#ubuntu-de 2011-07-04
<ppq> markor: wenn er noch beim runterladen war 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. kannst du generell mal probieren. bei problemen: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' und/oder 'sudo apt-get -f install'.
<Moritz24M> ppq, hat geklappt....
<ppq> Moritz24Mglühstrumpf
<ppq> huch. Moritz24M: ^
<markor> ne kurz vor ende der installation und kurz vor anfang des aufraeumvorgangs
<Moritz24M> ^^ Jetzt nur noch Wlan zum laufen kriegen und hoffen, dass shutdown etc. bald läuft
<ppq> Moritz24M: aha, shutdown geht bei dir auch nicht?
<markor> probiere grad sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Moritz24M> nope
<Moritz24M> das scheint aber ein bug zu sein, den quasi jeder hat
<Moritz24M> mit wlan das gleiche
<Moritz24M> lief/läuft wlan bei dir?
<ppq> sowohl wlan als auch shutdown/suspend-to-disk gehen inzwischen bei mir
<ppq> hab aber mittlerweile wieder anders installiert, dualboot mit windows
<ppq> ich boote ubuntu mit dem windows-bootmanager
<ppq> hab's da beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Lenovo_Ideapad_S205#Moeglichkeit-3
<ppq> zum shutdown problem sollte im planet3dnow forum noch was stehen..?
<Moritz24M> ppq, cool, eig. wollte ich ja auch n dualboot machen, aber nachdem sich das jetzt so kompliziert angelassen aht bin ich mir da ja wirklich unschlüssig...
<Moritz24M> wie sehe ich denn welchen wlan chip ich habe? lshw liefert mir unter network nur den ethernet adapter
<ppq> Moritz24M: warte doch erstmal ne woche, dann kommt die frickel-motivation sicher wieder :P
<ppq> 'lspci'
<ppq> ich hab den atheros 9285
<montezuma> hi - nur kurz die frage kenn jemand den Fehler "Clocksource tsc unstable" bei Abstürzen des Systems und evtl. dazu eine fixe Lösung
<montezuma> der fehler kommt bei mir des öfteren im syslog nach abstürzen
<Moritz24M> ppq, der taucht bei mir nicht auf, auch bei lspci nicht. Hat das Teil irgendwo nen Knopf oder Schieber wo man WLAN deaktivieren kann?
<ppq> Moritz24M: ja, rechte seite
<k1l> montezuma: welches ubuntu?
<ppq> Moritz24M: bei den audiobuchsen
<montezuma> sorry ubuntu 10.04 
<Moritz24M> ppq, war zum glück an :D aber angezeigt wird das teil trotzdem nicht
<ppq> Moritz24M: probier mal Fn+F5
<Moritz24M> so weit war ich schon, das brachte nix ;)
<Moritz24M> habe auch schon irgendwelche zeilen in /etc/rc.local eingefügt
<ppq> :o
<k1l> montezuma: welche hardware?
<ppq> Moritz24M: welche denn?
<ppq> Moritz24M: sowas mit rfkill?
<montezuma> k1l: oO ich habe keine Ahnung (z.T. noch Anfänger) wo genau sehe ich das (habe den Rechner fremd bekommen)
<Moritz24M> jo genau
<montezuma> auf jeden Fall AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ ^^
<Moritz24M> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tutorial-ubuntu-11-04-auf-lenovo-s205-installi/#post-3041497
<shetlandpony> Moritz24M's url: http://tinyurl.com/5utvs7f |        [Tutorial] Ubuntu 11.04 auf Lenovo S205 installieren › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<k1l> montezuma: ohje, ich finde da einige bugs zu in launchpad, die scheinbar nicht behoben sind.
<montezuma> oO das heißt das kann andauern
<ppq> Moritz24M: ah, den thread kenn ich noch gar nichtr
<k1l> montezuma: ich hab nicht mehr die konzentration und zeit mich da reinzufuchsen heute abend. schreibs vlt in forum und/oder komm zu einer belebteren zeit wieder her (falls jetzt kein anderer übernimmt)
<montezuma> k1l ok danke für deine Mühe und Hilfe bis hier hin - werd mich später noch mal melden
<k1l> btw mit lshw bekommst du die hardware raus. und am besten gibts du die ganze fehlermeldung an
<k1l> und nun gn8
<montezuma> ok nochma danke
<Moritz24M> ppq, das haben die da gepostet solle man in /etc/rc.local einfügen: rfkill unblock wifi
<Moritz24M> rfkill unblock all
<Moritz24M> modprobe -r acer_wmi 
<montezuma> mist k1l: ich hab vergessen welchen vefehl du mir zuletzt gesagt hast
<Moritz24M> lshw
<Moritz24M> sudo lshw gibt glaube ich noch mehr aus?
<Moritz24M> ppq, eine Frage: Ich sehe gerade man muss diese rc.local erst aktivieren. Soll das heissen chmod +x oder irgendwas in der Datei selber editieren? # weg oder so?
<montezuma> ok ind33d da wird ne masse ausgegeben - nochma danke und jetzt bin ich wirklich weg
<ppq> Moritz24M: normalerweise ist die standardmäßig schon +x
<ppq> Moritz24M: aber kannst ja mal machen.. auskommentieren musst du nix wenn deine zeilen kein # am anfang haben.,. und vor exit 0 stehen
<Moritz24M> ppq, bis auf meine eingefügten zeilen und exit 0 haben ALLE zeilen ein # davor
<ppq> ist ok so
<Moritz24M> und ich dachte eben bei #!/bin/sh -e müsste es weg
<Moritz24M> okay
<ppq> nee, das ist das shebang
<ppq> das muss so :)
<Moritz24M> wie sehe ich denn ob es bisher +x hat?
<ppq> ls -l
<Moritz24M> thx
<Moritz24M> ok hatte +x
<ppq> ich geh mal pennen
<Moritz24M> kk, n8 und vielen vielen dank :)=
<ppq> mit dem wlan problem kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen leider
<Moritz24M> wird schon ;)
<ppq> jo gn8, np
<vectory> oh sch... wie kann ich eine fritzbox reset machen, wenn ichs pw vergessen sollte?
<vectory> s/ein/eine/
<shetlandpony> vectory meant: oh sch... wie kann ich einee fritzbox reset machen, wenn ichs pw vergessen sollte?
<ppq> letzte amtshandlung für diese wachphase:
<vectory> omg
<ppq> ,ot? vectory
<shetlandpony> vectory: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ppq> :P
<vectory> oops
<vectory> dachte wär im ot
<vectory> sorry
<vectory> aber kann ja sein da govs ein package für ;)
<vectory> gibs*
<NTQ> hat hier noch jemand das problem, dass bei einer aktualisierung das paket "ubufox" nicht installiert werden kann?
<vectory> mit dem update manager?
<NTQ> ja
<NTQ> das bleibt immer übrig
<vectory> mach mal sudo apt-get update
<vectory> dann mal sudo apt-get upgrade
<vectory> oder erst upgrade
<vectory> das macht das selbe von cli und sollte fehler ausspucken
<vectory> apt-get update updated die quellen, könnte oder könnte nicht mit geringer wahrscheinlichkeit ein fehler sein
<vectory> und pastebin den output
<NTQ> da gibts nur ein fehler wegen einer fehlenden signatur für die quelle con playonlinux. nicht so schlimm ;)
<NTQ> mal das upgrad abwarten
<NTQ> s/upgrad/upgrade
<vectory> hab dich schon verstanden ;)
<NTQ> wollte das auch mal probieren ^^
<NTQ> slash vergessen
<NTQ> ok, das kommt: Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<NTQ>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn3_all.deb
<NTQ> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<vectory> ,nopaste? NTQ 
<shetlandpony> NTQ: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<vectory> mach das mal bitte
<NTQ> jaja, die zwei zeilen
<NTQ> von allem?
<vectory> ja
<vectory> is unnötig
<vectory> aber ich kann dir da hrad sonst eh nicht weiter helfen
<vectory> ein anderer der das ließt aber vielleicht
<TheInfinity> NTQ: klingt nach defekter hdd / defektem ram
<TheInfinity> NTQ: mach mal apt-get clean und dann neu apt-get upgrade
<NTQ> TheInfinity: defekte hdd und defekter ram kann nicht sein
<TheInfinity> NTQ: weil?
<vectory> mach mal lieber was er gesagt hat, anstatt zu debatieren
<vectory> ;)
<NTQ> bin doch dabei
<NTQ> wäre mein ram kaputt, wäre mein pc schon öfter abgestürzt
<NTQ> der ist oft genug voll
<vectory> sagen wir mal es ist höchst unwahrscheinlich
<NTQ> ja, sehr höchst unwahrscheinlich
<TheInfinity> NTQ: ich vermute auch eher hdd. deswegen habe ich dich grade das paket löschen lassen und neu runterladen lassen.
<NTQ> es kommt der selbe fehler nac clean und upgrade
<vectory> n purge vllt?
<NTQ> ah, moment
<TheInfinity> NTQ: hast du irgendwelche fremdquellen drin?
<vectory> hatter
<NTQ> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/UsEm34BJ
<NTQ> das war das upgrade nach clean
<TheInfinity> NTQ: aaaaah. das ist doch schon mal aussagekräftiger. das davor.
<TheInfinity> NTQ: xul-ext-ubufox und ubufox sind sich ausschliessende pakete
<TheInfinity> eines der beiden musst du deinstallieren
<NTQ> achso, an wenn's nur das ist
<vectory> TheInfinity: speicherzugriffsfehlersieht aber ser nach bug aus, is das normal? 
<vectory> sehr, sohar
<vectory> sehr, sogar, sogar
<TheInfinity> vectory: kA. müsste er mal mit LANG=C starten
<vectory> wie?
<TheInfinity> vectory: ist im zweifelsfall ists ne beschissene übersetzung
<NTQ> wie kann ich dabei helfen?
<vectory> wobei?
<NTQ> na ich soll irgendwas mit LANG=C starten?
<TheInfinity> NTQ: http://repat.de/tag/xul-ext-ubufox/
<TheInfinity> da ist deine lösung
<TheInfinity> NTQ: das passiert wenn man fremdquellen nutzt *g*
<NTQ> TheInfinity: ja, kritisch war der fehler ja nicht. und dass es mit der daily-firefox-quelle zu tun haben könnte, hab ich mir fast gedacht. hab auch jetzt eher mal aus interesse hier nach gefragt, weil es mir gerade wieder aufgefallen ist
<NTQ> aber danke für den link.
<TheInfinity> NTQ: um genauer zu schauen - ergänze das mal durch sudo LANG="C" apt-get upgrade
<TheInfinity> NTQ: dann kriegst du die orginalfehlermeldung, nicht das doofe deutsche geraffel ;)
<NTQ> vorher wieder clean?
<TheInfinity> ne, das ist wurscht
<TheInfinity> das clean war nur dafür da um zu schauen obs an dem runtergeladenen paket liegt. ist bei dir ja aber n fremdquellenprob. mit merkwürdigem resultat am ende
<NTQ> hehe, der Speicherzugriffsfehler steht am schluss immer noch in deutsch da
<TheInfinity> autsch
<NTQ> aber das kommt ja vom betriebssystem
<NTQ> und nicht von dem programm
<NTQ> hier also in englisch: http://pastebin.com/rnKMeA1g
<TheInfinity> NTQ: dann mal export LANG="C" und danach sudo apt-get update
<NTQ> apt-get selbst war ja in englisch
<NTQ> nur die letzte zeile nicht
<TheInfinity> NTQ: mit export="C" stellst du deine ganze session auf englisch um ;)
<NTQ> ah, wunderbar. man lernt immer wieder dazu
<NTQ> aber wohl eher export LANG="C", oder?
<TheInfinity> ja
<NTQ> nunja, die übersetzung auf englisch: "Segmentation fault"
<TheInfinity> autsch.
<NTQ> mein lieblingsfehler, wenn ich C progge ^^
<TheInfinity> ok n echter segfault. nicht nett.
<NTQ> nein, sollte nicht passieren
<TheInfinity> da genauer hinterherzurennen wäre unangenehm,
<NTQ> sind da debuginformationen drin?
<NTQ> dann geh ich mal mit dem gdb dran oder so
<TheInfinity> das habe ich mir bislang immer gekniffen und direkt n bug gemeldet ;)
<NTQ> sind auch keine debugging symbole drin
<NTQ> bin jetzt grad ein bisschen zu faul nen bug zu melden. schaue grad meinen einschlaffilm :P
 * TheInfinity geht auch pennen
<TheInfinity> gn8 :)
<NTQ> gn8
<Moritz24M> hey, habe das S205 und mein WLAN funzt nicht. Das scheint ein normales Problem zu sein, allerdings sehe ich mit lspci, iwconfig oder rfkill list keine WLAN-Karte. Ich weiss also nicht mal, ob ich den Atheros Chip oder Raling Chipsatz habe. Gibt es ein Paket, welches "grundsätzlich" für die Erkennung/Installation des WLAN Adapters verantwortlich ist?
<NTQ> bei truecrypt gibt es ja auch die mount-options. reicht es da einfach "sync" rein zu schreiben um den cache auszuschalten?
<RichyW> welche mount option muss ich bei einer festplatte im fstab eintragen wenn diese in xfs formatiert ist?
<bullgard4> Guten Morgen!
<LigH> Guten Morgen.
<LigH> Wenn ich in der Netzwerkkonfoguration (Verbindungen bearbeiten - eth0 - IPv4) mehrere alternative DNS-Server eintragen möchte, womit trenne ich die IP-Adressen: Komma, Semikolon, Leerzeichen, ... ?
<LigH> http://frupic.frubar.net/20556 -- wie würde ich hier eine zweite Adresse eingeben, wodurch von der ersten trennen?
<thedude1> moin moin
<thedude1> mein externes DVD-Laufwerk taucht in dmesg auf als "scsi 34:0:0:0: CD-ROM            QSI      DVD/CDRW SBW-081 NE02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0". mounten usw. geht nicht, stromversorgung ist extern, disc ist drin.
<dadrc> Geht nicht ist nicht so aussagekräftig -- Fehlermeldung?
<vectory_> mounten sollte nautilus das von alleine
<vectory_> tuts aber nicht?!?
<vectory_> als erste lektion des tages: wie wird dvd gemountet
<thedude1> öh ....
<thedude1> also, das Laufwerk lässt die LED leuchten, dreht an
<thedude1> und macht dann nix mehr. in lsusb ists noch zu sehen.
<thedude1> und dmesg halt.
<mgolisch> wenn du es mountest?
<mgolisch> oder wenn du die disk reintust?
<thedude1> wie denn
<mgolisch> mit mount?
<thedude1> nix sagt mir wo/ob es eingehängt ist
<thedude1> die ist schon drin.
<vectory_> mount /dev/cdrom sollte reichen
<thedude1> was könnte es denn da sein
<thedude1> cursor blinkt. sonst nichts.
<vectory_> das versuchen wir ja grad rauszufinden
<vectory_> mount gibt ne fehlermeldung aus
<thedude1> auch wenn ich einmal die disc neu reintu dabei.
<thedude1> jau. mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mgolisch> naja erstmal musst du rausfinden wie das device heisst
<thedude1> an der stromversorgung scheints dann ja nicht zu liegen, gestern war das gleiche mit USB-Strom
<thedude1> einhängepunkt?
<thedude1> moien
<thedude1>  scsi 34:0:0:0: hilft mir nicht bei der namenssuche?
<thedude1> installier mal eben hwinfo.
<thedude1> mensch ist das langsam über 3g .....
<mgolisch> sr0,1,2 oder so
<thedude1> /dev/sr0?
<thedude1> mount?
<mgolisch> ja probiers halt ob du das mounten kannst
<mgolisch> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/sonstwo
<thedude1> sr0 gibts nich
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> ist das nen usb cdrom?
<mgolisch> irgendwas mag er daran wohl nicht
<thedude1> dvdrom
<mgolisch> steht da sonst noch was dazu?
<thedude1> laufwerkname oder so?
<thedude1> ist ein QSI DVD/CDRW SBW-081 NE02, der controller vom gehäuse ist in lsusb drin als "13fd:1040 Initio Corporation"
<thedude1> keine infos über beides im zusammenhang mit linux gefunden ...
<dadrc> Und du bist sicher, dass die Hardware in Ordnung ist?
<Antiqua> thedude1, zeig mal (pasteservice!):   ls -l /dev/{s[rg]*,[cd][dv]*}
<thedude1> ohoo
<thedude1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637814/
<thedude1> huh, am anderen rechner komm ich gar nicht auf den irc hier - server closed the connection o0
<Antiqua> sr0 gibts also doch
<Antiqua> mounte mal /dev/dvd 
<vectory_> thedude1: freenode lässt wohl nicht mehrere connections von einer ip zu
<thedude1> neenee, andere ip
<thedude1> anderer internetzugang. hier bin ich gerade mit 3g drin, das andere ist normales DSL
<vectory_> 09:57:20 < thedude1> jau. mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<thedude1> welcher port? 6667 scheint dicht zu sein
<vectory_> würd wohl das gleiche
<thedude1> mal dvd testen
<thedude1> sieht nicht gut aus
<thedude1> jau, can't find
<vectory_> was liegt da drin, cd (audio?) oder dvd?
<dAnjou> moin, mein natty kommt nich mehr bis zum login-screen, ueber die tty habe ich zum glueck noch zugriff. das hier sagt er: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2011-07-0409.54.32drdo.jpg
<thedude1> dvd-video
<Antiqua> wasn das für ne dvd?
<dAnjou> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=2011-07-0409.51.054oq6.jpg
<vectory_> 6667 ist richtig btw
<dAnjou> ich hab aber kein internet, nur per handy
<thedude1> okay, der ist aber dicht. die verbindung ist glaub ich nur fürs surfen frei laut netzwerkadmin
<thedude1> Antiqua: Film-DVD-ROm
<vectory_> dann geh über webchat.freenode.net
<Antiqua> thedude1, und _was_ für eine film-dvd?
<k1l> thedude1: aiaiaiai, filme sind teilweise so verschlüsselt, dass du sie nicht abspielen kannst unter linux
<Antiqua> hab hier auch welche, die haben komische verschlüsselung und lassen sich nicht einfach mounten
<bullgard4> Welches Paket enthält die Datei /usr/bin/X? package.ubuntu.com: "keyword too short (keywords need to have at leastr two characters)."
<thedude1> Antiqua: es ist Scarface von Universal UK, keine Ahnung ob der laufen sollte. Hatte mit Universal-DVDs selten Probleme.
<dadrc> bullgard4, drc@pepper:~$ apt-file search /usr/bin/X -- xserver-xorg: /usr/bin/X
<thedude1> mal schauen ob ich noch was anderes finde, bin grad nicht zuahuse
<Antiqua> thedude1, was sagt mplayer dvd://    oder  vlc dvd:// 
<unterschirm>  /msg NickServ zuckerbluemchen
<thedude1> ne audio-cd?
<unterschirm>  /msg NickServ identify zuckerbluemchen
<unterschirm> ups!
<k1l> das pw würde ich ändern :/
<thedude1> vlc bei audio-cd?
<dadrc> Geht.
<Antiqua> thedude1, ja
<thedude1> also vlc sagt bei cdda:///dev/cdrom genau nix.
<thedude1> ui ... 
<thedude1> Drive /dev/sr0 does not contain audio files
<thedude1> unable to mount
<thedude1> schonmal etwas
<thedude1> jemand ne idee?
<thedude1> manuell was in fstab eintragen?
<Antiqua> thedude1, mal anderes usb-kabel probieren?
<thedude1> keins da
<thedude1> genau genommen hab ich noch nciht mal eins
<Antiqua> *verwirrt* und wie ist nochmal das externe dvd-rom an den rechner angesschlossen?
<thedude1> ein *anderes*
<thedude1> ^^
<dAnjou> wie komm ich nochmal in grub beim boot?
<thedude1> was war denn das? sieht nach stecker aus
<thedude1> also, wie genau hilft mir das http://paste.ubuntu.com/637814/ jetzt weiter
<Antiqua> da siehste, das /dev/cdrom und /dev/dvd auf /dev/sr0 linken, was dein Laufwerk sein sollte
<Antiqua> oder hast du noch ein anderes am/im rechner?
<thedude1> nee, ist ein netbook
<thedude1> wie link ich das, manuell in fstab eintragen?
<thedude1> afk
<Antiqua> thedude1,  /dev/cdrom und /dev/dvd _sind_ links auf /dev/sr0, da musst du nichts linken.
<Denny_Crane> moin
<montezuma> hallo - ich habe folgenden Fehler vermehrt nach Abstürzen im Syslog gefunden http://pastebin.com/Dk5uXfDm - er stürzt mir zu oft damit ab - kann wer helfen
<montezuma> das ist immer die letzte Meldung nach einem plötzlichen Absturz
<bullgard4> dadrc: Vielen Dank!
<hdp> montezuma, google("Clocksource tsc unstable") -> ersten Treffer anklicken, Lösung aus dem Posting testen, das hast du sicher bereits getan, oder?
<montezuma> hdp: ist das das vom debianforum?
<hdp> Im übrigen habe ich diese Fehlermeldung auch und kann ansonsten keinerlei Probleme feststellen.
<thedude1> re
<thedude1> Antiqua: warum dann "mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<montezuma> hehe ich habe als available clocksource nur die aktive nämlich acpi_pm
<Antiqua> thedude1, wie lautet dein exacter mount-befehl?
<montezuma> hdp: vielleicht hast du ne andere die, die funzt
<thedude1> äh, ohne /mnt/
<hdp> Hast du einen P4?
<montezuma> was heißt P4? 
<montezuma> vielleicht ist dies ja acuh nicht der Absturzgrund, aber es ist das letzte im syslog
<Antiqua> thedude1, schau mal, was du alles unter /media hast: ls -l /media   und dann mit ner dvd im schacht: mount /dev/dvd /media/nenordner  dann ls -l /media/nenordner   das ganze bitte als paste (inkl felermeldungen)
<thedude1> unter /media hab ich einmal eine NTFS-Partition und einmal ein vorhin als root angelegtes VerzeichnisZumCdMounten
<montezuma> wo genau füge ich denn am besten clocksource=acpi_pm ein oder ist das sinnlos, wenn ich nix anderes habe?
<Antiqua> dann nimm /media/VerzeichnisZumCdMounten  :)
<thedude1> mount: special device /dev/dvd does not exist
<thedude1> :(
<thedude1> mal was anderes: wie kann ich die offenen ports auf nem win-rechner sehen?
<Antiqua> thedude1, laut deinem vorherigen paste gibts /dev/dvd
<Antiqua> komisch
<amelin> thedude1: im zweifelsfall ein nmap von aussen :-)
<thedude1> indiziert :(
<Moritz24M> habe das Netbook S205 von Lenovo und mein WLAN funzt nicht. Das scheint ein normales Problem zu sein, allerdings sehe ich mit lspci, iwconfig oder rfkill list keine WLAN-Karte. Ich weiss also nicht mal, ob ich den Atheros Chip oder Raling Chipsatz habe. Gibt es ein Paket, welches "grundsätzlich" für die Erkennung/Installation des WLAN Adapters verantwortlich ist? Weiss nicht, wie ich es anders ausdrücken könnte
<thedude1> Antiqua: jo, find ich auch komisch
<thedude1> Moritz24M: kann sein dass deine Karte aus ist, drück mal den Hardware-Knopf dafür
<Moritz24M> nein, ist an :)
<Moritz24M> als mir das das erste mal gesagt wurde, dachte ich auch ich hätte es wieder total verbockt. aber dem war nicht so ;)
<thedude1> naja, die modems bei Lenovo schalten sich öfters mal nach belieben ein und aus ....
<Moritz24M> thedude1, gut möglich, allerdings habe ich es sowieso des öfteren ein und ausgeschaltet
<Moritz24M> Das Ding taucht einfach in keiner Auflistung auf, daher meine Vermutung, dass irgend ein Paket, das grundsätzlich für die funktionalität von wlan adaptern zuständig ist, bei der installation unter den tisch gefallen sein könnte?!
<dadrc> Das Paket, das grundsätzlich zuständig ist, ist der Kernel -- der wird wohl da sein :)
<Moritz24M> Der Schieber funktioniert auch, wenn ich den auf "aus" stelle, geht das Bluetooth aus
<dadrc> Hast du noch Tastaturshortcuts fürs WLAN?
<Moritz24M> dadrc, hehe ja :) Wie gesagt, ich wusste nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken sollte. Ich habe halt absolut keinen Ansatzpunkt, da es einfach so ist, als existiere das Teil schlihtweg nicht
<Moritz24M> ja FN+F5 auch ausprobiert ändert nichts
<dadrc> Hast du zufällig ein anderes OS drauf, um zu gucken, ob es an der Hardware liegt?
<Moritz24M> das sieht man noch dazu ja eig. in rfkill list, also da stünde ja dann soft blocked oder so
<Moritz24M> dadrc, leider nein. Ist zwar der Plan, aber war erstmal froh als ich es gestern nach 4 Tagen zum Laufen gebracht habe^^
<Moritz24M> dadrc, ich könnte es vom livesystem nochmal versuchen...
<thedude1> also bei netstat sehe ich diverse offene verbindungen, soll ich für irc einfach einen der verwendeten ports nehmen? oder welcher geht überhaupt
<dadrc> Moritz24M, wär einen Versuch wert.
<jwi> Moritz24M: lsusb zeigt auch nichts verdächtiges?
<dadrc> Ok, eine (seltsame) Idee noch: lsusb
<dadrc> ... ^
<Moritz24M> hab jetzt gerade d livesystem gestartet, mom
<dadrc> Sonst halt die grobe Kelle und lshw in einen Pastebin
<thedude1> mist, es gehen nur 6667 und 8001. beide gesperrt.
<Moritz24M> dadrc, kommt gleich. Liefert aber IMHO nichts brauchbares
<dadrc> Moritz24M, dann wird das mit dem Support echt problematisch. Wenn der Kernel nichts von der Karte weiß, können wir softwareseitig nichts machen :(
<Moritz24M> dadrc, erstmal startet jetzt das Live-System von USB nicht mehr^^ Warum auch immer... ein Momentchen bitte
<dadrc> Kein Stress, ich bin noch 'ne Weile hier. Eventuell kurz afk, aber so prinzipiell...
<Guest25619> .
<Moritz24M> kk. Also Live-System ändert nichts. Auch den "Trick" mit dem acer_wmi paket habe ich befolgt, wird nicht erkannt.
<thedude1> mibbit geht auch net .....
<Moritz24M> Muss kurz off lan-kabel umstöpseln :D
<dadrc> Moritz24M, mit etwas Google findet man ein paar Module, die man blacklisten soll, hast du die alle probiert?
<Paria87> it
<ZeroMC> hello it?
<Paria87> schreibfehler:D
<Moritz24M> dadrc, hattest Du was geantwortet? Wurde disconnected...
<dadrc> Moritz24M, hatte nur noch den Post mit den Modulen zum Blacklisten gefunden, hast du das probiert?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, gehen mir die Ideen leider aus
<Moritz24M> dadrc, noch nicht, ich dachte mir, dass das nicht besonders viel bringen würde, wenn die Hardware an sich noch nicht erkannt wird...
<Moritz24M> hattest Du die pastes gesehen?
<dadrc> Moritz24M, mach das mal.
<dadrc> Nein, sind hier nicht angekommen
<dadrc> Nochmal, bitte.
<Moritz24M> dadrc, jwi: lsusb (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401342/), lspci (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401347/), iwconfig (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401352/), rfkill list (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401357/)
<Moritz24M> jetzt?
<dadrc> Jep, danke
<dadrc> Moritz24M, probier das mit der Blacklist aus
<Moritz24M> k, aber in den logs ist nichts brauchbares zu finden oder?
<dadrc> Nö, ich seh da auch keine WLAN-Karte
<thedude1> re
<thedude1> also, ich hab /dev/dvd aber es esxistiert nicht.
<thedude1> hä
<Moritz24M> dadrc, blacklisten hat leider auch nichts gebracht
<k1l> thebastl: mal ganz direkt: die passenden codecs und auch libs für die dvds sind installiert?
<k1l> ,codecs? thedude1 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/codecs thedude1 
<dadrc> Moritz24M, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Zeit für einen Post im Forum, denk ich.
<Moritz24M> dadrc, ich habe aber betreffend sound- und wlan-problemen auch gelesen, dass ein upgrade auf den kernel 2.6.38-9 RC5 diverse Besserungen gebracht hat. Das wäre ja dann neben Neuinstallation fast die einzige Möglichkeit...
<dadrc> Moritz24M, kannst du natürlich probieren, aber da das kein offizieller Ubuntukernel ist, ist es dann mit dem Support vorbei, solange du den benutzt
<Moritz24M> dadrc, klar
<thedude1> k1l: nö, dazu müsste ja erstmal das laufwerk funzen
<k1l> thedude1: das laufwerk wirst du auch nicht erkennen, wenn keine dvd drin liegt. und wenn die verschlüsselt ist gibt das nichts. zudem ist immernoch fraglich ob 1. das kabel funktioniert 2. das laufwerk funktioniert 3. die dvd funktioniert
<dAnjou> geil, irgendwas hat mir ne xorg.conf mit folgenden 2(!) zeilen angelegt, so dass mein X nicht mehr startete:
<dAnjou> Section "ServerLayout"
<dAnjou> EndSection
<dAnjou> keine leerzeile danach
<dAnjou> nur so für die supporter hier, falls jemand mal damit kommt, dass er nicht mehr zum login-screen kommt
<dAnjou> das ding umbenannt, alles wieder ok
<krobie> Huhu ... jemand anwesend, der helfen kann? 
<ZeroMC> nein
<ZeroMC> nicht solange du nicht sagst was das Problem ist
<ZeroMC> ;)
<krobie> Daran solls nicht scheitern.. xD
<krobie> Ok, ich fang schonmal mit der besten vorraussetzung an ... ich bin ein Linux-Noob..>_< (nu ist Ubuntu 11.04 drauf).... 
<k1l> ,wf? krobie 
<krobie> Alsoooooo.. 
<krobie> Größte problem... ich ralls nicht wie ich was installiere.. >_<
<krobie> Hab z.b. nen Flash-Player Plugin geladen (für FF) und ich bekomms net hin >_<
<k1l> krobie: als aller erstes musst du dir abgewöhnen einfach von seiten etwas runterzuladen
<krobie> Ich bin frisch von Windoof, da ist/war das normal... xD
<k1l> ubuntu bietet dir ein paketsystem, indem pakete schon auf dein system zugeschnitten sind. diese sind immer vorzuziehen. sie werden von ubuntu auch mit sicherheitsupdates versorgt.
<k1l> krobie: dann kann ich dir erstmal das hier sehr ans herz legen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<krobie> Lass mich raten ... "Ubuntu Software-Center" ?
<krobie> ok, die seite werd ich mir nachher in ruhe durchlesen.... =)
<fr00d_> Moin!
<k1l> und dann öffenst du mal das softwarecenter und und folgst den anweisungen hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<fr00d_> Hat jemand ein schönes Syncscript für pidgin logs?
<k1l> krobie: also das hier im softwarecenter installieren: flashplugin-installer
<krobie> Ok, hab gerade die "Adobe Flash-Erweiterung" darin gefunden... ^^
<k1l> krobie: und danach schau wirklich mal in die anfänger seiten rein. bei ubuntu (linux) ist einiges anders. 
<krobie> Alleine die installationen sind unter Linux "schwerer" (sag ich mal) als in windoof... windoof ist ja einfach nur "klickibunti"... :D
<jwi> schwerer Oo
<krobie> für nen "eingefleischten" Windoof User...    ja.. >_<
<krobie> Windoof kapiert jeder Idiot.. 
<deem> krobie: wenn du mal mit dem terminal arbeitest, willst du das nie wieder hergeben. ein "sudo apt-get install <paketname>" ist um einiges einfacher und schneller als unter windows.
<k1l> du kannst es auch ruhig windows nennen :/ und du hast ja jetzt nen lese-auftrag also solltest du erstmal beschäftigt sein
<krobie> mit dem terminal hab ich auf meinem VServer (Debian Lenny) schon gearbeitet... ^^ (einiges kenn ich .. )
<krobie> allerdings klappts unter Ubuntu mit dem Terminal nicht so wie ich will xD
<krobie> k1l: Lesen werde ich gleich.. sobald ich meine Probleme behoben habe... (hab noch 2 kleinigkeiten)
<deem> das temrinal unter ubuntu funktioniert genauso, wie das unter lenny
<krobie> 1: meine "^" taste will nicht so wie ich .. ich muss sie 4x drücken um ^^ zu haben statt wie gewohnt nur 2x... gibts da ne möglichkeit? 
<deem> krobie: du must dein tastaturlayout auf "Deutschland: Akzenttasten deaktivieren" umstellen
<deem> das machst du unter "Einstellungen -> System -> Tastaturbelegung"
<krobie> 2: Mein 2. Bildschirm, zeigt zwar bild, ich kann auch mit der Maus rüber, allerdings kann ich kein offenes Fenster per Drag&drop rüber ziehen ... 
<deem> glaube so hieß der punkt
<k1l> krobie: welche graka? welcher treiber? vlt 2 x server ausgewählt?
<krobie> NVidia 8800GT - Treiber.... hat der selber gefunden >_< sollte eigtl der neusste sein ... (Ubuntu heut erst aufgesetzt) 
<TheInfinity> krobie: ist nicht der allerneuste. sondern der gut getestete.
<k1l> er wird sicher 2 x server laufen haben
<krobie> Sag mir wo ich es nachschauen kann ... dann sag ichs dir... :D - Hab grad das NVidia X Server Settings offen ..
<k1l> der 2. eintrag oben: x server display configuration
<krobie> jepp
<k1l> und dann bei configuration über der auflösung
<krobie> Seperate X Screen 
<k1l> siehste.
<deem> krobie: stell das mal auf twinview
<k1l> du willst twinview
<krobie> Ich teste mal ... moment.. ^^
<krobie> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1440x900_75 @1440x900 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_75 @1280x1024 +1440+0' (Mode 2720x1024, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<krobie> :/
<krobie> er wills einfach net speichern.... 
<deem> krobie: bringt der zufällig auch ne meldung, dass er diene xorg.conf nicht editieren kann?
<krobie> nope
<krobie> die kann ich editieren ..
<koegs> nein, ob er meine meldung bringt das er keinen zugriff hat oder nicht parsen kann?
<krobie> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1440x900_75 @1440x900 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_75 @1280x1024 +1440+0' (Mode 2720x1024, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<krobie> nur das..
<deem> hm.. sry. hab leider kein linux mit nvidia hier.
<krobie> *argh*
<koegs> benutzt du apply oder "save to x configuration file"?
<krobie> Apply ..
<koegs> probiers mit speichern und gdm neu starten
<krobie> hab gerade "Save to X Configuration File" gemacht... scheint geklappt zu haben .... 
<krobie> wie Starte ich "GDM" neu ? >_<
<Denny_Crane> krobie: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<k1l_> ausloggen
<Loreley> Hallo! Wenn ich einen PC mit 512MB-RAm habe, empfiehlt sich da eher Ubuntu oder Lubuntu?
<Loreley> Also... auf nem alten Notebook hier ist WinXP drauf und ich will da nen Dualboot draus machen.
<k1l> Loreley: lubuntu
<krobie> Ich reboote mal eben ... -.-'
<Loreley> k1l, aber da kann man im Prinzip jedes Ubuntuprogramm nachinstallieren?
<k1l> klar, vlt zieht es nen haufen abhängigkeiten mit. das muss man dann mal schauen
<Loreley> k1l, und kann ich für Installationen darauf auch den apt cache von nem Ubuntu nehmen? Oder sind das andere Originalpakete?
<k1l> geht das schon wieder los?
<Loreley> k1l, das ist doch nur eine Frage dazu.
<KojiroAK> Loreley, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen
<Denny_Crane> krobie: hast du ein aktuelles ubuntu 11.04?
<krobie> wuhu, dual View klappt schonmal :D
<KojiroAK> Loreley, alternativ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/eigene_Paketquelle_anlegen
<krobie> jepp .. 
<Denny_Crane> krobie: weil da hab ich meine zwei screens auch nie zum laufen bekommen aber in 10.04 funzt das sauber, die haben irgendwas an der x.org geändert
<k1l> Loreley: warum machst du/ihr so einen aufwand. einfach apt-get install X und gut ist. aber sonst lies dich/euch mal hier ein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen
<Loreley> KojiroAK, das ist nicht die Frage. Nur ob die Lubuntupakete kompatibel sind zu den Ubuntupaketen.
<krobie> Also ich habs gerade hinbekommen ... beide laufen genau so wie ich es will "erweitert" ... =)
<Denny_Crane> kannst du auch ein fenster von links nach rechts ziehen?
<Denny_Crane> also auf den 2ten screen?
<Denny_Crane> wenn ja installiere ich mir heute abend wieder 11.04 ^^
<KojiroAK> Loreley, Lubuntu ist nichts anderes als ein Ubuntu mit anderen vorinstallierten Paketen. Die Paketquellen sind die deselben.
<KojiroAK> -de
<Loreley> KojiroAK, Danke.
<KojiroAK> Loreley, bloss wenn du QT/KDE Programme installierst, ziehst du ordentlich Pakete nach.
<krobie> Jepp, genau das hab ich gerade geschafft... hab nu 2 fenster rechts und links wird nu gelesen :D
<KojiroAK> Loreley, und die laufen zu lassen, zieht auch noch RAM:
<Denny_Crane> dann geben wir heute abend 11.04 nochmal ne chance :D
<krobie> ^^ <--- jetzt muss ich das Problem noch lösen .. :D
<Denny_Crane> wollte ja eigentlich auf 11.10 warten ^^
<Loreley> Wenn ich meinen Notebookbildschirm zumache, kann ich dann dafür sorgen, dass zB ein Beamer oder externer Bildschirm noch immer ein Bild zeigt?
<Loreley> <--- Ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<deem> ,tastatur? krobie 
<deem> wo is denn das pony? o_O
<Denny_Crane> das ist schon seit letzter woche tot
<deem> krobie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Ztastatur%20Zbeleg%20Zgnom#Unter-GNOME
<krobie> danke, deem
<deem> krobie: du solltest dir wirklich mal das ubuntuusers wiki anschauen. da findest du einiges
<krobie> hmm mein "at" und mein "euro" zeichen gehn nichtmehr >_<
<krobie> dafür geht ^^ xD
<Denny_Crane> scheiss doch aufs ^^
<krobie> ich bin das ^^ aber gewöhnt und benutz das zu oft ums zu vergessen >_<
<Denny_Crane> dann drücks halt 4mal... ^^'
<Denny_Crane> mach ich auch :p
<krobie> OmG ... die totale umstellung xD
<Denny_Crane> wtf?!
<deem> krobie: du kannst nicht per strg+alt das euro zeichen bzw das @ machen.
<deem> das geht mir alt gr
<krobie> hmm, nu hab ich alles wie vorher und meine At taste geht immer noch nicht -.-'
<krobie> gnah >_<
<Denny_Crane> versuch mal alt gr  + l
<krobie> nix..
<deem> "alt gr + Q" = @
<deem> geht sogar unter windows
<Denny_Crane> nicht überall :D
<Denny_Crane> mach das mal an nem mac ^^
<ppq> Loreley: naja, die k.o.-methode wäre, acpi zu deaktivieren. aber schön ist das nicht. dann gehen diverse andere nette sachen nicht mehr
<Denny_Crane> und dein prog is close
<krobie> bis gerade eben gings auch noch xD
<deem> Denny_Crane: ein mac hat doch gar kein alt gr?
<ppq> Loreley: vllt. kannst du auch irgendwie beeinflussen, was bei welchen acpi events passiert... sieh dich mal in /etc/acpi/ um zb
<Denny_Crane> deem: ja da is diese "äpfelchen" taste, die haben das @ aber auf dem l liegen
<krobie> Ich wette, das wenn ich das ding Reboote die blöde "at" taste wieder funzt... xD
<Denny_Crane> krobie: da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... das ist kein windows ^^'
<krobie> bis jetzt hats aber immer geklappt... xD
<kpj> Tag
<krobie> die einstellungen für den "2.Bilschirm" hat er auch so übernommen xD
<kpj> Kann man mir grep sein regex-Suchergebnis mit '(' und ')' eingrenzen?
<kpj> *mit
<dAnjou> kpj: was willste machen?
<dAnjou> kpj: du kannst auch einfach grep mehrmals hintereinander pipen
<kpj> back-references
<kpj> nunja, ich habe eine zeile mit mehreren infos, aus der ich aber nur eine info haben möchte
<dAnjou> ich will das konkrete problem wissen (wenn nötig auch mit pseudo-text)
<kpj> kennst du wmctrl ?
<dAnjou> ja
<kpj> also, ich möchte mir terminals erzeugen, und diese danach automatisch postionieren (und in ihnen dan spezielle kommandos ausführen)
<kpj> dazu mache ich momentan wmctrl -l | tail -n 1
<kpj> das gibt mir die zeile für das gerade erzeugte terminal aus
<dAnjou> wmctrl arbeitet nicht mit compiz arbeitsflächen zusammen
<dAnjou> nur so
<kpj> Args, ich habe gerade mit viel mühe compiz von meinem system geschmissen
<kpj> ich kenn mich mit regex nur halb aus :)
<dAnjou> und mit metacity arbeitsflächen arbeitet es glaub ich auch nich zusammen
<kpj> und ich dachte an sowas wie 'grep -e '^(.*)  ''
<kpj> bei mir schon :)
<kpj> zumindest kann ich die arbeitsfläche von fenstern damit verändern
<dAnjou> kk, notiert
<kpj> positionieren hab ich noch nicht getestet ;)
<kpj> sollte ich mal eben tun :D
<dAnjou> und welche information willste jetz aus wmctrl haben?
<kpj> die ID des fensters
<kpj> das danach bewegt werden soll
<dAnjou> aber nur die des terminal fensters?
<kpj> genau, die hole ich ja mit tail -n 1
<kpj> du, ich muss eben weg :S
<kpj> aber danach komme ich sofort wieder :)
<dAnjou> kpj: wmctrl -l| tail -n 1 | grep -oP "^[^\s]*" sollte tun, was du willst
<dAnjou> der ausdruck dahinten ist perl-regex: hole alle zeichen von beginn der zeile (^), aber keine white spaces bzw. stoppe bei white spaces ([^\s] bedeutet: alles, nur keine white spaces)
<bullgard4> Warum zeigt die Systemüberwachung_(GNOME) in Natty nicht den Prozess Xorg  (= /usr/bin/X) an? 
<kpj> re
<kpj> vielen dank :)
<kpj> dAnjou hast du evtl eine idee, wie man auf den neugestarteten terminals befehle laufen lassen könnte?
<dAnjou> kpj: je nachdem, was fürn terminalemulator du da hast
<kpj> gnome-terminal
<dAnjou> gnome-terminal bringt selbst möglichkeiten mit
<dAnjou> --help
<dAnjou> allerdings bleibt die shell-session nur solange bestehen wie der befehl läuft
<dAnjou> aber das problem wurde auch schon gelöst, google hilft da
<Denny_Crane> kpj: du kannst den terminator benutzen
<Denny_Crane> kpj: der kann neben vielen shells in einem fenster auch beim start schon befehle absetzen
<dAnjou> kpj: das, was Denny_Crane sagt, würde ich dir auch eher vorschlagen
<kpj> Okay, aber kann man das auch einfach standartmäßig beim gnome-terminal mit angeben?
<noriX> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/bashrc
<dAnjou> noriX: ohne kommentar nicht hilfreich
<kpj> nene, bashrc hilft nicht, weil es ja pro terminal unterschiedliche befehle sind
<kpj> xD
<noriX> dAnjou: ist glaub ich selbssprechend ;) 
<Denny_Crane> kpj: ka, aber der terminator is schon recht cool, das ist sozusagend dein schweizer taschenmesser was shells angeht ;)
<dAnjou> noriX: eben nicht in unserem kontext hier
<kpj> terminator ist ja ein ganz neuer emulator
<Denny_Crane> wo is das problem?
<noriX> dAnjou: mein Fehler, habe den Kontext nicht ganz mitbekommen ;)
<kpj> ich teste ihn mal eben :)
<dAnjou> kpj: den terminator startest du einfach maximiert und kannst darin wesentlich einfacher terminals positionieren und erstellen
<dAnjou> kpj: kannst auch über die dialoge profile erstellen, die du dann ganz simpel starten kannst
<kpj> oha
<kpj> wie genau übergibt man denn dann dem terminator beim starten befehle?
<dAnjou> ,terminator? kpj 
<dAnjou> na komm
<Denny_Crane> du musst dir ein neues profil anlegen
<kpj> xD
<dAnjou> shit, is nich da
<kpj> -x
<kpj> -e
<Denny_Crane> dann kannste dir neue fenster erstellen und dann kannst ihm sagen "bitte starte mir im fenster xy den befehl foobar"
<kpj> --geometry
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminator
<kpj> och, dann ist ja wmctrl überflüssig
<dAnjou> bitte lesen
<kpj> hatte ich schon geöffnet ;)
<kpj> terminator -be htop --geometry=720x450+0+0
<kpj> das schaut gut aus :)
<Skullcrasher> hi
<Skullcrasher> woran könnte es liegen wenn ich keine vpn verbindun aufbauen kann?
<kpj> vielen dank :)
<Denny_Crane> happy?
<Skullcrasher> über den network-manager, (über terminal mit sudo vpnc gehts)
<kpj> Wisst ihr vielleicht noch, warum bei mir keine DISPLAY Variable gesetzt wird ?  (die muss ich immer selber setzen, und danach metacity und gnome-panel selber starten)
<dAnjou> kpj: wo wird sie nich gesetzt?
<dAnjou> bei mir is sie da
<dAnjou> kpj: aber die variable wird dir wahrscheinlich eh nix bringen
<dAnjou> die bezeichnet nämlich keine arbeitflächen und soweit ich weiß auch nicht desktoperweiterungen, wenn du nen 2. bildschirm nutzt
<bullgard4> Warum zeigt die Systemüberwachung_(GNOME) in Natty nicht den Prozess Xorg  (= /usr/bin/X) an? 
<kpj> beim booten
<kpj> also wenn ich ubuntu starte, werden metacity und gnome-panel nicht automatisch mitgestartet
<dAnjou> kpj: wo versuchst du denn drauf zuzugreifen?
<Denny_Crane> bullgard4: weil die in natty irgendwas am xorg stark geändert haben der tickt da teilweise völlig anders als in 10.x
<kpj> wenn ich sie dann manuell starten möchte steht als error: Unable to start metacity in DISPLAY :     - eben kein wert beim DISPLAY
<dAnjou> kpj: ah, dann hast du wohl irgendwas deinstalliert oder so, was die variable nich mehr setzt
<kpj> genau, wahrscheinlich
<kpj> die frage ist nur was
<dAnjou> naja, dann setz sie halt manuell
<kpj> was setzt die denn normalerweise?
<dAnjou> kein schimmer, ehrlich gesagt
<kpj> hmja, dass problem ist, dass ich sie wohl nur halb richtig setze
<bullgard4> Denny_Crane: Ah! Wußte ich noch nicht. Gib mal ein Stichwort.
<dAnjou> kpj: das geht nich
<dAnjou> halb?
<kpj> metacity und gnome-panel zB starten dann, andere programmer aber trotzdem nicht
<dAnjou> die is so gut wie immer :0
<Denny_Crane> bullgard4: guck dir mal den xorg ordner an dann siehst du was ich meine ^^
<kpj> s/programmer/programme/
<kpj> nicht :0.0 ?
<Denny_Crane> bullgard4: er erstellt noch nicht mal default ne xorg.conf
<dAnjou> kpj: nich bei mir
<bullgard4> Denny_Crane:  Das mit xorg.conf ist nichts Neues.
<kpj> ich hab sie immer auf :0.0 gesetzt ('export DISPLAY=":0.0"')
<Denny_Crane> bullgard4: da waren aber noch viele andere sachen
<dAnjou> kpj: ich muss aber jetz wohl aussteigen, weil ich sonst anfange halbwissen zu verbreiten
<Denny_Crane> bullgard4: zb hab ich vor 2 moanten versucht meine nvdidia mit zwei monitoren zu betrieben unter 10.04 ging das out of the box unter 11.04 konntest du das knicken is immer abgeschmiert
<dAnjou> (außerdem hab ich eigtl. keine zeit)
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ps aux | grep X 
<kpj> achso, sorry 
<kpj> danke trotzdem 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: wenn es da aufgelistet wird: schau, mit welcher Nutzerkennung. Ggf. hast Du (oder die Defaulteinstellungen) die Gnome Systemueberwachung so getrimmt, dass nur eigene Prozesse angezeigt werden
<dAnjou> kpj: nich so viel entschuldigen :P
<kpj> :)
<kpj> dann werde ich jetzt weiterfragen, und versuchen dich damit nicht zu stören ;)
<noriX> hat jmd vielleicht eine Idee wie ich eine Datei ab einem bestimmten offset bis zu einem bestimmten offset lesen kann ?
<kpj> nutzen normale user und root verschiedene DISPLAY variablen?
<Fuchs> noriX: tail / head?  Wodurch ist der Offset bestimmt? Zeichen? Zeile? 
<kpj> denn als normaler benutzer kann ich synaptics gtk starten (halt ohne schreibrechte), aber als root sagt er, dass er das DISPLAY nicht öffnen kann
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Das gibt aus: "/usr/bin/X :0 -nr verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/authöfor-gdm-E8xEvk//database -nolisten tcp vt7"
<Fuchs> bullgard4: na also, laeuft. Siehe in dem Fall Aussgae oben. 
<bullgard4> s/ö/-/
<Denny_Crane> bullgard4, Fuchs: war es nicht klar das der läuft?
<noriX> Fuchs: der offset ist durch die anzahl der Zeichen bestimmt: "abcdef" offset(d) : 4
<Fuchs> noriX: man cut
<Fuchs> noriX: sollte das koennen was Du brauchst, wenn Du etwas programmieren kannst, bevorzugt C, dann geht es auch anders
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Tatsächlich ist die Systemüberwachung im Moment so eingestellt, daß sie nur "meine" Prozesse anzeigt. --  Ich guck mal, warum das so ist.
<kpj> jemand eine idee?
<Fuchs> koennte sehr gut ein Defaultwert sein, weil der Nutzer eigentlich nichts an fremden Prozessen zu fummeln hat. Aber das 1) wird OT  2) fragst Du, sollte es wirklich default sein, ggf. besser den Entwickler
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Zumindest unter Lucid war es nicht Default.
<Fuchs> Kann sein
<Fuchs> -> Entwickler 
<Fuchs> wenn es ein gconf Wert ist, wovon meine Glaskugel derzeit ausgeht, kannst Du da natuerlich auch den Defaultwert anschauen, wenn es Dir wichtig ist
<hdp> Default ist in Lucid "My Processes".
<RichyW> habe ein festplatte eingebaut und diese über fstab eingebunden, mit dem Dateisystem ext2 und ext4 habe ich keine Probleme, wenn ich auf xfs formatiere wird diese nicht eingebunden, was kann ich machen?
<bullgard4> hdp: Woher wißt Du?
<bullgard4> s/wißt/weißt/
<kpj> wie kann ich bei terminator wirklich alle borders entfernen? (also auch die scrollleiste, und die leiste über der eingabe -- mehr als der '-b' parameter)
<dAnjou> kpj: F11?
<krobie> WTF? Bei MeinVZ und Facebook geht mein "at" Zeichen.. und bei Pidgin und XChat IRC nicht... >_<
<dAnjou> kpj: die meisten anwendungen kannst du auch über konsole im vollbild (aka full screen) starten
<koegs> krobie: wird evtl. eine anderes Tastatur-Layout ausgewählt?
<krobie> lass mich eben nachschauen 
<krobie> "Deutschland Akzenttasten deaktivieren"
<koegs> eine andere belegung hast du nicht?
<krobie> hab nur die drin momentan ..
<christoph__> h1tchh1ker
<krobie> hab jetzt "Deutschland" hinzugefügt...
<krobie> keine veränderung
<jokrebel> ,utf8? krobie
<krobie> nicht unter "Tastatureinstellungen/Belegungen"...
<kpj> dAnjou: Aber sie sollen ja nicht den ganzen bildschirm überdecken
<kpj> und selbst mit -f sind da noch die seitenleiste und die leiste über der eingabe
<dAnjou> kpj: ach das meinste, kein plan
<ppq> christoph__: wenn das dein passwort war: schnell ändern
<christoph__>  @ppq thx
<Denny_Crane> ich glaube es war nicht gut wenn meine festplatte mittels smart nur noch old_age und pre_failed ausgibt oder? ^^
<ppq> Denny_Crane: nopaste doch mal die ganze ausgabe von 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' wenn sda die betreffende hdd ist
<Denny_Crane> ppq: http://pastebin.com/g4uNCtfF ;)
<ppq> Denny_Crane: sieht doch ganz gut aus
<ppq> aber das "FAILING_NOW" beunruhigt mich oO
<ppq> und was ist das fürn rechner, der bei 40528 stunden betrieb nur 77 mal die festplatte anfährt oO
<ppq> läuft die kiste seit 6 jahren durchgehend?
<LetoThe2nd> hat zufällig gerade wer ein beispiel greifbar, um per ner mehrzahl usb->serial adaptern immer die gleiche devicenode (/dev/ttyUSBx) zuzuweisen, also vmtl. ne udev-rule?
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: bei mir werden, abhängig von der gewählten usb-buchse, symlinks wie bspw. /dev/serial/by-path/pci-0000:00:1a.7-usb-0:3.1:1.0-port0 erstellt
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: hmmm....
<ppq> und /dev/serial/by-id/usb-Prolific_Technology_Inc._USB-Serial_Controller-if00-port0 - aber das ist evtl. immer gleich, unabhängig von der buchse
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: das kommt aber dann daher dass die pfuscher ihre serial nicht anständig vergeben haben. :-)
<ppq> sudo lsusb -v sagt, seriennummer "0" :)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: chinacrap ;-)
<ppq> der pl2303 ist eigtl. toll :p
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: bei mir oasst das nicht schlecht, thx für die anregung.
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: nicht der chip ist schlecht, sondern dir truppe die ihn verlötet hat :P
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: wenn die sich die mühe sparen, die serial korrekt zu setzen, dann ists crap. kann dir aber bei allen passieren, also prolific, ftdo, silabs, ...
<ppq> hm, ich hab eh nur den einen :p
<LetoThe2nd> tja.
<dr_evil_> ppq: wenn du nur ein gerät hast, sollte das mit der 0 als seriennummern doch nicht stören
<ppq> jo, stört mich auch nicht
<ppq> hab nur ein /dev/ttyUSB0 und das ist immer das selbe :)
<Denny_Crane> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kscFNGsu4HI
<Denny_Crane> oh... falsches fenster
<malto444e> Hallo, wie finde ich heraus, ob eine 64bit oder 32bit Ubuntu Version installiert ist?
<k1l> malto444e: uname -a 
<malto444e> Herzlichen Dank
<ppq> getconf LONG_BIT
<malto444e> fast noch besser ^^
<dallie> moin moin. eine Frage stehe einwenig auf dem schlauch. "Wie viele Medien kann die Basis-Adresse "file:///" haben?" könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?vielen Dank 
<ppq> medien?
<ppq> das ist die url-form eines pfads, da können "beliebig viele" (abhängig vom verwendeten dateisystem) datein/verzeichnisse drin sein
<Denny_Crane> wtf?!
<ppq> falls du das meintest
<dAnjou> dallie: mehr kontext
<hudo> hallo, wie kann ich unter lucid das dev eines externen usb-dvdbrenner ermitteln ?
<ppq> hudo: nach dem anstecken 'dmesg' ausführen. oder 'lsusb' oder oder oder.. :)
<ppq>  /dev/sr0 ist wahrscheinlich. normalerweise werden außerdem symlinks /dev/cdrom und /dev/dvd usw angelegt
<dAnjou> abstecken -> ls /dev/ -> anstecken -> ls /dev/ -> finde den unterschied
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou: abstecken -> ls /dev/ > dump1 -> anstecken ls /dev/ dump2 && diff dump1 dump2 xD
<Denny_Crane> wer braucht schon dmesg ^^
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: mach ich immer so ähnlich, wenn ich wissen will, wie der prozessname oder pid eines programms heißt (dann mit pstree)
<Denny_Crane> dAnjou: das sollte eigentlich ein witz für den komplizierten weg sein x)
<dAnjou> Denny_Crane: kompliziert? soso, dann sag mal ne einfachere möglichkeit, rauszufinden wie der prozessname vom Erscheinungsbilddialog heißt :P
<Denny_Crane> ich sprach ja auch von usb sticks welches dev... :p 
<Denny_Crane> jesus ^^
<stephanmg> hallo
<hudo> wo kann man bild hochladen ?
<ppq> imgur.com, ompldr.org
<NTQ> mal kurz nochmal ne blöde frage zu "free -m": Um herauszufinden, wieviel Speicher ohne cache verbraucht wird, muss ich nur (Mem used) - (Cache used) rechnen, odeR?
<bullgard4> NTQ: Ohne Zusätze sind die Begriffe Speicher und Cache nicht eindeutig.
<ppq> NTQ: nimm einfach die zeile +/- buffers/cache
<ppq> da musst du nix rechnen
<hudo> beim Versuch mit k3b und externem usb dvddrive zu loeschen kommt die fehlermeldung
<hudo> http://i.imgur.com/uB2wT.png
<ppq> hudo: vergrößer doch mal das fenster, so dass du alles lesen kannst was da steht
<stephanmg> hilfe
<stephanmg> ich hab grad in meiner X11.xorg conf von 24 bit auf 16 umgestellt
<jokrebel> ,frag? stephanmg
<stephanmg> jetzt startet er am anfang den display manager nicht mehr
<stephanmg> wie kann das passieren?
<jokrebel> stephanmg: Dann kopiere die Sicherungskopie zurück.
<stephanmg> wieso startet er diesen service jetzt nich mehr?
<hudo> http://i.imgur.com/xAJBD.png
<ppq> hudo: dann nochmal auf "ausgabe zur fehlersuche" :)
<bullgard4> stephanmg: Die Antwort auf Deine Frage steht sicherlich in ~/.xsession-errors.
<stephanmg> ich habe es wieder geändert auf 16 bit aber nach einem reboot startet er den display manager nicht wieder :(
<hudo> http://pastebin.com/YbZ7HhA0
<stephanmg> bullgard4: hast du da einen tipp?
<bullgard4> stephanmg: Ja.
<hudo> mit eingebautem laufwerk geht das loeschen von cdrw
<ppq> hudo: versuch doch mal den tipp in zeile 93 und probier's manuell mit 'wodim -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr1 speed=4 -tao driveropts=burnfree blank=all'
<NTQ> ppq: Also "Mem: used" von "-/+ buffers/cache: used" abziehen? 3914 - 3170 = 744
<hudo> http://pastebin.com/kKnG9VD6
<hudo> leider auch nicht manuell
<ppq> NTQ: nein
<NTQ> ppq: geht's etwas konstruktiver?
<ppq> NTQ: guck dir einfach nur diese zeile an. -/+ buffers/cache:       2164       5841 # das heißt: 2164 MB belegt, 5841 MB frei. buffers und cache nicht berücksichtigt
<ppq> NTQ: gedulde dich halt..
<ppq> bis ich zuende getippt hab, die zeit werd ich doch wohl haben?
<NTQ> ppq: sorry. ok. das heißt ich verbrauche 3170 und 793 sind frei. und ich nutze 1819 vom swap und 1997 sind frei. O_o wo kommt das alles her
<NTQ> stephanmg: du nervst.
<hudo> kann das ein berechtigungsproblem sein ? Obwohl brennen geht, nur eben loeschen nicht 
<jokrebel> hudo: ggf. sind die Fehlermeldungen noch etwas aussagekräftiger wenn Du K3B mal aus der Konsole startest.
<[2311]> Hallo, mal eine allgemeine Frage, eine Anwendung klagt dauernd über zu wenig Ram, free zeigt mir nur noch 70MB freien Speicher an, aber 8,5GB cached, kann diese Anwendung jetzt noch zusätzlich auf den gecachten Bereich zugreifen? Wi kann ich genau sehen welcher Benutzer / Prozess wieviel noch zur Verfügung hat?
<ppq> [2311]: guck dir mal in der ausgabe von 'free -m' die zeile an: -/+ buffers/cache:       2110       5895 <-- der erste wert ist richtig belegter ram, der zweite ist freier ram + buffers/caches
<ppq> [2311]: linux gibt bei bedarf ram frei für prozesse
<RichyW> möchte nach dieser Anleitung: http://www.bergercity.de/vdr/imon-lcd-lirc-und-lcdproc/ mein display einrichten, aber schon bei dem befehl cd linux scheitere ich, weil der mir sagt Datei/Verzeichniss nicht gefunden
<RichyW> obwohl der mit dem befehl dir mir die datei/Ordner anzeigt
<[2311]> ppq: sehr intressant schon mal, kann ich auch sehen welcher Prozess 8,5GB cached, mit wäre nichts bekannt was sich so viel nehmen würde, oder macht das das System automatisch?
<ppq> [2311]: linux nutzt freien ram, das ist nichts worüber man sich sorgen müsste
<sdx23> RichyW: ls -al /usr/src/linux* # und sieh nach, wem das gehört
<kpj> Tag, ich möchte per Regex aus der Ausgabe von ls -l die Anzahl der enthaltenen Directories auslesen in Abhängigkeit zum angegebenen Ordner, wie ist das möglich? (Ich habe schon angefangen, aber es funktioniert noch nicht...)
<[2311]> ppq: hm ok, danke, dann weiss ich auch nicht warum das Programm sich über zu wenig Ram beklagt..
<usch> kpj: ls -1 | wc -l
<kpj> usch: vielen dank :)
<RichyW> sdx23: der zeigt mir jetzt nur die dateien an die mit linux anfangen, aber die datei linux zeigt der nicht an, wenn ich mit dem dateimanager dahin navigiere und die datei anklicke steht da fehlerhaft
<usch> kpj: moment, da waren auch die dateien dabei. nur die anzahl der directories kriegst du mit ls -l | grep ^d | wc -l
<kpj> danke, eigentlich wollte ich auf etwas anderes hinaus ;)
<kpj> die angabe von ls -l, die nach den berechtigungen steht...
<kpj> das steht doch eigentlich für die enthaltenen ordner, oder?
<usch> nee, ls -l listet alles auf, was nicht mit . anfängt
<usch> i.e. dateien und ordner
<kpj> jap
<kpj> aber die angabe, die nach den berechtigungen kommt
<kpj> drwxr-xr-x 2 kpj ...
<kpj> die 2
<sdx23> RichyW: Er wird auch "linux" anzeigen. Und höchstwahrscheinlich ist der Symlink kaputt.
<kpj> eigentlich wollte ich die mit regex herausfiltern
<RichyW> sdx23: habe den befehl ohne * eingegeben und erkenne ich das es eine verknüpfung zu einer anderen datei ist und da steht jetzt:  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src 19...
<usch> kpj: ach so, ja. aber da sind . und .. dabei, sehe ich gerade
<kpj> das ist nicht so wichtig ;) es geht mir darum, diese zahl per regex rauszufiltern
<sdx23> RichyW: Ja, das was du mit ... abgekürzt hast war gerade das interessante. Stell sicher, dass der auf was sinnvolles zeigt, das auch existiert. 
<usch> kpj: dann würde ich awk vorschlagen: ls -l | grep ^d | awk '{print $2}'
<RichyW> sdx23: ich sehe das der auf eine datei zeigt bei der die letzten zwei zahlen geändert werden müssen, wie soll sowas gehen?
<kpj> ich dachte da an back references..
<RichyW> sdx23: habs habe davor schon fehler gemacht danke!!
<kpj> ich mache das momentan mit grep -oP
<kpj> bin aber offen für andere vorschläge ;)
<usch> kpj: na dann musst du etwas genauer sagen, was du vor hast
<kpj> noch genauer ?
<kpj> drwxr-xr-x 2 kpj kpj 4096 2011-07-04 15:43 Arbeitsfläche
<usch> du willst die 2 rausfiltern und und mit mit meiner awk-variante klappt das doch wunderbar
<kpj> oh
<kpj> sorry :)
<kpj> die zeile hab ich übersehen
<usch> :)
<kpj> ls -l 7 | grep "^d" | awk '{print $2}'
<kpj> ohne die 7
<kpj> ls -l | grep "^d" | awk '{print $2}'
<usch> genau
<kpj> wenn ich jetzt nicht alle zeilen ausgeben möchte, sondern immer nur eine, abhängig von dem letzten wort
<kpj> ls -l | grep "^d" | awk '{print $2}.*wort$'
<kpj> geht ja nichts ;)
<usch> kpj: nein, grep filtert die erst raus und awk gibt einfach die 2. spalte aus. du musst also das grep anpassen
<kpj> ah
<kpj> ls -l | grep "^d.*wort$" | awk '{print $2}'
<usch> sollte funktionieren
<kpj> scheint es auch, ich teste eben den härtefall :
<kpj> :P
<kpj> es läuft :)
<kpj> viiieelen dank :D
<usch> schön, kein problem :)
<alles-wird-gut> heute funktioniert bei mir apt-get update nicht. Bei euch auch nicht?
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: Bei mir gehts. Paste mal die komplette ausgabe.
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638088/
<koegs> der server ist halt nicht verfügbar, frag die leute von getdeb
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: Das sieht nicht nach nem Ubuntu-Problem aus. Denke das ist ne fremd(e) Quelle, oder?
<alles-wird-gut> ist komisch, weil meine sources.list so frei von fremdquellen ist.
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: Sicher?
<alles-wird-gut> oder speichern sie die ppa woanders rein?
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: grep getdeb -R /etc/apt/*
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: GGf. in nem unterodner
<koegs> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d werden auch zusätzliche quellen gespeichert
<koegs> sollte aber mit dem kommando von sdx23 zu finden sein
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: paste mal das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list#Support
<alles-wird-gut> jokrebel, hat sich erledigt, es war in den unterordnern :)
<alles-wird-gut> ich habe doch eine ganze menge an Fremdquellen ^^
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: …na siehste ;-)
<alles-wird-gut> apt-cache policy muß ich mir merken, danke.
<sdx23> Klingt nach fröhlichem Ausmisten. Und nach "ok, ich werde in zukunft aufpassen, was ich als Fremdquellen hinzufüge" :)
<spoob> wie kann ich eine mysql datenbank importieren die über 2mb (sie ist 3,3mb) groß ist bei phpmyadmin oder ähnlichem?
<ZeroMC> phpmyadmin hat da keine Begrenzung, das haengt meist mit den post/upload-size-beschraenkungen von php zusammen. Kannst du da was aendern?
<koegs> alternativ über ne lokale shell arbeiten, falls möglich
<spoob> ZeroMC & koegs: ist alles lokal, hab vollen zugriff nur kein plan :|
<ZeroMC> dann ueber ne lokale shell arbeiten
<spoob> ok ich google mal etwas
<ZeroMC> mysql import howto ergibt schon einiges
<ZeroMC> :)
<[2311]> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine virtuelle Soundkarte zu erzeugen?
<jokrebel> [2311]: …die dann so tut als ob Musik aus den nicht vorhandenen Boxen kommt, oder wie?
<[2311]> jokrebel: fast, brauche es quasi als musik-stream in ein anderes Programm
<[2311]> ist es technisch möglich oder nicht?
<sdx23> Im Prinzip. Kommt darauf an, was genau man will, und wieviel Aufwand man dafür zu treiben bereit ist.
<jokrebel> [2311]: vielleicht bringt Dich dies ja weiter: http://www.rootforum.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=41858
<[2311]> Danke ich werd das mal prüfen
<jokrebel> .oO( oder Du schaust einfach selber die 22300 Treffer bei Google nach "virtuelle soundkarte ubuntu" durch…
<Der_Held> http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Hintertuer-im-Quellcode-des-FTP-Servers-vsftpd-1272299.html
<ppq> Der_Held: smalltalk gerne nebenan --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Der_Held> war kein smalltalk
<Der_Held> danke trotzdem fuer den hinweis
<nighty2k__> nabend zusammen
<CidHighwind> hallo
<nighty2k__> da mir mein mdadm raid5 jetzt schon zum dritten mal degraded ist, hab ich mir mittlerweile eine weitere ext. platte zugelegt, welche ich wöchentlich o. monatlich, je nach nutzung syncen will
<nighty2k__> mach das ganze gerade mit cp --update
<koegs> warum nicht mit rsync?
<nighty2k__> wobei mir dabei ja nicht die dateien gelöscht wurden die aufm ursprungs raid gelöscht wurden
<koegs> rsync --delete
<nighty2k__> das ist meine frage, jemand ne idee wie ich es besser mache :-D
<koegs> ,rsync? nighty2k__
<nighty2k__> mom lees mich ma kurz ein =)
<koegs> hm, kein pony :)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<bekks> rsync -av --delete ... und fertig.
<nighty2k__> danke euch, das ist wohl nach dem ich gesucht hatte =)
<nighty2k__> nur ohne -v und mit & ^^
<bekks> Dann lieber mit nohup, wenn Du schon keine Ausgaben haben willst.
<nighty2k__> sollte jamand was gutes zum backupen suchen :-D USB 3.0 QuickPort XT von Sharkoon, das ding geht ja ma sowas von ab :-D
<alamar> bacula rockt für backups
<mgolisch> ka
<bekks> nighty2k__: Schreib-/Lese-Durchsatz ist wie groß?
<mgolisch> wir ham amanda
<nighty2k__> also ich hab gerade nen TB in unter 2 Stunde gemacht
<nighty2k__> drin steckt ne EcoGreen von Samsung
<mgolisch> wie geht das?
<bekks> DAS glaube ich spontan nicht.
<mgolisch> so schnell ist ne sata platte doch garnicht
<bekks> Du müsstest dabei mit 291MB/s _gelesen_ haben, was ich definitiv nicht glaube.
<mgolisch> zumindest keine mit 5.4k oder 7.2 was diese monster dinger normal haben
<nighty2k__> mhm , dann war ich wohl doch länger im fitness studio als gedacht :-D
<mgolisch> :)
 * Fuchs zeigt auf den ganz tollen Offtopickanal
<nighty2k__> gibts nen konsolen tool zum datendurchsatz messen, dann mess ich kurz
<vectory> :)
<nighty2k__> sorry Fuchs :-D
<Cid_Highwind> Hallo! Mein PC mit U 10.10 64bit ist eben mehrfach ordentlich abgeschmiert, als ich mein Android Telefon per USB Kabel anschließen wollte. Mag mal einer in einen Log von mit sehen, was da passiert sein könnte?
<vectory> time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/platte/test.img bs=512 count=8
<vectory> nighty2k__: ^
<vectory> ;)
<ppq> mal davon abgesehen dass es immer noch ot ist - wie soll einem das realitätsnahe werte bringen?
<koegs> oder rsync mit --progress starten
<mgolisch> garnicht
<koegs> alternativ dd + pv
<mgolisch> :)
<Cid_Highwind> Das war dann schwarz, hat fiese Geräusche gemacht und ich konnte nicht einmal mit ALT+Str+Ent nen reboot machen. 
<vectory> ,frage?Cid_Highwind
<vectory> ,frage? Cid_Highwind
<vectory> ,fragen? Cid_Highwind
<vectory> ffs
<bekks> vectory: Blödsinn.
<Cid_Highwind> vectory, weisst Du, was passiert sein könnte?
<Fuchs> vectory: lass es. Danke. 
<ppq> das pony ist gerade nicht da
 * bekks erklärt das gerne nebenan :)
<Fuchs> Cid_Highwind: hat ggf. ein Tastatur-LED geblinkt? Dann: Kernel Panic. Wenn nein: schwierig im Nachhinein, mal nach /var/log/messages schauen
<Fuchs> fiese Geraeusche klingt, fuer die Kristallkugel, nach i/o  (Festplatte) oder CPU (Luefter), die amok laufen
<Cid_Highwind> Fuchs, hörte sich an wie Lüfter plötzlich aus, das W-Lan Lämpchen hat noch geleuchtet, außerdem wurde der PC plötzlich geladen. Ladelicht hat geleuchtet trotz ununterbrochener Stromzufuhr.
<Cid_Highwind> Oder die Platte hat zu drehen aufgehört sich zu drehen. Keine Ahnung.
<Fuchs> Also handelt es sich um einen Laptop, richtig? Wenn ja: Pruefen, ob reproduzierbar. Kann sein, dass da ein USB Anschluss oder dessen Controller etwas Probleme hat, oder da Spannung war wo keine war. Aber eben: das ist alles Kristallkugel. /var/log/messages. 
<nighty2k__> so noch ein letztes mal OT, sorry, also mit rsync --progress liegt der durchsatz bei 60-70 MB/s
<Cid_Highwind> http://pastebin.com/G2nNV3yd
<vectory> "Spannung war wo keine war." das ist n widerspruch
<Cid_Highwind> Fuchs, Notebook.
<Fuchs> keine sein sollte
<Cid_Highwind> Ich probiere es jetzt nochmal
<nighty2k__> wobei ich gleich nochma nach einer besseren lösung als nach rsync fragen muss, meine zwei cores liegen bei 80-90% mit quelle und ziel ext4
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fuchs> Cid_Highwind: sollte das reproduzierbar sein: installier einen sshd und schau, ob Du von einem anderen Rechner darauf verbinden kannst, wenn das passiert
<Fuchs> Cid_Highwind: dann waere dmesg mal noch nett 
<Fuchs> nighty2k__: ist eine der Platten USB: Wenn ja: unabhaengig von der Loesung
<Fuchs> USB nichts DMA, alles wandert ueber CPU, CPU hat Last. Simpel. 
<nighty2k__> Ja sprach ja von meinem tollen USB 3.0 -> Sata QuickPort
<vectory> is wohl grad wider abgeschmiert ^^
<vectory> wieder*
<nighty2k__> aber das die Cores so krass ausgelastet sind :-D naja läuft eh nur nachts, ist es richtig, das rsync zwei threads hat?
<nighty2k__> ein befehl, htop zeigt aber zwei threads an
<CidHighwind> @Fuchs, diesmal hat der Lüfter eine Sekunde laut geblasen, Ladelampe geflimmert und dann war alles aus, Bildschirm sofort schwarz
<vectory> Cid_Highwind: zeig mal dmesg im pastebin
<Fuchs> vectory: dmesg nach einem Reboot ist absolut sinnlos, siehe deswegen meinen Kommentar oben mit sshd 
<vectory> oh
<Fuchs> CidHighwind: kannst Du das mit anderen USB Geraeten reproduzieren, resp. passiert das an allen USB Anschluessen? 
<Fuchs> CidHighwind: und passiert es auch, wenn der Laptop am Netz ist? 
<vectory> denn halt `tail /var/log/messages.1'?
<CidHighwind> Fuchs, das probiere ich gleich aus, auch mit anderem Kabel, muss aber leider 15min lang weg.
<spoob> hi
<vectory> hi
<spoob> wo speichert joomla das standard layout? es werden sachen eingestellt wofür es gar kein (für mich findbares) template gibt
<mgolisch> inwiefern hat das was mit ubuntu zu tun?
<spoob> mgolisch: nix denk ich, aber hier werden doch oft fragen zu diversen sachen beantwortet 
<nighty2k__> so nochma ne kleine noob frage, aber habs mit dem rechte system unter linux leider noch nicht so, angenommen meine system HDD crashed, ich muss nen neues linux (ubuntu) aufsetzen, wenn ich die platten im neuen system einhänge, hab ich dann zugriff auf meine dateien ?
<Fuchs> nighty2k__: ja. Allerdings solltest Du beim Sichern einen Befehl nehmen, der die Rechte uebernimmt 
<Fuchs> nighty2k__: aber Zugriff hast Du, im Prinzip 
<nighty2k__> wäre nen ext4 mit rwx r-- r-- mit nighty:nighty
<nighty2k__> nighty wäre der erste erstelle user nach der installation
<Fuchs> wichtig ist, je nach dem wie Du kopiert hast, eher die UID 
<nevchen> weiß jemand was mit archive.getdeb.net los ist?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no#Programme  << da
<mgolisch> jo das sollte gehen und du kannst ja immer chmod/chown die berechtigungen aendern nacher
<nighty2k__> die frage kommt daher, da ich neulich irgend wo was von user IDs gelesen hatte
<Fuchs> nighty2k__: ja, unique user id 
<ppq> nevchen: das fragst du am besten den maintainer, das ist ne fremdquelle, wird hier nicht supportet
<nevchen> ppq:  dennoch thx
<Fuchs> im besten Fall schaust Du, dass Dein Nutzer die gleiche uid und gid hat, im noch besteren(sic) schaust Du, dass Du cp / rsync  und Konsorten die passenden Parameter (z.B. -a) mitgibst, siehe verlinkter Wikiartikel 
<nighty2k__> okay und wie stell ich sicher, das die uid auf dem neu aufgesetzten system von root und 1. (einzigem) user wueder identisch sind
<mgolisch> root ist immer 0
<Fuchs> nighty2k__: wie gesagt, mach das lieber so, dass Du das schon korrekt sicherst
<Fuchs> siehe Wikiartikel 
<nighty2k__> ja also hab mich jetzt für nen rsync -a --delete entschieden, das ist ausreichend für meine zwecke, möchte jetzt eben nur sichergehen, das wenn das system crashed, ich auch noch zugrif auf die daten habe
<mgolisch> der erste user ist immer 1000 ausser du hast es anders angegeben
<Fuchs> ansonsten kennen useradd / adduser einen Parameter fuer die uid, Standard muesste aber 1000 sein 
<mgolisch> hm
<nighty2k__> joa stimmt soweit mein user nighty ist die 1000
<nighty2k__> sagt zumindest die passwd
<Fuchs> uid waere schneller gewesen
<Fuchs> s/uid/id/
<nighty2k__> :-P
<nighty2k__> immerhin hat der noob ein weg gefunden ^^
<Fuchs> ja, ist okay 
<nighty2k__> aber thx :-)
<Fuchs> id liefert halt auch die gids 
<Fuchs> die je nach dem auch wichtig sein koennen
<nighty2k__> also mein user kann lediglich uid ausführen welcher uid, gid und gruppen anzeigt
<nighty2k__> wie komm ich an die sid?
<Fuchs> id. s/irgendwas/nochwas/ heisst: ersetze irgendwas mit nochwas. 
<nighty2k__> *confused* :-D
<Fuchs> egal
<CidHighwind> Uiii
<CidHighwind> Mein Akku vom Telefon ist total heiß gewesen
<Der_Held> fuchs scheint wohl gerade eher bei sed zu sein ....
<CidHighwind> Ich glaube, das Telefon hat ordentlich was wegbeckommen
<koegs> immer noch ot...
<CidHighwind> Hallo! Ich weiss jetzt, was das Problem ausgelöst hat, dass mein PC abgeschmiert ist.
<vectory> ?
<nighty2k__> und?
<mgolisch> und?
<nighty2k__> mader den kühler zerbissen?
<nighty2k__> deswegen ist neulich zumindest mein auto abgeschmiert
<CidHighwind> Mein Telefon hat einen Micro USB Anschluss
<CidHighwind> Und das Notebook nen normalen USB
<nighty2k__> Normal?
<mgolisch> und?
<mgolisch> ist ja trotzdem usb
<CidHighwind> USB 2.0 glaube ich, ja ganz normal halt 
<mgolisch> nur nen anderer stecker
<nighty2k__> Dafür gibts ja USB A zu Micro USB Kabel werden ja sogar meist mitgeliefert
<vectory> mein mp3player hats genauso
<nighty2k__> USB 1.1 und 2 und teilweise sogar 3 sind auch kompatibel, war wohl kaum das Problem?
<CidHighwind> Und wenn ich Telefon und PC über eines meiner vielen USB auf Mini USB B und Mini USB B auf Micro USB verbinde, dann schmiert der ab.
<CidHighwind> Wenn ich direkt nen USB auf micro USB nehme, ist alles OK.
<CidHighwind> Wenn ich diesen Mini USB B auf Micro USB benutze, dann scheint da gigantisch viel Strom durchgejagt zu werden oder so.
<CidHighwind> Keine Ahnung, was es genau macht, aber das werde ich mit Ubuntu nicht mehr benutzen!
<nighty2k__> was hast du für komische kabel ?
<CidHighwind> Weiblich USB Mini B auch männlich micro USB
<CidHighwind> Mein Telefonakku hat nen kurzen bekommen.
<CidHighwind> Ist innerhalbn von 10min leer geworden
<nighty2k__> Du hast also zwei kabel verwendet vom Rechner A Buchse über A Stecker zum anderen ende ne Mini USB  Buchse?
<nighty2k__> und von dort Mini usb stecker auf micro USB Stecker?
<vectory> vielleicht ist irgend kontakt in einer der stecker/buchsen ueberbrueckt
<vectory> mal ala nes cartridge reinpusten
<Der_Held> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Stromversorgung
<CidHighwind> Am Rechner ist A Buchse, hab ich Kabel mit A Stecker und Mini B Stecker angeschlossen, Daran Kabel mit B Buchse und micro Stecker gesteckt, den micro USB Stecker in die micro USB Buchse vom Telefon gesteckt.
<CidHighwind> Tja, aber sollten nicht Ein- und Ausgänge von der USB Buchse spannungsgeschützt sein?
<Der_Held> deshalb funktionieren einige festplatten mit mini usb nur durch ein brueckenkabel mit 2 x usb 1xmini usb
<CidHighwind> Was ist denn da jetzt geschehen, hat mein Telefon meinen PC durchgeladen oder was?
<bekks> Möglich, ja.
<bekks> Entkoppelt kriegst Du USB nicht.
<Der_Held> spannungsgeschuetzt? usb gibt spannung ab....
<nighty2k__> oder kurzschluss in dem kabel also zwischen den zwei kabeln
<nighty2k__> oder einer der hersteller hat sich ma wieder nicht an die norm gehalten .... wäre jja nichts neues
<CidHighwind> Also im Auto, da kann ich den ladestecker fürs Navi, das ist nen Mini B, an diese mini B Buchse anschließen und dann kann ich im Auto mein Telefon laden.
<CidHighwind> Am PC wohl sehr gefährlich.
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> GEnau so kann Dir ein Kurzschluss im Auto das Ding zerlegen.
<bekks> USB ist nicht elektrisch entkoppelt.
<nighty2k__> sei einfach froh das dein USB Port am Mainboard noch lebt ^^
<CidHighwind> Das Ladekabel im Auto hat ne Sicherung
<CidHighwind> wenn da ne zu große Stromstärke ist, brennt die durch
<nighty2k__> die Sicherung ist aber so hoch ausgelegt, das es dir trotzdem das handy zerlegen kann
<Der_Held> bitte mal die spannungsversorgung von den usb anschluss ueberpruefen
<CidHighwind> und ich habe sogar ne Ersatzsicherung bekommen. Das ist nett.
<CidHighwind> Der_Held, und wie macht man das?
<Der_Held> Nachlesen
<CidHighwind> BTW: Ich habe auch nen Win7 Enterprise auf dem Notebook. Da könnte ich auch testen, ob das Problem auftreten kann.
<Der_Held> je nach mainboard ,Rechner e.t.c gibt es unterschiede in der Stromversorgung des usb anschlusses
<nighty2k__> ich würds lassen :-D
<k1l> wir entfernen uns sehr stark vom ubuntu support. 
<Der_Held> deshalb liegen bei einigen usb-festplatten auch 2 USB Kabel bei
<Der_Held> Meine Festplatte kann ich ohne probleme am Mac mit USB-A anschliessen waehrend ein meinem UBUNTU-Rechner das nur durch ein y-Kabel funkt... sprich einmal mini usb 2 x USB-A
<Der_Held> damit sind wir dann auch wieder beim Ubuntu Support :)
<k1l> Der_Held: hardware(beratungs) themen bitte trotzdem nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic auslagern. danke
<mgolisch> liegt wohl eher am computer..
<mgolisch> liefert wohl nicht genug saft
<Der_Held> ok .. wollte hier nur mal die geisterstunde aufheben..
<nighty2k__> verboten ;-) :-D
<Der_Held> @k1l ware denn die Frage genehm welche Antivieren Software im Ubuntu Forum bevorzugt wird??
<ppq> man braucht unter ubuntu keine antivirenprogramme
<k1l> Der_Held: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sicherheitskonzepte
<ppq> wenn man windowskisten scannen will, gibts aber diverse möglichkeiten
<ppq> clamav, antivir bspw.
<mgolisch> die haben aber ja selber sowas..
<mgolisch> und ansonsten avira rescuecd
<mgolisch> :)
<vectory> ppq, die zahl der viren die linux angreifen steigt
<Der_Held> @ppq sagt apple auch
<CidHighwind> Der_Held, ClamAV scheint wohl einfacher zu installieren, Antivir soll bessere Erkennungsraten haben.
<vectory> würd mir aber eher sorgen um backdoors und unsichere systene nachen als mich auf n antivirenprog zu verlassen
<vectory> systeme*
<k1l> Der_Held: wenn du einfach nur quatschen willst haben wir dafür den offtopic channel. wenn hier nichts los ist ist das kein bein bruch. drüben ist genug los
<k1l> und da die technischen möglichkeiten aufgezählt wurden kann man über angriffsszenarien weiter im offtopic orakeln.
<Der_Held> ne hab in ner virtuellenumgebung verschiedene viren getestet und clam av hat nichts erkannt auch gibt es kein on-access scanb
<Der_Held> ich glaub ich flieg hier gleich raus...
<fergal32> hallo zusammen
<fergal32> weiss einer warum bei natty nach ner zeit die fonts so krieselig aussehen?
<fergal32> habe das hinting schon abgeschaltet bringt aber nix
<nighty2k__> Kurz mein Senf dazu, die Scanner schenken sich nichts, jeder hat Viren die er nicht erkennt.... Schlimm ist nur sowas wie die Worry Free Internet Security von Hersteller unbekannt die mit 250MB und 33% CPU lediglich den Rechner auslastet ....
<mgolisch> avira find ich gut
<k1l> fergal32: was heisst nach einger zeit?
<fergal32> oder liegt es vielleicht an der nvidia? weil erst klappts ja auch aber nach ner zeit sehen die fonts irgendwie dünner aus
<nighty2k__> dito.... auch wenn er ne sehr geringe treffer quote hat
<Der_Held> @k1l sorry aber wer das glaubt...
<fergal32> k1l: so nach ca. 10 minuten würde ich sagen. erst stehen die fonts super aus. aber dann werden die immer dünner und das antialiasing ist wech. und das tut meinen augen weh. ;-)
<Der_Held> .... Zur Zeit ist unter Linux ein Virenscanner mangels Viren überflüssig....   
<Der_Held> totaler schwachsinn
<mgolisch> Der_Held: ja?
<mgolisch> wo gibts denn welche?
<k1l> fergal32: ich wüsste jetzt aus dem steh greif nichts. sicher, dass es nicht z.b. am monitor liegt?
<Robert_Zenz> fergal32, kannst du da mal vorher nachher screenshots machen?!
<Der_Held> http://www.sophos.de/pressoffice/news/articles/2008/02/rstbtool.html
<fergal32> k1l: hm, 96 dpi fest eingestellt den monitor hatte ich schon am mac und windows daran liegts nicht und mit der suse hatte ich auch keine probs
<Der_Held> alter scheiss
<fergal32> Robert_Zenz: ja klar kann ich machen
<k1l> Der_Held: mgolisch nighty2k__ bitte die viren diskussion ins offtopic.
<Robert_Zenz> fergal32, sehr gut.
<[Sno]> Guten abend
<vectory> nabend
<[Sno]> auf meinem privaten Laptop bekomme ich die laptop_mode utils nicht ordentlich zum laufen, die Maschine taktet dauernd auf 50% oder 33% Maximaltakt runter
<[Sno]> Ubuntu 10.04, 64-bit, Thinkpad T61p
<fr00d> [Sno]: Ist doch gut...
<[Sno]> fr00d: ich finde das nicht so gut, ich hätte gern den vollen Takt
<[Sno]> vor allem, wenn die Kiste unter Last ist ;)
<fr00d> Oh, Maximaltakt... Das ist ungeschickt.
<[Sno]> fr00d: warum ist das ungeschickt?
<piefge> Frage : wenn ich "xauth init" ausfuehre bekomme ich einen Eintrag mit "192.168.2.101:0  MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 ...." 
<piefge> ist das normal
<piefge> ?
<fr00d> [Sno]: Ich hab damals meintens per cpufreqd die CPU so takten lassen wie ich es gerne gehabt hätte, aber mit dem Thinkpad würd ich mal im thinwiki gucken, die haben da sehr viel sehr gut erklärt.
<[Sno]> was mich halt wundert, im Büro der T60 läuft wunderbar auf 2,4GHz
<[Sno]> Temperaturen laut gkrellm vergleichbar (also wird der T61p nicht unnötig heiß)
<fr00d> Ist das genau die selbe CPU?
<[Sno]> da müsste ich jetzt lügen - aber zumindest beide Dual-Core, beide 2,4GHz
<piefge> *xauth lis meinte ich , hab mich vertippt sorry
<piefge> *list 
<[Sno]> fr00d: selbes verhalten: beim start setzt der cpufreqd den takt auf Max, und ca. 'ne Minute später taktet die Kiste runter
<[Sno]> fr00d: ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, da ist noch etwas am Werkeln, von dem ich nichts weiss
<k1l> [Sno]: setz den governour auf performance z.b.
<k1l> kann aber auch sein, dass das bios da noch reinfummelt und aus stromspar oder hitze gründen runterregelt
<mgolisch> welchen governor verwendest du denn?
<[Sno]> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401367/
<[Sno]> k1l, mgolisch: ich verwende den performance governour
<[Sno]> k1l: wie schon oben bemerkt, laut gkrellm sieht das gut aus (alles so um 50°, Graka 60° - aber ist eine NV 570M Quattro FX)
<Der_Held> @piefge vieleicht hilft Dir das weiter 
<Der_Held> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/mit-magic-cookie-1-a-761445/
<[Sno]> k1l: aber mal angenommen, das ist so: wo kann man sehen, wer den Takt runter regelt und wieso?
<mgolisch> naja schau halt ob dieser governor noch verwendet wird
<k1l> [Sno]: schau mal in die logs, da sollte drin stehen wenn du oder was anderes die governour oder taktung ändern iirc
<[Sno]> mgolisch: wird er laut Status in der Menüleiste und /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor:  performance
<mgolisch> kannst ja in sysfs schauen was er momentan verwendet
<Der_Held> @kil halt Hardwarediskussion ins offtopic....  hab ich mir sagen lassen :)
<[Sno]> k1l: syslog (/var/log/messages) & dmesg schweigen sich aus
<k1l> hmm, [Sno] ich hatte mal den umgekehrten fall, dass die cpu nicht hochgetaktet wurde und nur auf minimum blieb. das war auch nen fehler mit einem kernel und dem cpufreqd iirc. vlt schaust du mal bei launchpad oder im benannten thinkwiki ob die thinkpads da eigen sind
<fergal32> so da bin ich wieder
<fergal32> problem gelöst
<fergal32> https://launchpad.net/~no1wantdthisname/+archive/ppa
<[Sno]> k1l: nur um das richtig zu verstehen: es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, das noch irgendwas aus der Standardinstallation da querschießt und tendenziell ein Hardwareproblem?
<fergal32> nach intemsiven testen ist das problem auch nicht mehr aufgetaucht. jetzt bin ich zufrieden
<CidHighwind> Sagt mal, kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit in Chromium oder Chrome eine Sitzung wiederherzustellen, wie dies etwa im Firefox oder neuen Internet Explorer möglich ist?
<k1l> [Sno]: ich bin nicht mehr so firm in dem thema. wenn du aber sagst du hast den governour umgestellt dann würde ich erstmal da gucken. 
<k1l> CidHighwind: wenn du den chromium öffnest hast du bei der auswahl unten "kürzlich geschlossen" und da sollte dann 12 Tabs (oder so ) stehen und das ist die alte sitzung
<[Sno]> k1l: ok, danke - ich bin da generell nicht so firm mit, ich arbeite gewöhnlich entweder mit embedded oder großen Kisten
<[Sno]> Danke soweit
<CidHighwind> k1l, danke
<NTQ> wenn mir badblocks im nicht-schreiben-modus keine probleme bei einer festplatte aufzeigt, wie hoch ist dann die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die platte dennoch probleme hat?
<d0x> Hi, ich wuerde gerne ein paar files mit drag and drop auf unserm ubuntu vserver ueber apache http server ablegen und mit kollegen sharen. Kennt jemand ein gutes und einfaches webfrontend dafuer? ich weiss nicht recht wonach ich googeln soll
<d0x> Wir haben in der Firma ein paar praesentationen etc. die allen zugaenglich sein sollten
<alamar> warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach dropbox? :p
<dadrc> Vertrauliche Daten in Dropbox... sonst noch Ideen? o0
<mgolisch> hatten die nicht letens sowas wo man mehrere stunden auf alle accounts konnte?
<mgolisch> tolle sache das
<mgolisch> :)
<alamar> sein eigener server ist vermutlich genauso sicher
<alamar> wenn nicht weniger von daher
<d0x> alamar: ist vermutlich genauso sicher aber nicht so interessant einzudringen
<alamar> er sagte doch sowieso allen zugänglich
<d0x> ach so, sorry, allen in der firma
<alamar> und wenns danach geht dürfte man sowieso keinerlei externen service mehr nutzen
<d0x> (http auth mit ssl)
<d0x> Dann koennten die die selben User wie auch fuers wiki und trac nutzen
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-05
<Jensit> Abend :)
<NTQ> ich hab grad festgestellt: wenn man eine externe festplatte mit der option sync mountet, schafft man gerade mal 2,9 MB/s. Ohne sync macht er 30 MB/s, aber sobald der Cache voll ist, geht's urlahm.
<bekks> Das sind ja tolle Erkenntnisse :) Normal :D
<bekks> Du weißt was sync macht, ja?
<NTQ> bekks: Ja, das weiß ich. Aber ich dachte der Festplattencache würde da ein bisschen mit helfen. Also der Hardwarecache in der Platte
<Tyres> Guten Morgen ^^
<Tyres> kann ich mit hilfe eines bashskriptes ein bestimmtes Programm nach einer bestimmten Zeit killen
<Tyres> ?
<NTQ> Haha. Gerade ist es mir zum ersten mal passiert, dass RAM und Swap voll gelaufen sind. Und nach ca. 5 Minuten wurde dann vlc automatisch gekillt. Fragt mich nur nicht, warum das so viel Speicher haben wollte...
<NTQ> Tyres: das geht, wenn das programm mit den selben oder weniger starken rechten ausgeführt wurde wie das skript
<vectory> wieso bash script, einfach "sleep x; killall programm"
<Tyres> er soll aber alle prozesse des programmes killen nur den ich zuvor über ein skript gestartet habe
<chris34> Hallo
<joschi> Tyres: dann merkst du dir eben die PID des gestarteten programms und killst das nach n sekunden
<Tyres> ist doch aber immer ein andere oder ? 
<LetoThe2nd> oder startest eine subshell, die die ganzen programme ausführt, und killst dann die, dann sind die kinder auch weg.
<y0rul3_> guten morgen, woran kann es liegen wenn nach ca 5minuten kein player mehr ein video wiedergibt???
<y0rul3_> und jetzt wo ich gxine starte gehts aufeinmal wieder o.O
<y0rul3_> woran liegt das?
<joschi> Tyres: ./dein_programm & MY_PID=$! && sleep 100 && kill $MY_PID
<Tyres> joschi: ok für was steht den das MY_PID=$! 
<Tyres> also vor allem das $!
<y0rul3_> was bewirkt das?
<y0rul3_> ^^
<joschi> Tyres: `man bash`  -> "Special Parameters"
<Tyres> geht die sache so ?
<Tyres> #!/bin/bash
<Tyres> grep -E '^https?://' banner.txt | xargs xdg-open  & MY_PID=$! && sleep 100 && kill $MY_PID
<joschi> was meinst du dauert länger, hier zu fragen oder es einfach mal schnell auszuprobieren?
<Tyres> es geht nicht
<Tyres> deshalb der code damit man mir sagen könnte was falsch ist 
<LetoThe2nd> grundkurs debugging 1) du sollst googlen bevor du fragst
<LetoThe2nd> 2) du sollst testen und nachdenken bevor du fragst
<LetoThe2nd> 3) du sollst sicherstellen, dass deine einzelnen befehlen funktionieren, bevor du lange würste draus baust.
<LetoThe2nd> 4) du sollst keine langen würste bauen, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt
<Tyres> man befehl hat funktioniert
<Tyres> nur er killt ihn immer noch nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> 5) du sollst einzelne befehle benutzen, deren outputs zwischenspeichern, dir ausgeben lassen und dann weiter machen.
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: hab ich was vergessen?
<sash_> 6) Immer fröhlich bleiben.
<Tyres> ich will doch einfach nur ne Lösung
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: man kann auch grantig debuggen, schon oft genug gemacht.
<sash_> Wenns ans debuggen geht, bin ich eigentlich immer grantig
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: "ich will einfach" ist ein ganz schlechter start.
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: wir debuggen: wenns nicht kill, warum nicht? ist die PID richtig? zwischendrin ausgeben lassen? was ist die ausgabe des kills?
<Tyres> wie lass ich mir die dazwischen ausgeben ?
<LetoThe2nd> schön, dass du mir zuhörst. also: zerhacke deine wurst in ein paar einzelne befehle und würz das ganze mal mit echo ausgaben der variablen bzw. resultate.
<jokrebel> hi
<Tyres> das Problem ist wie soll ich es zerhacken wenn das eine vom anderen doch abhängig ist
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<Tyres> wie nein ?
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen speichert man ja die relevanten resultate in variablen zwischen. was glaubst du, dass MY_PID wohl ist?
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: nein im sinne von nein. es ist nicht abhängig. man kanns zerhacken.
<Tyres> kurz zum Verständnis ich Starte ein Programm->Programm bekommt PID-> wird ausgelesen mit MY_PID=$! -> schläft dann 10 sek -> wird dann gekillt
<Tyres> richtig ?
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: beispiel für verhackung: FOOBAR='asdf'; sleep 1; echo $FOOBAR
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: was du damit machst ist mir weitestgehend egal, und da du nicht dein eigentliches ziel nennst sondern mal wieder nur so ein bausteinchen, werde ich sicher nicht sagen obs richtig oder falsch ist.
<Tyres> Dann Erklär ich mein Ziel 
<LetoThe2nd> ja, und zwar _kurz_ und _prägnant_
<Tyres> 1. Links in einer Datei alle im Browser öffnen
<Tyres> 2. 60 Sekunden warten
<Tyres> 3. Browser wieder killen
<LetoThe2nd> und um sicherzustellen, dass wir vom selben reden, hätte ich gerne noch "uname -a" und "lsb_release -a" in einem pastebin gesehen.
<Tyres> http://pastebin.com/frMtStsu
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: sehr schön. komm wieder, wenn du ein ubuntu hast. bis dahin kümmern sich entweder #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder #bash-de oder sonstwer um dich.
<Tyres> lool
<LetoThe2nd> nein, das ist nicht diskussionsfähig, hatten wir schon 1000mal, und es interessiert mich einfach nicht. hier ist #ubuntu-de, das supporten wir, alle anderen machen ihren support bitte selber. danke sehr, nächstes ticket.
<y0rul3_> ich hab das nächste ticket :>
<Tyres> funktioniert doch unter ubuntu genau so wie unter mint
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ##bash-de, ##bash, whatever. da darfst du überall weitermachen, aber nicht hier. kannst gern sagen der böse LetoThe2nd verweigert mint-support.
<Tyres> ne das mein ich nicht aber helfen kann man ja trotzdem
<joschi> Tyres: wenn du mal kurz nachliest, was $! macht (die stelle wurde genannt) und dann überlegst, welcher prozess bei deinem beispiel denn als letzter gestartet wurde, wird dir klar weshalb das nicht funktioniert bzw. funktionieren kann
<LetoThe2nd> Tyres: so, jetzt zum letzten mal: kann man, aber nicht hier. vermutlich sind in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ohnehin 95% der selben leute wie hier, und da helfen sie dir vermutlich auch. aber: DORT!!!
<LetoThe2nd> damit EOD, als nächstes kommt wohl plonk.
<LetoThe2nd> y0rul3_: hätte ich schon beantwortet, wenn ichs wüsste.
<koegs> y0rul3_: schonmal den player per terminal gestartet oder in /var/log/syslog geguckt?
<y0rul3_> LetThe2nd danke =)
<y0rul3_> koegs: nope
<dadrc> Dann mal los
<skynix> moin moin
<Denny_Crane> moin
<bullgard4> Denny_Crane: Ich glaube, Du bist neu hier im Kanal. Es wird hier in diesem Kanal am meisten geschätzt, wenn Du Deine Frage einfach drauflos stellst, ohne eine Begrüßungsmitteilung voranzustellen. Du kannst in den Kanal #ubuntu-offtopic gehen und dort die Leute begrüßen. Die meisten Leute dort lesen den Kanal #ubuntu-de mit.
<Denny_Crane> ups... kk ^^
<bullgard4> Denny_Crane: Ich meinte "#ubuntu-de-offtopic".
<pog> kann man im open office zeilen (spalten) einfach tauschen, drag geht nicht.
<szal> definiere "open office"
<pog> calc
<jokrebel> pog: Tabelle oder Text?
<szal> kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass das mal ging
<pog> tabelle. moechte Spalten verschieben, resp. zwecks darstellung tauschen.
<szal> muss noch ne 2er-Version gewesen sein
<pog> im excel konnte man was ich weiss einfach dragen..
<pog> scheint mir sonst etwas umstaendlich mit auschneiden u.s.w.
<pog> muss mal googeln, es gibt vllt. ein Trick.
<jokrebel> pog: also bei mir geht das per drag.
<jokrebel> pog: per klick auf Spaltenkopf alles markieren. Dann aber _nicht_ auf den Kopf sondern in die Spalte klicken und ziehen.
<pog> ahso...
<szal> jokrebel: hat aber den unangenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass der Inhalt der Spalte oder Zeile, in die man hineinzieht, flöten geht und die ursprüngliche Spalte oder Zeile dann leer is
<pog> na,ha jokrebel, bei mir wird so der alte Inhalt ueberschrieben, d.h. muss dann auch neue spalten von Hand erstellen.
<pog> ist nicht ganz befriedigend.
<szal> http://openoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=40285 <- seit 4 Jahren nicht implementiert
<pog> meine Freundin hat gesagt, sie wolle Office kaufen... manchmal verstehe ich die Leute.
<jokrebel> pog: szal: …was für mich selbstverständlich ist, dass man da natürlich erst die ander "zwischengeparkt" haben muss …
<pog> obwohl Office natuerlich auch nicht fehlerfrei...
<pog> ich finde es waere logisch eine Funktion zu haben,um die Zeilen einfach zu verschieben, aber o.k.
 * szal kommt bei solchen Sachen echt ans Grübeln, mal wieder Softmaker Office zu testen
<jokrebel> pog: szal: …was zB. auch geht mit "alles Markieren" "kopieren" - dann die andere Drag&droppen und anschließen ind das leer gewordene einfügen.
<pog> wenn ich was in einem Spreedsheet entwickle kommt es noch oft vor, dass ich was verschieben will.
<szal> auf meiner alten Kiste lief das leider net mit angemessener Performance
<pog> jo, so geht es schon, nur braucht halt mehrere Operationen, und besonders, wenn man mehrere Zeilen verschieben will.
<pog> muss man immer wissen was reinkommt.
<Guest33873> hallo leute! ich brauch mal euren rat: ich hab auf meinem netbook ein lubuntu mit 64 bit am laufen. seit der neuinstallation läuft der flashplayer im chromium (auch firefox etc logischerweise) imer ca 3 sekunden und bleibt dann hängen. scrollt man das bild runter, geht er wieder. der ton läuft durchgängig.... ideen? (ging alles vorher...)
<k1l> war das vorher auch nen 64bit? weil unter 64bit ist flash noch anstrengender als unter 32bit
<pog> mit alt kommt oben das Haendchen, drag geht aber bei mir trotzdem nicht.
<jokrebel> pog: Wenn Dir das immer noch zu umständlich ist und Du noch nicht mal vorher zu wissen scheinst, wie es hinterher angeordnet sein soll (wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden hab) solltest Du Dich vielleicht (nicht zuletzt weil das kein Ubuntuproblem ist) an #Openoffice.org wenden.
<pog> ja, werde mich allenfalls an ander Gruppe wenden, thanks.
<psychophoniac> ääähm
<psychophoniac> wie meinen?
<_moep_> schon mal wer von euch sloccount genutzt? ich hab da 3 entwickler u weiß nich wie ich die setze
<psychophoniac> also der rechner hatte schon immer 64 bit, ja und davor war ein linux mint drauf mit 64 bit... ich will halt nur wissen obs wegen irgendeinem update is oder wegen irgendwas, das ich zerschossen hab... also vllt gibts ja leute die dasselbe problem haben,dann würde ich mich nach alternativen umschauen
<bullgard4> pog: Der Kanal #openoffice.org hat in letzter Zeit äußerst wenig Aktivität.
<psychophoniac> was halt so strange is, es geht ja! und auch ruckelfrei usw, nur halt für 3 sek. und bleibt dann hängen... wenn man die ganze zeit mit dem scrollrat rauf und ruter geht, dann läufts auch durchgängig, aber das is ja wohl keine option :D
<psychophoniac> wenn das fenster focus bekommt, gehts auch wieder ein paar sek , oder was mir gerade auffiel, wenn zb dieser indicator für zb. pidgin drüber liegt, läuft es auch durch.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash#64-Bit-Flash-Player-Preview <- hat bei mir etwas geholfen, aber manchmal ist es halt einfach buggy
 * szal hat noch nix gefunden, bei dem sich der Square verschluckt
<krobie> moin zusammen ..
<krobie> Mag mir mal jemand erklären wie ich meine externe Mounte.. >_<
<psychophoniac> ja es ist einfach nur so strange dass es zwar geht, aber der scheint zu denken, das fenster hätte den focus verloren...
<krobie> (help menu
<k1l> ,mount? krobie 
<koegs> krobie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<shetlandpony> krobie, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> ich bin schneller als das pony!
<krobie> >_<
<krobie> Danke... ^^
<k1l> koegs: 1 pony: 0
<Denny_Crane> lol ^^
<k1l> aber eigentlich sollte für den normalanwender folgendes am einfachsten sein: anstecken und warten bis sie autogemountet wird....
<krobie> k1l, genau das passiert ja nicht... >_<
<k1l> ,wf? krobie 
<shetlandpony> krobie: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> krobie: dann paste mal "dmesg" in einen nopaste service
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet eine ntfs-platte die nicht unmountet wurde. fertig.
<krobie> Ok, ok ... er erwähne ... ich bin erst gestern auf Ubuntu umgestiegen (11.04) von Windows... -.-' // d.h. ich rall gerade kein wort xD
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: installier mal das programm "pastebinit", das wirst du noch öfter brauchen.
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: und dann gibts du in einem terminal "dmesg | pastebinit" ein, den resultierenden link nennst du uns.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( mach ein rotes kreuz in den kalender! leto macht first level! )
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638307/
<koegs> es wurde eis in der hölle entdeckt?
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: da ist irgendwas schon hardwaremässig nicht grün. 2,5"-platte?
<krobie> Nöp, hab nur 3.5" ^^
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd | pastebinit"
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: höchst subterran.
<y0rul3_> h
<krobie> Du versuchst ein leeres Dokument ab zu senden, beende.
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: "ls -al /dev/sd* | pastebinit"
<Denny_Crane> es gibt doch so ein open source project wo man über ein script postfix mit dovecot spamassasin und ldap und co installieren kann... wie hieß das noch gleich? ^^
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638310/
<koegs> fn
<koegs> höh?
<koegs> ich sollte hier weniger offtopic produzieren
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: zieh die platte nochmal ab, steck sie (bevorzugt an einem anderen port) an und mach noch mal die beiden befehle.
<k1l> Denny_Crane: nimm einfach apt-get.
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638311/
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638312/
<Denny_Crane> ah gefunden... für die die es interessiert... http://www.iredmail.org/
<koegs> sudo apt-get install postfix dovecot spamassassin slapd
<koegs> dafür braucht man kein script
<LetoThe2nd> also für mich sehen die beiden dmesg-pastes völlig gleich aus... 
<koegs> das installiert man dann und freut sich über eine weitere Spamschleuder
<LetoThe2nd> kann und darf eigentlich nicht sein.
<krobie> *hmpf*
<krobie> Hab gerade mal nen USB stick angesteckt...... nüx..
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: aber der/die usb-ports haben sicher schon mal funktioniert?
<krobie> Ja... gestern noch unter Windows.. ^^ (und heute würden die auch noch funzen)
<Denny_Crane> koegs: ich wollte mir eher anschauen wie das script arbeitet 
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: hm. "lsusb | pastebinit"
<krobie> Ok... der Stick wurde JETZT gerade erkannt... oO
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638313/
<krobie> und da ist meine Externe... >_<
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: sind die beiden jetzt im nautilus aufgetaucht, oder wie?
<krobie> jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wieso die beiden auf einmal auftauchten.... xD
<krobie> was ist Nautilus? XD
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: ähm... der dateimanager von gnome? (wenn du jetzt fragst, was gnome ist, gibts RTFM! :P)
<krobie> Ok, gnome weiss ich ... xD 
<krobie> Ich denke mal das ich auch gerade versteh was du meinst.. daher sag ich mal "ja" >_<
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: und überprüf auch mal deine tastatur. die produzier so komische schmierzeichen... so  "xD", "XD", ">_<". die ist wahrscheinlich kaputt.
<krobie> Nein, das ist ne angewohntheit.. 
<krobie> -t
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: also jetzt im moment siehst du stick und platte und beide funktionieren?
<krobie> Genau, kann auch beide zugreiffen, was mir allerdings nen rätsel ist..
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: merke dass solche angewohnheiten auf leute über dreissig eher debil wirken.
<krobie> *notiere* angewohnheiten abgewöhnen..
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: ok. merkwürdig, in der tat. magst du mal kurz "uname -a | pastebinit", "lsb_release -a | pastebinit" und "sudo lshw | pastebinit" machen? lshw musst du wahrscheinlich erst installierne.
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638317/
<krobie> No LSB modules are available.
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638318/
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638319/
<krobie> lshw war anscheinend schon installiert... oO
<LetoThe2nd> also auf den ersten blick seh ich da nichts aussergewöhnliches.
<bekks> dmesg | nopaste
<krobie> hmm..
<bekks> erm: dmesg | pastebinit
<LetoThe2nd> mein vorschlag für weiteres vorgehen wäre: 1) nach einem reboot nochmal testen. 2) wenn sie wieder nicht auftauchen, wieder mit lsusb testen ob sie dann da sind. 3) nach bugs im zusammenhang mit dem chipsatz googlen.
<LetoThe2nd> krobie: jo genau, und bitte nochmal ein aktuelles "dmesg | pastebinit" bitte.
<bekks> moin LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: selber moin
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638324/
<bekks> krobie: Kann es sein, dass Du gerade den Port gewechselt hattest, an dem Du mindestens eines der beiden Geräte angeschlossen hast?
<krobie> Ich hatte die Externe an (ich nenns mal) "USB1" und "USB2" war frei, dann hab ich die Externe an "USB2" angeklemmt und den Stick in "USB1" gesteckt... <-- Meinste das?
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: nimmst du mal kurz? ist mittach und gute idee hab ich auch grade keine.
<bekks> krobie: Ich meine "getauscht". Du hattest die vorher andersherum angeschlossen, oder?
<krobie> Ja, eben hatte ich  die platte an dem anderen usb port.. 
<psychophoniac> hattest du die eventuell mal per hand in die fstab eingetragen? ich hatte da mal was ähnliches, falsche ienträge in der fstab gemacht und nur murx kam bei rum... vllt mal nachschauen
<bekks> Gut, dann ist dein PRoblem gelöst.
<krobie> an der fstab hab ich noch garnichts gemacht (meines wissens)
<bekks> krobie: Einer der beiden USB Ports ist ein USB 1.1 Port und an dem funktioniert die Festplatte nicht.
<krobie> wtf, kann ich mir eigtl. nicht vorstellen ... (MB -> nForce 680i SLI)
<krobie> btw, unter windows lief die platte immer an dem Port..
<bekks> Deine Tastatur ist schon wieder kaputt.
<krobie> Beschreibung des Boards -> USB-Controller USB 2.0 (Anschlüsse 6)
<bekks> Dann erklär mal die Zeile: [70060.004768] usb 2-5: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<bekks> Entweder dreht der USB controller am Teller, oder es ist ein Bug, oder es ist einfach USB 1.1.
<krobie> http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/preise/proid_8034586/EVGA-NForce-680i-SLI
<shetlandpony> krobie's url: http://tinyurl.com/6d6a9ne | EVGA NForce 680i SLI - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
<krobie> Genau, da war ich auch gerade, da steht halt das es 2.0 ist.. (kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es nen 1.1 port ist)..
<bekks> In der Zeile sehe ich NICHTS davon, "dass es 2.0 ist".
<krobie> ich hab die platte vor ca. 3 minuten auf den port gesteckt wo sie immer lief... nu kommt nix... -.-'
<bekks> Wie kommst Du auf die Idee? Da steht, dass es nicht mit top speed funktioniert, und man bitte einen high speed hub nehmen möge.
<krobie> hab gerade nochmal auf den port umgestekct wo sie gerade erschien ... nun abwarten
<krobie> ich hab aber kein "High Speed HUB" hier..
<bekks> Was denkst Du, ist ein High Speed Hub?
<krobie> nen USB HUb mit Stromversorgung? 
<bekks> Falsch.
<krobie> ok, dann weiss ichs nicht
<deem> ich wütrde mal behaupten, dass das ein bug ist oder alienware da irgendwas ominöses verbaut, denn laut beschreibung diverser seiten hat das board wirklich _nur_ usb 2.0
<deem> oder aber die platte kann nur usb 1
<bekks> deem: Nee, die kann nur usb2.
<k1l> oftmals sind die kabel sehr schlecht, die die usbports nach vorne oder oben im gehäuse führen
<krobie> Ich nutze aber nur die Ports direkt am Board (hinten) ..
<deem> bekks: dann sollte eine usb2 platte ja an dem mainboard tun
<bekks> Tut sie doch - aber nicht an allen Ports. :)
<krobie> momentan tut sie garnichts..
<krobie> auch nicht an dem port an dem sie gerade funzte
<bekks> Dann schau in dmesg nach, was da los ist.
<malto444e> Hallo, ich möchte mir ein Software Raid5 aufsetzen. Dazu habe ich in letzter Zeit ein paar Mal gelesen, dass man dabei das Dateisystem XFS den ext Dateisystemen vorziehn soll. Warum?
<krobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638331/
<deem> ,funzen? krobie 
<shetlandpony> krobie: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<deem> shetlandpony: \o/
<krobie> shetlandpony, ich versteh leider überhaupt nicht was du mir sagen willst..... :/
<bekks> malto444e: Wie haben a) keine Ahnung, wo Du das gelesen hast, b) wissen wir deshalb nicht, warum diese Aussage dort steht, c) hat das ursächlich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. Daher können wir das gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterbesprechen.
<bekks> ,bot? krobie 
<shetlandpony> krobie: ich bin ein bot ;p
<krobie> hmm :/
<krobie> lsusb
<krobie> hmm, also nu funzt die platte auch an dem port, an dem sie die ganze zeit nicht ging..
<krobie> nachdem ich lsusb in die console eingebe, wird die erkannt..
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet da dezent einen bug im chipsatz/usb-modul
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. mal launchpad durchsuchen.
<bekks> krobie: "funktionierten" statt "funzen".
<bekks> -t
<malto444e> bekks: ok verstehe, habs im andern channel gestellt
<Denny_Crane> ist es möglich wenn man mysql per script installiert das passwort so mitzugeben? also ohne das man den dpkg screen sieht?
<joschi> Denny_Crane: ja, z. b. mit dem noninteractive debconf frontend
<joschi> Denny_Crane: siehe auch debconf-get-selections und debconf-set-selections
<Denny_Crane> genau, da kommt ja dann nicht der screen aber _wie_ gebe ich dann mysql das passwort mit bzw bei anderen programmen irgendwelche paramter?
<joschi> Denny_Crane: siehe auch debconf-get-selections und debconf-set-selections
<malto444e> Ich hab gerade viele Dateien kopiert ca. 2 Stunden. Dabei kam der Bildschirmschoner und ist mir kurz vor Ende eingefrohren. Komm ich jetzt irgendwie wieder ins System ohne Neustart?
<bekks> malto444e: Nicht ohne ssh.
<MeMyself> Hallo Mein Usb-Stick ist komplett eingegangen gibt es eine möglichkeit noch irgendwie an die Daten ranzukommen? er wird in lsusb angezeigt Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c76:0005 JMTek, LLC. Transcend Flash disk
<bekks> ,mounten? MeMyself 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber mounten, ich assoziiere aber CD-Images, Dienste, FUSE und mountntfs damit
<koegs> was sagt dmesg und "sudo fdisk -l" nach dem einstecken?
<dAnjou> MeMyself: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Sonstige-Anwendungen
<MeMyself> fdisk -l zeigt nur die eigene festplatte an ansonsten http://paste.ubuntu.com/638406/
<dAnjou> MeMyself: als letzter ausweg, probier erstmal das von koegs
<dAnjou> ääähhhm [ 1828.777264] usb 2-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<koegs> ich hab nix von "gre usb" gesagt...
<MeMyself> ok
<bekks> Stick abziehen und an einen anderen Port anstecken.
<dAnjou> MeMyself: am besten abstecken -> dmesg | tailf -> anstecken -> nopasten
<dAnjou> huch, das geht so gar nich, sorry
<MeMyself> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638409/
<bekks> Der wird doch erkannt.
<MeMyself> aber ich kann niy damit machen testdisk gparted wird nicht angezeigt genausowenig unter windoofs
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l nach nopaste.
<bekks> ,windows? MeMyself 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber windows, ich verbinde aber 56 Dinge mit windows. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche windows' zum suchen nach Informationen
<bekks> ,windoof? MeMyself 
<shetlandpony> MeMyself, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<MeMyself> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638414/
<bekks> Kann es sein, dass der Stick einfach kaputt ist?
<MeMyself> ja er ist einfach eingegangen und ich frage mich ob ich irgendwie noch irgendwetwas machen kann weil da sehr wichtige daten draufwahren und es sehr viel arbeit war... 
<LetoThe2nd> dd_rescue, ansonsten wahlweise kroll ontrack oder mülltonne.
<koegs> dann lernt man es leider auf die harte tour: wenn es kein backup gibt, waren die daten nicht wichtig genug
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn die daten nur da drauf waren, waren sie nicht wichtig. ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten.
<MeMyself> kroll ontrack hab ich schon ausprobiert hat leider nicht gefunzt
<bekks> LOL
<LetoThe2nd> MeMyself: nix ausprobieren und "funzen" stick einpacken, gut gedeckte kreditkarte beilegen, zu kroll schicken.
<bekks> Du hast das Ding zu denen geschickt, und die haben gesagt "funzt nicht"? Du erzählst Unsinn, ernsthaft.
<MeMyself> nein das ich doch ein programm oder?
<LetoThe2nd> MeMyself: so. jetzt googlest du mal brav nach "kroll ontrack".
<MeMyself> das hab ich probiert unter anderem http://www.ontrack.de/easyrecovery-datarecovery/
<LetoThe2nd> oO( ist das jetzt ein troll oder einfach nur ein völliger HONK? )
<bekks> MeMyself: Firma anrufen, Päckchen mit USB Stcik und Kredikarte hinschicken.
<MeMyself> okay
<MeMyself> danke für die hilfe
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: letzteres.
<MeMyself> ich habs halt mit wasy recovery professional angeschaut
<MeMyself> aber er wird nicht angezeigt
<bekks> Das ist uns egal... 
<bekks> Das ist kein Ubuntu Problem :)
<MeMyself> naja danke nochmal
<NTQ> Ich liebe das mit dem "windoof" xD
<dAnjou> NTQ: gz, und jetz ab in den #kindergarten
<NTQ> dAnjou: Ich meinte wenn jemand das schreibt und direkt shetlandpony drauf angesetzt wird. Woher weißt du das mit dem Kindergarten?
<dAnjou> komm mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Check> tag zusammen, nach dem update auf ubuntu 10.10 spinnt mein GSM modem hier mal der syslog in der hoffnung einen tipp zu bekommen wie ich das wieder in den griff bekommen kann.
<dAnjou> interpunktion wär auch ganz nett
<Check> sorry , :)
<dAnjou> auf das log warten wir auch alle noch gespannt
<Check> http://pastebin.com/U8uG8JV9
<Check> upps
<Check> also am pin liegt es nicht. aber bei jedem einschalten fragt er danach, seit dem update.
<Check> keiner eine idee? oder fehlen evt. infos?
<bekks> Check: Wieso gehst Du nicht auf 11.04?
<Check> denkst du das würde es lösen? und wie so sollte es unter 10.10 nicht gehen, und ab 11.04 wieder arbeiten? ging doch unter 10.04 auch.
<dAnjou> Check: weil sachen auch mal kaputtgepatcht werden, aber das is nur spekulation
<Check> schade das es immer die sachen sind die in meinen geräten hängen ;) .aber ok werde es versuchen und melde mich dann das alle was davon haben.
<bekks> NEver chaneg a running System... 10.04 ist länger supported als 10.10
<Skullcrasher> moin
<Skullcrasher> kenn jemand nen gute sql,sqlite browser?
<dAnjou> je nachdem, was für ansprüche du hast
<Skullcrasher> ich find sqliteman ganz gut
<dAnjou> für sqlite kenn ich überhaupt nur sqliteman
<dAnjou> tja
<dAnjou> dann gibts noch n fx-addon
<Skullcrasher> nur kann man bei sqlite beim insert into immer nur 1 zeile einfügen
<dAnjou> aber das is immer doof
<Skullcrasher> mysql wär ganz nett 
<Skullcrasher> crazyfrog hab ich mal gegoogelt aber für 10.10 gibts das wohl nicht
<k1l> Skullcrasher: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge
<dAnjou> Skullcrasher: probier da doch mal http://www.mysql.de/products/workbench/
<Skullcrasher> k1l: ja hab ich schon gesehen, ich hätt gern einen der mehrere db unterstützt nicht nur mysql
<dAnjou> is auch bei k1ls liste dabei
<Skullcrasher> hmm schaut gut aus
<Skullcrasher> wichtig is sql editor, is halt zum lernen für prüfungen in datenbanken
<nahab> gruß Gott, habe ubuntu ionstalliert und habe eine interne netzwerkkarte... bei der ersten installation von ubuntu ging das internet total schnell,  leider mußte ich neu installieren weil ich was verbockt habe ...wollte die windows partition löschen hab aber das ubuntu gelöscht, also festplatte nochmal ganz  formatiert, dann xp auf die 1. partition und ubuntu auf die 2. so wie vorher auch, nun aber ist das internet total langsam , wo
<nahab> ran kann sowas liegen?
<bekks> Definiere "total langsam".
<nahab> Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]	7.283 kbit/s	(910 kByte/s)
<nahab> Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]	593 kbit/s	(74 kByte/s)
<bekks> Und was erwartest Du?
<nahab> bei ner 16000 leitung
<bekks> SPrich mal mit deinem Provider.
<nahab> der sagt das leg an denen nicht- wie erwartet
<nahab> über xp gehts ja auch schneller
<nahab>  und wie gesagt ging es vorher ja auch schneller
<nahab> also auch bei ubuntu schneller
<bekks> Wieviel schneller?
<nahab> naja etwa über 11000 download geschwindigkeit und upload über 1000
<jwi> und du hast wieder die selbe version von ubuntu installiert?
<bekks> jwi: Die Version ist ziemlich egal.
<nahab> jwi, ja, von der selben cd ubuntu 10.10
<bekks> nahab: Warum installierst Du nicht die aktuelle Ubuntu Version?
<nahab> bekks weil  diese Version nicht "automatische Progamme" merken kann und ich es vorher mit etwa 10 cd die ich gebrannt habe versucht habe, jedesmal beim installieren des Grub abgeschmiert
<bekks> Dann würde ich mir große Sorgen über die Integrität des gebrannten .iso machen.
<nahab> bekks, wenn die Version egal ist, warum dann die Frage?
<nahab> bekks, ich habe sie von verschieden seiten runtergeladen
<nahab>  also auch alternatin cd oder live usw
<nahab> alternativ
<LetoThe2nd> gibts nen hübsche möglichkeit, in einem bashscript den _eigenen_ output umzulenken?
<nahab> also keiner mehr ne ahnung?!
<sash_> Du meinst... Eigenen Input?
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: genau, den eigenen output. so dass ab dieser zeile er ganze stdout z.b. in eine datei läuft.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: mit nem wrapper aussenrum gehts immer, aber wär halt schöner das direkt intern on the fly zu erledigen.
<sash_> Ich kann mir da grad nichts drunter vorstellen.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: also verständnisproblem?
<sash_> Irgendwie schon. Ich kann mir nichtmal unter "Eigener Output" was vorstellen. 
<alamar> LetoThe2nd: geht
<alamar> du kannst filedescriptor schließen und öffnen
<alamar> stdout ist fd 1
<LetoThe2nd> also, wenn ich echo "foobar" mache, dann landet foobar auf stdout, richtig?
<sash_> Ja
<LetoThe2nd> alamar: link?
<alamar> 1>&- schließt stdout
<alamar> man bash
<LetoThe2nd> nkay....
<alamar> exec 1<>filenamedenduwillst
<alamar> echo fooo
<alamar> LetoThe2nd: sorry ich hab keinen link 
<LetoThe2nd> alamar: mom kurz...
<LetoThe2nd> alamar: tut noch nicht ganz, ist aber auf jeden fall die richtige richtung, thx.
<alamar> np
<Olytibar> Hey, ich habe gerade versucht, Gnome 3 in 11.04 64bit zu installieren, wenn ich mich nun einloggen möchte kommt der Fehler »failed to load session 'gnome'«. Rechner ist ein Laptop mit Intel GMA 4500MHD on-board Grafik.
<deem> Olytibar: welches paket hast du denn installiert?
<deem> und woher, vorallem?
<dAnjou> wie isn die policy hier? wird gnome3 supportet?
<dAnjou> das verändert doch grundlegende dinge
<Olytibar> stimmt, ich habe es aus dem gnome3-team-ppa.
<deem> dAnjou: imo ist die gnome shell in den repos
<deem> Olytibar: damit hast du dann keinen support. bitte wende dich an die jungs vom ppa
<Olytibar> ok
<vectory> mal probieren vom terminal zu starten, um zu sehen was es für fehler gibt
<k1l> erst ab 11.10 wird gnome3 von ubuntu unterstützt. dann kann man es auch als paket aus den repos installieren. vorher gibts das nur über ppas die aber auch einiges zerschiessen können.
<greengecko> hallo
<greengecko> ich habe ein problem, hab grad meine ssd eingebaut und ubu 10.10 installiert. erster boot lief glatt. dann im /etc/fstab discard + noatime hinzugefügt und nun krieg ich beim booten nen fehler beim mounten
<greengecko> bin grad per livecd on. soll ich einfach mal per bei pastebin den aktuellen inhalt der fstab posten?
<greengecko> hier : http://pastebin.com/F3FwzESK
<dAnjou> greengecko: horst!
<dAnjou> "dicard"
<dAnjou> ernsthaft?
<greengecko> oh
<AI_> lol
<greengecko> lol :D
<dAnjou> neyneyney ^^
<LetoThe2nd> just one of them days.
<greengecko> hm.. wie krieg ich die nun editiert? per gui will schreibschutz net und gksudo gedit /etc/fstab öffnet irgendwie ne andre fstab
<bekks> Es gibt nur eine fstab.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: hrhrhr
<bekks> Und wenn Du die auf der livecd öffnest - nunja.
<greengecko> ja wie komm ich da nun hin zu der richtigen fstab?
<bekks> greengecko: Du solltest schon die von deiner gemounteten / partition öffnen.
<greengecko> ja will ich ja auch..
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: gksu gedit war ja schon ok, nur am pfad musst du wohl feilen.
<bekks> Wohin ist die / partition denn gemounted?
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: und da du deine platte wohl kaum auf /etc gemountet hast... denk mal nach.
<greengecko> achso
<greengecko> vlt. /media/dev/sda ?
<bekks> Nein?
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: also uns brauchst du nicht fragen...
<greengecko> hm ne da isse net
<bekks> Wie wäre es mit nachschauen?
<greengecko> ja ich such grad
<bekks> "mount" eintippen.
<greengecko> ok
<greengecko>  /dev/sda1 müssts sein
<greengecko> gibt ja nur eine mti ext4 :)
<greengecko> also nun gksudo gedit /dev/sda1/etc/fstab ?
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: _wohin_ _ist_ _das_ _ding_ _gemountet_?!?
<bekks> greengecko: NEIN.
<bekks> mount eintippen, gucken.
<greengecko> bevor ich wieder ne falsche antwort liefer : http://pastebin.com/isBPcZ3H
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: na, dann lies mal.
<bekks> Wohin ist /dev/sda1 gemounted?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( wie kommt man mit sowenig geistiger eigenleitung überhaupt auf die idee an der fstab rumzufummeln?!? )
<greengecko>  /dev/sda1 on /media/99ab5eb9-dacf-40e3-95e8-bdd1ca73dc33 da
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: also, das sagt dir was?
<greengecko> ja es gibt eben auch noch linuxanfänger, sorry :)
<greengecko> dass dort die /etc/fstab liegt
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: wie wärs denn z.b. mit gksu gedit und dann dem öffnen-dialog?
<greengecko> also gksudo gedit  /media/99ab5eb9-dacf-40e3-95e8-bdd1ca73dc33/etc/fstab oder wie meinst du? (was soll öffnendialog sein? soll ich einfach mitm fenstermanage die partition öffnen? sorry, aber verstehs grad nicht so ganz)
<bekks> greengecko: Was willst Du da eigentlich dran ändern?
<bekks> Datei -> Öffnen 
<greengecko> na das s bei dicard rein, damit ich wieder mounten kann
<bekks> DAS ist ein Öffnen-Dialog in gedit.
<greengecko> achso
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: siehe bekks.
<bekks> Discard? Wieso das? Wieso soll discard bitte verhindern, dass Du mounten kannst?
<greengecko> weil da dicard steht
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: und junge, das hat nun echt nix mehr linuxanfänger zu tun...
<greengecko> das warn vertipper
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: er hatn vertipper in den mountoptionen seines /
<dr_evil> greengecko: lies doch mal bei google nach, und *verstehe*
<bekks> eieieieieiei
<bekks> greengecko: hast du eine SSD?
<greengecko> ja
<greengecko> grad eingebaut und neuinstalliert. und dann eben fstab bearbeitet, neugestartet und moutnfehler, weil vertipper
<greengecko> mountfehler*
<greengecko> so, nun stimmts
<greengecko> danke für die hilfe :)
<greengecko> ich geh dann mal rebooten und sag bescheid obs läuft
<greengecko> bg
<greengecko> so, danke, hat geklappt
<greengecko> eine sache nur. ich krieg jetzt beim start ne dämliche grubauswahl (obwohl nur ubu installiert ist und bisher nur ein kernel vorhanden ist). wie krieg ich die weg?
<bekks> Durch Editieren der config von grub.
<LetoThe2nd> kann man in einem bash-string der mit ' begrenzt wird ein ' innerhalb escapen?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ja, wie?
<greengecko> und wie muss ich die editieren? und wo liegt die? bitte noch ein wenig geduld mit mir haben :)
<bekks> ,grub2? greengecko 
<shetlandpony> greengecko: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> ,grub? greengecko 
<shetlandpony> greengecko, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> wenn ich ein paket mit 'sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install paketname' neu installiere, wird dann tatsächlich auch die konfiguration gelöscht oder geht --purge nicht mit --reinstall? ubuntu 11.04
<ppq> oder gibt es einen besseren weg, die konfiguration zurückzusetzen?
<greengecko> http://pastebin.com/XbXF2v1B hab ich das richtig verstanden, hier einfach grub_default=saved und dann grub_savedefault=false setzen?
<Sealive-win98> Guten Abend?Mein rechner läuft nicht mehr Hoch Error no sutch partition Grub rescue> was ist zu tun ?
<vectory> was ist passiert?
<vectory> aus heiterem himmel?
<Sealive-win98> meine frau hat den rechnr eingeschaltet und da war kein windows  der rest keinen schimmer
<vectory> hm?
<Sealive-win98> das system wartet anscheinend auf eien eingabe 
<vectory> kam der fehler sofort, oder nach azswahl von windows?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problemebehebung
<Sealive-win98> danke ich lese das mal durch
<greengecko> hm.. will mir keiner helfen? :/
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: man bash | grep "A single quot" -A1
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Also: Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: doof, das... :-(
<Hodes> hey community, ich hab mal eine bitte. unzwar hab ich mir diesen drucker hier gekauft http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2185405_-kx-mb2000-panasonic.html. jetzt hab ich gerade gesehen das er max. 600x600 dpi drucken kann. reicht das, oder sollte ich lieber nochmal umtauschen gehen?
<shetlandpony> Hodes's url: http://tinyurl.com/6c7tf39 | 301 Moved Permanently
<Fuchs> Hodes: hallo, fuer solche Fragen hilft Dir die community in #ubuntu-de-offtopic sicher :) 
<Hodes> das war nu ironisch gemeint, wa?
<Fuchs> nein, war es nicht. Solche Fragen sind da halt besser aufgehoben 
<Hodes> ach hoppla, hab nich gesehen das es nich offtopic ist
<Fuchs> kann passieren
<greengecko> afk essen, wenn jemand mir die lösung für mein problem sagen kann, bitte im query oder mit hl schreiben :) wäre nett, danke
<NTQ> kann man irgendwie den festplattencache auf eine bestimmte maximale größe festlegen?
<Wedelwolf> mal hier. Kann man die festplattengroesse eines virtualisierten laufwerks nicht vergroessern
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: a) mal hier klingt verdächtig nach ich-mags-nicht-glauben-crossposting b) nein, die bei der erstellung angegebene grösse ist endgültig.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: ab da gilt das selbe wie bei nem echten computer. neue grössere festplatte erzeugen, system umziehen.
<Wedelwolf> LetoThe2nd danke. und Ja es ist ein crossposting. aber ich bekam nichtmal die antwort dass es nicht vergroesserbar ist
<Kebap> hallo Leute, ich versuche gerade meinen Rechner zu booten, aber erhalte nur "GRUB loading." (bleibt ca 1min), dann: "error: no such disk." und "grub rescue>". Kann ich jetzt gar nicht mehr booten und muss Ubuntu neu installieren?
<greengecko> wd
<Kebap> wie bitte?
<Sealive-win98> Nutzt das System eine separate boot-Partition IST das die SDA mit dem Stern bei mir ist das die WinXP partition  
<Sealive-win98> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD ich kämpf mich hier vorwärts
<greengecko> war nicht an dich Kebap, war nur grad weg :) warte auch noch auf antwort bei meinem problem
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: also ich für meinen teil schlage dir einfach mal ausprobieren vor. da du vorhin nicht gerade mit eigeninitiative geglänzt hast, wär das doch mal eine gute gelegenheit um selbstständig neues zu lernen.
<Kebap> Ich versteh gar nicht, wo das Problem bei mir liegt. Hab heute morgen den PC normal heruntergefahren, jetzt will ich ihn wieder booten, aber es geht nicht. Kann es sein, dass mein Dual WinXp da irgendwas zerschossen hat, und wenn ja, wie kann ich das wieder zurückstellen (und ggf herausfinden, was genau da los war)?
<greengecko> ich hab doch gelesen und gefragt, ob das wie ich es denke richtig ist (siehe oben). und wenn ich jetzt wieder rumprobe, dann hab ich am ende wieder kein bootbares system. das bringt doch auch nix :/
<LetoThe2nd> greengecko: na und, dann änderst du es halt wieder zurück. wie das geht weisst du ja jetzt. ich für meinen teil mag mich jetzt nicht durch die doku wühlen, nur weil du zu faul dazu bist. also weiter lesen, und dann einfach ausprobieren. das machen alle anderen auch so.
<greengecko> ich kapiers ja nichtmal richtig, da steht netmal drin, was grub_savedefault=false macht.. da steht nur drin, was bei true passiert
<Sealive-win98> ist es möglich grub nicht auf die erste partition sda1=winXP sondern auf die sda5 dort wo linux ist zu installieren
<Moritz24M> ppq, das WLAN-Problem war eine meiner sternstunden der pc-bedienung... Im BIOS auf disabled....
<Sealive-win98> wenn ich das richtig interpretiere kann ich da garnichts angeben nur sda
<barotchef> Hallo, ich versuche gerade ubuntu auf einem Thinkpad edge zu installieren
<barotchef> aber die Festplattenerkennung killt das netzwerk. WTF?
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, was möchtest du genau erreichen? Grub benötigt zwei Komponenten: den bootloader und den Rest (kernels, konfigs, etc.) auf einer Partition, auf den der bootloader verweist
<ppq> Moritz24M: lol.
<Sealive-win98> rumpe1: das sysem lief nicht mehr hoch
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, und an welcher stelle hing es? fehlermeldung?
<Sealive-win98> win xp ist wieder da nur linux ist nun weg 
<Kebap23> mein pc ist gerade abgestürzt. konnt also nichts lesen, falls mir jemand geantwortet hat. falls nicht, mein obiges problem besteht weiterhin 
<Sealive-win98> rumpe1: direkt am start grub-rescue>
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, dann nimm ein live-medium (usb,cd) und reparier das gemäß eines recovery-tutorials
<Sealive-win98> hab ich 
<basti> abend. kurze frage: ich möchte eine datei auf mehrere andere rechner via scp kopiert wird, wobei user/passwort auf allen rechnern gleich sind. kann man dies via script machen, ohne jedesmal das passwort eingeben zu müssen?
<Sealive-win98> hd0,1 out of disk
<dAnjou> basti: ja
<alamar> basti: mit key authentication zb.
<dAnjou> moment
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, "sda" steht nebenbei für einen Datenträger und nicht für eine Partition... z.B. für den Bootloader. Wenn du per BIOS von sda bootest, dann sollte z.B. der Bootloader da hin.
<Kebap23> klingt so als hätte Sealive-win98 ein ähnliches problem wie ich
<basti> dafür müsste ich aber den key von allen anderen rechnern haben und außerdem ist / nicht beschreibbar
<Sealive-win98> win xp startete nun genau 1 mal 
<alamar> basti: wieso willst du / beschreiben?
<dAnjou> basti: http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/2405-ClusterSSH-....html
<basti> alamar, um die keys in das system zu bekommen
<Sealive-win98> kann man grub auch entfernen so das wixp alleien hochläuft ?
<alamar> basti: die liegen im home des users und nicht auf /
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, wenn man nur noch xp möchte, könnte man z.B. den windows-bootloader verwenden/installieren
<basti> dAnjou, das programm wird nicht auf den rechnern drauf sein und home ist auf /. aber mir fällt gerade auf, dass da gar nicht ubuntu installiert ist, sondern ein debian derivat, weswegen ich wohl eher in offtopic fragen sollte
<alamar> basti: du willst dir eventuell mal puppet oder cfengine anschauen..
<k1l> Sealive-win98: win cd einlegen und den win bootloader wieder installieren. aber das übsteigt dann etwas den ubuntu support :)
<dAnjou> basti: das sollst du auch bei *dir* installieren
<Sealive-win98> rumpe1: sehr komisch ist das grub sich installiert aber dann kein linux findet
<alamar> und das homeverzeichnis des users über den du einloggen willst ist /?
<k1l> Sealive-win98: hast du nicht eben gesagt, dass du die ubuntu partitionen gelöscht hast?
<Sealive-win98> k1l:  ich hätte sie ja gerne beide
<Sealive-win98> nein nix gelöscht 
<Sealive-win98> desctop cd ist wieder oben
<basti> dAnjou, das gilt auch für "meinen" rechner. das sind 11 kino server, mit einem debian system. nun muss dort eine datei angelgt werden um auf alle säle zugreifen zu können. das wäre halt sehr einfach, wenn man das per script machen könnte. dort darf keine andere software installiert werden
<dAnjou> 11 is doch überschaubar -.-
<basti> klar. wäre trotzdem einfacher ;) dann muss ich wohl tippen
<dAnjou> aber wie alamar sagt: wieso sollte man was in / machen?
<Sealive-win98> ich hack alle befehle nochmal rein 
<basti> weil es nur / gibt (und opt), und das ist ro gemountet
<dAnjou> basti: ok, wenn das debian is, müssen wir hier aufhören
<basti> ist ja eher eine allgemeine frage, aber gut
<greengecko> ich werd mal wann anders schauen wegen dem grub.. bin jetzt mal weg, danke für die hilfe beim fstab
<Sealive-win98> so bin wiedr in chroot
<Sealive-win98> in der chroot bekomm ich da auch die info welches linux da drauf ist 
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, cat /etc/issue, lsb_release -a
<Sealive-win98> B)
<srtu> kann man nem Programm sagen das es immer auf nem bestimmten virtuellen Desktop startet, und nicht immer auf dem aktuellen?
<Sealive-win98> no such file or directory
<ppq> ,devilspie? srtu, oder mit compiz (ccsm)
<mgolisch> wenn dein wm sowas kann ja ansonsten kannst du dir ja mal sowas wie devilspie ansehen
<ppq> oh, sorry pony :(
<ppq> srtu: das geht mit devilspie (siehe ubuntuusers wiki) oder compiz (ccsm)
<srtu> ok ich guck da mal, thx
<Sealive-win98> rumpe1: "cat /etc/lsb-release "
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, auch ne möglichkeit
<Sealive-win98> update-grub findet nur die winXP 
<barotchef> so, das netzwerkprobelm habe ich behoben indem ich einfach nochmal die netzwerkkarten habe erkennen lassen
<Sealive-win98> es sollte doch mindestens 4 linuxkernel finden + swap + WinXp oder
<barotchef> jetzt will er aber den grub nicht installieren
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, swap nicht, davon lässt sich schwer booten. Mounte eben mal die linux-partition(en) und guck, ob wirklich noch kernels, configs, etc. vorhanden sind
<barotchef> "grub install /dev/sda ist fehlgeschlagen" - Es sollte aber garnicht auf /dev/sda landen (sondern auf /dev/sdc)
<barotchef> grub-install als terminal befehl gibt aus dass er nicht nach /dev/sdc chrooten kann wenn ich es manuell aufrufe
<barotchef> klar, ist ja auch ein block-device - mir ist nicht klar was das script überhaupt machen soll
<Sealive-win98> kann ich aus der chrootHeraus  auch sudo restart -h now machen ?
<Sealive-win98> rumpe1:  die ist gemountet 
<mgolisch> jo ddas sollte gehen
<Sealive-win98> wie check ich "/mnt" auf kernels ?
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, /mnt/boot angucken
<Sealive-win98> als "/mnt/boot hab ich die WinXp gemountet da soll ja die Boot hin 
<Sealive-win98> Grub soll da hin  
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, o.O  ... du willst /boot auf eine fat/ntfs-partiton packen? 
<Sealive-win98> jo 
<LupusE> hi
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, möchte bezweifeln, daß das so ohne weiteres geht
<Sealive-win98> das heist das war der fehler 
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, sehr sehr wahrscheinlich
<Sealive-win98> ws gibt bei mir keine boot partition 
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, nimm fat/ntfs bei linux wirklich nur für daten
<Sealive-win98> das * ist das Boot flag 
<rumpe1> Grub pfeift auf das Boot flag
<rumpe1> das ist allenfalls für windows interessant
<Sealive-win98> der win98 rechner hat eiine miese inet verbindung sorry
<Sealive-win98> ok dann zum Dritten live cd
<Sealive-win98> chroot 
<barotchef> kann mir einer sagen wie ich grub installiere, wenn das system selber schon drauf ist?
<LupusE> ,grub? barotchef 
<barotchef> oder ist lilo besser?
<Sealive-win98> die 83er partition ist das linux ?
<LupusE> barotchef: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub
<barotchef> ah, auch mal eine erklärung zu grub-install.
<k1l> Sealive-win98: warum willst du /boot denn  auf die win partition schreiben?
<Sealive-win98> ich will garnix  es soll nur wieder laufen 
<Sealive-win98> bei grubinstall kann ich doch die partition garnicht wählen 
<Sealive-win98> k1l: daswar ein fehler
<Sealive-win98> so wiedr in root 
<Sealive-win98> chroot umgebung 
<Sealive-win98> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode 
<Sealive-win98> hier steht grub-install /dev/sda 
<Sealive-win98> wo geht das dann hin ?
<k1l> in den mbr
<Sealive-win98> AH erfolg 4 entrys into grub
<Sealive-win98> DANKE es sieht gut aus mein fehler
<barotchef> ich kann grub immer noch nicht installlieren
<Sealive-win98> mist 3ter restart wieder kein grub
<barotchef> er soll auf den mbr von /dev/sdc (KP, warum, aber Lenovo wollte die Festplatte wohl so einbauen)
<mgolisch> und?
<barotchef> grub-install --root-directory=/sdc3 /dev/sdc  ergibt  "chroot: can't change root dir to "
<barotchef> oops, das wiki scheint einfach nur flasch zu sein; --root-directory= muss da weg
<rumpe1> barotchef, "/sdc3"?
<Sealive-win98> k1l: no sutch partition grub rescue >
<Sealive-win98> ich verzweifenl langsam 
<Sealive-win98> hat da der mbr was hda0,1
<barotchef> da habe ich meine /dev/sdc3 gemountet, wie der name schon sagen ;P
<rumpe1> barotchef, hätte auch gut ein schreibfehler sein können
<barotchef> aber ich scheine das nochmal auf /target/ mounten zu müssen....
<jokrebel> namd
<barotchef> ne, klappt immer noch nicht, aber die Fehlermeldung ist eine andere: "The grub-pc package faild to install intot /target/. Without the Grub bootloader the installed system will not boot"
<barotchef> ja, danke das weiß ich auch, aber ne etwas präzisere Fehlermeldung wäre auch was wert gewesen
<mgolisch> was ist /target/?
<barotchef> da scheint der installer das ziel hin zu mounten
<k1l> Sealive-win98: hier wird auf die fehlermeldung eingegangen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problemebehebung
<Sealive-win98> das was da beschrieben wird mach ich nun schon zum 5ten mal die kommt aber immer wieder 
<Sealive-win98> kann man den mbr nur überschreiben 
<Sealive-win98> nicht löschen 
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, was ist der unterschied?
<eminor> hi
<Sealive-win98> warumm läuft nachupdate grub das ganze nur 1mal uund dann ist wider die feglermeldung da
<eminor> welche fehlermeldung?
<Sealive-win98> erro no such partition grub rescue >
<k1l> Sealive-win98: was amchst du denn nachdem es einmal funktioniert hat?
<rumpe1> Sealive-win98, ich würde vorschlagen, du sammelst mal relevante infos (sudo fdisk -l, befehlsfolgen, verzeichnisinhalt von /boot, ... ) und stellst die in einen pastebin. Grub ist zugegeben etwas knifflig und wenn man unüberlegt tutorials abarbeitet, kann das an allen möglichen stellen scheitern.
<k1l> wenn du es immer wieder kaputt amchst ist doch klar, dass es nach einem mal wieder kaputt ist....
<Sealive-win98> so ich hab nun wieder alles am laufen bzw bin mal wieder im linux gelandet 
<Sealive-win98> macht es sinn aus dem laufenden system nochmal grub-update aufzrufen ?
<k1l> Sealive-win98: nochmal die frage: was hast du denn jedesmal gemacht, als es nachher nicht mehr ging?
<Sealive-win98> rumpe1: schwirig der linuxpc hat keie inet verbindung
<Sealive-win98> den statknopf gedrückt 
<Sealive-win98> runtergefahren und hochgefahren und nix 
<mgolisch> its das ne usb platte oder so?
<Sealive-win98> nein
<Sealive-win98> sata
<k1l> Sealive-win98: dann schau dir mal die grub.cfg an. vlt hilfts die uuids einzutragen. aber ohne da je ne config gesehen zu haben ist das alles nur raten
<k1l> Sealive-win98: vor allem ein vorher ancher vergleich würde da mal aufschluss geben
<Kebap23> und schon wieder da, anscheinend wirft mich auch der bildschrimschoner ausm irc -.- falls es neue antworten zu meinem problem gab: bitte nochmal kopieren, danke ^^
<y0rul3> gibt es eine möglichkeit mit ubuntu ein html dokument (f.e.:  http://www.ubuntu.de/index.html) in eine pdf zu knvertieren?
<NTQ> hi. ich hab probleme mit fatsort. bei einem meiner usb-sticks wirft fatsort immer einen segfault. wie kann ich denn jetzt am besten den fehler melden?
<y0rul3> sozusagen ein "pdfdump"
<NTQ> y0rul3: einfach in ein pdf drucken?
<NTQ> mit firefox öffnen -> drucken... -> in datei drucken ->ausgabeformat: pdf wählen
<y0rul3> o.O
<y0rul3> xD
<y0rul3> ohhh man
<Sealive-win98> k1l: http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/050711200710_Bildschirmfoto.png screenshot
<NTQ> y0rul3: du musst evtl. die seite vorher richtig einrichten
<eminor> ,paste? Sealive-win98 
<k1l> Sealive-win98: nutze mal pastebinit und zeige deine grub.cfg
<k1l> ,pastebinit? Sealive-win98 
<Sealive-win98> moment
<NTQ> das pony ist gar nicht da
<Kebap23> ne ist im urlaub
<Sealive-win98> wo finde ich dieses püastebinit
<Sealive-win98> ,pastebinit
<eminor> paste.ubuntuusers.de
<eminor> pastebin.com
<eminor> pastie.org
<k1l> Sealive-win98: pastebinit installieren und dann pastebinit /pfad/zur/datei.xxx
<Sealive-win98> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401377/
<Sealive-linux> so ich habs nun online 
<Sealive-linux> mega erfolg für mich !
<k1l> Sealive-linux: also die grub.cfg sieht soweit gut aus. wenn die uuids stimmen sollte der booten
<Sealive-linux> ich boote mal 
<Sealive-linux> das windows zuerst 
<Sealive-linux> oder besser erst daslinux und dann nochmal die grub.cfg posten 
<Sealive-linux> moment
<Sealive-win98> der rechner fährt nicht mehr runter
<szal> löl
<Sealive-win98> sudo shutdown -h now
<Sealive-linux> http://pastebin.com/0CSLeDPD k1l  nach dem reboot
<k1l> Sealive-linux: es hat doch jetzt gebootet oder?
<Sealive-linux> ja aber jetzt geh ich aufs ganze und boote WinXp 2mal gings vorhin auch  
<Sealive-win98> wiso schaltet der PC nicht mehr ab ?
<Sealive-win98> immer in den anmeldescreen
<LupusE> kein acpi (resp., apm)?
<Sealive-win98> ich sollte vileicht mal ein system update machen bei meinem hat das wunder gewirkt allerdings auch 600MB upgedatet und 12sdt gelaufen 
<greengecko> hallo :) wollt mich nochmal melden wegen vorhin. das problem hat sich erledigt, wollts grad angehen und beim reboot wegen treiberinstallation war das menü schon weg. also danke für die hilfe beim fstab und schöne woche noch :)
<Sealive-linux> ist der Syntax so korrect ? -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash apic = off noapic nolapic "
<Sealive-linux> oder muss da ein komma rein 
<Sealive-linux> das ist nicht gut documentiert 
<rumpe1> Sealive-linux, ich würde das "apic = off" weglassen (schon allein wegen den unnötigen/falschen(?) leerzeichen)
<rumpe1> hmm... wofür steht nolapic?
<Sealive-linux> ok
<LupusE> sollte noapic heissen, weil das bios kaputt ist. aber mit typo verhindert es den reboot.
<Sealive-linux> lupus bitte um korrektur der zeile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash apic = off noapic nolapic "
<Sealive-linux> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic nolapic " so ?
<alamar> rumpe1: grep -A2 -ie noapic /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Sealive-linux> ich starte mal neu der win98 rechner läuft ja 
<szal> Win98..  *shudder*
<rumpe1> alamar, hmm.. hab ich garnicht
<Sealive-win98> volltreffer rechner fährt wieder runter 
<Sealive-win98> nun der windood test 
<Sealive-win98> nix wars 2std umsonst fehlermeldung ist die alte
<Sealive-win98> error no such partition grub rescue >
<Sealive-win98> beim 2ten boot 
<fellbuendel> Sealive-win98: was denn passiert?
<Sealive-win98> der rechner eill nicht mehr
<Sealive-win98> moment neuer fehler 
<fellbuendel> das hab ich mitbekommen :)
<vectory> tor?
<Sealive-win98> http://pastebin.com/tiw2UkZu
<vectory> ops
<Fuchs> vectory: falscher Kanal. 
<Sealive-win98> das ist was ich nun bekomme wenn ich mir die /boot/grub/grub.cfg ansehen will
<bekks> Sealive-win98: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fellbuendel> Sealive-win98: ist das grub oder grub2?
<bekks> Das zeigt Dir die Datei auch an.
<Sealive-win98> 10.04 lucid 
<fellbuendel> also grub2
<fellbuendel> was hast du gemacht, woraufhin es nicht mehr ging?
<Sealive-win98> paste.ubuntuusers.de/401382/
<nighty2k__> guten abend zusammen =)
<eminor> fellbuendel: er konnte vorhin ubuntu booten, hat dann neugestartet und windows gebootet und landet jetzt nach erneutem reboot in der rescue-console von grub
<Sealive-win98> da hat sich nichts getan so eiin ärger 
<fellbuendel> ok...
<Sealive-win98> <- weis nicht mehr weiter
<fellbuendel> womit hast du jetzt gebootet, um an die Datei zu kommen?
<Sealive-win98> livecd
<eminor> Sealive-win98: du musst ordentlich feedback geben, sodass man dir helfen kann ;)
<fellbuendel> ok
<nighty2k__> hatte gestern nach einer backup lösung gefragt welche besser als cp -u läuft und mich dann auch rsync  festgelegt, jetzt wunder ich mich aber, das das Zielverzeichnis 3GB (bei 1,5TB Nutzdaten) größer ist, gibts dafür eine Erklärung
<nighty2k__> rsync mit -a und -- delete ausgeführt
<fellbuendel> Sealive-win98: mach dir mal auf der Live-CD ein terminal auf
<Sealive-win98> alles offen und chroot umgebung
<fellbuendel> und darin update-grub laufen lassen?
<Sealive-win98> wenn ich grub neu instaliere und dann linux lade geht es !
<LetoThe2nd> nighty2k__: unterschiedliche dateisysteme/sektorgrössen?
<Sealive-win98> wenn ich linux dann wieder starte und neu konfiguriere grub  geht es auch 
<Sealive-win98> wenn ich dann winXp starte geht es auch 
<Sealive-win98> wenn ich nach winxp ausschalten den rechner neu starte ist alles wieder kaputt
<fellbuendel> klingt fast danach, dass Windows da die zwischenstage von Grub überschreibt
<Sealive-win98> denk ich auch
<fellbuendel> in welcher Partition liegt das Windows?
<nighty2k__> LetoThe2nd beides standard ext4 nur mit mkfs.ext4 erstellt konnte aber gereade rausfinden, das sich die 3 GB auf nur einen unterordner beziehen, wenn ich den befehl erneut abfeuere sollte er die verzeichnisse doch nochmal komplett abgleichen?
<Sealive-win98> sda1
<Sealive-win98> ntfs
<ppq> nighty2k__: lass die farben bitte sein
<nighty2k__> sorry warn copy und paste vom namen, hat wohl die farbe mitkopiert
<LetoThe2nd> nighty2k__: tja, ich kanns halt nicht lesen.
<fellbuendel> Sealive-win98: theoretisch sollte das auch kein Problem sein, Windows macht aber gerne mal sehr merkwürdige Sachen
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: und du bist hier sicher nicht der einzige mit schwarzem hintergrund :D
<nighty2k__> beides standard ext4 nur mit mkfs.ext4 erstellt konnte aber gereade rausfinden, das sich die 3 GB auf nur einen unterordner beziehen, wenn ich den befehl erneut abfeuere sollte er die verzeichnisse doch nochmal komplett abgleichen? (Jetzt leesbar?)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: möglich. dunkelstgrau auf schwarz kann man halt nicht lesen, so who cares.
<Sealive-win98> fellbuendel: kein problem is guut
<fellbuendel> Sealive-win98: da fällt mir aber jetzt spontan auch keine tiefere Fehlersuche ein... könnte höchstens klappen, grub wo anders hin zu setzen
<Sealive-win98> geht das denn 
<LetoThe2nd> nighty2k__: ich persönlich bin kein grosser freund von rsync mit --delete... aber prinzipiel kannst ja die du oder rekursiven ls der beiden verzeichnisse diffen und als anhaltspunkt nutzen
<fellbuendel> Sealive-win98: AFAIR ja, ich hab mit Grub2 aber bisher keine wirklichen Erfahrungen
<Sealive-win98> fellbuendel: da ist nur eie platte drinn und das bootflag ist  auf sda1
<Sealive-win98> bootflag ändern ob das windows mitmacht ?
<fellbuendel> könnte bei XP schon gehen... Vista brauchts nicht mehr
<nighty2k__> LetoThe2nd kannst mir auch verraten wie ich das mache? warum kein freund von -- delete? das ziel soll den sinn eine wöchentlichen backups erfüllen, was auf der quelle weg ist, darf ruhig weg
<eminor> .o(throw windows out of the computer or throw the computer out of the window)
<Sealive-win98> fellbuendel: auf die 83 linux setzen ?
<Sealive-win98> sda5 wäre das
<fellbuendel> Sealive-win98: das bootflag sollte eigentlich garkeinen Unterschied machen
<LetoThe2nd> nighty2k__: naja beides in jeweils irgendeine dati pipen und dann mit diff vergleichen.
<fellbuendel> aber AFAIR kann man die Teile von Grub, die nicht im MBR sitzen, irgendwie wo anders hin schieben...
<Sealive-win98> ja wied dann der mbr von winXp beeinflusst ?
<fellbuendel> was kommt denn genau für eine Fehlermeldung?
<nighty2k__> LetoThe2nd und dann händisch im ziel löschen? aber warum wird das durch die --delete option nicht erledigt?
 * sash_ empfiehlt nighty2k__ dann mal backintime, wenns was Grafisches sein darf. Da kann man einstellen, ab wann alte Stände gelöscht werden dürfen.
<LetoThe2nd> nighty2k__: wie ich sagte, ich bin kein freund davon und mag auch nichts dazu sagen.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: eher die rdiff-backup-front hier :)
<sash_> Und statt der eingebauten Funktion, regelmäßig Backups zu schreiben, nutze ich ein simples Erinnerungsskript mit Zenity, dass mir sagt, ich soll Backups schreiben, wenn ich zuhaus bin.
 * nighty2k__ bedankkt sich bei sash_ , es steht nur eine konsole zur verfügung
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Humm? Das ist doch auch rsync?
<Sealive-win98> ich gebs auf bis demnächst !
<fellbuendel> ...
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: nja, nicht ganz. benutzt die lib, ist aber quasi rückwärts-inkrementell
<alamar> nighty2k__: suchst du eine professionelle backup lösung? 
<nighty2k__> alamar naja rsync macht eigentlich alles was ich brauche, lediglich löscht mir --delete anscheinend eine datei im ziel nicht, welche auf der quelle nicht mehr existiert.
<bekks> nighty2k__: Welches Dateisystem im Ziel?
<nighty2k__> quelle und ziel ext4
<jokrebel> gn8
<KojiroAK> Wie ist nochmal der Konsolenbefehl für den "Startmedien Ersteller"?
<jokrebel> KojiroAK: usb-creator-gtk
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, thx
<soc> hi
<soc> hab ein riesen problem
<soc> mein computer lief ... al ich wiederkam, war mein windows 7 mit einem bluescreen(!) abgestürzt. seitdem bootet mein rechner nicht mehr, sondern hängt beim grub
<soc> es dauert ne weile, und dann steht auf dem bildschirm links oben "GRUB" und nichts passiert mehr
<Robert_Zenz> soc, würd ich jetzt spontan d'rauf tippen das die Platte was abbekommen hat. LiveCD booten, Grub wiederherstellen und dann weiterschauen.
<soc> ich hab Grub bereits neu installiert, mir der anleitung im englischen wiki ... dieses relative simple progrämmchen
<soc> und das meinte grub erfolgreich installiert
<soc> aber es hat nichts gebracht
<ppq> soc: wenn auch windows davon betroffen ist, spricht das für ein hardwareproblem. du könntest mal ne live-cd nehmen und mit memtest86+ deinen ram gründlich durchchecken (>30min)
<ppq> ja, platte kann natürlich auch sein, mal aus dem live-system einen smart "long" test starten
<nahab> mal ne frage an euch kenner, benötige eine einfache itunes alternative leider hab ich schon amarak und rhytmusbox ausbrobiert, irgendwie wird mein ipod nicht erkannt
<nahab> amarok
<Mestaaz> nahab such im software-center einfach nach: ipod
<Mestaaz> da sollten dann mehrere auftauchen
<nahab> hab ich ... war nichts gescheites
<ppq> nahab: soweit ich weiß ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/gtkpod gtkpod z.zt. das mittel der wahl
<nahab> ok, ich schau mal th ppq
<soc> ppq: kann ich das beides gleichzeitig machen?
<ppq> soc: nein
<ppq> afaik nicht
<ppq> hab auch mal ne frage. wie komme ich in ubuntu 11.04 am leichtesten an einen 2.6.39 kernel mit ubuntu patches (wichtig)?
<soc> ok smart läuft .... powered on: 2 years; power cycles: 3425; bad sectors: none
<soc> ok, smart lief ohne probleme durch
<soc> wie kann ich den speicher testenP
<soc> ?
<ppq> memtest86+
<ppq> desktop-cd rein, da hast du dann ne auswahl: ubvuntu ausprobieren, installieren, cd testen arbeitsspeicher testen
<ppq> letzteres nimmst du
<soc> ah ok danke
<soc> muss man da beim start der cd irgendwie esc drücken?
<bekks> Nein.
<nahab> ich weiß nicht, egL WELCHES PROGRAMM ICH NEHME, MEIN IPOD WIRD NICHT ERKANNT
<hdp> Dann geht es eben nicht.
<k1l> ,ipod? nahab 
<Robert_Zenz> nahab, deine Shift klemmt.
<k1l> nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod  hier schon reingeschaut?
<k1l> nahab: und hier für die touch und co: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch
<jwi> nahab: was sagt die dmesg?
<Mestaaz> jqi newbie erklär dem die dmesg erstmal ;-(
<soc> verdammt ...
<soc> grub komplett neu installiert, gleiches problem
<soc> ich glaub ich werd ubuntu neu installieren
<soc> hat alles irgendwie keinen sinn
<soc> scheiß windows ...
<Mestaaz> soc was haste denn angestellt?
<soc> windows ist mitnem bluescreen abgestürzt und hat anscheinend grub mitgenommen
<soc> und memtest sagt dass mein ram kaputt ist
<ppq> memtest hat höchstwahrscheinlich recht
<soc> denke ich auch :-)
<soc> listet der nochma ne übersicht auf, wenn er fertig gelaufen ist
<soc> damit ich seh welcher riegel kaputt ist?
<ppq> der läuft nicht fertig
<Mestaaz> soc ausbauen?
<Mestaaz> also riegel raus und wieder testen
<ppq> da steht bei welcher mb-zahl fehler sind
<ppq> musst gucken wie groß die einzelmodule sind und dann wissen von wo er zählt
<soc> 2022 und 2040 ... kann man da irgendwie scrollen?
<ppq> lol, scrollen? dann sinds aber viele
<ppq> nehm einfach mal testweise eins raus und teste nochmal, ist das einfachste
<soc> ok
<soc> also memtest läuft ewig oder was?
<ppq> ja
<soc> ah l
<soc> ich frag mich wie ram so plötzlich pautt gehn kann
<ppq> passiert.
<soc> und ob das daran liegt, dass grub nich mehr bootet
<Mestaaz> soc sei froh dass es nur der ram ist
<Mestaaz> da ist ja noch billig
<soc> damüsste grub doch genau auf die stellen treten an denen die kaputt sind oder?
<soc> ^^
<ppq> andersrum, grub bootet wegen des rams nicht mehr ;)
<soc> mein neuer amd ist eh schon mehr oder weniger geplant :-P
<soc> ok
<soc> wenn ich 4 riegel a 1gb hab und der feler ist bei 2000 dann sollte es ja einer der mittleren riegel sein, ne?
<Mestaaz> soc richtig
<Mestaaz> sind die steckplätze nicht sogar nummeriert?
<Mestaaz> also auf dem mb direkt drauf
<[Sno]> fr00d, k1l, mgolisch: Ich denke, der Hinweis auf ThinkWiki war gut - womöglich liegt es am zu kleinen Netzteil (laut http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_CPU_frequency_scaling)
<ppq> Mestaaz: das ist nicht verlässlich leider
<Mestaaz> ppq wieso dass?
<ppq> gute frage
<soc> mhh hab wohl auf anhieb den richtigen erwischt
<soc> werds nochn bisschen laufen lassen
<Mestaaz> ppq also ein generelles problem oder einfach beim arbeitsspeichertest von ner linux cd?
<Fussel> generell, weil die adressierung nicht immer mit dem eingebauten riegel übereinstimmen muss
<Fussel> am besten, jeden riegel einzeln testen
<soc> ich frag mich allerdings wie es klappen konnte die livecd zu starten mit dem kaputten ram ...
<ppq> Mestaaz: ich meine den aufdruck auf dem mainboard
<soc> booten geht immer noch nich
<soc> hängt immer noch beim "GRUB"
<Mestaaz> ppq ja das war mir klar, fussel hat ja die antwort geliefert
<ppq> soc: kaputter ram kann ne menge verwüstung hinterlassen.. mach grub doch nochmal neu
<soc> ja
<soc> werd ich machen
<soc> ansonsten ,... *argh*
<soc> weiß jemand wann die neuen amd-boards und -cpus allgemein verfügbar sind?
<Mestaaz> soc die cpu's sind doch seit 2-3 tagen verfügbar?
<oktay-ibm> die Llanos
<ppq> soc: im OT sonst :)
<oktay-ibm> Bulldozer lässt noch auf sich warten
<oktay-ibm> ja ot
<oktay-ibm> ---->
<Mestaaz> bulldozer kommt nächsten sommer laut amd
<Mestaaz> llano war für 2.quartal 2011 geplant
<Mestaaz> müsste also eigentlich da sein^^
<oktay-ibm> bulldozer für juli
<soc> ok
<soc> trotz ausgebautem rams und grub-neuinstallation bootet grub nicht mehr
<bekks> Ohne RAM booted kein Rechner...
<soc> ich meine ohne den kaoutten riegel
<bekks> Dann solltest Du nun Grub reparieren.
<soc> bekks: schon gemacht
<soc> hat nichts geholfen
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<k1l> richtig installiert? kommt ne fehlermeldung? welches ubuntu? welches grub...
<soc> 11.04, grub2, bleibt bei "GRUB" hängen
<soc> zeigt den text an, sonst nichts, nichts passiert mehr
<k1l> also im auswahlmenü?
<soc> vor dem auswhalmenü
<soc> es wird erst gar keins angezeigt
<soc> ich krieg nur GRUB zusehen, das wars
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problemebehebung  das hier mal befolgt?
<k1l> was für nen setup ist das? nen raid mit lvm und verschlüsselt und /boot sonstwo?
<soc> k1l: ne, stinknormales zeug
<soc> hängt am sata-controller, /home auf seperater partition, sonst nichts
<soc> der 2. fehler schient genau mein problem zu sein
<soc> ich hab grub mit der chroot-methode neuinstalliert, hat nichts geholfen
<soc> ich geb auf und installier neu 
<soc> kann grub2 inzwischen von ext4 booten?
<k1l> klar. aber ich versteh nicht ganz warum der install nicht klappt
<soc> ich auch nich
<soc> ich sichere mal sources.list.d und fstab ,,, sonst noch was wichtiges?
<ppq> sicher doch gleuch dein komplettes /etc/apt, dann hast du auch gleich die schlüssel
<soc> stimmt
<ppq> und halt was du sonst noch so in /etc geändert hast..
<ppq> user/gruppen/passwörter kriegst du mit /etc/group, /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow. aber das kann man ja auch schnell selbst anlegen
<soc> ja, das is nich so wild
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-06
<fornext> Ich möchte auf einem Server ohne Monitor eine X-Anwendung remote starten. Bin mit ssh -x server.ip eingeloggt. Das starten geht trotzdem nicht da kein Display gefunden wird. Was mache ich falsch?
<fornext> DISPLAY ist not set
<koegs> großes X
<fornext> koegs, thx
<elmargol> gibt es eigentlich brauchbare software um android anwendungen unter linux laufen zu lassen? oder geht das nur mit qemu?
<koegs> elmargol, google: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Run-Android-Applications-on-Ubuntu-115152.shtml
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/krge6j | How to Run Android Applications on Ubuntu - Softpedia
<golter> Guten Morgen =) 
<golter> ? 
<golter> jemand da ? 
<golter> o.O 
<usch> einfach fragen
<golter> achso xD
<golter> okay
<golter> also bei ubuntu 10.04 gabs doch sone schöne spielerei mit den schwabelnden fenstern. Und jetzt bei dem neuen Ubuntu 11 gibt es des leider nicht mehr.
<golter> Und jetzt meine frage
<golter> kann man das nachinstallieren ? 
<Frickelpit> ,ccsm? golter
<shetlandpony> golter: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<golter> danke =) 
<golter> wie heißt den des mit denn fenstern ? 
<golter> weil ich hab des ccsm jetzt auf
<sash_> wobbling windows
<golter> ne habs 
<golter> wie installiert man sich vernünftig XAMP hier auf ubuntu 
<golter> bzw. lamp
<xabbuh> golter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<koegs> golter: per apt-get
<allegro_> Moin,  Ubuntu 10.10 sagt falsch wenig Tinte mit Drucker HP Ofiice Jet K5400 DN, wie kann ich wieder drucken?
<golter> Servus =) 
<golter> wie installiere ich vernünftig XAMP unter Ubuntu ? 
<joschi> golter: indem du den "lamp-server" task installierst
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: hm, sehr guter punkt. darf ich anregen, das im wiki zu verewigen?
<basskrapfen> k
<golter> kann ich mein "htdocs" auf einen anderen ordner verlegen ? 
<joschi> golter: ja. dafür gibt es im apache httpd die direktive DocumentRoot
<golter> könntest du mir das ein wenig näher erläutern ? 
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: mach ruhig. ich hab keinen account
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: ich auch nicht :-(
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: mal sehen, vielleicht später. bin gerade etwas ... beschäftigt hier.
<golter> @joschi könntest du mir das ein wenig näher erläutern? 
<joschi> golter: `sudo tasksel` ausführen, LAMP server task wählen, installieren
<joschi> golter: alternativ mit `apt-get` oder entsprechenden parametern für `tasksel`
<golter> d.h. ich muss des erst intallieren mit tasksel ? 
<stede> moin, wieso kann ich gedit nicht als anderer user starten? DISPLAY ist gesetzt und laut xhost ist es für INET:localhost erlaubt zuzugreifen. trotzdem kommt can not open display ?!? :-/
<stede> ach, no protocal specified steht da noch
<stede> a=o
<golter> jetzt unter tasksel lamp aktivieren richtig ? 
<basskrapfen> ...
<apricot1> Problem mit Drucker. Fehler beim Ausdruck: "/etc/cups/ssl/server.crt" is a bad symlink - No such file or directory
<apricot1>  "/etc/cups/ssl/server.key" is a bad symlink - No such file or directory - Habe die "Holzhammermethode" beim googln gefunden: Beide links löschen...  - funzt aber nicht. Was nun ?
<golter> wenn ich bei "tasksel" Lamp-server nehme passiert nichts 
<pog> apricot1: wohl wird fuer ssl ein certificat gebraucht, entweder ist es nicht vorhanden, oder nicht am normalen Ort (Symlink zeigt an anderen Ort).
<pog> golter: was moechtest Du machen?
<apricot1> ich wollte heute ein Dokument ausdrucken
<apricot1> aber der Fehler kommt wieder...   
<golter> also habe tasksel installiert und möchte mir jetzt gern den "lamp-server" drauf tuen aber wenn ich des ausgewählt hab und okay drücke passiert nichts und ich komm zurück ins terminal 
<apricot1> hab anscheinend irgendwas verändert, weiß aber nicht was...
<pog> apricot1: ja doof, aber das ohne Hintergrundwissen zu korrigieren ist wohl kaum moeglich...
<pog> das ssl crt macht mich einfach stutzig, aber ob ssl gebraucht wird, weiss ich auch nicht.
<apricot1> was kann ich deinstallieren / neu installieren ?
<apricot1> nur Drucker deinstallieren / neu installieren ?  CUPS raus / wieder rein?
<apricot1> Ubuntu neu installieren / Fenster auf -PC raus - Fenster zu ?
<pog> ich wuerde mal mit locate schauen, ob es .crt dateien gibt, und dann ev. den Symlink korrigieren.
<pog> der Link hat sicher seine Notwendigkeit.
<golter> jemand ne idee? 
<apricot1> tja man soll nicht alls glauben beim Hernn Google :)
<pog> apricot1: na, ja, oft gibt es auch unterschiedliche Faelle. ich wuerde mal cups und ssl recherchieren.
<pog> meist werden die Certifikate ja automatisch generiert und an den richtigen Ort geschoben.
<pog> jetzt flimmert mein LG-Bildschirm wieder, nachdem ich tagelang ohne probs arbeiten konnte.
<pog> scheint am Bildschirm zu liegen, aber wenn ich den Mode ein paar Mal veraendere, manchmal wird er dann wieder stabil.
<pog> wuerde mich interessieren, ob der BS kaputt ist, oder die Frequenz nicht ganz korrekt (hatte das Problem im ?uebrigen schon unter Windows).
<apricot1> pog, hatte öfter Probs mit Monitor - oft war ein Stecker locker -Monitor/Grafikkarte/Adapter
<apricot1> pog, ich glaub ich hatte gestern Zertifikate neu erstellt. kann das mein Druckerprob sein ?
<pog> ich werde mal den Stecker v.a. am Monitor ueberpruefen.
<apricot1> und ggf. wo stehen die Zertifikate ?
<pog> oder ueberhaupt mal den Bildschirmstecker austauschen.
<pog> gute Frage... leider kenne ich mich da in den Tiefen auch zu wenig aus...
<pog> kann schon sein, dass Dir ein Fehler passiert ist, wenn der Druck vorher ging.
<apricot1> ok, ich hab die DAten erstmal per Hand aufgeschrieben, statt drucken *g*  gaaanz altmodisch...
<apricot1> erstmal das Gedruckte anwenden... bye
<pog> bye
<pog> hab mal den BS stecker etwas geruettelt, mal schauen, ob nun der BS stabil bleibt...
<OhneName> hallo, weiß jemand, wie ich mit shell-skript die ersten 6 Zeichen jeder Zeile einer Datei entfernen kann?
<dAnjou> OhneName: mit sed/awk/grep
<dAnjou> sed -i 's/^......//' <datei> (ERST TESTEN!)
<OhneName> dAnjou, ja, aber ich bin noch nicht so gut darin
<OhneName> dAnjou, Vielen Dank!
<mightyduck> hallo zusammen, habe hier ein problem mit 3d und einer alten nvidia 488 go karte
<mightyduck> die anzeige ist klassich, hätte aber gerne unity
<mightyduck> in der log wird kein nvidia-teriber geladen "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia_drv.so"
<mightyduck> nutze ubuntu-desktop 11.04,  könnte die Manuelle installation da abhilfe schaffen, wie im wiki.uu beschrieben?
<OhneName> mightyduck, du kannst ja mal nvidia-current installieren (manuell nachinstallieren)
<mightyduck> OhneName: nvidia-current ist genau was?
<mightyduck> ah so, habs
<OhneName> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mightyduck> OhneName: ich schätze das die nvidia eine älter ist, also gforce4, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin
<mightyduck> nVidia NV18M [GeForce4 488 Go
<mightyduck> OhneName: da habe i wohl nichts con dem nvidia-current, oder?
<OhneName> mightyduck, Zitat aus ubuntuusers-wiki: nvidia-current: ab GeForce 6 
<OhneName> nvidia-173: GeForce FX
<OhneName> nvidia-96: (Version 96.43.19) GeForce2 MX bis GeForce 4 - Diese Version mit Unterstützung für XServer 1.9 wurde erst nach dem Erscheinungstermin von Ubuntu 10.10 fertiggestellt.
<k1l> ,nvidia? mightyduck 
<shetlandpony> mightyduck: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<axe312> hallo, ich habe auf meinem system 2 nutzer angelegt, einen für private zwecke und einen zum arbeiten. es gibt jedoch trotzdem so manchen ordner, den ich bei beiden nutzern haben möchte. was is die gängigste/beste lösung dafür?
<AI_> extra partition für diese dateien vllt?
<handtuch> moin, wie kann ich nen bildschirm per terminal ins standby kriegen? 
<AI_> oder n transfer ordner unter C:
<OhneName> axe312, einfach die Ordner für jeden schreibbar machen
<OhneName> handtuch, ausschalten, Ruhezustand oder Bereitschaft?
<axe312> OhneName: die benutzerverzeichnisse sind aber von beiden verschlüsselt und ich will mich nicht extra einloggen müssen wenn ich was vom andren brauche!? :)
<k1l> axe312: erstell doch unter /opt einen ordner mit entsprechenden rechten
<OhneName> axe312, Bei den einen alles löschen und vom anderen Verknüpfen. Dabei alles schreibbar für jeden machen
<axe312> k1l: hmm, opt liegt aber auf ner sehr kleinen partition, nur unter /home hab ich nennenswerten platz...
<handtuch> ausschalten wäre das beste - müsste es nur wieder an kriegen XD
<AI_> shutdown -h now
<AI_> oder "halt"
<AI_> als root oder mit sudo
<OhneName> AI_, wollt ich grad sagen
<k1l> axe312: dann rück doch erstmal alle infos über dein setup und deine vorgaben raus, bevor man dir alles aus der nase ziehen muss
<k1l> handtuch: nein, das fährt den rechner runter
<k1l> AI_: er will nur den bildhschirm in den standby schicken, nicht den rechner
<handtuch> das weiss ich zum glück XD
<k1l> jungs bischen genauer lesen, bevor ihr hier den leuten die kisten runterfahrt
<handtuch> standby würde reichen
<handtuch> ich hab nen beamer dran udn würde gerne die birne schonen
<handtuch> wenn der kein signal mehr bekommt geht er aus
<k1l> handtuch: mit setterm vlt?
<OhneName> handtuch, durch googlen: echo 3/4 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<OhneName> bin mir nicht sicher, ob das funzt
<k1l> OhneName: er will nicht den rechner runterfahren!
<OhneName> k1l, weiß ich doch
<k1l> OhneName: dann erzähl nicht so nen quatsch.
<mightyduck> k1l: .nvidia? mightyduck :=
<mightyduck> k1l: ja
<OhneName> k1l, sorry, wenns falsch ist, ich habs nur bei google so gefunden
<k1l> mightyduck: schau mal in den link vom bot
<mightyduck> sorry war afk
<k1l> ,bot? mightyduck 
<shetlandpony> mightyduck: ich bin ein bot ;p
<mightyduck> k1l: ja habe 
<k1l> dort sind einige treiber und deren karten genannt
<axe312> k1l: sry ;) also 2 user, beide verzeichnisse verschlüsselt. 3 partitionen, /boot, /home und /... auf home is massig platz. es geht um mehrere GB daten die ich sharen will. ich vermute mal das beste wäre einfach nen ordner "share" auf /home in dem ich die dateien teile, korrekt?
<k1l> handtuch: vbetool dpms off bzw on könnte noch klappen
<mightyduck> k1l: ja, das wiki habe i hoffen. mals sehen ob i es hinbekomme
<mightyduck> k1l: also i bin kein bot
<k1l> mightyduck: schau mal in die zeile nach meiner mit dem bot....
<handtuch> k1l: danke werd es gleich mal testen
<mightyduck> k1l: :)
<k1l> axe312: ja dann bleibt wohl nur übrig das home zu nutzen. verschlüsselung ist nicht meine baustelle aber das kann man sich auch automatisch mounten lassen per fstab, sodass das entschlüsseln entfällt
<axe312> k1l: okay danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> wir könnten das hier ins topic aufnehmen, oder zumindest dem pony beibringen... http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/ubuntu/
<ppq> ,ubuntu_buch? LetoThe2nd
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd, ubuntu_buch ist das umfassende Handbuch, aktuell zu Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/ubuntu/
<ppq> danke k1l :)
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön, thx.
<OhneName> handtuch, hast du jetzt dein Problem gelöst?
<handtuch> fast - vbetool dpms off war schon mal gut gucke gerade ob man ein device angeben kann weil soll ja nur ein bildschirm aus
<OhneName> dAnjou, du hast mir ja erklärt, wie man die ersten 6 zeichen wegbekommt, wie geht das mit den letzten 6 zeichen?
<golter> servus
<golter> kann mir einer schritt für schritt vilt. erklären wie ich mich vernünftig auf euirc regestriere bzw. für einen channel und das auch nicht immer wiederholen muss ? 
<joschi> OhneName: genauso nur mit anderer RegEx. ;)
<joschi> OhneName: kleiner tipp: ein Punkt (".") steht für ein beliebiges Zeichen
<joschi> OhneName: und $ steht für das zeilenende
<k1l> ,nicksetup? golter 
<shetlandpony> golter: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<OhneName> joschi, weiß ich, habs schon probiert
<OhneName> joschi, sed -i 's/......$//' <datei> geht nicht
<k1l> golter: ansonsten ist das hier der ubuntu support. #freenode hilft dir gerne bei problemen bei freenode. euirc hat sicher auch hilfe channel.
<OhneName> joschi, oder sed -i 's/......//$' <datei>
<golter> danke =) 
<golter> wie kann ich denn einen bestimmten user anschreiben so das dann meine schrift genauso gehilightet wird wie eure ? 
<ppq> ,tab? golter
<shetlandpony> golter: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<joschi> OhneName: das $ ist falsch gesetzt
<golter> shetlandpony: Test ! =)
<OhneName> joschi, ich hab keine Ahnung... sed -i 's/......//$' <datei>
<joschi> OhneName: echo 123456789 | sed 's/......$//' -> "123"
<OhneName> joschi, Danke!
<joschi> OhneName: deswegen gibt's ja auch eine info-page für sed, damit du ahnung bekommst
<golter> hats geklapt shetland ? 
<LetoThe2nd> popcorn anyone?
<ppq> ,bot? golter
<shetlandpony> golter: ich bin ein bot ;p
<golter> mies xD
<golter> ppq: TEST ? 
<dAnjou> OhneName: sed -i 's/......$//' <datei> geht 100%ig in der bash
<joschi> hat ja mit der bash nix zu tun
<OhneName> dAnjou, Danke, habs schon von joschi erfahren:)
<dAnjou> joschi: evtl. behandeln andere shells hochkommata anders?
<joschi> dAnjou: single quotes eher nicht. bei backticks hättest du recht
<dAnjou> OhneName: du hast vorhin gesagt, dass genau das nich geht o.O
<mollitz> gibt es eine möglichkeit
<dAnjou> ja
<LetoThe2nd> nein
<OhneName> dAnjou, ja, hatte mich vertippt, da wollte ich sed -i 's/....../$/' schreiben
<dAnjou> :P
<dAnjou> mollitz: da hast du wohl schrödingers katze erwischt
<OhneName> dAnjou, jetzt habe ich endlich mein Ubuntu-ASCII "Bild" fertiggestellt
<dAnjou> OhneName: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic posten!
<dAnjou> danke :)
<mollitz> dAnjou, Wovon redest du?
<dAnjou> mollitz: na du erst
<OhneName> dAnjou, stimmt, sorry
<mollitz> wie kann man in der shell binäre kommandozeilenparameter übergeben? (also zum beispiel in form von hex-zahlen)
<dAnjou> mollitz: konkreter bitte?
<AkuUsagi> kann mir evtl jemand bei proftpd helfen?
<dAnjou> AkuUsagi: so nich
<ppq> ,frag? AkuUsagi
<shetlandpony> AkuUsagi: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<AkuUsagi> hab zwei user per ftpasswd angelegt und einer von diesen sollte auch schreibrechte auf das home-verzeichnis bekommmen
<joschi> mollitz: was willst du erreichen?
<AkuUsagi> user1 hat als home /srv/ftp1 soll nur lesen können
<AkuUsagi> user2 hat als home /srv/ftp2 und soll lesen, schreiben, erstellen etc können
<joschi> AkuUsagi: das sollte mit einfachen dateisystemberechtigungen gehen, sofern user1 und user2 "richtige" benutzer mit eigener UID sind
<mollitz> in meinem programm kommt ja ein byte-array an, das die parameter als text beinhaltet (ascii). ich will aber nicht nur text da reinbringen sondern alles (halt binär..)
<mollitz> bzw. hex
<joschi> mollitz: schreib das in eine datei, übergib deinem programm den dateinamen und lass es selbst aus der datei lesen
<dAnjou> AkuUsagi: merkste wie sinnlos deine erste frage war, sofern joschis annahme zutrifft? dein problem hat nämlich nix mit dem ftp-server zu tun
<AkuUsagi> joschi: würde es reichen dem user, der vollzugriff bekommen soll einfach in der ftp.passwd die UID eines users zu geben die die entsprechenden berechtigungen hat?
<LetoThe2nd> mollitz: man bash, zeile 494ff.
<dAnjou> mollitz: per cat reinpipen?
<mollitz> LetoThe2nd, Super danke. Hab ewig im Internet gesucht, war aber irgendwie zu dumm des zu finden
<joschi> AkuUsagi: kommt auf dein setup an
<AkuUsagi> joschi: die proftpd.conf könnte ich auf pastebin posten für den zweck
<mollitz> LetoThe2nd, wie hast du so schnell die zeile gefunden?
<LetoThe2nd> mollitz: manpage aufmachen, nach octal suchen....
<AkuUsagi> joschi: danke, das mit der UID auf einen gültigen wert ändern hat gereicht. 
<Denny_Crane> mag mir jemand mal versuchen in verständlichen worten zu erklären wie /etc/hosts /etc/hostname und der fqdn zusammen spielen?
<Denny_Crane> ich werd leider nicht aus den manpages schlau
<Denny_Crane> und google sagt da auch nicht viel zu
<MisterX> hiho
<MisterX> hat jemand erfahrung mit der installation von wacom grafiktabletts?
<MisterX> der UU-Wiki Artikel ist etwas… verwirrend, finde ich
<MisterX> einerseits wird auf den HAL abgestellt, andererseits an anderer stelle gesagt, dass der in den aktuellen versionen nicht mehr benötigt wird
<joschi> Denny_Crane: wo genau hakt es?
<Denny_Crane> joschi: ich bin was verwirrt wo ich was angeben muss weil mein postfix sich wärend der installation komische infos hergezogen hat unter anderem ein leerzeichen ^^
<joschi> Denny_Crane: am einfachsten in der /etc/postfix/main.cf ;)
<Denny_Crane> joschi: das hab ich schon 3mal gehört aber ich wollte wissen wie es funktioniert nicht wie ich es umgehe xD
<joschi> Denny_Crane: /etc/hosts wird vom resolver zur namensauflösung herangezogen (siehe auch /etc/host.conf bzw. `man host.conf` für die konfiguration des resolvers)
<joschi> Denny_Crane: /etc/hostname sollte den hostname des rechners enthalten, ohne qualifizierende domain
<joschi> Denny_Crane: das ist dann das ding, das postfix als $myhostname heranzieht, wenn du es nicht in der main.cf überschreibst
<Denny_Crane> die var stimmt auch
<Denny_Crane> nur unter mydestination hat er [...], ,[...] 
<Denny_Crane> gemacht
<Adasz^> hallo, kennt wer ein programm mit dem ich den mediaserver meiner fritzbox nutzen kann
<joschi> Denny_Crane: dann korrigier das eben
<Denny_Crane> joschi: ich will aber wissen wo es herkommt... :(
<ppq> Adasz^: das ist n DLNA server
<joschi> Denny_Crane: dann schau dir die hooks im postfix-paket an, wenn du es im detail wissen willst
<Denny_Crane> joschi: bin just dabei, noch nie n deb paket von innen gesehen ^^
<Adasz^> ppq, das bedeutet?
<jokrebel> hi
<ppq> Adasz^: DLNA ist ein standard zum streaming von musik und videos übers netzwerk. wird vor allem benutzt, um bspw. filme auf DLNA-fähige TVs zu streamen
<Adasz^> ppq, kann ich mit banshee darauf  zugreifen oder brauch ich ein anderes programm?
<ppq> Adasz^: xbmc und rhythmbox können als DLNA-client benutzt werden, denke ich
<ppq> Adasz^: aber du kannst auch einfach auf deiner fritzbox die musik per smb freigeben, dann kannst du das am rechner mounten und ein beliebiges programm zum abspielen nutzen
<Adasz^> ppq, ich weiß das klappt auch nur würde gerne die media server funktion mal ausprobieren :) 
<ppq> ah, ok ;) wie gesagt, ist hauptsächlich für TVs und andere geräte, die kein vollständiger rechner sind, gedacht
<Adasz^> ppq, vielen dank :)
<ppq> Adasz^: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher das kennst du ja sicher schon
<Adasz^> ppq, ne bisher noch nicht, aber ich werds mal durchgucken
<Adasz^> ppq,  ich hab eine 1.5tb platte an der fritzbox angeschlossen. mein pc ist per lan direkt an der fritzbox dran. wenn ich nun was von platte auf den lokalen rechner koppiere hat er ne geschwindigkeit von 3mb/s
<MisterX> Adasz^: o_O
<ppq> Adasz^: wenn du ssh-zugriff hast, kannst du auch mal gucken ob das über sshfs schneller ist
<ppq> da wäre es sicher auch komfortabel, key-auth einzurichten, damit man nicht immer das passwort tippen muss. aber ich kenne mich mit fritzboxen nicht aus, keine ahnung ob das möglich ist
<ppq> smb ist jedenfalls idr. nicht das schnellste :D
<ppq> oder ftpfs, wenn die fritzbox einen ftp-server hat
<Adasz^> ppq, ich teste mal eben ftp
<ppq> jo
<koegs> jo, smb, am besten noch nfts auf der platte, an ner mini-cpu von der fritzbox... sowas muss lahm sein
<koegs> *ntfs
<MisterX> wird 10.10 noch mit kernel-upgrades versorgt?
<ppq> MisterX: sicherheitsupdates und bugfixes, mehr nicht
<MisterX> hum.
<ppq> reicht doch.
<MisterX> ppq: jain.
<MisterX> sicher reicht das.
<MisterX> aber ich steh jetzt vor der wahl, nen gerät (wacom pt cth-460) mit viel getippe auf nem 2.6.35… zu installieren oder aber es auf nem 2.6.38… ootb zu haben…
<MisterX> da ich ein fauler hund bin… ;)
<Adasz^> mit ftp geht das umdie 4-4,2 mb
<ppq> MisterX: hm, da bietet sich das in der tat an
<MisterX> joah.
<MisterX> aber eigentlich mag ich 11.04 nich…
<MisterX> unity auf nem dual-view desktop is iwie…
<MisterX> näää.
<ppq> MisterX: dann hast du die wahl zwischen mainline-kernel aus dem kernel-ppa, wo ureadahead und apparmor mangels entsprechender patches nicht gehen und dem kernel aus natty. beide wege sind nicht supportet, kann durchaus zu problemen kommen, bspw. mit abhängigkeiten, nur dass du gewarnt bist...
<MisterX> das is für netbooks toll. mehr nich.
<koegs> dann nimm doch classic ubuntu...
<ppq> oder natty installieren, genau
<MisterX> *seufz*
<MisterX> naja, es is das einfachste.
<MisterX> bin ja doch faul…
<ppq> niemand zwingt dich, unity in natty zu nutzen
<MisterX> is richtig.
<MisterX> und es dürfte sogar mit ner einfachen umstellung im gdm getan sein iirc
<ppq> genau
<MisterX> tja. und dann stehe ich spätestens für 11.10 vor der großen frage nach meinem neuen desktop…
<MisterX> unity is bäh, gnome2 veraltet und gnome3 seltsam…
<MisterX> nebenher: auf nem netbook (singlecore, 1gig ram) macht ubuntu wenig sin, aye?
<ppq> wenn dir gnome 2 gefällt, nutz es doch einfach weiter. die möglichkeit wird es garantiert auch in 11.10 noch geben.
<ppq> MisterX: da würd ich eher lubuntu nehmen
<MisterX> *nick*
<MisterX> oder die ganz krass andere variante mit arch und fluxbox :)
<Denny_Crane> ppq: MisterX gibt es auch unter gnome-shell ;) gnome 2.3 is da die rescue oberfläche ^^
<MisterX> …
<MisterX> ah, jetzt weiß ich wieder, was mich an natty so derbe stört.
<MisterX> libreoffice… unausgereiftes gedöns da
<MisterX> *erstmal guck, ob man oo.org noch aus den quellen kriegt…
<ppq> meckern kannst du gerne nebenan #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ppq> libreoffice IST openoffice
<MisterX> okay…
<MisterX> besteht auf der anderen seite eine vermutung, wie man libre-office beibringen kann, platzhalter nicht mitzudrucken?
<ppq> was für platzhalter meinst du denn?
<MisterX> Einfügen → Feldbefehl → Funktionen → Platzhalter
<MisterX> ^^ die.
<MisterX> die werden unter libreoffice mitgedruckt (oder zmd mit ins pdf geschrieben) während oo.org das schön hübsch freilässt…
<ppq> habs grad mal mit libreoffice 3.4.1 ausprobiert (druck in .pdf), werden nicht mitgedruckt
<MisterX> daaaann probier ich doch direkt mal…
<ppq> ubuntu hat glaub ich gerade 3.3.3
<ppq> kannst bei libreoffice.org ein archiv mit .deb paketen runterladen, die in ubuntu ganz gut funktionieren
<ppq> vorher das alte zu deinstallieren ist aber ratsam
<MisterX> joah…
<MisterX> ppq: 3.3.2 actually…
<ppq> k
<nahab> hi ich habe banshee als itunesalternative, nun sagt der mir das  sas format pgg vom ipod nicht untrstützt wird, das kein konverter gefunden wurde,  ich denke, ich benötige einen mp3 converter, aber welchen converter für banchee benötige ich?
<kpj> Tag
<kpj> kann man mit "wc" nur zeichen zählen ("-m"), oder auch ziffern?
<LetoThe2nd> kpj: mein urin-stinkt würde vorschlagen sed vorzuschalten und alles unerwünschte rauszufiltern.
<kpj> nunja, ich habe einen int, und möchte überprüfen, ob der 7 ziffern enthält, oder weniger
<kpj> und dann in einem shell script - je nachdem - anders weiterverfahren (per if)
<Sputnik> Hallo, hab da folgendes Problem; Die Aktualisierungsverwaltung, installiert nicht alles, Ubufox, wird nicht installiert.Kann mir jemand helfen?
<kpj> oder kann man das anders machen?
<kpj> nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> sicher.
<kpj> soso
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde trotzdem einfach mit sed filtern und dann schauen was drin ist.
<kpj> nunja, es sind so oder so nur zahlen drin
<kpj> entweder etwas wie "1" oder "22" oder eben "2640216"
<kpj> und ich möchte abhängig davon, ob 7 ziffern enthalten sind weiterverfahren
<LetoThe2nd> kpj: wenns dir nur um die länge geht, dann würde ich dir jetzt aber mal schleunigst zu nem google "string length bash" raten.
<kpj> kann ich solche zahlen einfach als string behandeln?
<Medics> Tach zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> kpj: naja.... in der bash ist mal prinzipiell alles ein string.
<k1l> Sputnik: fremdquellen drin?
<Medics> Der PC ist wg Stromausfall gecrasht und nun lässt sich das RootFS nicht mehr mounten. Habe die Platte nun per USB an mein Notebook angehangen. Auf beiden Systemen läuft 10.04. Ich kann die Platte mit fsck nicht prüfen. fsck sagt sie sei belegt. Sie ist definitiv nicht gemountet. Das funktioniert auch gar nicht. Was kann ich tun?
<kpj> ${#foo} zB
<jokrebel> Sputnik: mach mal ein sudo aptitude update gefolgt von sudo aptitude safe-upgrade und paste mal alles.
<LetoThe2nd> kpj: sol uns jetzt was sagen?
<Sputnik> ok mach ich
<Sputnik> bei sudo aptitude ist ein paket nicht installiert
<jokrebel> ,paste? Sputnik
<shetlandpony> Sputnik: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<basti> wie kommt man mittels cd in das letzte verzeichnis? sprich ich bin in /etc wechsel dann in /bla/blub und möchte dann wieder in /etc zurück. geht das überhaupt?
<Sputnik> Es lässt sich nicht markieren
<szal> Sputnik: genaue Fehlermeldung bitte
<LetoThe2nd> basti: cd -
<Sputnik> Moment bitte:
<basti> danke LetoThe2nd 
<kpj> ja, dass ich die lösung habe ;)
<Sputnik> Ahh alles klar es hat bei sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, funktioniert .Ubufox ist installiert
<Sputnik> Vielen Dank.
<Sputnik> Soll ich die Aktion mal pasten, oder hat es sich erübrigt.
<jokrebel> Sputnik: Musst Du wissen - wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass jetzt wieder alles passt kannst es Dir auch sparen - bist Du Dir unsicher könnte ein Blick darauf Aufschluß geben …
<Sputnik> Ok, ich paste mal.
<Sputnik> Hab ich gemacht
<Sputnik> Könnt ihr das Paste jezt lesen?
<szal> ohne URL sicher nicht
<srtu> hehe
<Sputnik> Bei Lodge it  Paste#431231
<srtu> link?!
<Sputnik> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/431231/
<Sputnik> Bin noch nicht so bewandert, in Ubuntu.
<szal> Pastebin hat mit Ubuntu nix zu tun, das is heutzutage Grundwissen für Chat-Support
<Sputnik> Ok, ich werde mir  es merken
<Sputnik> Es wär schön wenn da mal einer draufguckt
<srtu> mach ich ja
<Sputnik> Ok
<jokrebel> Sputnik: Bitte nochmal ein update und safe-upgrade drüberjagen und pasten.
<Sputnik> Ja mache ich.
<szal> zum Einen fehlt die Angabe des Befehls, mit dem die Ausgabe erscheint..  in diesem Fall net weiter tragisch, weil man weiß, was gemacht wurde, aber kann durchaus hilfreich sein
<srtu> wäre halt schön wenn du auch den eingetippten befehl mit gepastet hättest, und net nur das was die paketverwaltung zurück gibt
<Sputnik> Ok
<jokrebel> Sputnik: und ubufox ist genau was? Das ist doch aus ner Fremdquelle, oder?
<szal> zum Anderen sieht die Ausgabe schwer danach aus, als ob nix gemacht worden sei
<szal> jokrebel: nee, der is in den Hauptquellen vorhanden
<szal> This is a transitional dummy package to ease the migration from the ubufox to the new xul-ext-ubufox package. You can remove it safely.
<szal> xul-ext-ubufox -> Ubuntu-specific configuration defaults and apt support for Firefox
<Sputnik> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/431237/
<Sputnik> Hab alles nochmal gemacht
<srtu> fehler 1, zuerst update dann upgrade
<Sputnik> Hab ich aber gemacht
<szal> hatter gemacht, siehe weiter unten
<srtu> ah OK sorry
 * szal würde anhand der oben geposteten Beschreibung von ubufox denselben deinstallieren, da dessen Funktionalität auf xul-ext-ubufox übergegangen is
<szal> s/anhand/aufgrund/
<shetlandpony> szal meant: würde aufgrund der oben geposteten Beschreibung von ubufox denselben deinstallieren, da dessen Funktionalität auf xul-ext-ubufox übergegangen is
<Sputnik> Ja ok, vielen Dank.
<srtu> ja irgendwie behindert das paket xul-ext-ubufox, steht aber ja auch da
<srtu> für was brauchste das eigentlich?
<szal> stell mir nur die Frage, warum da irnkwer meint, n Übergangspaket bauen zu müssen; vernünftige Provides, Replaces und Obsoletes in der Paketdefinition sollten auch hinlangen
<Sputnik> Das Paket wurde in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung, angeboten.
<Sputnik> Ist das ein Bug?
<srtu> nein nein, das ist schon da das paket
<srtu> das haste irgendwann mal installiert
<Sputnik> Ach so Ok.
<srtu> du willst es mit aptitude upgrade ja nur updaten
<szal> srtu: is vermutlich als vorgeschlagenes Paket beim Installieren oder Updaten von Firefox mit installiert worden
<Sputnik> Bestimmt beim neuen Firefox 5
<srtu> manuelles update von firefox meinste szal?
<szal> srtu: nee, über die Paketverwaltung; kann mich dunkel erinnern, den Vorschlag auch gehabt zu haben, aber da ich grundsätzlich ohne Vorschläge installiere, hats das bei mir net mit reingezogen
<srtu> also als n00b sollte man eigentlich die finger von fremdquellen und backports lassen, nur mal so btw
<Sputnik> nein war ein atomatisches
<srtu> weil firefox 5 in lucid?
<szal> srtu: und zum wiederholten Mal: das is weder Fremdquelle noch Backport, jedenfalls in Natty
<Sputnik> Ja in Lucid
<srtu> das ist aber lucid szal!
<jokrebel> .oO( evtl. aus den Mozilla-PPAs?
<srtu> da kannste noch so oft sagen das es in natty drinne ist
<srtu> ist völlig schnuppe, in lucid ists net!
<szal> srtu: ok, bei Lucid wär ich mir jetzt net sicher..  -> Sputnik: /etc/apt/sources.list inn Pastebin kopieren bitte
<jokrebel> szal: Schau Dir sein aptitude update an. Da sieht man doch, dass da sehr wohl auch andere Quellen vorhanden sind.
<srtu> versteh eh net warum die anfänger das beste an linux gleich mal voll ignorieren, die paketverwaltung kein system so sauber halten, man darf da nur nix dranvorbei installieren, in lucid ist firefox 3.6, also bleibt man einfach dabei
<szal> in der Tat, da hamwer ihn schon -> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-de
<srtu> jo
<szal> und noch ne Fremdquelle -> Ign http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main Translation-de
<Sputnik> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/431252/
<jokrebel> szal: Und mit einem reinen /etc/apt/sources.list pasten siehst das noch nicht mal wie Du siehst ;-) …weil vermutlich im Unterordner sources.list.d beheimatet. Besser ist da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list#Support
<Sputnik> Noch eine unbedarfte Frage. Wie deinstalliere ich das Ubufox paket?
<Sputnik> Hat einer interesse an einem IBM T23?
<jokrebel> ,ot? Sputnik Flohmarkt bitte nebenan.
<shetlandpony> Sputnik Flohmarkt bitte nebenan.: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Sputnik> OK
<srtu> @sputnik sudo aptitude purge ubufox
<Sputnik> Danke sehr.
<srtu> np
<szal> srtu: vllt sollte man sich darauf einigen, ob man für Anleitungszwecke apt-get oder aptitude verwendet; durcheinanderwerfen hilft keinem
<srtu> aber schon merkwürdig, du knallst fremdquellen in deine sources list weißt aber net wie man pakte deinstaliert
<Sputnik> Hat geklappt, vielen dank, Mache jezt ein update per Aktualisierungsverwaltung.
<srtu> naja weiß ehrlich gesagt net wie das bei ubuntu gereglet ist, aber unter debian ist aptitude standard seit lenny
<szal> srtu: nach dem, was ich so mitkriege, is auf dem Ubuntu-Livesystem (das wohl die meisten zum Installieren nehmen) aptitude net mitgeliefert
<k1l> glaube aptitude ist nicht mehr standard seit 11.04
 * szal hat Kubuntu von Alternate-CD installiert, da war aptitude dabei
<srtu> aber stimmt schon zumindest sollte sich der user für eine paketverwaltung entscheiden, welche ist eigentlich egal
<srtu> bzw geschmackssache
<Sputnik> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,verabschiede mich mal.
<jokrebel> Sputnik: Deine Fremdquellen solltes Du trotzdem rausnehmen.
<Sputnik> Ok mache ich
<Sputnik> hab ubufox schon deinstalliert.
<jokrebel> Sputnik: Da wird sich bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder was updaten, wenn Du nicht auch die Paketquellen deaktibvierst,
<Sputnik> Wie mache ich das denn? Ubufox ist nicht mehr in Var
<jokrebel> Sputnik: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/paketquellen
<Sputnik> Ok ich schau mal nach.Hab keine Zeit mehr und vielen dank. Ist alles notiert.
<Minipluto> Dort steht, ~/bin stünde von Haus aus in der PATH Variable: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/homeverzeichnis#Benutzer-Programme-wie-Root-Programme-starten – Scheint bei mir nicht der Fall zu sein. Zumindest steht es nicht dabei, wenn ich im Terminal mal „echo $PATH“ angebe. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Ansonsten kann ich den Ordner ja auch in meine ~/.bashrc rein setzen oder?
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/65oqo3p |        Homeverzeichnis › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<bullgard4> Minipluto: Ich habe in meiner ~/.bashrc die Zeile PATH= "HOME/.bin:HOME/bin:PATH".
<dAnjou> bullgard4: ~/bin dürfte schon in der .profile stehen
<dAnjou> oder .bash_profile
<dAnjou> Minipluto: version?
<Minipluto> bullgard4, dAnjou: 10.10. In der .bashrc steht es nicht drin aber in der .profile ist es in einer if-Bedingung, die erst nach dem Ordner guckt. Wenn die nur ein mal beim Systemstart eingelesen wird, haben wir ja die Erklärung
<bullgard4> dAnjou: In .profile steht es nicht.
<Minipluto> :D
<dAnjou> bullgard4: und deine version?
<bullgard4> Natty 64-bit
<Nicodemus> help!
<Nicodemus> --help!
<dAnjou> bullgard4: stehts in /etc/skel/.bashrc ?
<Nicodemus> sorry
<Nicodemus> just trying these wired commands
<dAnjou> bullgard4: sorry, in /etc/skel/.profile ?
<dAnjou> Nicodemus: nicht hier
<dAnjou> Nicodemus: this is a german-speaking channel
<Nicodemus> so linux is working on german commands ?
<dAnjou> Nicodemus: you don't understand. this is support channel for all german speaking ubuntu users
<Nicodemus> entschuldigen Sie bitte
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Dort auch nicht. --  Es ist aber so, wie Minipluto sagt, "ist es in einer if-Bedingung, die erst nach dem Ordner guckt."
<dAnjou> bullgard4: wenn bei dir in /etc/skel/.profile nicht auf irgendeine weise ~/bin dem PATH hinzugefügt wird, hast du kein ubuntu oder kräfig rumgefrickelt
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Deine Aussage ist richtig. Ich habe nichts daran herumgefummelt.
<Minipluto> ich starte gleich mal neu, danke euch für die Hinweise
<LupusE> hi
<Minipluto> dAnjou + bullgard4: wie vermutet, hat er ~/bin nun nach dem Neustart übernommen und jetzt wird auch die dort versymlinkte binary gefunden. Auch vom gedit Werkzeug-Plugin. Danke
<bullgard4> Wie schön!
<Nicodemus> Ich hatte probleme , Ubuntu zu installieren bis ich herraus fandndas es an einer Biosoption lag AHCI disabled... openSUSE hattte damit  keinerlei Probleme..
<k1l> Minipluto: unter ubuntu kann man user kram auch ins home packen unter ~/bin
<Nicodemus> das gab nen ata3: error im Bootscreen
<Minipluto> k1l: gerade darum ging es. Da ich den Ordner gerade erst angelegt hatte, hatte er den nicht automatisch im $PATH drin, wie es im Wiki angegeben war.
<Nicodemus> "ata3: error"
<k1l> neu einloggen reicht da imho
<k1l> @ Minipluto 
<Minipluto> k1l: ich habe mir einfach mal die Zeit genommen... :D
<Gamoder> 82.113
<Gamoder> ups
<Der_Held> Nabend
<Th3Unr3achabl3> RitterEdd
<fazer> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit tls auf meinem proftpd server. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/431359/
<fazer> Ich hoffe, dass mir der ein oder andere helfen kann :)
<bekks> Jul 06 17:48:54 mod_tls/2.2.2[16943]: TLSv1/SSLv3 connection accepted, using cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256 bits)
<bekks> Da ist kein Problem :)
<nighty2k__> nabend zusammen
<nighty2k__> hat zufällig jemand Win 7 und ab und zu probleme beim zugriff auf Samba?
<arrrrcanum42> hm ... nie eigentlich
<Der_Held> jo
<nighty2k__> ursache schon gefunden?
<nighty2k__> kann auf dem win7 die netzwerkkarte neu starten, sämtliche dienste, bringt alles nichts nur nen reboot und dann wieder ohne murren
<fazer> nighty2k__: welche version von win7 hast du denn?
<nighty2k__> ne prof
<nighty2k__> mit sp1
<Der_Held> du hast unter win 7 verschiedene Netzwerkeinstellungen... privat...Arbeitsplatz...oeffentlich
<nighty2k__> steheh auf heimnetzwerk
<nighty2k__> das seltsame ist ja, die samba log, sagt es würde keinen zugriff geben
<Der_Held> Unter win7 muss der loginname passwort gleich dem samba login und passwort sein
<nighty2k__> in dem problem zeitraum
<fazer> nighty2k__: hm mit den home versionen können laut wiki probleme auftreten, aber du hast ja ne prof version..
<Der_Held> hat damit nichts zu tun
<nighty2k__> wie gesagt ist alles gegeben nachm reboot geht alles wunderbar, nur ganz zufällig manchma nicht
<Der_Held> hast den gleichen username und das gleiche passwort?
<nighty2k__> klar, sicher
<Der_Held> bei xp egal bei win7 halt nicht...
<fazer> nighty2k__: hast du den zugriff mit anderen rechnern mal probiert?
<nighty2k__> in dem fehler moment noch nicht, werde sobal der fehler auftritt mal nen virtuelles xp booten und testen
<fazer> nighty2k__: gute idee!
<k1l> oder einfach mal in einem win support channel fragen :)
<nighty2k__> k1l samba läuft doch auf meinem ubuntu :-D
<Der_Held> hast du nen Rotes Kreuz beim Laufwerk?
<nighty2k__> jup ^^
<fazer> :D
<k1l> nighty2k__: nach deiner aussage liegt der fehler aber bei win7.
<Der_Held> und direkt nen klick drauf gibt das Laufwerk nicht frei?
<nighty2k__> Der_Held Nein, auch neustart netzwerkkarte / dienste etc nicht erst der rechner reboot
<Der_Held> gibt ne win7 einstellung um netzwerkressourcen einzusparen
<nighty2k__> k1l NTLM Fehler sind ja bekantn zwischen 7 und samba hätte ja sien können das was bekannt ist
<Der_Held> nach 15 min 
<nighty2k__> Der_Held deswegen auch neustart der dienste
<Der_Held> Haben xp clients und win 7 clients in der netzwerkumgebung am samba angeschlossen
<Der_Held> luebbt ohne grosse problem
<nighty2k__> naja einigen wir uns doch darauf, werde beim nächsten mal nen virtuelles xp testen, wenn nicht hört ihr wieder von mir, bevor k1l's Blutdruck noch steigt :-)
<Der_Held> ok...
<Der_Held> bin hier auch immer kurz vorm rausflug
<nighty2k__> was anderes, mir ist jemand vor zwei wochen mal bei nem Raid5 crash zur seite gestanden, dieser jemand zufällig da, wollte noch infos von mir, name ist mir leider entfallen
<nighty2k__> und noch was anderes, gibts nen S.M.A.R.T tool für die konsole? mein Raid ist zum 3. mal gecrashed, und glaube shcon fast an nen spinn up fehler
<k1l> ,festplattenstatus? nighty2k__ 
<shetlandpony> nighty2k__, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<nighty2k__> thx .... wiki suche nach s.m.a.r.t brachte nichts :-D
<nighty2k__> muss ich was bei der smart abfrage von raid platten beachten (mdadm) ?
<k1l> k.a. software raids sind nicht meine baustelle
<Der_Held> @nighty2k lese mal die infos unter dem link dann findest Du auch allesd ueber s.m.a.r.t
<bekks> ,smart? nighty2k__ 
<shetlandpony> nighty2k__, smart [aka festplattenstatus] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus##### Magnetische Massenspeichergeraete #Festplatten# arbeiten im mechanisch-technischen Grenzbereich. Die Frage, ob sie irgendwann versagen, stellt sich daher nicht - interessant ist nur, wann dies der Fall sein wird. Bei den meisten Beschaedigungen ist zwar eine Wiederherstellung durch Spezialisten moeglich, welche aber ausgesprochen kostenint
<shetlandpony>  darstellt.....
<Der_Held> @shetlandpony ..gibt gleich nen paste verweis... wetten?
<nighty2k__> shetlandpony thx, was smart ist ist mir bekannt =) wollte nur wissen wie ichs auf der konsole abfrage und obs probleme geben könnte mit dem mdadm device
<Robert_Zenz> ,bot? nighty2k__ 
<shetlandpony> nighty2k__: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Der_Held> haha
<nighty2k__> dann ist es eben an bekks gerichtet
<nighty2k__> :-S
<bekks> smartctl eintippen.
<nighty2k__> und vorher am besten smartmontools installieren? ^^
<bekks> Klingt wie ein Plan.
<nighty2k__> ;-)
<arrrrcanum42> gibt es eigentlich etwas ähnlich interessantes wie nagios, nur opensource, und weniger kostenintensiv, dass erwähnenswert wäre (ntop ausgeschlossen)
<Der_Held> nagios ist opensource und kostenlos
<arrrrcanum42> naja ...
<bekks> Ist es.
<Der_Held> naja was?
<Der_Held> zu faul zu konfigurieren?
<arrrrcanum42> nein
<arrrrcanum42> ich meinte nagios xi
<arrrrcanum42> wobei ... nein heute ist ein schlechter tag, vergesst es.
<Der_Held> dann nehm nagios ohne ix
<Der_Held> sorry xi
<arrrrcanum42> ;)
<Der_Held> wir monitoren damit inhouse server... externe server ... 
<arrrrcanum42> bachelor/master arbeit schreiben und gleichzeitig alles mögliche noch einrichten wollen und testen endet nicht besonders gut. und wie gerade jetzt in gedankensalat
<Der_Held> plugins bis der Arzt kommt
<arrrrcanum42> ja das hatte ichmal bei ntop aber es hat mich irgendwie genervt
<Der_Held> Trink nen Bier.... 
<arrrrcanum42> wird zeit ja
<Der_Held> ntop? hat dich genervt? 
<Der_Held> ntop
<arrrrcanum42> ja vor einiger zeit konnte es mich richtig gut nerven mit seinen plugins
<arrrrcanum42> vermutlich war zu wenig bier im spiel
<dadrc> Oder zuviel OT o0
<arrrrcanum42> nein definitiv zu wenig :D
<alamar> arrrrcanum42: icinga
<nighty2k__> so ich nochma, kennt sich jemand etwas genauer mit smart aus und kann mir sagen welche werte für G-Sense_Error_Rate in der toleranz liegen
<bekks> 0 :)
<nighty2k__> mhm was sagt ne 213 auf der richter skala?
<arrrrcanum42> niedrige, nehme ich an *duck*
<bekks> nighty2k__: 213 zuviel.
<nighty2k__> von dreit platten, alle zur selben zeit gekauft und immer am selben ort, hat genau die die ausgefallen ist ne 213 beim G Sensor
<bekks> Dann kauf mal eine neue.
<nighty2k__> und Raw_Read_Error Rate von 6
<nighty2k__> kaufen? im leben nciht die platte ist keine 4 wochen alt ^^
<alamar> arrrrcanum42: zenoss
<alamar> zenoss ist wirklich nett. 
<arrrrcanum42> danke!
<alamar> zabbix ist auch gut/weit verbreitet aber ich weiß gard nicht ob das frei ist
<alamar> unfrei gibts noch whatsup
<nighty2k__> joa zabbix is frei....
<alamar> und ansonsten komplementär zu sowas gibts munin&smokeping 
<arrrrcanum42> reichlich also
<bekks> nighty2k__: Dann leb halt mit einer kaputten Platte.
<alamar> ich persönlich mag nagios nicht sehr. die konfiguration ist relativ zeitaufwendig, gerade bei erstsetups
<nighty2k__> bekks das war auf gewährleistung bezogen
<nighty2k__> im sinne des HGB stellt das sicher ein mangel dar
<bekks> Und im Sinne des Ubuntu-Supports ist es OT. :)
<nighty2k__> :-S
<nighty2k__> irgendwie ist hier alles OT
<Der_Held> @alamar das stimmt.. aber 
<nighty2k__> was hat netzwerkmanagment mit Ubuntu zu tun? es lässt sich drauf installieren
<Der_Held> wenn dann ist es ne absolute hilfe
<nighty2k__> Habt Ihr eigentlich auch Schilder mit Aufschrift OT wenn ein Kunde im RL euch übers Wetter erzählt *fg*
<k1l> nighty2k__: wenn du dich nicht an die regeln halten willst, dann hol dir deinen support bitte woanders. ich bin es leid euch dauernd ermahnen und mit euch diskutieren zu müssen.
<nighty2k__> :-S
<arrrrcanum42> jetzt is ruhe ^^
<nighty2k__> Internet Relay Church - Please keep quiet ... Den Helfern vielen Dank :-) gn8 ... Ich bin Raus
<jwi> "ein kunde" Oo
<jokrebel> gn8
<fazer> hallo, ich richte gerade einen proftpd server mit tls ein, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich virtuellen benutzern mehrere verzeichnisse rekursiv zuordnen kann, so wie bei samba?
<fazer> das man ein "root" verzeichnis hat, in dem die "freigegebenen" verzeichnisse sind
<xharx> wie kann ich ein programm beenden, wenn auch kill -SIGKILL es nicht beendet?
<bekks> fazer: bind mounts.
<bekks> xharx: gar nicht.
<xharx> ich hab ein problem mit transmission, ich habe sogar linux neu gestartet, jetzt ist es wieder abgestürzt und lässt sich nicht beenden
<xharx> was ist da zu tun
<fazer> bekks: ich verstehe nicht ganz. meinst du, dass ich die verzeichnisse mounten soll?
<bekks> xharx: Neustarten.
<bekks> fazer: Ich sagte bind mounts.
<xharx> und dann?
<bekks> Du hast zB /server/proftpd/ als chroot-basis in proftpd.
<bekks> Dann legst Du dort foo, bar und baz an, und moountest mit zB "mount -o /media/daten/foo /server/proftpd/foo" foo dorthin, wo es die User sehen sollen.
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, mit mount kann ich Verzeichnisse querd durch's System einhängen?
<bekks> Klar.
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, cool, wusst ich gar nicht. Danke.
<bekks> Das ist Sinn und Zweck von bind mounts - anders könnte man zB chroots gar nicht aufsetzen.
<MisterX> mir ist, als ich mich gerade daran machen wollte, mein bevorzugtes os auf mein netbook zu packen, aufgefallen, dass meine usb-sticks (there is no optical drive…) nicht groß genug fürn iso sind
<MisterX> zumindest nicht fürn *buntu iso
<k1l> wie groß sind sie denn?
<k1l> wie groß sind sie denn?
<MisterX> 64mb und 256mb
<MisterX> also ausreichend für z.B. dsl
<kirsten> hallo, folgendes: ich nutze noch ubuntu 10.04 jetzt gibt es ein programm (PDF edit) das ich gerne in einer neueren Version hätte, als es unter 10.04 installiert wird, geht das irgendwie?
<MisterX> kirsten: ja, das geht
<kirsten> und wie?
<k1l> MisterX: naja, nen cd iso hat 700mb
<MisterX> kirsten: entweder du suchst dir paketquellen, die das aktueller haben, oder du kompilierst selbst aus den quellen
<k1l> kirsten: mit einer fremdquelle
<MisterX> also, aus dem quellcode
<MisterX> k1l: richtig. ich überlege jetzt gerade, ob ich ne brücke über z.B. dsl schlage…
<kirsten> ok, und über die Fremdquelle würde dann nur das eine Programm aktualisiert, ja?
<MeMyself> oder einfach ein netinstall iso runterladen
<MisterX> kirsten: über die fremdquelle würde alles aktualisiert, was in der fremdquelle ist
<MisterX> deswegen ist bei fremdquellen auch immer vorsicht geboten
<kirsten> das ist schlecht!
<MisterX> kirsten: naja, du müsstest dann einfach gucken, was drin ist und bei aktualisierungen drauf achten…
<Streamstormer> MisterX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MisterX> yeah :)
<MisterX> Streamstormer: danke :)
<kirsten> sowas geht bei mir grundsätzlich immer schief, da lass ich lieber die finger davon :(
<MisterX> kirsten: welche funktion benötigst du denn?
<MisterX> gibt ja noch ein paar andere programme, die pdfs editieren, vielleicht wirst du da in den "regulären" quellen fündig?
<kirsten> ich möchte PDF Formulare nachträglich bearbeiten - also ich suche sozusagen einen ersatz für acrobat
<MisterX> kirsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF#PDF-Dateien-bearbeiten
<MisterX> hast du da schonmal durchgeguckt?
<vectory> pdfedit war bei mir arschlahm
<vectory> nichts mit anzufangen, und kein stift tool afaict
<kirsten> was ging denn besser?
<vectory> gimp
<vectory> für meine zwecke
<kirsten> ja, die meisten Programme von da hab ich schon ausprobiert
<vectory> aber gimp und besser in einem satz ^^
<fazer> bekks: vielen dank!!
<vectory> kirsten: is eher n thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<MisterX> vectory: wieso ist das denn offtopic? so aus interesse…
<kirsten> ok, das mit gimp war aber auch schon n guter tipp, danke und tschüß
<kirsten> weil das hier n support ist
<MisterX> kirsten: wo genau ist hilfestellung bei programmsuche bzw. fremdquellen etc. kein support?!
<kirsten> ja doch irgenwie schon
<kirsten> ich muss jetzt aber wieder hier raus. tschüssi
<vectory> MisterX: da sind uu mehr die was dazu sagen können
<MisterX> okay, das isn argument :)
<Tigru1> Hallo und guten Abend zusammen!
<Tigru1> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Ubuntu auf einem eeePC 1101HA? 
<MisterX> Tigru1: nein. aber ich installiere gleich eins auf 1016P
<k1l> Tigru1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus_Eee_1101HA
<Tigru1> MisterX: da muss ich gleich mal googlen, was das ist.
<Tigru1> k1l: Ui... dankeschön!
<k1l> ,hcl? Tigru1 da findest du sicher noch mehr erfahrungen bzw hinweise
<shetlandpony> Tigru1 da findest du sicher noch mehr erfahrungen bzw hinweise: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Tigru1> shetlandpony: danke! Ich hab in einem Wiki gelesen, dass der Support für poulsbo eher schlechter geworden ist - der Höhepunkt war wohl bei 9.10, deswegen tendiere ich dazu, das zu installieren... oder ist es nicht ratsam, an einer "alten" Version zu kleben?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Tigru1, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber - der Hoehepunkt war wohl bei 9.10, deswegen tendiere ich dazu, das zu installieren... oder ist es nicht ratsam, an einer "alten" Version zu kleben
<Tigru1> Oh... das ist der bot hier - *rolleyes*
<MisterX> :)
<vectory> Tigru1: viele werden sagen das es keine gute idee ist
<vectory> weil keine security oder software updates
<vectory> 10.4 ist long term supported, das ist dann die sicherere wette
<vectory> sicherererere*
<vectory> omg
<Tigru1> vectory: hmmm... ich hab immer den Eindruck, auch die etwas älteren Linuxe sind um ein Vielfaches sicherer als ein noch so aktuelles XP... und das ist halt das, mit dem ich gerade die ganze Zeit so unterwegs bin.
<vectory> ja, aber die treiber sind halt auch nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand
<Tigru1> :-/
<Tigru1> stimmt.
<Robert_Zenz> vectory, solange sie funktionieren ist's doch egal.
<vectory> vllt ist da der stromverbrauch auch noch besser ^^
<Tigru1> Ach... ich werd mir irgendwann mal einfach in den Sommerferien mal ausprobieren. Im Augenblick hab ich zu viel Angst, mir was zu zerschießen. Die Partitionierung ist irgendwie so intransparent bei der Kiste.
<Tigru1> Vielen Dank jedenfalls schonmal! :)
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> weiß jemand, wie ich für die tty1 das tastatur-layout ändern kann?
<alamar> mit loadkeys 
<ring0> gibt es eine möglichkeit die icons auf dem desktop bei gnome 2.30 mit einem lock zu versehen, so dass diese nicht mehr bewegt und gelöscht werden können?
<MisterX> alamar: wo liegen denn die entspr. files?
<MisterX> die beiden unter man genannten punkte sind… nicht existent
<alamar> MisterX: bitte?
<MisterX> naja es wird auf /usr/share/keymaps referenziert
<alamar> ach du redest von keymaps
<alamar> ja das ist default
<MisterX> und auf /usr/src/linux/drivers/char
<alamar> ziemlich sicher nicht
<MisterX> → man loadkeys
<MisterX> apart from that: kann defkeymap.kmap nicht finden…
<alamar> MisterX: die keymap files liegen in /usr/share/keymaps/ und da steht nirgendwo dass die keymap files im src verzeichnis deines linux kernels lägen
<MisterX> 1.) there is no /usr/share/keymaps
<MisterX> 2.) defkeymap.map soll angeblich in /usr/src/linux/drivers/char liegen können (lt. man)
<alamar> 1.) doch 2.) dann installier dir die kernel sourcen 
<alamar> und nein das steht nicht in der manpage
<alamar> in der manpage werden /usr/share/keymaps/ und /usr/share/keymaps/defkeymap.kmap referenziert
<alamar> abgesehen davon - was interessierts dich wo die keymaps liegen
<alamar> aptitude install console-data wenn dir das verzeichnis fehlt
<MisterX> willst du n shot von meinen manpages…
<MisterX> und, danke.
<bekks> MisterX: Ich hätte gerne mal ein lsb_release -a
<MisterX> bekks: problem already solved, console-data fehlte
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-07
<bullgard4> (Auf einem v-Server:) '~$ screen -x; There is no screen to be attached.' Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?
<Sandreas> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein paar kleine Probleme mit lirc / irexec. Ich habe eine Datei /etc/lirc/lircrc erstellt mit folgendem Inhalt: http://pastebin.com/DjYGgYCt
<Sandreas> allerdings wird beim Tastendruck xbmc nicht gestartet. schreibe ich statt /usr/bin/xbmc ein reboot, kann ich den PC damit rebooten, die Taste wird also erkannt
<Sandreas> Weiß jemand Rat?
<bullgard4> Sandreas: Was für eine Programmiersprache ist das?
<Sandreas> bullgard4: Das ist eine Konfigurationsdatei für lirc
<dreamon_> bullgard lirc ist so ein Fernbedienungsprogramm.. Kannst den PC steuern mit einer Fernbedienung(so wars zumindest mal) oder täusch ich mich
<bullgard4> Ihr habt meine Frage nicht beantwortet. --  Tschüß.
<Sandreas> dreamon_: nee stimmt so
<Nicodemus> test
<_pingu> ubuntu 10.04-> menüsystem->systemverwaltung->benutzer und gruppen öffnet ein fenster, jedoch kann ich keinen nutzer hinzufügen? brauch ich dafür rootrechte? wie mach ich das?
<mgolisch> da ist normal son entsperren button oder so
<jokrebel> hi
<belZe> Moin, hatte 11.04 server an nem fullhd Monitor laufen. Jetzt musste er an einen 15" (1024x786). Offensichtlich wird die Auflösung nicht automatisch runtergestellt? Monitor meldet nämlich Out of range. Wie komme ich ins Grub menu? Das sehe ich nämlich auch nicht :)
<dreamon> Wie schaltet ich compiz bei Natty ab?
<yan_nick> hey leute
<koegs> google hat schnell ein ergebnis geliefert: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32447/how-do-i-disable-compiz-in-the-ubuntu-classic-session
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dybcqy | gnome - How do I disable Compiz in the Ubuntu Classic session? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<yan_nick> wie kann ich eine webcam simulieren
<bullgard4> dreamon: GNOME 2 oder Unity?
<yan_nick> heißt, screen as webcam oder so?
<szal> belZe: per ssh einloggen, /etc/default/grub entspr. anpassen und Grub updaten?
<dreamon> bullgard4, gnome2
<dreamon> hier macht drag & drop probleme.. will compiz mal deaktivieren.. über Erscheinungsbild geht das nicht mehr abschalten
<yan_nick> geht das nicht?
<koegs> dreamon: wie oben beschrieben beim login "Ubuntu Classic (no effects)" auswählen
<bullgard4> dreamon: System > Preferences > Appearance > (Appearance Preferences) > Visual Effects > None > Close.
<belZe> szal: Wenn er denn booten würde *g*
<belZe> Nochmal hier hin gehotl
<dreamon> bullgard4, ne, das geht nicht mehr.. 
<szal> belZe: das Grub-Menü hat gewöhnlich n Timeout & die Kiste bootet von alleine, wenn man keine Taste drückt
<dreamon> koegs, Ich probiersma.
<bullgard4> dreamon: äh. Irrtum. Du mußt beim Einloggen, nachdem Du Deinen Benutzernamen ausgewählt hast, in der Zeile unten im anmeldebildschirm auswählen »Ubuntu Classic«.
<dreamon> Ok, danke ging abschalten.. Leider Leider geht drag & drop immer noch nicht.. 
<belZe> szal: So, Grub Auflösung und vga=normal als Kernel Parameter bringt schonmal 2/3 Schritte weiter :) Fehlt nur noch die Auflösung nachdem er nouveau lädt - wofür auch immer das aufm Server gebraucht wird
<koegs> von wo nach wo willst du denn drag&drop?
<dreamon> koegs, Kennst du fotowall? Will bilder reinziehen, das ging früher immer jetzt nicht mehr.. muß alles über Open dialog hinzufügen.. sehr sehr umständlich
<szal> belZe: ich glaub, 'vga=0x317' wäre besser lesbar ;)
<szal> belZe: für das Andere wäre es vermutlich sinnvoll, nen evtl. Splash zu deaktivieren
<belZe> Silent hab ich schon weggemacht. Aber wenn er nouveau lädt ändert er wieder die Auflösung. Mal gucken, vielleicht geht die autom. Erkennung da. Warum ist nouveau auf einem Server, der nur console hat?
<koegs> dreamon: werds grad mal kurz testen
<koegs> draemon: bei mir geht es weder in 11.04 noch in 10.04
<dreamon> koegs, aha. Das ging aber früher.. tadellos.. hab schon mehrere Bilder gebaut.. Seit wann es nicht mehr geht weiß ich nicht.. ich dachte das liegt bestimmt an unity
<dreamon> Aber wenns bei 10.04 auch nicht geht. grübel
<dreamon> dann liegts vielleicht an fotowall
<szal> belZe: sieht so aus, als gäbe es noch ne Grub-Option "text", die man zusätzlich in die Zeile GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= packen kann
<szal> belZe: ansonsten 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'; back in ye olde days war das des Öfteren zu was gut
<belZe> szal: Hab schon, danke. Aber jetzt habe ich ein tolles Phänomen. Die Kiste startet bei mir hier unterm Schreibtisch. Aber sobald ich ihn in den Serverraum packe bootet Ubuntu nicht wegen "CPU1: Not responding." Gerade 2x gemacht hin und her
<szal> löl
<timetrick> Hallo :)
<eminor> hi
<timetrick> Wohin wende ich mich am sinnvollsten, wenn ich ein wenig Hilfestellung mit awk brauche?
<eminor> timetrick: #awk
<timetrick> eminor: Was es nicht alles gibt ;) danke!
<belZe> szal: Ursache gefunden: Defekter Mausport am KVM-Switch. Interessant, dass sowas ein "CPU not responding" verursachen kann
<lolmatic> hey
<_pingu> wie kann ich mal eben unter ubuntu 10.04 einen user deaktivieren?
<ppq> _pingu: deaktivieren = login verhindert? shell auf /bin/false setzen
<_pingu> ppq: ja. wie meinst du das?
<k1l> _pingu: willst du den user löschen?
<_pingu> k1l: oder so
<nahab> hallo, hab ubuntu 11.4 und nun unten keinen panal sondern an der seite  eine seidbar wie bekomme ich ubuntu wieder so hin, das nur oben und unten ein panal ist?
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: beim anmeldescreen auf gnome classic umstellen. jetzt bist du gerade in unity.
<nahab> LetoThe2nd, ui danke...welches persönlich findes du besser?
<LetoThe2nd> nahab: meine meinung ist da nicht ausschlaggebend. pro/contra gnome/kde/unity/whatever diskussionen bitte generall in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke. sehr.
<LetoThe2nd> s/danke. sehr/ danke sehr/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: nahab: meine meinung ist da nicht ausschlaggebend. pro/contra gnome/kde/unity/whatever diskussionen bitte generall in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.  danke sehr.
<nahab> oki ich stell dann mal um :-)
<NTQ> Man kriegt ja immer gesagt man soll die Vorschaubilder bei Nautilus abschalten, damit ein Ordner schneller läd. Aber anstatt den Komfort abzuschalten, wäre ich eher für eine Lösung das ganze zu optimieren. Gibt's da schon einen bug report dazu? oder wie soll ich am schlausten nach einem suchen?
<NTQ> wundert mich grad, dass hier niemand was schreibt. alle am futtern? ^^
<maik_> ne das nicht...
<maik_> am überlegen wie ich mich richtig ausdrücke
<buji> ls
<NTQ> maik_: scheint ne komplizierte sache zu sein
<himbeere> Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Networkmanager einen VPN Tunnel eingerichtet?
<apollo13> klar
<NTQ> klar
<himbeere> benutzt du auch KDE
<apollo13> natürlich nicht :þ
<NTQ> nein
<himbeere> was dann?
<apollo13> warum können leute keine ordentlichen fragen stellen
<apollo13> nen tty
<NTQ> gnome
<apollo13> -> ot
<himbeere> dann muß ich also KDE deinstallieren und Gnome benutzen?
<apollo13> WTF
<NTQ> himbeere: umfragen kannst du im offtopic stellen
<laamik> Hallo zusammen, wie kann ich Software installieren, die nicht im Software-center steht?
<NTQ> himbeere: nein
<apollo13> laamik: über synaptic
<NTQ> laamik: kommt drauf an wie die software vorliegt
<himbeere> oder kann man beides gleichzeitig benutzen
<NTQ> himbeere: gleichzeitig wohl nicht, aber nebeneinander sicherlich.
<laamik> ich hab evince geladen und entpackt. Jetzt hab ich viele einzelne Dateien und weiß nicht was ich mit machen soll...
<buji> hallo...kennt sich jemand mit jabber account einrichten und empathy aus? habs schon dreimal versucht, aber nachem ich den account erfolgreich angemeldet hatte, stand beim nächsten mal jedesmal die meldung..."Name ist bereits in Benutzung"
<himbeere> na dann probiere ich gnome mal aus
<NTQ> laamik: ist da keine readme.txt oder install.txt dabei oder ähnliches?
<laamik> oh ich guck mal
<laamik> NTQ: weder das eine, noch das andere
<jokrebel> buji: Vielleicht weil Du noch angemeldet bist? Nur ins Panel minimiert?
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: kurzform, du hast dir den quelltext als .tar.bz2 .tar.gz oder ähnlihes geholt?
<laamik> als tar.gz und hab es ausgepackt
<buji> jokrebel: wenn ich auf den chaticon im panel gehe, erscheint die kontaktliste mit der selben nachricht im fenster:...Name bereits in Benutzung
<laamik> hab eine Install gefunden, aber ich versteh nicht recht was ich machen soll
<apollo13> lesen…
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: gut. dann willst du jetzt erst mal das lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: ganz. dann denkst du drüber nach.
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: dann liest du's nochmal, und denkst nochmal drüber nach.
<laamik> ok, dann mach ich das mal.
<laamik> ich danke euch 
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: und _dann_, wenn du immer noch der meinung bist dass das eine gute idee ist, reden wir weiter.
<laamik> ok, dann bis später! ;)
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: doofe frage - warum den quelltest?
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: was hat dir an "apt-get install evince" nicht zugesagt?
<buji> whois jokrebel
<jokrebel> buji: Eher weniger - ich nutze Pidgin (und auch das eher selten). Und stell Deine Fragen doch bitte hier und an alle, Danke.
<buji> ich irc über empthy...wie kann ich ssl verschüsselung aktieren?
<laamik> LetoThe2nd: Ich hab das "apt-get install evince" nicht gelesen in der install. Ich will nur das Programm installieren um pdf's zu lesen
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<laamik> Ich hab die Seite gelesen und hab nix verstanden und dann hab ich es nochmal gelesen und den Mut ein bisschen mehr verloren und noch weniger verstanden :'(
<jokrebel> laamik: Dann solltest Du Dich schnellsten mit dem Ubuntu-Way-of-getting-Software auseinandersetzen…
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: auf deutsch, du willst einfach was installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> ,paketverwaltung? laamik 
<shetlandpony> laamik, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: dann guckst du lieber mal da...
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: bzw. das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic
<laamik> ok ich guck mal! Ja ich will nur installieren
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: und merke(!!!!!ein!!elf!!11) irgendwas irgendwo runterladen ist nur der letzte ausweg und eigentlich fast immer falsch.
<laamik> ok, ich übe noch und bin eigentlich ein Linux-DAU
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: deswegen die vielen ausrufezeichen hinter dem merke. das ist _wirklich_ essentiell.
<laamik> ja ich hab ja nach einem .deb Paket gesucht aber leider keins gefunden weil ich schon verstanden habe, dass ich dann das Software_center nutzen kann
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: das softwarecenter ist ne krankheit. -> synaptic
<laamik> das sagst du, weil du Ahnung hast! ;)
<laamik> ich fand es bisher hilfreich
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: ich finde das software-center aber auch ganz praktisch zum stöbern. ansonsten aber eher terminal ;)
<NTQ> hab so schon ein paar lustige spiele gefunden für den zeitvertreib ^^
<laamik> Ok, evince ist da auch nicht in der Liste. Wie kann ich das über diese Paketverwaltung hinzufügen?
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: das ist da ganz sicher drin.
<jokrebel> laamik: mach mal im Terminal ein "apt-cache search evince"
<geser> mich wundert sogar, dass es nicht installiert ist, da es zum Gnome-Desktop gehört
<LetoThe2nd> laamik: rechts oben lupe anklicken, evince eingeben...
<LetoThe2nd> geser: sehr guter punkt.
<laamik> ja ihr habt recht...
<laamik> mom muss schnell Hausaufgaben kontrollieren
<LetoThe2nd> ... dann mach gleich mit deinen eigenen weiter.. wie z.b. mal einsteigerartikel lesen...
<laamik> *schmunzel* ja ich weiß
<laamik> Synaptic sagt es ist installiert und fragt ob ich es zur erneuten installation vormerken will.
<laamik> wieso kann ich es nicht bei den installierten Programmen finden
<jokrebel> laamik: versuch es mal mit Alt+F2 aufzurufen.
<laamik> jupp... zack ist es aufgegangen...
<LetoThe2nd> vmtl. weils im standard nicht evince genannt wird, sondern dokumentenbetrachter.
<laamik> datei rechts anklicken und anderes Programm zuordnen?
<laamik> aber da steht es auch nicht in der Liste... -.-
<jokrebel> laamik: Auch nicht als Document Viewer?
<laamik> nein, hab da nur einen Dokumentbetrachter, aber das ist was anderes
<laamik> oder moment mal...
<jokrebel> laamik: Nein - das ist es.
<laamik> stimmt...
<laamik> ich danke euch!
<NTQ> -.-
<NTQ> "LetoThe2nd: laamik: rechts oben lupe anklicken, evince eingeben..." hat die lupe nen namen? ich hab die unter 10.04 nicht
<laamik> NTQ: ja ich hab auch die Lupe genutzt und so das Programm gefunden. Hab aber 11.4
<NTQ> das war auch ne Frage an LetoThe2nd
<jokrebel> NTQ: "zum Panel hinzufügen" - "Anwendung ausführen..."
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: k.a., ich würds einfach suche nennen.
<jokrebel> …ist aber je nach Theme nicht immer ne Lupe IIRC
<NTQ> jokrebel: ja, klar. das kenn ich. ist das selbe wie ALT+F2 bei mir. und es ist keine lupe, sondern drei zahnräder. aber jokrebel sagt ja gerade, dass es nicht immer gleich aussieht
<LetoThe2nd> also von was reden wir gerade... dem alt-f2 starter dingens oder der suchen-lupe in synaptic?!?
<NTQ> LetoThe2nd: achso. das war dann scheinbar ne verwechslung. ich dachte da wäre ein lupe bei dir im panel. aber du meinst wohl in synaptic
<LetoThe2nd> genau die mein ich.
<strream> hallo, ich habe da ein Problem systemweit UTF-8 zu setzen kann mir bitte einer helfen? in der /etc/enviroment und der /etc/default/locale ist UTF-8 gesetzt habe aber nur POSIX zu Verfügung
<y0rul3> hey =), mein desktop ist nicht mehr bedienbar
<y0rul3> über alt+f4 kann ich noch fenster schließej
<y0rul3> das wars dann aber auch...
<y0rul3> doch mein unteres panel wo die fenster minimiert sind kann ich auch noch bedienen...
<y0rul3> mehr nicht :(
<Mestaaz> schonmal neu gestartet?
<y0rul3> führt nach 5 minuten zum gleichen fehler.
<y0rul3> wenn ich alle fenster geschlossen habe geht es wieder, aber sobald ich ein fenster wieder öffne (zb. terminal) ist wieder alles unbedienbar
<Mestaaz> y0rul3 unbedienbar im Sinne von man kann keine Klicks mehr tätigen oder es dauert einfach ewigs bis eine Reaktion kommt?
<strream> ich habe ein Problem systemweit UTF-8 zu setzen, in der /etc/enviroment und der /etc/default/locale ist UTF-8 gesetzt habe aber laut locale POSIX zu Verfügung, nur der ROOT hat UTF-8, hat einer eine Idee?
<y0rul3> Mestaaz im sinne von 0 Reaktion auf lebenszeit :) aber da ich ja ein wenig rumspiele: sobald ich auf die "menu-bar" im panel gehe "erwecke ich es wieder zum leben" der nächste klick auf ein fenster friert aber wieder alles ein
<Sealive-linux> Guten Tag ist es möglich das Thunderbird ubuntu von Outlook express Windows NTFs partition die einstellungen überniumt 
<Mestaaz> y0rul3,  hast du irgendwelche Einstellungen verändert oder so?
<y0rul3> ich nutze compiz
<y0rul3> aber nur die "extra plugins"
<y0rul3> mit dem feuer und der explosion
<y0rul3> mehr nicht.
<y0rul3> desweiteren habe ich einen 2. monitor dranhängen
<Mestaaz> ganz ehrlich, ich hab keine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt, was du aber versuchen könntest wäre mal das Design zu ändern(hat bei mir damals unter xfce geholfen :D)
<Mestaaz> y0rul3, komm mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, da sitzen bestimmt noch n paar Leute rum, die dir helfen können
<NTQ> design ändern hat bei mir auch was geholfen
<NTQ> ich hab ein R61 mit compiz und ubuntu 10.04 lts, nvidia quadro nvs140m
<NTQ> y0rul3: Ich hab bei Erscheinungsbild -> Thema -> Benutzerdefiniert -> Fensterinhalt: Clearlooks
<y0rul3> NTQ hab auch 10.04 drauf
<CalebRipley> Udev benennt meine eth0 jetzt immer mit eth1 seit sich die MAC-Adresse (kvm/qemu) geändert hat. Kann ich dafür sorgen, dass udev die alte vergisst und wieder eth0 ganz normal nimmt?
<y0rul3> NTQ: das mit den clearlooks sieht ganz gut aus
<koegs> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, CalebRipley
<koegs> dort die entsprechende Zeile anpassen oder löschen
<NTQ> y0rul3: wunderbar. bin aber jetzt weg bis spät abends
<NTQ> cu
<jokrebel> CalebRipley: Was ist so schlimm daran wenn es eth1 heißt?
<alamar> CalebRipley: ja
<alamar> cd /etc/udev/rules.d/
<alamar> in der 70-persistent-net.rules die einträge entsprechend editieren
<CalebRipley> koegs, alamar  danke, dann gucke ich mir das mal alles an :)
<alamar> wtf ich bin blind
<CalebRipley> jokrebel, eth1 wird derzeit nicht behandelt und wenn ich eh ran muss warum nicht gleich sauber machen :-)
<jokrebel> CalebRipley: Hab hier sogar nen Rechner wo die aktive NIC eth4 heißt und mir fällt nichts ein warum ich das ändern müssen wollte (wollen müsste?)
<fazer> hallo, meine nfs freigaben werden nicht mehr automatisch beim hochfahren gemountet. aber die freigaben sind in der fstab eigentlich richtig eingestellt http://paste.pocoo.org/show/432309/
<koegs> jokrebel: wenn man /etc/network/interfaces nutzt, kann das stören :)
<koegs> oder auch andere scripte, welche auf der nomenklatur aufbauen
<fazer> nachträglich mount -a funktioniert nicht, erst das direkte ansprechen des mountpunktes funktioniert
<jokrebel> strream: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#nderung-der-Kodierung
<CalebRipley> frank_, meldet er dir bei mount -a irgendwas?
<CalebRipley> Sorry frank_ ich meinte fazer 
<fazer> CalebRipley: mount -a meldet nichts -.-
<fazer> also anscheinend muss der eintrag in fstab falsch sein, wenn es mit dem direkten ansprechen funktioniert
<CalebRipley> fazer, also mit "mount 192....." ohne ziel-parameter macht ers auch nicht?
<CalebRipley> oder nur mit Zielparameter.
<fazer> CalebRipley: mount /home/fabi/ext1 funktioniert sofort
<CalebRipley> fazer, dann ist auch der fstab-Eintrag korrekt. Füg mal hinter das "rw" noch mit einem komma ergänzend ein "auto" hinzu.
<CalebRipley> Und probier danach nochmal ein "mount -a"
<fazer> CalebRipley: mh das mit dem auto hab ich auch schon überlegt, gute idee. mom
<strream> @ jokrebel danke den link kenne ich schon, deshalb habe ich ja geschrieben, dass in der /etc/environment und in der /etc/default/locale bereits UTF-8 gesetzt ist..... das geht nur nicht....
<olli_> Hallo, nachdem ich eben mein Ubuntu 11.04 hochgefahren habe, hab ich festgestellt da dieser Menüknopf oben links fehlt, wie bekomme ich den da wieder hin?
<NTQ> olli_: rechtsklick panel -> zum Panel hinzufügen -> menüleiste oder Hauptmenü
<LetoThe2nd> pattex... *SCNR*
<NTQ> eins von beiden wirds sein
<fazer> CalebRipley: komischerweise sagt "mount", das alle drei nfs freigaben gemountet sind?! die "ext1" ist zusätzlich noch mal unten aufgeführt, also doppelt gemountet, weil ich sie ja manuell eingebunden habe
<CalebRipley> fazer, ich muss leider… tut mir leid aber noch viel Erfolg.
<fazer> CalebRipley: ja danke!
<olli_> NTQ: Das geht leider seit Unity anscheinend nicht mehr, hab ich schon probiert
<CalebRipley> einmal ausbinden und danach nochmal mount -a probieren oder gleich n neustart.
<olli_> ich weis auch nicht recht wonach ich googlen soll, ich weis nich wie dieser knopf genau heißt
<jokrebel> strream: ausdrücklich ungeprüft!: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<strream> @jokrebel das komische ist das der root utf-8 hat nur alle anderen nicht.... danke, ich guck mir mal deinen zweiten link an
<jokrebel> strream: vielleicht einfach nur ein Rechteproblem der zuständigen Dateien?
<jokrebel> strream: Starte mal ein Programm wo es nicht geht aus dem Terminal. Vielleicht gibts da ja nen Tipp.
<strream> @jokrebel ich nutze 10.04 server lts ohn gui und probier schon den halben tag, eine fehlermeldung oder sowas krieg ich leider niergens
<strream> @jokrebel ich habe zuletzt proftpd installiert, ich weiss nicht ob es daran liegn kann
<exs> hi
<exs> can mir jmd sagen wie ich auf xubuntu *.rm videos abspiele?
<exs> sind von realmedia. möglichst keine fremdpakete
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall VLC
<jokrebel> strream: …fürchte da fällt mir auch nicht mehr ein - aber es gibt ja noch jede Menge andere hier.
<strream> @jokrebel leider antworten hier fast nie einer aber danke ich probie einfach weiter:-)
<jokrebel> strream: Hier gibt es genug die mitlesen und antworten _wenn_ sie was wissen…
<strream> @jokrebel bin zum 3ten mal hier und du warst der erste der mal geantwortet hat aber ok 3 mal ist auch nicht viel:-)
<nahab> hallo, wie installiere ich grub neu'?
<dadrc> nahab, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation#Neuinstallation-im-laufenden-System
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/3goomvp |        Installation › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<jokrebel> ,geduld? strream …und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass Dir jemand die Lösung weis…
<shetlandpony> strream und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass Dir jemand die Loesung weis: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<nahab> thx
<alamar> strream: beschreib doch mal wie du ausmachst dass als default locale _nicht_ utf8 gesetzt sei
<strream> wenn ich als user eingeloggt bin mach ich einfach locale in der Konsole und da steht dann POSIX überall gestern war es noch UTF-8 (ist bei alles Usern so) nur der Root wenn ich sudo su mache hat utf-8 bei locale
<strream> in der /etc/default/locale steht auch UTF-8
<strream> in der /etc/environment habe ich es auch nochmal gesetzt
<k1l> was hast du denn seit gestern verändert? und sudo su macht man nicht.
<strream> ich habe gestern nur den proftpd installiert
<jokrebel> .oO( in meiner /etc/environment stehen übrigens nur PATH-Einträge und absolut _nichts_ was nach Spracheinstellungen nur annähernd riecht )
<k1l> anstatt sudo su nimm mal lieber sudo -i wenn du ne rootshell brauchst
<strream> vorher stand in meienr /etc/environment auch nicht mit sprache habe es nur damit probiert weil die sywetmweit ist und es auch so im wiki steht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#nderung-der-Kodierung
<strream> wenn ich den export LANG...in der .bashrc eienr user mache geht es für den user aber das ist für mich keine endlösung
<Sealive-linux> Frage  gibt es verschieden versionen von winetricks
<ppq> Sealive-linux: ja, natürlich, winetricks wird aktiv entwickelt
<Sealive-linux> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/winetricks hier ist in der liste mdac27 drin bei mir unter lucid wiine1.2 nicht
<exs> wie lösche ich alle daten auf einer externen festplatte
<ppq> Sealive-linux: 'mkdir ~/bin' --> 'wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks -O ~/bin/winetricks'
<Wedelwolf> alles markieren -> loeschen? oder laufwerk auswaehlen -> formatieren?
<k1l> ,shred? exs 
<shetlandpony> exs: shred ueberschreibt Dateien oder Device-Files (z.B.: Partitionen) und loescht sie danach, wenn gewuenscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dateien, die mit rm geloescht wurden, koennen Dateien, die mit shred ueberschrieben und geloescht worden sind, selbst mit forensischen Mitteln nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<Sealive-linux> ppq: B)
<ppq> Sealive-linux: dann hast du die aktuellste version. die kannst du dann einfach mit '~/bin/winetricks' starten. oder dich neu einloggen, dann hast du ~/bin in deinem $PATH
<LetoThe2nd> exs: und ein durchlauf bei shred reciht völlig, die defaultanzahl ist hoffnungslos zu hoch und dauert nur lange ohne gewinn.
<Sealive-linux> ppq: alles erledigt es ist aber das gleiche es ist nicht in der liste
<Sealive-linux> ppq auch in benchmark oder game ist nichts drin .net2.0 MDAC2.7 brauch ich 
<k1l> Sealive-linux: vlt brauchst du dann eine andere version von wine?
<Sealive-linux> mal die neueste 1.3x installieren 
<k1l> Sealive-linux: guck doch mal in die wine appdb was die da vorschlagen
<k1l> ,appdb? Sealive-linux 
<shetlandpony> Sealive-linux, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ppq> Sealive-linux: hast du es auch über '~/bin/winetricks' ausgeführt?
<Nicodemus> hello ?  I am to lazy to read the IRC-Chat rulz.... may I get an answer to a question I have ?
<ppq> Nicodemus: if you ask in german - maybe.
<Nicodemus> ahhh....
<Nicodemus> entschuldigung ist sone blöde angewohnheit von mir.... das mit dem Englisch
<ppq> und nicht bevor du die regeln gelesen hast :) http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln
<shetlandpony> ppq's tiny url:        IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Nicodemus> Ich hab hier von so neiner Ubuntu-Anwendung ein CD-Laufwerk angezeigt... mit einer Kapazität von 102 MB...... aber ich hab gar keine CD im Laufwerk
<Nicodemus> Ubuntu-Laufwerk-Verwaltung..
<ppq> evtl. ein usb-stick oder umts-stick? die kommen manchmal mit virtuellem cd-laufwerk für U3, treiber etc
<Nicodemus> ich hab zwei sticks angeschloßen..
<Nicodemus> Wird von der Laufwerks-Verwaltung aber als "sr1" angezeigt
<Nicodemus> die "CD"
<Nicodemus> oder eben der stick...
<ppq> jo. sr0 ist dein normales cd-laufwerk, sr1 ist dann wohl das zusätzliche, wahrscheinlich virtuelle
<k1l> vlt ne iso auf nem stick. oder nen iso geountet?
<Nicodemus> ahhh... danke.... immer muss Linux einen draufsetzen.... ich halt es im Kopf nimmer aus..
<Nicodemus> danke...  nochmal
<ppq> keine ursache
<ppq> hättst ja auch einfach gucken können, was da drauf ist :P
<Nicodemus> :-)
<Nicodemus> ha ha ha 
<Nicodemus> Yup, es ist wohl die Software von Tchibo-UMTS-Stick
<Nicodemus> vom Tchibo-UMTS-Stick
<Nicodemus> aber die Laufwerksverwaltung erkennt die Partition nicht, zeigt aber eine Laufwerksgröße von 102 MB an
<Nicodemus> könnte es sich dabei um eine versteckte Partition handeln ?
<Nicodemus> unter windows installiert der stick sich ja einwandfrei..
<Nicodemus> ppq: beschäftigt ?
<Nicodemus> nö, gemountet hab ich nichts.... zumindest nicht manuell..
<k1l> die software braucht man unter linux nicht
<fazer> hallo, weiss jemand, warum bei nfs freigaben im client manchmal nicht immer alle ordner angezeigt werden, obwohl sie definitiv vorhanden sind? (ntfs dateisystem)
<Nicodemus> @:-D, Ich weiß es nicht
<LupusE> hi
<Nicodemus> Hallo Lupus E.
<leaf__> hi
<Guest34232> kann mir jemand erklären warum ubuntu meine auflösung von passend auf unpassend umgestellt hat?
<Guest34232> das ist jetzt shcon das zweite mal passiert
<Guest34232> und ich weiss nicht wie ich wieder meine normale auflösung einstellen kann
<Guest34232> im menü "bildschirme" ist die passende nicht mehr zu finden, nur noch kleinere
<Guest34232> 1024x768 ist momentan das größte
<LupusE> Guest34232: das willst du in /var/log/Xorg.0.log nachlesen. und ggf dein entsprechend der grafikkarte zugewiesenes modul fixen,
<LupusE> tipp: kann beim kernel update vorkommen.
<Nicodemus> als Laie würde ich sagen es muß etwas mit dem X-Windows-System zutun haben
<Guest34232> LupusE: ich hatte ubuntu ne ganze weile installiert und erst jetzt tritt der fehler auf. leider versteh ich nicht ganz wie ich das ganze jetzt wieder hinbekomme
<Fuchs> Guest34232: wenn nvidia:  sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh, entpacken, in einen pastebin.  Wenn nicht nvidia:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  und Ausgabe von   xrandr   in einen pastebin 
<Nicodemus> Guest34232: Sicherheitskopie der daten machen.....
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: Quatsch. Bitte lass uns das machen, danke. 
<Nicodemus> Quatsch ohne Soße ist nur halb so lecker...
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: und fuer OT gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke. 
<Nicodemus> OT ? Operating TEthan ?
<Fuchs> Offtopic. siehe das Kanaltopic, und nun ist gut. 
<Guest34232> Fuchs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639621/
<Nicodemus> Also seit wann sind Sicherheitskopien Quatsch ?
<Fuchs> Guest34232: okay, so weit sehe ich zumindest einen Teil vom warum. Nun haette ich gerne noch die /etc/X11/xorg.conf, wenn sie denn existiert, 
<Fuchs> und zudem moechte ich noch wissen was das fuer ein Monitor ist, und wie angeschlossen (ggf. Adapter) 
<Fuchs> kann naemlich gut sein, dass der Monitor kein sauberes EDID mehr liefert
<Guest34232> Fuchs: xorg.conf ist nicht vorhanden (wieso das?), monitor ist über VGA angeschlossen und ist von LG. brauchst du genaueres?
<Fuchs> Guest34232: xorg.conf ist nicht mehr vorhanden weil sie in der Regel nicht mehr gebraucht wird, die Daten werden aus dem Monitor EDID ausgelesen 
<Fuchs> Guest34232: in dem Fall kann sein, dass der Monitor das nicht mehr sauber angibt 
<Fuchs> Guest34232: eine moegliche Abhilfe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<Guest34232> Fuchs: was bedeutet EDID?
<Fuchs> Guest34232: Extended Display Identification Data, damit sagen Monitore dem System, welche Aufloesungen / Frequenzen sie unterstuetzen
<Fuchs> Guest34232: wenn diese Daten nicht vorhanden / fehlerhaft sind, dann musst Du dem Treiber manuell sagen, was der Monitor abkann
<Nicodemus> Guest34232: Ich hab ein Neu installiertes System und kann auch keine xorg.con unter /etc/X11 finden...
<Guest34232> Fuchs: aber wie kann es sein das der monitor eine zeit lang lief und jetzt nicht mehr?
<Nicodemus> <-------Ubuntu 11.04
<Fuchs> Guest34232: hast Du etwas geaendert betreffend wie der Monitor angeschlossen ist? 
<alamar> Nicodemus: normal braucht man auch keine es sei denn man will manuell etwas statisch konfigurieren
<Guest34232> oh mein gott
<Guest34232> Fuchs: sorry. es ist der blödeste fehler der einem unterlaufen kann. das kabel war locker... ich kam gar nicht auf die idee danach zu sehen, weil das bild da war, nur die auflösung nicht gepasst hat.
<Nicodemus> alamar: seit wann gibt es die denn unter Ubuntu nicht mehr ?
<Fuchs> Guest34232: kein Problem 
<Fuchs> Guest34232: in dem Fall war eben der Pin, der solche Daten uebertraegt, nicht mehr sauber drin 
<Guest34232> Fuchs: erst als vom signal des monitor geredet hast kam ich auf die idee... danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<alamar> ka ein paar jahre und das ist kein ubuntu bezogenes "phänomen" 
<Nicodemus> Ich glaube openSUSE 11.0 und Knoppix haben die Datei noch alle bis vor ein paar Jahren gehabt...
<Nicodemus> Was ist denn da passiert ?
<Guest34232> jetzt hätte ich noch eine frage. ich würde gerne meinen desktop bisschen anpassen. und zwar brauch ich keine systemleisten oder sowas. ich würde gerne einfach openbox installieren. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann funktionieren sachen wie festplatten automatisch mounten etc nicht mehr? ist das richtig?
<Nicodemus> ist X11 besser geworden ?
<Fuchs> Nicodemus: OT Kanal, bitte. 
<koegs> ,ot? Nicodemus
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> Guest34232: jein 
<Fuchs> Guest34232: Du musst Dich dann halt darum kuemmern, zum Beispiel mit pmount/udev oder anderen Loesungen
<Fuchs> Guest34232: Du findest aber im ubuntuusers Wiki und bei Open/Fluxbox ein paar Anleitungen, die Du verwenden kannst 
<Fuchs> Guest34232: Du kannst auch Openbox mit einer Desktopumgebung verwenden und einfach die Leisten sein lassen. 
<Guest34232> Fuchs: aber dinge wie die festplatten mounten sind sicher nicht die einzigen sachen die fehlen werden stimmts? finde ich irgendwo ne hilfe wo die dinge becshrieben sind?
<Guest34232> Fuchs: das hört sich doch gut an.wie kann ich denn die leisten weg machen?
<Fuchs> Guest34232: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden  << das waere ein Anfang, 
<Nicodemus> Guest34232: SELFLINUX....
<Fuchs> Guest34232: primaer betreffen wird es optische Medien und Flashspeicher. Festplatten werden in der /etc/fstab sein 
<Guest34232> ok im openbox artikel steht was. danke
<Guest34232> ciao
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Ich habe mir im Software Center ein JumpNRun gekauft, das sich leider nur per Tastatur steuern lässt. Kann ich irgendwie einstellen, dass Knöpfe auf meinem Gamepad Tastatureingaben auslösen, so dass ich es doch mit Gamepad spielen kann?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: joy2key
<RedNifre> Ja, habe es gerade entdeckt. Scheint etwas kompliziert zu sein, aber ich probier's mal.
<RedNifre> Ach ja, wie "offiziell" ist eigentlich dieser Ubuntu-Channel hier?
<Fuchs> Offiziell. 
<RedNifre> Ich meine, kann man von hier auch irgendwelche Entscheidungsträger erreichen, oder ist es nur ein Hilfe-channel von gewöhnlichen Usern für gewöhnliche User?
<DaQ^> was willst du denn fragen oder sagen?
<Fuchs> Es ist ein Hilfechannel, allerdings ein offizieller, beglaubigter. Entscheidungstraeger erreichst Du aber wohl eher in #ubuntu oder einem -dev Kanal, wobei das meiste ja eh nicht von Ubuntu kommt, frag in den jeweiligen Projektkanaelen. 
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen, wenn ich bei fotowall keine Fotos per Drag und Drop reinziehen kann.? Hab 11.04.. an compiz liegts nicht.. 
<Fuchs> RedNifre: /msg alis list *ubuntu*dev*  
<RedNifre> Mir geht es darum, ich habe mir gerade im Softwarecenter dieses Spiel gekauft und mich ein Bisschen geärgert, dass ich dafür eine Kreditkarte benutzen musste. Ich hätte es viel praktischer gefunden, wenn ich einfach mit Bitcoin hätte zahlen können. Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, wer für das Softwarecenter verantwortlich ist bzw. wo man so etwas diskutieren würde.
<Fuchs> RedNifre: nicht hier, ggf. in einem der Developkanele (siehe Suche oben) 
<RedNifre> Okay, danke schön.
<Fuchs> RedNifre: aber imo ist IRC dafuer das falsche Medium. www.launchpad.net 
<RedNifre> Auch gut.
<arrrrcanum42> bin gespannt wie lange sich Bitcoins halten bei der vielen kritik, um mal etwas OT zu gehen ;-)
<Fuchs> arrrrcanum42: das kannst Du sehr gerne im OT Kanal besprechen, da ist es naemlich auch gerade Thema
<arrrrcanum42> ubuntu-ot ?
<Fuchs> ,ot? arrrrcanum42 
<shetlandpony> arrrrcanum42: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> das da
<arrrrcanum42> dankö!
<RedNifre> Naja, die letzten Wochen wurden welche im Wert von einer halben Million USD gestohlen, bei der größten Börse wurde die Datenbank gestohlen und alle Nutzerdaten im Internet veröffentlicht, durch einen weiteren Hack ist der Preis in der Börse auf 1 cent gefallen... und der Kurs hat sich danach erstaunlich schnell erholt. Hat mich sehr überrascht, ich dachte so was würde Bitcoin vernichten.
<RedNifre> Oh, sorry.
<jokrebel> gn8
<Robert_Zenz> Hat sonst noch jemand mit FF5 Probleme, das wenn man Google als Startseite hat die Prozessorlast plötzlich unter die Decke klettert?
<bekks> Robert_Zenz: Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, mist...danke!
<sonotos> Robert_Zenz: irgendwelche plugin aktive, firebug etc.?
<Robert_Zenz> sonotos, Reihenweise...das dumme ist das tritt nicht immer auf, die Hälfte der Zeit funktioniert's auch normal. Aber du hast Recht, ich sollte mal ohne AddOns probieren.
<Robert_Zenz> sonotos, ohne PLugins ist es besser (sprich die 100% Phase ist kürzer), aber immer noch da. :/
<Robert_Zenz> Okay, es ist auch nur bei google.com...nicht bei .de. oO'
<misterx> hallo
<misterx> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mein tastaturlayout systemweit festlege?
<misterx> (am besten per konsole…)
<Robert_Zenz> misterx, die gibt's einen Knopf in den Tastatureinstellungen, um die Systemweit anzuwenden...Konsole weiß ich nicht, sorry.
<misterx> Robert_Zenz: unter lxde nicht ;)
<Robert_Zenz> misterx, ach, immer diese Sonderwünsche. ;)
<Robert_Zenz> misterx, loadkeys sollte das können.
<ppq> loadkeys de im tty, setxkbmapde in x
<ppq> misterx: ^
<ppq> *  setxkbmap de
<misterx> ppq: danke
<misterx> ppq: und das bleibt dann persistent?
<ppq> bis du was anderes einstellst, ja
<misterx> k :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-08
<soool> Hi all! wie kann ich ein Programm komplett vom Netwerk trennen.. also sämtlichen traffic von und zur Applikation blockieren?
<Fussel> der aplikation sagen das sie kein traffic machen soll
<Fussel> kann man meist in den programmen einstellen
<funkeyy> Nabend all! ich hab hier nen seehr komisches Problem:
<funkeyy> ich kann den Application-Launcher auf meinem Gnome-Panel mit dem Command "/home/usr/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Equis/MetaStock/MsWin.exe" wunderbar ausführen...
<funkeyy> wenn ich das gleiche Command nun in einen Terminal oder unter Alt-F2 eingeb, bekomm ich einen "DLL9x.dll is missing" error.. wtf?!
<funkeyy> brb!
<funkeyy> re
<funkeyy> so, die Frage steht noch
<nicole> hi
<Guest50939> ich hab auf meinem netbook ubuntu installiert - leider erkennt es mein Lan nicht, weiß jemand warum - ist das Problem bei netbooks bekannt ?
<Guest50939> falls jemand eine Antwort hat, bitte posten - ich schau mir heute Abend die log vom channel an
<Guest50939> euch noch einen schönen Tag
<bullgard4> Guest50939: Dieses Problem haben einige Leute schon gehabt. Das kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Du solltest in /var/log/dmesg.log.0 und /var/log/syslog.1 gucken, um die Ursache herauszufinden.
<tobago> ich hab'nen kleiner server aufgesetzt und in meinem router einegstellt, dass er eine feste ip bekommt (192.168.2.110). damit ich innerhalb des netzes ihn über dns ansprechen kann, muss ich da in jedem rechner den hostnamen in die /etc/hosts eintragen? oder geht das auch anders?
<tobago> is ja etwas umständlich jedem rechner den namen bekannt zu geben. besser wäre ja, wenn der router das dns übernehmen würde.
<elmargol> kennt jemand ein gutes tool um die höhenmeter für einre route zu finden?
<elmargol> ein kunde möchte einen pass mit dem rennrad fahren und ich hab da irgendwie nichts genaues gefunden
<clufi> hi!
<bullgard4> tobago: Normale Router sollten die Verknüpfung IP-Adresse zu Hostnamen gespeichert haben, so daß Du von allen Rechnern im LAN auf diesn Hostnamen zugreifen kannst. --  Du kannst es ja einmal probeweise von einem 3. Rechner aus ausprobieren.
<geser> bullgard4: das wäre mir neu
<bullgard4> geser: Aha. Wie kennst Du es denn?
<geser> über DNS
<bullgard4> geser: Deine nachricht ist so kurz, daß sie unpräzise ist.
<tobago> geser: genau. es geht um DNS
<geser> tobago: kannst du nicht einfach eine kleinen DNS-Server auf dem Server installieren und ihn dann entweder per DHCP den Clients bekanntgeben oder einmalig statisch eintragen? (je nachdem, wie die Clients ihre IP beziehen)
<koegs> 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder dein Router kann sowas eintragen oder du musst nen DNS-Server aufsetzen
<tobago> geser: naja. das könnte doch derrouter machen (wenn er kann)
<geser> tobago: die Home-Router können als DNS-Proxy/-Forwarder verwendet werden, ich weiß aber nicht wie weit sie es erlauben zusätzliche DNS-Einträge selbst zu verwalten
<geser> bullgard4: welcher Dienst auf dem Router sollte das übernehmen, wenn nicht DNS? die meisten DSL-Router haben nur einen DNS-Proxy/-Forwarder (soweit ich das kenne)
<bullgard4> tobago: Handbuch Fritz!Box Fon: "(Der DHCP-Server teilt jedem Client eine zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch nicht vergebene IP-Adresse zu.) Außerdem teilt der DHCP-Server dem Clienten die IP-Adressen der zu verwendenden DNS-Server und des Standard-Gateways mit." 
<tobago> bullgard4: hab 'ne easybox 802. dort steht im handbuch zu DNS: "... Da sich Ihr Internetdienstanbietermöglicherweisemit
<tobago> dynamischen IP-Einstellungen zumInternet
<tobago> verbindet, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass die IP-Adressen des DNS-Servers auch
<tobago> dynamisch bereitgestellt werden.Wenn Sie jedoch einen anderen DNS-Server
<tobago> benutzen möchten, geben Sie die Adresse hier ein."
<tobago> ich kann dort eine primäre DNS-Adresse eingeben und optional eine sekundäre. D.h. dann wohl, dass ich einen dns server auf dem server einrichten muss und der easybox bekannt geben muss, welche ip adresse den dns server beherbergt, oder?
<geser> ja
<jokrebel> hi
<Guest19514> würde mich über Hilfe beim Update des midnight commander auf einem server 10.04 LTS freuen:
<Guest19514> habe mc über "sudo apt-get install mc" installiert
<dadrc> Soweit gut ;)
<Guest19514> da bekam ich version 4.7.0, die mc-Webseite sagt aber das 4.7.5 stable ist
<Guest19514> wie kriege ich die aktuelle version?
<dadrc> Brauchst du die unbedingt?
<deem> versionitis =)
<Guest19514> wäre schön, die hat wohl einen bug mit der farbgebung beseitigt
<k1l> Guest19514: allgemein gibts version upgrades nur mit einem neuen ubuntu release. sicherheits und bugfixes werden aber von ubuntu eingepatcht
<Guest19514> also ich muss sie auch nicht *unbedingt* haben, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen einfachen weg
<deem> Guest19514: der einfachste weg ist die version zu behalten die du hast. wenn du unbedingt eine neuere haben willst - ppa oder selber kompilieren
<dadrc> Naja, es gibt ein halbwegs offizielles PPA, aber da ist auch nur 4.7.0.9 drin
<deem> oder mc bietet vielleicht sogar .deb dateien an
<Guest19514> ppa hieße, das ich das eigentlich nur zur apt/sources.list hinzufügen müsste, oder?
<dadrc> ,ppa? Guest19514 
<shetlandpony> Guest19514: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<dadrc> hmm
<dadrc> Ich dachte, es gäb den Link dazu
<dadrc> Ja
<k1l> jo, aber damit verzichtest du auf support von ubuntu und musst dich an den ppa betreuer wenden.
<Guest19514> ok, danke für die Hinweise! Dann werde ich das problem erstmal nach hinten schieben. dachte nur, das ich was triviales übersehen hatte, da eben trotz apt-get update nicht die aktuelle stable installiert wurde
<bullgard4_> Guest81797: Ich empfehle Dir auch, die Version zu nehmen, die Ubuntu anbietet. (Ich habe die auch, und auf einem Natty-Rechner eine etwas neuere mc-Version.)
<deem> nein! doch! ohhh...
<PBeck> hi
<MisterX> moin moin
<MisterX> ich hab ein problem mit lubuntu und den keyboard-settings
<MisterX> ich habe gestern über loadkeys und dem pendant für X (wie war das gleich…?) ein deutsches layout eingestellt
<MisterX> nachm reboot isses wieder auf us
<MisterX> weiß jemand, wie ich an die defaults rankomme, um das entspr. einzustellen?
<Gulaschkanone> Essen ist fertig
<szal> Gulaschkanone: sagte Gott, nachdem er das Ruhrgebiet erschaffen hatte ;)
<Gulaschkanone> szal, Gott sprach, es werde Licht
<Gulaschkanone> szal, ich drückte den Lichtschalter ;)
<koegs> ,ot? lalala
<shetlandpony> lalala: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Gulaschkanone> woa, sorry, garnicht germerkt. Danke :x
<szal> koegs: man kann auch päpstlicher sein als der Papst..
<koegs> szal: auch wenn es einige nicht verstehen, der channel bleibt so schön übersichtlich weil sich alle an die regeln halten und nicht weil jeder mal ne ausnahme macht...
<MisterX> vll hilft ein themenwechsel: kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das default-keyboardlayout ändern kann? nutze lubuntu…
<MisterX> (daher: kein gnome, kein kde, etc. konsole wär toll)
<dadrc> MisterX, /etc/default/keyboard würd mir spontan einfallen
<dadrc> Weiß aber nicht, ob X sich bei Lubuntu daran hält
<dadrc> Einen Versuch wäre es aber wert, denk ich
<koegs> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Change_keyboard_layouts
<MisterX> ahh, merci
<MisterX> hm. hab keine xorg.conf o_O
<k1l> einfach selbst anlegen
<MisterX> wird die dann genutzt?
<k1l> ja
<MisterX> oder sollte ich mich vll lieber in den hal einlesen?
<dadrc> HAL stirbt aus
<panis> hio
<panis> plymouth-experten anwesend?
<MisterX> dadrc: der tip war gold wert :)
<k1l> ,wf? panis 
<shetlandpony> panis: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<dadrc> MisterX, freut mich
<MisterX> danke dir
<panis> plymouth wird in natty beim start gar nicht und beim beenden nur halb angezeigt.
<panis> beim beenden wird plymouth irgendwie  durch text überlagert
<panis> hab mal reinstalliert und andere themes genommen - immer das gleiche
<Gulaschkanone> Klingt für mich nach Grafiktreiber
<k1l> panis: vlt hast du die bootparameter quiet und splash vlt rausgenommen?. ansonsten mal bitte mehr infos rausrücken (siehe bot)
<Gulaschkanone> Vielleicht hilft das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth#Anzeige-flackert-Bootsplash-nur-in-geringer-Aufloesung-Bootmeldungen-sichtbar
<shetlandpony> Gulaschkanone's url: http://tinyurl.com/5veyry2 |        Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<panis> quiet und splash sind gesetzt - teste mal das script von Gulasch da ich die nvidia treiber benutze - bg
<panis> hmm, nu is plymouth ganz weg :) jetzt hab ich nur noch text *lol*
<panis> ich guck noch mal grub.cfg was das script da gemacht hat
<panis> ich hab grub-pc jetzt auch mal neuinstalliert und die cfg wiederherstellen lassen
<panis> nu is wieder wie vorher- boot kein plymouth und shutdown halb-plymouth
<panis> ich denke das Gulasch da schon richtig davor ist mit der ATI/NVIDIA treiber Geschichte
<panis> ich muß erstmal raus - Danke erstmal für die Lösungsansätze - cheers
<usch> hi, wie kann ich in chrome (oder gar systemweit?) einstellen, dass irc://-links mit xchat geöffnet werden?
<happy-gregor2> weiss jemand ob nun alles wieder ok ist mit uu.de ?
<bullgard4_> happy-gregor2: Du erhältst genauere Antwort im Kanal #ubuntuusers.
<happy-gregor2> danke
<tobago> ich dachte, dieser befehl: "sudo adduser --system --group --disabled-password --home /srv/git git" würde einen system user mit Namen "git" erstellen, der keine passwort hat?
<tobago> bzw. ohne passwortabfragen
<dAnjou> tobago: und?
<tobago> dAnjou: ich wollte den user "git" nutzen um zeux zum server zu pushen: "git push origin master". dann will er ein passwort für git@my_server haben. das wundert mich
<birdy> Hallo! Ich habe ein problem mit meinem Macbuntu; bin ich hier damit richtig?
<tobago> birdy: is das ne neue distro von canonical?
<dAnjou> tobago: nimm lieber public key auth
<birdy> nein, das ist eine software, die berwirkt, dass ubuntu so aussieht wie MacOS
<dadrc> birdy: kommt drauf an, Ubuntuprobleme sind hier richtig, wenn irgendwas von Macbuntu selber nicht klappt, musst du die fragen, da haben wir keine Ahnung von
<tobago> dAnjou: das wollte ich vermeiden. weil ich unabhängig von der maschine auf der ich arbeite, zeuc ein/auschecken möchte und nicht ständig schlüssel hinzufügen möchte.
<tobago> birdy: wofür denn das? dann kauf dir doch 'nen mac?
<k1l> birdy: grundlegende probleme mit ubuntu: ja. aber da da viel gedummelt wurde fragst du besser mal die macbuntu typen: http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/support
<birdy> kann ich nicht
<dAnjou> tobago: sorry, aber: bist du total irre?
<birdy> will ich nicht
<tobago> dAnjou: hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
<birdy> ich mag Ubuntu, mag aber auch das Aussehen von Mac
<dAnjou> tobago: du gibst damit die möglichkeit, dass sich jemand passwortlos auf deinem system einloggen kann
<birdy> ok, danke mal!
<k1l> birdy: wie gesagt: was ist das problem? bei grundlegenden sachen können wir helfen. bei dem macbuntu kram fragst du die jungs direkt.
<dAnjou> k1l: eigtl. müssten wir dann jetzt jeden, der hier n problem hat, zu den entwicklern der entsprechenden software schicken, oder?
<birdy> also kurz gesagt: hin und wieder verschwinden bei mir die Panels, sowohl oben auch als unten, wenn ich aber den Laptop ausschalten will, da tauchen beide wieder auf
<tobago> dAnjou: mmh. dan sollte ich dem user system "git" wohl besser ein passwort verpassen, oder?
<dAnjou> birdy: evtl. weil auto-hide oder sowas aktiviert is? o.O
<tobago> dann
<k1l> so dAnjou dann darfst du sehr gerne den macbuntu kram übernehmen
<birdy> ja, das bei dem unteren Panel aktiviert, und es funktioniert auch, oben sollte es aber nicht passieren
<tobago> s/user system/system user
<birdy> ist
<dAnjou> tobago: ich steck da auch nich tief drin, aber das, was du da machen willst, klingt sehr gefährlich. also passwort oder key auth
<tobago> dAnjou: ich werde ssh-keys verwenden. wenn ich nun aber ssh git@mein_server mache, will er ein passwort. welches? ich habe nie eins vergeben.
<dAnjou> tobago: probiert, es leer zu lassen?
<tobago> dAnjou: ja. das ekzeptiert er nicht
<tobago> akzeptiert
<joschi> tobago: `man sshd_config` -> PermitEmptyPasswords
<jokrebel> tobago: wird wohl das Passwort von git sein.
<joschi> tobago: aber das willst du nicht. nimm wie bereits vorgeschlagen keys
<dAnjou> vllt. steht irgendwo in der config vom sshd (der server!), dass er nicht keine ...
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> erledigt
<dAnjou> jokrebel: git benutzt die system nutzer
<dAnjou> nicht wie svn
<Denny_Crane> kennt jemand das problem wenn man etwas über ein sh script mittels apt installieren will das die zeilenumbrüche fritte sind? als beispiel http://pastebin.com/MRFv1BzG <-- so aussehen?
<jokrebel> Denny_Crane: Nicht dass ich da den großen Plan hätte, bevor aber weiter gar keine Antwort kommt hätt ich 2 Ideen: 1) mal mit aptitude versuchen. oder 2) dies ins Script irgendwie mit einbauen (falls das geht - k.A.) http://www.energy.de/webradio/index.php?play=4
<jokrebel> f*
<jokrebel> Denny_Crane: Nicht dass ich da den großen Plan hätte, bevor aber weiter gar keine Antwort kommt hätt ich 2 Ideen: 1) mal mit aptitude versuchen. oder 2) dies ins Script irgendwie mit einbauen (falls das geht - k.A.) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger#Abschneiden-von-Mustern
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/68krxtn |        Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<PBeck> hi
<nicole> hi
<Guest23782> ich seh gerade das mein atom n450 netbook ein 2 kern prozessor ist - bedeutet das auch, das es 64 bit unterstützt ?
<jokrebel> Guest23782: Das eine hat mit dem anderen IIRC nichts zu tun.
<Guest23782> ok
<Guest23782> ist mein netbook mit einem atom n450 64 bit fähig ?
<apollo13> guck auf der herstellerseite vom prozessor nach
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Hab mal ne Frage zu diesem Patch hier: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1 wurde der auch in der 10.04 LTS nachträglich eingebaut oder geht das irgendwie?
<ppq> jo, alle atome können 64bit, außer der z500 serie
<ppq> ah, schon weg
<sash_> Was ist die z500-Serie? Mein Atom kann kein64Bit
<jwi> ein paar alte diamondville-modelle waren afair auch nicht 64 bit-fähig
<sash_> Jop. Wurde soeben nebenan mit Blut und Tränen geklärt.
<ppq> jo ihr habt ja recht, lesen muss man können :D
<mazd> hi
<seven_> ich habe beim loginscreen, unten wo man auswählen kann welche sprache ubuntu classic usw. statt einer schrift lauter rechtecke? woran kann denn das liegen ?
<rumpe1> seven_, was haste als letztes gemacht? update? upgrade? installation? ...
<jokrebel> seven_: *rat* Fehlendes Sprachpaket
<seven_> ein bisschen mit compiz gespielt, kann es daran liegen ?
<rumpe1> seven_, hmm... compiz hat mit dem loginscreen nicht viel gemeinsam
<noriX> Hi
<seven_> denk ich auch ...
<seven_> mein conky startet auch nicht mehr :(
<noriX> ich würde gerne den awesome wm auf meiner ubuntu 11.04 ausprobieren, jedoch startet nach unity --replace && awesome & sofort der unity neu
<seven_> wenn ich unity rechts oben anclicke kommen auch nur rechtecke :(
<seven_> links oben ...
<seven_> diese rechtecke machen mich kirre :(((
<zerwas> seven_> könntest mal compositing komplett ausmachen
<zerwas> gconf-editor starten, in apps->metacity->general glaub ich … und da haken bei compositing manager weg machen
<zerwas> compiz muss natürlich vorher auch aus sein
<seven_> zerwas: der haken is garnicht gesetzt
<zerwas> musst compiz vorher auch aus machen
<seven_> zerwas: dann funkt aber unity auch nimma ...
<zerwas> seven_> unity-2d kannst dann nehmen ;). zumindest kannst du bis zur kompletten behebung wieder was lesen
<kirsten> hallo, ich bekomme ständig die Meldung, dass die Wurzelordner-Partition" nur noch wenig Speicherplatz hat df -h ergibt  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/433519/
<dadrc> Soll heißen: / ist fast voll
<dadrc> 95% belegt, 5% Rootreserve...
<jokrebel> kirsten: Du solltest dringend ausmisten.
<kirsten> und du - h ergibt http://paste.pocoo.org/show/433520/
<seven_> zerwas: aber wenn ich das problem schon beim loginscreen habe ? da spielt compiz doch noch keine rolle AFAIK
<kirsten> ja, aber was kann ich denn löschen???
<mgolisch> kirsten: ka irgendwas wirste ja abgelegt haben, sonst waers nicht voll
<mgolisch> :)
<kirsten> wäre es sinnvoll nicht benötigte Programme zu löschen?
<mgolisch> es waere sinvoll zu schauen wo der verbrauchte platz liegt
<kirsten> ich frag mich halt, was da so viel speicher belegt
<PBeck> kirsten: jop ein punkt, ansonsten bringt es auch schon viel den cache zu löschen -> sudo apt-get clean
<kirsten> gibt es dafür n Befehll?
<mgolisch> ja du bzw in gnome gibts unter zubehoer son festplatten belegungs ding
<mgolisch> das zeigt das auch an
<PBeck> kirsten: achja wurzelordner ist nicht boot sondern / => df -h
<kirsten> was ist damit gemeint:  / => df -h ?
<seven_> gib doch einfach df -h ein und staune!
<kirsten> df -h ergibt  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/433519/  das hatte ich doch schon oben getippt
<seven_> es gibt aber auch ein tool das sich Festplattenbelegung analysieren heisst und ist per default installiert ;)
<mgolisch> baobab
<mgolisch> bzw du
<PBeck> kirsten: du und df sind unterschiedliche befehle
<PBeck> kirsten: mülleimer ist vielleicht voll?
<kirsten> nein, ist total leer
<PBeck> sudo apt-get clean schon ausgeführt - leert den apt-cache
<kirsten> sudo apt-get clean schon 2x gemacht
<PBeck> und wie viel ist frei geworden?
<mgolisch> wie gesagt ich wuerd einfach mal mit du schauen wo der platz hin ist auf /
<kirsten> leider ist nicht viel mehr dadurch frei geworden
<seven_> rechtecke !!! *arg*
<kirsten> ich habe jetzt mal die Festplattenbelegung analysiert: Virtual Box belegt 57 GB, das sind 84%
<seven_> kirsten: na bitte ...
<seven_> hat wahrscheinlich gentoo inner vbox probiert ;))
<mgolisch> aber das ist doch wayne
<mgolisch> es geht ja um / nicht /home ..
<kirsten> ok, also falsch analysiert, ja?
<seven_> vielleicht gibbet kein /home ?
<seven_> seperate partition mein ich 
<mgolisch> doch laut df ausgabe ist auf /home ne extra partition
<seven_> aha ok
<seven_> hab den df nicht gesehen...
<seven_> das hilft mir bei meinen rechtecken nicht :(
<seven_> mein conky startet auch nicht obwohl ich die datei ~/.config/autostart/conky.desktop ordungsgemäss erstellt habe !?
<Wedelwolf> worum gehts nu? conky oder partitionen?
<dAnjou> sounds like your conky has become kinky .. YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH
<dAnjou> scnr
<seven_> Wedelwolf: partition war nicht mein prob! mein grösseres prob sind die rechtecke statt nem ordentlichen font ...
<Wedelwolf> oh oki
<seven_> conky kommt nachher, nicht so wichtig ;)
<C_A_M> moin
<seven_> gibts denn nicht noch jemanden der eine idee zu meinen rechtecken hat ?
<zerwas> seven_> hatte das problem vor einigen jahren mal … kann mich aber an die lösung nicht mehr erinnern
<k1l_> seven_: hast du vlt am theme rumgefummelt? oder sonst was?
<seven_> nö, nicht wirklich
<zerwas> aber an compiz :P
<seven_> ausserdem hab ich das prob schon vor dem anmelden !
<zerwas> seven_> hast du schon im forum gesucht?
<seven_> google ist mein freund aber der gibt auch nicht viel her ...
<zerwas> ich seh da einige threads zu
<seven_> das prob tritt das erste mal beim loginscreen auf wo ich tastatur usw winstellen kann 
<zerwas> "Hallo, habe das Problem gelöst. ich habe den Ordner msttcorefont von einer sauberten Installation in den truetype-Ordner kopiert. Zudem waren die DejaVu Schriften auch im übergeordneten Ordner enthalten. Habe sie dort gelöscht. Dann den Schriftencache neu eingelesen. Jetzt scheint es zu klappen. Danke für eure Hilfe!"
<zerwas> cache neu lesen geht mit sudo fc-cache -fv
<zerwas> bei nem anderen hatte das schriftverzeichnis falsche rechte
<seven_> hmm... da muss ich wohl X neu starten 
<seven_> hey sudo fc-cache -fv war die lösung!!! wie hast du das gefunden ?
<jokrebel> seven_: Im Schriften-Wiki zu finden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schriften#X-Server-neu-starten
<seven_> jokrebel: Danke !!! bleibt noch mein conky prob :P
<k1l> welches conky problem
<seven_> startet nich automatisch
<zerwas> seven_> ich habe 10 sekunden gesucht :P
<seven_> zerwas: gewusst wie ist halt die lösung ;)
<zerwas> seven_> "kästchen" statt "Rechtecke" hats getan ;)
<seven_> da bist in AT echt arm 
<nahab> hiho....wie kann ich es machen, das das grub in einer anderen Bildschirmauflösung startet?
<k1l> seven_: startet es denn so? oder nur im autostart nicht? gibts ne fehlermeldung?
<seven_> k1l: startet vom term aus 1A
<k1l> (btw letzter versuch, danach brech ich ab wenn ich alles infos rausprügeln muss)
<zerwas> nahab> steht alles hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<nahab> thx
<k1l> einige sagen, dass es einfach mit nem sleep 5 vorher in nem shellscript funktioniert. @ conky
<nahab> zeroC,  tut mir leid, da finde ich nichts
<nahab> zerwas,  meinte ich
<zerwas> ich schon :D
<zerwas> nahab> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration in der tabelle GRUB_GFXMODE
<zerwas> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema dort direkt.
<nahab> oki, da gabs aber mal ne einfacherere lösung
<seven_> k1l: nun läuft es, danke! starte mal neu ...
<seven_> k1l: funkt läuft, Danke !
<nahab> sorry, schaffs nicht, gibts ne andere lösung?
<seven_> nahab: worum gings ?
<jokrebel> nahab: In den paar Minuten hast Du doch nicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2 komplett durchgelesen und verstanden…
<seven_> ahh das war das ....
<jokrebel> nahab: Um noch genauer zu werden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Thema#Aufloesung-festlegen
<nahab> hab noch nie richtig verstanden was die verschieden befehle in  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de bedeuten, ich glaube, da brauche ich erstmal ein buch, wo die befehle drin stehen und die erklärung was sie bedeuten
<nahab> ich bin jetzt in gedit mit rootrechten und such die stelle in /etc/default/grub wo ich die auflösung ändern kann, find aber nichts
<jokrebel> nahab: Das Wiki ist sehr gut auch für Einsteiger geeignet. Vielleicht fängst Du mal hiermit an ...
<jokrebel> ,einsteiger? nahab
<shetlandpony> nahab, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> nahab: Hast Du überhaupt Grub2?
<szal> nahab: die Auflösung is noch net mal kodiert, einfacher gehts doch wohl net..  Beispiel -> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024
<nahab> das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist dieser Eintrag ...#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480... aber das kann nicht diese auflöung sein, weil im bootloader alles extrem klein geschrieben ist, also muß die auflösung grosser als diese angabe sein
<szal> nahab: sieht schwer aus wie kommentiert, d. h., das wird gar nicht berücksichtigt beim Erstellen der grub.cfg
<szal> nahab: stell da halt ne gewünschte Auflösung ein, mach die Raute davor weg, speichern und 'sudo update-grub'
<nahab> szal, ich probiers mal
<jokrebel> .oO( nur mal so nebenbei - Backup ist ja hoffentlich vorhanden … )
<szal> für 1 poplige Änderung?
<jokrebel> ja?
<seven_> conky läuft aber ich sehe nix :(
<Robert_Zenz> seven_, die config verbaut?
<seven_> sieht so aus 
<Robert_Zenz> seven_, kannst ja in einen PasteBin stecken...
<seven_> Robert_Zenz: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401422/
<Robert_Zenz> seven_, du siehst das Fenster aber ohne Inhalt? Oder gar nichts?
<seven_> nix
<Robert_Zenz> seven_, meldet conky irgendas wenn du es vom Terminal aus startest?
<seven_> Robert_Zenz: ps -S|grep conky läuft ja
<seven_> -A
<Robert_Zenz> seven_, das war nicht die Frage. ;) Die Frage war ob es irgendwelche Fehler meldet wenn du es vom Terminal aus startest.
<k1l> seven_: ist das gnome mit blankem desktop?
<k1l> oder ist da was drauf gelegt mit (fake)transparenz?
<Robert_Zenz> seven_, du hast da außerdem ein paar seltsam anumtende Zeilenumbrüche drin, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob Conky die so akzeptiert.
<gillbates> moin, ich habe das Programm Mediathek installiert. Es läßt sich in der Konsole (bei mir) starten durch "cd mediathek && java -jar Mediathek.jar". So weit so gut. Problem: Ich habe einen entsprechenden Menüeintrag erstellt, der ergibt eine Konsole ohne Prompt und die Meldung: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal. Was tun?
<seven_> Robert_Zenz, k1l: wenn ich es vom term aus starte funkt das ja 
<seven_> nur der autostart funkt nicht 
<jokrebel> gn8
<Der_Held> Nabend
<Moritz24M> hey, ich habe jetzt nach ewigem rumgewurschtel endlich win7 und ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem netbook lenovo 205 installieren können. Allerdings kann ich nicht in windows booten. Ich hatte die Win7 DVD mit dieser Anleitung (http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=184349#) dazu "gezwungen", im EFI-Modus (so habe ich es verstanden) zu booten. Ich konnte dann Win7 auch in einer vorher mit gparted erstellten Partition mit GPT install
<Moritz24M> ieren. Ubuntu konnte ich dann auch in eine andere ext4-Partition auf der selben HDD installieren. Jetzt erkennt aber GRUB Win7 nicht mehr. Kann ich diesen Eintrag manuell erstellen? Oder von der Win7 DVD booten und das reparieren lassen? Ich kenn mich leider nicht mit EFI aus und bin daher etwas aufgeschmissen
<k1l> also wenn du mit der win cd rangehst wird dualboot garantiert nicht gehen
<k1l> du wirst schon grub anpassen müssen
<Moritz24M> k1l, wenn ich einen Ansatz hätte, würd ich das gerne versuchen ;)
<k1l> bei mir hatte grub auch probleme mit win7 (ohne den ganzen efi und gpt kram) kontrollier mal die einträge vlt musst du die grub scripte ändern/anpassen
<Moritz24M> also in /etc/default/grub kann ich nix finden. oder welche datei meinste genau?
<k1l> ,grub2? Moritz24M 
<shetlandpony> Moritz24M: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> schau da mal rein. man muss das funktionsprinzip von grub2 einmal verstehen. dann ist es logisch und einfach.
<k1l> schau dir das script an welches den win eintrag generiert. schau ob die partition passt und ob die zusätze für win7 passen.
<meiner> #winfuture
<Fuchs> meiner: noch ein /join vorne dran, dann geht es
<szal> Moritz24M: 'sudo os-prober' findet Win7?
<meiner> thx
<meiner> hmm, wie füge ich dnen hierneue server hinzu? 
<Fuchs> ah, Xchat
<meiner> jo :D
<Fuchs> Control+S, da 
<Moritz24M> szal, nein, nur Ubuntu
<Fuchs> ,xchat? meiner da noch details: 
<shetlandpony> meiner da noch details, XChat ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Moritz24M> k1l, danke, werde ich mich morgen mal genauer mit beschäftigen
<meiner> ich danke dir
<meiner> bin ma frisch auf ubuntu umgestiegen
<meiner> und wusel mich so durch
<meiner> ^
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? meiner, dann lies doch: 
<shetlandpony> meiner, dann lies doch, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<meiner> fühlt man sich als hätte man noch nie am pc gesessen
<TheInfinity> ,bot? meiner
<shetlandpony> meiner: ich bin ein bot ;p
<ubuntu____> hi
<ubuntu____> ich will kubuntu installieren und bin nach der anleitung in wiki.ubuntuusers.de vorgegangen mit lvm2 und cryptsetup , nach dem Container anlegen und dem partitionieren starte ich den installer und bin bei manuell partitionieren
<ubuntu____> dann füge ich mount points zu den lvm parts hinzu und er stürtzt anb
<ubuntu____> ab#
<ubuntu____> x64 
<ubuntu____> idden ? hab schon meine alte install gekillt... 
<ubuntu____> danke 
<dAnjou> ubuntu____: wie wärs, wenn du vorher in ner VM übst?
<dAnjou> hab ich mindestens n halbes dutzend mal gemacht, bis ich mir sicher war, dass ich mein crypt-setup hinbekomme
<ubuntu____> cryptsetup ist nicht neu für mich ich hab das schon oft gamcht ca 6 mal und nie problmeme gehabt
<ubuntu____> muss man bei cryptsetup immer ne gruppe machen, kann mich nicht erinnern das ich das früher gemacht habe 
<ubuntu____> ok denke schon ....
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-09
<Sven_> Hallo.. ich brauche dringend hilfe
<Sven_> Ich habe gerade in in meinem Win7 Ubuntu installiert.
<Sven_> Hat alles super funktioniert. Habe Ubuntu gestartet und dann die Treibver für NVIDA installiert.
<Sven_> Jetzt geht mein Rechner nicht mewhr
<Sven_> Tatstatur, Maus und Bildschirm gehen sofort aus.
<Sven_> Jemand da??
<DeannaT2> ja, aber ich kann dir nicht helfen, es klingt auf jeden fall nciht gut
<Sven_> Das weiss ich auch, aber was kann ich tun??
<DeannaT2> Sven_, geduld haben und warten, bis dir jemand helfen kann
<dAnjou> Sven_: die uhrzeit is vllt. auch nich die optimalste
<Sven_> Sorry, wollte net frech oder so werden. Ich brauch nur den Rechner. Da sind alle Daten drauf und nix geht mehr. Wenn ich wenigstens Win7 widerherstellen könnte, aber nix geht mehr. Alles TOT. Keine Tastatur, Maus, kein Bild. Ich kann net ins BIOS oder sonstwas machen. Sorry, ist halt echt wichtig das ich da wieder drauf zugreiffen kann.
<DeannaT2> hast du eine rettungscd, knoppix, live-cd?
<DeannaT2> dann könntest du mal schauen ob du mit der reinkommst
<u-boot> ubuntu unter windows also ... hmm
<u-boot> seltsame geschichte...
<Sven_> Nee, geht ja garnix mehr.... aber ich habe gerade herausgefunden ( dank der englishen hilfe ) dass das austecken des Rechners was ändert. Dachte den Netztschalter auszuschalten würde reichen...
<u-boot> aha
<u-boot> wär mir neu dass da was anderes rauskommt ...aber das sagt auch nich viel
<Sven_> Sorry... ich meinte damit, den Netschalter von der Steckleiste. Schalte immer alles über die dann endgültig aus, dachte eigentlich dass das ausreichen sollte. Hmm... Trotzdem vielen Dank ;o)
<Sven_> So, danke Euch für Eure hilfe. ;o)
<eminor> Sven_: war das nun ein ubuntu-problem oder den schalter nicht gefunden? :D
<Sven_> LoL
<Sven_> Gute Frage... In diesem Fall... Hmmm... War ich wohl der jenige der den Rechner net abgesteckt hat. Dachte net, dass das notwendig ist, abere man lernt j anie aus. Mal ezunehmen??hrlich, seit wann muss man den Rechner ausschalten und dann das Netzkabel ziehen um eine Betriebssysteminstallation vor zu nehmen?
<Sven_> Aber so gesehen, war das KEIN UBUNTU Problem ;o)
<x1o> hi wie gehe ich mit musik auf externer festplatte und banshee bzw rhythmbox richtig um?
<bullgard4> Welches Programm benutzt die Umgebungsvariable XKBOPTIONS in /etc/default/keyboard?
<sbeck> Hi.
<sbeck> Mein Drucker "HP LaserJet 6L" funktioniert ab Ubuntu 11.04 nicht mehr. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob ich ein Upgrade oder eine komplette Neuinstallation benutze; ebenso ist es egal, welche Version (Kubuntu, Lubuntu...) benutzt wird. Bis einschließlich 10.10 funktionierte der Drucker problemlos; ein Hardwaredefekt kann ausgeschlossen werden.
<sbeck> Eine Idee ?
<bullgard4> <ubottu>	sbeck: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<szal> sbeck: definiere 'funktioniert nicht'..  normal sollte das Teil ohne Wenn und Aber spielen; wird der Drucker überhaupt gefunden?
<sbeck> Nein,
<sbeck> DAs heißt:
<sbeck> Mal ja, mal nein.
<sbeck> Von 50 Versuchen wurde er einmal gefunden.
<sbeck> Daraufhin wurde der Treiber für einen LaserJet 4L installiert, aber trotzdem klappte kein Testdruck.
<sbeck> Und ja, mit dem 4L-Treiber klappte der Druck bis einschließlich 10.10
<szal> warum nimmt man für n 6er nen 4er-Treiber..  müsste eigtl. auch nen 6er-Treiber geben..  womit konfigurierst du den Drucker?
<sbeck> weil der 4l 1. vorgeschlagen, 2. in Foren und in openprinting als korrekt benannt wird.
<sbeck> genannt
<sbeck> Und bis einschließlcih 10.10 eben auch immer funktionierte.
<sbeck> Der Drucker verschwindet während des Upgrade auf die 11.04, noch während er druckt.
<sbeck> Und bei einer Neuinstallation wird er gar nicht erkannt.
<szal> ich wiederhole mich: womit konfigurierst du den Drucker?
<sbeck> re
<sbeck> Ich versuche gerade, meine Dateien aus /home zu sichern.
<sbeck> Damit ich komplett bei 0 anfangen aknn.
<sbeck> Dazu startete ich von der Live-CD Ubuntu 11.04.
<sbeck> Allerdings kann ich selbst als root und nach "chown -R root:root $pfadangabe/*" nur einen Bruchteil der Dateien einsehen oder gar kopieren.
<szal> [06:09:04] <szal> ich wiederhole mich: womit konfigurierst du den Drucker?
<sbeck> Das konnte ich nicht mehr lesen.
<szal> hab ich gemerkt
<sbeck> Die grafische Oberfläche war vorhin so gut wie eingefroren.
<szal> deshalb die Wiederholung
<sbeck> Das bedeutet, daß selbst der Mauszeiger nur noch alle 10 Sekunden um 2 cm reagierte und dann erneut Stillstand war.
<szal> aber wozu n Homeverzeichnis auf root chownen?  root kann per Definition alles lesen
<szal> riecht nach RAM voll + Swapbetrieb
<sbeck> Weil ich von der Live-CD aus als normaler Benutzer wie als root nur 256,6 MB lesen kann.
<sbeck> Von 22 GB
<szal> dann is die Platte fritte
<sbeck> Nach chown ändert sich nichts.
<sbeck> Nada.
<sbeck> Kann ich ausschließen.
<sbeck> RAM und HDD wurden getestet.
<sbeck> memtest86 und smartmontools
<sbeck> Ebenso mit Herstellertools
<Fussel> moin
<sbeck> Und unter Windows dann mit hdtune
<sbeck> Hi, Fussel.
<szal> sonst wüsste ich net, wie da Daten verschwinden sollten
<sbeck> Sie sind nicht verschwunden.
<sbeck> Ich kann ganz normal darauf zugreifen, wenn ich von Festplatte starte.
<szal> da kann ich mir dann nur vorstellen, dass die 256 MB alles sind, was da drauf war
<sbeck> Im Live-Modus nicht.
<szal> oder is der Kram verschlüsselt?
<sbeck> Nein.
<sbeck> Das will Ubuntu.
<szal> dann sollte man auch alles lesen können
<sbeck> Das wähle ich immer dediziert ab.
<sbeck> Tja.
<sbeck> Sollte...
<sbeck> Keine Ahnung.
<szal> oder du guckst verkehrt
<sbeck> Nein.
<sbeck> Ich bin jetzt soweit, daß ich alles einsehen kann.
<sbeck> Nachdem ich den gleichen Befehl dreimal durchlaufen ließ.
<sbeck> du -m gibt mir nun die 22 GB aus.
<sbeck> Keine Ahnung, was Canonical da bei der 11.04 vermurkst hat.
<szal> und wenn du sowieso am neu installieren bist, dann partitionier dir den Kram gleich so, dass du ne getrennte Partition für /home hast, dann sind solche Kopieraktionen überflüssig
<sbeck> Habe ich.
<sbeck>  / = 55 gb
<sbeck>  /home = 24 GB
 * szal hätts andersrum gemacht
<sbeck> Nein.
<szal> wobei für / auch 15 GB reichen
<sbeck> Das / reicht gerade aus-.
<szal> halt ich fürn Gerücht
<szal> was rennst du bitte auf der Kiste, dass das so viel Platz braucht?
<sbeck> So gut wie alles.
<sbeck> Deshalb werden da auch soviele GB belegt.
<szal> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<szal> /dev/sda1              15G  4.8G  9.3G  34% /
<sbeck> Ich weiß, daß das Standardsystem kaum etwas belegt.
<bullgard4> Welches Programm benutzt die Umgebungsvariable XKBOPTIONS in /etc/default/keyboard?
<szal> der Windowmanager? *rat*
<sbeck> <szal> ich wiederhole mich: womit konfigurierst du den Drucker? <-- mit cups´  Browserinterface und hp-setup.
<szal> mim CUPS direkt braucht man sich normal net mehr rumschlagen, wenn man sowieso hplip verwendet
<sbeck> Zuerst benutzte ich ja auch hp-setup.
<sbeck> Aber das zeigte mir halt ab der 11.04 keinen Drucker mehr an.
<sbeck> Der LaserJet 6L ist per Parallelport angeschlossen, hat kein USB.
<sbeck> Bis zur 11.04 lief er immer.
<sbeck> Unter Windows XP läuft er auch jetzt noch.
 * szal hat noch n LJ4, der wurde nie automatisch erkannt & wollte immer von Hand konfiguriert werden
<szal> scheint aber mit dem hplip-Teil gar net zu gehen
<sbeck> Ging.
<sbeck> In 10.04 LTS und 10.10 definitiv.
<sbeck> Bei 9.10 bin ich mir nicht sicher.
<sbeck> In allen drei Distributionen lief der Drucker out of the box.
 * szal hat hier Einiges an Treibern für den 6L zur Auswahl
<szal> http://www.abload.de/img/20110709_kdeprintercon66iw.png <- ich würd auch grundsätzlich die hpijs-Treiber vorziehen, die tendieren zu besserer Qualität als die Foomatic- und Gutenprint-Dinger
<sbeck> -.-
<sbeck> DAs gibt es doch nicht.
<sbeck> Ich kann alles einsehen.
<sbeck> Aber kopieren nur 348 MB
<sbeck> Und im Nautilus sehe ich wieder nur die 256,6 MB
<sbeck> Der Hammer:
<sbeck> Obwohl der Ordner nun root gehört, kann ich selbst als Live-Benutzer das gleiche wie root sehen.
<sbeck> Das dürfte es normal gar nicht geben.
<sbeck> Die Rechte lauten nämlich 640
 * szal hat neulich gehört, dass man auf der Live-CD grundsätzlich root sei
<sbeck> Benutzer: ubuntu@ubuntu
<sbeck> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ groups
<sbeck> ubuntu adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<sbeck> root@ubuntu:~$ groups
<sbeck> root
<sbeck> Wie gesagt, bei 640 dürfte der Benutzer "ubuntu" nicht einmal in den Ordner reinsehen dürfen.
<sbeck> Trotzdem kann ich per nautilus da wie vor dem ersten chown rummarschieren und sogar Dateien erstellen.
<sbeck> Irgendetwas läuft da also komplett anders als mir das System meldet.
<sbeck> Ich starte eine Knoppix, das ist mir nicht geheuer.
<sbeck> Bis später.
<knoppix> re
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich ermitteln, ob X so konfiguriert ist, daß es die Datei /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard verwendet?
<szal> da würd mich ja mal interessieren, ob jetzt der Zugriff so tut, wie er soll..
<sbeck> Ja, mit Knoppix kopiert er mittels Dolphin.
<sbeck> Bis jetzt 5,8 GB
<sbeck> Also wird er wohl alles kopieren.
<sbeck> Wie gesagt, ich verstehe nicht, was da eben schief lief.
<sbeck> Wenn ein Ordner dem root gehört und nur er bzw. seine Gruppe mindestens Leserechte hat, darf normal gar kein anderer Benutzer da reinsehen, geschweige denn in den Ordner wechseln oder etwas erstellen.
<sbeck> Genau das geschah aber eben mit der Live-CD der Ubuntu 11.04
<sbeck> Ich muß das nachher mal mit ein paar anderen 11.04-CDs testen.
<sbeck> Die eben benutzte war die "LinuxUser Sixpack".
<szal> nie gehört
<sbeck> Die Zeitung kennst Du ?
<szal> ne Zeitschriften-CD oder was?
<sbeck> Ja.
<szal> dat interessiert mich doch nuh..  mal eben die alte grml-Version überschreiben ^^
<sbeck> http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Print-Artikel/LinuxUser/2011/07/Multibuntu-11.04
<shetlandpony> sbeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/62hk75o | Multibuntu 11.04 / 07 / 2011 / LinuxUser / Print-Artikel / Artikel / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity
<szal> ach Driet, ich hab nur die Alternates da, muss ich erst ne Live-CD runterladen
<sbeck> Ich würde dir ja diese geben.
<sbeck> Aber das klappt ja nicht.
<szal> 473 kB/s..  wat is der Server lahm heute Morgen..
<sbeck> Naja.
<sbeck> Lahm...
<sbeck> Ich habe hier eine DSL 1728 Leitung.
<sbeck> Da wäre 473 KB/s sehr schnell.
<Fussel> suport wird halt immer n bissl seltsam, wenn man von zwei verschiedenen grundlagen ausgeht, wenn wer ubuntu hier sagt wird hier meistens von ubuntu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads ausgegangen
 * szal is net glücklich, wenns net mind. 600 kB/s sind..  Optimum wären knapp 730 kB/s (DSL 6000)
<sbeck> Fussel, ich nahm die Sixpack nur, weil sie mir eben als erste in die Hände fiel.
<Fussel> wäre nett wenn das dann auch gesagt wird
<sbeck> Installiert hatte ich auch schon die normale Downloadvariante, kein Unterschied.
<sbeck> Soweit ich weiß hatten sie bei der Sixpack auch die normalen Versionen zusammengepackt.
<sbeck> Mal eine Frage.
 * szal kann sich im installierten System (Kubuntu 11.04 von Alternate-CD) über keine Rechteverwirrung beklagen
<sbeck> Wo legt kontact denn seine Daten ab ?
<sbeck> Damit ich meine E-Mails nicht verliere.
<szal> welcher Teil von Kontact?
<sbeck> kmail
<szal> E-Mails liegen in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/
<sbeck> Oki.
<sbeck> Dann hoffe ich, daß er sie auch importieren kann.
<sbeck> Zum einen befindet sich auf dem Server nur ein Teil der Kommunikation und zum anderen würde der Download sehr lange dauern.
<szal> und wenn du die backuppst, willste vllt auch die Konfiguration backuppen -> ~/.kde/share/config/ -> davon: emaildefaults, emailidentities, kmail.eventsrc, kmail.notifyrc, kmailrc, kmailsnippetrc, mailtransports, specialmailcollectionsrc
<sbeck> Ich sichere das komplette Benutzerverzeichnis.
<sbeck> Ist am besten, weil ich lieber hinterher ausmiste als etwas vergessen zu haben.
<sbeck> Normal übernahm ich ja immer die /home-Partition ohne Änderungen.
<sbeck> Aber da sich die Fehler häuften, mache ich jetzt den groben Schnitt.
<sbeck> Das wird nur wieder nervig, weil ich dann den KDE anpassen muß.
<szal> inwiefern anpassen?
<sbeck> Das Aussehen und Verhalten.
<szal> wenn du ~/.kde/ wieder zurückkopierst, haste alles wie vorher
<sbeck> Mit dem normalen Aussehen komme ich nicht klar.
<sbeck> Das sieht "Bäh" aus.
<sbeck> ;-)
 * szal schaltet den FolderView ab & bestückt das Panel, das wars im Wesentlichen..  ok, ne andere Fensterdeko gibts noch
<szal> und die Farben werden geändert
<sbeck> Die Farbgestaltung ist mir z. B. viel zu hell.
<sbeck> Ich trimme das alles auf schwarz.
 * szal hat sich mit dunklen Themes nie anfreunden können, da gabs immer was dran zu mokieren
<sbeck> Wie nennt sich das Theme ?
<sbeck> luminescent ?
<szal> welches?
<szal> ,plenk?
<shetlandpony> szal, Plenk [aka plenken] ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken.
<szal> sbeck: nur so am Rande ^^
<sbeck> Ich kenne den Begriff.
<sbeck> Aber er paßt nicht.
<sbeck> Das " ?" habe ich mir statt des "?" bereits am C64 angewöhnt.
<szal> genau das ist Plenken
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich herausbekommen, ob X so konfiguriert ist, daß es die Datei /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard verwendet?
<sbeck> Ich weiß, daß das plenken genannt wird.
<sbeck> Ich benutze es aber bewußt.
<sbeck> Und wenn Du darauf achtest, so wird dir auffallen, daß ich es nur beim "?" benutze.
<szal> is aber im Deutschen net vorgesehen, im Gegensatz etwa zum Französischen
<szal> sö, mal Kubuntu-Live-CD brennen
<Nicodemus> Hallo... kann mir jemand helfen CoH (Company of Heros) zu installieren, die DVD läßt sich nicht installieren, da keine Berechtigung zum ausführen gegeben ist. Wie führe ich setup.exe bzw. autorun.exe aus ?
<szal> ,wine?
<shetlandpony> szal, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Nicodemus> ja
<Nicodemus> wine ist installiert
<szal> ,wine? Nicodemus, bitte angucken
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus, bitte angucken, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Nicodemus> wine ----> check youtube.....
<Nicodemus> Company of Heors
<Nicodemus> na gut...
<Nicodemus> son mist..., alles muß mann selber machen...
<sbeck> Hm.
<sbeck> Nicodemus, kannst Du exe-DAteien von CDs ausführen ?
<szal> mundgerecht vorkauen is net, sollst ja schließlich was davon lernen ;)
<Nicodemus> nee, genau das ist bisweilen der haken..
<Nicodemus> sbeck: kann ich nicht
<sbeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ausfuehren-einer-exe-datei-von-einer-cd-nicht/#post-2487701
<shetlandpony> sbeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/699zctu |        Ausführen einer EXE-Datei von einer CD nicht mehr möglich  › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Nicodemus> danke....----->wine /pfad/zu/ausführbarer.datei
<sbeck> Steht im zweiten Post dort.
<sbeck> :-) Die Vorschau-Beschreibung zur Linuxuser 08/2011 ist nett formuliert.
<sbeck> "Mit sirrendem Geräusch verabschiedet sich die Festplatte ins Nirwana. Die darauf folgende Stille eignet sich wundervoll, um in Ruhe darüber nachzudenken, welche wichtigen Dateien es wohl noch ins letzte Backup geschafft haben."
<sbeck> DAs kennt wohl jeder.
<sbeck> Noch 300 MB
<sbeck> So, wurde kopiert.
<sbeck> 200 MB fehlen.
<Nicodemus> .
<sbeck> Die wichtigen Ordner hat er aber gesichert.
<sbeck> Ich bin dann wieder weg und versuche mein Glück erneut.
<sbeck> Bis später.
<Nicodemus> Jetzt will das system DirectX istalliert haben... 
<Nicodemus> die installation selbst war wohl erfolgreich..
<Nicodemus> aber was nun.. ?
<szal> boah, die Kubuntu-Live-CD braucht ja ewig zum Booten..
<Nicodemus> DirectX installieren ?
<Nicodemus> wie mach ich das.... brauche ich da ne neue softwarequelle...oder vielleicht von der selben CoH-DvD ?
<szal> schon mal http://appdb.winehq.com/ konsultiert?
<szal> wenn die Kontribuenten net ganz gepennt haben, sollte da stehen, wie man den Kram mit Wine installiert
<bekks> Als Softwarequelle gibts das nicht. Und mit ein bisschen Glück ist es bei der CD dabei. Das ist kein Ubuntu-Problem. :) http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=244864
<Nicodemus> ich mach erst mal ne Systemaktualisierung....eine automatische wine aktualisierung konnte ich nicht ausmachen....
<bekks> Deine Tastatur ist defekt. Die . Taste prellt.
<Nicodemus> stimmt..
<Nicodemus> ich kann dich nicht hören....
<Nicodemus> dein schtuzblech klappert...
<bekks> Ich kann Dich auch nicht mehr lesen, weil Du ab jetzt auf ignore bist.
<Nicodemus> bin halt n notorischer...
<Nicodemus> Sag doch mal einer... ist ein reboot sinnvoll nach einer automatischen systemaktualisierung ?
<Wedelwolf> nur wenn steht "neustart erforderlich".
<Nicodemus> war doch immer so...., aber wer weiß ..
<Nicodemus> Hoffentlich hilft mir dieser Link hier weiter... mal sehen
<Nicodemus> http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/games/how-to-install-directx-in-linux-using-wine.html
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wq7qu9 | How to install DirectX in Linux using Wine | Wine Reviews
<Nicodemus> danke
<Nicodemus> Wie finde ich das wine-verzeichnis (slocate gibt es ja nicht mehr)
<Nicodemus> hallo ?
<Wedelwolf> Womoeglich waere www.google.de ein guter anfang 
<Nicodemus> in welchem verzeichnis werden denn bitte die Benutzer-Anwendungen in Ubuntu gespeichert ?
<dr_evil> sehen sie, ich weiss das nicht. und ich weiss auch nicht wer etwsa weiss
<Nicodemus> Hahahaha
<Nicodemus> Entschuldigen Sie mich bitte, ich wollte nicht unhöflich erscheinen
<Nicodemus> also... ohne zu klopfen..
<Nicodemus> also, da versuche ich jetzt DirectX in Linux zu installieren un scheitere weil ich das wine-verzeichnis nicht finden kann
<Wedelwolf> google wie gesag
<caillean> dann google doch mal Nicodemus 
<Wedelwolf> ich finds beim ca 4. eintrag
<Nicodemus> und 174 vermeindliche Ubuntu-Supporter wissen es aunch nicht
<Nicodemus> gooogeln..
<Nicodemus> das ist so unpersönlich..
<caillean> wer zu faul ist zum googlen bekommt hier afaik auch wenig support Nicodemus 
<Wedelwolf> ich hab nun besseres zu tun.
<Nicodemus> afaik.... ist das Ihre echter Name ?
<Nicodemus> Ihr echter name ?
<caillean> und wenn von den 174 supportern keiner antwortet, dann haben die entweder besseres zu tun, wissen keine antwort oder pennen noch 
<Nicodemus> Name..
<caillean> verarschen kann ich mich alleine
<Nicodemus> wer soll denn an ein verstecktes verzeinis denken...
<Nicodemus> son quatsch..
<Nicodemus> Verzeichnis
<k1l> ,ot?  Nicodemus 
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Nicodemus> was'n  frust schon wieder.. iss ja gut..
<k1l> und versteckte verzeichnisse sind der standard für die konfigurations verzeichnisse im /home. das hätte dir sicher auch die wiki seite gesagt zu wine im ubuntuusers.de wiki.
<dr_evil> die sind nicht versteckt. nur nicht immer sichtbar ;)
<Nicodemus> für heuete hab ich erst einmal genug gelernt..., danke....
<Nicodemus> Aber eigentlich wollte ich nur CoH spielen...
<Nicodemus> es immer noch das gleiche mit dem Linux...
<sbeck> Ähm.
<Wedelwolf> Nicodemus ich will dich nicht stoeren
<Wedelwolf> aber dein Selbstmitleid und gejammere bringt uns nichts, hol dir Windows und sei gluecklich.
<sbeck> Es hat sich schon einiges an der Benutzerfreundlcihkeit getan, Nicodemu.
<Nicodemus> Ich hab kein Geld... wedelwolf, aber vielleicht wenn ich dir meine Bankverbindung gebe könntest du so freundlich sein und da aushelfen...
<sbeck> Nur solltest Du bedenken, daß CoH ein Spiel für Windows ist. Zwar bekommt man einige der Spiele dann trotzdem unter Linux ans laufen, allerdings nicht unbedingt durch Doppelklick.
<sbeck> Und den anderen sei gesagt, daß wir alle bei 0 begannen.
<sbeck> Also habt Geduld.
<sbeck> <Wedelwolf> aber dein Selbstmitleid und gejammere bringt uns nichts, hol dir Windows und sei gluecklich.
<jokrebel> hi
<sbeck> Das da stößt mir etwas übel auf.
<Wedelwolf> sorry. Rausgerutscht.
<sbeck> Oki.
<sbeck> Hi, jokrebel.
<dreamon_> Kann man direktx unter Wine installieren? ist mir neu..(ist nur interesse wegen.. ich spiele unter linux nur anspruchvollen ;)
<sbeck> winetricks
<sbeck> Außerdem würde ich playonlinux installieren.
<dreamon_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2980 -> scheint doch zu gehen
<sbeck> Nicodemus, noch da ?
<sbeck> Hm.
<sbeck> Anscheinend nicht mehr.
<dreamon_> Man solte vielleicht in den Begrüßungstext noch schreiben. Das man ab und an eins auf die Fresse kriegt ;)
<sbeck> Naja, trotzdem. Jeder Benutzer ist ein Gewinn für GNU/Linux. Und mit Sicherheit wird keiner von uns mit der Tastatur in der Hand geboren worden sein.
<zerwas> Jeder? Unzufriedene nicht ☹
<koegs> jaja, alles offtopic :-P
<sbeck> Doch, die unzufriedenen auch.
<sbeck> Wenn alle zufrieden wären, würde es ja keine Entwicklung mehr geben.
<sbeck> ;-)
<Wedelwolf> <sbeck> Naja, trotzdem. Jeder Benutzer ist ein Gewinn für GNU/Linux. <-- und wenn genug schlechte propaganda machen trotzdem ein verlust
<k1l> und nun verschieben wir bitte die diskussion in den offtopic channel. hier sollte platz für support bleiben. danke
<sbeck> Oki.
<Wedelwolf> oh ich dachte ich waer ot 
<sbeck> Hm. Wie lange dauert das eigentlich, die Microsoft True Type Core Fonts zu installieren ?
<sbeck> Der steht hier seit fast 10 Minuten an der Stelle.
<bullgard4> sbeck: Ich vermute einen Fehler. Ich habe lange keinen mehr installiert. Aber "früher" ging das schneller. Vielleicht guckst Du mal in ~/.xsession-errors. Vielleicht auch in /var/log/dmesg | tail.
<rumpe1> sbeck, ich vermute mal, daß die verbindung weggebrochen ist. Wie schnell ist dein Internetzugang für gewöhnlich?
<sbeck> Keine Meldung.
<sbeck> DSL 1728
<rumpe1> sbeck, installierst du über cli?
<sbeck> Nein.
<sbeck> kpackagekit
<rumpe1> hmm... ich würd prozess abbrechen-neustarten versuchen
<sbeck> Er steht bei 91 % aller Aufträge und der Mitte des "W" von "Wird installiert" vom Paket "ttf-mscorefonts-installer".
<rumpe1> ich vermute einfach mal, daß der installer  keine gescheite timeout-funktion hat...
<sbeck> Aber weshalb hängt er bei der Installation ?
<sbeck> der Download klappte ja.
<sbeck> dmesg wirft keinen fehler aus.
<sbeck> /var/log/messages gibt es nicht ?
<sbeck> ???
<sbeck> Dafür syslog
<rumpe1> ist kpackagekit nicht das kde-äqivalent zu gdebi? und wenn... wieso installierst du nicht direkt über apt?
<sbeck> Weil ich wie üblich gleich 500 oder mehr Pakete installiere.
<sbeck> Und kpackagekit ist das Pendant zum Software-Center
<rumpe1> ah... ok
<sbeck> Was mir beim Software-Center nur gegen den Strich geht ist die Tatsache, daß es sofort losrennt, sobald man auf "Installieren" neben einem Paket klickte.
<sbeck> Statt daß man erst alle auswählen und dann abschließend installieren kann.
<rumpe1> benutz das eh nie... allenfalls mal synaptic zum stöbern. Wenn du die 500 Pakete im vornherein kennst, biste doch über cli wesentlich flotter... 
<jokrebel> sbeck: Ist doch sinnvoll - Nach Deiner Methode, wenns denn mal klemmt, wird es schwierig werden herauszufinden welches der 500 Änderungen das Problem verursacht.
<sbeck> Kenne ich ja nicht alle.
<sbeck> Ich gebe einen suchbegriff ein und klicke dann alles an was ich brauche.
<sbeck> jokrebel, das sollte aber kein Problem sein,.
<sbeck> Das klappte ja ssogar bei der SuSE Linux 6.4 schon.
<sbeck> Und wir brauchen uns sicher nicht über die Qualität des YaST damals zu unterhalten.
<sbeck> ;-)
 * jokrebel findet es jedenfalls "mutig" 500 Pakets in einem Rutsch zu installieren.
<rumpe1> sbeck, tjo... nur in dem fall wirfste ja auch noch einen externen installer an, muß also nicht zwingend was mit kpackagekit zu tun haben
<sbeck> Gefunden.
<sbeck> dpkg hattes sich aufgehängt.
<rumpe1> sbeck, wie oft mußt du 500 pakete installieren?
<sbeck> Nach einer Neuinstallation ?
<sbeck> Normal gebe ich ihm alles an, was er installeiren soll und lege mich dann schlafen.
<rumpe1> wäre da ein dpkg --get-selection nicht effektiver?
<bullgard4> sbeck: /var/log/messages hat Ubuntu wegrationalisiert. Man soll nun in /var/log/syslog nachgucken.
<sbeck> Danke, bullgard4. Hatte ich vorhin auch bemerkt.
<sbeck> <sbeck> /var/log/messages gibt es nicht ?
<sbeck> <sbeck> ???
<sbeck> <sbeck> Dafür syslog
<rumpe1> wofür war messages nochmal genau? für dmesg?
<sbeck> Systemmeldungen
<sbeck> Ich öffne normal ein Terminal und lasse dort die Meldungen in Echtzeit durchlaufen.
<sbeck> Normalerweise "tail -f / var/log/messages", in Ubuntu ist allerdings "tail -f /var/log/syslog" nötig.
<sbeck> Das ist wieder so eine Abweichung von der LSB...
<bullgard4> sbeck: sabdfl denkt, er ist stark genug.
<sbeck> ?
<sbeck> Wie ?
<jokrebel> sbeck: einfach mal googlen </OT>
<sbeck> Ich mag Google nicht.
<sbeck> Ich ixquicke eben.
<jokrebel> ...auch das ist OT
<sbeck> Aha, Mark Shuttleworth
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich herausbekommen, ob X so konfiguriert ist, daß es die Datei /usr/share/console-setup/keyboard verwendet?
<Nicodemus> fixme:advapi:DecryptFileA "Z:\\home\\bartholomaeus\\DirectX\\" 00000000
<Nicodemus> hat jemand ne Lösung ?
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Nicht ohne näher Informationen über das Wann Wie Wo Weshalb…
<Nicodemus> Ich versuche direct X mit wine zu installieren "wine directx_9_0_redist.exe"
<Nicodemus> Mein home verzeichnis ist defaultmäßig von Ubuntu verschlüsselt ich hoffe nicht das das nun wieder ein Hindernis darstellt
<Nicodemus> bin ich schon wieder OT ?
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: _wie_ versuchst Du das denn?
<Nicodemus> execute wine directX9_0_redist.exe
<jokrebel> …es gäbe natürlich Kanäle in denen Wine-Fragen noch besser aufgehoben wären…
 * ppq empfiehlt winetricks und die directx dlls manuell einzeln zu linken
<Nicodemus> und beim entpacken ins directX-Verzeichniss kommt es zu der Meldung
<jokrebel> .oO( macht man das nicht besser über die Konfig als mit ner .exe? )
<Nicodemus> fixme:advapi:DecryptFileA "Z:\\home\\bartholomaeus\\DirectX\\" 00000000
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: oder auch mal hier suchen: http://wiki.winehq.org/Deutsch
<Nicodemus> die guten ins Töpfchen und die schlechten ins Kröpfchen ?
<Nicodemus> iss ja wie bei Aschenputtel hier
<Nicodemus> ......................
<Nicodemus> selber raussuchen...
<Nicodemus> raus suchen....
<Nicodemus> erinnert doch alles ein bißchen an Windows 3.11
<Nicodemus> sorry wenn es gemein klingt ist nicht so gemeint, aber recht habe ich dennoch
<ppq> was erwartest du? reverse engineering auf diesem niveau ist fast schon kunst
<Nicodemus> fixme:advapi:DecryptFileA "Z:\\home\\bartholomaeus\\DirectX\\" 00000000
<ppq> das sagtest du schon
<Nicodemus> gibt es jemanden dem diese Fehlermeldung einleuchtet ?
<Nicodemus> Was heißt denn z.B "advapi"  ?
<Nicodemus> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101104235630AAUWWpc
<jokrebel> Nicodemus: Hier ist Ubuntu-Support. Vermutlich wird Dein Problem in #winehq eher zu lösen sein.
<tprommi> Hallo. Ich hab ein Projektverwaltungstool in Betrieb genommen. Es handelt sich um einen Testbetrieb. In der Anleitung ist die rede von Mailman (Wovon ich keine Ahnung habe). Kann ich mit Mailman auch ein WEB.DE Postfach nutzten, oder muss ich ein Lokales Mailsystem aufbauen?
<bullgard4> tprommi:  Synaptic: "A Powerful, web-based mailing list manager: The GNU Mailing List Manager, which manages email discussion lists much like Majordomo and Smartmail. Unlike most similar products, Mailman gives each mailing list a web page, and allows users to subscribe, unsubscribe, etc. over the web. Even the list manager can administer his or her list entirely from the web. "
<tprommi> Wie finde ich die mailman-webseite heraus. Hab apache2 laufen
<tprommi> ls
<alamar> tprommi: domain/mailman/listinfo
<tprommi> Mailman beschert sich über einen ungültigen Listennamen "mailman@blabla-bla-1004) Ich hab keinen Punkt in meinem Hostname. Ist das das Problem.
<tprommi> Das kann ich in der hosts-Datei umleiten?
<gogo_> l
<alxxor> moin
<dreamon_> Hat hier jemand ein anderes Ubuntu als 11.04 und 10.04 und könnte mal bitte testen ob bei Fotowall drag und drop bei ihm geht? Hier tut es das bei beiden Versionen nicht. Fotowall 0.9 ist im Einsatz
<szal> in welcher *buntu-Version?
<dreamon_> Ich hab 11.04  da geht es nicht!
<dreamon_> Ubuntu
<dreamon_> Gnome 2.x
<wolfffffi> gibts ne Möglichkeit einen "lokalen" Drucker zu benutzen während man mit ssh irgendwo eingeloggt ist?
<dAnjou> wolfffffi: du meinst den drucker, der am entfernten rechner hängt?
<jokrebel> wolfffffi: ...oder während einer SSH-Sitzung zu einem anderen Rechner trotzdem lokal ausdrucken?
<wolfffffi> jokrebel: genau das :)
<jokrebel> wolfffffi: Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Du hast ja nur ein Terminal offen, wo Du per ssh auf dem anderen Rechner bist. Alle anderen Fenster sind noch an "local" gebunden.
<dAnjou> wolfffffi: einfach den entsprechenden ordner per sshfs einbinden und ab die post
<dAnjou> wolfffffi: ansonsten musst du mal konkreter werden
<wolfffffi> jokrebel: also ich bin in München und logge mich per ssh in HH ein, dort sind die Dateien die ich drucken möchte und sie sollen natürlich lokal (in M) gedruckt werden
<dAnjou> wolfffffi: einfach den entsprechenden ordner per sshfs einbinden und ab die post
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs
<wolfffffi> dAnjou: ok stimmt, das geht, ich dachte irgendwo an eine Portweiterleitung für Cups , aber da ist wohl sshfs einfacher
<dAnjou> warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht ;P
<wolfffffi> dAnjou: Stimmt nochmal... also vielen Dank!
<kombi> nickserv identify kombi3000
<rumpe1> kombi, fail :P
<kombi> I know... crap!
<Cinereus> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, mit was ich metatags von jpg und tiff bildern schreiben/lesen kann?
<apollo13> mit jeder x beliebigen programmiersprache
<apollo13> oder sonst was google für exif write ausspruckt
<Cinereus> gibts da keine funktion in nem standard bildbetrachter?
<apollo13> wohl kaum
<apollo13> ist ja nicht die aufgabe davon
<apollo13> maximal das comment feld kannst damit bearbeiten
<Cinereus> vielleicht denk ich acuh einfach nur zu kompliziert. wollte bei ein paar alten Bildern irgendwie eine Information hinzufügen, wer darauf zu sehen ist. Habt ihr vllt ne "smartere" Idee? (außer in den dateinamen schrieben..)
<szal> apollo13: noch nie Gwenview (KDE) gesehen?  oder IrfanView (Windows)?
<szal> gut, bei IrfanView weiß ich net, wies mim Editieren aussieht, aber Gwenview kann das dank Plugin
<szal> ansonsten gibts noch Fotoverwaltungsprogramme, wie z. B. digikam (KDE) oder gtkam (Gtk), die können das auf jeden Fall
<Cinereus> da gnome nutzer, werde ich mir mal xnview anschauen. wird das auch können
<CalebRipley> Weiß hier jmd. wie ich mit xinit aus dem Userlevel unity starten kann? "xinit unity -- :1" kam ich nicht weit mit, bricht ab.
<ClickClack> hallo, mir ist aufgefallen das die Abmelde/Herunterfahr funktion von gnome in ubuntu öfter 2 mal geclickt werden muss um zu funktionieren. Kan mir das wer bestätigen?
<Eimer> Hey, wo kann man bei ubuntu einstellen, wieviel whitespaces ein [TAB] druck erzeugen soll?
<Eimer> Irgendwie ist der Abstand im gedit zimlich groß :(
<maredebianum> Moin, meine TAB-Vervollsändigung spinnt in letzter Zeit. Statt "dir/" wird zu "dir " mit Leerzeichen dahinter expandiert. Wie bekomme ich die Einstellungen dazu heraus? mit env fand ich nicht so recht was passendes. Problem ist nicht in allen shells, was es nicht einfacher macht...
<Eimer> Nach einem TAB ist schon fast die Mitte des Fensters erreicht. Zimlich unübersichtlich ...
<maredebianum> gedit einstellugen - editor?
<ppq> Eimer: das stellt man im programm ein, in dem man tippt
<Eimer> Ach, krass. Stimmt. Ich sehe es jetzt auch :D Oh man, ich doofi.
<jokrebel> gn8
<fatpap> hi
<fatpap> suche jemanden der mir hilft WLAN auf einem Dell Latidude D620 Notebook zu aktivieren. Verwende Ubuntu 11.04.
<fishor_> fatpap, welche pci id hat deine wlan karte?
<ppq> fishor_: der ist längst weg. immer diese ungeduld, tzzz
<fishor_> ppq, alles klar. selbst schuld
<ppq> richtig ;)
<dreamon_> Jemand eine Idee warum drag und drop bei fotowall nicht geht? 
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-10
<richi_235> abend
<richi_235> mag mir jemand mit xrandr helfen ?
<richi_235> ich möchte einstellen dass arbietsfläche 2 auf dem beamer (also vga output) läuft
<TanteInge> hallo ist hier noch jemand munter
<richi_235> joa
<bullgard4> Banshee 2.0.0 spielt nichts ab. wenn ich klicke (linker Fensterausschnitt) > Hörbücher  > (rechter Fensterausschnitt) Tom Sawyer > Tom Sawyer 01-02 > Aktuelles Element wiedergeben. Wie kann ich herausbekommen, was in Banshee klemmt?
<bullgard4> (Gestern konnte ich dieses Kapitel von Tom Sawyer abspielen.)
<fishor_> bullgard4, starte banshee im terminal
<apollo13> soundkarte unmuten :þ
<fishor_> das where auch eine Option. wieso gehe ich immer von schlimmen aus
<bullgard4> fishor_: Ich habe Banshee über die Kommandozeile gestartet. Banshee gab ziemlich viele Zeilen aus, noch bevor ich versucht habe, das betreffende Kapitel abzuspielen. Auch Warnungen und "Critical". Das erste Mal funktionierte das Abspielen auch nicht. Da ich mir nicht die letzte Ausgabezeile gemerkt hatte, startete ich Banshee erneut. Nun funktiniert Banshee wieder. Banshee funktioniert nun...
<bullgard4> ...auch wieder, wenn ich es über das GNOME-Menü starte. --  Ich werde nun recherchieren, was die Kommandozeilenmeldungen bedeuten. --  Danke!
<fishor_> bullgard4, du kannst speichern alle Warnungen in dem du es alles in eine Datei weiter leitest, z.B "banshee 2&>1 log"
<bullgard4> Ja, danke für Deinen Hinweis! --  Mein Hauptproblem ist aber, wer mir erklärt, was die Fehlermeldungen bedeuten.
<fishor_> bullgard4, nicht alles was als error bezeicnet wird ist für dein Fall von Bedeutung
<fishor_> meist interessant ist das was du kriegst wenn du versuchst etwas abzuspielen
<TanteInge> schön so allen, kennt sich wer mit shoutcast  sc_trans_linux 2.0 oder 4.x aus?
<fishor_> bullgard4, das was du kriegst schmeiße auf http://paste.ubuntu.com/ und poste hier der Link
<bullgard4> fishor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641223/
<fishor_> bullgard4, bist du sicher das die Dateien liegen dort wo bashee es vermutet? Versuche Werkzeuge>Musiksamlung neue einlesen. 
<bekks> ,frag? TanteInge 
<shetlandpony> TanteInge: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<TanteInge> jo,ich habe folgende fehlermeldung bekommen
<TanteInge> [DECODE] Error DSP:opening device
<bekks> ,wf? TanteInge 
<shetlandpony> TanteInge: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<TanteInge> [MAIN] Ran out of songs!!!
<TanteInge> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<TanteInge> ja sorry bin neu hier 
<TanteInge> werds mir merken
<Moritz_> Hallo, ich hab eine Frage: Wie kann ich meinen WLAN-Treiber in den "Autostart" setzen ? Momentan muss ich ihn noch via modprobe starten.
<bekks> Moritz_: Welches Ubuntu ist das denn genau? Und welches Modul?
<bullgard4> fishor Ich bin nicht sicher, daß die Dateien dort liegen, wo Banshee es vermutet. -- Nach Banshee-Menü > Werkzeuge > Musikbibliothek neu einlesen   http://paste.ubuntu.com/641235/
<Moritz_> Ubuntu 10.04, rt2870sta ist das Modul
<bekks> Moritz_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kernelmodule
<fishor_> bullgard4, des zweit Log ist genau wie der erster, das könntest du auch selbst sehen. Gehe auf die Datei/Lide Eigenschaften im Banshee. Finde den Pfad raus, und prüfe ob es stimmt. Wenn ja, dann prüfe ob du es mit totem abspielen kannst
<Moritz_> bekks: Alles klar, danke !
<dirtycookie> hi, ich habe einen eeePC und der hat bekanntlich einen bildschirm. ich will daher meine emails ueber die konsole senden und empfangen
<fishor_> dirtycookie, man mutt, man xmail, man postfix
<dirtycookie> will do
<fishor_> mutt ist für empfangen, xmail und postfix für senden
<bullgard4> fishor_: (Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du gelesen hattest: "... startete ich Banshee erneut. Nun funktiniert Banshee wieder. Banshee funktioniert nun auch wieder, wenn ich es über das GNOME-Menü starte...") -- Der Pfad der betreffenden Datei stimmt. Totem kann die betreffende Datei abspielen."
<fishor_> bullgard4, ach so, ich das dachte das Problemm ist permanent da
<bullgard4> fishor_: Nein. Es ist verschwunden. --  Mir fehlt nur die Interpretation der Fehlermeldungen, die Banshee trotzdem wirft.
<fishor_> bullgard4, das sind Meldung von Ubuntu One Musicstore plugin
<fishor_> falls du es nicht brauchst kannst du den plugin ausschalten
<bullgard4> fishor_: Ich weiß, daß Canonical Musikdateien verkaufen möchte via Ubuntu One Musicstore und Banshee. Ich habe das aber nicht benutzt und beabsichtige auch nicht, das zu benutzen.
<bullgard4> fishor_: Ich habe Bearbeiten > Einstellungen > Erweiterungen > Ubuntu One Music Store deaktiviert.
<fishor_> bullgard4, ich bin stolz es von dir zu hören :D
<bullgard4> fishor_: Ich habe im linken Fensterausschnitt den Eintrag Bibliotheken > Hörbücher. Hinter ihm steht aber nicht (rechts) die Anzahl der Hörbücher, die Banshee gespeichert hat. Ist das beabsichtigt oder ein Fehler?
<fishor_> bullgard4, kann ich leider nicht sagen. vielleicht doch ein Feller.
<bullgard4> ok
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> fishor: Banshee wird in Natty im Menü mit der Option --redirect.log aufgerufen. Wohin schreibt Banshee Logmeldungen?
<apollo13> hau nen strace drauf und du hast die antwort
<apollo13> oder lies die beschreibung ;)
<fishor> bullgard4, oder lsof -p XXXX  | grep log .... XXXX ist PID von banshee
<bullgard4> apollo13: "die beschreibung"? Welche Beschreibung meinst Du? Bevor ich hier postete, habe ich 'man banshee' gelesen. Und 'banshee --help' ausgeführt. 
<apollo13> bullgard4: na dann lies den sourcecode, oder eben strace bzw lsof
<speckmade> würde gerne eine Chromium-Erweiterung einmal für alle Nutzer installieren. Gibts da einen systemweiten Erweiterungs-Ordner?..
<bekks> Die Idee ist eher schlecht, weil man sie dann nicht updated kann.
<apollo13> wäre ich mir nicht so sicher
<apollo13> vlt spielt er dann die updates erst recht wieder in den userfolder^^
<bekks> chrchr :)
<speckmade> oh nein - das ist ein Argument. Aber muss ich jetzt wirklich bei allen Rechnern hier für alle Nutzer immer schön einzeln die Reklameblocker einrichten?..
<apollo13> apt-get install xul-ext-adblock-plus :þ
<apollo13> wieso ist das eigentlich dein problem?
<apollo13> wenn sies stört sollens selber machen
<speckmade> und wenn's sie stört, dass kein Betriebssystem drauf ist, sollen sie halt selber eins installieren...
<apollo13> das ist was anderes…
<speckmade> ich bin eben der Computer-Affe hier...
<apollo13> ich kenn gewaltig viele leute die ohne adblock grlücklich sind, warum auch immer…
<bekks> speckmade: Habt Ihr einen Proxy-Server?
<speckmade> aber XUL? das ist doch für die Gecko-Browser...
<speckmade> noch nicht... :-)
<apollo13> speckmade: firefox ja…
<speckmade> apollo13: tja - was vergleichbares für Chromium - das wäre wohl die saubere Lösung... :-(
<bekks> Gibts aber nich...
<speckmade> I see... :-(
<Orcor> guten Tag
<MCignaz> hallo :)
<MCignaz> ich bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe
<MCignaz> und zwar hab ich Probleme mit einem mehr oder minder Dualboot System
<fufu> hi - ich habe da eine kosmetische frage: ich habe 11.04 mit lvm und dmcrypt installiert. hat soweit auch geklappt - allerdings wird jetzt im filemanager ein "86GB Physikalischer LVM2-Datentraeger" angezeigt (der sonst keine funktion hat) -  kann ich jenen eintrag irgendwie ausblenden? 
<jokrebel_> MCignaz: "mehr oder minder Dualboot" bedeutet was? Wo ist das Problem? Wie äußert sich es? Fehlermeldungen? </Nasezieh>
<MCignaz> sorry. also ich hab zwei festplatten im system. auf der einen ist windows 7 installiert. auf die zweite hab ich dann bei gezogener ersten platte ein ubuntu 11.04 installiert. ich moechte gern das dualboot system so haben, dass ich zum starten des gewuenschten betriebssystems das entsprechende boot device auswaehle, nicht ueber einen gemeinsamen bootmanager verfahre. das ubuntu lief soweit auch fehlerfrei. wenn ich jetzt jedoch die wi
<MCignaz> ndows platte wieder dranstecke und von platte B das ubuntu starten moechte, bekomm ich ein unknown filesystem error mit dem grub rescue angebot
<MCignaz> ich hab dann die windows platte noch mal rausgezogen und linux gebootet, ein sudo update-grub gemacht
<MCignaz> dann runtergefahren und es ging
<MCignaz> wenn ich dann aber windows wieder benutzt habe, geht es nicht
<apollo13> warum machst du kein normales dualboot?
<MCignaz> nackte angst :>
<MCignaz> ich bin quasi kompletter linux anfaenger
<MCignaz> und die windows installation liegt mir sehr am herzen
<jokrebel_> MCignaz: Was spricht gegeb GRUB als Bottmanager und dann dort auswählen was gebootet wird und nicht ständig umstöpseln müssen?
<MCignaz> mein mitbewohner hatte des oefteren schon probleme beim updaten seines ubuntus
<apollo13> aha, linux macht daran aber nix kaputt^^
<apollo13> das liegt dann aber an ihm
<jokrebel_> Bott=Boot
<frostschutz> MCignaz: sollte eigentlich ohne weiteres tun wenn dein bios eine hotkey / menü zum auswählen des boot-devices hat
<MCignaz> jokrebel, umstoepseln moechte ich ja nicht. es sollen beide platten eingebaut bleiben und standardmaessig das windows starten. nur wenn ich das linux mal brauche, moechte ich mittels F12 die entsprechende platte auswaehlen
<MCignaz> frostschutz: das hat es. wenn ich dann die platte mit dem ubuntu drauf auswaehle, bekomm ich besagten error, der interessanterweise nach einem sudo update-grub verschwindet, dann aber nach benutzung des windows wieder da ist
<MCignaz> ein freund von mir hatte die vermutung geaeussert, dass durch die installation mit nur der linux platte angeschlossen das ubuntu das bootdevice als sda1 eingetragen hat
<MCignaz> wenn nur aber die windows platte dranhaengt koennte er diese als sda1 mounten und daher ein problem haben
<frostschutz> MCignaz: das wäre auch richtig so. grub muss die windows platte ignorieren, und wenn du von der ubuntu platte bootest, sollte grub diese platte auch als erste sehen
<MCignaz> allerdings ist das ganze etwas merkwuerdig. ich hab die windows platte mal abgezogen, das linux gebootet, die windows platte dazugesteckt und ein "mount" ins terminal gegeben. die windows platte wurde nicht gelistet
<frostschutz> MCignaz: normalerweise ist die platte von der du bootest immer die erste (für grub) 
<MCignaz> externe, ueber usb angeschlossene platten schon
<frostschutz> MCignaz: mount listet ja nur gemountete dateisysteme, keine platten... da musst du eher ins dmesg schauen oder in /proc/partitions oder sudo fdisk -l
<MCignaz> achso ok
<frostschutz> MCignaz: kann dir mit deinem Problem nicht wirklich weiterhelfen aber normalerweise (tm) funktioniert das einfach so ;)
<MCignaz> das dachte ich auch ;)
<MCignaz> ich haett jetzt gehofft das irgendwie in der grub.cfg oder sonst wo umstellen zu koennen, aber so einfach is das nicht ;)
<MCignaz> vielen dank aber trotzdem
<frostschutz> MCignaz: du kannst gerne in die grub.cfg mal reinschauen, da sollte ausschliesslich mit der ersten (bzw. nullten) platte oder meinetwegen mit uuids gearbeitet werden
<MCignaz> jap, steht fast ausschliesslich was von dev/null bzw. sda1 drin
<Nicodemus> Kann mir jemand helfen... ? habe folgende Fehlermeldung beim ausführen von "wine ../directx/DXSETUP.exe"
<Nicodemus> err:setupapi:do_file_copyW Unsupported style(s) 0x144
<apollo13> #winehq
<Nicodemus> keine Ahnung.... ? oder zu faul zum helfen ?
<apollo13> lol
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: falscher channel.
<frostschutz> Nicodemus: ich glaub nicht dass man directx unter wine installieren kann, falls du das machen wolltest...
<Nicodemus> Ich bin doch im Ubuntu-Support Channel-----
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: zudem hat frostschutz recht.
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: du hast aber ein wine problem. und wine ist eine sehr spezifische software die wir hier nur in ansätzen behandeln
<Nicodemus> und ich habe eine Ubuntu-Fehlermeldung erhalten...
<apollo13> nein
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: nein, das ist eine wine fehlermeldung.
<Nicodemus> und würde gerne wissen was diese fehlermeldung bedeutet
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: aber vergiss das installieren von directx in wine. das wird nicht funktionieren. :)
<Nicodemus> http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/microsoft/directx-90c-march-2008-redistributable-on-linux-with-wine.html
<shetlandpony> Nicodemus's url: http://tinyurl.com/5rpc87t | DirectX 9.0c March 2008 redistributable on Linux with Wine | Wine Reviews
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: schau mal auf das datum des posts.
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: wine hat seitdem erheblich seinen code verändert.
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: zudem ists wirklich ein wine problem :)
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: (und ich wunder mich n bisschen was du eigentlich erreichen möchtest. :) )
<Nicodemus> <---------           wird nicht ans Telefon gehen
<frostschutz> wenn du ansprueche hast was windows spiele angeht, nimm das daddel-os. wine funktioniert leider nur mehr schlecht als recht, hat selbst mit älteren titeln oft probleme
<Nicodemus> Daddel-Geld = Daddel OS......nur Leider bin ich pleite.....außerdem...... versteht denn jemand die Fehlermeldung hier überhaupt ?
<Nicodemus> err:setupapi:do_file_copyW Unsupported style(s) 0x144
<apollo13> -> #winehq willst du nicht verstehen oder kannst du nicht?
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: nein. weil wir kein wine support channel sind. so schwer zu begreifen? :)
<Nicodemus> Sie können die Fehlermeldung nicht verstehen.... ????
<Nicodemus> dann halten Sie doch endlich Ihren Mund
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: es ist eine wine fehlermeldung. nur die wine entwickler wissen, was genau damit gemeint ist.
<apollo13> nur ruhig sonst bist du hier schneller raus als du glaubst^^
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: zudem: achte auf deine sprache. wir sind ein ehrenamtlicher betriebener support channel.
<MCignaz> kleine zwischenfrage: weiss jemand wo ich in nem crunchbanglinux die systemzeit umstellen kann? ;)
<apollo13> falscher channel?
<Nicodemus> Umsonst Arbeitswilligen die Arbeit wegnehmen ?
<Nicodemus> = ehrenamtlich
<Nicodemus> oder Lohndrücker
<apollo13> junge junge, was rennt denn bei dir falsch?
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: es gibt auch kommerziellen support. du kannst den gerne in anspruch nehmen. kostet aber geld.
<jwi> ich dachte du bist pleite, wo soll da lohn herkommen Oo
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: es gibt aber keinen für dich kostenlosen support, der von professionellen und bezahlten supportern geleistet wird. deswegen gibt es uns.
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: zudem: das ist offtopic. auf in #ubuntu-de-offtopic . danke.
<Nicodemus> Na, für einen Euro gehe ich nicht Arbeiten..... da bin ich doch lieber ehrenamtlich..
<jokrebel_> Nicodemus: Nu is gut - das Thema hatten wir doch getern schon durch…
<TheInfinity> yep. definitiv end of discussion hier. #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder flugstunde.
<jokrebel_> *gestern
<Nicodemus> TheInfinity: Woher wissen Sie denn das es sich um eine Wine-Fehlermeldung handelt und nicht um eine Fehlermeldung des Betriebsystems ?
<Nicodemus> err:setupapi:do_file_copyW Unsupported style(s) 0x144
<apollo13> weil wir mehr erfahrung als du haben?!
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: weil es von einem wine prozess kommt und weil google dies sagt.
<Nicodemus> darf ich der Fehlermeldung entnehmen, dass "wine?" nicht auf die Festplatte schreiben darf ?
<apollo13> nein
<Nicodemus> das 0x144 sieht mir doch nach einem Flag für das Dateisystem aus.....
<apollo13> nein…
<TheInfinity> Nicodemus: 0x144 ist lediglich eine zahl.
<apollo13> Nicodemus: lass das rumraten und frag google oder #winehq
<Nicodemus> und Nicodemus lediglich ein Name
<kakaka122> hi
<kakaka122> >kann mir eben jemand helfen, ich will für meinen ftpbenutzer aus der gruppe ftpuser schreibrechte für /var/www geben, wie muss der befehl aussehen?
<TheInfinity> kakaka122: übergebe alle dateien an den nutzer ftpbenutzer mithilfe von chown?
<TheInfinity> ,chown? kakaka122
<shetlandpony> kakaka122: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<TheInfinity> kakaka122: ach und crossposting ist nicht nett. entweder hast du debian oder ubuntu.
<kakaka122> seit neustem debian, aber ubuntu chan ist mir doch noch lieber ;)
<kakaka122> ist chown hierfür die sauberste lösung?
<TheInfinity> kakaka122: dann bitte ab in nen debian channel. aber eine saubere lösung wäre ein nachdenken über sicherheitskonzepte. das klingt bei dir nämlich n bissl ominös. chown wäre die direkte lösung.
<kakaka122> das ganze ist nur local in einer vm
<kakaka122> will nur bischen rumprobieren
<TheInfinity> kakaka122: dann ists okay. auf nem server wär sowas etwas ungesund :)
<TheInfinity> (wenn man nicht weiss was man damit bewirkt zumindest)
<kakaka122> ist mir klar^^
<himbeere> #jockey
<himbeere> Habe Treiberprobleme - wie kann ich zusätzliche Treiber aktivieren???
<TheInfinity> himbeere: mit welcher hardware hast du welche probleme und was hast du getan um diese zu lösen? :9
<himbeere> ich habe für den fritz wlan stick n die treiberversion für linux von avm heruntergeladen und kann nur mit 20 kilo surfen
<himbeere> möglicherweise muß man hier bei ubuntu was einstellen hab aber keine ahnung wo?
<TheInfinity> 20 kilo ist keine geschwindigkeit.
<himbeere> 20kB
<jwi> und was ist an dem wlan stick so speziell, dass dafür ein seperater treiber benötigt wird?
<TheInfinity> ansonsten stehen alle infos hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fritz!wlan_usb_stick
<TheInfinity> jwi: das ist n elendes drecksding dieser stick. die beste lösung ist einfach einen neuen zu kaufen. aber das wird die himbeere uncool finden ;)
<himbeere> oh danke ich schau dort mal nach
<TheInfinity> jwi: um genau zu sein funktionieren dort eben keine normalen herstellertreiber der chipsätze. ist irgendein avm eigenfabrikat mit nem haufen nervigen eigenarten unter linux.
<himbeere> habe einen sehr alten rechner ohne wlan unterstützung
<jwi> ach du meine güte, 4 seiten artikel für einen wlan stick Oo
<TheInfinity> jwi: wie ich schrieb, das ding ist unangenehm. :)
<himbeere> welchen könnt ihr denn emphehlen?
<TheInfinity> ,hcl? himbeere
<shetlandpony> himbeere: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<TheInfinity> himbeere: such dir einen aus :)
<himbeere> bin gerade von opensuse nach ubuntu umgestiegen
<himbeere> okay mach ich daran soll es nicht liegen
<LupusE> hi
<PBeck> hi
<MCignaz> whois TheInfinity 
<Fuchs> /whois sollte gehen, und dann etwas weniger oeffentlich  *hust* 
<mutang> hey
<mutang> wer istn da?
<k1l> ,wf? mutang 
<shetlandpony> mutang: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<mutang> :) bin windoof nutzer suche einen programmierer der mit bei einem datenbank excel problem helfen kann
<mutang> welchen kanal nutze ich da am besten?
<Fuchs> mutang: den Offtopickanal oder ##windows, aber ganz sicher nicht den hier
<mutang> #offtopic?
<mutang> oder wie schreibt er sich?
<k1l> ,ot? mutang 
<shetlandpony> mutang: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<mutang> danke
<noob7> hallo leute wenn ich online openarena zocke und das spiel ruckelt bringt es was wenn ich die grafikeinstellungen runter setze?
<Fuchs> noob7: ausprobieren, so als Idee? 
<noob7> hohe nummer heisst doch langsamere verbindung oder (ping)
<Fuchs> ja, damit haben die Graphikeinstellungen aber nichts zu tun 
<noob7> also bringt es nichts wenn ich in den einstellungen was änderer?
<Fuchs> je nach dem woran das Ruckeln halt liegt, was meine Glaskugel leider nicht weiss. Ausprobieren. 
<noob7> danke schlauer Fuchs :)
<MCignaz> noob7: laeuft das spiel denn fluessig wenn dus offline zockst? (kann man das ueberhaupt offline zocken?)
<noob7> jep
<noob7> ich denk das liegt dann wohl daran dass ich zusätzlich internet radio hör, verdammt dann muss ich wohl wahrscheinlich ohne radio zocken
<MCignaz> hast du beim online zocken ein permanentes ruckeln oder ist es eher so dass du mal fuer ne sekunde komplett haengen bleibst?
<MCignaz> wie hoch ist denn dein ping (diese zahl) ?
<noob7> ne ab und zu
<noob7> irgendwas mit 100
<noob7> 121 oder so
<MCignaz> ok das is heutzutage nicht mehr das allerbeste, da kannst sein dass du mal kurze ruckler drin hast
<MCignaz> sind die pings der anderen mitspieler auch so?
<noob7> ne die sind  meistens zweistellig :)
<MCignaz> ja ok
<MCignaz> dann machs internet radio wirklich mal aus und schau wies dann laeuft ;)
<noob7> stör ich eigentlich dadurch das Spiel oder ruckelt es nur bei mir und beeinflusst das Spiel der anderen garnicht
<MCignaz> naja es kann sein dass dus n bisschen stoerst, da du den anderen auch nicht fluessig angezeigt wirst
<noob7> ahh ok danke
<MCignaz> also du stoerst es nicht im gesamten aber in bezug auf deine spielfigur kann es durchaus sein dass es fuer die anderen etwas nervig werden kann
<MCignaz> ;)
<noob7> mkay
<noob7> danke
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Satorisanja> Thema multiboot: kann man windows xp und ubuntu verbinden?
<Fuchs> definiere verbinden
<Satorisanja> Hallo Fuchs mein Freund!
<Fuchs> Du kannst vom einen auf die Daten des anderen zugreifen. Oder was genau brauchst Du? 
<TanteInge> Satorisanja mit vmware oder virtualbox
<Satorisanja> zur Zeit laüft xp. also müßte ich vmware nehmen, es sei denn es gibt virtualbox auch für windows.
<TanteInge> giebts auch
<TanteInge> Satorisanja vmware bevorzuge ich
<Satorisanja> ich hatte das schon mal mit wubi probiert, jedoch klappte das nicht mehr.
<Satorisanja> vmware ist das freeware?
<Satorisanja> Genau Fuch, das meine ich. ich möchte unter windows auf die Linux partition zugreifen und umgekehrt
<TanteInge> Satorisanja vmware giebt trial kaufn oder vmwareserver player kostenlos
<mgolisch> wieso willst du das?
<mgolisch> die meistens linuxfs treiber sind scheisse fuer windows
<Fuchs> Satorisanja: von Linux auf Windows ist kein Problem, siehe
<Fuchs> ,ntfs? Satorisanja 
<shetlandpony> Satorisanja, NTFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NTFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<TheInfinity> Satorisanja: umm ... vergiss ext3 treiber für windows. ntfs unter linux geht.
<Fuchs> Satorisanja: von Windows auf Linux ... es gibt ext2 Treiber (die auch fuer ext3 und ext4 gehen), aber die sind eher mau 
<Fuchs> Satorisanja: eine gemeinsam genutzte FAT Partition wuerde gehen z.B. 
<mgolisch> oder einfach ntfs..
<mgolisch> denn das hat man ja eh
<mgolisch> als share partition tuts das ja
<mgolisch> ntfs-3g funktioniert in jedemfall besser als alle irgendwelchen extfs treiber fuer windows die ich bisher gesehen habe
<Satorisanja> Ja. das ntfs in ubuntu eingebunden werden kann ist mir bekannt. 
<RichyW> möchte mit meinem laptop auf meinen htpc über netzwerk zugreifen sowie bei teamviewer. wie nennt man diesen zugriff und was kann man empfehlen?
<TanteInge> ähm samba
<Fuchs> Samba waere fuer Dateitransfer oder Druckerfreigaben
<Fuchs> RichyW: was genau moechtest Du alles machen?  Ggf. reicht ssh 
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt vnc/nx
<RichyW> möchte wie bei teamviewer das bild auf meinem bildschirm sehen und auch die maus benutzen. habe auf htpc mythbuntu installiert und dabei auch vnc ausgewählt
<Fuchs> RichyW: dann kannst Du vnc oder nx nehmen 
<RichyW> ok muss ich jetzt vnc auf dem laptop auch installieren oder heisst es annders? habe auf dem laptop ubuntu 11.04
<Fuchs> Du kannst vino nehmen 
<Fuchs> ,vnc? RichyW 
<Fuchs> oder einen beliebigen viewer / client 
<shetlandpony> RichyW, VNC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mgolisch> jo brauchst nen vnc client, da ist aber einer dabei normal
<mgolisch> bei gnome
<Fuchs> ah, vinagre ist der client
<RichyW> ok werde jetzt versuchen über ssh vnc einzurichten
<Amaru> hi 
<TanteInge> hat jemand schon erfahrung mit amarok im ubuntu
<alxxor> TanteInge: yo, und ich find amarok nichso toll
<TanteInge> ich wollte es mal installieren und scripte für shoutcast icecast zu testen aber mein amarok stürtz immer ab speichert keine scripte
<Fuchs> TanteInge: Du kannst amarok in einer Konsole mit --debug starten, dann bekommst Du mehr Informationen 
<TanteInge> kennt sich wer mit shoutcast unter ubuntu aus? transcoder
<Fuchs> das Nichtspeichern von Skripten hoert sich fuer mich nach falschen Berechtigungen ab, aber das ist geraten. 
<TanteInge> Fuchs danke
<Fuchs> ,mf? TanteInge 
<shetlandpony> TanteInge: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<TanteInge> was ist meta?
<Fuchs> siehe Link. Am besten halt direkt die Frage stellen, nicht fragen, ob sich jemand mit etwas auskennt oder ob Du was fragen darfst. 
<TanteInge> hm ich kann keine sc_trans starten kommen fehler
<Fuchs> Dann wuerde es vielleicht helfen, wenn wir die Fehler sehen wuerden
<Fuchs> wenn mehr als 3 Zeilen: pastebin
<TanteInge> Fuchs 
<TanteInge> <07/10/11@20:04:10> [DECODE] Error DSP:opening device
<TanteInge> <07/10/11@20:04:10> [MAIN] Ran out of songs!!!
<TanteInge> <07/10/11@20:04:10> [DECODE] Error DSP:opening device
<TanteInge> <07/10/11@20:04:10> [MAIN] Ran out of songs!!!
<TanteInge> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<TanteInge> ich habe nicht die geringste ahnung was das soll
<Fuchs> nun, Speicherzugriffsfehler klingt meistens nach inkompatiblen Bibliotheksversionen oder Programmfehlern, 
<Fuchs> analysieren koennte man das z.B. mit gdb, aber das ist nicht gerade Einsteigerfreundlich
<Fuchs> was Du machen koenntest ist auf launchpad.net schauen, ob der Fehler schon bekannt ist und es eine Loesung / einen Workaround gibt
<Fuchs> dsp klingt fuer mich nach alter OSS Software, vielleicht hilft es da, den pulse <-> oss wrapper zwischenzulagern  (padsp programmname) 
<RichyW> vnc hat super geklappt und genau was ich wollte danke!!!
<Amaru> hat wer von euch erfahrung mit iphone 4 ?
<Fuchs> Amaru: lies doch bitte was ich oben zu Metafragen geschrieben habe 
<TanteInge> ich habe fast 100 seiten tage lang gescannt forumbeiträge gelesen mir platzt der kopf
<Fuchs> ,wf? Amaru 
<shetlandpony> Amaru: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<TanteInge> Fuchs wie was wo umlagern?
<Amaru> naja is funktionier eigentlich garnix wird nix erkannt nichtmal als usb device 
<Fuchs> TanteInge: das war ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio#Problemloesungen  (Programme, die nicht mit Pulseaudio funktionieren) 
<Fuchs> TanteInge: Hauptempfehlung bleibt immer noch launchpad.net 
<Amaru> also fuchs ich wollte mein iphone 4 syncronisieren mit meinem ubuntu 10.04 über rhythmbox nur wird es überhaupt nicht erkannt nichmal als usb device was das mounten doch recht schwer gestalten sollte 
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> weil der speicher nicht als usb device exportiert wird
<mgolisch> waer mir zumindest neu
<Amaru> ich habe mich schon ein winig im wiki umgeschaut das hilft aber nicht wirklich weiter 
<Fuchs> Amaru: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch  << die genannten Pakete sind installiert? 
<Amaru> ajo sind ja schon von haus aus drin 
<Fuchs> Amaru: wenn man etwas sucht, dann findet sich, dass eine aktuelle Version von libimobiledevice1 bezogen werden muss, 
<Fuchs> notfalls (auf eigenes Risiko) aus einer Fremdquelle. Schon versucht? 
<mgolisch> ach darum hatte ich kein iphone
<mgolisch> nun weiss ichs wieder
<mgolisch> :)
<Amaru> :)
<Amaru> tut mir leid fuchs das hab ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden 
<Fuchs> Amaru: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html  
<mgolisch> die version ist wohl zu alt von 10.4 die geht vermutlich nicht mit dem betriebsystem von dem iphone4
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/2bzl56f |   How to get iOS 4 (iPhone OS) to sync with rhythmbox in ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) | Ubuntu Geek
<Fuchs> Amaru: beachte bitte, dass Fremdquellen inoffizielle Wege sind, um an neue Versionen von Programmen zu kommen, somit tust Du dies immer auf eigenes Risiko
<Amaru> ah so mom ich les mir des mal durch 
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? Amaru fuer mehr Informationen zu dem Thema: 
<shetlandpony> Amaru fuer mehr Informationen zu dem Thema, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Amaru> jop ist beim iphone nicht anders 
<TanteInge> Fuchs welches dsp nutz meine soundkarte denn vielleicht kann ich da mehr erfahren
<Fuchs> TanteInge: wie gesagt, ich rate von hier aus ins Blaue, dass die Software noch mit OSS (das "alte" Soundsystem von Linux) arbeitet, ergo /dev/dsp nutzt, 
<Fuchs> TanteInge: Du kannst durch Voranstellen von padsp an den Befehl sagen, dass die Kompatibilitaetsschicht genutzt werden soll
<nils-79> guten abend ;-)
<dreamon> Drecks Gewitter.. Mein Router ist defekt! Nur noch Wlan geht. Kann ich Wlan über ubuntu als router umkonfigen?
<bekks> Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Router nach einem Gewitter "halb" kaputt ist.
<bekks> Der ist elektrisch nicht entkoppelt und brät entweder ganz oder gar nicht durch.
<bekks> Konfigurier eine statische IP, und teste nochmal. Ansonsten:
<bekks> ,router? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<dreamon> bekks, Die Lan leuchte, leuchtet immer.. auch wenn kein LAN angesteckt ist.. und wenn ichs direkt anstecke krieg ich keinen Ping hin.. das ist definitiv defekt
<bekks> Hast Du den Router mal resetted?
<dreamon> Ging bis vor Gewitter tadellos.. (hab ihn Stromlos gemacht. und neu angesteckt.. ) brachte nix
<bekks> Bekommst du eine IP zugewiesen, was sagt die Konfigurationsoberfläche des Routers?
<daniel__> fuchs danke jetzt funzt es 
<dreamon> bekks, Ne.. dhcp geht nicht, manuell geht nicht.. Das log zeigt nichts verdächtiges an.. Aber da gibt es auch keine LAN anzeige.. ist eine Samsung box.. nix besonderes
<frager> hallo. kurze frage: wie kann ich in der konsole bzw. in der gui (also *nicht* im web) mir alle pakete einer quelle (ppa) anzeigen lassen?
<B3rserk> Nabend
<Amaru> nabend
<B3rserk> Muss morgen den Laptop meiner Mutter aufsetzen
<B3rserk> Ist ein Dell D600
<B3rserk> Kann mir jemand eine Ubuntuversion empfehlen ?
<frager> am besten die 11.04 desktop, ne
<B3rserk> Ja klar aber die Frage ist läuft Gnome flüssig oder sollte ich lieber zu Lubuntu oä greifen
<bekks> B3rserk: Das musst Du ausprobieren.
<frager> gnome läuft definitiv flüssig! ich hab ein ibm t30 mit 1,8GHz (singe-core) und 1Gb ram und selbst da läuft es flüssig ^^
<B3rserk> Ich habe leider keine Ahnung welches Modell es ist
<B3rserk> Gibt 1.3-18Ghz und 256MB-1GB Ram
<frager> natürlich darf man nicht zu viel erwarten. das wohl größte problem bei ubuntu ist flash (meiner meinung nach). bei flash geht selbst mein sixcore in die knie ^^
<frager> B3rserk: versuch macht klug ;) einfach das image saugen, ein usb stick erstellen (so verbrätst du kein rohling) und dann einmal live laufen lassen. du wirst sehen, es läuft wunderbar. und sollte es doch schwierigkeiten geben, schalte von unity auf die klassische oberfläche um, dann gibt es definitiv kein stress
<B3rserk> Nun gut ich gehe mal auf Nummer sicher und fahre dort einmal mit dem Stick mit Lubuntu und Ubuntu hin und hoffe das das Teil 1GB Ram und >1,6Ghz hat ;-)
<B3rserk> Muss Mutti auch noch einweisen - Ist ein absoluter Computerneuling ;-)
<bekks> Wieso 1GB RAM?
<bekks> Gnome "läuft" auch schon auf 256MB.
<B3rserk> Wirklich? Das wäre gut. Nun ja ich werde es sehen aber habe leider nur ein paar Stunden für System aufsetzen+internet+wlan einrichten und hoffe alles läuft glatt
<jokrebel_> cu
<benrz> hallo leute! kann jemand mir bitte sagen, wie ich cronjobs in einer chroot-Umgebung ausführen kann?
<Longbottom> benrz: Ich würde die Jobs mit chroot aufrufen. Siehe "man chroot".
<benrz> eigentlich möchte ich den benutzern ich der chroot-Umgebung erlauben, eigene jobs anzulegen. crontab ich chroot-Umgebung funktioniert auch. cron-dateien werden unter jail/var/spool/cron angelegt. werden aber vom crond nich ausgeführt
<benrz> Longbottom: danke
<benrz> Longbottom: ich möchte gerne dass der crond die dateien unter jail/var/spool/ einliest
<benrz> Longbottom: ich möchte gerne dass der crond die dateien unter jail/var/spool/cron einliest
<bekks> B3rserk: Liegt das innerhalb des chroot?
<benrz> der crond ist nicht chrootet
<benrz> crontab ist im jail und funktioniert
<bekks> benrz: crond ist nicht chrooted - dann ist die Ausführung der chrooted crontab a) ein Sicherheitsrisiko und b) musst du den crond dann so umbiegen, dass er die "andere" crontab auswertet.
<benrz> bekks: was ist deiner meinung nach die beste lösung? den crond chrooten? ich konnte keine lösung finden wie man crond umbiegen kann, dass er die cron-dateien in der Chroot-Umgebung  liest.  ich konnte nur einen lösung finden die per cronjob die crond dateien zwischen der chroot-Umgebung und der normalen-Umgebung kopiert.  
<bekks> benrz: crond chrooten.
<olli> Hallo, seit Ubuntu 11.04 funktioniert der bluetooth-manager nicht mehr (timeout by message bus).. Einzelfall oder gibt es andere Berichte das es nicht funktioniert?
<bekks> Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.
<olli> mist
<olli> Das System ist nahezu neu aufgesetzt, ich begreife nicht wie dann schon wieder sowas nicht funktioniert
<bekks> Definiere doch erstmal "funktioniert nicht".
<olli> beim starten von blueman-manager kommt folgende Meldung in der Konsole: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<bekks> Ist denn dein Bluetooth-Gerätdingsda hardwaretechnisch auch eingeschaltet?
<bekks> Was steht in dmesg?
<martin_> hi, ist es möglich den Bildschirmschoner und die energiesparfunktion per konsole zu entfernen? und wenn ja, wie lautet der Befehl?
<olli> bekks: ja, hciconfig meldet alles ok, über das applet von gnome kann ich Dateien tauschen, dmesg muss ich eben gucken
<bekks> martin_: Warum entfernen und nicht einfach abschalten?
<benrz> bekks: ich habe crond zu chrootet, wenn ich den init script zum starten des crond anrufe (jetzt unter chroot) wird die pid-datei anglegt jedoch ist kein crond-prozess zu sehen und das stopen schlug fehl 
<Flash63> olli: versuche mal ein  sudo service bluetooth restart
<martin_> wäre das auch dauerhaft möglich?
<bekks> martin_: Ja. Beantwortet aber meine Frage nicht :)
<bekks> benrz: Dann musst Du nachlesen (googlen), ob es möglich ist, crond zu chrooten oder nicht.
<martin_> ja, dann kame das abschalten auch in Frage, gibt es dafür auch einen Befehl?
<bekks> martin_: Kann man in der GUI machen.
<martin_> ich würds gerne per Befehl machen, weil der rechner keinen Monitor hat
<bekks> martin_: Dann brauchst Du auch nichts abschalten, weil Du den Bildschirmschoner nicht sehen kannst.
<martin_> Hintergrund ich habe nen yaVDR auf Ubuntu installiert und beim TV-glotzen nerft der Bildschirmschoner...
<olli> Flash63: leider derselbe fehler nach dem restart
<olli> bekks: außer der Meldung das Bluetooth über den Killswitch aktiviert wurde steht da nichts
<martin_> doch, ich streame das TV Bild, und der Rechner ist so eingestellt, dass er gleich mit der TV - Ausgabe beginnt
<bekks> olli: Nopaste bitte die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg
<martin_> also, kann man auch per Befehl Bildschirmschoner und Energieverwaltung ausschalten?
<bekks> martin_: Dem Stream ist es egal, ob da ein Bildschirmschoner auf dem Rechner läuft oder nicht. DEr Stream ist eine Netzwerkausgabe, der Bildschirmschoner eine lokale Ausgabe über das Display.
<martin_> , sorry, das Bild geht auch per VGA auf den Beamer-aber es startet halt automatisch das TV Bild und ich möchte ungern Tastatur etc in den Keller schlappen
<olli> bekks: http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?12892
<bekks> olli: Was genau funktioniert denn nicht, nach obiger Meldung? In dmesg steht, dass alles ok ist, du kannst Dateien austauschen, etc. - was genau funktioniert _nicht_?
<bekks> martin_: Du hast also ein VGA Kabel vom Keller bis zum Beamer?
<martin_> musste dafür nur durch eine Decke bohren
<martin_> :-)
<martin_> setterm -powerdown 0   schaltet das die Energiesparfunktion dauerhaft ab?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das schaltet den screensaver in genau einem Terminal ab.
<olli> bekks: Also die Oberfläche von blueman-manager öffnet sich nicht, ich wollte damit per DUN die Verbindung zwischen Handy und PC herstellen
<martin_> hm, und gibt es eine möglichkeit es dauerhaft abzuschalten?
<vectory> wo gibts nochmal channellogs?
<bekks> olli: Du hast vorhin gesagt, dass Du Dateien austauschen kannst - wie machst Du das, ohne GUI? :)
<bekks> ,logs? vectory 
<shetlandpony> vectory: Logfiles gibt es unter http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bekks> martin_: Nur pro Terminal - oder in der GUI.
<olli> bekks: über rechtsklick auf das standard Gnome-Applet
<martin_> das ist schlecht!
<bekks> martin_: Kannst ja die Möglichkeit coden, wenn es sie nicht gibt ;)
<bekks> Oder sowas wie nxclient/nxserver benutzen, um dir die GUI "zu holen".
<martin_> ah
<olli> also wenn ich mir die fehlermldung mal genau angucke sieht  es so aus als wenn es schon daran scheitert das das blueman applet nicht geladen werden kann
<bekks> olli: Läuft dbus denn?
<martin_> ach so, noch eine Frage: es ist nicht Möglich Bildschirmschoner und Energiesparfunktionen zu deinstallieren?
<olli> bekks: dbus-daemon ist gestartet.
<olli> Ich habe sonst auch noch nichts feststellen können, das irgendein anderes Programm Probleme mit dbus meldet, ich weis natürlich auch nichts genau welche Programme alle darauf zugreifen
<olli> naja, ich werde mich morgen noch mal damit befassen, mal sehen obs unter ner live Umgebung denn zumindest funktioniert
<martin_> hallo, mal eine ganz doofe Anfängerfrage: wie lege ich die Datei  /etc/yavdr/templates_custom/etc/init/openbox-tools.conf/40xset  an?
<martin_> also, mit welchem Befehl?
<sdx23> martin_: Einfach mit einem Editor öffnen.
<martin_> ähm, gibt es dafür nicht einfach einen Befehl?
<martin_> also ich wollte ja nichts öffnen sondern anlegen
<hdp> Ein Editor kann eine Datei anlegen.
<sdx23> Naja, sofern du nichts reinschreiben willst wird auch ein "touch" reichen.
<martin_> ah, ok, und geht das auch per Befehl?
<alamar> das ist ein befehl
<alamar> touch datei
<martin_> ah, danke
<benrz> bekks:Konnte leider nichts finden wie man crond chrootet. Danke dir für die Infos. Morgen geht s weiter mit der Suche
<Gaertner> ich 
<Gaertner> hallo
<mgolisch> du hallo
<Gaertner> ich finde es komisch warum ich bei den screenshot nur schwarze bilder kriege
<Gaertner> egal ob mit dem system internen oder mit Shutter 0.85.1
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> screenshot wovon?
<Gaertner> desktop
<k1l> Gaertner: lass dir doch nicht alles aus der nase ziehen.
<TanteInge> Fuchs jetzt habe ich meine sound abgeschossen
<TanteInge> sound problem http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401442/ wer kann helfen
<ppq> Gaertner: ohne näheres zu wissen, würde ich sagen, dass das ein problem im zusammenhang mit dem grafikkartentreiber ist. hast du mal probiert, die desktopeffekte zu deaktivieren bzw. (wenn du ubuntu 11.04 mit der neuen oberfläche "unity" nutzt) im anmeldebildschirm "ubuntu classic" auszuwählen und dort die effekte zu deaktivietren?
<ppq> marf
<ppq> jetzt schreib ich auch noch narf falsch -.-" heute ist kein guter tag
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-02
<janda> http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Anwalt-klagt-gegen-Hundesteuer-article6622966.html mal sehen wie das ausgeht;)
<kubine> Title: Beim Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte: Anwalt klagt gegen Hundesteuer - n-tv.de (at www.n-tv.de)
<janda> egentlich hat er recht, doch die gemeinden werden sich wehren. ist es doch eine "ungebundene" steuereinnahme mit der man machen kann was man will
<bullgard6> '~$ sudo modinfo snd; ...;  parm:  slots:Module names assigned to the slots. (array of charp)'. Wofür steht »charp«?
<swed> Hallo, ich benutze auf meinem UbuntuServer vsftpd mit explicitSSL zur Authentifizierung. Der funktionierte bisher auch problemlos. Gestern habe ich einen neuen User angelegt. Leider bekommt der beim Einloggen die Meldung "GnuTLS error -8: Ein Datensatzpaket mit illegaler Version wurde empfangen." Die anderen User funktionieren ohne Probleme. An was kann sowas liegen?
<bullgard6> swed:  Als erstes '~$ sudo apt-get update' und '~$ sudo apt-get upgrade' machen und gucken, ob Fehler noch da ist.
<swed> bullgard6: wurde gemacht, Fehler ist noch da
<koegs> swed: das problem hatte ich die tage auch, allerdings unter debian, leider weiß ich nicht wie ich den Fehler behoben habe, ausser immer wieder den vsftpd neu zu starten :D
<sysdef> bullgard6: ggf. fuer "array of char parameter"
<koegs> swed: ist der nutzer in irgendeiner weise beschränkt oder ein ganz einfacher, lokaler nutzer mit shell?
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: ich würde eher vermuten, c-harp. also ne harp in c-stimmung. ob dur oder moll ist daher ungeklärt. *SCNR*
<sysdef> bullgard6: da es immer im zusammenhang mit kernel driver char parm erwaehnt wird
<bullgard6> sysdef: Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. --  Ich guck mal. --  Danke!
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: hoert sich schraeg an ;p
<sysdef> bullgard6: ggf. hilft dir der channel ##c++ weiter
<swed> koegs: inwiefern beschränkt? also das ist ein normaler nutzer der eigentlich auch über die shell reinkommt, aber für die shell gesperrt wurde
<bullgard6> sysdef:  Dort sagt <jesysp>: "char pointers, probably, but that's all probably not standard." --  Ich laß es mal dabei. --  Danke nochmals.
<apollo13> jemand ne idee warum dhclient die ip nicht ändert? http://dpaste.org/1WqJU/
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #203595 (at dpaste.org)
<apollo13> die ip bleibt auf 192.168.0.77, wohl wegen RTNETLINK answers: File exists -- aber wie werd ich das los
<apollo13> nevermind, nm ist böse
<tol> hey leute, kennt jemand auf die schnelle eine Möglichkeit im Firefox eine detaillierte Übersicht über die CPU-Last zu bekommen? Also z. B. Flash-Plugin 30% oder so
<r3d3> tol, ne aber im terminal kann man das einfach anzeigen lassen
<tol> r3d3: das nützt mir leider grad nich viel. Is ne virtualisierte Umgebung und der FF meint heut bei allen mal mit 100% laufen zu müssen 
<r3d3> also bei mir funktioniert auch top und ps in der VM mit sabayon z.B
<r3d3> tol, ps aux | grep firefox und top -p PID1 PID2
<outcast> moin, hat es einen bestimmten grund, was
<outcast> *warum gimp 2.8 nicht im softwarecenter verfuegbar ist?
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: sicher. wann ist es erschienen?
<LetoThe2nd> (datum)
<koegs> gimp 2.8 ist nach dem release von 12.04 erschienen
<LetoThe2nd> tjo denn.
<outcast> ach so, aber man kann sich auch kein build auf gimp.org runterlanden, 
<outcast> ich compile s mir 
<k1l_> outcast: nach einem release werden (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) keine neuen versionen von programmen aufgenommen. aber schau mal hier: vorsicht fremdquelle: http://www.halloubuntu.de/2012/05/gimp-2-8-unter-ubuntu-installieren-1430/
<kubine> Title: GIMP 2.8 unter Ubuntu installieren HalloUbuntu (at www.halloubuntu.de)
<koegs> outcast: es gibt PPAs dazu, afaik, wäre besser also selber compilen
<outcast> Danke, ich wollt nur sicher gehen dass die neuste version nicht buggy ist oder so 
<tol> r3d3: ja das funktioniert auch. Nur seh ich da nur das FF mit 100% läuft, was er in anderen Standorten (annähernd gleiches Setup) nicht macht. Also wollt ich wissen obs ne detailierte Übersicht gibt
<apricot1> compiz-manager, Arbeitsfläche, Desktop-Würfel geht nivht bei "Twin-View" (2 Monitore als 1 Desktop) -- Ubuntu 12.04+Gnome 3.2
<ArtNo> Ich müsste alle Dokumente bzw alle .doc und .odt dokumente nach einem Begriff durchsuchen. Wit welchem Befehl mache ich das?
<ArtNo> es müsste glaube ich irgendwie mit grep gehen ...
<LetoThe2nd> ArtNo: geht nicht so einfach, weil das eben kein plaintext zeug ist.
<ArtNo> Verstehe. Wie geht es komplizierter? Geht es überhaupt?
<LetoThe2nd> ArtNo: unter umständen kann dir irgendne art von desktop-suchengine helfen.. so in der art: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Beagle
<kubine> Title: Beagle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ArtNo: wobei beagle nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird. gibt aber sicher nen nachfolger, bzw. alternativen. nur k.a. wie die heissen.
<LetoThe2nd> ArtNo: vielleicht hilft dir noch "strigi" als buzzword oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nepomuk als einstieg
<kubine> Title: Nepomuk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<outcast> pastie.org/4186375
<ArtNo> ich guck mal LetoThe2nd 
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: sorry, aber ich lese keine einfach reingerülpsten, unkommentierten pastes
<outcast> sorry ich hatte nur eine frage die ich nicht so einfach formulieren konnte
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: dann versuchs halt mal.
<outcast> ich hab halt mehr zeilen gebraucht und habs halt ins pastie geschrieben 
<outcast> ich finds auch uebersichtlicher so^^
<ArtNo> Nepomuk also nur für KDE? Ich hab ja hier jetzt Unity ...
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: http://pastie.org/4186394
<kubine> Title: #4186394 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<outcast> ach so  danke
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: ich hab zwar nur eine zeile gebraucht, aber hast recht, ist viel übersichtlicher so! :P
<outcast> :P
<outcast> ich denk mir aber auch nach jeder frage die ich bis jetzt gestellt habe: wieso bist du da nich selbst draufgekommen-.- ich muss erst mal in den ubuntu,terminal,linux flow reinkommen:)
<deem> p ist schonmal ein sehr guter ansatz =)
<ultimo> Gude, kann mir jemand erklären warum bei compiz die CPU-Last auf 100% geht sobald ich chrome starte?
<ultimo> was für daten braucht ihr?
<outcast> och mann, gimp findet die Python header nicht, jetzt hab ich mir python 3.2.3 compiliert und gimp findet sie immer noch nicht-.-
<outcast> kann es sein, dass gimp eine bestimmt version von pithon braucht?
<hotte> huhu :) habe ein kleines/großes problem. ich hatte vor windows nach einer linux instalation zu installieren. dazu habe ich den mbr auf einer zweiten platte zwischengespeichert. nun lässt sich die platte nicht mehr booten weil er das filesystem nicht mehr erkennt :( wie schaffe ich das wieder rückgängig zu machen?
<hotte> ähm sorry nicht booten, sondern mounten
<Valko> wer erkennt das filesystem nicht mehr?
<Valko> lässt sich keins der beiden systeme starten?
<hotte> hmm also /dev/sda2 ist meine win partition (also alle daten drin)
<k1l_> hast du den MBR kopiert oder verschoben? hast du win denn installiert? #
<hotte> mbr hab ich kopiert
<hotte> eben nach /dev/sda2
<Valko> hättest du vlt nicht tun sollen ^^
<hotte> ._.
<k1l_> hotte: ähm, hast du dabei vlt sda2 überschrieben?
<Valko> was hattest du denn genau vor?
<k1l_> hotte: zeig mal was du da genau gemacht hast
<hotte> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/root/sda_mbr.img bs=446 count=1
<hotte> sudo cp /root/sda_mbr.img /dev/sda2
<hotte> und danach nochmal sudo cp /root/sda_mbr.img /media/daten
<hotte> weil ich dachte auf /dev/sda2 kann ich eh nicht zugreifen
<apricot1> Ubuntu 12.04 - email. Angeblich ist Thunderbord "default client" oder doch nicht? 
<apricot1> Ich wollte 'Benachrichtigung' für neue mail einrichten
<hotte> k1l_, und? noch etwas zu retten?
<k1l_> hotte: wenn du direkt aufs device schreibst ist das weg, was mal dort war
<hotte> also alles fort?
<hotte> auch wenns nur copy war?
<hotte> :(
<k1l_> hotte: copy oder move ist egal, wenn du damit was anderes überschreibst.
<hotte> per datensicherung irgendwas machbar?
<apricot1> hotte, aber auf /root muss es noch sein
<hotte> apricot1, hmm was meinst du damit?
<zeitsofa> moin zusammen 
<hotte> morgen
<apricot1> Hokar, naja cp löscht doch nix
<k1l_> apricot1: das ist falsch
<k1l_> wenn unter dem ziel was war ist es weg,
<k1l_> apricot1: genau so gefährliches halbwissen hat nun die daten von ihm gelöscht
<hotte> hmm es waren so ca 300gb daten unter /dev/sda2
<apricot1> ich dachte die 'source' ist weg 
<k1l_> apricot1: nein, sda2 ist weg
<apricot1> ohh
<hotte> :(
<hotte> hmm gibts möglichkeiten per datenrettung irgendwie wieder ran zu kommen?
<k1l_> !datenrettung > hotte 
<kubine> hotte: Informationen zu Datenrettung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<k1l_> hotte: erstmal mit dd (_rescue) ein image der partition erzeugen und an dem image  die versuche testen
<zeitsofa> ja und dann kann ich dir nur The Sleuth Kit ans herz legen zum daten retten
<hotte> ok danke euch
<hotte> ich schau mal was machbar ist
<hotte> danke für die hilfe!
<zeitsofa> und foremost ist auch nicht schlecht
<dadrc> apricot1, was genau meinst du mit Benachrichtigung?
<dadrc> Im Menü? Oder hättest du gerne Popups für neue Mails?
<apricot1> Das ist egal
<dadrc> Für das Menü ist https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/messaging-menu-integration/ zuständig, das sollte aber eigentlich automatisch installiert sein
<kubine> Title: Messaging Menu and Unity Launcher Integration :: Add-ons for Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dadrc> Ist es zumindest auf allen meinem 12.04-Maschinen
<dadrc> Für Popups benutze ich https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/gnome-integration/
<kubine> Title: Gnome Integration :: Add-ons for Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<apricot1> danke .. ich guck mal
<zeitsofa> hotte: http://www.deer-run.com/~hal/EXT3FileRecovery.pdf auch ganz nützliches wissen
<hotte> es ist eine ntfs platte
<hotte> hmm wie stehen denn die chacen, dass ich mit einer livecd auf die platte zugreifen kann?
<vlt> k1l_: Nein, er hat mein sda2 nicht überschrieben ;-)
<hotte> YEEEEEEEEEES
<hotte> !
<hotte> ntfsfix /dev/sda2 hat alles wieder hergestellt!!!
<hotte> bzw den mbr gefixed
<hotte> danke euch nochmal für die unterstützung! könnt euch knutschen :)
<k1l_> hotte: du verwechselst da ganz stark devices, MBR, partitionen etc. du solltest da nicht so unbedacht rumfummeln
<hotte> jop, hast du recht
<sybrek> hi .. ist es eigentlich in unity möglich das appmenu wie unter windows zB mit ALT ein- und auszublenden ? (globalmenu ist aus) 
<k1l_> hotte: und für dein vorhaben win zu installieren. erst backup anlegen (der wichtigen daten, nicht vom mbr und sowas)dann partitionieren, dann win dort installieren, dann mit ner ubuntu live cd den grub wieder isntallieren
<hotte> so, einmal tief durchatmen und mal die daten wieder sichern
<hotte> ok k1l_ 
<hotte> besten dank
<dadrc> sybrek, eigentlich liegt das Menü da auf F10, kannst ja mal versuchen, den Hotkey umzubelegen
<x3oo> hi, ich hab heute morgen auf 12.04 lts upgedated und er war gerade noch dabei die sachen zu installieren. jetzt ist das fenster aber weg und ich weiß nicht mehr ob es schon fertig ist oder ob es abgestürzt ist. es kann sogar sein, dass ich auf ok geklickt habe und das vergessen habe.
<x3oo> hab jetzt angst neuzustarten, kann ich irgendwas kontrollieren?
<zeitsofa> hotte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_data_recovery_software dort findest du ein paar tools zu dem thema für ntfs
<kubine> Title: List of data recovery software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<sybrek> @dadrc ..danke.. aber mit f10 wird das menü nur angesprochen,ich möchte aber das menü ausblenden.
<dadrc> sybrek, oh, das hab ich falsch verstanden, sorry.
<apricot1> wie erreiche ich Transparenz in der 'Titelleiste' (da wo user/Datum/an-abmelden ist) Ubuntu-12.04, Gnome 3.2, unity 3D.
<andjav> ich habe bei der gnome shell mit strg+druck ein screenshot gemacht. Weiß jemand aus dem Stand wo der jetzt gelandet ist?
<outcast> hi, wie kann ich denn das verstehen: http://pastie.org/4187078. die "gobject-introspection"-Versionsnummer ist doch richtig
<outcast> und ich hab glib 2.31.0 installiert
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: warum sollte 1.32.1 grösser als 1.33.0 sein?
<outcast> also  "gobject-introspection-1.0 >= 1.33.0" heisst nicht, dass es eine version dazwischen sein muss?
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: nicht wirklich... überleg halt mal was ">=" mathematisch heisst.
<outcast> hmm mich verwirrt das  was vor >= steht
<LetoThe2nd> outcast: und das "gobject-introspection-1.0" heisst nicht version 1.0, sondern ist quasi der bibliotheksname, im sinne von "gobject-introspection, versionfamile 1"
<LetoThe2nd> versionsfamilie.
<outcast> ok
<outcast> also aufs neue... danke dir
<swed> Hallo, ich benutze auf meinem UbuntuServer vsftpd mit explicitSSL zur Authentifizierung. Der funktionierte bisher auch problemlos. Gestern habe ich einen neuen User angelegt. Leider bekommt der beim Einloggen die Meldung "GnuTLS error -8: Ein Datensatzpaket mit illegaler Version wurde empfangen." Die anderen User funktionieren ohne Probleme. An was kann sowas liegen?
<Fuchs> swed: benutzt der Benutzer zufaelligerweise Filezilla? 
<Fuchs> swed: weil dazu finden sich entsprechende Bugreports
<koegs> stimmt, die Probleme hatte ich auch mit Filezilla
<Fuchs> das ist angeblich in einer neueren Version zu Bruch gegangen
<koegs> komischerweise hatte ich auch genau diese meldung und nach 1000x klicken, gings dann wieder
<swed> Fuchs: ja geht um filezilla
<Fuchs> swed: http://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=23280
<kubine> Title: FileZilla Forums View topic - GnuTLS error -12 when trying to connect to with Explicit TLS (at forum.filezilla-project.org)
<Fuchs> scheint nicht ganz unbekannt zu sein 
<swed> Fuchs: ok danke, das heist einfach mal abwarten bis das gefixt wird oder
<Fuchs> swed: wenn Du an die alte Version kommst: die nehmen
<Fuchs> swed: ggf. gibt es auch irgend einen anderen fix, siehe koegs 
<Fuchs> swed: Du koenntest natuerlich die filezilla Leute fragen
<swed> ok, danke
<Fuchs> swed: die sind komischerweise sogar auf den Nezwerk hier, #filezilla
<swed> :)
<bullgard6> andjav:  Ist die Frage noch aktuell?
<cmdTaggart> like it ...
<jokrebel> cmdTaggart: Wie meinen? Facebook ist wo anders ;-)
<cmdTaggart> ups... falsches Fenster :-)
<cmdTaggart> hmm xchat scheint nicht so stabil zu sein... 
<jokrebel> cmdTaggart: Hab es zwar selbst nicht, hab aber nur gutes davon gehört. (zumindest von der _nicht_gnome_ Variante)
<cmdTaggart> hmm genau die habe ich, dachte mir es ist bestimmt besser, wenn schon gnome dann alles gnome
<Fuchs> cmdTaggart: die Gnome Variante davon ist eine Scheusslichkeit, von der alle Personen, die ich kenne, abraten
<Fuchs> nimm das normale. 
<cmdTaggart> gut, dann probiere ich das "normale" xchat mal aus... bin dann mal zu Installieren weg  :-)
<cmdTaggart> rehi
<cmdTaggart> also das "normale" XChat kommt tatsächlich etwas komfortabler
<hotte-> nabend mal wieder ein problem von mir: habe ein ubuntu laufen. heute habe ich windows auf eine weitere partition installiert und den mbr wiederhergestellt. leider kann ich mein windows nicht booten, weil er sagt ntldr fehlt :( ich dachte alles was ich brauche ist im grub ein verweiß auf die partition zu geben wo windows drauf liegt oder?
<hotte-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071999/ hier mein fdisk 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn genau?
<k1l> hotte-: du installierst den windows bootloader mit der win cd. dann installierst du wieder den grub2 von ner ubuntu cd. dann sollte alles klappen
<k1l> und nicht wieder mit dd da rummurksen. einfach von der live cd (wie im wiki beschrieben) den grub2 wieder neu installieren
<hotte-> hmmm 
<hotte-> ok, setze mich nochmal ran
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD  das ist das für den grub2, nachdem du mit der win cd den win loader wieder installiert hast
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hotte-> danke dir 
<hotte-> :)
<hotte-> dann bin ich mal testen 
<Griever> hi zusammen
<Griever> hab da nen kleines prob bei ubuntu 12.04 wenn sich wer mit ubuntu 12.04 auskennt bitte anwhispern
<guntbert> Griever: frag im channel 
<Griever> wie komm ich dahin? XD
<k1l> !frag > Griever 
<kubine> Griever: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<guntbert> hier!
<Griever> XD achso
<Griever> und zwar hab ich mein pc heute platt gemacht um mich von den bekannten 4gb bug zu trennen. aber ubuntu erkennt meinen monitor nicht richtig an und denkt es ist ein laptop
<Griever> so komme ich auf die auflösung von 1024x768 was mich sehr einschränkt
<k1l> warscheinlich wird da ein grafiktreiber problem herrschen? oder der bildschirm sendet ein falsches EDID signal.
<k1l> welche graka hast du denn? und welcher treiber ist installiert?
<Griever> habe schon über systemseinstellung geschaut aber kann nur zwischen 800x600 switchen obwohl der monitor 1280x1024 problemlos unterstützt
<Griever> grakatreiber habe ich schon installiert und aktiviert daran liegts nicht
<bekks> Was für ein 4gb bug?
<Griever> windows XD
<bekks> Ich verstehe nicht, was Du meinst. 
<bekks> Egal.
<Griever> windows = der bug
<Griever> >_<<
<Griever> naja prob ist ja eig nur das er den monitor nit richtig erkennt o.o
<bekks> Dann beantworte doch mal die Fragen, die k1l Dir gestellt hat.
<Griever> aso überlesen sorry
<Griever> also ich habe nVidia GeForce 6150SE
<Griever> und installiert ist: NVIDIA Driver Version:295.49 
<Griever> nforce 430
<Griever> o.o
<Griever> p--p l1 mpcj da
<Griever> >*k1 noch da?
<Griever> k1l  >.> biste noch da?
<dadrc> ist er nicht
<Griever>  :/
<bekks> Frag doch einfach...
<Griever> ja er wollt eig schauen wegen den prob was ich habe kanns aber gerne nochmal erläutern
<Griever> und zwar habe ich heute ubuntu neu installiert und  der erkennt meinen bildschirm als laptop 1024x786 an obwohl der monitor locker 1280x1024 unterstützt
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-03
<trekkme> guten morgen, kann ich den unter kernel.ubuntu.com unter quantal geführten kernel 3.4.4 auch unter precise installieren, oder machtr das probleme?
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: auf x86 gehts *oft* gut, wenn man sich an die offiziellen pakete hält. aber natürlich a) ohne garantie dass es geht und b) bist du dann für sicherheitsupdates selbst in der verantwortung.
<trekkme> dass ich dann selbst patchen muss ist mir schon klar. es würde mir um die amd64 pakete gehen, im moment habe ich die precise 3.4, auch händisch installiert am laufen
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt - kann gehen, muss aber nicht.
<koegs> trekkme: gibt es einen wirklichen grund, warum du den aktuellen kernel verwenden möchtest?
<trekkme> also war der 3.4 der letzte offizielle kernmel für precise oder wie muss ich dann die rreleases auf kernel.ubuntu.com versteh?
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: nein, absolut offiziell ist für precise nur 3.2
<LetoThe2nd> trekkme: alles andere sind zwar mehr oder weniger offiziell veröffentlichte kernel, gehören aber letzten endes *nicht* zum PP-release
<trekkme> verstehe. na, werd mich einfach mal dran versuchen, mehr als nicht gehen kanns nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> have fun
<Funfood> with food
<Sardah> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 Und komme mit der Anleitung zur Android Umgebung nicht zurecht. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Android_SDK Mein Problem ist unter "Android Virtual Devide". Da steht: ich soll 
<kubine> Title: Android SDK › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sardah> Zur Einrichtung einer Android Testplattform (Virtual Device) wählt man im Menü "Window -> Android SDK and AVD Manager"
<Sardah> Aber ich weiß nicht wo ich dieses Window finde. ich habe das Programm mit ./Android geöffnet finde da aber nichts. oder muss ich dazu Eclipse installieren?
<dAnjou> Sardah: android entwicklung ist ohne eclipse keine freude
<Sardah> Mir geht es nur um den Emulator.
<dAnjou> und ja, dieser verweis ist eclipse bezogen
<Sardah> Okay, danke, dann installier ich das auch.
<Sardah> So, Eclipse weigert sich zu starten. offenbar hat es ein paar Probleme mit Java: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409417/ (Die Error Datei von Eclipse). Muss ich da nch etwas von Java installieren? (Habe Java eigentlich installiert. (Kann .jar Dateien starten.)
<kubine> Title: Eclipse error › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sybrek> Hi .. sagt mal, gibt es noch irgendwo die globalen Einstellungen von Flash in 12.04 (unity3d) ? Im Player selbst funktioniert es nicht und unter den Systemeinstellungen ist kein Flash zu finden
<catweazle> sybrek: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/de/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player: Einstellungsmanager - Globale Zugriffsschutzeinstellungen (at www.macromedia.com)
<sybrek> hmm .. hilft mir irgendwie nicht weiter
<sybrek> will die hardwarebeschleunigung aus haben
<Sardah> hm scheinbar will das nicht. Kennt wer noch einen anderen weg Android Apps auf meinem Ubuntu rechner auszuführen? (Finde nur haufenweise anleitungen wie ich ubuntu auf andoid laufen lasse.
<sybrek> @sardah kannst du nicht einfach das android sdk installieren und ne instanz starten ?
<Sardah> wie mache ich das? im wiki Artikel wird nur beschrieben wie ich den Emulator starte, und dazu muss Eclipse laufen, was es nicht tut.
<Sardah> Ich möchte diese App zum laufen bringen: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.scoompa.voicechanger
<kubine> Title: Bestes Voice Changer - Android Apps auf Google Play (at play.google.com)
<sybrek> http://ubuntublog.ch/allgemein/android-mit-ubuntu
<Sardah> Habe schon geschaut, für Ubuntu gibt es offenbar überhaupt nichts. und die Windows Programm funktionieren mit wine auch nicht.
<Sardah> Danke, die seite sieht gut aus.
<Sardah> Hm schade, das ding scheint veraltet, wenn ich Android starte, dann öffnet er nur den SDK Manager. und nicht den AVD (und dn brauche ich ffenbar.)
<Sardah> Hm ich glaube ich habe da was falsches downgeloaded.
<sybrek> du musst erst die passenden sdks runterladen ..
<Sardah> Ah okay, habejetzt Android gestartet und installiere die "default" dinge. Mal sehen ob sich das Android programm beim nächsten mal verändert.
<Ounyts> hi, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Audioausgang auf meinem iMac über Ubuntu, bekomme ich hier Hilfe?
<Sardah> Hm es öffnet sich immer noch nur der SDK manager.
<deem> Sardah: welches java nutzt du?
<Sardah> Nagut, danke für eure Hilfe, ich mache erstmal mittag. bin frustriert. bis dann.
<deem> okay....
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem: ich suche ein Foto auf meiner Festplatte (hab bestimmt 10 000 in verschiedensten Ordnern) gibt es ein Programm, dass alle Fotos als thubnails auflistet unabhängig vom Ordner??
<k1l_> !bilder_verwalten > kirsten 
<kubine> kirsten: Informationen zu Bilder_verwalten finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bilder_verwalten
<k1l_> empfehlen kann ich da keins, da ich meine fotos nicht verwalte
<kirsten> ich meine auch nicht -das ist ja gerade das 
<kirsten> Problem ;-)
<kirsten> mal anders gefragt: gibt es einen Befehl, der alle Dateien, die mit .jpg auflistet und als thubnail anzeigt?
<dadrc> Such in Nautilus nach ".jpg" und mach Thumbnails an, wenn es eine einmalige Sache sein soll
<dadrc> Ansonsten, zum Verwalten ist Shotwell recht gut geworden, imp
<dadrc> *imo
<koegs> ist das eigentlich immer so, das photorec die dateinamen nicht mehr erkennt?
<BenLue> hiho gibt es fuer Ubuntu eine Serversoftware fuer Datensynchronisation mit einem Android Handy?
<LetoThe2nd> BenLue: buzzword zum weitersuchen: owncloud
<BenLue> LetoThe2nd hab ich aber es gibt ein paar Probleme mit Owncloud. zB .pdfs lassen sich nicht oeffnen
<BenLue> zB Das Dokument ist leer (Groesse:0 KB).
<jokrebel> BenLue: Ich vermute dass das eher an Adroid liegt. Hab da auch so meine Probleme bezüglich PDF-Dateien.
<LetoThe2nd> k.a., ich weiss nur dass es explizit android unterstützt.
<dankobum> mein Pandaboard mit Ubuntu 11.10, das 24/7 läuft, ist vom Schaltsekundenbug verschont geblieben. Sind alle Ubuntu-Versionen verschont geblieben?
<LetoThe2nd> dankobum: wahrscheinlich hängts nicht an nem ntp und hat daher einfach nichts davon mitgekreigt
<dankobum> stimmt, unter /etc/init.d/ finde ich auch kein startscript für ntp     , war Ubuntu mit ntp denn vom Schaltsekundenbug betroffen?
<apollo13> dankobum: bug? ich hatte mit keiner maschine wirkliche probleme
<apollo13> dankobum: aber den bug den du ansprichst ist eher kombo aus kernel, ntp und adjtime
<PBeck> hi
<Cobra2603> Hi, kurze Frage: Wenn ich mein Laptop herunterfahren will kommt immer ein schwarzer screen wo dann steht. could not write bytes: broken pipe. ist das ein Fehler im system?
<Fuchs> nein, da beendet sich ein Programm und eine Verbindung tut sich zu, und ein anderes Programm vermisst das dann
<Cobra2603> ah ok weiß ich bescheid. danke
<ppq> martin__: hätte ein mal nicht gereicht?
<bullgard6> Miss-Geschick: Die Welt da draußen ist aber unendlich vielgestaltig und Quelle aller unserer Freuden und Leiden. "In der Beschränkung zeigt sich der wahre Meister."  Aber Abkapselung ist nicht gesund.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Falsches Fenster erwischt?
<bullgard6> jokrebel: ja.
<thomaspr> Wireless Spezis hier ?
<thomaspr> Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll:
<jokrebel> !frag > thomaspr
<kubine> thomaspr: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<jokrebel> thomaspr: Was aber schon weit entfernt ist von einer sinnvollen Frage ;-)
<thomaspr> Die Frage ist, ob das ein MischMasch von zwei Treibern befürchten lässt oder ob das für Natty normal ist ?!!
<jokrebel> thomaspr: Oder um es in Deinen Worten zu sagen "ch weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll:" <g>
<thomaspr> Ist die Frage immer noch nicht sinnvoll genug ?
<jokrebel> Sinnvoll vielleicht. Verständlich (zumindest für mich) nicht.
<jokrebel> thomaspr: Erzähl doch besser von Deinem eigentlichen Problem. Deinem Lösungsansatz inclusive Link zu der Anleitung die Du gefunden hast.
<thomaspr> Das Problem (laienhaft) ist, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass meine wireless connection schonmal besser war !
<thomaspr> Einen Lösungsansatz hab ich nicht !
<thomaspr> Folglich auch keine Anleitung !!!
<jokrebel> thomaspr: Aber woher kommt dann Dein in den Kanal geworfenes "kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko" … und sei doch bitte etwas sparsamer mit Ausrufezeichen.
<thomaspr> Ich suche nur gerade nach einem sinnvollen Weg, das System dahingehend zu analysieren
<thomaspr> Sind das hier Steuerzeichen ?
<jokrebel> thomaspr: Nein, aber vor einem Satzzeichen gehört kein Leerzeichen und eines reicht in der Regel.
<thomaspr> Dass ich anscheinend zwei unterschiedliche Treiber/Module im Kernelbereich habe, sagt mir ein einfaches modprobe ?!
<thomaspr> Ich wollte übrigens keine Nachhilfe in Orthografie und verarschen kann ich mich selber
<apollo13> scheinbar nicht :þ
<apollo13> und nein lsmod sagt was aktiv ist
<Valko> gibts in 12.04 lts immernoch den bug, dass das system einfriert, wenn man wlan und lan gleichzeitig an hat?
<thomaspr> ath                    19141  1 ath5k
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<thomaspr> mac80211              257001  1 ath5k
<thomaspr> cfg80211              156212  4 ath5k,ath,mac80211,orinoco
<apollo13> orinoco?
<jokrebel> thomaspr: Also noch mal von vorne - Vera*** will ich Dich nicht, ich hätte nur gerne lesbare Sätze mit Informationen aus denen man ach was heraus lesen kann. Und eine einigermaßen Rechtschreibung kann da nicht schaden.
<thomaspr> Ist jetzt vielleicht schlecht zu lesen
<thomaspr> weil keine Satzzeichen mehr drin sind
<apollo13> thomaspr: und was bringt dich jetzt auf die idee dass ath9k auch aktiv wäre?
<thomaspr> Die Idee mit modprobe war wohl falsch
<thomaspr> apollo13: Ich dachte, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass modprobe -l mir die geladenenen Module anzeigt ?
<apollo13> modprobe kennt kein -l
<thomaspr> ?
<thomaspr> thomas@T8200:~$ modprobe -l ath*
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko
<thomaspr> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<jokrebel> thomaspr: Ist das eine USB-Karte? -> was sagt lsusb?
<thomaspr> jokrebel: cardbus
<thomaspr> 0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<omani> hi ich versuche failover mittels ucarp
<omani> zwei server, einer master, einer slave. ping auf virtuelle ip geht. wird von master mit echo REPLY beantwortet.
<omani> nehme ich absichtlich master down, sehe ich mit tcpdump auf slave ein echo REQUEST, jedoch werden keine pakete beantwortet
<omani> habe ich irgendwas falsch konfiguriert? konfiguration geht bei mir ueber network/interfaces
<omani> passwoerter stimmen ueberein. ucarp interfaces fahren hoch
<bekks> omani: Ich kann Dir leider nicht helfen, ich habe noch nie etwas von ucarp gehört. Ich clustere, wenn dann mit der Symantec Veritas Storage Foundation HA.
<thomaspr> ath5k                 144534  0 
<thomaspr> ath                    19141  1 ath5k
<thomaspr> mac80211              257001  1 ath5k
<thomaspr> cfg80211              156212  4 ath5k,ath,mac80211,orinoco
<thomaspr> Auch wenns den Channel ärgert: Sieht das OK aus ?
<Fuchs> thomaspr: wenns den Channel aergert: pastebin das naechste mal :) 
<omani> bekks: ucarp ist das userland programm von CARP (common address redundancy protocol) aus der bsd welt.
<omani> bekks: ist das produkt, was du erwaehnst, kommerziell?
<bekks> omani: Ja.
<thomaspr> thomas@T8200:~$ lsmod|grep ath
<thomaspr> ath5k                 144534  0 
<thomaspr> ath                    19141  1 ath5k
<koegs> !nopaste > thomaspr 
<kubine> thomaspr: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<apollo13> bekks: symantec? du bist tapfer, ich hoff das ist besser als deren virenscanner ;)
<bekks> apollo13: Ja, ist es. :D
<omani> haha =)
<thomaspr> mac80211              257001  1 ath5k
<thomaspr> cfg80211              156212  4 ath5k,ath,mac80211,orinoco
<thomaspr> !nopaste
<kubine> thomaspr: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<thomaspr> Außer über Rechtschreibung und Channel Regeln hab ich ja leider nicht viel erfahren :-( Mir wird kalt, ich geh wieder ans Kabel
<jokrebel> thomaspr: …Du hast ja auch keine Zielführenden Informationen geliefert.
<thomaspr> Wenn ich die wüsste, bräuchte ich mich hier nicht für dumm verkaufen zu lassen
<thomaspr> übrigens: Z klein ;-)
<jokrebel> thomaspr: geht es auch ein bisschen weniger überheblich? ;-)
<thomaspr> Wer ist hier überheblich ? Hab ich angefangen, statt aufs Problem einzugehen, zunächst mal die Kompetenz des Fragenden runterzumachen ?
<Fuchs> seid lieb :) 
<Fuchs> bitte bleibt beim Support, man darf gerne persoenliches in einem Query klaeren. 
 * jokrebel is raus.
<Pferdewurst> tag
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> Hab auf meinem Netbook auf die 12.04 upgraded. Irgendwie stimmt was mit den Helligkeitseinstellungen nicht. Manchmal is das Netbook einfach zu dunnkel. Auch nach dem Höherregeln hat es nicht die maximale Helligkeit die das Netbook bietet. Nach diversen Reboots gehts manchmal
<subz3r0> Jemand nen Plan woran das liegen könnte?!
<subz3r0> Auch der Startscreen wo ich das Pass eingeben muss, ist extrem dunkel. Kann ich dann mit den FN-Tasten nachregeln. bei der 10.10 hatte ich solche Probleme nicht
<subz3r0> (netbook is crypted. muss also pass eingeben bevor er weiter booted...)
<Approach> Hat jemand eine Idee wieso meine eingerichtete bridge nicht die pakete weiterleitet?
<subz3r0> iptables?
<Approach> Alle interface sind eingetragen
<Approach> subz3r0, dieses paket ist bei mir installiert, bin jedoch damit nicht vertraut
<Approach> hab manuell, nicht verändert
<dadrc> subz3r0, ich würd in Sachen Helligkeit erstmal den Treiber vermuten. Welche Karte, welcher Treiber?
<subz3r0> sorry, bin gerade nen bissel busy... bzw. bekomme hier die krise... 12.04 startet mit der niedrigsten helligkeits einstellung. nach ein wenig suchen hab ich rausgefunden das ich nicht der einzige bin
<subz3r0> Approach, iptables is eigentlich immer dabei. schau mal im wiki. steht auch einies zu bridges: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkbrücke › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> dadrc, wieso der treiber, wenn es sporadisch geht?
<subz3r0> ich starte die kiste, hab probleme. reboote. Problem fixed... weird
<dadrc> subz3r0, weil sonst niemand an der Helligkeit rumspielt, bevor deine Session läuft
<subz3r0> anscheinend schon
<subz3r0> siehe: http://keyable.blogspot.de/2012/04/fix-screen-brightness-resets-to-lowest.html
<kubine> Title: Fix: Screen Brightness Resets To Lowest Level On Ubuntu 12.04 Startup | Keyable (at keyable.blogspot.de)
<dadrc> Na, wenn das die Lösung ist...
<subz3r0> beheben kann ich zumindest das beim boot(niedrigste helligkeitsstufe) indem ich die "/etc/rc.local" bearbeite und "echo 7 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" einfüge
<subz3r0> Frag mich nur wieso die 12.04 das so macht...
<subz3r0> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/C3UMMLHU
<kubine> Title: lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA2 -A2 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel C - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Approach> subz3r0, mit bridge utils bin ich vertraut. Kann es sein das ip adresse nicht geroutet sind?
<dadrc> subz3r0, kannst du das Backlight über die Tasten auf der Tastatur steuern oder geht das auch nicht?
<subz3r0> dadrc, saß gerade bei nem freund. da ging es nicht. Hier zu Hause ging es wieder nachdem ich die Kiste neu gestartet habe
<subz3r0> funktioniert beides. Also über die FN-Keys + in den Systemeinstellungen. Allerdings iss es gerade mal wieder zu dunkel wenn ich auf volle Helligkeit stelle, und im gegenzug viel zu dunkel wenn ich auf minimal stelle
<dadrc> Du könntest mal probieren, mit acpi=off oder acpi=vendor zu booten
<dadrc> An einigen Stellen wird auch vorgeschlagen, mal den neusten Mainline-Kernel zu testen, da der 3.2 aus 12.04 wohl an einigen Stellen Problemen mit dem Backlight hat
<dadrc> Das wär dann wohl ein weiterer Fix
<subz3r0> jo, wäre das nächste gewesen was ich versuchen wollte. 
<subz3r0> siehe da, wieder mal rebooted und helligkeit is wie sie sein sollte... grübel
<dadrc> Ach ja: dmesg und Xorg.0.log überprüft?
<subz3r0> jo, aber nichts auffälliges gefunden
<subz3r0> dachte auch erst es liegt an der oberfläche... Nutze normal Gnome Classis ohne effekte. Allerdings hab ich das Prob auch mit der Gnome shell + unity
<dadrc> Wenn es auch schon beim Booten auftritt, ist ein Problem der DE auch unwahrscheinlich
<dadrc> Ärgerlich ist halt, dass wir ohne Fehlermeldung nur raten können, woher der Fehler genau stammt
<subz3r0> soll ich den dmesg output + xorg.0.log mal pasten? ggf. findest du was. 
<dadrc> Ajo, mach ruhig
<subz3r0> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/ahUSGatV
<kubine> Title: [ 65.729] X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 [ 65.730] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> ehrm andersrum...
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/UNahPF2j
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> google sacht mir zumindest das wohl einige die probs haben. aber wo es exakt klemmt schreibt keiner :/
<dadrc> subz3r0, deshalb vermute ich übrigens (irgendwie) das Problem beim Treiber: [    65.820] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<dadrc> Der kontrolliert das Backlight
<subz3r0> mir kommt gerade noch ne idee. ich hab noch in /etc/default/grub "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force" drinne. die 10.10 wollte sonst kein  acpi machen bei dem netbook.
<subz3r0> meinste damit könnte es auch zusammenhängen?
<subz3r0> dachte auch, dass das nach dem upgrade auf standard gestellt wird
<subz3r0> ich fliege mal fix zur tanke, ohne nikotin is doof ;) hoffe bist gleich noch da. brb
<subz3r0> re
<dadrc> wb
<dadrc> und ja, den Versuch wär es auf jeden Fall wert, acpi in allen seinen Formen ist gerne zickig
<dadrc> Kannst es ja erstmal einfach beim Booten entfernen und gucken, ob das Problem noch auftritt
<omani> ja"o"o
<omani> sry
<subz3r0> dadrc, sieht gut aus :)
<dadrc> Den acpi-Paramenter entfernt?
<subz3r0> abgeändert
<subz3r0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<dadrc> Sieht sinnvoll aus, wo hastn das her?
<subz3r0> die schritte die er nun beim dimmen macht sind nun viel kleiner als zuvor. Vorher hatte ich ~5 möglichkeiten hell-dunkel
<subz3r0> mich wunderts nur, dass er nun bei der kleinsten einstellung den monitor aus macht? :)
<subz3r0> is das normal? konnte ich bis jetzt sonst noch auf keinem lappi 
<dadrc> Nicht den Monitor, nur das Backlight komplett aus
<subz3r0> jo backlight.... freu mich grad nur. bin nen bissel hibbelig ;)
<subz3r0> hatte mir damals wo die 10.10 rauskam verschiede commands in ne .txt gepackt um zu versuchen was am besten läuft
<subz3r0> -wo +als
<subz3r0> mit der 12.04 scheint es nu der command zu sein. prima sache. 
<subz3r0> danke für deine anregungen :)
<dadrc> Freut mich, dass es klappt :)
<subz3r0> btw. von euch schon mal jemand ne video-konferenz mit pidgin versucht?
<subz3r0> wenn ich bei nem freund anrufe. schmiert sein pidgin ab. versuche gerade rauszufinden obs an dem ubuntu paket liegt oder allgemein an der linux version
<subz3r0> protokoll is xmpp
<dadrc> Sorry, keine Ahnung
<dadrc> Sagt Launchpad was dazu=
<subz3r0> hatte nur kurz gesucht aber nix spezifisches gefunden gehabt. bzw. heute auch das erste mal getestet mit nem kumpel. dachte mir ich frag mal :)
<dadrc> Keine schlechte Idee, bis auf die Uhrzeit ;)
<subz3r0> werde es morgen noch mal ausgiebig mit ihm testen, im launchpad gucken und ggf. nen ticket schreiben
<omani> sobald ich eine default gw route einfuege zu nem gateway, der keine internetverbindung hat, dauert eine ssh verbindung zu dem rechner auf dem ich die route eingebe, sehr sehr lange.
<omani> woran koennte das liegen?
<omani> ich komme einfach nicht drauf
<omani> was hat ein 0.0.0.0 gateway mit der internen ssh verbindung auf das erste interface was im internen netzwerk liegt zutun
<omani> eth0 -> 192.168.1.X, eth1 -> 192.168.2.X . ist kein gateway auf dem rechner drin auf den ich mich verbinden will, kann ich von meinem desktop rechner aus auf den rechner per ssh verbinden
<omani> setze ich auf dem zielrechner aber den default gw 192.168.2.1. dauert die ssh verbindung sehr lange
<subz3r0> was spuckt nen "ping" an latenzen aus? mit ohne gateway?
<subz3r0> was spuckt nen "ping" an latenzen aus? mit/ohne gateway
<omani> ich schicke 5 pakete. durschnitt 0.518 mit gateway
<omani> ich schicke 5 pakete. durschnitt 0.524 ohne gateway
<omani> es scheint nur mein rechner zu sein. mache ich eine ssh verbindung auf einen anderen rechner der auch im internen netz liegt und mache von dem aus eine zum opfer rechner, komme ich auch mit gateway normal drauf, ohne delay
<omani> was ist an meinem rechner anders? oO
<subz3r0> kA, noch ned gehabt so nen prob. in den logs mal geschaut oder mit wire- tshark mal geschaut was genau vor sich geht?
<subz3r0> zustande kommt die ssh-connection aber?
<omani> ja
<omani> irgendwann mal
<subz3r0> gewschwindigkeits einbußen ansich haste sonst nicht?
<chrisirc> Hallo. Gibt es die offizielle Ubuntu Dokumentation nicht auf Deutsch?
<omani> nein
<dadrc> !wiki > chrisirc 
<kubine> chrisirc: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<dadrc> Nicht offiziell, aber in fast allen Fällen mehr als ausreichend
<subz3r0> omani, habs hier mal tested. bei mir ist es auch langsamer. fragt sich nur wieso
<omani> subz3r0: ohne internet connection ja?
<omani> also dein gateway darf nicht im netz sein
<subz3r0> jo
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-04
<chrisirc> Was empfiehlt ihr für IRC für Ubuntu?
<subz3r0> wie meinen?
<subz3r0> irc-server, irc-client?
<chrisirc> Client,
<chrisirc> auf ubuntu netbook (10.x)
<chrisirc> Empathy hat bloss Jabber. Suchen nach irc plugin, oder anderes programm?
<subz3r0> je nachdem was du bevorzugst. wenn es in der shell sein soll irssi
<subz3r0> mit schicker gui würde ich dir xchat empfehlen
<subz3r0> falls du nen multi-client haben willst dann "Pidgin"
<omani> subz3r0: 
<omani> ich konnte das problem etwas einkreisen
<omani> beim verbindungsaufbau macht der zielrechner ja ne dns abfrage. will also wissen wer sich da verbinden moechte
<omani> also ich bin davon ausgegangen.
<omani> nun habe ich mal in etc/hosts meine ip fest eingetragen. und siehe da: ich komme sofort drauf. auch MIT gateway
<omani> das problem ist also klar. es gibt keinen dns eintrag von meinem rechnernamen in unserem dns server. der zielrechner hats auch nicht in etc/hosts. was macht er? er fragt seinen naechsten nameserver eingetragen in /etc/resolv.conf. da wie gesagt meiner nicht eingetragen ist, findet er keine antwort.
<omani> ist jetzt aber ein default gw auf diesem rechner eingerichtet, dessen internetverbindung nicht besteht, kann er keinen dns server mehr abfragen. er geht nach dem lokalen nameserver also ins internet und frage seinen defaut gateway.
<omani> der ist aber nicht verbunden und kann seinen ihm zugewiesen (vom provider) dns server nicht anfragen
<omani> alles per wireshark! ich liebe dieses tool.
<subz3r0> hört sich logisch an. allerdings frag ich mich wieso er überhaupt die dns abfragt
<subz3r0> normal sollte ihm das rille sein
<omani> subz3r0: das war mir bisher auch nicht bekannt. dass bei einerm ssh verbindungsaufbau der name abgefragt wird
<subz3r0> dhcp haste an?
<subz3r0> oder haste auch feste ips vergeben?
<omani> na schau mal was ich im "man sshd_config" gefunden habe! wer sagt's denn:
<omani>   UseDNS  Specifies whether sshd(8) should look up the remote host name and check that the resolved host name for the
<omani>              remote IP address maps back to the very same IP address.  The default is ``yes''.
<omani> ne alles statisch
<subz3r0> bei mir is gemixt... bin zu faul ;)
<chrisirc> Hallo, pgees
<omani> weisst du noch, wie ich sagte, von dem anderen rechner im selben netz komme ich drauf?
<omani> der ist naemlich dns eingetragen!
<chrisirc> Wie gehts?
<subz3r0> ;)
<subz3r0> wieder was gelernt :)
<dadrc> chrisirc, den Smalltalk bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<chrisirc> Okyoky :)
<dadrc> danke :)
<omani> ist jemand bei unitymedia? kann einer eine stoerung bestaetigen?
<omani> ups, sry. chan ot
<subz3r0> komm rüber...
<subz3r0> ot chan
<chrisirc> Was empehlt ihr für Backups als geklonte Verzeichnisse zu machen? Also, USB-Festplatte anhängen, Programm anwerfen, wenn fertig Meldung dass die Platte weggenommen werden kann.
<chrisirc> Und die USB Platte sollte bootbar sein.
<chrisirc> Etwas mit rsync untendran wohl. Aber nett zusammengebaut?
<subz3r0> je nachdem was du genau machen willst
<subz3r0> disks klonen mit DD
<subz3r0> ich überlese schon wieder.... bin müde ;)
<subz3r0> jo rsync
<subz3r0> wenns mit gui sein soll... grübel.. wie hiess es noch
<subz3r0> moment
<subz3r0> luckybackup
<subz3r0> is im endeffekt nur nen frontend für rsync
<ben1u> seltsam: swapon /dev/zram0
<ben1u> swapon: /dev/zram0: read swap header failed: Das Argument ist ungültig
<ben1u> zram0 ist aber in verzeichnis vorhanden
<ben1u> muss dazu sagen, habe zram selber kompiliert wie hier http://superbiji.blogspot.de/2011/01/using-zram-was-compcache.html beschrieben
<kubine> Title: Khad's Blog: Using zram (was compcache) (at superbiji.blogspot.de)
<ben1u> aber mit git
<dreamon> Gestern ist mir der Rechner abgeschmiert. Heute starte ich Thunderbird, und meine Email von den letzen beiden Jahren sind alle weg. schluck
<dreamon> Schock.. jetzt sind sie wieder da.. er hat eine Zusammenfassungsdatei erstellt.. dauert einige Minuten.. dann gings wieder.. Hammer
<kraut> dreamon: halb so wild, im zweifel hattest du ja selbstverständlich ein backup... :P
<dreamon> kraut, ja mein Gehirn ist das Backup. Panik....
<Guschtel`> dreamon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<kubine> Title: BackupYourSystem - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tol> guten morgen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man mit Ubuntu 12.04 die Nutzerverwaltung via MySQL einbindet? (Datenbank steht schon/irgendwie über nsswitch.conf, aber ich komm grad nich weiter)
<geser> tol: du wirst vermutlich libnss-mysql-bg und libpam-mysql brauchen
<geser> ich habe sowas mal mit PostgreSQL auf einem Debian-Server eingerichtet
<fist> hallo, ich habe das terminal-programm guake installiert und in den einstellungen sichtbar/unsichtbar auf strg+alt+t gebindet. leider passiert garnichts, wenn ich die tastenkombination druecke
<fist> vorher war auf strg
<fist> +alt+t das einfache terminal-programm gebindet, dieses habe ich auf strg+alt+z gelegt, so dass jetzt bei +t einfach nichts passiert
<Oins> Gibt es ein gutes Tool unter Ubuntu mit dem man USB-Sticks auf (Sektor)Fehler prüfen kann?
<koegs> Oins: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Oins> koegs:  ah, badblocks war's. Danke ! Wusste doch dass es da was gibt :)
<tol> geser: die sind beide installiert. Ich kau grad nur an den *.conf und so weiter
<tol> geser: gibts dazu irgendwo eine gescheite Dokumentation?
<geser> tol: spontan wüsste ich keine
<geser> du wirst vermutlich das passende Tabellenlayout haben müssen, damit es funktioniert und in der Konfiguration die entsprechenden Tabellen und Spaltennamen angeben
<geser> tol: hier http://blog.nikola.it/?p=77 gibt es zumindest etwas für libpam-mysql
<tol> geser: danke, ich schau mal drüber und berichte von den Ergebnissen
<bullgard6> Wie kann ich erreichen, daß Firefox 13.0.1 im Auswahlmenü »Suchmaschinen verwalten... « in der 3. Zeile rechts  außer »Wikipedia (de)« auch »Wikipedia (en)« anbietet?
<koegs> das ist nun wirklich keine ubuntu-frage :D
<apollo13> bullgard6: indem du es einträgst :þ
<Eldorado> hi, ich versuche gerade einen nvidiatreiber auf ubuntu 11.10 zu installieren. Der Treiber will aber, das ich "X server" aussschalte. soweit ich das jetzt bei ubuntuusers verstanden habe, steuert das meinen bildschirm etc, wie starte ich jetzt die .run, ohne das x server läuft?
<dadrc> Die Nvidia-Treiber von Hand installieren ist fast immer eine schlechte Idee, wieso machst du sowas?
<Eldorado> weil minecraft meint, das der die grafikkarte net erkennen kann und das sie die treiber neu installieren soll. Und die .run wird vom nvidia auf der webseite gegeben
<dadrc> Eldorado, aber wieso nimmst du nicht einfach die Treiber aus den  Ubuntu-Repositories?
<Eldorado> soweit ich weiß hab ich alle schon ausprobiert
<Valko> vlt isses deine java version
<Eldorado> ne, ich habs schon mit mehreren ausprobiert
<Valko> hast du die sun-java drauf?
<Eldorado> ne, nur die jdk 6 und 7
<Valko> von sun java oder die open source?
<Eldorado> öhmp. keine ahnung? :D
<Valko> hast du ausm softwarecenter von ubuntu?
<Eldorado> jope
<Valko> dann isses sehr wahrscheinlich die opensource variante
<Eldorado> und nu? :D
<Valko> ich kann dir nicht garantieren dass es am java liegt, aber probier mal die sun-java variante. die is propäritar, und von haus nicht bei ubuntu dabei. 
<Eldorado> okay, mach ich gleich mal
<k1l> !java > Eldorado 
<kubine> Eldorado: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<k1l> unter installieren, manuelle installaion
<k1l> dann halt nicht :/
<Valko> er kommt bestimmt wieder
<Valko> spätestens wenn java nicht geht ^^
<dadrc> Kommt hin, soweit ich weiß, braucht das Sun Java
<r3d3> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minecraft#Aktualisierung-der-LWJGL da steht einiges
<kubine> Title: Minecraft › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eldorado> hi, ich versuche gerade diese anleitung (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java?redirect=no#Java-7-JRE), kann aber nicht den ordner unter /opt/java/32/ anlegen oder datein dahin kopieren. Dieser Befehl:"sudo mkdir /opt/java/32/ " gibt immer aus: "mkdir: kann Verzeichnis „/opt/java/32/“ nicht anlegen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Eldorado, mkdir -p
<Eldorado> hmm---stimmt..
<Eldorado> danke, bye
<TBarth> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, womit bei Ubuntu das Netzwerkinterface konfiguriert wird? Ich vermisse in /etc/network/interface die Zeile iface eth0 inet dhcp, stattdessen steht da iface lo inet loopback, bekommt aber trotzdem die zugewiesene IP vom DHCP-Server.
<sysdef> !network-manager > TBarth 
<kubine> TBarth: Informationen zu Network-Manager finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Network-Manager
<dadrc> TBarth, alles, was in der interfaces nicht explizit gesetzt wird, wird vom NetworkManager konfiguriert
<dadrc> hmm
<dadrc> voll gut, das.
<TBarth> Ok, danke. 
<bullgard6> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME3#Current_release: "highlights for this release include a new document search facility." Wie heißt diese »document search facility« mit Namen?
<kubine> Title: GNOME - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<catweazle> bullgard6: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.4/#users.document-search
<kubine> Title: GNOME 3.4 Release Notes (at library.gnome.org)
<kirsten> hallo, gibt es die Möglichkeit mir anzeigen zu lassen, welche Programme geöffnet sind und dann einzele Programme zu schliessen, so wie der "Affengriff" bei Windoows?
<toddy> Du suchst den Task Manager, kirsten - wenn Du Unity benutzt einfach im Dash "Task Manager" eingeben
<kirsten> hab noch 12.04
<toddy> mit 12.04 sollte es gehen
<kirsten> quatsch 10.04
<toddy> ach so. da gibt es den auch. weiß aber jetzt nicht mehr wie man den dort findet
<toddy> ich glaube, da hieß der noch irgendwas mit Prozess... - einfach mal unter Systemverwaltung schauen, kirsten 
<kirsten> hab mein Problem anders gelöst: killall gimp 
<kirsten> aber danke!
<toddy> jo, das geht auch
<bullgard6> catweazle: [GNOME Shell 3.4] http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.4/#users.document-search: "Die neue Dokumentensuchfunktion wird von der Anwendung Dokumente direkt zur Verfügung gestellt. " Warum finde ich in /usr/share/applications/ keinen Eintrag  »Dokumente«? Muß man ein weiters Paket installieren?
<kubine> Title: GNOME 3.4 Release Notes (at library.gnome.org)
<el> moin moin
<Guest86990> moin moin
<Guest86990> eine allgemeine frage kann ich meinen router auch als wlan empfänger nutzen um sich in einen anderen router einzuwählen?
<Minipluto> Guest86990: das gehört dann aber eigentlich nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic und das können manche aber nicht alle
<LetoThe2nd> Guest86990: stark modellabhängig und nicht wirklcih ubuntu-spezifisch. bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter. danke :)
<Guest86990> ich weiss :) aber hier gibt es ja genügend fachkundige :)
<Minipluto> Guest86990: drüben auch
<LetoThe2nd> Guest86990: wenn du's schon weisst, warum dann nicht gleich im richtigen channel?
<Guest86990> ich wusste ja nicht im welchen channel sowas besprochen wird ... das ich hier falsch bin wusste ich oder habe es vermutet
<Guest86990> :)
<Guest86990> aber troztdem danke
<Guest86990> cya
<Eldorado> hi, ich habe gerade den grafiktreiber über die systemsteuerung an meinem ubuntu 11.10 geändert. Jetzt startet der aber nicht mehr. Er bleibt bei "Stopping Userspace bootplash"
<bullgard6> Eldorado: Und wie lautet Deine Frage?
<Eldorado> wie bekommm ich den wieder zum starten?^^
<bullgard6> Eldorado: Wahrscheinlich hilft es, ins Log dmesg oder /var/log/Xorg.0.log zu gucken, um der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen.
<Eldorado> okay, und  wie tu ich das?
<bullgard6> Eldorado: Z. B. mit dem Befehl in einem Terminal '~$ gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'.
<bullgard6> Eldorado: Zeilen mit (WW) sind Warnungen, Zeilen mit (EE) sind Fehler(meldungen).
<Eldorado> die anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden, nano bringt das selbe oder?
<bullgard6> Ja.
<Eldorado> okay und was sagt mir die datei?
<Eldorado> da steht fatal server error: no screen found
<Eldorado> *s
<bullgard6> Eldorado: Die Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log ist ein "Log". In einem Log steht (ist protokilliert), was der Computer gemacht hat in einem gewissen zeitraum.
<Eldorado> jaa, aber  der inhalt sagt mir nichts...
<bullgard6> s/protokilliert/protokolliert/
<bullgard6> Eldorado: Hast Du schon den Artikel gelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Erste_Schritte ?
<kubine> Title: Erste Schritte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.4] 'man gnome-documents; Kein Handbucheintrag für gnome-documents vorhanden'. Wer kann mir einen Übersichtsartikel zur Dokumentverwaltung empfehlen?
<Sasl> Hallo! Ich habe Millionen von Dateien im /tmp Verzeichnis. Würde die gerne löschen, bekomme aber zu rm * nur die Rückmeldung -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<Sasl> rm -r ./tmp bringt auch ein Problem mit dem Speicher. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Dateien wieder los werde?
<subz3r0> Sasl, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/
<kubine> Title: Changing The /tmp Cleanup Frequency | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<Sasl> Danke - ja da stimmt wohl mehr als die Cleanup Frequency nicht, daß sich so viele Dateien dort angesammelt haben.
<subz3r0> allerdings sollten da normalerweise keine "millionen" files drin sein. da sie regelmäig gelöscht werden
<Sasl> Ich muss das Verzeichnis nur erst einmal wieder leer bekommen, damit der Server überhaupt wieder läuft.
<koegs> Sasl: alternativ mit find, exec und rm
<subz3r0> schon versucht sudo apt-get autoremove/autoremove um überhaupt platz zu schaffen?
<subz3r0> autoclean..
<Sasl> Speicherplatz ist massig da - nur zu viele Dateien. find /repair/tmp/* -exec rm {} \; bringt auch -bash: fork: Nicht genügend Hauptspeicher verfügbar
<koegs> lass den stern weg...
<hanze> hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Nach dem einloggen in ubuntu werde ich wieder in die Loginmaske geworfen. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<Sasl> find /repair/tmp/ -type f -exec rm {} \; bringt keine Fehlermeldung, scheint aber auch nichts gelöscht zu haben. 
<Sasl> Wird wohl schneller sein, ein Backup einzuspielen (in dem die hoffentlich noch nicht drin sind). Danke dennoch!
<koegs> Sasl: find /tmp/ -type f -exec ls {} \;
<koegs> teste doch erstmal ob der die Dateien auflistet
<Sasl> koegs: Nein, listet nichts - daher löscht er dann wohl auch nichts. Sind aber definitiv Dateien drin. 
<koegs> das kann so nicht sein O.o
<koegs> kannst du evtl. mal ein ls -la des Verzeichnisses nopasten?
<koegs> !nopaste > Sasl 
<kubine> Sasl: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bullgard6> hanze: Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du? Welches GUI?
<Sasl> kubine: Ok - hatte ich schon gelesen. So viel hatte ich aber doch gar nicht eingefügt..?
<koegs> !bot > Sasl 
<koegs> :)
<kubine> Sasl: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Sasl> Ah :)
<Sasl> Das ist ein VPS, versuche ich da über die Container Verwaltung das /tmp Verzeichnis zu löschen, sagt er mir, daß er die Datei /tmp/bla nicht löschen kann, weil die Datei nicht existiert.
<Sasl> Also muss was da sein - aber das System kommt wohl nicht mehr klar damit. Ne echt - Backup jetzt.
<kr1s> Hi, ich hab zuwenig platz auf /boot
<kr1s> Und da liegen viele .*-generic dateien rum
<kr1s> kann ich die aelteren versionen davon einfach loeschen_
<beaver74> kr1s, du könntest mit 'sudo dpkg -l | grep generic' schauen welche genau installiert sind, und die  linux-image* und linux-header Dateien mit apt-get löschen
<beaver74> linux-header*
<beaver74> kr1s, wie groß ist denn deine /boot ?
<LetoThe2nd> kr1s: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hanze> ubnuntu 12.04 mit unity
<diaboloblack> Ich bin win user und wollte mir linux einfach mal anschauen.  Kam dann auch sehr schnell zum Terminal und blicke da nicht so ganz durch. Gibt e sEinsteigerhilfen für ein besseres verständnis? Kann mir da jemand eine Seite empfehlen?
<Sabine15> .
<k1l> diaboloblack: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Einf%C3%BChrung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht 
<kubine> Title: Einführung › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<diaboloblack> Da habe ich als erstes geschaut. Da ist auch eine Liste mit befehlen und erklärungen. Kann damit aber leider nicht so viel mit Anfangen. Ein Beispiel ich wollte über den Terminal ein Laufwerk Mounten hab aber nicht rausfinden können wie. Auf der wiki stehen zwar die befehle wenn ich jedoch was falsch mache komme ich net weiter
<k1l> dann schau dir doch den wiki eintrag zu mount an
<k1l> !mount > diaboloblack 
<kubine> diaboloblack: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<k1l> und wenn du irgendwo nicht weiterkommst dann bitte genau angeben was du machst und welche fehlermeldung kommt
<diaboloblack> ok anders, ich als voll noob raff nicht was da steht. Wenn ich mir den Artikel zu mount anschaue  stehen da hundert weitere begriffe die ich nicht verstehe. Meine Frage gibt es eine Einführung die nicht so abschreckend ist das ich direkt aufgeben möchte?
<k1l> diaboloblack: es gibt nunmal einfach ein basiswissen, was man benötigt. viele begriffe sind doch sogar erklärt oder haben eigene wiki seiten.
<k1l> diaboloblack: man muss sich mit der materie etwas beschäftigen. einfach ins auto setzen und direkt losfahren wollen geht meist in die hose. aber unmöglich ist es nicht sich da einzuarbeiten.
<beaver74> diaboloblack, beschäftige dich doch wechselnd mit GUI und Konsolenbefehle.. nur die Konsole zu verwenden kann schon frusten.. am Anfang jedenfalls. Du wirst sie aber im laufe der Zeit zu schätzen wissen, lass dich nicht wegen den tausenden Möglichkeiten abschrecken ;)
<k1l> diaboloblack: wenn du probleme hast dann beschreib sie doch. wenn du aber nichtmal weisst, was ne partition ist (z.b.) dann macht das keinen sinn hier basiswissen durchzukauen
<diaboloblack> k1l: Basiswissen ist das richtige stichwort. Also gibt es eine Seite wo man dieses Basiswissen erlangen kann ohne dirket mit 100 anderen dingen konfrontiert zu werden die man nicht verstehet? Ich setze mich auch nicht vor ein mathebuch aus der 13 ohne den dreisatz zu können 
<k1l> !einsteiger > diaboloblack 
<kubine> diaboloblack: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<diaboloblack> k1l: Ok, Ich hab mir die Hilfe in der Wiki angeschaut hab ein bsichen ausprobiert und wollte ein Programm über den Terminal öffnen. Kam dann aber zu dem punkt das dort dieser Befehl stand mount: Konnte /main nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden
<diaboloblack> bin dann ins verzeichnis media gewechselt mit dem gleichen ergebnis
<k1l> diaboloblack: was willst du denn eigentlich machen?
<diaboloblack> k1l: Meinen usb stick mounten
<k1l> und wodran hapert es, wenn du die anleitung an deine situation anpasst?
<diaboloblack> k1l: Weis ich nicht deswegen bin ich hier. Offensichtlich kann er den Pfad nicht finden. Wieso weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich es verstanden hätte wäre ich nicht hier
<k1l> !wf > diaboloblack 
<kubine> diaboloblack: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<beaver74> diaboloblack, grafisch möchtest du das nicht tun?
<k1l> wie sieht denn dein befehl aus?
<diaboloblack> beaver74: grafisch kann ich das ja es geht mir darum das terminal zu verstehen
<beaver74> ja, ok
<diaboloblack> k1l: sudo mount name des geräts
<k1l> diaboloblack: dann hast du nicht gelesen
<k1l> diaboloblack: auf der genannten wiki seite steht: # allgemein: sudo mount [<Parameter>] <Gerät> <Einhängepunkt>
<k1l> wenn du nicht angibst, wo es hingemountet werden soll, dann wird da auch nichts gemountet
<k1l> und(wie im text erklärt) musst du den ordner, wo du es hinmounten willst, vorher anlegen
<diaboloblack> k1l:  den ordner hab ich angelegt wie im text erklärt
<k1l> dann gib ihn doch einfach an?
<diaboloblack> k1l: ja würde ich ja gerne aber offensichtlich bin ich zu blöd dafür
<k1l> also das ist eigentlich keine kunst: mount /dev/sdXY /ordner/wo/es/hin/soll
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] '~$ gedit ~/.xsession-errors:  "** Message: console message: @0: event.layerX and event.layerY are broken and deprecated in WebKit. They will be removed from the engine in the near future.' erscheint 1000 Mal. Kann ich sie ignorieren, oder muß ich etwas dagegen unternehmen?
<catweazle> bullgard6: bei spätestens bei #1001 hätte selbst ich nen Bugreport geschrieben
<diaboloblack> k1l: vielen Dank für deine Zeit. Das ich keine Ahnung habe weiß ich selber. Natürlich setzt man sich nicht in ein Auto fährt los und kann alles aber ich hörte das man dort einen Fahrlehrer neben sich sitzten hat. Und ich glaube nciht das dieser einem die ganze Zeit unterstellt er hätte das Handbuch nicht gelesen nur weil er zu doof ist es zu raffen. Aber Hey ich hab schon verstanden was du sagen willst: "lern halt lesen"
<bullgard6> catweazle: Da steht aber: 'They will be removed from the engine in the near future.'
<catweazle> ich habe zwar nicht die gnome-shell aber ich nutze den classic-modus von gnome-3.4 und hab diese Meldungen nicht
<k1l> diaboloblack: ja sry, aber das steht nunmal in der wiki seite beschrieben. arbeite sie wirklich schritt für schritt durch. ich versteh dein problem nicht, warum du nicht den ordner angibst wo er hinmounten soll (einhängepunkt) wenn es doch dort beschrieben ist
<bullgard6> catweazle: Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Der hilft mir ein klein wenig weiter.
<bullgard6> catweazle: Wie kann ich ermitteln, zu  welchem DEB-Programmpaket diese Fehlermeldung gehört?
<k1l> diaboloblack: bei verständnissproblemen oder technischen problemen helfe ich gerne. aber einem nur die wiki seite vorzulesen ist irgendwie nicht meine erfüllung :)
<k1l> wenn du nicht weisst was der eingängepunkt sein soll dann sag das halt
<diaboloblack> k1l:Du musst mir nicht die wiki vor lesen. Ich kann verstehen wenn dir das zu blöd ist. Ich weiß was der einhängepunkt ist. Ich kann trotzdem nicht erläutern wo das Problem ist. Witme dich andern Dingen. Vielen Dank für deine Zeit. Aber eine Frage habe ich noch wie hast du den angefangen
<diaboloblack> k1l: Hattest du jeamden der dir helfen konnte oder wussten deine Eltern auch nicht wie pc geschrieben wird+
<k1l> diaboloblack: ich kann dein problem nicht nachvollziehen. was gibst du denn gerade ein?
<k1l> diaboloblack: und die meisten user sind learning-by-doing autodidakten
<catweazle> bullgard6: welche Browser benutzt du ?
<diaboloblack> k1l: Ich gebe ein sudo mount /etc /main/media 
<bullgard6> catweazle: Firefox  13.0.1
<catweazle> das kann es also nicht sein, danke bullgard6
<bekks> diaboloblack: Der Befehl ist syntaktisch und logisch falsch.
<catweazle> ist halt irgend etwas was webkit nutzt
<k1l> diaboloblack: das ist auch blödsinn
<k1l> du willst doch deinen usb-stick in ein verzeichnis mounten
<k1l> also ist dein usbstick sowas wie /dev/sdXY (wobei X nen buchstabe und Y ne zahl ist) und /main wirds sicher nicht geben
<k1l> diaboloblack: auf der wiki seite ist doch unten unter beispielen sogar ein beispiel für nne substick. warum kommst du dann auf so eine schräge idee?
<bullgard6> catweazle: Aber ein Paket "webkit" existiert nicht. Das macht die Sache nicht einfacher.
<catweazle> webkit benutzen einige browser wie chrome, midori oder safari aber auch epiphany von gnome
<hanze> hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Nach dem einloggen in ubuntu werde ich wieder in die Loginmaske geworfen. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen? Benutze Ubuntu 12.04 mit unity.
<diaboloblack> k1l: also sudo mount /6CB1-D3BC /main (meine Platte)/media (ins verzeichnis media)
<bekks> diaboloblack: Nein.
<k1l> diaboloblack: nein.
<k1l> aber ich muss jetzt weg
<bekks> moin k1l :)
<catweazle> diaboloblack: schau mit sudo fdisk -l nach wie dein stick heißt
<bekks> k1l: Cobra, übernehmen sie. :)
<catweazle> bzw. als was der im System erscheint
<diaboloblack> catweazel: 6CB1-D3BC 
<subz3r0> wieso willst du denn den stick im rout mounten?
<subz3r0>  --> / = root
<bekks> diaboloblack: Kannst Du mir bitte die Ausgaben der folgenden Befehle in einen Pastebin werfen? lsb_release -a; sudi fdisk -l; sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<subz3r0> "root"
<bekks> sudo statt sudi natürlich.
<catweazle> diaboloblack: wenn du den Befehl ausführst den ich dir oben gezeigt hab erscheint dort sowas wie /dev/sdc1 
<bullgard6> catweazle:  Das weiß ich im Prinzip. Nicht einer dieser Webbrowser läuft  bei mir. (Epiphany ist aber installiert und startet nicht, wenn ich ihn aufrufe.) 
<catweazle> zumal wenn du unter X bist mounted der sich ohnehin von selber
<subz3r0> bullgard6, ggf mal in der shell starten und gucken warum der client nicht startet
<bekks> catweazle: was so nicht unbedingt stimmt. Das liegt am DE nicht an X.
<subz3r0> ...
<catweazle> bullgard6: das Problem scheint es auch schon länger zu geben
<subz3r0> bbl
 * catweazle berichtigt sich und meint schreibt anstatt "ohnehin" nun "vermutlich"
<sysdef> bullgard6: mal mit strace aufrufen und schauen ob ggf. abhaengigkeiten verbockt sind: ldd $(type -p firefox)
<bullgard6> subz3r0: Ja, kann ich machen. (Das ist aber nur ein Nebenproblem für mich im augenblick.)
<diaboloblack> catweazel: Ja der mountet sich automatisch. Ich Win user wollte mich jedoch mit dem Terminal auseinader setzten und bin zu blöd das zu raffen. Den Namen den er mir mit deinem oben genannten befehl ausgegeben hat ist dev/ 6CB1-D3BC 
<sysdef> oehm, ... epiph...
<bekks> diaboloblack: Möchtest du mir antworten oder nicht?
<subz3r0> diaboloblack, warum machste nicht um was bekks nicht gebeten hat? Die commands so eingeben wie er sagte und auf pastebin.com pasten, dann ihm hier den link zur verfügung stellen...
<diaboloblack> bekks: ja bin dabei
<diaboloblack> No LSB modules are available.
<diaboloblack> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<diaboloblack> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<diaboloblack> Release:	12.04
<diaboloblack> Codename:	precise
<bekks> !nopaste > diaboloblack 
<kubine> diaboloblack: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> NICHT hier in den Channel.
<Originooo> nabend, kann ich irgendwie die unity-taskleiste nach unten verschieben?
<diaboloblack> sry
<bullgard6> catweazle, sysdef:  <magcius> hat mir eben gesagt, daß diese vielen Fehlermeldungen vom Aufruf einer beliebigen Webseite  herrühren, die jQuery benutzt.
<diaboloblack> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409432/
<kubine> Title: Release › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> diaboloblack: Da fehlen noch drei Befehle.
<diaboloblack> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409437/
<kubine> Title: Release › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> 0704 190439 <+bekks> sudo statt sudi natürlich.
<bekks> Und das Dateisystem auf dem Stick /dev/sdb1 hat den Namen "6CB1-D3BC". Also müsste der mount-Befehl so aussehen: sudo mkdir /media/6CB1-D3BC; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/6CB1-D3BC
<diaboloblack> bekks: thx
<bekks> Und genau das ist auch in dem Wiki-Artikel beschrieben. :)
 * beaver74 würde den Namen ja umändern :)
<diaboloblack> bekks: ja das will ich ja auch nicht abstreiten ich sage nur das ich es nicht verstanden habe
<hanze> hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Nach dem einloggen in ubuntu werde ich wieder in die Loginmaske geworfen. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<bullgard6> hanze: Das hast Du schon einmal hier gefragt, und ich habe Dich um Details gebeten. Warum hast Du nicht geantwortet?
<hanze> hab ich. ubuntu 12.04 mit unity
<bekks> hanze: Er hat mich auf ignore. Sag ihm bitte: "bekks sagt, dass es dazu keine Details gibt, sondern man sich gezielt die Logdatei anschauen muss."
<bekks> hanze: Und danach können wir uns mal das /var/log/Xorg.0.log angucken :)
<hanze> bekks sagt, dass es dazu keine Details gibt, sondern man sich gezielt die Logdatei anschauen muss
<bekks> hanze: Danke :)
<Olytibar> Wenn ich versuche von Windows auf den per Samba (net usershare) freigegebenen Ordner zuzugreifen bekomme ich lediglich ein „Zugriff verweigert“, der Ordner selbst wird aber gefunden. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409442/ Das ist meine einzige Freigabe.
<kubine> Title: Samba Zugriff verweigert › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Olytibar> Es kommt dann ein „Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung […]“ Fehler.
<hanze> [paste:409447:Xorg.0.log]
<bekks> hanze: Und die URL lautet?
<hanze> paste.ubuntuusers.de/409447
<beaver74> Olytibar, welche Berechtigungen hat denn home/olytibar/Öffentlich .. also vom Dateisystem her gesehen.. die gg. mit chmod anpassen
<Olytibar> beaver74: 777, das sollte dem also eigentlich nicht im Wege stehen
<beaver74> jo
<beaver74> Olytibar, du hast ACLs in deinem System gesetzt?
<Olytibar> beaver74: Ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, und (set|get)facl sind auch nicht installiert.
<beaver74> Olytibar, paste mal bitte deine /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Olytibar> beaver74: ist in testparm -s nicht alles enthalten? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409442/
<kubine> Title: Samba Zugriff verweigert › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Olytibar, ich weiß es nicht.. wollte mal schauen
<beaver74> Olytibar, der Inahlt der Datei sind nicht anders aus?
<Olytibar> beaver74: naja die kommentare fehlen natürlich, aber in Sachen unkommentierte Zeilen ist das alles, also das ist die eigentlich Konfiguration.
<beaver74> jau, danke
<Olytibar> hm, vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber jetzt muss ich leider los, ein USB-Stick wird es schon richten :)
<beaver74> hm.. bin da schon aufgeschmissen, Olytibar, habe mich lange mit samba nicht mehr beschäftigt, und net usershare ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.. sorry
<beaver74> Olytibar, frag einfach später nochmal.. da wird dir schon geholfen werden können ;) bye
<dreamon> Kumpel hat mir Ubuntu 12.04 vorbeigebracht. Sein Scanner geht nicht mehr. er hat von 10.10 auf 12.04 updated. mit 10.10 gings noch. Scannerprogramme sagen alle kein Scanner.
<dreamon> Wenn ich den Scanner an mein 12.04 anschließe geht er. Was könnte ich probieren?
<TheInfinity> dmesg gucken
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Der 12.04 der geht zeigt -> usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 24 using ehci_hcd
<TheInfinity> interessanter ist der der nicht geht.
<TheInfinity> und lsmod bei dem der geht
<TheInfinity> im vergleich zu lsmod bei dem nicht funktionierenden
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Der der nicht geht zeigt das gleiche nur steht da anstelle von 24 die nummer 4
<TheInfinity> dreamon: dann ins syslog schauen. die dev number ist am ende ja egal.
<dreamon> Dauert.. kiste läuft gerade sehr langsam
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Der hier geht -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075198/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Der hier Spinnt.> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075199/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> dreamon: das ist an so nem usb2serial adapter dran? Oo
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ne.. ist nur USB direkt am jeweiligen Notebook
<TheInfinity> hmm. dann musst wohl genauer bei scanner zeugs schauen, syslog und so
<TheInfinity> dann bin ich aber raus ...
<dreamon> ok
<dreamon> Ich hab den glaub bei 10.10 mal händisch installiert.. 
<dreamon> eventuell macht das deswegen auch die Probleme
<hanze> bekks: wie siehts aus?
<Guest71194> moin, wie kann ich einem user einen zugang geben um mit rsync und ssh ein backup zu speichern, ohne ihm einen shell zugriff zu gewaehren?
<bekks> Guest71194:ssh bedeutet "secure shell". ssh ohne shell ist nicht möglich.
<bekks> hanze: Ich sehe dort keinen Fehler. Evtl. kannst du ja mal in die ~/.xsession-errors gucken oder so. Oder in dmesg.
<hanze> bekks: kann die Datei nicht öffnen, fehlende Rechte
<bekks> hanze: Die Datei gehört im Normalfall deinem User.
<hanze> bin über usb-stick drauf
<hanze> bekks: mkdtemp: private soket dir: Premission denied
<bekks> hanze: Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du da tust.
<hanze> :-) ?
<hanze> warum?
<bekks> Und einen USB Stick brauchst du dda auch nicht, statt sich graphisch einzuloggen, kann man auch einfach strg+alt+f1 drücken und sich in einem Terminal einloggen.
<hanze> kann man
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du da tust, weil ich den Befehl nicht erraten kann und will, der zu der Fehlermeldung führt.
<hanze> mkdtemp: private socket dir: Premission denied
<hanze> was kann / soll ich jetzt machen?
<pticochon> ja
<pticochon> natürlich
<jokrebel> hanze: bekks Satz der "weil ich den Befehl nicht erraten kann" beinhaltet lässt mich vermuten (ohne es gerade näher verfolgt zu haben) dass Du eine Fehlermeldung gepostet hast, ohne genauer zu erkläreren was/wer/wo diese Fehlermeldung produzierte. Das solltest Du vielleicht nachreichen…
<hanze> 1. Weiß ich ja selbst nicht. 2. Das war ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> hanze: Nopaste mal die Ausgaben von "df -h" und "ls -lha /" in einem pastebin.
<jokrebel> hanze: *glaskugelmode-on* dann ist "[20:42] <hanze> bekks: mkdtemp: private soket dir: Premission denied" _eine_ Zeile aus hunderten der .xsession-errors, oder wie? Paste da doch besser alles.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > hanze
<kubine> hanze: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hanze> jokrebel: ne, das is alles
<jokrebel> hanze: Eine ~/.xsession-errors mit nur eine Zeile? Öö.
<hanze> jokrebel: jup ; bekks: bin jetzt auf der Platte in der Konsole, wie bekomme ich das in eine paste?
<jokrebel> hanze: Kannst Du mal auch ein "ls -al .xsession*" pasten?
<hanze> jokrebel: wie den? bin jetzt auf der Platte in der Konsole, wie bekomme ich das in eine paste?
<bekks> Abschreiben. Das ist EINE Zeile.
<hanze> ne
<bekks> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -lah ~/.xsession*|pastebin
<bekks> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -lah ~/.xsession*|pastebinit :)
<hanze> You are trying to send an empty dokument, exiting
<jokrebel> hanze: Sollte eigentlich maximal 2 Zeilen lang sein. Wenn Du dann noch die Zeilenumbrüche rausmachst kannst Du das ja sogar direkt hier rein packen.
<hanze> Datei nicht gefunden
<hanze> ls -lha -> paste.ubuntu.com/1075312/
<jokrebel> hanze: Das ist entweder wieder mal nicht alles oder da ist gar keine .xsession-errors vorhanden. Wärst Du bitte so nett und würdest die Befehle so eingeben, wie man sie Dir nennt? Sprich : ls -al .xsession*  --- oder wegen mir auch     ls -lah ~/.xsession*    - DANKE
<bekks> hanze: Kannst du uns bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin legen?
<hanze> bekks: paste.ubuntu.com/1075321/ ; jokrebel: da kommt die Fehlermeldung: Datei nicht gefunden
<bekks> hanze: Eine URL hat ein http:// am Anfang. ;)
<bekks> hanze: Und wieso gehören alle Dateien in deinem Userhome root?
<bekks> Was genau hast du uns bisher nicht erzählt?
<hansi> hallo liebe ubuntuuser, ich wollte die wiederherstellungskonsole benutzen aber das dateisystem ist nur "lesbar" ! wie soll ich da was reparieren !?
<hanze> ich wollte den Ordner /opt mir geben, dabei habe ich versehentlich das gesammte Dateisystem mir gegeben, und habe das abgebrochen, in der Hoffnung, keinen Schaden angerichtet zu haben. Na ja, das ist wohl das Ergebnis :-(
<ppq> hansi: erstmal: was ist denn eigentlich das problem?
<hansi> wollte nur ein paar logfiles löschen !!!
<jokrebel> hansi: Was war/ist das eigentliche Problem? Welche Version nutzt Du? Was geht? Was nicht?
<ppq> hansi: und dabei hast du etwas wichtiges gelöscht und dein ubuntu startet nicht mehr? oder wie darf man das interpretieren :)
<hansi> 12.04 und schreiben in der "Wiederherstellungskonsole" funktioniert nicht weil die meldung erscheint "dateisystem nur lesbar" !
<jokrebel> hansi: Und Du darfst gerne auf plenken http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenk und auf Verstärkungen durch 3 Ausrufezeichen verzichten. <g> Sorry - konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.
<kubine> Title: Plenk – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<hansi> Ist das ein "Normal Zustand" ???
<hansi> sorry :D
<ppq> hansi: dass das root-dateisystem nur read-only eingehängt ist, ist beim wiederherstellungsmodus normal, ja. man muss es erst read-write remounten. aber vorher würd ich gern wissen, was das problem ist. du hast log-dateien gelöscht, ja? welche? was passierte darauf hin?
<hansi> Nein ich wollte löschen geht aber nicht weils nur readonly ist
<ppq> hansi: du kannst sie auch im normalbetrieb löschen
<hansi> upppala
<jokrebel> hansi: Also versucht Du das unterm Wiederhersetllungsmodus? Warum?
<hansi> bin ein noob !
<hansi> Aber noch ne frage wenn ich zur root befehlszeile wechsel muss ich dann also erst mal rw mounten?
<ppq> wenn du etwas an den daten ändern willst im wiederherstellungsmodus, ja
<hansi> ok
<hanze> bekks/jokrebel: könnte die Instalation von KDE helfen?
<jokrebel> hansi: Versuch bitte _immer_ alles erst im Normalmodus und ohne Superuserrechte. Sowohl Sudo als auch der Wiederherstellungsmode ist _nichts_ zum experimentieren!
<hansi> dann weiss ich jetzt bescheid
<hansi> danke fuer die schnell hilfe bb
<jokrebel> hansi: Gerne - viel Erfolg!
<jokrebel> hansi: Was sollte das ändern?
<hansi> versteh deine frage nicht jokrebel 
<hanze> glaube, er meint mich. Keine Ahnung, war nur ne Idee
<hansi> ok bye bye all
<jokrebel> hanze: Jo - sollte an Dich gehn
<hanze> oder liegt das Problem in meiner Benutzerrechteverschiebaktion?
<bekks> hanze: Nein.
<bekks> hanze: Genau daran liegt es.
<matthias_> Hallo, ich wollte mir WOW auf meinem Rechner über Wine Installieren.Hab dazu 2 Original DVDs.Und wenn ich diese Einlege wird mir angezeigt das nur 1,5MB davon belegt sind.2Datein und die Installations .exe Funktioniert nicht.Die dazugehörigen Datein sind nicht da sagt Wine.Irgendwas kann da ja nicht Stimmen.Kann mir da einer weiter helfen?
<bekks> hanze: Am schnellsten ist es, wenn Du deine Daten sicherst und neu installierst.
<bekks> matthias_: Hast Du bzgl. der WoW Installation schon in der Wine HQ nachgesehen?
<bekks> !wine > matthias_ 
<kubine> matthias_: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<hanze> bekks: kann ich die Programme dann mit 'umziehen', oder wird das morgen ein langer Nachmittag
<bekks> hanze: letzteres.
<simpsonetti> hi, in google chrome sind videos von z.B youtube nicht in den richtigen farben. wie kann ich das ändern ?
<Robert_Zenz> simpsonetti, nVidia Karte?
<simpsonetti> jepp
<Robert_Zenz> simpsonetti, http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<kubine> Title: Flash video appears blue - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<rafaelement> hallo leute.mein huawei e1550 fonic surf stick verbindet sich nun ganz gut mit dem internet, aber die verbindung bricht irgendwann ab. weiß jemand hilfe?
<Robert_Zenz> simpsonetti, in kurz, Probleme mit der Flash hardwarebeschleunigung, entweder abschalten oder libvdpau deinstallieren.
<hanze> bekks / jokrebel: ok, das werde ich dann morgen in Angriff nehmen. Eigendlich wollte ich nur Xampp installieren, was sich mit dem onboard Apache nicht vertrug. Seit der Deinstalation läuft alles schief :-(. Danke!
<simpsonetti> Robert_Zenz, wo kann ich denn flash konfigurieren ?
<k1l> simpsonetti: es gibt nen workaround, aber damit geht dann flash auf anderen seitem meist nicht mehr
<simpsonetti> hm
<simpsonetti> wird zeit, das mehr und mehr sites auf html5 wechseln
<sysdef> waer html5 nur mal etwas ... fertiger ^^
<rafaelement> hallo leute.mein huawei e1550 fonic surf stick verbindet sich nun ganz gut mit dem internet, aber die verbindung bricht irgendwann ab. weiß jemand hilfe?
<vlt> lasvlt 3
<vlt> nm
<k1l> rafaelement: hast du mal im wiki oder im forum geguckt, ob es da bekannte probleme mit gibt? ich hab so nen ding selber nicht
<rafaelement> ich habe keine lösung gefunden, die funktioniert
<rafaelement> k1l : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555805
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Intermittent Connectivity using Huawei E 1550 USB Modem on Ubuntu 10.4 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<rafaelement> allerdings habe ich den stick anders mit dem internet verbunden wie im thread (ich habe udev konfiguriert)
<matthias_> bekks: Ja bei Wine steht man soll es über Battel.net Downloaden.Aber der Launcher lädt bei mir nur zur hälfte und hört da auf
<bekks> matthias_: Das ist halt der empfohlene Weg, WoW in wine zu installieren.
<matthias_> das is schlecht
<matthias_> naja danke trotzdem 
<balduin> hi, ich würde gerne eine OpenVPN mit dem "network-manager-applet" einrichten. Allerdings weis ich nicht wie! Ich habe allerdings eine client.crt eine client.key, static.key sowie eine ca.crt kann mir jemand helfen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-05
<W8uiE5> mein konquerer startet plötzlich nicht mehr. http://pastebin.com/ea9VVdJf    nutze kubuntu 10.04
<kubine> Title: $ konqueror terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc' - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<W8uiE5> hab eine lösung gefunden
<bullgard6> '~$ yelp /usr/bin/seahorse' erzeugt ein praktisch leeres 'Help'-Fenster. Mache ich etwas falsch?
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4]
<stty> hallo zusammen, habe gerade google-chrome-stable installiert (zuvor in die sources.list) eingetragen, update gemacht und installiert. problem ist nun, dass bei einer eingabe von "google-chrome" im terminal _nichts_ passiert. kein error oder sonst etwas. ideen?
<stty> Google Chrome 20.0.1132.47 beta
<stty> die beta hier funktioniert auch nicht
<stty> hatte zuvor chromium installiert, aber .cache und .config ordner gelöscht
<catweazle> stty: der Browser liegt in /opt/google/
<catweazle> vielleicht ist der user ja nicht im pfad
<stty> jo ist nicht drin :) aber terminal findet zumindest google-chrome
<stty> /opt/google/chrome:/home/jabber/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<stty> geht trotzdem nicht :(
<koegs> stty: wie hast du chrom installiert?
<stty> apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<koegs> ubuntu selber kennt kein packet google-chrome-stable, wo kommt dieses her?
<koegs> stty: ?
<stty> koegs: moment
<stty> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<stty> in der sources.list
<koegs> und was ergibt "which google-chrome"?
<stty> google-chrome is /usr/bin/google-chrome
<stty> sollte alles soweit passen, oder?
<deem> was sagt "ls -la /usr/bin/google-chrome"?
<sysdef> dpkg -S $(type -p google-chrome)
<sysdef> deem riecht nen symlink
<catweazle> ist ein script das in /usr/bin liegt
<koegs> nein, es ist ein link
<sysdef> ...und einen link muss man nicht unbedingt ueber dpkg -S finden koennen. das debian package system fuehrt pre/post-run scripte aus. das link target sollte aber im paket sein
<matulla> Guten tag kann ich bei einer manuellen DEB installation via dpkg die abhängigkeiten überprüfen 
<dAnjou> matulla: du nich, vielleicht kann das dpkg
<matulla> mercy
<dAnjou> wenn in dem paket abhängigkeiten definiert sind, sollten die auch aufgelöst werden
<matulla> warscheinlich ist das mit dem 64bit problem das ist ein 386 packet
<sdx23> nicht von dpkg.
<matulla> "sudo dpkg --force-architecture --install gwintree_0.9.9-20_i386.deb" installation geht aber es läuft nicht 
<matulla> Fehler "bash: /usr/bin/gwintree: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<catweazle> hmm er hätte wohl einfach nur noch ein apt-get -f install gebraucht
<stty> jo symlink deem 
<stty> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 Jun 28 09:17 /usr/bin/google-chrome -> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<stty> passt das dann?
<dAnjou> sdx23: dpkg löst keine abhängigkeiten auf?
<sysdef> dAnjou: noe. es meckert nur. aufloesen tut apt
<dAnjou> sysdef, sdx23: gut zu wissen, danke
<sysdef> unsaubere loesung wenn du weisst dass die dependencies bringen kannst: du kannst es rein buegeln mit force und danach die abhaengigkeiten aufloesen lassen mit apt-get -f install
<sysdef> dpkg --force-all -i <package> ... im notfall (deps sind nicht loesbar) kann man das paket ohne schaden wieder removen
<sysdef> Fremdquellen koennen Ihrem System... *summ*
<deem> stty: was passiert denn, wenn du /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome ausführst?
<bullgard6> Wo gibt es eine ausführliche Programmbeschreibung für das Programm »Passwörter und Verschlüsselung«?
<biopyte> hi, weiss jemand welcher sprachsynthesizer (espeak etc ...) momentan die beste deutsche stimme hat?
<zerwas> biopyte, eher keiner der frei verfügbaren (im sinne freier software)
<zerwas> mein Mausrad ist kaputt gegangen. Ich möchte nun mit dem Daumen-Mausrad normal scrollen können, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das bewerkstellige.
<biopyte> zerwas, ok, danke ... ich habe mal vor längerer Zeit mit den sprachsyntesizer rumgespielt, aber nix besseres als espeak gefunden.  btw, kannst du einen günstiges und gutes produkt empfehlen?
<bullgard6> biopyte: Ich gebe hier mal die Erfahrung eines Blinden aus einem lokalen Linux-Computerclub wieder: "Für Deutsch gibt es unter Linux keinen guten fertigen Sprachsynthsizer." Man m uß sich für Deutsch die Prachphphoneme selbst zusammenbasteln. Im Englischen und Tschechischen ist die Situation besser."
<zerwas> biopyte, günstiges wüsste ich nichts. die AT&T Natural Voices klingen ganz nett
<biopyte> bullgard6, klare ansage, danke, dann spare ich mir das weitere rumsuchen
<bullgard6> s/Prachphphoneme/Sprachphoneme/
<zerwas> biopyte, schau dir auch mal die vorlese-funktion für artikel bei heise.de an, die benutzen speakreaer, der klingt sehr flüssig
<biopyte> ok, super, immerhin etwas ... wenn nicht, dann eben espeak ... ich brauch etwas, was ich vom xterm starten kann ohne großes pipapo.
<biopyte> die at&t voices bekommt man wie zum 
<biopyte> laufen unter ubuntu?
<biopyte> bullgard6, bist du selbst blind? wenn ja, wie liest du hier den chat mit?
<biopyte> nur so aus interesse
<bullgard6> biopyte: Ich bin nicht blind.
<biopyte> verstehe
<biopyte> ok, danke, ciao
<ben1u> bullgard6: brauchst du Hilfe bei dem Programm seahorse?
<micw> hi
<micw> kann man sich drauf verlassen, dass die bei ubuntu mitgelieferten typo3 versionen halbwegs sicher sind? derzeit ist 4.5.10 dabei, es gibt aber auf der webseite schon 4.5.17. und bei fast jedem release wurden security sachen gefixt
<LetoThe2nd> micw: im allgemeinen werden security-kritische sachen entsprechend zurückportiert. am einfachsten schaust du dir mal die changelogs des entsprechenden paketes an.
<micw> in dem fall: letzte änderung im januar 2012. seitdem nen duzend security bulleting bei typo3 mit enstprechenden updates
<micw> allerdings fast alles xss kram
<LetoThe2nd> micw: changelog des ubuntu-paketes mal angeschaut?
<micw> ja, daher hab ich das mit der änderung Januar 2012
<leszek> hi
<bullgard6> ben1u: Ja, deshalb habe ich die Frage gestellt. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Seahorse enthält viele Fehler.
<kubine> Title: Seahorse › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> Hat von euch jemand das Problem behoben, dass sich Pidgin nicht über SSL zu ICQ verbinden kann?
<ben1u> bullgard6: was magste wissen?
<bullgard6> subz3r0:  Du könntest noch in #pidgin fragen.
<bullgard6> ben1u: Hat seahorse-agent in Ubuntu 12.04 seine  Rolle an seahorse-daemon abgegeben?
<ben1u> soweit ich weiß ja
<bullgard6> ben1u: Aha.
<bullgard6> ben1u: In Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4 sehe ich kein Seahorse-Applet. Gibt es dafür Ersatz?
<ben1u> weiß nicht, nutze kein gnome
<bullgard6> Ok.
<subz3r0> mhh?
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Seahorse
<kubine> Title: Seahorse › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> "Ubuntu Precise Pangolin 12.04"
<subz3r0> crypten über nautilus geht auch...
<subz3r0> oder was meinst du?
<bullgard6> ben1u: In Passwörter und Verschlüsselung  > Passwörter > Passwörter:login steht rechts neben jedem Namen des Passsworts eine "Schlüsselkennung" (eine Ordnungszahl). Wozu dient die?
<hanze> Hi, ich bekomme meine Windowspartition nicht nach der wiki-anleitung eigebunden. Da ich Datenrettung betreiben muss, komme ich nicht in unity. Habe Ubuntu 12.04 mit unity und kernel 3.4.2x64. Danke:-)
<hdp> Wodran scheitert es denn? Was tust du, welche Fehlermeldung wird geworfen?
<hanze> Failed to access volume '/dev/Daten': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> hanze: probier es mal mit der richtigen gerätedatei für die partition, /dev/sdb2 beispielsweise (anpassen! siehe sudo fdisk -l)
<hdp> Das ist korrekt, du musst die richtige Gerätedatei angeben.
<hanze> ?
<hanze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076609
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hdp> Da steht exakt das drin, was du brauchst. Einfach als Argument übergeben.
<hanze> an was? mount? ntfs-3g?
<hdp> Wenn du eine Partition einhängen (mount) möchtest, benutzt du das Programm "mount".
<hanze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076617 (fdisk -l|mount
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hdp> "The standard form of the mount command, is: mount -t type device dir"
<koegs> !mount > hanze 
<kubine> hanze: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<k1l> warum klickst du nicht einfach im dateimanager auf die festplatte? ist die festplatte etwa beschädigt?
<jokrebel> hanze: Und vielleicht erklärst Du ja auch das Grund-Problem weshalb Du zur Ubuntu-Datenrettung unter einem LiveSystem Deine Windowspartition mounten willst. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen besseren Vorschlag oder gar Einwände (zB. Rechteprobleme die entstehen könnten)
<hanze> nein, kann mich nich graphisch einloggen, habe die Rechte zerschossen, das einfachste soll es sein, das System neu aufzusetzen.
<hanze> jokrebel: bin gerade in der Konsole auf dem System selbst
<koegs> hanze: dann installier doch neu, wenn du es richtig machst, werden die NTFS-Partitionen davon nicht betroffen sein
<hanze> ich will doch die Daten retten;-)
<koegs> wovon?
<hanze> von /home
 * jokrebel hat die Notwendigkeit von Windows einzubinden, weil ich meine Daten aus Ubuntu sichern will immer noch nicht verstanden.
<hanze> jokrebel: Danke für den Tipp ;-)
<k1l> hanze: dann boote doch mal eine live-cd/stick um an deine daten zu kommen
<hanze> hatte grade eine Idee aus Wubizeiten. Windows(igit) gebootet, da war noch das Programm ext2explore, was schon in vergessenheit geraten ist. Und, siehe da, es klappt;-) In 0,5% der Fälle, so mMn, ist windows leider noch besser :-/
<k1l> ohje, du willst doch wohl nicht wirklich damit auf ext4 zugreifen :/
<beaver74> hanze, unter Linux hättest das schon lange machen können, ohne externe Tools, die auch noch riskant sind
<hanze> ... Hinterher is man immer schlauer:-(
<hanze> muss ich bei der neuinstalation was mit grub2 beachten?
<k1l> nein. der ballert den eh neu in den MBR (wenn man da nicht selbst was zerfummelt)
<DeXter1489> hallo leute ich habe ein problem mit ubuntu 12.04, seid gestern habe ich kein sound mehr, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<stty> deem: genau das gleiche, es passiert nichts.. kein error, keine warnmeldung :(
<DeXter1489> ???
<DeXter1489> keiner der mir helfen kann?
<k1l_> !soundprobleme > DeXter1489 
<kubine> DeXter1489: Informationen zu Soundprobleme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<k1l_> vor allem aber erstmal die kabel und strom checken
<DeXter1489> hallo leute ich habe ein problem mit ubuntu 12.04, seid gestern habe ich kein sound mehr, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<k1l_> DeXter1489: schau was der bot dir gesagt hat
<montezuma> Hallo allesamt. Wenn ich beim Programmieren temporäre Daten während der Laufzeit ablegen will, muss ich das tmp-dir des Users suchen, oder kann ich per default /tmp nehmen
<bekks> Es gibt kein "tmp-dir des Users" - das ist kein Windows.
<bekks> Wenn du ein tmp-Verzeichnis brauchst, leg Dir am besten eines unter /tmp/ an, mit mktemp
<montezuma> bekks: naja es gab mal die Enviroment-Variable TMPDIR manchmal auch nur TMP - sollte man das berüchsichtigen?
<bekks> Nö. :)
<bekks> Die gibt es per default nicht.
<montezuma> xD
<montezuma> Also (kann und) darf ich alles unter /tmp/[Ordner] ablegen?
<DeXter1489> die seite hat mir auch nicht weiter geholfen :(
<bekks> montezuma: Deshalb heisst /tmp so wie es heisst.
<montezuma> Aahh. Ok klingt sehr logisch. Danke
<bekks> montezuma: Du solltest nur nicht darauf vertrauen, dass die Daten einen Reboot überleben oder dass die kein anderer löscht.
<montezuma> bekks: Hab ich auch nicht vor. Es geht nur darum, dass das Programm ja unter Umständen von einem Ort gestartet wird, der keine Schreibrechte gegeben hat. Dann soll das Prog nicht gleich das zeitliche segnen
<bekks> Du hast idR nur in deinem Home Schreibrechte, und Programme sind üblicherweise nicht in deinem Home installiert.
<montezuma> Du kennst meine Ordnung im fs nicht :D
<bekks> Ich gehe vom Filesystem Hirarchy Standard (FHS) aus.
<montezuma> Höh?
<montezuma> Nie gehört, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber ich hab nen neuen Rechner und werde mich zwingen, mich dann daran auszurichten. Link?
<bekks> Einmal bei Google eingeben.
<montezuma> bekks: interessant, ist aber nur eine Richtlinie, alles unter /home und /daten (bei mir) ist Kraut und Rüben
<bekks> Eine Richtlinie, an die sie alle Distributionen halten ;)
<montezuma> bekks: Na gut. Danke für die Hilfe und Info - Ich mach mich dann dran mein Prog dahingehend zu korrigieren
<DeXter1489> ich habe  jetzt alle versucht und immernoch kein sound... was kann ich noch tun?? meine soundkarte wird nichtmehr erkannt... brauche dringend hilfe :((
<DeXter1489> ich habe gedacht das einen hier geholfen wird...
<LetoThe2nd> DeXter1489: wenns jemand weiss und zeit hat, dann ja. wir sind aber kein bezahlter support, wo man anspruch auf sofortige problemlösung hat
<guntbert> DeXter1489: hier helfen Freiwillige
<LetoThe2nd> DeXter1489: ich zum beispiel kann dir bei sound einfach nicht helfen. wenns hier keiner weiss/antwortet, dann am besten mal so detailliert (inkl. bereits versuchtem) im forum fragen, und/oder morgen nochmal kommen.
<jokrebel> guntbert: Was hast Du denn schon versucht? Seit wann geht es nicht mehr? Welches Ubuntu? Welche Karte? So pauschal wird da wohl keine hilfreiche Antwort kommen _können_
<guntbert> jokrebel: ahem..
<guntbert> das war nicht ich :)
<jokrebel> DeXter1489: : Was hast Du denn schon versucht? Seit wann geht es nicht mehr? Welches Ubuntu? Welche Karte? So pauschal wird da wohl keine hilfreiche Antwort kommen _können_
<jokrebel> guntbert: Sorry ;-)
<guntbert> :)
<DeXter1489> moment ich installiere gerade als komplett neu
<DeXter1489> alsa
<DeXter1489> also ich Habe Ubuntu 12.04 sound modul ist snd_via82xx, snd_ac97_codec, der sound ist seid gestern abend weg als ich Virtualbox configuriert habe wegen usb weiterschaltung( was immer noch nicht funzt) und jetzt wird keine soundkarte mehr erkannt
<bekks> Was genau hast du denn alles getan, nachdem Du virtualbox konfiguriert hast?
<jokrebel> DeXter1489: Ist die Soundkarte zufällig auch USB?
<DeXter1489> nein die soundkarte ist intern (laptop)
<bekks> Was nicht heisst, dass sie nicht auch am USB Bus hängen könnte.
<DeXter1489> bei lsusb wird sie nicht erkannt
<DeXter1489> oder angezeigt
<DeXter1489> meine usb kopfhörer funktionieren auch nichtmehr
 * jokrebel vermutet da ja einen Zusammenhang mit dem USB-Einbindungsversuch von VirtualBox.
 * bekks wartet auf die Beantwortung seiner Frage.
 * jokrebel wartet mit ;-)
<DeXter1489> habe da einiges versucht  weis jetzt nicht mehr genau was alles
<bekks> Das ist schlecht, wenn Du nicht mehr weißt, was Du getan hast.
<bekks> Wie hast Du virtualbox installiert?
<DeXter1489> habe die fstab editiert, habe dkms neu installiert, 
<bekks> Wozu?
<bekks> Das ist völliger Unsinn bei virtualbox.
<subz3r0> wie kann ich überprüfen ob CUDA mit dem installieren treiber läuft oder nicht?! bzw. ob cuda mit dabei ist?
<subz3r0> +t
<DeXter1489> erst über das software center das lief nicht ganz dann nochmal gelöscht (apt-get purge virtualbox) und via apt-get neu installiert
<bekks> DeXter1489: Deinstallier es KOMPLETT und installiere das offizielle virtualbox-Paket von www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> Und installier von dort bitte auch das Extension Pack.
<DeXter1489> was hat das denn mit meiner soundkarte zu tun?
<bekks> Dein Virtualbox funktioniert auch nicht korrekt - aber es ist deine Entscheidung.
<DeXter1489> doch jetzt läuft virtualbox nur mit dem usb nicht ganz kann evtl auch am usb gerät selbst liegen das weiss ich jetzt nicht
<bekks> Das liegt an dem installierten Virtualbox-Paket. :)
<DeXter1489> und du meinst wenn ich virtualbox deinstalliere habe ich wieder sound
<bekks> Nein. Aber wenn Du Virtualbox reparierst, funktioniert USB in Virtualbox.
<DeXter1489> das ist jetzt nicht das problem habe eigendlich wegen mein soundproblem gefragt...
<subz3r0> DeXter1489, wie bekks schon sagt, solltes tu am besten das Paket von virtualbox.org nehmen... die version aus dem software-center is outdated...
<subz3r0> damit usb funktioniert musst du ggf. noch VirtualBox 4.1.18 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack installen.
<bekks> nicht gegebenenfalls, sondern zwingend.
<DeXter1489> ja ok aber was hat das denn jetzt mit meiner soundkarte zu tun???
<bekks> Das ist der einzige Ansatzpunkt den Du uns gegeben hast.
<bekks> Du hast die Verbindung zwischen Sound und Virtualbox geschaffen, wir greifen das nur auf, weil Du uns nicht sagen kannst, was Du denn an deinem System verändert hast.
<subz3r0> DeXter1489, würde dir allerdings eh anraten die debs zu adden. Anleitung siehe: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<kubine> Title: Linux_Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<subz3r0> so bekommste automatisch die neusten versionen...
<DeXter1489> ok habe jetzt vbox deinstalliert und mache mir dann jetzt die neuste version drauf
<subz3r0> aber wie immer... fremdquelle. vorsicht... etc. pp... :)
<jokrebel> DeXter1489: Du kannst ja auch, wenn denn der Sound wichtiger als Virtualbox ist, VB erstmal wieder komplett runterhaun und dann nochmal neu booten. Vielleicht ist dann ja auch Dein Soundproblem wieder weg. (So roch es zumindest nach Deinen Spärlichen Informationen)
<subz3r0> DeXter1489, warum von hand installen, wenns auch automatisch geht?
<bekks> subz3r0: Das hat er doch gar nicht gesagt. Auch automatisch wird die aktuellste Version installiert.
<subz3r0> die seite von oben öffnen und ab "Debian-based Linux distributions" lesen
<subz3r0> bekks, richtig, er bekommt allerdings keine updates angeboten...
<DeXter1489> VB ist jetzt runter und immernoch kein ton
<bekks> subz3r0: Natürlich. Woran genau erkennst du in dem Satz "Ich installiere die aktuellste Version." die Installationsmethode?
<subz3r0> nvm^^
<bekks> DeXter1489: Hast Du rebooted?
<DeXter1489> vorher habe ich mit apt-get installiert da hatte ich die version 4.1.12 drauf
<DeXter1489> ja habe ich
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo!
<LurchiderLurch> Wie sorgt man denn dafür, dass für Bilder (insb. jpegs) ein bestimmtes Programm beim Rechtsklick zum öffnen ausgewählt werden kann?
<LurchiderLurch> Es geht um das Programm xv, das für ubuntu selber kompiliert wurde und deshalb noch nicht in allen Menüs voreingestellt ist.
<LurchiderLurch> Bisher kann ich es nur über Terminal oder spezifischen Starter im Panel starten.
<LurchiderLurch> Über Rechtsklick auf Bildern geht es noch nicht.
<guntbert> LurchiderLurch: auch nicht mit rechtsclick/öffnen mit ... ?
<subz3r0> rechte maustaste -> öffnen mit
<subz3r0> --> andere anwendung
<LurchiderLurch> da erscheint es nicht
<LurchiderLurch> Oh
<LurchiderLurch> Bei mir geht es benutzerdefiniert
<beaver74> LurchiderLurch, gib den Pfad zu xv an
<LurchiderLurch> Es geht auch eh nicht um mich, aber dem verklickere ich es jetzt
<LurchiderLurch> Danke für die Hilfe
<dreamon> Ich mein das war unter Eigenschaften..
<yannickoo> Moin! Sagt mal wie kann ich denn im /var/www einen Symlink zu einem Verzeichnis erstellen, in dem PHP-Dateien auch ausgeführt werden und nicht mir zum Download angeboten werden?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<bekks> Konfigurier deinen Apache lieber so, dass ein Virtualhost auch in dem anderen Verzeichnis greift.
<yannickoo> bekks: ist ne subdomain aber das dauert mir jetzt zu lange ;(
<yannickoo> bekks++
<bekks> Ja dann.
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, aus Neugierde, würd's mit einem Hardlink gehen?
<bekks> Nö
<Robert_Zenz> ok
<amazing> hey ich hab voll das problem ich kann nvidia-69-driver nicht.  über synaptic installieren. (ubuntu 12.04)
<amazing> eigentlich will ich mein system neu aufsetzen mit 10.04 über usb aber der will nicht. error gfxboot not found
<amazing> ein kumpel von mir meinte das liegt sehr wahrscheinlich am grfikkarten treiber.
<amazing> ich habe ne geforce m2
<dadrc> amazing, mal Schritt für Schritt.
<dadrc> Du hast ein 10.04 und willst darüber 12.04 installieren?
<amazing> nein ich habe 12.04 und möchte zurück zu 10.04
<dadrc> Ok. Dazu nimmst du eine 10.04-CD, bootest davon und dann passiert... was?
<dadrc> Oder USB-Stick, wie auch immer.
<amazing> ich nutze den start medien ersteller mit usb stick. der sagt mir dan gfxboot not found
<amazing> die ganz genau fehler meldung weis ich jetzt nicht ich kann mal eben nochmal kurz neu starten und versuchen zu installieren und die ausgabe aufschreiben.
<dadrc> Ah, bevor du booten kannst schon? 
<dadrc> Müsste der Bug hier sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/645818
<kubine> Title: Bug #645818 “Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot” : Bugs : “usb-creator” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<amazing> ja genau bevor der den usb überhaubt liest
<dadrc> Schon 'ne Weile bekannt, aber leider noch nicht gelöst.
<amazing> ja genau der
<amazing> Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot
<amazing> vesamenu.cr32: Not a COM32 imag
<dadrc> CD brennen wär die einfachste Lösung, hast du da was zur Hand?
<amazing> oh mist und nu hab ich irgend eine andere möglich keit einen downgread durchzuführen?
<amazing> ne ich hab garkeine rollinge
<dadrc> Angeblich kannst du die syslinux.cfg auf dem USB-Stick aufmachen und eine Zeile von Hand fixen
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34088/cant-install-with-usb-pen-drive-syslinux-problem
<kubine> Title: installation - cant install with usb pen drive, SYSLINUX problem - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Probier das mal, wenn das nicht hilft, installier dir mal unetbootin, das kann auch USB-Sticks zum Booten erstellen
<amazing> ist das dass wo ich das wort *iu* löschen muss das wort gibts bei mir garnicht. das is ja das ding
<ring0> unetbootin, wie im dritten post erwähnt, könnte auch eine möglichkeit sein
<dadrc> amazing, jo, das ist das.
<dadrc> Unetbootin schon probiert?
<ring0> beste kompatibilitätsergebnisse hatte ich mit fat16
<amazing> ja ich schätze unetbootin könnte die lösung sein
<dadrc> amazing, ansonsten kann man wohl  an dem Fehler vorbei, indem man <Tab> drückt, "live" eingibt und <Enter> drückt
<dadrc> Nicht schön, aber wenn es nur für eine Installation ist
<dadrc> Oder pass deine syslinux.cfg an, dass sie automatisch die Live-Umgebung bootet: default live statt default vesamenu und den Timeout auf was kleines (nicht 0, das ist kein Timeout)
<amazing> ok super
<amazing> alo unetbootin is auch merkwürdig
<dadrc> Das GUI ist nicht so schön, aber normalerweise recht zuverlässig
<amazing> ich versuch das mal eben mit *tab* & live
<amazing> was ist mit der gui gemeint?
<amazing> gui
<dadrc> Na, die Programmoberfläche von Unetbootin
<dadrc> Guck mal vorher in der syslinux.cfg auf deinem USB-Stick, ob der Menüpunkt auch wirklich live heißt
<dadrc> Da müsste dann "label live" stehen
<amazing> wozu würdes du mir ehr raten tab-live oder die file zu ändern?
<amazing> ok ich check das mal eben einen moment
<dadrc> amazing, Support bitte nur hier im Channel, damit im Zweifelsfall auch andere was davon haben
<dadrc> Guck mal in die menu.cfg rein
<amazing> ok
<dadrc> Also, lange Texte nicht hier reinwerfen ist schon die richtige Richtung, aber dafür lieber sowas
<dadrc> !nopaste
<kubine> dadrc: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<amazing> menu.cfg kann ich nicht öffnen.
<amazing> Die Datei hat einen unbekannten Dateityp
<dadrc> Ach, dann probier das mal mit Tab
<amazing> ok soll ich >tab< gedrückt halten wärend ich *live* eingebe und enter drücke?
<dadrc> Ne, einmal drücken
<dadrc> Ansonsten, falls das nicht fukntioniert: help eingeben, dann sollte ein Menü aufgehen, da Enter drücken
<amazing> ok' alles klar, das versuch ich jetzt. *maybe im lucky a lucky charm* andernfalls bin ich gleich wieder da :) danke sehr !!
<dadrc> Viel Erfolg
<amazing> :/ drück mir die daum.
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-06
<tobias234> Möchte auf nem rechner komplett auf ubuntu umsteigen, hab da ne 500gb HDD wie partitioniere ich die am besten?
<_Phil_> lass das ubuntu machen
<_Phil_> kannst spaeter immer noch aendern, wenn dir was nicht passt und du dich in die materie eingearbeiet hast./ 
<tobias234> dachte mir für "/" 150GB und ne extra partition für "/home" den rest.?
<tobias234> bin kein kompletter anfänger mehr
<tobias234> aber würde das was ich vorgeschlagen hatte Sinn machen?
<_Phil_> so sieht das bei mir aus http://d.pr/i/tW38
<kubine> Title: Droplr Screenshot from 2012-07-06 08:14:35.png (at d.pr)
<tobias234> hier phil wieso extended?
<dreamon_> tobias234, Schau dir mal -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung -> an
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> tobias234, das "/" hab ich hier 55GB und hab noch 18GB frei.. und ich hab jede menge installiert. Hatte dort noch nie Platzprobleme
<dreamon_> tobias234, Mach eine eigene /home Partition.. Dann tust du dir leichter wenn du mal neu installieren mußt oder Daten backupen willst.
<tobias234> die programme sind doch normal im /home oder nicht?
<Guschtel> nein
<tobias234> also 100GB für "/" und 400GB für /home beides Ext4, wäre ok?
<Guschtel> die sind in /bin, /usr/sbin, /ust/bin, usw.
<tobias234> Swap4GB (bei 4GB Ram am ende der hdd)
<tobias234> die meisten daten die ich haben werde sind aber eh Usenet downloads :p
<dreamon_> Swap sollte etwas größer sein als dein Ram. Wegen Ruhezustand.. 
<tobias234> 5,6?
<dreamon_> Im Wiki steht -> Swap = RAM + 30%
<dreamon_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap
<kubine> Title: Swap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tobias234> okay vielen dank.
<tobias234> hab grad irre probleme mit unitymedia :[ Leitung gestört und so, Kabelanschluss auch nicht das wahre...
<_Phil_> tobias234: bei welchem usenet provider bist du ?
<tobias234> die verbindung ist immer mal weg synchronisation etc. (liegt nicht am downloaden spezielle)
<tobias234> ngroups.net (ist okay)
<tobias234> hatte da gemacht 12monate als $noch niedriger stand :)
<_Phil_> ngroups ... aha.. kenn ich gar nicht.
<_Phil_> sieht ganz gut aus... 
<tobias234> PayPal has apparently decided that this industry is no longer worthy their service. <- hatte damals per paypal gezahlt :/
<_Phil_> unlimited online storage, und auch vpn :-)
<_Phil_> ich bin jedoch mit newshosting.com mehr als zufrieden. 
<tobias234> hatte ich auch schonmal. würde sagen ca. wie giga nur günstiger
<tobias234> oft isses ja so das die Anbieter die Ihre Seite auch auf Deutsch und andere Sprachen haben, sind teurer.
<tobias234> ngroups. hat auch EU Datencenter in Amsterdam glaube, aber halt alles auf englisch. und war schon super preis als 1€ = 1.48$
<_Phil_> das ist richtig... naja..deutsch brauch ich nicht... 
<_Phil_> spreche deutscht nur auf facebook und im irc :-)
<_Phil_> okay... auf twitter und g+ auch hin und wieder./ 
<tobias234> Kunden in Europa sind halt gewohnt mehr zu zahlen.
<tobias234> Statt 11,12$ isses dann in Europa 14,95€ 
<tobias234> oder man zahlt dann extra ab 10Mbit + oder so ne kinderkram
<tobias234> bei den US Anbietern kennt man sowas nicht (härterer Wettbewerb)
<bullgard6>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf enthält die Zeile »greeter-session=unity-greeter«. Wer oder was verwendet die Variable »greater-session«?
<amazing> hey bei mir funktioniert empathy nicht so wie es sollte
<amazing> ich hab mir einen acc eingerichtet und mein account wird auch angemeldet, aber die friends-list wird nicht geladen
<amazing> ach so ich muss dazu sagen ich hab schon über ubuntuusers die fehler-behebungs themen durch hat mir nix gebracht, und noch zur info ich hab mein icq konto verknüpft.
<bullgard6> amazing: Welche Ubuntu-Version? Welche GUI?
<amazing> gester hat noch alles problemlos funktioniert, heute is mein system fresh und es funzt auf einma nich mehr. komische sache. sorry für soviel Text. 
<amazing> 10.04
<bullgard6> amazing: Was meinst Du mit "heute is mein system fresh"?
<amazing> @ bullgard ich hab von 12.04 auf 10.04 neu installiert
<bullgard6> amazing: Und welche GUI verwendest Du?
<amazing> also so zu sagen einen downgread durchgeführt.
<amazing> gnome
<bullgard6> amazing: Wieso ist das ein Downgrade?
<amazing> ist das kein downgread,? wenn ich eine version wieder runter gehe? evt. falsche ausdrucksweise.
<bullgard6> amazing: Wieso meinst Du, daß Du runtergegangen bist? Du bist doch in der Versionsnummer hochgegangen!
<amazing> von 12.04 zurück zu 10.04
<amazing> also ich habe jetzt 10.04 als neue/frische ubuntu version installiert. 
<amazing> also kein downgrade von mir aus xD. 
<bullgard6> amazing: Ok. Das habe ich verstanden. Aber das ist ungewöhnlich. Warum hast Du das gemacht?
<bullgard6> Doch, Du hast tatsächlich ein Downgrade gemacht. Ich hatte es nur am Anfang nicht verstanden.
<amazing> ach so
<bullgard6> amazing: Ok. Das habe ich verstanden. Aber das ist ungewöhnlich. Warum hast Du das gemacht?
<amazing> haupsächlich wegen der schlechten performance
<bullgard6> amazing: Ok. Was lief denn schlecht?
<amazing> 10.04 läuft sehr viel geschmeidiger, mein pc ist einfach eine total alte kiste. und gnome 3 hat auch so mache nachteile für mich
<bullgard6> amazing: Aha. Verstanden.
<amazing> :)
<bullgard6> Und  Empathy zeigt keine Kontaktliste an?
<amazing> ja genau, ich hab mein icq konto verknüpft und es werden kein kontakte angezeigt
<tobias234> hab noch probleme mit einem notebook wird recht heiß
<tobias234> da gäbe es nen tool?
<_Phil_> es gibt sie scheinbar doch noch... die Menscen die icq nutzen. 
<tobias234> und dann noch wo finde ich den passenden offenen treiber für nvidia grafik
<amazing> nvidia 69
<amazing> unter synaptic
<_Phil_> gib's da nicht auch in ubuntu unter den 'Preferences' den Punkt 'Additional Drivers' ?
<tobias234> aber das ist nicht der opensource
<dreamon_> tobias234, Wenn das Notebook sehr heiß wird, dann solltest du mit Druckluft die Kühlung reinigen, und eventuell die CPU runtertakten, wenn wenig Auslastung da ist.
<dreamon_> tobias234, Und wenn es ein HP ist, dann am besten gleich ein zweites Gerät vorbestellen.;)
<tobias234> ist ein SamsungR580
<tobias234> mit Druckluft, ja der Lüfter wird tatsächlich manchmal laut ohne last
<tobias234> denke da könnte auch dreck drinne sein
<tobias234> muss ich Ihn dafür aufschrauben?
<_Phil_> tobias234: wenn du weisst was du tust, dann schraub ihn auf, um den kram richtig sauber zu bekommen. 
<dreamon_> tobias234, Kommt auf die Menge des Drecks an.. aber wenn du mit druckluft reinbläst .. dann dreht sich der Lüfter und zerhakt die Staubklumpen
<tobias234> womit erzeuge ich die Druckluft ;)?
<_Phil_> Tankstelle 
<_Phil_> (sollte ein spass sein)
<tobias234> ahja.
<_Phil_> kauf  dir'n billigen mini kompressor.. 
<tobias234> kann nix bei kaputt gehen?
<dreamon_> Kompressor mit Spitze eignet sich gut. Einfach langsam annähern, dann siehst schon was an staubmenge da ist.
<_Phil_> http://www.amazon.de/AEG-97136-Kompressor-Abschaltfunktion-LED-Beleuchtung/dp/B004PZHWJI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1341557466&sr=8-4
<tobias234> is mir schon zuviel Aufwand, ich teste die tanke
<dreamon_> In dem Bereich ist nur Kühlrippen und Ventilator.. der heult etwas auf, weil der sich drehen muß.. (etwas schneller wie sonst) 
<tobias234> danke für die tipps
<dreamon_> Tanke wird vermutlich nicht gehen.. kanns mir nicht vorstellen.. 
<dreamon_> Aber Probieren geht über studieren.
<tobias234> Phil was hast du eigentlich wie nen Theme? sah ganz gut aus auf dem Screenshot
<_Phil_> dreamon_: das mit der  Tanke soll ein Scherz gewesen sein. 
<_Phil_> tobias234: welcher screenshot ?
<tobias234> http://d.pr/i/tW38 oder warst das nicht du?
<kubine> Title: Droplr Screenshot from 2012-07-06 08:14:35.png (at d.pr)
<tobias234> ach Tanke war ein scherz? :()
<_Phil_> http://d.pr/i/efPf
<kubine> Title: Droplr Screenshot from 2012-07-06 09:54:37.png (at d.pr)
<_Phil_> tobias234:  ahhh... 
<_Phil_> okay, das war ich .. das ist  linux mint 13 mit "holo" -theme
<_Phil_> umg enauer zu sein... mint 13 cinnamon
<W8uiE5> sudo modprobe -r kvm_intel   scheint das modul nur bis zum neustart zu entfernen. wie entfern ich es dauerhaft?
<sysdef> !blacklist > W8uiE5 
<kubine> W8uiE5: Informationen zu Blacklist finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blacklist
<W8uiE5> kubine: ok, danke
<bullgard6>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf enthält die Zeile »greeter-session=unity-greeter«. Wer oder was verwendet die Variable »greater-session«?
<deem> bullgard6: lightdm nutzt das. damit wird der greeter definiert. dieser sieht unter xfce zb anders aus oder unter kde.
<deem> also im endeffekt kannst du sagen, das definiert, wenn du mehrere des installeirt hast, welche loginmaske dir präsentiert wird
<bullgard6> deem: Ah! Ok. Danke!
<sybrek> hi .. ich bin mit meinem sound nicht ganz zufrieden. was kann ich da machen ? wie finde ich einen besseren treiber ? oder muss nur was neu konfiguriert werden ?
<_Phil_> definiere "nicht ganz zufrieden" .. was stoert dich ?
<sybrek> die qualität stimmt nicht. übersteuert recht früh und wirkt insgesamt nicht so gut "balanced"
<sybrek> steig irgendwie noch nicht ganz durch das treibergehabe in ubuntu durch .. woher weiß ich denn ob ich den richtigen habe ?
<jokrebel> sybrek: Vielleicht ist ja wirklich ein Kanal zu weit ausgesteuert? Alsamixer schon kontrolliert?
<sybrek> da siehts ziemlich gleichmäßig aus
<jokrebel> sybrek: Für besten Klang sollte sich nichts im roten Bereich befinden.
<sybrek> upps :P
<sybrek> was ist pcm ?
<bullgard6> Pulscodemodulation
<_Phil_> und fuer uns deppen ? wasistPuscodemodulation ?
<jokrebel> Zeit Schlitz Technik
<_Phil_> ich geb auf
<jokrebel> _Phil_: Dann ließ Dich ein in http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puls-Code-Modulation - Weil das Thema selbst ist wohl eher nicht so ganz on-Topic.
<kubine> Title: Puls-Code-Modulation – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<alewe> hi #Ubuntu-de: 
<alewe> Ich will mir Android SDK auf 12.04 LTS _Precise_ amd64 installieren.
<_Phil_> jokrebel: habsgerade versucht. Bin zum Enschluss gekommen: Ich will es gar nichtmehr wissen.:)
<_Phil_> alewe: wofuer ?
<alewe> Welche JDK soll Ich nähmen?
<k1l> !android_ java > alewe 
<k1l> !android_ sdk > alewe 
<alewe> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Howto:_Install_the_Android_SDK#General_Instructions
<kubine> Title: Howto: Install the Android SDK - CyanogenMod Wiki (at wiki.cyanogenmod.com)
<k1l> !android_sdk > alewe 
<kubine> alewe: Informationen zu Android_SDK finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Android_SDK
<k1l> so :/
<alewe> soll Ich 5 oder 6 nähmen?
<alewe> hab keine Ahnung
<k1l> alewe: dort steht, dass du die sun version brauchst, weil die offene wohl nicht klappt.
<alewe> oder OpenJDK?
<alewe> danke
<alewe> dann halt sun
<k1l> wobei ich glaube ich hatte das hier mit dem openjdk ne zeit lang laufen. bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, weil ichs nicht mehr nutze
<dadrc> moin
<alewe> Bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation  wird sun-install abgeraten
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ist auch richtig so
<dadrc> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, OpenJDK zu benutzen, solltest du das machen, da kriegst du dann regelmäßig Sicherheitsupdates für
<dadrc> Aber wenn's nicht geht, geht's nicht.
<alewe> danke dadrc
<alewe> hab von sun installiert
<jokrebel> sysdef: 
<ben1u> Hallo, wieso dauert das auslagern von /dev/zram0 auf /dev/sdb2 sehr lange? In dieser Zeit ist das System unbenutzbar.
<_Phil_> mir fiele nicht mal ein warum ich sowas machen sollte. 
<k1l> ben1u: weil die festplatte ne langssame schreibrate hat?
<bullgard6> ben1u: Was für ein GErät wird mit /dev/zram0 bezeichnet? (Ich bin zu faul, in  devices.txt nachzusehen.)
<k1l> bullgard6: gepackte swap im ram
<ben1u> die dauer der auslagerung ist mir verständlich aber wie ist währenddessen das system unbenutzbar? Es waren knapp 700MB zum auslagern
<bullgard6> k1l: Ok. Danke.
<ben1u> s/wie/wieso
<ben1u> dauerte mehr als 5 Stunden
<k1l> ben1u: warum lagerst du denn überhaupt zram wieder auf ne platte?
<ben1u> _Phil_: ich habe das aus Testzwecken gemacht, weil ich zram{0,1} mit je 750MB hatte und das System immer langsamer wurde
<bullgard6> Wenn ich mir https://bugs.launchpad.net/libtelepathy/+bug/296867 ansehe, dann gibt es für Empathy noch immer keine Verschlüsselung. Oder habe ich etwas Wichtiges übersehen?
<kubine> Title: Bug #296867 “empathy needs to support OTR encryption” : Bugs : libtelepathy (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> dann frag doch ubuntu support auch hier NoxiFoxi  :)
<NoxiFoxi> 13:03] <NoxiFoxi> jemand ne ahnung, warum mir kernel updates angezeigt werden, aber ich die nicht installieren kann?
<NoxiFoxi> so :D
<LetoThe2nd> NoxiFoxi: bitte einmal lsb-release -a und ein log von apt-get update plus apt-get dist-upgrade in ein pastebin. danke.
<NoxiFoxi> ok
<catweazle> LetoThe2nd: muss heißen lsb_release -a
<NoxiFoxi> LetoThe2nd: http://pastebin.com/Z0q3Mq8h
<kubine> Title: $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descrip - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> catweazle: korrekt, danke
<LetoThe2nd> NoxiFoxi: hm. ich vermute, dass da irgendwas (u.u. aus deinen fremdquellen?) ne versionsdependency gesetzt hat. vielleicht findest du ja in apt-cache show $PAKETNAME da einen hinweis darauf
<LetoThe2nd> NoxiFoxi: oder auch mal apt-rdepends anschauen
<deem> ohje.. fremdquellen... viele viele viele fremdquellen
<LetoThe2nd> naja, so schlimm find ichs jetzt auf den *ersten* blick nicht.
<catweazle> NoxiFoxi: zeig mal mit uname -a welcher kernel grad bei dir läuft
<NoxiFoxi> 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<catweazle> danke, der ist der aktuellste 
<dadrc> Was Leto sagt, das sieht nach kaputten Metapaketen aus
<NoxiFoxi> muss ich da irgendwas unternehmen oder soll ichs einfach ignorieren?
<LetoThe2nd> kannst du vermutlich vorerst einfach ignorieren. merkwürdig ists trotzdem, und natürlich keine langfristige lösung. auf der anderen seite, vielleicht fixt da ja wer die quelle die das verursacht hat.
<NoxiFoxi> ok, danke
<jaha> hallo...
<jaha> ich hab ein problem mit einem druckertreiber (PPD-Datei)... wer kennt sich damit aus?
<jaha> ich müsste 3 steuerfelder (PJL Header) in den Treiber einbauen...
<k1l> jaha: bei sowas sprichst du am besten mal direkt mit den betreuern der pakete/treiber. glaube kaum, dass das hier jemand betreut
<k1l> einfach auf launchpad.net schauen wer da der betreuer ist
<jaha> ist von minolta ein treiber, da gibt es keinen anderen
<jaha> der treiber geht ja aber accounting (also kostenstellen) werden nicht unterstützt
<jaha> hab von KM support die info bekommen ich soll das einbauben: @PJL SET KMCOETYPE = 0 \n@PJL SET KMSECTIONNAME = "1234" 
<jaha> nur klappt das so nicht: *%JCLToPSInterpreter: "@PJL SET KMCOETYPE = 0<0A>"
<jaha> *%JCLToPSInterpreter: "@PJL SET KMSECTIONNAME = \"TestUser\"<0A>"
<jaha> eventuell kann mir jemand sagen wo der syntax-error oder sont ein fehler in der ppd-datei ist :(
<jaha> oder gibt es einen printer-dirver channel oder so?
<jaha> alternative wäre das einrichten eines cups-filters wozu ich auch keine anleitung gefunden hab :(
<dadrc> Klingt irgendwie sehr druckerspezifisch, ich würd mich noch mal an den Support wenden. 
<jaha> dadrc, ja die sind erst mo wieder da
<ppq> sagt mal, wie vergleiche ich am besten zwei versionen eines .odt dokuments? das sind ja binärdateien, diff ist also sone sache...
<dadrc> Entpacken, diff
<ppq> »iuk.odt« konnte nicht geöffnet werden   Archivtyp wird nicht unterstützt
<ppq> :/
<ppq> sagt file-roller
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, ist odt 'ne zip mit xml drin
<ppq> hab was: odt2txt. ausgabe in xml
<dadrc> Müsste sich sonst auch mit unzip machen lassen, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDocument#Technische_Beschreibung
<kubine> Title: OpenDocument – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<ppq> hm, das hatte ich schonmal probiert und nicht gebacken bekommen
<ppq> odt2txt tut aber ganz gut grad.
<dadrc> gerade mit unzip probiert, funktioniert
<dadrc> $ unzip Abwesenheitsnotiz.odt -d /tmp → Archive:  Abwesenheitsnotiz.odt ...
<ppq> ok, dann war ich zu blöd :>
<TBarth> ppq, reicht denn der Vergleich mit cmp nicht aus?
<ppq> TBarth: nein, da nehme ich lieber diff. aber das problem war ja, dass .odt keine textdateien sind, sondern binäre. :)
<TBarth> Mit cmp kannst du ja Dateien Byte für Byte vergleichen.
<ikant> hi leute ich hätte ne frage bezüglich meiner webcam 
<ikant> das ist eine Philips SPC 200N
<dadrc> einfach fragen
<deem> ich hab hier ne anleitung zu webdav gefunden. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WebDAV dort ist auch beschrieben, wie man webdav in der fstab einbindet. allerdings ignoriert ein "sudo mount -av" diese zeiel komplett und listet ihn einfach gar nicht. nichmal ne fehlermeldung.
<kubine> Title: WebDAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> sie funktioniert nicht bei skype keine ahnung warum
<deem> mein eintrag siet so aus https://intern.privatnetz.org/confluence/plugins/servlet/confluence/default     /mnt/confluence davfs   noauto,user,rw  0       0
<dAnjou> ikant: funktioniert sie mit cheese?
<ikant> mom
<ikant> jap mit chees funktioniert sie
<dadrc> ikant, start skype mal auf 'ner Konsole und guck, ob es Fehlermeldungen gibt
<ikant> ok funktionier jetzt danke
<deem> -.- solche leute sind daran schuld, dass niemand den sinn des lebens kennt
<TBarth> Wie kann ich eigentlich überprüfen, ob der Kernel einer Distri mit der Option CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS konfiguriert. Mich wundert, dass nur einer meiner Server durch den Schaltsekunden-Bug Probleme machte.
<dadrc> TBarth, ubuntu hat in /boot/ die Dateien mit der Config
<dispyfree> Moin
<dispyfree> mein WLAN hat sich selbst deaktiviert und will sich auch per Hardware-Knopf nichtmehr aktivieren lassen. HILFEEE xD ;D
<dispyfree> wtf. vergesst es <,d
<dispyfree> ;D
<deem> o_O
<geser> wenn sich nur alle Probleme so lösen würden :)
<dispy> joa ;D
<dispy> ich glaub das liegt an Virtualbox: ich hab da nämlich an den Netzwerkmodi rumgespielt
<dispy> ich hab jetzt mehrfach ohne Erfolg neu gestartet. Und jetzt als ich mir Hilfe holen wollte ging es plötzlich wieder ^
<deem> ich hab hier ne anleitung zu webdav gefunden. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WebDAV dort ist auch beschrieben, wie man webdav in der fstab einbindet. allerdings ignoriert ein "sudo mount -av" diese zeiel komplett und listet ihn einfach gar nicht. nichmal ne fehlermeldung.
<kubine> Title: WebDAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> mein eintrag siet so aus https://intern.privatnetz.org/confluence/plugins/servlet/confluence/default     /mnt/confluence davfs   noauto,user,rw  0       0
<sdx23> deem: mount's per Hand, prüf ob die Zugangsdaten eingetragen sind.
<deem> sdx23: per hand mounten geht, zugangsdaten hab ich unter ~/.davfs2/secrets eingetragen
<deem> ich hab eher die vermutung, dass sie die fstab an dem https:// stört
<deem> s/sie/sich/
<dadrc> deem, stimmt der Eintrag in der mtab mit dem überein, was du in die fstab gepackt hast?
<dadrc> Also, wenn du das von Hand mountest?
<deem> dadrc: so ziemlich https://intern.privatnetz.org/confluence/plugins/servlet/confluence/default /mnt/confluence davfs rw,nosuid,nodev,_netdev 0 0
<sdx23> Leerzeile am Schluss hast du?
<deem> sdx23: da steht noch mehr dirn
<deem> oh. jetzt gehts. ich hab einfach die optionen genauso übernommen, wie es in der mtab stand
<deem> jetzt fragt er mich allerdings nach benutzername und passwort
<ppq> das ist ein gutes zeichen ;)
<dadrc> Wär dann mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen, aber immerhin
<deem> d.h, dass er meine secrets nicht liest
<dadrc> klingt logisch, wenn sie dir gehören
<dadrc> also, wenn deine secrets 600 sind und du den mount mit sudo machst...
<deem> hm..
<deem> muss ich doch, wenn ich "mound -a" nutzen will?
<deem> mmount*
<dAnjou> tach och, bei schlägt gerade das systemupgrade von 11.10 nach 12.04 fehl. ich habe wohl "gehaltene defekte Pakete". was bedeutet das?
<deem> mount*
<ppq> dAnjou: was sagt denn dpkg --get-selections | grep -i hold ?
<dadrc> deem, dann brauchste systemweite secrets *glaub*
<dAnjou> genaue meldung E:Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben gehaltene defekte Pakete.
<dAnjou> moment
<dAnjou> ppq: genau gar nichts
<dadrc> dAnjou, das mit hold könnte daran liegen, dass deine Systemsprache wohl Deutsch ist
<dadrc> Guck mal ohne das grep, wie die das übersetzt haben und grep danach
<dadrc> ach, und deem, klappt das mit den systemweiten secrets?
<jokrebel> kraut: Na? Fertig?
<deem> dadrc: keine ahnung. ich bin nicht mehr in der firma
<kraut> ja, sorry
<ikant> ich habe vollgendes problem ich kann alles hören was der andere auf der anderen seite macht von skype aber er kann mich nicht hören aber bei den audio eigenschaften bewegt sich der regeler für mic wenn ich spreche 
<pc-fan> ikant: funktioniert das mic in anderen anwendungen?
<ikant> sorry hab ne einstellung in pulse audio übersehen passt wieder :)
<pc-fan> auch gut ;)
<dreamon_> Wie kann man bei Grub2 diesen Windows Recovery eintrag entfernen kann.. Ein Kumpel kommt immer wieder auf dieses Blöde Recovery und zerschießt das Ubuntu.. 
<dreamon_> Hab osprober nach vorne geschoben,, jetzt ist der erste Eintrag der Recovery. Am liebsten wäre es mir den ganze Eintrag dauerhaft auszublenden
<jokrebel> Windows Recovery? Was/Wo soll das sein im Grub-Bootmenü?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Windows Recovery Enviroment (loader) on /dev/sda1 -> das kommt wenn ich ein update-grub mache.. Und das hätte ich gerne nicht im Grub(bootmenu)
<pc-world> Seit neuem lässt Ubuntu nur merkwürdigen Sound aus meinem vorderen Audiostecker raus. Wenn Hintergrundmusik + Stimme da ist, hört sich die Stimme sehr leise an. Was auch merkwürdig ist, dass Ubuntu vorne anscheinend auch keinen Stereo-Sound mehr rauslässt, wenn ich links/rechts-Testdateien abspiele kommt immer bei beiden Seiten etwas raus.
<pc-world> Lautsprecher, der hinten an einem Audiostecker angeshlossen ist, funktioniert normal. Wär nett wenn mich da jemand in die richtige Richtung lenken könnte :)
<ppq> pc-world: da ist eventuell irgendwo irgendwas als surround sound konfiguriert.
<ppq> ich glaube, in den audio-einstellungen kann man da was zu festlegen
<ppq> setz das dort einfach auf stereo.
<pc-world> ppq: Hab ich auch vermutet. Wenn ich in Ubuntu 10.10 auf das Audiowidget geh und dann Audio-Einstellungen -> Hardware, ist dort allerdings "Analog Stereo Duplex" eingestellt
<dreamon_> Gibts vielleicht einen Trick die Partition vor Grub2 zu verstecken?
<pc-world> (Ubuntu zeigt da auch keine Unterscheidung an zwischen hinterem und vorderem Anschluss, aber das war schon immer so)
<dAnjou> dadrc: ich glaub, das hat sich erübrigt
<dAnjou> danke
<pc-world> Ist es normal, dass alsamixer auch Suround/Center/LFE/Side/"S/PDIF"/"S/PDIF D" anzeigt, obwohl ich eigentlich kein Sourround aktiviert habe(n will)?
<pc-world> die sind alle auf 0 und kann ich auch nicht verändern. Sonst hat es nur noch "PCM" und "PC Speak", das sind die einzigen, die ich verändern kann
<dAnjou> hmm, jetzt sieht meine fensterdeko unter gnome scheiße aus. wo kann ich das einstellen? 12.04
<pc-world> Regler "PC Speak" hat keinen Effekt, der einzige ist PCM
<pc-world> ...und wenn ich die Kopfhörer nur zur Hälfte reinsteck, hört sich der Sound normal an :o
<dreamon_> pc-world, Was hast da für nen Rechner/Notebook?
<pc-world> dreamon_: das hier ist ein etwas älterer Desktoprechner
<pc-world> ich probier auch nochmal aus, ob es nicht am Kopfhörer liegt, aber ich meine, das hätte ich vorher schon ausgeschlossen als ich es mit einem anderen ausprobiert habe
<pc-world> hmm, ich geh mal davon aus der Kopfhörer ist einfach Schrott geworden
<dAnjou> so, wie krieg ich denn nun meine fensterdoku unter gnome gestaltet?
<bullgard6> doku oder deko?
<dAnjou> oh, deko
<bullgard6> dAnjou: Vielleicht ist http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fensterdeko-ins-panel-ala-unity/#post-3793307 ein Denkanstoß.
<kubine> Title: Fensterdeko ins Panel ala Unity? › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> bullgard6: habs im gnome-tweak-tool gefunden
<bullgard6> dAnjou:  "Arrangement  of buttons on the titlebar"?
<dAnjou> bullgard6: nö, einfach das ausehen der fensterdeko, farbe, form usw.
<bullgard6> Aso.
<morel> kann ich mit dem befehl/programm "mail" wirklich e-mails versenden? muss ich davor noch etwas einstellen? wie funktioniert das?
<morel> ich hab versucht mit "mail", wie auf wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_%28Unix%29) beschrieben, eine e-mail zu versenden, was nicht geklappt hat, wofür ich den grund allerdings nicht festzustellen vermochte.
<kubine> Title: mail (Unix) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<morel> oder wisst ihr welcher channel der beste wäre, um diese frage zu stellen?
<Lokke> hallo welt
<Lokke> hallo welt
<sysdef> Lokke: es gibt #test zum testen
<sysdef> und die welt ist gerade nicht online
<morel> Lokke: dennoch. hallo!
<Lokke> schick, danke dir
<Lokke> ich habe Schwierigkeiten bei der Installation von Ubuntu 64+32bit in Windows
<Lokke> kann mir da hier Jemand behilflich sein?
<morel> Lokke: konkretisiere.
<morel> Lokke: keine metafragen! http://metafrage.de/
<kubine> Title: Metafrage (at metafrage.de)
<Lokke> ich vermisse beim starten der wubi.exe den knopf zum installieren in windows  
<Lokke> http://h9.abload.de/img/unbenannt8qlrv.png
<morel> Lokke: du hast die wubi.exe gestartet und es ist das fenster erschienen?
<Lokke> genau
<morel> Lokke: ich hab keine ahnung, aber ich würde einfach mal auf "erfahren sie mehr" klicken… oO =) :D
<morel> was passiert dann?
<Lokke> Demo und Vollinstallation -> http://h9.abload.de/img/unbenanntxsb8v.png 
<Lokke> erfahren sie mehr leitet mich nur auf ubuntu.com weiter
<morel> achso.
<morel> hm.
<morel> also ich persönlich würde ja einfach neustarten… aber das ist ja nicht das was du willst. keine ahnung. vielleicht kann dir ja sysdef helfen?
<jokrebel> Warum will man freiwillig Wubi nehmen?
<sysdef> jokrebel: kA? ;p
<Lokke> wenn ich neustarte und von dort aus Ubuntu installieren möchte fehlt mir am ende der starteintrag zu windows7 
<morel> nein.
<Lokke> doch doch ;) musste ihn das letzte mal wieder herstellen. doch dann ist wiederum der starteintrag zu ubuntu weg
 * morel fragt sich ob Lokke sein Freund ist, der das selbe Problem hat…
 * Lokke denkt, dass er einfach nciht der Einzige mit diesen Problem ist
<TheInfinity> Lokke: was ist "letztes mal"?
<TheInfinity> Lokke: eigentlich scannt der ubuntu installer seit ner weile nach win installationen.
 * Flash63 hatte bei einer Dualbootinstallation  (Win7/12.04) gerade das selbe Problem. Ich musste Grub manuell anpassen.
<Lokke> ich ahbe schon versuch ubuntu (in beiden LTS versionen) ohne wubi zu installieren (ohne wubi ist hoffe ich mir neustart?) 
<TheInfinity> Lokke: also ... den wubi installer kriegst du hier: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<kubine> Title: Windows installer | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> Lokke: ich würde trotz allem aber grub anpassen empfehlen. wubi ist nervtötend weil sehr schwer in der fehlerbehebung.
<Lokke> wie funktioniert der normale windows installer (welcher auch wubi.exe heißt und einzeln auf der ubuntu.com HP heruntergeladen werden kann) 
<TheInfinity> Lokke: wubi erstellt eine containerdatei auf dem ntfs dateisystem
<TheInfinity> Lokke: und nutzt den windows ntfs treiber um von dort aus hochzustarten
<jokrebel> Lokke: Ich kenn niemanden der Wubi freiwillig empfielt oder gar supportet.
<Lokke> und wo holt wubi, wenn die ich es als einzelnes programm herunterlade das Ubuntu her?
<TheInfinity> Lokke: aus dem netz -> paketquellen
<Lokke> ich stream meine vorgehensweiße mal fix
<Lokke> http://www.blogtv.com/people/Lokke
<kubine> Title: Lokke - Lokke Live - blogTV (at www.blogtv.com)
<TheInfinity> Lokke: ich glaube es reicht wenn du sagst was du machen willst und warum ;)
<Lokke> konnte jemand nachvollziehen , was mein problem dabei war?
<Lokke> das ubuntu wird nciht heruntergeladen
<Lokke> wenn ich nun neustarte ist mein windows 7 nciht emrh startfähig und ubuntu ist ebensowenig vorhanden
<Lokke> bitte entschuldigt, dass meine buchstaben "C" und "H" immer irgendwo im wort landen
<TheInfinity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wubi - da gäbe es eine installationsanleitung. habe von wubi aber am ende keine ahnung. :)
<kubine> Title: Wubi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Lokke: kurze zwischenfrage, hast du nur eine festplatte oder mehrere?
<Lokke> ppq mehrere
<Lokke> ok ich versuche es nun nocheinmal mit einem neustart in der hoffnung, dass ich problemlos wieder zurück komme
<Lokke> kann cih von windows aus überprüfen, ob wubi mal wieder den starteintrag zu windows7 überschrieben hat?
 * Lokke wirft sich in seine Shimpū Tokkōtai Uniform uns stürzt sich wagemutig in den reboot
<Lokke> hallo welt
<Lokke> ich bin nun bei der Ubuntuinstallation jedoch versucht nun mein PC seit knapp 15min die Größe einer Partition zu verändern
<Lokke> da kann doch etwas nciht stimmen oder?
<Lokke> dies spuckt mir die Konsole aus
<Lokke> http://pastebin.com/v1XLtu4c
<kubine> Title: (ubiquity:3384): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_draw: assertion `!widget->priv->all - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hrnz> Hallo!
<derhil> Moin!
<Icedman> hi
<Icedman> :d
<w00t__> moin, hab nen problem mit dne nv treibern
<w00t__> die werden am anfang immer entladen, kennt das jemand?
<derhil> w00t__, unter Debian?
<w00t__> ne linux
<Icedman> äh
<derhil> Achso.
<Icedman> ja
<Icedman> hm
<w00t__> linux 3.2 glaub ich
<w00t__> soll ich rebooten?
<hrnz> w00t__: joa, mach mal
<derhil> w00t__, macht immer sinn
<w00t__> so bin wieder da
<Icedman> und?
<w00t__> is immernoch da 
<w00t__> kann nix zocken usw
<hrnz> w00t__: schildere dein problem mal genauer!
<w00t__> ok, beim start sagt mir ubuntu das er mein nv treiber nicht laden kann, ich hab dafür mal nen techniker kommen lassen aus unserem dorf, aber bringt nix
<w00t__> er hat mir auch linux 3.2 installiert wegen viren usw
<w00t__> der spass hat mich 60 euro gekostet und nu kann ich nix spielen, er sagte ich solle hier mal wegen nv nachfragen
<hrnz> w00t__: installier mal die nvidia-treiber neu! apt-get remove nvidia-drivers && apt-get install nvidia-drivers!
<w00t__> habe mir auch steam geladen aber der will das nicht installieren, das sagte ich meinem it fachmann
<noctux> 3
<w00t__> dann sollte ich x-chat starten, herbert bist du auch hier?
<bl1nk> I HERD U ARE TALKING ABOUT ARCH?
<w00t__> hrnz, wo mach ich das? wenn ich auf nvidia gehe bekomme ich nur ne komische datei
<hrnz> bl1nk: no ure wrong, gentoo.
<bl1nk> oh ok.
<noctux> https://fedorahosted.org/irc-support-sig/ : This site is to help/assist users and participants of the #fedora @ FreeNode to discuss issues on how the channel is run.
<kubine> Title: irc-support-sig (at fedorahosted.org)
<hrnz> w00t__: du musst zuerst deine "ubuntu software verwaltung" oeffnen
<hrnz> da gibst du dann ins suchfeld nvidia-drivers ein
<hrnz> klickst da mit der rechten maustaste drauf
<noctux> woops, wrong channel, sry
<w00t__> könnt ihr mir helfen? ich bin nur ein einfacher landwirt der feierabend will
<hrnz> klickst dann mit der linken maustaste auf entfernen
<hrnz> und installierst es dann nochmal
<Icedman> genau
<w00t__> ok ich versuchs
<w00t__> da is nen gründer pfeil
<hrnz> w00t__: tut mir leid, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. ich bin farbenblind.
<w00t__> das ist blöd, mein vater auch der alte mann
<Icedman> ach shiet
<hrnz> w00t__: tut mir echt leid fuer ihn
<Icedman> das ist echt böse
<Icedman> anner ampel und so
<talynrae> die welt ist schlecht
<hrnz> talynrae: idd
<Fuchs> hrnz, noctux, Icedman: spielt woanders
<derhil> Fuchs \o/
<Icedman> o/
<hrnz> :/
<Fuchs> ernsthaft.
<Icedman> T_T
<w00t__> bei den ampeln sieht er das immer mit dem licht, evtl kann dir das auch helfen einen fürerschein zu bekommen, immer gucken wo es hell ist sagt mein vater
 * noctux bows to the master
<derhil> Nicht nett.
<erdbeer> lol
<talynrae> ban ALL the trolls
<skorpio> hallo, wo bekomme ich denn die "libavcodec53" her?
<skorpio> benutze 12.04 und habe die "main repository" offen
<skorpio> bzw warum findet die synaptic nicht
<ppq> skorpio: das findest du unter dem namen libavcodec-extra-53 bei medibuntu
<ppq> !medibuntu > skorpio 
<kubine> skorpio: Informationen zu Medibuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Medibuntu
<sonotos> apt-get install libavcodec53 geht nicht?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/oneiric/libavcodec53
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Informationen über Paket libavcodec53 in oneiric (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> ist offenbar aus rechtlichen gründen nicht mehr in den ubuntu-paketquellen vom 12.04
<skorpio> alles klar
<sonotos> ups das war 11.10
<skorpio> danke
<sonotos> sry
<ppq> lokke: schilder dein problem bitte hier noch mal
<veryhappy> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem, ich dachte eine lange Zeit, dass ich mit Linux (in diesem Fall schon gut zurecht komme, das war wohl ein Fehler), bitte sagt mir, welches Problem hier vorliegen könnte (die Pakete scheinen trotz Fehlern installiert worden zu sein, aber irgendwie glaube ich dem Paketmanager nicht) : http://pastebin.com/PUr5Y4DB
<kubine> Title: [Bash] veryhappy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fir3> veryhappy: was gibt der befehl "ls /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl" aus?
<fir3> ääh "ls -alh /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl"
<veryhappy> fire3 moment ich schaue
<veryhappy> auch verschrieben fir3 sorry
<veryhappy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1006 Apr 13 23:48 /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<fir3> veryhappy: paste mal /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst
<veryhappy> ok
<fir3> auf www.pastebin.com oder so
<fir3> ah kennst du ja schon :)
<veryhappy> das ist die seite die ich schon habe :D
<veryhappy> wie ging das mit 1&>2 oder wie
<fir3> mitm texteditor öffnen und kopieren :)
<veryhappy> ach die direkte datei ja
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> fir3:  http://pastebin.com/p0z1DBhD
<kubine> Title: [Bash] veryhappy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fir3> hm ich frage mich woher diese "Unknown parameter encountered" fehler kommen http://pastebin.com/PUr5Y4DB könnten das sachen aus der smb.conf sein?
<kubine> Title: [Bash] veryhappy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ritamausi1937_> test
<ppq> fir3: sieht ganz danach aus. da ist wohl irgendein installationsscript kaputt
<fir3> google kennt das problem wohl auch...
<fir3> ppq: jo
<fir3> ppq: ob man den befehl /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl "realm" "${REALM}" in der /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst wohl gefahrlos auskommentieren kann?
<ritamausi1937> kann ich irgentwie mit gnome-screenshot nur über Terminal foto machen ?
<veryhappy> man leute ich habe eigentlich gedacht jetzt komme ich damit klar, ich habe mir darauf ein entwicklungssystem aufgebaut
<ppq> fir3: keine ahnung, sorry
<veryhappy> ich dachte eigentlich ich komme damit schon klar, ich meine ich will mich da einarbeiten in linux/ubuntu usw
<fir3> ritamausi1937: ka, aber mit scrot gehts auf jeden fall :)
<fir3> veryhappy: mach mal in der /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst an den anfang von zeile 14 ein # zeichen und speicher die datei dann wieder
<ritamausi1937> scrot habe ich schon gefunden,würds aber lieber mit gnome-screenshot machen
<fir3> veryhappy: damit es so aussieht: http://pastebin.com/kCGzdpAh
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/sh -e . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule if [ "$1" = "configure" ]; th - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<veryhappy> fir3: was wollt ihr damit erreichen?
<bekks> ritamausi1937: Mit gnome-screenshot kann man per console keine Bilder machen, soweit ich weiß.
<fir3> veryhappy: dann wird der befehl der probleme macht übersprungen
<veryhappy> da ist doch schon eins
<veryhappy> in der ersten zeile
<bekks> veryhappy: Die erste Zeile ist aber nicht Zeile 14.
<veryhappy> oops
<veryhappy> verlesen sorry ja
<ppq> ups.
<veryhappy> ok hab ich jetzt gemacht
<fir3> ok dann versuch jetzt nochmal samba4 zu installieren
<veryhappy> gut apt-get install samba4?
<fir3> jo
<veryhappy> er macht wieder probleme, sagt mal jungs gibts ne bessere methode als immer einen neuen paste zu erstellen?
<fir3> nicht wirklich :)
<veryhappy> schade ok,
<fir3> was gibt apt-get aus?
<ppq> veryhappy: pastebinit ist sehr nützlich. da kannst du einfach 'befehl | pastebinit' ausführen
<veryhappy> ok naja ich glaube wir haben das falsche problem hier
<veryhappy> er macht das nämlich soweit ich das sehe mit jedem paket
<veryhappy> ich glaube das hängt mit den beiden unterschiedlichen paketmanagern zusammen apt und aptitude
<fir3> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
<veryhappy> warum?
<fir3> weil das eigentlich keine probleme macht
<fir3> hat es bei mir in den jahren bisher jedenfalls nie
<bekks> Und weil beide keine Paketmanager sind, sondern nur Frontends für dpkg
<veryhappy> achso
<veryhappy> dpkg war der paketmanager?
<bekks> Exakt.
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> danke, dass ihr mir so helft
<veryhappy> aber ich will ja jetzt nicht alles nochmal neu installieren
<veryhappy> ich muss ja auch klarkommen ohne immer neu zu installieren
<fir3> paste mal was apt-get jetzt ausgibt
<bekks> Nopaste bitte die komplette Ausgabe nochmal in einem Pastebin.
<veryhappy> gibt es da eine möglichkeit das zu pipen?
<veryhappy> 1>&2?
<fir3> also damit bestimmt nicht :)
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> apt-get install samba 4 | pastebinit 1>&2
<veryhappy> und pastebinit steht für die datei wo alles reinkommt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist ein Befehl.
<fir3> aber pastebinit muss man wohl erstmal installieren, was mit kaputtem apt-get wohl umständlich ist. oder ist das standardmäßig dabei?
<veryhappy> hab ich den schon drauf?
<bekks> veryhappy: Das wissen wir nicht :)
<veryhappy> ist nicht drauf
<veryhappy> ja bekks habs auch schon gemerkt :D
<bekks> Ansonsten kann man auch einen Browser benutzen und es mit copy&paste machen.
<fir3> dann paste halt kurz von hand ;)
<veryhappy> ja genau das weiß ich ja
<veryhappy> gut wie wende ich dann die pipemethode an für eine datei?
<fir3> apt-get install samba4 > log.txt
<veryhappy> ich meinte die 1>&2 methode
<bekks> apt-get install samba4 > log.txt 1>&2
<veryhappy> ok
<daswort> Gibt es eine Variable die angibt wie der Desktop heißt? Also wie PATH und HOME
<bekks> daswort: Nein.
<veryhappy> bekks: hat leider nicht so geklappt :(
<bekks> Das ist keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung :)
<veryhappy> :D
<bekks> Warum benutzt Du nicht einfach einen Browser?
<veryhappy> nein für das pipen der datei
<veryhappy> apt-get install samba4 > log.txt 1>&2 hat nichts in die datei geschrieben
<bekks> Warum benutzt Du nicht einfach einen Browser?
<veryhappy> er lesen nicht wiederholen
<veryhappy> erst*
<bekks> Gilt auch für Dich :)
<bekks> Nimm doch einfach die Methode, von der Du weisst, dass sie funktioniert.
<veryhappy> ich habe einen browser offen aber ich muss doch erst die ausgabe per pipeline in eine datei schreiben
<fir3> bei mir funzt das 1>&2 auch nicht ;)
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Man kann in einem Terminalfenster wundervoll mit der Maus markieren.
<veryhappy> ja das ist die methode die ich bisher verwendet habe aber man kann nicht alles in einem stück kopieren dann
<fir3> und dann mit mittlerer maustastenklick pasten
<bekks> MAn kann das sehr wohl.
<veryhappy> bekks: wie?
<bekks> Maustaste beim Scrollen gedrückt halten und schon scrollt das Fenster und markiert fleissig weiter.
<daswort> Und wo wird festgelegt welcher Ordner der Desktop ist? Da gab es doch eine Datei…
<veryhappy> achso das läuft alleine weiter? und ich vollpfosten habe das bisher nicht gemerkt?
<bekks> Ansonsten macht man das halt mehrfach bevor man das Ding im Browser absendet.
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> bei mir läuft das nicht so
<veryhappy> sorry
<veryhappy> ich hab ja auch obwohl die bildlaufleiste drin sein sollte keine an der seite
<bekks> shift+bild auf/ab im Terminalfenster.
<veryhappy> gut
<veryhappy> man ich komm mir so doof vor, das ich das alles lese ausprobiere und es geht nicht
<veryhappy> nein.
<fir3> veryhappy: apt-get install samba4 > log.txt
<fir3> das sollte tun
<veryhappy> ist wohl jetzt gerade besser
<veryhappy> mit -y gehts dann auch
<veryhappy> sonst hätte ich warten können ;)
<veryhappy> http://pastebin.com/Dn91Zffc
<kubine> Title: [Bash] veryhappy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fir3> ah dachte ich mir schon
<bekks> sudo chmod +x /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl
<bekks> Und dann nochmal apt-get install samba4
<veryhappy> ok
<fir3> veryhappy: aber mach vorher noch das # in zeile 14 der /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst weg
<veryhappy> ok
<fir3> bekks: stimmt, die datei ist ja gar nicht ausführbar..ganz übersehen oO
<fir3> kann ja nicht gehen
<veryhappy> http://pastebin.com/HCyA9ZBG
<kubine> Title: [Bash] veryhappy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Lies mal Zeile 82.
<fir3> veryhappy: sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.backup
<veryhappy> http://pastebin.com/BYMw8sf1
<kubine> Title: [Bash] veryhappy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> sudo touch /etc/samba/smb.conf
<veryhappy> eigentlich geht es mir gar nicht so um das samba share es geht mir darum das mein paketmanager zerschossen zu sein scheint
<bekks> Völliger Blödsinn.
<veryhappy> doch nicht?
<bekks> Das samba4 Paket wirft Fehler, das ist alles.
<bekks> Und bei jedem Aufruf versucht der Paketmanager diese Probleme erstmal zu reparieren.
<veryhappy> achso hmmm
<veryhappy> aber bei smbclient und samba macht er auch probleme dachte ich
<fir3> nein nur bei samba4 :)
<fir3> sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.backup
<fir3> sudo touch /etc/samba/smb.conf
<fir3> dann sollte es tun
<veryhappy> stimmt
<veryhappy> nein macht er nicht. er sagt obwohl ich es neu erstellt habe realm nicht spezifiert, absoluter mist.
<bekks> Konkrete Fehlermeldungen in ein Nopaste.
<veryhappy> bekks: man wird sich doch mal beklagen dürfen. gleich kommt das nopaste
<bekks> Und die Realm-irgendwas-Meldung hattest du vorhin schon mal behoben. :)
<bekks> Das war das mit Zeile 14.
<fir3> hm vielleicht mag er keine leere smb.conf
<fir3> wo liegt denn bei ubuntu die default- smb.conf?
<veryhappy> http://pastebin.com/3EXwzk8Z
<kubine> Title: [Bash] veryhappy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> fir3: /etc/samba/smb.conf
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-07
<fir3> veryhappy: sudo rm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bekks> fir3: Quatsch.
<veryhappy> das hatten wir doch schon
<fir3> nein :)
<bekks> veryhappy: Trag die Zeile mit dem Realm halt ein.
<fir3> bekks: "Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it"
<veryhappy> fir3: ich habe das alles schon gemacht. komm hier zu  mir nach hause und schau mir über die schulter ;)
<bekks> fir3: Das hatten wir vorhin schon, woraufhin eine weitere Fehlermeldung kam.
<veryhappy> bekks: was ist denn das realm überhaupt
<bekks> veryhappy: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO
<kubine> Title: Samba4/HOWTO - SambaWiki (at wiki.samba.org)
<bekks> Das ist erklärt, was ein Realm ist.
<veryhappy> danke
<fir3> bekks: ja aber da haben wir die smb.conf ja mit touch wieder neu angelegt
<veryhappy> ich glaube selber suchen nach realm war die bessere lösung
<veryhappy> fir3: ich habe aber keine lust alles umsonst immer wieder zu machen was wir schon hatten ;)
<bekks> fir3: Danach hatten wir das getan...
<fir3> bekks: gleichzeitig meine ich
<fir3> veryhappy: machs einfach nochmal :)
<fir3> sudo rm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bekks> So, ich bin mal raus, viel Erfolg noch.
<fir3> veryhappy: sudo apt-get install samba4
<veryhappy> danke bekks 
<veryhappy> fir3: nein. basta. ich hatte das schon
<fir3> ansonsten würde ich die quick&dirty-methode vorschlagen
<veryhappy> welche ist das
<fir3> ok dann eben anders :)
<fir3> moment
<fir3> schreib in der /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst in zeile 2 exit 0 rein
<fir3> so: http://pastebin.com/6596Givq
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/sh -e exit 0 . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule if [ "$1" = "configure" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<veryhappy> wo ist denn da was verändert?
<fir3> in zeile 2
<veryhappy> ich glaube ich habe einfach mein system kaputt gespielt
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Das Paket ist kaputt, das ist alles.
<veryhappy> bekks: geist danke dir :D
<veryhappy> ich dachte du warst schon weg
<fir3> veryhappy: zeile eingetragen?
<veryhappy> scheint zu funktionieren
<veryhappy> ohne das dumme paket
<fir3> :)
<veryhappy> gibt es nicht andere wege samba shares zu betreiben?
<fir3> windows :P
<veryhappy> du meinst windoof
<veryhappy> ich meinte aber unter linux nicht unter windows
<fir3> dann nope
<veryhappy> das mit den samba shares unter windows ist mir schon längst bekannt
<veryhappy> nice
<veryhappy> nagut
<veryhappy> danke
<fir3> np
<veryhappy> schönen abend noch
<veryhappy> morgen
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> bye
<fir3> n8
<fir3> chatzilla oO
<ultrixx> hallo zusammen
<ultrixx> ich hätte da eine frage bzgl. Sound unter (k)ubuntu, weil ich inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr durchblicke. es gibt doch mehrere Systeme (alsa,oss,pulseaudio....). Welches System ist vorinstalliert bzw. welches ist das modernste/beste? ich hab wohl leider die falschen pakete installiert und frage mich, welche pakete "original" bei ubuntu verwendet werden
<ultrixx> ach ja und warum gibt es überhaupt mehrere soundsysteme
<ultrixx> reicht eines nicht?
<bullgard6> Ist Seahorse-Agent http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Seahorse ersetzt worden durch seahorse-daemon?
<kubine> Title: Seahorse › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> [GNOME Shell 3.4] Super-Taste > Warum läßt sich die Empathy-Kontaktiste nicht auf die 2. Arbeitsfläche rechts ziehen?  Sie kehrt nach Loslassen an ihre alte Stelle zurück.
<bullgard6> s/Kontaktiste/Kontaktliste/
<bullgard6> Wenn ich gnome-daemon aufrufe sehe ich keine Reaktion. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcryptui/+bug/1022015  Wie kann man das ändern? 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1022015 “seahorse-daemon: “WARNING **: Could not load deskt...” : Bugs : “libcryptui” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<cmdTaggart> Tach zusammen...
<cmdTaggart> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wuala unter Linux?
<cmdTaggart> ... oder alternativ mit DVCS ?
<x3oo> hi ich brauch mal kurz hilfe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079322/ hatte schon vor ein paar tagen mit docbook-xml. da habe ich dpkg -a und purge -f gemacht aber jetzt wieder probleme
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<x3oo> ich hab vor den probleme auf 12.04 upgedatet
<jokrebel> x3oo : . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<x3oo> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079326/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> x3oo: Ich würde als erstes mal versuchen die 3 angemeckerten Pakets (Zeile 121-123) zu purgen
<x3oo> mmh jetzt gehts. wobei der beim purgen gesagt hat, dass docbook-xml nciht zu finden ist. das war das was beim update schon probleme gemacht hat...
<x3oo> jokrebel: mal sehen
<x3oo> hey ich möchte eine animierte gif zuschneiden, wenn ich aber was rauskopiere aus der gif und mit neuen maßen einfügen will bekomme ich lauter artefakte und nur die hälfte des bildes
<x3oo> wie mach ich das richtig? einfach animierte gif kleiner schneiden...
<x3oo> ach ich habs. das sind alles layer, aber wie schneide ich aus allen layern gleichzeitig aus ohne die zusammenzufügen?
<bullgard6> bitlord: No sir. '~$ find / -name 'Snapshot*.png' 2>/dev/null' does not produce any output.
<catweazle> missing input bullgard6
<apricot1> ich möchte auf notebook Acer Aspire 5920G Ubuntu (statt verkokster Win-7 Install.) haben.Bei Ubuntuusers finde ich nr was zu 8.04
<Streamstormer> apricot1: Live-CD herunterladen, brennen und dann installieren.. Was ist das Problem?
<ppq> apricot1: du könntest einfach 12.04 nach der generischen anleitung installieren :)
<ppq> !installation > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu Installation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<apricot1> mir gehts um die Treiber für  WLAN/Bluetooth/Nvidia...
<bullgard6> catweazle: What input are you missing?
<apricot1> und Ruhezustand etc
<ppq> apricot1: versuch macht kluch
<apricot1> na prima... und am Ende hab ich ein zerschossenes System
<Streamstormer> apricot1: Lade dir die Live-CD herunter und probiere sie aus. Dann siehst du was läuft und was noch etwas nacharbeit braucht!
<ppq> apricot1: hast du doch jetzt auch. :)
<ppq> du hast nichts zu verlieren
<apricot1> zumindest läuft das meiste
<apricot1> leider ist das DVD-Laufwerk defekt
<apricot1> eght auch die Installation vom USB Stick ?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> ist im o.g. artikel verlinkt
<apricot1> na denn ....   ich probiers
<bullgard6> Nautilus 3.4.2 > Orte >  Rechner > Bilder zeigt auf einen falschen Eintrag. In welcher Datei ist der gespeichert, so daß ich ihn korrigieren kann?
<ppq> apricot1: wenn du den stick unter windows erstellen musst: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<kubine> Title: Create a USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> lauffähigen stick hab ich schon danke
<bullgard6> Wenn ich gnome-daemon aufrufe, sehe ich keine Reaktion. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcryptui/+bug/1022015  Wie kann man das ändern? 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1022015 “seahorse-daemon: “WARNING **: Could not load deskt...” : Bugs : “libcryptui” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<basti> moin. wie kann ich denn in der bash die autocompletion nutzen, wenn ich als erstes sudo eingebe?
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Na wenn Du schon einen Bug-Report gefunden hast, dann häng Dich doch da gleich mit dran.
<bullgard6> basti: Schwierige Kiste! Ich guck mal.
<ppq> basti: in der /etc/bash.bashrc die zeilen für bash-completion aktivieren
<ppq> also, äh, dings entfernen
<ppq> #
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Will ich noch tun.
<deem> basti: ist das aktiv? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash?highlight=bash%20completion#Programmierbare-Vervollstaendigung-der-Bash-aktivieren
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> basti: In  ~/.bashrc eintragen eine Zeile : 'complete -cf sudo'
<basti> danke euch ^^
<deem> bullgard6: wo hast du das denn her?
<basti> kurze frage dazu: warum funktionierte die completion ohne sudo, obwohl die completion in /etc/bash.bashrc deaktiviert war
<deem> basti: weil das nochmal in der ~/.bashrc drin steht
<basti> deem, nein die habe ich nicht
<deem> basti: die hast du mit sicherheit
<basti> ls -la .ba* -> -rw------- 1 basti basti 11103 Jul  7 01:58 .bash_history
<deem> basti: zeigst du mir mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a"?
<deem> in nem pastebin natürlich
<basti> http://nopaste.info/b232b1aecf.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<deem> wie hast du den user denn angelegt?
<ppq> basti: vielleicht funktionierte auch nur die rudimentäre completion, von dateinamen etc. bash-completion macht ja auch syntaxvervollständigung für viele programme
<deem> ppq: wenn er aber gar keine .bashrc hat?
<ppq> deem: erstere muss man nicht extra aktivieren
<deem> ppq: ja, aber so komplett ganz ohne bashrc
<deem> ?
<ppq> ja
<apricot1> notebook Acer Aspire 5920 + Ubuntu 12.04 läuft allerdings 'ohne' WLAN ohne Bluetooth
<ppq> eine unser-bashrc ist optional, deem 
<ppq> *user
<beaver74_> /etc/bash.bashrc .. würde die nicht global verwendet werden?
<deem> beaver74_: tut sie
<basti> ppq, das kann sein. bei sudo ging halt gar nichts in der richtung. 
<basti> deem, irgendwann mal vor x jahren bei der installation
<ppq> apricot1: was sagt rfkill?
<basti> deem, hatte aber vor zwei wochen das system komplett neu aufgesetzt (was sich leider als überflüssig herausstellte ;))
<apricot1> mit den Parametern von rfkill kann ich nix anfangen...
<bullgard6> deem:  Vom lokalen Linux-Computerclub.
<apricot1> rfkill list zeigt   0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN soft blocked: no hard-blocked: no
<apricot1> und 1: phy0: Wireless LAN Rest dito
<k1l> apricot1: pack das doch mal vernünftig in einen nopaste. bist doch nicht zum ersten mal hier
<apricot1> ist etwas blöd, ich bin hier am PC und die Probs sind auf dem notebook
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079436/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<amazing> hey ich will mich bei jabber regestrieren & über empathy nutzen, ich wollte wissen welchen server ich wählen sollte wenn ich nicht ausspioniert werden möchte, ich hab gehört das (ccc.de) ganz gut sein soll. Was meint Ihr >>> ganz allgemein in die Runde gefragt. jeje
<amazing> oder zumindest einwenig mehr anonym sein will
<koegs> amazing: die frage ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic eher angebracht
<amazing> Ja ich weis eigentlich ist das ehr ein offtopic thema, aber ich schätze in diesem room sitzen ehr die hats
<koegs> trotzdem gehört sie nicht hier hin, also bitte drüben weiter, danke
<amazing> die halt mehr plan haben, 
<amazing> ok kein ding für den king adios
<apricot1> Acer Aspire Ubuntu 12.03 Live-Stick. Probs mit WLAN+Bluetooth - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079436/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> apricot1: 'lspci -vvv | pastebinit' bitte
<bekks> 12.03 gibts nicht :)
<bekks> apricot1: Und würdest Du bitte auch eine ganze Frage dazu stellen, was das Problem denn nun ist?
<jokrebel> 12.03? Also quasi die Alpha-Version
<catweazle> bekks: scroll nen Meter zurück
<jokrebel> …was auch nicht viel aussagt :-/
<bekks> Aus Scham gegangen, weil da auch keine Frage steht.
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079513/   -  Bescheibung steht im Paste
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> apricot1: "ist nicht vorhanden" ist keine genaue Problembeschreibung von dem was du _tust_, was du _erwartest_ dass passiert.
<bekks> Und wir wissen auch nicht, welche Treiber du verwendest, etc.
<ppq> apricot1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52275/intel-pro-wireless-3945abg-stopped-working
<kubine> Title: 11.04 - Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG stopped working - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> apricot1: das modul neu laden scheint manchmal zu helfen
<apricot1> bekks, In den Systemeinstellungen bei Netzwerk/Drahtlos ist zwar die Hardwareadresse des WLAN Adapters aber 'Nicht verfügbar' / Bei Bluetooj steht nur: 'Keine Bluetooth Adapter' gefunden
<bekks> Welchen WLAN Treiber verwendest Du?
<apricot1> bee
<apricot1> bekks, Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist die Hardware.
<bekks> Welchen WLAN Treiber verwendest Du?
<apricot1> wo kann ich das sehen ?
<bekks> Naj, du wirst den Treiber installiert haben. Wenn Du das nicht weisst, hast Du das wohl noch nicht getan.
<ppq> apricot1:  das steht in der ausgabe von lspci -vvv
<ppq> bekks: seit wann muss man im normalfall wlan-treiber installieren oO
<bekks> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#Intel
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ppq: Wenn man eine Installation mit abgeschaltetem WLAN per Kabel gemacht hat, muss man das schon seit immer.
<apricot1> moment..
<ppq> bekks: nein, ubuntu installiert sich generisch, inklusive aller module
<bekks> lspci -k statt lspci -vvv reicht völlig aus.
<anatolbroder> Mahlzeit. Kann Banshee beim Import einer CD in MP3 auch den CD-Cover in die MP3 schreiben? Geht es bei Format OGG?
<ppq> anatolbroder: das geht soweit ich weiß nur bei id3v2 tags, bei ogg tags nicht
<bullgard6> anatolbroder: Meines Wissens nicht.
<bekks> anatolbroder: Das geht bei ogg-Tags nicht.
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079524/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anatolbroder> Kann Rhythmbox Bilder in die MP3s aufnehmen?
<ppq> apricot1: joa, iwl3945, wie zu erwarten war (siehe obiger link)
<ppq> apricot1: probier doch mal das dort empfohlene vorgehen: 'sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 && sudo modprobe iwl3945 && dmesg | pastebinit'
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1079532/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> apricot1: klingt doch gut. geht wlan jetzt?
<apricot1> irgendwie nicht
<apricot1> Systemeinstellungen/Netzwerk/Drahtlos =  Nicht verfügbar
<apricot1> Hardware Adrese steht aber richti da
<ppq> kann man das da irgendwo per klick aktivieren? habe diese GUI nie benutzt
<apricot1> ich kann on/off schalten. Ist ON - aber: 'Nicht verfügbar'
<apricot1> und ifconfig zeigt auch nix
<bekks> ifconfig -a
<anatolbroder> apricot1: hast du einen Hardwareschalter am PC?
<apricot1> ja doch, da steht wlan0
<apricot1> alle Pakete zeigen 0
<bekks> apricot1: Weil Du keine WLAN Verbindung konfiguriert hast, können da auch keine Pakete sein.
<apricot1> da sind einige butons - aber ich hab getestet. da rührt sich nix
<apricot1> wo stell ich denn bei Ubuntu 12.04 die Daten für das Wlan ein - SSID und Passwort
<apricot1> wo stell ich denn bei Ubuntu 12.04 die Daten für das Wlan ein - SSID und Passwort
<bekks> Das sagte ich Dir bereits.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN#Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Bitte lies den Artikel.
<apricot1> übrigens der Hardwareschalter funktioniert - zeigt in Netzwerh/Drahtlos ON/OFF
<anatolbroder> apricot1: das ist ein gutes Zeichen
<apricot1> bei modprobe iwl3945 erscheint fast am Ende eine Zeile, die irgendein Fehler beinhaltet: [ 1780.363939] cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain
<amazing> 10.04 / gnome   (ich kann die audio einstellungen über den lautstärke-regler nicht anwählen, außerdem befindet sich unter System>Einstellungen> keine>> Klang-Symbol.
<amazing> PulseAudio ist auch installiert.
<bekks> apricot1: Das ist völlig in Ordnung und kein Fehler.
<amazing> Das einzigste was ich gemacht habe ist den audio recorder gelöscht zu haben, aber das kann ja nicht der grund dafür sein das ich nicht auf die audio-einstellungen zugreifen kann oder.?
<apricot1> bekks, leider funktioniert da nix. Evtl. ein Hardwarefehler ?
<bullgard6> anatolbroder: Ist Dir aber bekannt, daß Du mittels des Programms easytag Dein Ziel erreichen kannst, daß bei  jedem Deiner Lieblingslieder Banshee die  Coverart des betreffenden Albums anzeigt?
<apricot1> ich test mal weiter... danke erstmal, bye
<ArtNo> moin
<ArtNo> wo finde ich jetzt unter unity die aktualisierungen. kommt mir bisschen lang vor, seit mir das system aktualisierungen angeboten hat. ?
<ppq> ArtNo: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' :)
<ArtNo> ja. Und grafisch, ppq? (klar, die shellzeile geht)
<k1l> ArtNo: oben links auf den monitor klicken. dann augen auf beim aktualisierungskauf :)
<ppq> ArtNo: 'update-manager'
<ArtNo> oki
<k1l> *oben rechts
<k1l> sry
<Tuxabee> Hallo zusammen.
<Tuxabee> Bei der Installation von Ubuntu bzw sogar vor der Installation bleibt der Rechner immer mit "attached scsi generic sg2 type 5" stecken. Was kann ich hier machen? :-/
<rhumbot> hallo. ich bin ein ubuntu noob und würd gern eine library installieren... ? http://homepage.hispeed.ch/peterfleury/avr-software.html#libs     wie stell ich denn so etwas an?
<kubine> Title: Peter Fleury Online: AVR Software (at homepage.hispeed.ch)
<jokrebel> Tuxabee: Wann/Wo passiert das genau?
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Warum will man sowas? Was soll das sein? Könnte es da nicht vielleicht was vorgefertigtes geben?
<rhumbot> jokrebel wie zum Beispiel?
<Tuxabee> jokrebel,  Wenn ich Ubuntu installieren möchte und die CD geladen wird, laufen erstmal zig Zeilen runter bis die CD dann bei der Zeile "attached scsi generic sg2 type 5" stehen bleibt und nichts mehr macht.
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Ich weis ja noch nicht mal für was das gut sein soll da ich mit AVR nichts anfangen kann. Wie soll ich da vernünftig für Dich suchen können?
<rhumbot> :) jokrebel: die Bibliothek ist schon recht gut und liefert mir das was ich brauch. Es muss doch gehnindividuelle Bibliotheken in Ubuntu zu installieren?
<jokrebel> Tuxabee: Hört sich nach defekter CD (oder Laufwerk) an. Lass mal im Startmenü der CD diese überprüfen.
<Tuxabee> jokrebel,  Ich habe Ubuntu 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 und die gleichen Kubuntu Versionen getestet. Das externe Laufwerk funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, da ich damit zuvor schon einen Rechner mit Ubuntu ausgestattet habe.
<Tuxabee> jokrebel,  erstelle gerade ein alternate image mal schauen was diesmal passiert.
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Ich benutze Ubuntu und ähnliches schon seit Jahren, hatte es aber noch nie nötig, irgendwelche fremden Bibliotheken nutzen zu wollen/müssen. Von da her kann ich da nicht viel dazu sagen, außer dass dies ggf. nicht grade das ist, was ein (selbsternannter) Noob tun sollte/will.
<amazing> kann mir den keiner bei meinem problem helfen? (das problem hab ich schon einmal weiter oben beschrieben.)
<bullgard6> Aus meinem Nautilus 3.4.2 ist links bei den Orten unter »Rechner« der Ordner-Eintrag »Bilder« verschwunden. Wie stellt man den wieder her? 
<jokrebel> amazing: Fehlt die vielleicht nur das Benachrichtigungs-DingBums? Weis jetzt grad auswendig nicht, in welchem der 2 bei Lucid vorhandenen das Lautstärkesymbol ist.
<rhumbot> jokrebel danke für die Hilfe. Nur weil ich neu bei Ubuntu ist heisst das kaum dass ich keinen Bedarf an nicht-Standard Programmierbibliotheken hab. 
<bl1nk> .
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Ubuntu-libs werden IIRC wie alle anderen Pakete auch installiert. Versuche wenigstens ein DEB-Paket dafür zu finden.
<amazing> jokrebel: Nein das ist natürlich da(doch die einstellungen öffnen sich nicht), aber komischerweise gibt es keine Klang-option unter System>Einstellungen. 
<jokrebel> amazing: Schau mal unter "Menü". Vielleicht ist es ja nur deaktiviert.
<amazing> jokrebel: ah ja gute idee da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen, aber ich hab 10.04 gestern erst neu installiert.:/
<Tuxabee> jokrebel, Jetzt hat's funktioniert. Nun ahabe ich aber das Problem, dass ich auf meiner SSD keine zweite Partition erstellen kann, sondern die ganze Platte formatieren müsste. Ich möchte aber Windows neben Ubuntu laufen lassen.
<jokrebel> amazing: Grade dann! Wenn ich mich recht erinnere musste ich damals nach den diversen Erstinstallationen auch immer wieder mal das ein oder andere erst aktivieren im Menü.
<jokrebel> Tuxabee: "auf meiner SSD keine zweite Partition erstellen kann" weil?
<Tuxabee> jokrebel,  Die Option eine zweite Partition zu erstellen habe ich nur für meine HDD. Meine SSD gibt mir nur die Option die ganze Platte für das neue Betriebssystem zu nutzen.
<amazing> jokrebel: ne ist auch nicht dabei :/
<jokrebel> amazing: Ruf mal "gnome-volume-control-applet" aus dem Terminal heraus auf. Was passiert? Fehlermeldungen?
<amazing> aber ich kann lautstärke reglung vornehmen, aber ich muss in die audio-einstellungen um mein mic als input anzugeben.
<amazing> und da komm ich einfach nicht rein
<fir3> Tuxabee: wo? im ubuntu alternate textinstaller?
<amazing> es ist doch auch schon recht merkwürdig das alle pakete von PulseAudio installiert sind aber es keinen eintrag(klang) im menu dazu gibt.
<Tuxabee> fir3,  Genau.
<fir3> Tuxabee: kann man vielleicht manuell partitionieren auswählen irgendwie und dann ne 2. partition erstellen?
<Tuxabee> fir3,  Komischerweise bekomme ich immer Fehlermeldungen das ich keine Partitionen mehr erstellen dürfe.
<fir3> Tuxabee: hmm neue partitionstabelle erstellen geht das irgendwie?
<Tuxabee> fir3,  Leider bleibt der Ladebalken da immer bei 0% stehen. Ich versuche jetzt gerade nochmal in Windows selbst eine Partition zu erstellen.
<fir3> Tuxabee: stimmt, einfach in windows partitionieren das dürfte gehen gute idee :)
<amazing> jokrebel: ist nicht installiert, das paket kann aber auch nicht gefunden werden.
<AliceNine> mal ne frage zu xen. hab eine VM erstellt und alles läuft auch soweit. nur die bridge (xenbr) die ich verwenden will startet nicht automatisch bei systemstart. was hab ich übersehen?
<fir3> AliceNine: wie hast du die bridge erstellt? von hand oder ist das ein dienst?
<AliceNine> von hand über brctl addbridge xenbr
<fir3> achso dann ist klar dass die nicht automatisch startet
<bullgard6> [gelöst]
<bullgard6> amazing: Ist Dein Audio-Problem gelöst?
<fir3> AliceNine: du kannst die befehle zum einrichten der bridge in die datei /etc/rc.local schreiben, dann wird die bridge beim systemstart automatisch erstellt
<bekks> Tuxabee: Wenn Du im alternate Installer die manuelle Partitioierung auswählst, kannst du selbst bestimmen, welche Partitionen wo und wie groß angelegt werden.
<jokrebel> sorry, keine Zeit mehr. (Besuch)
<AliceNine> hmm, ich hab zwar eine bridge, die auch soweit funktioniert, aber bei einem ping bekomme ich die meldung ""ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<fir3> AliceNine: firewall?
<leszek_> hi
<mnass> moin ... bei dem versuch pakete aus den quellen zu installieren kommt bei mir die meldung pakete können nicht authentifiziert werden ... why?
<bekks> Welche komplette, exakte Meldung bekommst Du bei welchem Befehl?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du ganz genau?
<mnass> moment
<mnass> WARNUNG: Die folgenden Pakete können nicht authentifiziert werden!
<mnass> cuneiform soll installiert werden
<Fuchs> (pastebin vielleicht) 
<mnass> hatte das eben aber schon bei einem anderen paket
<mnass> ist doch nur ne zeile
<bekks> Das ist aber nicht die vollständige Meldung (Ausgabe) eines Befehls (welchen Befehls?)
<mnass> komplett- < http://pastebin.com/7Wt4NQwz
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get install cuneiform Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Die Meldung kommt, weil du das PPA hinzugefügt hast, ohne den öffentlichen Schlüssel des PPA hinzuzufügen.
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du da genau?
<mnass> 12.04 ich dachte nicht dass das in nem PPA ist
<mnass> ich dachte das wär multiverse
<mnass> das andere vorher was universe mit der gleichen meldung
<mnass> PPAs dachte ich laufen extra
<mnass> hmm, hab gerade ne andere idee - ich bin in einem "internat" und der Proxy macht manchmal zicken bei HTTPS bzw bei SSL zertifikaten
<mnass> könnte das damit zu tun haben?
<LuGiX> Hallo :)
<LuGiX> also folgendes: ich will auf einem Server folgendes OS installieren: "Ubuntu Server X64 12.04", habe zwei 512GB-Platten drin und beide im BIOS als RAID0(striped) konfiguriert. Das Ubuntu Setup erkennt es als eine Striped-platte mit 1TB, ich lege zwei partitionen an, eine swap mit 4GB und eine ext4 mit 920GB, Die Installation funktioniert doch grub lässt sich unter keinen umständen installieren
<LuGiX> wenn es hilft, ich aheb auch ein bild von der config
<bullgard6> LuGiX: Ich kann Dir nicht viel helfen. Aber Du könntest Den Inhalt der Installationslogs mitteilen.
<LuGiX> Ja, das kann ich machen, die sind allerdings sehr gross
<bullgard6> Pastebin-Service verwenden.
<LuGiX> ist es erlaubt bilderlinks zu posten?
<bullgard6> Ein "Bilderlink" ist ein Hyperlink auf ein Bild?
<LuGiX> äh nein nur die url8
<bullgard6> Ja, das ist erlaubt.
<LuGiX> http://oi49.tinypic.com/25a2qn7.jpg
<LuGiX> es wird ein link dann^^
<LuGiX> achso, SCSI3 macht gar nichts
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/RUTfqaiY
<kubine> Title: Syslog Ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> Das Syslog
<LuGiX> oh ok
<mnass> OCR scheint ja müll zu sein
<LuGiX> was meinst du mit OCR?
<LuGiX> ?
<mnass> Schrift erkennung 
<mnass> ist das nur unter linux so schlecht?
<LuGiX> hä wie? das ist ein foto
<LuGiX> also das erste
<mnass> war nicht zu deinem thema LuGiX 
<LuGiX> aso
<mnass> sorry
<LuGiX> niemand eine idee?
<bekks> LuGiX: Auf NTFS kann man Ubuntu nicht installieren.
<LuGiX> [19:06] <LuGiX> achso, SCSI3 macht gar nichts
<bekks> SCSI3 hat damit nichts zu tun.
<LuGiX> die hängt da nur drin
<bekks> Auf ein Stripe kann man auch keinen Bootloader installieren, weil (jaha, daher der Name Stripe) nur die Hälfte davon auf einer Platte liegt.
<LuGiX> ja, sdc meine ich
<LuGiX> ok...
<LuGiX> aber die config an sich ist richtig?
<bekks> Dein BIOS kann kein echtes Hardware-RAID, daher kannst Du das komplett vergessen.
<LuGiX> Ok, woher weisst du das jetzt?
<bekks> Stell dein BIOS auf AHCI um, und konfigurier ein RAID1 mit 512M pro Platte, für /boot, und ein zweites RAID0 mit dem Rest.
<bekks> Das ganze macht man über die Software-RAID-Funktion des Ubuntuinstallers.
<bekks> Wobei / auf ein Stripe zu legen völliger Blödsinn ist.
<LuGiX> woh, moment, soviel input
<bekks> Woher ich weiß, dass ATI kein Hardware-RAID kann? Die haben das nicht mal im Programm, geschweige denn jemals angeboten.
<LuGiX> du meinst nvidia?
<LuGiX> also 1: im bios auf ahci umstellen
<LuGiX> aber die beiden raids muss ich ja im bios erstellen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die werden im Installer erstellt.
<bekks> Daher der Name _Software_-Raid.
<LuGiX> ahhh okay
<LuGiX> also alle raids im bios selbst löschen?
<bekks> Ich würde ja / komplett auf ein RAID1 legen und die Daten auf ein RAID0 - und ein Backup organisieren.
<bekks> Ja.
<LuGiX> Die daten werden ja auch dann zweimal im monat komplett gebackuped
<LuGiX> ich bin mal afk, in ca. 1 stunde wieder da
<bekks> Zweimal im Monat? Damit verliert man 14 Tage Arbeit.
<bekks> Jedem das seine.
<fir3> bekks: backup ist was für wimps111
<fir3> ^^
<bekks> Deine Tastatur ist kaputt. :>
<mnass> Backup is for Muschis
<Fuchs> mnass: solche Kommentare hier drin bitte nicht, danke. 
<Arcardy> Hallöchen
<Arcardy> Ich habe da eine Frage. Ich kann keine sh DAteien mehrr öffnen (ausser mit dem Terminal per sh Befehl)
<Arcardy> Es öffnet sich sofort der GEdit
<iCarly> @Arcady: und was möchtest Du, was passiert?
<Arcardy> es soll sich im terminal öffnen
<Arcardy> früher öffnete sich ein fenster wo ich es auswählen konnte
<iCarly> Du klickst es im Nautilus an, ja?
<Arcardy> hm
<Arcardy> nein wenn ich doppelklicke öffnet sich sofort gedit und bei den anderen anwendungen finde ich das terminal nicht
<Arcardy> Wie kann ich das denn ändern?
<Arcardy> ES ist zu umständlich erst immer das TErminal selbst zu öffnen
<iCarly> @Arcardy: Ich fürchte mal, gar nicht. Und so schlimm ist das auch nicht. Im Kontextmenü findet sich doch bestimmt ein "Open termal here".
<iCarly> *terminal
<Arcardy> Nein... :(
<iCarly> Rechtsklick im Nautilus auf eine freie Fläche im Folder, wo das Skript liegt? Kein Terminal als Option?
<Arcardy> Ist Nautilius der Standart Dateimanager unter Ubuntu?
<bullgard6> Ja.
<iCarly> Öhm, ja.
<Arcardy> Ich find da nix. ISt es schlimm das ich gnome-classic als Oberfläche benutze?
<Arcardy> Wirklich nix
<bullgard6> Arcady Kannst Du nicht auf die Datei rechtsklicken? Dann öffnet sich ein Kontextmenü > Eigenschaften > Zugriffsrechte und dort "Datei als Programm ausführen" anhaken? 
<bullgard6> Arcardy:  Es ist nicht schlimme, wenn Du GNOME-Classic als Oberfläche benutzt.
<Arcardy> KAnn ich, hab ich schon versucht, der Haken geht wieder weg, nachdem ich ihn gesetzt hab
<bullgard6> Arcady
<Arcardy> Muss ich erst mit root Rechten ran?
<bullgard6> Arcardy:  Hattest Du nautilus gestartetmittels  'gksudo nautilus'?
<bullgard6> Ja.
<Arcardy> ahhhhh
<bullgard6> Arcardy:  Das ist aber u. U. gefährlich. Du mußt Dir überlegen, was Du tust.
<Arcardy> eine einfache datei die eine andere ausführt mittels java datei.
<Arcardy> mehr tu ich nicht
<bullgard6> Wenn Du übersiehst, was Du tust: Frisch ans Werk!
<Arcardy> Was zur 
<Arcardy> Der Haken geht wieder weg
<bullgard6> Hm. Ist das überhaupt ein Bash-Skript?
<Arcardy> DAran könnte es liegen
<Arcardy> #!/bin/bash
<Arcardy> java -jar craftbukkit.jar
<Arcardy> ich glaub da ist ein fehler
<dadrc> Wenn kein +x gesetzt ist, macht Nautilus das so
<bullgard6> Arcardy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Arcardy> les ich grade ^^
<LuGiX> wieder da
<Arcardy> so
<LuGiX> bekks noch dadrc ?
<LuGiX> da
<Arcardy> Ich hab mir jetzt mal eine richtige sh geholt
<Arcardy> ALlerdings kann ich die ZUgriffsrechte auch da nicht setzen per root nautilus
<Arcardy> aha!
<leszek> Arcardy: warum nicht als root mit chmod ?
<LuGiX> genau
<LuGiX> 770 ?
<Arcardy> hm ok 
<LuGiX> hmm
<Arcardy> chmod a+x ?
<Arcardy> wenn ich das eingeben ändert sich nix
<Arcardy> oh mein fehler
<Arcardy> waaas
<Arcardy> Nein es klappt nicht
<Arcardy> ich kann die datei selbst als root nicht ausführen
<Arcardy> ich mahc mir mal eine neue
<LuGiX> bist im sudoers drin?
<Arcardy> ich hab sudo -i eingegeben
<Arcardy> danach chmod a+x DATEI
<LuGiX> in einer zeile?
<Arcardy> momentchen
<jokrebel> Arcardy: Magst Du bitte Satzzeichen benutzen anstelle von ENTER nach jedem 5ten Wort? Danke.
<Arcardy> Ich glaub ich hab für die ganze platte keine berechtigungen
<Arcardy> KAnn man nix machen
<sdx23> Welches Dateisystem? Ausgabe von "mount" in einen Pastebin.
<AliceNine> mal ne frage zu xen, wie erreiche ich das die gastsysteme auch zugriff auf das netzwerk haben? 
<fir3> AliceNine: hast du eine firewall laufen? 
<AliceNine> hab iptables mit shorewall als firewall
<fir3> AliceNine: mal versucht die abzuschalten?
<apricot1> wie kann ich ein script in die Starter-Leiste einbinden ?
<dadrc> apricot1, .desktop-datei erstellen, in die Leiste packen
<AliceNine> fir3: hilft nichts. wenn ich aber br0 auf meine IP konfiguriere klappt immerhin SSH sonst nichts. mach ich die IP Konfig für eth0 klappt alles soweit nur die guests kommen nicht ins netz
<dadrc> apricot1, siehe, zB., hier: http://linuxcritic.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/anatomy-of-a-desktop-file/
<kubine> Title: Anatomy of a .desktop File « The Linux Critic (at linuxcritic.wordpress.com)
<apricot1> dadrc, danke - aber: warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht  *g*
<LuGiX> ist bekks noch daß
<LuGiX> ?
<dadrc> Ne, der's nicht am Rechner
<LuGiX> ok, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen
<LuGiX> ich möchte grub auf einem software-raid installieren: zwei 512-GB-Platten, auf denen jeweils ein 512MB-Raid 1 ist, auf dem /boot draufliegt, und das ist auf /dev/md0
<LuGiX> und ich will grub auf /dev/md0 installieren
<LuGiX> aber es funzt nicht
<dadrc> Ich glaub, da muss eine bessere Fehlerbeschreibung her
<LuGiX> okay, hier der fehler von tty4:
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/Zaimk8PG
<kubine> Title: Syslog Ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> oder darf grub nicht auf ein raid 1?
<dadrc> Doch, an sich geht das
<LuGiX> vielleicht liegt es daran, dass /boot da drauf ist
<LuGiX> ?
<distrozapper> LuGiX: grub-installer segmentation fault sieht nicht gut aus (Absturz)
<dadrc> Unwahrschonlich
<LuGiX> ja, aber wieso stürzt der ab--? ich verzweifle noch
<AliceNine> welche möglichkeiten habe ich eine xen VM ins netzwerk zu bekommen?
<AliceNine> nur die bridge?
<fir3> LuGiX: gibts die möglichkeit grub außerhalb des raids zu installieren?
<distrozapper> LuGiX: Mit welchem Medium geschah die Installation? Von USB-Stick? CD?
<LuGiX> @fir3: ich habe eine grub-cd gefunden, aber die hat vorhin auch schon nicht funktioniert..
<LuGiX> @distrozapper: CD
<LuGiX> ich bin gerade noch im grubmenü drin
<fir3> LuGiX: supergrubdisk meinst du?
<distrozapper> LuGiX: Hast du beim Brennen der CD einen Prüflauf durchgeführt?
<LuGiX> Zapper: Ja, die wurde verifiziert
<distrozapper> LuGiX: OK
<LuGiX> ich suche gerade die auswertung von df
<LuGiX> von tty2
<LuGiX> Hier die Auswertung:
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/iqMikWHu
<kubine> Title: df -h - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> LuGiX, nach dem, was ich so lese, musst du Grub einfach in den MBR der echten Platten installieren
<LuGiX> Dadr: welcher Pfad ist das denn in dem Fall? weil sda und sdb laut dem terminal so nicht existieren, sondern die durch das software-raid zusammengefassten typen md0 und md2
<LuGiX> (Kann das am 64-Bit liegen?)
<fir3> eigentlich nicht
<dadrc> sda und sdb sollten das sein
<dadrc> Und nein, mit 64 Bit hat das nichts zu tun
<LuGiX> dann müssten ja df sda und df sdb gehen
<LuGiX> "Can't find mount point"
<dadrc> df /dev/sda könnte gehen
<LuGiX> kommt das gleiche
<LuGiX> Ha! hab's
<LuGiX> moment
<LuGiX> hier der log:
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/4bzLW0vr
<kubine> Title: brw------- 1 root root 8, 0 Jul 7 19:32 sda brw------- 1 ro - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> geht aber trotzdem net
<fir3> LuGiX: gibts vielleicht /dev/hda?
<LuGiX> ich schau
<LuGiX> Nein.
<dadrc> na, also gibt es sda, sdb und sdc
<jokrebel> LuGiX: Auch an Dich die Bitte. Weniger Enter - mehr Satzzeichen - längere Einzelposts. Danke
<fir3> grammar nazi :P
<dadrc> Wobei, wenn ich das richtig sehe, sda und sdb im Raid sind und sdc... irgendwas.
<dadrc> Nein, ist einfach unübersichtlich sonst, hat er schon recht.
<LuGiX> sdc ist eine NTFS-Platte, die nichts mit dem setup zu tun hat
<dadrc> Wenn du jetzt also Grub in sda und sdb installierst, sollte man davon wundervoll booten können
<fir3> LuGiX: du könntest den bootloader auf die ntfs-platte installieren und von der booten, als work-around
<LuGiX> also wenn grub setup kommt, steht standartmässig "/dev/sda /dev/sdb" drin, passt das so?
<dadrc> Wär zumindest das, was ich vorgeschlagen habe, ja
<fir3> LuGiX: evtl könnte sonst noch das weiterhelfen: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=123698
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Cant install grub2 on software RAID (Page 1) / Installation / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<LuGiX> Vielen Dank, ich installiere es gerade noch einmal von vorne und hoffe, dass es so geht
<LuGiX> So,bin wieder da, und es funktioniert nicht auf "/dev/sda /dev/sdb"
<LuGiX> Der Fehler in tty4: "embedding is not possible, but this is required for cross-disk install"
<jokrebel> Was meinst Du damit?
<LuGiX> bezüglich meiner installation von borhin
<LuGiX> *vorhin
<fir3> LuGiX: kenn ich
<LuGiX> Fir: Wie kann ich das dann beheben?
<fir3> LuGiX: du musst vor der ersten partition der festplatte etwas freien speicherplatz lassen wenn ich diesen thread richtig verstanden habe: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=123698
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Cant install grub2 on software RAID (Page 1) / Installation / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<jokrebel> Ah - da gings um RAID, oder?
<LuGiX> inwiefern vor der ersten platte? moment, ich habe das setup da
<fir3> LuGiX: da du vermutlich mit mbr formatiert hast, vor der ersten partition der festplatte etwas speicherplatz (1mb) freimachen
<fir3> also so dass die erste partition nicht ganz am plattenanfang ist sondern erst 1mb danach
<LuGiX> http://oi48.tinypic.com/5ds6bk.jpg
<LuGiX> das kann ich aber hinterher nicht mehr ändert, oder? als nach der installation der software..
<ben1u> hallo, wie kann ich swapoff dennoch ausführen, wenn ich die Meldung bekomme "Nicht genügend Hauptspeicher vorhanden"?
<fir3> LuGiX: hmm im installer vermutlich nicht ja :/
<LuGiX> vor welchem device auf dem bild muss ich denn den speicher freilassen?
<fir3> LuGiX: vor RAID 1 device 0
<LuGiX> und wieviel muss dass sein an Speicher?
<fir3> 1mb
<fir3> aber kannst auch 10mb freilassen, sicher ist sicher :)
<jokrebel> ben1u: Wenn dann höchstens wenn Du vorher genügend speicherfressende Anwendungen beendest.
<LuGiX> Ok, ich muss das setup jetzt von ganz vorne nochmal machen bleibt bitte drin :P
<bullgard6> Wer kann mir für GNOME Shell einen Nachfolger für das applet »Klebezettel«/»Sticky Notes« empfehlen?
<LuGiX> Ich mach jetzt ein Foto von dem setup und ihr sagt ob des passt
<fir3> k
<LuGiX> So hier haben wir's: http://oi47.tinypic.com/3467404.jpg
<LuGiX> Ohh die Mountpoint dehlen noch, entschuldigt
<LuGiX> aber das ist wie in den alten, die 500er hat /boot, die 5GB ist swap und die grösste ist /
<fir3> LuGiX: sieht gut aus, das sollte tun
<fir3> LuGiX: läufts?
<LuGiX> Bin gerade beim punkt direkt vor grub
<fir3> na dann, gl :)
<alexxxxa> Ist irgendwie moeglich Mousetrap auf ubuntu 12.04 zu installiren?
<k1l> alexxxxa: mal nach dem paket geguckt?
<alexxxxa> ja, aber mousetrap funktioniert nicht wenn es uber Ubuntu Software Center instaliert ist
<alexxxxa> Ich musste es durch Terminal installieren
<alexxxxa> und hatte viele Fehler
<alexxxxa> zu Erst habe ich python instaliert
<alexxxxa> danach hatte ich problem mit opencv
<alexxxxa> bla bla
<alexxxxa> Gibt's ein Ersatz zum diesen app?
<k1l> ich kenn mousetrap nicht mal. aber es gibt da ein paket in den quellen.
<LuGiX> Frage: muss ich jetzt grub auf  /dev/sda oder /dev/sda1 installieren?
<fir3> LuGiX: /dev/sda
<LuGiX> weil der raid-konfigurator ghemeint hat, das der freie speicherplatz /dev/sda1 ist ?!
<LuGiX> So, jetzt kommt folgender Fehler: http://pastebin.com/LbghHWSf
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Install - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fir3> LuGiX: lol das war ja klar
<fir3> LuGiX: aber evtl kann man das beheben ohne neu installieren zu müssen
<goddammit> hallo, wegen xen unter ubuntu-server. funktioniert dort das routing interface gescheit oder ist es genauso buggy wie unter debian squeeze?
<LuGiX> also ich les gerade dass es an de bootable-flag liegen soll, aber wie kann ich das in einer rohen shell setzen?
<fir3> LuGiX: laut https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=991035#p991035 muss man am anfang der festplatte eine leere partition ohne dateisystem anlegen für grub
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Cant install grub2 on software RAID (Page 1) / Installation / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<LuGiX> richtig, fire3, das habe ich ja auch gemacht, die 10MB
<k1l> LuGiX: warum hälst du dich nicht einfach an das wiki? z.b. das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LuGiX> muss diese Partition das bootable-flag gesetzt haben?
<k1l> LuGiX: bootable flag ist nur für win wichtig.  bei linux ist das egal
<LuGiX> aber dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht, ich habe ja die partition angelegt, wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist
<fir3> LuGiX: vermutlich hat die partition das falsche dateisystem
<LuGiX> Die hat ext
<LuGiX> ext4
<fir3> das passt nicht
<fir3> die 10mb partition darf kein dateisystem haben
<LuGiX> Moment, was laber ich denn, das ich nicht mal eine partition, das sind nur Leere 10 MB
<LuGiX> Ja genau, die hat ja auch kein dateisystem
<fir3> dann aus den 10mb ne partition ohne dateisystem machen
<LuGiX> Ich sehe gerade, es gibt als Dateisystemtyp zum auswählen: "BIOS Boot Area"
<fir3> das dürfte es sein, ja
<LuGiX> wie kann ich denn jetzt ohne alles neu starten zu müssen, die platten neu partitionieren?
<fir3> kannst du mit strg+alt+f2 zu einem 2. terminal wechseln und dich da einloggen?
<LuGiX> ja da hol ich auch die logs immer raus, da läuft eine /bin/sh
<fir3> hm und aufm 3. terminal?
<LuGiX> auf tty1 läuft das setup, und auf tty4 ist ein watch /var/log/syslog, auf die anderen kann ich zugreifen
<fir3> aber da müsste man wohl mit fdisk/parted partitionieren und damit kenn ich mich nicht aus :/
<fir3> hm k dann gibts tatsächlich keine möglichkeit :/
<fir3> kann man irgendwie zurück im installer?
<LuGiX> hmm nagut, jetzt weiss ich ja bescheid
<LuGiX> jein
<LuGiX> also ich kann zurück, aber dann kommen fehler über fehler
<luzil> Hi, mal blöde Frage, gerade 12.04 aufgesetzt, warum sind die Programme im Software-Center oft 10x so gross wie wenn ich das .deb package auf der Homepage runterlad. z.B. jedit Editor, 4Mb zu 40 im Ubuntu Software Center?!
<fir3> LuGiX: jo, ganz am anfang 10mb partition mit dateisystemtyp "bios boot area" anlegen dann sollte es gehen
<LuGiX> fir3: allerdings kommt erst nach "partitioninf drives" das base system und die programme, ich müsste also irgendwie die platten lerräumen
<fir3> werden die doch eh wenn du die installation nochmal von vorne machst?
<LuGiX> dann schon, aber ich meine die disks neu partitonieren und dann nochmal neu drauf, ich versuchs jetzt mit formatieren der platten
<fir3> LuGiX: das wäre vielleicht auch noch zu beachten: "Um potentiellen Problemen beim automatischen Zusammenbau des RAID (z.B. beim Booten) zu entgehen, sollte die letzte Partition auf der Festplatte nicht bis zu deren Ende reichen, sondern mindestens 128 KByte vorher enden (sonst kann der Superblock, welcher später die Zugehörigkeit der Partition zum RAID beschreibt, auch als gültiger Superblock der gesamten Platte interpretiert werden und dann
<fir3>  wird ggf. das falsche Block-Device zum RAID gefügt). "
<LuGiX_> So, wieder da. atimgk.sys hat einen Bluescreen verursacht(windows halt), ich hab formatieren gewählt und jetzt scheint er wenigstens nur wieder die daten installieren zu müssen
<fir3> das sollte man aber im alternate installer echt mal überarbeiten dass man schritte zurück kann...bei arch geht das schließlich auch
<LuGiX_> ok. kenne mich da nicht sehr aus, arbeite nur mit debian und ubuntu
<LuGiX_> bei ubuntu aber nur mit der server edition, weil das neue gnome...das kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden
<fir3> arch ist ne super distro, aber man muss sich das system von grund auf von hand einrichten
<Kane274> Kennt sich Jemand mit chroot und sftp aus :) ? Server lucid
<Kane274> :'(
<fir3> nix für anfänger, aber wer linux schon ein paar jahre benutzt hat und sich relativ gut auskennt wird damit gut zurechtkommen und kann sich ein schlankes angepasstes system einrichten
<fir3> Kane274: was ist das problem?
<LuGiX_> Ich bin gespannt, noch 10% und dann ist grub wieder dran
<Kane274> Ich kann nicht auf den Server zugreifen sobald ich in der sshd_config 
<Kane274> Match User test 
<Kane274> ChrootDirectory /pfad 
<Kane274> ForceCommand internal-sftp  
<Kane274> angebe
<LuGiX_> Hey, vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben. es funktioniert jetzt perfekt, der server läuft, Vielen Dank!!!!
<fir3> LuGiX_: schön zu hören :) np
<fir3> LuGiX_: hast du nen ubuntu wiki account? dann könntest du das da vielleicht ergänzen falls jemand vor demselben problem steht :)
<LuGiX_> Das ist eine Gute Idee! Nein habe ich nicht, aber ich könnte mir einen zulegen
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-08
<LuGiX> Guten Abend, kann mir jemand sagen, in welcher Reihenfolge "rm -r /Ordner*" löscht? also was wird zuerst gelöscht?
<XamDM> moin moin
<Guest96144> hallo wie kann ich die Version des Grafiktreibers anzeigen lasen ? im Terminal
<sdx23> Guest96144: welches Grafiktreibers?
<r3d3> Guest96144, lspci -v | perl -ne '/VGA/../^$/ and /VGA|Kern/ and print' 
<IchGuckLive> Guten Morgen Problemstellung Ubuntu auf USBStick als volle version keine livecd  um die Ahnenforschung immer dabei zuhaben ich brauch somit fast nichts  Browser Gimp  Gwintree
<IchGuckLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB Das ist nicht was ich suche 
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchGuckLive> eine echte installation geht das 
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: nein. aber du kannst dir bei dem usb stick eine partititon für dauerhaft verfügbare daten erstellen
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: stichwort Persistence Modus
<IchGuckLive> das heist das (die)pakete müsste ich dann immer installieren beim neustart 
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: das kannst du vorher integrieren
<IchGuckLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB?highlight=Persistence%20Modus
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity: also doch mit dem usb-crator
<seanL> moin
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: jein. erst das da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit, dann usb creator
<seanL> habe folgendes problem: habe bei nem rechner blöderweise den kernel zerlegt, da ich aber eh das neue ubuntu komplett neu installieren will nicht so das problem. die sache ist bloss, dass das home-verzeichnis des systems verschlüsselt ist. 
<seanL> kann ich die verschlüsselte partition also bei der neuinstallation also home-partition einbinden ?
<redknight> seanL: Ich würd die Daten vorher rausholen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<r3d3> Ich hab schon auf USB installiert kein live
<r3d3> warum soll das nicht funktionieren?
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity:  ich kämpf mich vorwärts B)
<TheInfinity> r3d3: usb ist live.
<catweazle> ist doch kein Unterschied ob man das auf nenn usb-stick oder nen usb-festplatte installiert
<r3d3> catweazle, genau aber weißt du ob der stick dann überall bootet usw? ich hab das mit nem ubuntu ableger gemacht da geht das
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity:" ~/tmp/remaster-root" das verzeichniss ist nicht da um die pakete hineinzukomieren  
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: die pakete kannst du doch komfortabel über die shell hinzufügen während des erstell-vorganges? einfach apt-get nutzen.
<IchGuckLive> das Ahnenforscghungsprogramm ist nicht in den Paketquellen  aber auf dem Rechner
<IchGuckLive> als Deb 
<IchGuckLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit#Paketauswahl
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Customization Kit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: dann must du es via dpkg -i hinzufügen
<IchGuckLive> aus der konsole
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: eben ganz wie du es via shell auch in einem normalen system hinzufügst
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: du bist dort in der konsole in dem zukünftigen system
<IchGuckLive> wo muss das paket dann hin oder ist das egal 
<TheInfinity> du solltest es in das chroot reinpacken damit du an das deb drankommst. kannst danach auch wieder löschen, du installierst es ja.
<becksta> ahoi hoi
<becksta> frage: sollte in einem reinen linux netzwerk nfs nicht schneller sein als samba?
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity:  wo find ich diesen platz 
<TheInfinity> also zum beispiel einfach temporär in ~/tmp/remaster-root , steht im wiki artikel
<TheInfinity> becksta: ist es zumeist.
<becksta> beeinflussen die gesetzten parameter in der /etc/exports mitunter die erreichbare geschwindigkeit?
<becksta> bei mir ist es nicht so... via samba bis zu 70mb/s unter nfs höchstens 30mb/s
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity: dises verzeichniss gibt es nicht
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: du hast das ~ dabei beachtet? das müsste in deinem home verzeichnis sein.
<IchGuckLive> ls bringt zumindest alles was im tmp ist
<IchGuckLive> ein anderer ordner geht dann ja auch 
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: das ist NICHT /tmp
<IchGuckLive> weis ich doch 
<IchGuckLive> ls
<TheInfinity> ok ... was ist denn in ~/tmp drin? und hast du noch die shell von dem neuen system offen=
<IchGuckLive> muss ich das mit sudo installieren oder einfach dpkg
<TheInfinity> probiers aus, das weiss ich nicht auswendig.
<IchGuckLive> ich habe das paket in der uck konsole vormir
<TheInfinity> wunderbar. geht doch :)
<IchGuckLive> past
<IchGuckLive> das paket braucht libsane  aber wenn es ohne fehler installiert ist sollte das gut sein ?
<TheInfinity> schau nach obs installiert ist.
<IchGuckLive> wie ? ich bin nicht der Volllinuxler
<TheInfinity> apt-get hilft :)
<IchGuckLive> 494 not upgraded 
<IchGuckLive> soll ich da was tun 
<IchGuckLive> libsane ist aktuell 
<IchGuckLive> dann wäre warscheinlich die USB up to date 
<TheInfinity> vermutlich ist in der iso nicht das aktuellste paket
<IchGuckLive> die ist uralt
<TheInfinity> denn update sie :)
<IchGuckLive> aber für das eine programm würde es auch so gehen 
<TheInfinity> apt-get update und apt-get upgrade funktionieren auch in dem chroot
<IchGuckLive> läuft
<IchGuckLive> 400MB O.O
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity:  kann ich die grub2 konfiguration auch ändern 
<TheInfinity> IchGuckLive: ich glaube live zeugs wird nicht über ein normales grub2 geladen. aber da habe ich im zweifel keine ahnung von. try it.
<IchGuckLive> ich bräuchte auf dem default rechner nolapic
<IchGuckLive> ich habe mal die grub abgeändert
<IchGuckLive> TheInfinity:  so alles klar iso ist da nun der creator  zeigt eine sdb und sdb1 
<IchGuckLive> sollte ich da noch eine andere partition für die daten reinbringen 
<IchGuckLive> was ich in der home auf dem usb speichere ist ja wie auf der HDD denke ich mal 
<IchGuckLive> oh schlechtes zeichen mein system fordert einen neustart ob ich da was umgestellt habe O.O
<IchGuckLive> ich starte neu 
<dispy> wtf. ein schlafender vlc schluckt 1,5GiB ;D
<fir3> ram? oO
<dispy> ich hatte das laptop im ruhezustand und komme zurück, eine vlc-Instanz schluckt 1,5GiB, die andere knapp 600MB ;)
<dispy> jupp
<dispy> alles in allem hat das Gesamtsystem dann 1,8GB RAm + 2 GB Swap gehabt ;D
<fir3> komisch wüsste nicht dass der vlc bei mir jemals ein speicherleck gehabt hätte
<fir3> lol
<dispy> ihc hab vlc abgeschossen und jetzt läufts wieder
<dispy> bei mir bisher auch nicht ^
<dispy> bis jetzt
<fir3> dann halt mplayer2 :P
<dispy> ich kann aber nich sagen, wie es dazu kam; das Ding ist ausm Akkubetrieb aus stromnot in den Ruhezustand gegangen
<dispy> kann mplayer2 auch Salamischeiben wiedergeben? ;PO
<fir3> bestimmt, der vlc ist ja schließlich nur geklaute mplayer libs+ qt interface :P
<dispy> Mac OS ist teilweise auch nur BSD. Trotzdem geben die Leute mehr Geld dafür aus :)
<fir3> hrhr jo
<dispy> warum ist eigentlich Unity weg? Ich meine dass es so ist, hat meinen Umstieg auf Ubuntu bedingt. Aber die hatten das doch grad erst eingeführt?
<bekks> Unity ist nicht weg.
<dispy> ja schon. aber kein Standarddesktop mehr
<bekks> Was ist denn dann Standarddesktop?
<dispy> Gnome? 
<fir3> wär mir neu dass ubuntu kein unity mehr als default hat oO
<dispy> zumindest bei der Version, die ich gezogen habe. Und die eigentlich die neueste ist. müsste ;D
<bekks> dispy: "eigentlich" "die neueste". In Ubuntu 12.04 ist Unity default.
<dispy> löl ich hab 10.04. okay ;D
<dispy> glauben und wissen ;D
<bekks> In 10.04 gab es noch gar kein Unity.
<dispy> son pech aber auch ;D
<fir3> 10.04=lts?
<bekks> Ja.
<fir3> dispy: warum so ein altes ubuntu? :)
<dispy> kA. eigentlich wollte ich mir das Neueste ziehen ;D
<dispy> aber macht nix, hiermit bin ich auch sehr zufriedne
<fir3> lol wo bekommt man heute noch 10.04 her oO
<bekks> fir3: Von jeder Downloadsite.
<dispy> ftp-mierror
<fir3> dann passts ja :>
<bekks> 10.04 ist 5 Jahre supported.
<bekks> So wie 12.04 auch.
<fir3> joa
<fir3> trotzdem komisch dass er nicht gleich 12.04 angeboten bekommen hat
<bekks> Hat er. Und dann hat er sich 10.04 gesucht.
<bekks> Oder was auch immer getan - aber das ist alles kein Ubuntusupport und gehört deswegen bitte in den OT Kanal.
<dispy> nen gutes, grafisches konvertertool für ubuntu wie Xmediarecode?
<dispy> ffmpeg kenne ich und mag ich, is aber nur per KOmmandozeile :)
<fir3> dispy: avidemux?
<bekks> Was auch immer "Xmediarecode" sein soll.
<dispy> XMediaRecode kann Salamischeiben in Bananen konvertieren - und umgekehrt :)
<bekks> Whatever.
<fir3> lol
<dispy> kanner nicht lesen
<bekks> "KAnner nicht lesen" ist keine wie auch immer brauchbare Meldung.
<fir3> dispy: winff sieht nach sowas aus was du suchst
<apricot1> ich möcht auf einem notebook mit installiertem windows-7 ubuntu 12.04 installieren- vom Stick. Problem: Swap-Partition
<apricot1> sda1=ntfs win-boot? (10GB)? sda2=win-7(120GB)
<apricot1> sda3 soll ext4 Ununut / werden
<fir3> apricot1: was soll sda1 ntfs win-boot sein?
<apricot1> fir3, weiß ich auch nicht. Da sind Win7 Dateien drauf Ordner Boot bootsect.exe und andere
<fir3> kk
<fir3> apricot1: und wo ist das problem mit der swap partition?
<apricot1> fir3, naja... 4 Prtitionen sind schon belegt .. alle primär. sda1 Win-boot? sda2 Windows-7 sda3 soll ext4 / werden und sda4 ist embedded-XP
<jokrebel> Ist glaub ich schon richtig, das WIN7 2 Partitionen hat.
<TheInfinity> apricot1: dann mach aus sda3 doch ne extended
<fir3> apricot1: du kannst eine erweiterte partition anlegen und darin 2 logische partitionen dann gehts
<TheInfinity> apricot1: oder installier win7 auf eine partition neu
<fir3> oder eine swap-datei anstatt einer partition benutzen das ginge auch
<apricot1> hmm .. mal grübeln was besser ist
<jokrebel> apricot1: Wenn Du die sda4 (embedded-XP) tatsächlich auch brauchst und behalten wirst, wirst Du um das anlegen einer erweiterten Partition nicht herumkommen.
<apricot1> ich glaub sda4-embedded XP ist des 'Guten' zuviel ... die wird sterben
<jokrebel> s/wirst/willst/
<iCarly> Ist jemand von Euch ab und zu bei #ubuntu-de?
<iCarly> Hm, falscher channel! Sorry!
<ZeroMC> ja, ich :P
<iCarly> Ja.
<dispy> danke @fir3, das sieht gut aus
<pticochon> wann schreibt man Du und wann du?
<bekks> pticochon: Das ist Offtopic.
<bekks> !ot > pticochon 
<kubine> pticochon: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<pticochon> ......
<pticochon> tut mir leid
<pticochon> falsches channel
<pticochon> :/
<pticochon> tut mir leid noch mal
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe mir eclipse aus den offiziellen repos installiert. nun fehlen mir aber einige dinge. habe nun alles wieder soweit zusammen bis auf das dynamic web project.
<WasserDragoon> wie installiere ich nun wtp richtig?
<bekks> Was ist "wtp"?
<WasserDragoon> web tools
<WasserDragoon> überall lese ich in den foren "nehm halt die java ee version von eclipse"
<WasserDragoon> die ist allerdings nicht in den ubuntu repos und manuelles installieren stinkt
<bekks> Ja, und was spricht dagegen, die lokal in seinem Home zu betreiben?
<WasserDragoon> hm ich glaube das genannte hier habe ich bereits installiert
<WasserDragoon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81341/install-eclipse-ide-for-java-ee-dev-via-apt-get-is-it-possible?rq=1
<kubine> Title: installation - Install Eclipse IDE for java ee dev via apt-get. Is it Possible? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sonotos> WasserDragoon: würde mir eclipse nicht über apt installieren
<sonotos> lads einfach runter und starte es ganz normal
<WasserDragoon> sonotos: weil?
 * bekks macht das auch nicht über apt.
<bekks> Weil das Kopfschmerzen sind, die man sich nicht machen muss.
<sonotos> WasserDragoon: zb, weil permission denied kam wenn ich sachen über den eclipse paketmanager installieren wollte
<bekks> Bei den fünfzehntausend PAketen in Eclipse wird garantiert irgendwas fehlen. Also installiere ich mir eine aktuelle, vollständige Version in mein Home.
<sonotos> und dann großartig rechte ändern oder eclipse mit root starten war unsexy
<WasserDragoon> hm stimmt da gibts ständig probleme
<sonotos> abgesehen davon ist das oft relativ veraltet
<WasserDragoon> is zwar schade, weil man dann die vorteile von apt nicht nutzen kann aber naja
<sonotos> WasserDragoon: das ist bei eclipse das kleinere problem das macht das selbst
<WasserDragoon> ja schon aber ich muss eben an nem anderen ort eclipse updaten
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Bei eclipse hat apt keinerlei Vorteile, designbedingt.
<sonotos> WasserDragoon: das checkt doch bei jedem start auf updates
<WasserDragoon> so nun muss ich eclipse irgendwie wieder komplett und sauber entfernen
<bekks> MAn kann einstellen, wann eclipse auf Updates prüft.
<WasserDragoon> ob ein purge reicht
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Ja, ein purge reicht.
<sonotos> WasserDragoon: äh bei eclipse donwload recht delete
<sonotos> download
<bekks> Anschliessend noch den Workspace löschen, und ~/.eclipse
<sonotos> hm ich bin mir nicht sicher ob workspace löschen ne gute idee ist, in der regel will man den code behalten hrhr
<bekks> Wenn man davon kein Backup hat, braucht man den Code auch nicht mehr.
<sonotos> och ne, keine meta diskussion
<sonotos> der workspace ist auch nur ein ordner mit nem .meta subfolder da kannste auch mit anderen ides drin arbeiten
<WasserDragoon> naja irgendwie hat bekks schon recht aber die meisten sind trotz überzeugung zu faul backups zu machen bzw die gewisse infrastruktur aufzubauen
<WasserDragoon> ich bin einer davon :-P
<bekks> Für ein tar cvzf braucht man keine Infrastruktur.
<sonotos> WasserDragoon: mit git / mercurial brachste keine backups
<sonotos> zumindest nicht wenn du im team arbeitest
<sonotos> für den code um das zu präzisieren
<bekks> Können wir die offtopic-Diskussion auch bitte in den Offtopic-Kanal verlagern? :)
<sonotos> besser ist das
<WasserDragoon> so ich danke erstmal ich muss mich mal eben neu anmelden wegen PATH ;-) tschüß und schönen sonntag noch
<bekks> Dafür muss man sich nicht neu anmelden. m(
<apricot1> kann ich bei Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3.2 auf verschiedenen Arbeitsflächen unterschiedliche Hintergründe verwenden ?
<bekks> Du meinst Unity, oder?
<apricot1> ja genau
<tobago> habe dvd95 installiert und ausprobiert, aber damit kann man nur einen track der dvd converten. wie kann ich die gesamte dvd kopieren?
<picsel> hoi!
<picsel> weiß jemand ob es möglich ist mit epiphany einen IRC-Link (z.B. irc://irc.gnome.org/epiphany) zu öffnen?
<jokrebel> picsel: Wär Die Frage nicht genau in diesem Channel wesentlich besser platziert?
<picsel> jokrebel: Eigentlich schon, aber da muss ich mein schlechtes Englisch auspacken :( Hab deshalb gehofft, dass es hier jemand wissen könnte.
<picsel> Dann werde ich wohl doch da nachfragen müssen.
<picsel> tschö!
<sybrek> hi .. ich bin ein wenig verwirrt was die nvidia treiber angeht, kann mir da jemand helfen ? hab nen 9600M GT und war bisher der meinung, dass die treiber 295.xx das richtige sind, aber ubuntu nutzt irgendwie 302.xx ist das jetzt ein paket, doer ist das der falsche treiber ?
<sdx23> sybrek: wenn du es nicht per Hand installiert hast, ist es ein Paket aus den Repos.
<sybrek> hab ein das xswat ppa hinzugefügt um an neuere treiber ranzukommen .. 
<sybrek> niemand ne idee ?
<sybrek> wunder mich halt warum er jetzt 302.17 hat anstatt 295.59
<sdx23> Weil du ein PPA verwendet hast um neuere Treiber zu haben und da eben eine neuere Version drin war? Ich sehe das Problem nicht.
<jokrebel> Und Fragen bezüglich PPAs sollte man IMHO dann auch an die PPA-Betreuer/Entwickler stellen.
<sybrek> es geht aber nicht um ppas sondern um die treiber
<sybrek> wenn ich bei nvidia nach dem neusten treiber schaue ist es 295.59
<sybrek> aber was ist denn nun 302.17 ? ist das überhaupt ne kennzeichnung für nen treiber, oder ist das ne art metapaket or whatever
<jokrebel> sybrek: Dann wird schon das PPA nen anderen Treiber mit an Board haben, wage ich jetzt mal zu vermuten.
<sybrek> wie meinst das ?
<jokrebel> sybrek: Gib doch mal den Link zum PPA her damit man weiß um was es geht, bitte.
<sybrek> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<kubine> Title: X Updates : “Ubuntu-X” team (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> sybrek: Schau Dir die Seite ruhig auch mal selbst an. Da sind auch jede Menge "Driver" mit dabei ;-)
<sybrek> also ich seh nur ein paket mit treibern für precide
<sybrek> precise
<jokrebel> sybrek: Und? Ein Treiber-Paket langt doch. Du hast nicht mehr das orginal-Treiber-Paket drauf. Ergo: Frag die Swat-Leute, weil wir das nicht wissen können.
<sybrek> es hätte ja sein können, dass sich hier irgendwer mal mit treibern auseinandergesetzt hat und weiß wieso man verschiedene treiber für die selbe graka bekommt
<jokrebel> sybrek: Es kommen immer wieder mal neuere Treiber heraus wegen Fehlerbehebung oder anderen Verbesserungen. Aber diese dort sind _keine_offiziellen_ Ubuntu-Treiber-Pakete sondern stammen aus diesem PPA - Und dort steht übrigens: For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact Ubuntu-X.
<nibbier> t-online schreibt mir, sie haben hinweise darauf dass ich mit dnschanger infiziert bin. wer ne idee wie die auf so einen unsinn kommen? was das für hinweise sein könnten?
<ppq> http://www.dns-ok.de/ die haben da extra eine testseite eingerichtet
<kubine> Title: DNS-OK.de Test bereitgestellt durch die Deutsche Telekom AG (at www.dns-ok.de)
<sonotos> nibbier: vermutlich weil irgend ne winkiste bei euch identifiziert ist
<nibbier> ppq, nein, ich bin nicht infiziert, hier gibts auch kein windows. viel mehr interessiert mich wie die das wissen wollen, ob die meinen traffic analysieren oder was.
<ppq> hm, offenbar tun sie das
<sonotos> definiere schreiben
<sonotos> mail oder was?
<guntbert> nibbier: kann sein sie filtern nach DNS anfragen an den bewussten server
<nibbier> sonotos, brief.
<sonotos> sicher dass das kein scam war?
<sonotos> hm ok
<sonotos> nibbier: nicht zwangsweise
<sonotos> könnte sein, dass sie nach bestimmten packeten oder ports suchen oder etc.
<nibbier> ah, heise schreibt das ECO die daten von dem server vom FBI kriegt, und an die telekom weiterleitet.
<r3d3> wahrscheinlich bekommt die mail jeder telekomiker kunde weil die den server bald abstellen und die sind dann offline
<bekks> Könnt Ihr das dann bitte in den OT verlagern, weil es wirklich nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun hat.
<_Phil_> servus
<menace> kann mir einer eine tv-karte empfehlen, die unter ubuntu lucid läuft? wenn möglich mit hardware enkodierung, dvb-c/t und radio-support? :)
<dAnjou> !hcl > menace 
<kubine> menace: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Alternative zu musikbrianz picard? Das die Titel erkennt?
<bekks> easytag
<dadrc> wenn garkeine Tags dran sind, wird das sonst schwer
<dadrc> Wenn du nur fehlende Metadaten willst, aber Titel und Artist stimmen, könnte exfalso noch helfen
<dreamon> Hab ein paar cds gewandelt wo nur tracknR STEHT
<bekks> Wenn keine Tags in der Datei sind, kannst Du die Erkennung vergessen.
<dreamon> OK 
<dreamon> Es gibt doch für die Handy so apps wo man nur ranhängt und er sagt wie das Lied heißt.
<daswort> Ist letztendlich auch nur ein Webdienst. @ dreamon 
<dadrc> shazam müsste das heißen, dreamon 
<dadrc> Die machen aber a) genau das gleiche und b) haben die kein batch
<dreamon> Was heißt das gleiche..die bekommen ja ein nur ein Audiosignal und müssen es draus erkennen.
<dadrc> jo, was anderes macht picard auch nicht, wenn du keine tags hast
<dreamon> Hmm.. dafür ist Erkennungsrate aber nicht gut.
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-01
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> ist hier jemanden ein Program zur Vorbeiretung auf den Führerschein für GNU/Linux bekannt? 
<iceroot> https://www.fuehrerschein-lernsystem.de  ist zwar keine offline-installation aber läuft im Browser
<swed1> tach zusammen, ich richte mir grad navit auf ubuntu ein. Da gabs doch mal irgendwo, evtl. im wiki oder so, eine Seite bei der man diverse navit.xml Vorlagen betrachten konnte. Leider finde ich die Seite nicht mehr. Weiß da evtl. jemand Bescheid?
<iceroot> swed1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Navit ?
<swed1> hat sich erledigt
<swed1> http://wiki.navit-project.org/index.php/OSD_Layouts
<|Frodo|> hallo! :-) ich suche eine möglichkeit, unter ubuntu/linux ein /archiv/ zu erstellen, das sowohl /verschlüsselt/ als auch unter windows /selbstextrahierend/ (also unabhängig von installierten programmen) ist.  --  was kann ich da nehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> nichts, weil kein programm auf linux und windows zugleich selbstextrahierend ist.
<dadrc> soll es ja auch nicht
<dadrc> nur unter windows selbstextrahierend
<|Frodo|> LetoThe2nd: unetr linux will ich es ja nur erstellen, zielsystem (zum entpacken) ist winXP
<dadrc> → 7zip
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ja, an 7z hab ich auch schon gedacht. aber iirc brach ich da ne .sfx-datei zum dranhängen, richtig? und kann die dann auch mit dem verschlüsselten archiv umgehen?
<dadrc> http://blogs.locusta.gr/argy/2010/06/create-w32-7-zip-sfx-in-linux/
<|Frodo|> dadrc: thx. werd ich glaich mal ansehen. :-)
<ppq> sfx? wer macht denn sowas? rar hat sowieso jeder
<|Frodo|> ppq: sicher, daß winXP mit /bordmitteln/ /verschlüsselte/ rar-archive öffnen kaann?
<ppq> |Frodo|: kann es nicht, es haben aber gefühlt 99,9% aller nutzer rar installiert
<ppq> das ist wie mit .doc als quasi-standard
<ppq> oder pdf - kann windows von haus aus beides nicht
<koegs> selbstentpackend ist selbstentpackend, da braucht man nix intalliert haben -.-
<ppq> koegs: davon versuche ich ja gerade abzuraten ;)
<|Frodo|> ppq: mag ja sein, aber ich habe keine ganaue kenntnis über die programme des zielrechners -> daher kann ich nix vorausssetzen.
<dadrc> Ich hab kein Rar-Programm installiert auf meinem Windows.
<LetoThe2nd> ich auch nciht, aber ich wüsste auch nicht was das mit #ubuntu-de- zu tun hätte
<christine_> Hallo
<|Frodo|> dadrc: habe irfendwie noch schwierigkeiten in sachen verschlüsselung. ohne scheints zu gehen, bisher...  :-/
<christine_> Ich hab ein Problem: Wenn ich mit der Software-Aktualisierung updaten will, bekomme ich einen GPG-Error. Ich bin kein Crack und die ergoogelten Lösungen haben nichts geholfen
<christine_> Das sit die Fehlermeldung:
<christine_> W:GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/alanbell/unity/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<christine_> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/alanbell/unity/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<christine_> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<LetoThe2nd> christine_: bitte nicht hier wild reinpasten, danke
<christine_> sorry tut mir leid
<LetoThe2nd> christine_: und das erscheint jetzt einfach so auf einmal?
<christine_> Also das ist der Rechner meiner Mutter und ich seh den vllt so jedes halbe Jahr, letztes mal hats noch geklappt
<dadrc> christine_, ansonsten sind das zwei Fehler: Einmal der fehlende Key von medibuntu (zu fixen mit `wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -`) und ein PPA, was keine Pakete für die aktuelle Distro anbietet.
<christine_> okay gut zumindest der erste Error ist jetzt weg - danke. Was kann ich wegen diesem alanbell-PPA machen?
<dadrc> Entfernen.
<christine_> cool ich les mich mal rein - vielen Dank nochmal : )
<doev> Hallo, ich würde gerne mit grep -H searchString *.txt nur in der ersten Zeile der Dateien suchen. Mit head sollte es gehen, aber ich brauche den Dateinamen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> doev, ich würd spontan sagen: nimm awk, damit geht das garantiert.
<doev> dadrc, ich versuchmal mit einer loop-schleife
<|Frodo|> dadrc: so! funktioniert, danke! :-) allerdings habe ich (nachdem ich eine /intakte/ version von 7z.sfx wiedergefunden habe) diese einfach mit 'cat' vor das "normale" verschlüselte 7z-archiv gehängt. ein herumdoktorn in /usr/lib/ ist gar nicht nötig. :-)
<dadrc> doev, `awk '/dein regex hier/ {print FILENAME ": "  $0}; NR>1 {exit}'`
<|Frodo|> doev: oder nimm sed
<doev> so scheint es zu funktionieren, obwohl da mehr ergebnisse raus kamen, als ich erwartet hätte. Wird sich zeigen: for f in *.CSV; do echo $f; head -1 $f|grep 'ID"'; done
<dadrc> Das gibt halt alle Dateinamen aus, auch wenn sie nicht matchen
<doev> genau, deswegen, hatte ich so viele Zeilen als Ergebnis.
<dadrc> deshalb ist mein awk-Dings viel besser, das macht das nämlich nicht ;)
<doev> das studiere ich später, scheint als müsse man das kennen.
<doev> dadrc, |Frodo| thx ;)
<|Frodo|> doev: kleine modifikation deines "skripts": for f in *.CSV; do x=$(head -1 $f|grep 'ID"'); [ "$x" ] && echo -e "$f\n$x";x=''; done
<doev> |Frodo|, halbwegs ahne ich wie es funktioniert, aber der syntax ist mir zu fremd.
<|Frodo|> doev: für jeden datei f durchsuche ich die 1. zeile (wie du bisher auch) und schreibe das ergebnis in die variable x. dann teste ich, ob $x leer ist und gebe abhängig davon dateiname+suchergebnis aus. anschließend lösche ich noch $x.
<doev> |Frodo|, und wenn ich überall wo in der ersten Zeile ID"; steht ein ID|MARKER"; hin haben möchte?
<|Frodo|> doev: dann nimmst du sed. bin kurz abgelenkt, aber ich bau dir glaich ne befehlsteile zusammen
<doev> |Frodo|, kein Stress.
<doev> wenn ich drüber nach denke, wir mir das auch die ide machen können.
<doev> ... naja, die erste zeile war ja das problem, warum ich zur shell bin.
<|Frodo|> doev: mit oder ohne ausgabe, welchen file er gard beackert?
<doev> |Frodo|, wenn es funktioniert, dann egal
<|Frodo|> deem_: ohne ausgabe: for f in *.CSV; do cat $f|sed '1s#ID";#ID|MARKER";#g';done             ...das semikolon soll im suchstring dabei sein, richtig?
<|Frodo|> deem_: ups, sorry, fehler
<|Frodo|> deem_: ohne ausgabe: for f in *.CSV; do cat $f|sed '1s#ID";#ID|MARKER";#g' > $f.tmp;mv $f.tmp $f;done             ...das semikolon soll im suchstring dabei sein, richtig?
<|Frodo|> deem_: teste es aber vorher!
<zackmchack> Guten Morgen :)
<BigKing>   621
<apricot1> wo muss der Eintrag:  '%truecrypt ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/truecrypt'  in  '/etc/sudoers'  stehen? Beim Versuch in TC eine USB-HD zu verschlüsseln ergalte ich: "Keine Berechtigung"
<leszek> hi
<dadrc> apricot1, auch mit sudo gestartet?
<apricot1> TC? nein einfach aus der Dash gestartet
<koegs> dann hast du ja deine antwort :)
<dadrc> Aus der Dash klingt so nach GUI; dann bitte mit `gksu truecrypt`
<apricot1> nein, meine Frage lautete anders! ich wollte wissen wo die Gruppe truecrypt (neu angelegt) sudoers einzutragen ist
<apricot1> steht auch so bei ubuntuusers
<apricot1> da stehr, dass die Gruppe truecrypt an der "richtigen" Stelle in sudoers einzutragen ist.
<apricot1> Welches IST die richtige Stelle?
<koegs> ans Ende
<apricot1> danke
<koegs> steht aber auch im artikel bzw. im verlinkten sudo-artikel...
<dadrc> "[…] ausführen, und dort am Ende folgenden Eintrag hinterlassen […]"
<apricot1> also im verlinkten Artikel finde ich "...am Ende" nicht
<apricot1> deshalb frage ich ja hier
<dadrc> Hab ich aber von da kopiert :)
<koegs> dafür steht das im truecrypt-artikel
<deem_> Hi. Jemand nen Tipp, warum mein awesome wm mein Hintergrundbild auf beiden Monitoren anzeigt, anstatt das Bild über beide Monitore zu ziehen?
<dadrc> Ich glaub, weil awesome das so macht.
<dadrc> Also, ist zumindest bei mir auch so
<dadrc> bzw, feh
<deem> also muss ich das hintergrundbild teilen und pro monitor einstellen?
<dadrc> ja
<deem> das seltsame ist allerdings, ein arbeitskollege musste das nicht machen. er nutzt den gleichen befehl wie ich um das hintergrundbild zu setzn und bei ihm streckt es sich über beide monitore
<dadrc> Naja, awesome benutzt feh, um das Hintergrundbild zu setzen (zumindest in der Ubuntu-Standard-Konfiguration)
<dadrc> Eventuell hilft "--no-xinerama"
<doev> Ich vermisse ein Verzeichnis, den alten Pfad kenne ich noch. Im Trash ist nichts. Gesucht habe ich mit find ... nichts. Kann ich es wieder bekommen?
<dadrc> Dateisystem?
<doev> ich vermute, ich habe es über Netbeans gelöscht, aber da ist nichts in der History ... dadrc, ext4
<dadrc> extundelete
<dadrc> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<dadrc> Ist auch in den Paketquellen
<dadrc> Aber erstmal die Doku da lesen
<doev> dadrc, ich sehe nicht, dass das device nicht gemounted sein darf, richtig?
<dadrc> Es muss sogar gemounted sein, aber vorzugsweise r/o
<dadrc> Damit nicht irgendein Prozess drüberschreibt.
<doev> dadrc, ich weiß nicht. Die Warnungen schrecken mich ab, dass tool ohne Erfahrung zu benutzen. Ich hol mir das Backup von heute morgen, bevor hier noch was richtig schief geht. thx
<dadrc> Menschen mit Backups. Hervorragend.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: mach nen roten kringel im kalender1
<daswort> Kann man mit mplayer nur die Audiospur einer Videodatei abspielen?
<_moep_> ja
<daswort> Wie?
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: google "mplayer audio only" -> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/4919/using-mplayer-to-play-the-audio-only-but-suppress-the-video
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: bitte 5€ in die "ich bin zum faul zu googlen"-kasse. danke.
<daswort> Ich dachte _moep_ kennt das auswendig.
<zmoe> hi weiss hmd wie ich bei lampp meinen benutzernamen herausfinde
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: wie meinst du?
<zmoe> also habe mit xampp für linux runtergeladen und per terminal installiert ..dann bei security konnte ich nur die passwörter ändern aber nicht meinen Benutzername
<zmoe> den für xampp hab ich rausgefunden durch zufall obwohl ich den nirgens so erstellt habe 
<zmoe> der für phpmyadmin weiss ich jetz nicht
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: dann lies die doku der lustigen "xampp"-distribution die du das verwendest...
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: es gibt nen grund, warum man solche sachen üblicherweise aus dem repo installiert ;)
<zmoe> repo? sorry bin neu be linux
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<zmoe> mein 1 tag mit linux
<zmoe> ubuntu 13.04 um genau zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist ein webserver auch genau das richtige :/
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: am besten mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: speziell den abschnitt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen#Programme-installieren
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: und das da verlinkte.
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: kurzform: dann passt das ganze auch zusammen, und erhält updates. unter linux ist "mal irgendwo runterladen, und dann die drei oder vier daneben stehenden befehle abtippen ohne zu wissen was sie tun" eine furchtbare schlechte (und auch potentiell gefährliche) angewohnheit
<zmoe> danke für deine hilfe ..ja xampp hab ich auf windows scho ..und da ich das brauche aber weg von windows will hab ichs mir eben gleich als erstes installier
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: wie gesagt... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren
<swed1> hallo, ich möchte mir von dieser Seite alle Links downloaden. Wie stell ich das unter Ubuntu einfach an? http://geoweb.hft-stuttgart.de/SRTM/srtm_as_osm/
<zmoe> jo du hast recht ich hab einfach mal so drauf los gehauen ohne überhaupt zu wissen was passiert bzw wo was hin gespeichert/installiert wird 
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: man wget
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: deswegen weise ich auch so nachdrücklich drauf hin - lass das am besten nie zur geohnheit werden.
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: unter einer linuxdistribution isntalliert man so gut wie immer aus den sogenannten paketquellen der distribution - dann gibts keinen (oder nur sehr wenig) ärger, und sicherheitsupdate/bugfixes werden auch automatisch eingespielt
<zmoe> ja deshalb denk ich mach ich einfach wieder rm -rf /opt/lampp und weg is weg  
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: respektive, hangel dich einfach am besten mal durch die ganzen grundlagenartikel auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<zmoe> ja seh ich ein.. is denk ich echt besser ..weil linux gefällt mir und dann sollt ich echt etwas zeit investieren um bissle darüber bescheid zu wisseb
<zmoe> aber aller anfang isch schwer.. ich hoff ich blick das schnell
<LetoThe2nd> es ist halt einfach ein bisschen anders.
<zmoe> weiss du wie ich schnell von meinen benutzer zum root wechsel im terminal
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du a) nicht wild zeug runterlädts und b) nicht alles mögliche abtippst was irgendwer irgendwo ins netz gestellt hast, dann hast du das meiste kapiert.
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: weiss ich, aber werd ich dir nicht sagen.
<zmoe> wieso nicht ? möchte das lampp löschen
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<zmoe> kenn net mal das root passwort fällt mir grad ein
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: weils unter ubuntu keins gibt :)
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: deswegen - verwende sudo.
<zmoe> fehler bei Authentifizierung
<zmoe> da muss doch eins erstellt worden sein
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: nein. lass mich raten, du hast den artikel nicht mal im ansatz gelesen.
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-im-Terminal
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: es gibt unter ubuntu user, denen ist die benutzung von sudo erlaubt.
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: und die müssen sich bei sudo mit dem *eigenen* password authentifizieren.
<zmoe> ja hast recht ich muss mir die grundlagen durchlesen
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: *nicht* mit dem root-passwort (das ja schliesslich nicht existiert)
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: wie hast du das überhaupt nach /opt gekriegt?
<zmoe> aber das is total kompliziert das alleine hinzubekommen
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: eigentlich nicht. man muss nur ein wenig lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: und es hätte schon gereicht hättest du den eingabeprompt von sudo genau gelesen ;)
<zmoe> schade das kenn linux experte nebenan wohnt ^^
<LetoThe2nd> dafür brauchts kein expertentum. geh halt einfach mal zu deiner LUG, in greifbarer nähe gibts doch sicher was.
<swed1> LetoThe2nd: gibt es sowas auch mit gui, oder als einfach, ich hab gerade keine Zeit alles zu inhalieren und zu testen
<swed1> ne Url Liste mit der ich den downloadmanager füttern kann würds auch tun
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: was den... schau kurz nach was der parameter für rekursiven download ist und gib ihm den link den du auch uns gegeben hast.
<zmoe> sry LUG ? 
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: wenn dir das zuviel arbeit ist, dann sorry.
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: linux user group
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: lieg ich damit einigermassen richtig? http://linuxwiki.de/LugLudwigsburg/Treffen
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: respektive http://linuxwiki.de/LugLudwigsburg
<LetoThe2nd> swed1: hier, nen googler schenk ich dir noch: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/273743/using-wget-to-recursively-fetch-a-directory-with-arbitrary-files-in-it
<zmoe> danke ja perfekt
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: :)
<zmoe> vielen dank dir ! klasse Typ ;) also ich werd mir deinen Rat annehmen und mir die grundlagen durchlesen. Schönen tag noch ..muss jetz zum pokern ^^
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: good luck
<fjodor> sagmal kann man dieses computrace/anti-theft mit linux nutzen?
<bekks> Was ist das?
<fjodor> scheinbar ein hardware-to-internet link, der unabhängig vom bootmedium etc funktioniert
<fjodor> um diebstahl festzustellen und der laptop lässt sich dann sperren, zumindest so wie ich das verstanden habe
<bekks> Dann hat es ja nichts mit Linux, insbesondere nicht mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<fjodor> weiß nicht vielleich tmuss man software dafür laufen lassen zum registrieren oder so
<bekks> Das kann Dir der Hersteller sicher beantworten.
<fjodor> kk
<fjodor> mmh dieses computrace scheint wohl mist zu sein
<jokrebel> hi
<jokrebel> Hab hier eine SSD welche ich per USB-Adapter an mein Ubuntu stecke. Leider wird sie mit GParted nicht angezeigt. Bei "tail -f /var/log/syslog" kommt beim ab- und wieder anstecken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5817539/
<bekks> Hast du die Platte mal ohne Adapter angeschlossen?
<jokrebel> bekks: Das würd ich als nächstes mal versuchen wenn das Erfolg versprechen könnte. Dafür muss ich halt hier nur erstmal nen Rechner finden der SATA-Anschlüsse frei hat und den dann aufschrauben.  
<ppq> dürfte sich lohnen. die fehlermeldung kommt von hdparm, das über usb nicht mit der platte kommunizieren mag
<jokrebel> ok, dann mach ich das mal. Danke vorerst.
<Guest1714> hallo! eine frage... ich habe mir gerade ubuntu 12.04 testweise installiert. bisher läuft es so halbwegs. ich habe nun testweise ein spiel im vollbildmodus gestart. nach beenden des spiels wird die ursprüngliche auflösung nicht wieder hergestellt. wo ist da der fehler?
<Guest1714> die erste suche bei google hat nicht wirklich ein ergebnis gebracht.
<jokrebel> Guest1714: Selbst nach reboot nicht?
<bekks> logout und login sollten reichen.
<Guest1714> na ja... nach abmelden und wieder anmelden passt wieder alles
<Guest1714> aber das kann's doch eigentlich nicht sein. wieso klappt das nicht?
<bekks> Das Spiel setzt beim Beenden die Auflösung nicht wieder zurück.
<Guest1714> genau
<bekks> Daran kann Ubuntu leider nichts ändern.
<Guest1714> das spiel ist pingus... aber dürfte bei anderen auch so sein
<Guest1714> liegt das an meiner hardware?
<bekks> Das liegt am Spiel.
<Guest1714> aso... schade. dann hilft wohl nur der fenstermodus, falls ich mal zocken möchte.
<dreamon> Oder vielleicht im Spiel die gleiche Auflösung wählen wie die des Desktops.. (falls möglich)
<Guest1714> das habe ich schon
<Guest1714> ist aber so ne art breitbild (ich glaube 16:10), was ich da als desktopauflösung habe.
<dreamon> Ich habs hier gerade probiert (1366x768) hier gehts
<Guest1714> oder 16:9, 1366x768
<Guest1714> bei mir nicht :-/
<Guest1714> ich bin mal froh, dass ubuntu (scheinbar) überhaupt so gut auf meinem eee pc läuft.
<Guest1714> ist ein recht krüppeliges ding, weil er so ne hybridgrafikkarte hat.
<jokrebel> Kann ich die SSD wenn sie nicht per USB sondern direkt am SATA hängt überhaupt gefahrlos ab/an-stecken während der Rechner läuft, um die (hoffentlich anderen) Meldungen in "tail -f /var/log/syslog" zu sehen? 
<bekks> Nein.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wie mach es dann?
<bekks> Runterfahren. Anstecken. Booten.
<jokrebel> ja klar. Aber "tail -f /var/log/syslog" zeigt mir dann ja kein "vorher/nachher" wenn ich im Betrieb nicht aus/ein-stecken darf ;-)
<bekks> Ja, so ist das halt, wenn man keinen hotpluggable controller hat.
<jokrebel> Nun gut. Auch direkt an nem Rechner wird die SSD per GParted nicht gelistet. Aus grade genannten Gründen kann ich die Meldungen von "tail -f /var/log/syslog" nicht liefern. Wie mach ich nun weiter?
<bekks> dmesg statt tail.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wobei halt da schon _viel_ drinsteht. Wie find ich das für mein Problem relevante?
<jokrebel> ppq: Oder hast Du ne Idee?
<bekks> jokrebel: Schieb es doch in einen Pastebin.
<jokrebel> bin ich grad dabei. Ist von dort aus nur nicht ganz so einfach wie hier.
<jokrebel> Leider bekomm ich die Formatierung nicht besser hin (warum auch immer - hab es mit mehreren PastBin-Seiten und verschiedenen Einstellungen versucht; leider steht das dann nach dem Absenden alles in einer Zeile) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5821867/
<ppq> oO
<ppq> mach einfach dmesg | pastebinit
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was da wieder schief läuft: dmesg | pastbinit liefert http://paste.ubuntu.com/ 
<eixV> .o( so was aehnliches hat mein pastebinit gemacht, als ich ihm eizeiliges gepipet hab, hmm )
<FrankTheTank> Hi, mein Server kann keine Domains mehr auflösen. Verstehe nicht ganz warum, ich habe bereits mehrere DNS-Server ausprobiert. Eine IP kann ich jederzeit anpingen, namen können nicht aufgelöst werden. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch zur Fehleranalyse tun kann? Ubuntu 12.04 Server.
<jokrebel> Habs jetzt mit nem anderen Terminal hoffentlich hinbekommen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5825965/ …keine Ahnung was da in der KDE-Konsole schief läuft.
<jokrebel> bekks: ppq: ^-- jetzt dmesg endlich lesbar ;-)
<ppq> jokrebel: sdb erkennt er, auch die partitionen
<jokrebel> Muss dazu sagen, dass dieser Rechner bereits ein SATA- und eine IDE-Platte drin hat. Die SSD hab ich zusätzlich am 2ten SATA-Anschluß drangesteckt.
<joerg__> gibt es einen shortcut, mit dem man ubuntu per tastendruck herunterfahren kann? bei meiner windows installation hatte ich es so eingerichtet, dass ein druck auf den auf den netzschalter des rechners das BS herunterfährt.
<ppq> joerg__: in xubuntu (xfce) kann man das unter "energieverwaltung" einstellen, falls du das nutzt. für unity weiß ich es nicht
<joerg__> ich nutze (leider) unity
<swed1> Hallo, ich bräuchte mal kurz Hilfe. Und  zwar hab ich 200 *.osm Dateien in einem Verzeichnis, die durch mit einem Tool namens maptool konvertiert werden müssen. Normalerweise ist die Vorgehensweise pro Datei so: "maptool -i Lat-2Lon-60Lat-1Lon-59.osm Lat-2Lon-60Lat-1Lon-59.bin" - bin ist das Ausgabeformat. Ich möchte jetzt alle Dateien auf einen Rutsch konvertieren. Wie geht das? Wahrscheinlich ist das nur ein kniff mit bash. Kann
<swed1> jemand weiterhelfen?
<ppq> swed1: find und/oder xargs, das kannst du mal recherchieren :)
<ppq> < ist im bett, gn8
<jokrebel> bekks: Hast Du noch ne Idee?
<eixV> swed1: {bas,z}zsh-kniff: for i in *.osm; do maptool -i $i ${i%osm}bin;done
<eixV> .o( ich sollt auch ins bett gehn ...)
<jokrebel> hm - nun dann geh ich auch mal Richtung Schlafstätte… Gute Nacht
<swed1> eixV: danke
<eixV> dasbash und zsh sind allerdings nicht ubuntu-spezifik ;-)
<hans_> hi
<hans_> ich möchte gerne den usb-imagewriter nutzen - aber irgendwie ist der nicht im software-center 
<hans_> ich glaube ich habe die universe paketquellen freigeschaltet - aber finde trotzdem nix (raring)
<hans_> Paket usb-imagewriter kann nicht gefunden werden.
<duelle> Hallo, ich habe einen DNS-Server aufgesetzt, habe dabei aber das Problem, dass die clients zwar mit dig die richtige IP erhalten, Pings aber mit unknown host Fehlermeldung fehlschlagen.
<sf3978> hans_: schau mal im terminal mit: "apt-get -s install usb-imagewriter"
<hans_> sf3978: apt-get -s install usb-imagewriter
<hans_> ups mom
<hans_> Paket usb-imagewriter kann nicht gefunden werden.
<sf3978> entweder du hast nicht die richtigen paketquellen oder das gibt es dann im raring nicht mehr
<hans_> sf3978: ich glaube das gibts in raring nicht mehr
<sf3978> kann sein. evtl. kann das jemand mit raring testen.
<hans_> sf3978: im wiki ist keine rede davon dass usb-imagwriter nicht mehr in den universe paketquellen ist
<hans_> ubuntuusers-wiki
<hans_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB#USB-Imagewriter
<sf3978> im wiki stehn nur 12.04 und 12.10
<hans_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/usb-imagewriter
<hans_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-imagewriter
<sf3978> dann hast du evtl. nicht die richtigen paketquellen aktiviert
<hans_> universe ist akti
<hans_> v
<hans_> hmm... danke für die hilfe. ich boote besser mal windows
<sf3978> duelle: mit tcpdump könntest du feststellen, ob evtl. mit ping, keine anfrage beim dns-server ankommt.
<BruceSato> Hi, hat schon jemand versucht, gw2 unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen?
<BruceSato> morschen
<BruceSato> hat jemand erfahrung mit crossover für Linux?
<_moep_> geht
<BruceSato> irgendwie haut bei mir die freischaltung net hin, habs gekauft, aber email und passwort nimmt er nicht an(bzw. nimmt er an, aber er will im termin das su-passwort)
<bekks> Es gibt idR kein su Passwort, nur eines für sudo.
<BruceSato> hmm, jetzt hat er es angenommen, hatte vorher die trial drauf, und die wollte er net freischalten
<BruceSato> hat jemand mit crossover mmos getestet (ausser wow...)
<BruceSato> ??
<BruceSato> ich versuch nämlich grad als test guild wars 2 zu installieren, um zu schauen ob es läuft
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-02
<swed1> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich auf der Konsole die Dateigröße des gesamten Datenbestands eines Dateitypen (*.bin) erhalten kann?
<sdx23> swed1: du -sh /*/**.bin # die verwandte Shell muss dann erweitertes Globbing können - sonst brauchst du find.
<swed1> sdx23, danke das hat mich weitergebracht
<Tu0r> hi, ich nutze Thunderbird (auf einem Kubuntu 13.04). Mein Standart Browser ist chromium. Wenn ich auf einen link im Thunderbird klicke, geht der Moun auf und will dass ich Firefox installiere. Weis jemand wie ich Thunderbird beibringen kann, dass er meinen Standartbrowser nehemen soll?
<em1nor> Tu0r: unter einstellungen -> anhänge für http und https chromium auswählen
<jay> exit
<Tu0r> em1nor: da ist bei mir eingehend und ausgehend.. ich finde da nix mit http/https ...
<leszek> hi
<ole`01> leszek, hi
<pog> ich wollte in mc ein Pfad aktualisieren, kann man da sowas zwei zwei Pfade syncen?
<pog> vermutlich drängt sich rsync auf, denn ich möchte einfach die neuen Files (einer neueren Distrubution von pmwiki) in meine Applikation reinschreiben, ohne dort was zu ändern.
<pog> ausser gewisse alte sachen mit neuen ersetzen v.a. module.
<|Frodo|> hallo! :-) welchen email-client nutzt ihr für openPGP? welchen unter kde, welchen unter xfce? nutzt ihr pgp/mime oder (noch) pgp/inline?   ...  viele frage, aber ich wäre für praxiserfahrungen dankbar. :-)
<ppq> |Frodo|: u.a. enigmail für thunderbird ist recht verbreitet
<|Frodo|> ppq: hast du eigene erfahrungen?
<ppq> |Frodo|: ehrlich gesagt ist das die einzige lösung, die ich bisher probiert habe
<ppq> für erfahrungsberichte fragst du also besser andere ;)
 * |Frodo| hatte bis vor kurzem kmail (version 1.x) bzw. alpine (leider nur pgp/inline) genutzt. da ich nun wohl auf kmail2 wechseln müßte und bekanntlich viel unzufriedenheit mit diesem client gibt, überlege ich halt zu wechseln.  ...  desweiteren benötige ich einen client für gpg-unerfahrene user (verwandtschaft).
<koegs> woah, /me-spam :D
<|Frodo|> koegs: sorry
<ppq> immerhin in einer zeile :)
<|Frodo|> koegs: ist "/me" hier unerwünscht?
<koegs> |Frodo|: nicht direkt, bringt aber in zusammenhang mit support-fragen recht wenig :)
<koegs> ausserdem wurde ich von einem riesigen gelben Dreizeiler erschlagen als ich hier reinguckte
<ppq> armes koegs :(
<koegs> und weil ich nix beitragen kann, halte ich jetzt wieder die klappe
<|Frodo|> koegs: also erschlagen wollte ich hier niemanden  ...dafür würden mir eher andere zielpersonen vorschweben ;-)
<geser> "mutt" wurde noch nicht erwähnt als e-mail-client
<|Frodo|> geser: ja, mutt kann auch pgp/mime. leider bin ich (bisher) nie wirklich warm geworden mit mutt und (daher) bei (al)pine "hängengeblieben...
<|Frodo|> *seufz* 160 user im chat, aber gerade einmal _2_ davon können etwas zum thema email-verschlüsselung beitragen! kein wunder, daß es die NSA so einfach hat...  :-(
<k1l> ich nutze thunderbird mit enigmail und bin glücklich
<LetoThe2nd> |Frodo|: ich verkneife mir da jetzt jeden kommentar, ausser -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic wenn du das weiter erörtern willst
<k1l> da kann ich dir bei deinem kde problem nicht helfen
<Minipluto> <-- wie k1l
<pog> |Frodo|: ich hab evolution verwendet, und das ging.
<|Frodo|> LetoThe2nd: keine angst, den "NSA-post" konnte ich mir zwar nicht verknaeifen, aber eigentlich suche ich (ubuntu-gebundene) programmtips und -erfahrungen.
<|Frodo|> pog: evolution käme wohl vor allem für xfce in frage. ist der client stabil und gut für laien (verwandtschaft) bedienbar?
<pog> es war der default-client für ubuntu unter gnome, ich fand ihn o.k. Allerdings kann ich keine Aussage für die neusten Versionen machen. Zur Zeit arbeite ich auch v.a. mit Webmail, da ich oft auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern bin.
<pog> er war gut bedienbar, |Frodo|. Aber vielleicht würde ich heute eher thunderbird verwenden (hier sehe ich grad eine Anleitung http://wiki.piratenpartei.de/HowTo_Emails_verschlüsseln_mit_PGP_mit_Thunderbird)
<kubine> Title: HowTo Emails verschlüsseln mit PGP mit Thunderbird – Piratenwiki (at wiki.piratenpartei.de)
<|Frodo|> pog: ja, irgendwie läuft alles immer auf thunderbid+enigmail hinaus...
<k1l> du kannst ja ne liste machen mit pgp/mime clients. davon streichste dann alle die du nicht magst und dann nimmste einfach thunderbird ;p
<k1l> ansonsten ist das recht schwierig zu sagen ob $person damit einfach zurechtkommt da da ja jeder anders drauf ist. wenn du kmail nicht willst würde ich einfach mal nen testlauf mit thunderbird starten
<jokrebel> was kann ich tun, damit mein Ubuntu (12.04 unity) nicht mehr den Monitor in den Standby lässt? Bildschirm abschalten wenn inaktiv ist auf "nie". >Trotzdem geht der Bildschirm nach gewisser Zeit aus (was besonders lästig ist, weil dann auch der TV im Picture-in-picture-Modus ausschaltet)
<leszek> jokrebel: probiers mal mit dem Kommandozeilen Befehl: xset -dpms
<leszek> das schaltet dpms aus
<jokrebel> dpms? OK - schau ich mir mal an, danke.
<fjodor> hey kann mir jemand sagen welche programme die cryptomodule im kernel benutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: 1x googlen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_API_(Linux)
<fjodor> LetoThe2nd: ja klar, filesystems, aber im prinzip kann doch jedes programm
<fjodor> das benutzen, welche programme benutzen das denn?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: ja, aber das war ja nicht die frage.
<fjodor> nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: jein - bzw., da niemand sich in ne globale liste eintragen muss der dieses api verwenden will, ist die frage so ohnehin nicht beantwortbar.
<Minipluto> kann man mit einem Präfix in der Konsole temporär ein Programm so starten, dass die Oberfläche in englisch ist?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: ergo: die naheliegendste antowrt ist: jeder der will, und ein paar beispiele (siehe artikel.)
<fjodor> ne da sind ja eben keine beispiele
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: erste zeile.
<fjodor> ja ipsec und dm-crypt
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: üblicherweise willman ja dann generisch. das ist LANG="X"
<LetoThe2nd> LANG="C mein ich.
<LetoThe2nd> ach komm.
<fjodor> aber mich interessiert ob es konkret programme gibt die das nutzen
<LetoThe2nd> LANG="C"
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd: danke. Hätte auch nach googlen können aber kein wunder, dass man nix findet, wenn man so verpeilt ist, dass man den falschen Begriff eintippt, weil man im Hinterkopf noch ganz andere Dinge hat *G*
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: logischerweise jedes programm dass ipsec oder dm-crypt verwendet.
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: (weiter wiederholungen der frage betrachte ich persönlihc damit als ignorierenswert)
<fjodor> LetoThe2nd: achsoooooo, ja dann sind ja alle meine fragen beantwortet
<fjodor> darauf bin ich garnicht gekommen, eine völlig unberechtigte frage. 
<jokrebel> leszek: Danke!  Scheint geklappt zu haben. Bisher (obwohl ich die Maus/Tastatur nicht mehr angefasst habe) kein Monitor-StandBy mehr. Überlebt das auch einen Reboot?
<sdx23> jokrebel: nö. Kann man in die Xorg.conf eintragen, wenn man will.
<jokrebel> soll heißen wenn ich jetzt aus und wieder anschalte hab ich das Problem des Standbye (obwohl in "Helligkeit und Sperren" ausgeschalten) wieder?
<sdx23> jokrebel: Was auch immer du mit xset einstellst überlebt keinen Xserver restart.
<apricot1> hi, ich möchte gern Daten+Programme auf dem USB-Stick haben. Von dort starten auf beliebigen PCs (ohne Admin Rechte!) Wie kann ich TC auf dem Stick installieren?
<apricot1> TC=TrueCrypt
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<apricot1> 12.04
<apricot1> also verschlüsselten Stick im Urlaub
<bekks> Das Wiki hast du dazu schon gelesen?
<apricot1> ubuntuusrers/Trucrypt - ja
<apricot1> aber da stand nix passendes
<bekks> Huh? Da steht doch wie man das installiert.
<apricot1> Ja, aber auf dem PC
<apricot1> ich will aber im Urlaub mit TC verschlüsselte Daten vom Stick verwenden
<bekks> Und das ist ein bootfähiger Stick?
<apricot1> nein
<bekks> Also ist das kein Ubuntu.
<apricot1> auf 'meinem' PC schon
<bekks> An welchen Rechnern auch immer der Stick verwendet werden soll: Du musst TrueCrypt für das jeweilige OS passend auf den Stick kopieren. Einen Container anlegen, und du bist fertig.
<apricot1> aber der SStick ist ein Datenstick - ohne System
<bekks> Und das hat nichts Ubuntu zu tun, weil es eben genau nicht um dein System geht.
<bekks> Und man kann auch Dateien auf auf Datensticks kopieren. :)
<apricot1> ja klar, aber wie installier/kopier ich TC auf den Stick?
<bekks> "cp quelle ziel"
<apricot1> einfach kopieren??? und das läuft?
<bekks> Probier es doch aus.
<bekks> Und den Rest bitte im Offtopic.
<k1l> apricot1: du musst TC auf dem Rechner installieren, nicht auf dem stick. der stick ist dann mit TC verschlüsselt.
<bekks> Es gab doch mal truecrypt portable.
<k1l> ob das bei den systemen ohne rootrechte installierbar ist kann ich nicht sagen
<maily> hi
<maily> wie ändere ich denn meinen domänennamen: habe momentan user@user-system-product-name ...
<maily> falls möglich per gui
<daswort> was nutzt du? version/arbeitsumgebung maily 
<maily> unity raring
<maily> ich probier mal "sudo hostname host.domain" mach einen reboot komme gleich
<bekks> Lass das.
<bekks> Das wird nicht funktionieren, ausser Du nutzt ernsthaft noch NIS-Domains.
<bekks> Denn nur und einzig und alleine dafür ist die Option da.
<eixV> aaaa
<maily_> schade hat nicht geklappt 
<daswort> Macht man das nicht einfach über `hostname`?
<bekks> maily_: Das sagte ich dir vorher.
<bekks> 0702 223909 < bekks> Das wird nicht funktionieren, ausser Du nutzt ernsthaft noch NIS-Domains.
<daswort> "man hostname"!
<maily> < hat heute zum ersten mal einen mailserver mit ddns zum laufen gebracht :)
<maily> mit raspberry pi - klappt per mutt, aber am entfernten rechner gehts noch nicht
<maily> bin aber schon hoch erfreut - das problem werde ich auch noch lösen ...
<daswort> maily~ brauchst du einen mail server oder wills du dich in der Materie vertiefen?
<daswort> +t
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-03
<dholbach> guten morgen
<dadrc> moin
<dholbach> ich such ein klein wenig Mithilfe bei der Übersetzung des Ubuntu Packaging Guides - die deutsche Übersetzung ist jetzt bei 66%, wenn wir auf 70% kommen, wird sie offiziell in's Archiv übernommen (und online gepostet)
<dholbach> also jegliche Hilfe wär sehr sehr sehr willkommen: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/de/+translate?show=untranslated :)
<kubine> Title: German (de) : Template “ubuntu-packaging-guide” : Translations : Series trunk : Ubuntu Packaging Guide (at translations.launchpad.net)
<Dandedilia> Moin
<Stachelritter> moin 
<Stachelritter> wie kann ich mount -a ohne sudo ausführen?
<vlt> Stachelritter: Nicht.
<vlt> Denke ich
 * vlt fällt fusermount ein
<Stachelritter> kannte ich noch nicht, ich schaue es mir ml an
<Stachelritter> zur not könnte ich meinen benutzer noch zu der sudouser list hinzufügen oder
<pog> kann man in mc ftp-server irgend in eine liste ablegen, ich hab einen komplizierten namen, und bei jedem FEhlschlag muss ich alles neu eingben..
<pog> und irgendwie klappt past auch nicht (muss da auch mal ohne screen versuchen).
<dadrc> Stachelritter, du kannst aber, wenn es dir eigentlich nur um bestimmte Mounts geht, Nutzern das Recht geben, die so zu nutzen
<pog> mit ctr-shit V kann ich in mc was in das promt-server fensterchen eingeben, aber nicht mittlere maustaste.  
<pog> schade, eine mäglichkeit zur Serververwaltung sehe ich in mc nicht. 
<jokrebel> pog: Wär da ein FTP-Programm nicht sinnvoller?
<pog> Stachelritter: wenn man mount als user und ohne passworte ausführen will, gibt es spezielle mountbefehle, fusermount wurde genannt, gibt glaub noch andere befehle oder namen.
<pog> na, wollte rasch, ein FTP ab meinem Vserver durchführen. mc ist ja an für sich sonst recht einfach.
<Stachelritter> vorallem möchte ich mount -a ausführen
<pog> das Problem stellt sich ja v.a. wenn man was in einem Script machen will.
<dadrc> mount -a ohne Rootrechte geht nicht, betrifft ja potentiell /
<pog> ich wollte mal spezielle USB-Drives automatisch an einene bestimmten Ort mounten, userspezifisch. Allerdings hab ich es noch nicht programmiert.
<pog> ja "mount" eignet sich nicht für user scripts.
<dadrc> Kannst du so allgemein nicht sagen, für einzelne Freigaben geht das durchaus. Genau dafür ist die Mountoption user ja da
<pog> o.k. kann sein, dass "mount" mit gewissen options auch als user durchgeführt werden darf. 
<pog> mount ist glaube eh nur ein sammelbefehl von unterschiedlichen mountbefehlen, die dann als option in "mount" fliessen.
<pog> schade, dass man bei mc eine fehlerhafte eingabe beim server nicht korrigieren kann
<Stachelritter> wie knan ich die IP adresse von einem eingehangenn cifs share herausfinden?
<dadrc> `gvfs-mount -l` zeigt die Shares an
<dadrc> Wenn da keine IP, sondern ein Hostname bei ist, halt einmal anpingen
<Stachelritter> oder kann mir sogar find den namen auflösen?
<dadrc> find? Wüsste nicht wie
<Stachelritter> gvfs-mount -l zeigt leider nichts
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion, welche Desktopumgebung?
<Stachelritter> ubuntu 12.04 KDE
<LetoThe2nd> im zweifelsfall ginge es immer über ne schlaue kombination aus mount, grep, awk und nslookup
<dadrc> Ohje, KDE. Die benutzen bestimmt kein gvfs.
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung.
<dadrc> Jemand von euch 'ne Idee, wieso LightDM + awesome meinen Keyring nicht immer entsperrt, wenn ich mich einlogge? Manchmal geht's, manchmal nicht.
<dadrc> Xubuntu 13.04, nur halt mit awesome statt xfwm4
<jokrebel> dadrc: Timeingproblem? Hab sowas ähnliches mit conky; gelöst mit dem Conky-Eigenen Zusatz " --pause=60"
<dadrc> hmmh. könnte man ein sleep davorpacken
<Tu0r>  hi, ich benutze kubuntu 13.04. ich habe ein vpnexoprtfile (vom router) importiert. bei ubuntu (nicht kubuntu) konnte ich es anklicken und dann aktivierte es sich einfach. wie aktiviere ich es hier unter Kubuntu?
<dadrc> Ich glaub, bei KDE ist KVpnc für sowas zuständig
<NTQ> Hi leute. ich hab hier Ubuntu mit Cinnamon installiert und ich hab das problem, dass ich fast nirgendwo einstellungen ändern kann, weder in Nemo, noch in gedit, noch die panel-größe oder position oder sonstwas. sogar der dconf-editor stellt immer alles wieder zurück, was ich ändere.
<NTQ> ich weiß jetzt nicht an welchen stellen man da schauen muss, ob da rechte oder besitzer falsch gesetzt sind
<apollo13> da bist wohl besser dabei wennst die mint leute fragst…
<jokrebel> NTQ: Aber vielleicht hilft ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cinnamon
<kubine> Title: Cinnamon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> ich hab mal im engl. mint-channel nachgefragt. mal abwarten. danach versuche ich einfach mal gesettings reset-recursively org.cinnamon oder sowas :)
<jan-studtheol> Hi. Ich fragte mich gerade, wie man anhand bestimmter Begriffe, die nicht im Dateinamen sondern im Inhalt einer Datei stehen, diese Dateien finden kann. Gibt es unter Ubuntu eine Suchfunktion, die das kann?
<dadrc> Wenn es Textdateien im weitesten Sinne sind, grp
<dadrc> ... grep
<dadrc> Ansonsten guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen an
<kubine> Title: Desktopsuchmaschinen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Tracker und Recoll wären wahrscheinlich Kandidaten
<jan-studtheol> Das ist das Stichwort - Destopsuchmaschinen. Habe gerade schon mehrere Begriffe in Suchmaschienen eingegeben, aber nicht gefunden, was ich suchte. Danke!
<exoon> kann ich mit dd eine festplatte mit nullen überschreiben, so dass defekte sektoren automatisch übersprungen (noch besser mit log) werden?
<Minipluto> exoon: für sowas gibts afaik das Tool badblocks
<exoon> Minipluto, ach, das überschribet auch?
<hrnz> exoon: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda conv=noerror &> log
<Minipluto> exoon: musst du dir mal durchlesen, habe es mal benutzt aber kann mich nicht mehr gut genug dran erinnern, um darüber eine Aussage zu treffen ;)
<Minipluto> aber soweit ich weiß schon, das macht nämlich auch mehrere Durchgänge, weil wenn man einfach alles mit Nullen überschreibt, muss das nicht heißen, dass man damit fehlerhafte Sektoren findet
<Minipluto> daher macht das z.B. alles mit einsen, danach nullen, danach 10101 u.s.w.
<deem> badblocks hat einen schreibenden test. aber ob das tool auch loggen kann weiß ich nicht
<exoon> wow, beim letzten mal badblocks waren es noch die sektoren 1024-1027 jetzt 16-27,32-... 
<exoon> ich hoffe die lässt sich überhaupt noch löschen.
<Minipluto> mit dem -o Parameter schreibt badblocks die kaputten blöcke in eine Datei. Damit kann man hinterher auch bei Bedarf noch mal gezielt über einen Bereich gehen
<jokrebel> exoon: Naja - scheint zu sterben das Teil … dringend sichern und gegen ne neue tauschen würde ich empfehlen.
<Minipluto> jo. Meinen Recherchen nach ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass man nicht mehr lange glücklich ist, sobald man fehlerhafte Sektoren hat.
<exoon> Garantie ist schon geklärt, überschreib die jetzt mit Nullen so gut wie es geht und ab.
<exoon> Seit ich die ersten Fehler gefunden habe, habe ich nur von der Platte gelesen. Eben mit dd den Anfang überschrieben und jetzt jede Menge neue Fehler in dem Bereich.
<exoon> hrnz, zum Glück habe ich mir deinen Befehl nochmal angeschaut .... sda (!)
<exoon> er funktioniert auch nicht, dd bricht trotzdem ab.
<Tu0r> moin, ich habe ein kleines script geschrieben welches eine rdp (rdesktop) verbindung aufbaut. Dies habe ich in /usr/local/bin gespeichert. ich möchte es nun aber (ohne terminal aufzumachen ausführen). So wie wenn ich ein programm starten würde (kde-> altF2 -> name des programms). Geht das?
<mat619> Hallo zusammen! Habe hier ein altes Fujitsu Lifebook C345 mit trident grafik unter 12.04 (Lubuntu minimal metapaket), dessen treiber ich ums verrecken nicht zum funktionieren bekomme. da's bei der low-end hardware aber eigentlich eh schon egal ist, wollte ich jetzt einfach den vesa treiber benutzen - doch der setzt 800x600 als standardauflösung. wie bekomme ich ihn am einfachsten dazu, 1024x768 zu verwenden?
<sieste> anyone using pocketsphinx already?
<sieste> currently i have pocketsphinx 0.8 working in terminal, I'm now trying to adapt the old gnome-voice-control 
<LetoThe2nd> !german > sieste 
<kubine> sieste: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<sieste> oh, sorry - äh entschuldigung :)
<sieste> hat jemand pocketsphinx 0.8 installiert? versuche gerade gnome-voice-control daran anzuflanschen
<mat619> OK, xorg.conf problem hat sich erledigt.
<mat619> Weiß jemand aber zufällig, wie man LXDE auf einen rutsch jegliche animationen verbietet? sprich shading beim logoff-bildschirm etc.
<mat619> das funktioniert mit vesa und der trident nämlich überhaupt nicht. blendet den bildschirm zeitweise auf weiß, bis die animation durch ist
<jokrebel> mat619: Hast Du das manuell aktiviert? Hier steht eher das Gegenteil über LXDE http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/3D-Desktop#LXDE
<kubine> Title: 3D-Desktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mat619> jokrebel: nein, hab lediglich das lubuntu-minimal metapaket installiert
<mat619> jokrebel: es sei denn, dort ist es aktiv gesetzt
<mat619> ich nehm auch eher an, das sind tatsächlich 2d-beschleunigte effekte. vesa kann ja nicht mal die.
<Mike1> guten Abend
<Mike1> ich hab einen Ubuntu-Rechner mit einer Samba-Freigabe auf einer 1,7TB-Partition mit 400GB frei
<Mike1> wenn ich die über cifs am Laptop mit Arch-Linux mounte zeigt er mir sie als 10GB groß mit 2,5GB frei an
<Mike1> das führt dazu, dass sich Dolphin beim Kopieren von Dateien mit mehr als 2,5GB beklagt
<Mike1> mit cp im Terminal klappt es, das überprüft nicht auf freien Speicher
<bekks> Dann wende dich vertrauensvoll an den Support von Archlinux, weil du genau dortd as Problem hast :)
<Mike1> sicher?
<Mike1> ich finde im Internet leider überhaupt nichts zu dem Problem
<bekks> Ganz sicher :)
<Mike1> und wenn ich jetzt das Ubuntu in der VirtualBox am Laptop boote und es dort auch auftritt? :>
<bekks> Mike1: Dann erst reden wir über ein Ubuntuproblem. :)
<TheInfinity> Mike1: dann kannst du hier weiterfragen. riecht aber extrem nach client problem.
<nevchen> bis demnächst
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-04
<clay> hi
<clay> wie kann ich mit $read SATZ bewirken, dass mehrere Wörter als Variable übernommen werden und nicht nur das erste?
<nevchen> moin
<Harald523> Kennt einer von euch eine Echtzeit-Anwendung für Linux als Audio-Effekt-Prozessor? (DSP)
<Harald523> So dass ich nen Hall oder Verzerrer auf ein Eingangssignal legen kann oder so was?
<dadrc> Gibt einiges, ist aber auf die Verwendung mit Jack ausgelegt
<Harald523> dadrc, wer ist Jack?
<dadrc> Eignet sich einfach besser als PulseAudio für Audiokrams
<dadrc> Ein Audioserver
<dadrc> Wenn du das halbwegs ernsthaft machen willst, würd ich sowieso zu Ubuntu Studio raten: Da ist der ganze Kram drauf und fertig konfiguriert.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Studio
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Studio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Ansonsten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack + http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tonstudio#Effekte-Equalizer
<kubine> Title: jack › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harald523> dadrc, Ich will doch bloß eine lustige Stimme im Mumble ausgeben
<Harald523> dadrc, das macht ein 80-Euro-Gamer-Kopfhörer einfach mal eben so
<Harald523> dadrc, das muss doch auch irgendwie ohne so einen Megaaufwand gehen+
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: dann schau, ob man in pulse irgendwie nen effekt einschleifen kann - aber mit "echtzeit" und "verlässlich" hat das halt nicht viel zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: und deine eingangsfrage ja so formuliert war, wurde dir von dadrc halt eben auch der weg dahin genannt.
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: so zum beispiel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43950/how-can-i-apply-a-ladspa-plugin-to-a-pulseaudio-stream
<kubine> Title: sound - How can I apply a LADSPA plugin to a PulseAudio stream? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: aber klar, mit 2 klicks ist das nie abgetan. dann nimm nen 80 euro behringer effekt und gut ;)
<dadrc> Alternativ kann man da was mit SoX basteln
<LetoThe2nd> basteln geht immer, klar.
<Harald523> ich kann nicht mit Kommandozeile basteln
<Harald523> nur mit Holz
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: dann bastel dir nen holzständer für: http://www.thomann.de/de/tchelicon_voicetone_create_xt.htm
<kubine> Title: Tchelicon Voicetone Create XT (at www.thomann.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: oder was ähnliches. gibts bestimmt wie sand am meer, war nur mein erster treffer.
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: abgesehen davon, wurden die ubuntu-bezogenen lösungen IMHO genannt.
<hsos> grep -a "Voucher login good for" /var/log/portalauth.log | sed  /mnt/usb/portalauth.log                       ... kann mir jemand bei dem skript helfen das die ausgabe bei grep in einer neuen zeile an der datei angehangen wird?
<LetoThe2nd> für was denn das sed... einfach ">> logfile"
<hsos> alles klar vielen dank, werds ausprobieren ;) manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht :D
<hsos> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit das er die zeile nicht drunterschreibt sondern drüber?
<Harald523> ok dann installier ich jetzt mal dieses JACK
<LetoThe2nd> hsos: dann eben sed. http://superuser.com/questions/246837/how-do-i-add-text-to-the-beginning-of-a-file-in-bash
<kubine> Title: How do I add text to the beginning of a file in Bash? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<LetoThe2nd> hsos: (oder eben eine der genannten lösungen)
<hsos> okay dankeschön :)
<Harald523> dadrc, ich hab da jetzt diesen Jack und dieses Qjackctl installiert, verstehe aber nur Bahnhof. Auch diese Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Qjackctl bringt mich keinen Schritt weiter
<kubine> Title: JACK Audio Connection Kit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harald523> Ich seh da nirgends meine Inputs und Outputs und auch nirgends etwaige Programme
<Harald523> Was muss man denn da einstellen?
<dadrc> Wie Leto schon sagte, das wär die Variante für richtige, ernstzunehmende Echtzeit-DSP-Anwendungen. Das richtet man nicht mal eben in 5 Minuten ein.
<dadrc> Die schnellste Möglichkeit, da was zu machen, wäre wie gesagt SoX, aber da weiß ich auch nur, dass es damit geht, nicht genau, wie
<pog> kann man eigentlich unter FTP (mit filezilla) auch einen Link erstellen? Oder geht das unter FTP grundsätzlich nicht?
<_moep_> ftp:bla:blubb@tld.net
<pog> Harald523: was ich mich bei jack so vage erinnern kann, ist dass man in der Konfiguration unterschiedliche inpute und outpute generieren kann. die Inpute und outpute  können (oder sind meistens) andere Musikprogramme
<_moep_> ftp//bla:blubb@tld.net
<pog> ich hab eben immer noch ein Hostingplatz wo ich nur mit FTP drauf komme.
<_moep_> und?
<pog> ich hätte lieber sshzugang und sftp.
<LetoThe2nd> und?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: a) wir wissen all dass du mint benutzt b) ftp-features sind völlig ubuntu-unabhängig c) dein hostergejammer ebenfalls
<pog> eben ich möchte nun einen Link machen, von einem komplizierten joomla-release-namen zu joomla
<LetoThe2nd> pog: also bitte, ab ins OT, oder wohin auch immer.
<pog> ja, es ist eine allgmeine frage zu ftp, verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: genau! *allgemein* ist das stichwort
<LetoThe2nd> pog: deswegen ist es nicht ubuntu-spezifisch und damit hier EOD.
<LetoThe2nd> hugh.
<pog> also o.k. 
<pog> im übringen ist jack auch überhaupt nciht ubuntu spezifisch...
<k1l> mode b
<LetoThe2nd> mode q
<setra> hallo könnte hilfe gebrauchen bei einem suspend issue mit Laptop C850D und 13.04
<setra> nach dem pm-suspend oder hibernate ist das Filesystem auf Read Only und ich kann aus dem pm-suspend.log nix herauslesen wo was falsch gelaufen ist
<k1l> setra: generell ist suspend und hibernation sehr stark geräte abhängig. eine garantie, dass es geht gibt es nicht. (treiber/unterstützungs probleme). aber du kannst ja mal die errormessages und logs in einen pastebin packen und den link hier zeigen. vlt hat ja einer eine idee
<setra> k1l, hier ist das pm-suspend.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843294 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<setra> Errormessages eigentlich gibt es keine während, oder nach suspend/hibernate. Das einzige das danach das System unbrauchbar ist weil das File System ist auf Read-Only und ich kann keinen befehl mehr absetzen, ohne das es einen Error auf der Commandline gibt.
<setra> hallo noch jemand da?
<zmoe> ja
<ZeroMC> ja
<setra> ok leute... jemand da der was damit anzufangen weiss mit dem suspend/hibernate problemchen?
<zmoe> weiss jmd wie man per terminal befehl .run dateien ausführt
<zmoe> sry mein zweiter tag mit ubuntu bzw linux
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: lass mich raten, geht um nen grafiktreiber
<setra> ./thisIsMyFirstProgram.run
<setra> vorher noch chmod +x thisIsMyFirstProgram.run ...und du bist dabei
<LetoThe2nd> setra: ganz langsam. in 9 von 10 fällen ist ja schon die annahme falsch, dass man das überhaupt laufen lassen sollte ;)
<dadrc> setra, gibt da ein paar Bugs zu, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass / bei Fehlern r/o gemacht wird. ext4 hat da in seltenen Fällen Probleme beim Hibernate, die dazu führen können.
<zmoe> hey hi :)... nein grafik ist alles top. xampp möcht ich installieren damit ich wieder bissle an Wordpress arbeiten kann
<zmoe> hab das ja schon mal hinbekommen aber habs vergesen wie
<LetoThe2nd> zmoe: danke für das gespräch, ich bin raus.
<zmoe> und die grundlagen les ich mir auch durch
<LetoThe2nd> habs dir gestern schon erklärt. hätte miene zeit wohl sinnvoller nutzen sollen.
<zmoe> alles klar danke trotzdem
<setra> LetoThe2nd, ja du hst recht, aber wenn du es so philosophisch betrachtest dann vergiss die frage nicht: wie kannst du ircen, wenn du den Pc eingeschaltet hast, dürfte man das eigentlich... ich beantworte nur fragen und stelle nicht in frage ob man das darf
<zmoe> weiss jmd anderes vielleicht wie man .run dateien per terminal ausführt bzw installiert
<setra> wie ich schon sagte... zuerst als ausführbar markieren und dann starten wie oben beschrieben
<k1l> setra:  hibternation ist nicht mein spezialgebiet
<k1l> zmoe: warum isntallierst du dir nicht einfach die pakete?
<setra> k1l, ok... schade
<zmoe> aso hab grad gesehn danke
<k1l> zmoe: also apache, mysql, php  werden ja  von ubutnu angeboten
<k1l> sich die xammp krankheit anzutun ist wirklich vollkommen unnötig unter linuxen mit einem guten paketsytem
<zmoe> ja bei xampp is alles schon dabei
<sysdef> k1l: ubnutu heisst das!
<k1l> ;p
<zmoe> aber vielleicht gibts in zukunft noch weitere .run dateien auf die ich stoßen werden ..dann wüsst ich schon mal wies geht
<k1l> zmoe: das ist alles "am system vorbei installieren" das wird früher oder später zu problemen führen _und_ hat wesentliche nachteile wie keine automatischen updates etc
<zmoe> also sollte ich .run dateien meiden?
<k1l> zmoe: ja, vor allem wenn das system ja schon selber alles anbietet
<zmoe> wenn ich über Synaptic nach apache suche dann findet der tausend sachen kein plan was ich dann anwählen bzw runterladen sol
<zmoe> l
<dadrc> Dafür gibt's dann das Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LAMP
<kubine> Title: LAMP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zmoe> danke.  Das Problem fängt bei mir nicht an das ich zu faul bin selbst zu suchen sondern vielmehr nach was ich suchen soll
<hsos> Hallo kann mir wer bei folgendem Problem helfen? Es geht darum das die Datei nur in eine neue Datei gespeichert wird, falls Zeilen vorhanden sind: http://pastebin.com/Dmc20AZm
<kubine> Title: [Bash] nurWennZeileVorhanden - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> hsos: bei fragen zu bash direkt kannst du auch gerne die bash spezis in ##bash.de fragen
<hsos> okay dann statte ich denen mal einen besuch ab :)
<hsos> da ist aber niemand
<sysdef> freenode-konform heisst es ##bash-de
<hsos> danke!
<blobb43> Hallo, ein Skript läuft in einem Screen,welches aufgrund eines Bugs unregelmäßig hängenbleibt. Bug ist im Moment zu aufwändig zu fixen. Vorgehen bisher war immer, ssh einloggen,script killen, script neustarten. Ist es möglich so etwas irgendwie einem User von aussen ohne Konsolenzugang machen zu lassen?
<k1l> achja, nicht . sondern -
<dadrc> blobb43, nicht ohne arbartige Verrenkungen, nein.
<dadrc> *abartige
<blobb43> ne kleine Verrenkung wär ok, aber abartig ist nicht gut ^^
<apricot1> hab ein Prob mit Ubuntu 12.04 + VirtualBox: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415157/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu12...04 + VirtualBox › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> blobb43, du  könntest versuchen, einen Nutzer zu erstellen, der statt 'ner Shell beim Login ein Skript startet, das das andere Skript neustartet (oder so). Bin mir nur gerade nicht sicher, ob man das sicher hinkriegt...
<blobb43> hm das wär ne idee
<swed1> kann mann einen Prozess killen ohne dass man die PID weiß? Also das man nur den namen killt?
<jokrebel> swed1: ja
<jokrebel> killall firefox 
<geser> oder pkill
<swed1> danke
<jokrebel> swed1: xkill könnte Dich auch noch interessieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kill#Links
<kubine> Title: kill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit (zB. per Terminal-Befehl wär schön, weil das dann auch per ssh gehen würde) die benutzte Desktopumgebung herauszufinden.
<davman> Hi Ich suche einen wysiwyg Editor für Webseiten. Was gibt es da? Kompozer wird vom Paketmanager nicht mehr angeboten
<stevieh> jokrebel: die, die gerade läuft? oder die default gestartet wird?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Hauptsächlich jene welche gerade läuft. Aber auch der Rest wäre nicht uninteressant. Könnt ja auch sein, dass mehrere Benutzer mit verschiedenen DE eingelogged sind.
<dAnjou> davman: willst du sowas öfter machen oder is das nur, um mal eben nur eine seite hinzuklatschen
<davman> ich muß eine bestehende (recht komplexe) Seite immer mal wieder verändern. 
<stevieh> jokrebel: ich befürchte fast, es wird keinen Standardweg geben, du wirst mit einem pstree wohl sehr schnell sehen, was da läuft und - hmm - wo wird grad die aktuelle Xsession gestartet? 
<jokrebel> stevieh: Danke, hätt ja sein können dass es da etwas wie "lsb_release -a" auch für die DE gibt.
<stevieh> jokrebel: vielleicht gibt es ja sowas wirklich, weil zum schluss der dm weiss, was er startet...
<jokrebel> Hm - wenn man mehrere DE installiert hat, kommt man im LightDM-Auswahlmenü nicht mehr an die unteren Einträge ran (eigentlich sollte da unter Lubuntu noch Xubuntu kommen, das passt aber nicht mehr auf den Bildschirm und kann somit gar nicht ausgewählt werden). Was tun (ohne andere DEs entfernen zu müssen)?
<geser> jokrebel: du könntest in ~/.dmrc schauen, das dürfte bei einigen DEs funktionieren
<geser> war auf deine erste Frage
<jokrebel> geser: Dacht ich mir fast ;-) Danke, schau ich mir gleich mal an.
<geser> wenn du weißt, wie die Sessions heißen, kannst du auch versuchen denn Wert für den User in die .dmrc zu schreiben (auch wenn es nicht ganz elegant ist)
<jokrebel> geser: Danke. Das sieht gut aus.
<rhagu> hi, ich würde gerne einen mozilla sync server nach diesem howto installieren: http://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync.html ist es möglich die software als deb zu installieren damit ich sie später wieder vernünftig deinstallieren kann?
<kubine> Title: Run your own Sync Server Mozilla Services (at docs.services.mozilla.com)
<rhagu> ich glaube es geht mit checkinstall oder so
<tic55> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu mit einem Umts Stick. Da ich einen 5gb Tarif habe, würde mich interessieren, welchen Trafficzähler man benutzen kann, der sich auch schön in Ubuntu einfügt. Weiß da jemand bescheid?
<ppq> tic55: das hier dürfte dich interessieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> tic55: oder, was leider nicht drinsteht, ipac-ng
<ppq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<kubine> Title: HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tic55> ppq: apt findet kein ipac-ng
<tic55> im wiki finde ich keine tools mit GUI
<ppq> tic55: hier noch ein fund: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ntm-network-traffic-monitor.html
<agentsoul> Die Meldung "Sie haben ihr Netzwerk mit einer .local Domäne eingerichtet. Dies wird nicht empfohlen und ist zudem nicht mit der automatischen Erkennung von Netzwerkdiensten (Avahi) vereinbar. Der Dienst wurde deaktiviert." bedeutet was?
<agentsoul> Also W-LAN läuft aber die Meldung kam heute zum ersten mal und ich wüsste nicht das ich etwas geändert habe.
<agentsoul> bin mal off
<jokrebel> Das ist ja echt grausam, dass man in LightDM noch nicht mal scrollen kann wenn man ein paar mehr DEs drin hat. Die Liste fängt in der Mitte vom Bildschirm an und man kommt an die unteren Einträge nicht heran. Alleine Gnome nimmt ja schon 4 Einträge ein. Ganz umständlich kann man Einträge einzeln herausnehmen http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<kubine> Title: login - How to remove session entries from LightDM? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich die Channelliste mit xchat 2.8.8 herunterlade dann hängt sich XChat auf. Das passiert aber nur bei Freenode bei anderen Servern passiert das nicht.
<dreamon_> Habe .xchat2 auch schon umbenannt .. Der Fehler bleibt jedoch bestehen. Das Problem taucht aber unter xfce nicht auf.
<ThreeM> nimm hexchat
<ThreeM> xchat fork, xchat wird netmehr weiterentwickelt
<dreamon_> ThreeM, Scheint nicht in den Paketquellen zu sein.
<ThreeM> http://hexchat.org
<kubine> Title: HexChat (at hexchat.org)
<ThreeM> oder halt hier: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<kubine> Title: HexChat stable : Gwendal LE BIHAN (at launchpad.net)
<ThreeM> oh ich kann auch mal updaten
<dreamon_> Hab die ppa eingegeben und installiere gerade. Es hagelt aber einige Errors -> WARNUNG: Der Vorgabewert »SANT« für das Schema (/schemas/apps/gtodo/prefs/hl-indays) konnte nicht verarbeitet werden
<ThreeM> re
<dreamon_> Ähm.. Warnings
<ThreeM> warning is doch ok :)
<dreamon_> mom ich start ma
<dreamon_> Hmpf.. hexchat sieht ja fast identisch aus. So identisch, das es sogar den gleichen Freezer an der gleichen stelle macht ;)
<ThreeM> :)
<apricot1> habe beim IM-Jitsi keine cam. In Camorama funktioniert die webcam jedoch einwandfrei...
<ThreeM> bei mir gehts :)
<dreamon_> Verwende Gnome-Classic.. unter xfce gehts.. tjooo.. gübel
<dreamon_> +r
<ThreeM> mal über terminal gestartet und geguckt obs ne fehlermeldung gibts beim absturz?
<dreamon_> ThreeM, xchat ist nicht sehr gesprächig.. gibt keinen pieps von sich.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wie lange hast Du denn gewartet um es als "abgestürzt" (ohne Fehlermeldung) deklarieren zu können?
<dreamon> zwischen 10sekunden und 5Minuten..
<dreamon> Das Problem tritt nur bei freenode auf.
<dreamon> Das habs schon mal -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/276229
<kubine> Title: Bug #276229 “Xchat freezes while trying to list freenode channel...” : Bugs : “xchat-gnome” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Ilian> Ich würde gerne mit Mixxx auf meiner On-Board-Soundkarte 2 Kanäle (front) für Kopfhörer und 2 (rear) für Stereoanlage ausgeben. Weiß aber noch nicht wie. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> Was ist denn überhaupt Mixxx?
<Ilian> Ein Programm zum Mixen von Musik. (In den Paketquellen vorhanden).
<jokrebel> Ah … Erster Anlaufpunkt dafür wäre dann wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mixxx
<kubine> Title: Mixxx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ilian> Es geht auch weniger um das Programm (denke ich) als mehr das ich keine Ahnung habe, welche Pulse Audio Kanäle ich nehmen soll (1-32). Oder welche andere Option in Frage kommen könnte.
<Harald523> Welches war noch mal das Paket, das man installieren musste um kopiergeschützte dvds auszulesen?
<Harald523> libdll oder so?!
<Fuchs> libdvdcss 
<jokrebel> Ilian: Da schon ALSA und Pulse selbst ein sehr komplexes Thema sind solltest Du vielleicht mit den beiden im Wiki beginnen.
<Ilian> Ach schade, dachte ich könnte wenigstens dieses Thema mal in ein paar Minuten abhandeln. Dafür scheint Ubuntu nicht geeignet. ;-)
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<BA7> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte ein Ordner auf mein USB kopieren, jedoch kommt "Fehler beim Erstellen des Ordners: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar" An anderen PCs kann ich auf dem USB mit Lese und Schreibrechten zugreifen
<imox> ThreeM: kannst mir sagen wir? ich les grad das wiki aber raff nicht wie
<ThreeM> uff müsst ich aufm server gucken wo ich das gemacht hab
<imox> ThreeM: magst du nach schauen ;) wäre sehr nett 
<KojiroAK> imox~ du willst also dauerhaft einbinden für alle verfügbar?
<imox> genau
<KojiroAK> imox~  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs unter "Eintrag in die fstab" ist das sehr genau beschrieben.
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> KojiroAK: ich sagte doch grad schon das ich das grad lesen seit ner weile und bekomms nicht hin 
<ThreeM> .//192.168.1.100/Tausch /media/austausch cifs user=otto,passwd=geheim  0 0
<ThreeM> das sieht glaub ich auch so aus wie ich das gemacht hab
<imox> das geht nicht
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<ThreeM> mom ich guck kurz
<imox> bekks: http://pastebin.com/ki33Lh2Y 
<kubine> Title: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.178.12/storage, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<KojiroAK> imox~ ist cifs-utils installiert?
<KojiroAK> imox~ und dann gerne noch die fstab
<ThreeM> so
<imox> KojiroAK: ^^ sorry nu gehts aber die user haben keine rechte
<ThreeM> /srv-backup/JBackup /mnt/backup cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,nounix,workgroup=hopa-hamburg.de,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,rw 0 0
<imox> ok echt dummer fehler ^^
<ThreeM> und das lüppt prima
<ThreeM> also im prinzip genau das was im wiki steht
<imox> aber credentials root
<imox> das ist dann doch nur für root
<ThreeM> nein
<ThreeM> das is nur der pfad wo das file liegt
<ThreeM> da hätte auch /home/blöderuser stehen können
<imox> hmm ok 
<KojiroAK> imox~ für dich wichtig dürften file_mode und dir_mode sein.
<ThreeM> workgroup kannste auch weglassen
<ThreeM> iocharset hilft
<ThreeM> aber ansonsten isses das selbe wie im wiki halt
<imox> ok gut das hat mich verwirrt
<imox> ich dachte die datei bruacht jeder user
<KojiroAK> imox~ credentials?
<ThreeM> nene, das brauch fsab nur um die zugangsdaten an das ziel zu übergeben
<ThreeM> in dem falle ne windows freigabe
<KojiroAK> Ah, darum das nounix
<fabi545> Hallo, ich versuche gerade Flash in Epiphany zum laufen zu bekommen, ich habe gelesen, dass ich dafür die 32bit version von flash brauche (habe ein 64bit Ubuntu) wenn ich aber flashplugin-installer:i386 installieren möchte bekomme ich folgende Meldung: "ür Paket »update-notifier-common:i386« existiert kein Installationskandidat."
<imox> KojiroAK:  joa
<ThreeM> KojiroAK, wobei ich mich grad frage wieso man unter linux ne smb freigabe einrichten soll xD
<ThreeM> also wieso net nfs nutzen oder sowas
<imox> perfekt geht alles
<imox> danke euch ThreeM  KojiroAK  ;) 
<imox> dir auch bekks  ;) 
<ThreeM> no problem
<Varakh> hi. gibts ne möglichkeit mein empathy package upzudaten, wenn ich auf 12.04 bin? der segfault nervt, wenn ich auf konten gehe, während ich angemeldet bin :)
<Varakh> noch jemand da? ;D
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-05
<hsos> Hallo ich hab ein Syntax Fehler in meinem Skript "if: Expression Syntax". Leider kann ich den Fehler nicht finden. Meine Shell Version ist csh. Kann mir jemand helfen? http://pastebin.com/RsnjrriK
<kubine> Title: [Bash] if: Expression Syntax - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> wenn die Manpage zu tcsh die richtige ist, dann müsste es "if ( -s /var/squid/log/access.log ) then ... else ... endif" lauten (ungetestet)
<hsos> alles klar ich werd es mal ausprobieren, danke
<fabi545> Hallo ich habe probleme bei der Installation von flashplugin-installer:i386, ich bekomme die Meldung, update-notifier-common:i386 sei nicht installierbar
<deem> fabi545: gibt es einen speziellen grund, warum du i386 installierst?
<fabi545> ich habe gelesen, dass nspluinwrapper nur als i386 version existiert
<deem> es gibt durchaus ein paket in den repos, das sich flashplugin-installer bzw adobe-flashplugin nennt. afair ist das aber nicht mehr unterstützt und zu alt
<deem> da ich hier aber chrome nutze und sich das da selbst aktualisiert weiß ich das grade nicht genau
<apricot1> Beim Start von TrueCrypt erscheint: "TrueCrypt is already running." ps -A | grep true zeigt allerdings nichts!
<apricot1> In der Systemüberwachung steht auch nichts von truecrypt
<apricot1> Ubuntu 12.04, Unity
<apricot1> Ahh, habs schon gefunden! 'http://www.taxedo.de/2008/12/truecrypt-is-already-running/'
<Luyin> leute, ich bekam grade angezeigt "Wurzelverzeichnis des Betriebssystems ist voll". Kann ich irgendwie vernünftig Festplattenspeicher freigeben? Caches oder sowas leeren?
<geser> versuch mal "sudo apt-get clean" ob es etwas hilft, ansonsten musss man mal schauen, wo es so voll wurde
<Luyin> geser: danke :)
<Luyin> kann es sein, dass ubuntu glaubt, nur weil mein /home (der auf ner eigenen partition liegt) groß ist, wäre / voll?
<LetoThe2nd> sehr unwahrscheinlich
<LetoThe2nd> du
<LetoThe2nd> nd... df
<LetoThe2nd> Luyin: mach einfach mal df, dann schlüsselt er dir alles auf
<nagetier> Luyin, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung
<kubine> Title: Festplattenbelegung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Luyin> kann ich Unity-2D gefahrlos entfernen, wenn ichs nie benutze sondern immer das normale 3d-Unity?
<joerg> hallo... ich habe ein kleines problem mit meinem unity-desktop. hier hatte schon mal jemand dasselbe problem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/starter-programm-laesst-sich-nicht-entfernen/#post-5343607
<joerg> ein manuell erstellter starter lässt sich nicht mehr löschen
<joerg> gibt's dafür mittlerweile eine lösung?
<formatieren> die gefahr besteht nicht, grins :)
<Luyin> formatieren: dann nimm ext4 :)
<elmargol> Ich suche einen guten twitter client für ubuntu 13.04 
<deem> elmargol: turpial
<elmargol> das will mein passwort unt oauth failed
<elmargol> Friends-app schaut ziemlich primitiv aus
<elmargol> mal das ppa testen
<elmargol> naja schaut ziemlich tot aus
<dadrc> elmargol, Tweetdeck in Chromium ist das beste, was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab
<bn`> Hallo. Wenn ich ufw (UncomplicatedFirewall) aktiviere, dann wird der Verbindungsaufbau von apt-get, wget, usw. sehr langsam. Auflösen geht. Nach einer Weile geht es erst weiter. Mit deaktiviertem ufw gibt es keine Probleme, aber ich möchte ufw natürlich verwenden
<apollo13> so viel für uncomplicated :þ
<apollo13> s/für/zu
<apollo13> bn`: wieso brauchst du eine firewall?
<bullgard4> Ich halte das nicht für "natürlich". --  Du könntest strace verwenden: "strace ist ein DEB-Programmpaket und ein Programm zur Verfolgung von Systemrufen ("system calls"), ein Werkzeug zum Debuggen, das eine Spur aller Systemrufe, die von einem anderen Prozess/Programm gemacht wurden, anzeigt. Das Programm, das verfolgt werden soll, muss zu diesem Zweck nicht rekompiliert werden,"
<niklas> as
<niklas> ö
<niklas> set recode_out_default_charset utf-8
<hrnz> oO
<MrCatEye> hallo
<MrCatEye> ich habe gerade ein Problem mit meinem Grub.
<MrCatEye> Und zwar zeigt Grub beim Starten keine Einträge an
<MrCatEye> man kann sehen, das grub geladen wird, aber ich kann nichts machen, weil das Bild dann einfach leer ist
<MrCatEye> scheinbar reagiert auch die Tastatur nicht, so dass ich wenigstens blind ws anderes auswählen könnte
<MrCatEye> ich hab grub schon mehrfach auch per chroot neu isntalliert, aber 
<MrCatEye> nichts hilf
<MrCatEye> ich nutze aktuell einen HP625 Laptop und 12.04 LTS
<jokrebel> MrCatEye:  Was sieht man denn überhaupt?
<MrCatEye> eigentlich nicht, nus den leicht lila eingefärbten Hintergund, den Grub halt so mitbringt
<MrCatEye> *nichts
<MrCatEye> *nur
<MrCatEye> hab eben mal gerade ein 13.04 installiert gleiches Problem
<jokrebel> MrCatEye: Wie lange hast Du gewartet? Klappt ein Terminalzugriff perr ssh oder Strg+Alt+F2?
<MrCatEye> leider auch alles nicht
<MrCatEye> ich hab mal den Countdown hochgesetzt per /etc/default/grub
<MrCatEye> auf verschiedenste Werte, funktioniert
<MrCatEye> alles geht nur ich krieg keine Anzeige zur Auswahl
<jokrebel> Countdown hochgesetzt? hä?
<MrCatEye> selbst mit dem neu installierten 13.04
<MrCatEye> na den Wert, wie lange Grub das Menü anzeigen soll, bis es den defaulteintrag startet
<MrCatEye> der liegt halt bei 10 sek standard, hab ihn mal hochgesetzt auf 20 sek :)
<jokrebel> MrCatEye: Und was soll das bringen? Hast Du mal die Safe-Funktion versucht?
<MrCatEye> definiere "Safe-Funktion"
<MrCatEye> die Sache mit dem Countdown hat mir gezeigt, dass es scheinbar ein Problem mit der Anzeige ist
<apricot1> DVB-T Stick will nicht :)   gucksu hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415167/
<kubine> Title: DVB-T Stick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> MrCatEye: Na die jeweils 2te Auswahl in Grub um den aktuellen oder auch früheren Kernel zu booten. Kannst ruhig auch mal nen älteren probieren.
<MrCatEye> genau das ist doch mein Problem ich sehe keine Einträge und er reagiert auch nicht auf Blindselektion
<MrCatEye> ich kann nichts auswählen
<MrCatEye> ubunut wird sauber gestartet, ich kann nur nicht aussuchen, welchen Kernel ich starten möchte
<MrCatEye> lol? ich hab mal das gfx auf 640x800 runtergeschraubt
<MrCatEye> voilà
<jokrebel> achso - Du siehts noch nicht mal das Grub-Auswahlmenü oder wie?
<MrCatEye> sorry 800x600
<MrCatEye> genau das war mein Problem, obwohl grub scheinbar geladen udn ausgeführt wird und auch mein Ubuntu gestartet hatte :)
<jokrebel> MrCatEye: könnte auch ein Problem mit dem Monitor sein (zB. dass der nicht koorekt erkannt wird und dann eine nicht anzeigbare Auflösung gewählt wird)
<MrCatEye> ja das vermute ich auch inzwischen, stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wieso ich das dann die letten 9-10 Monate immer gesehen hab :)
<jokrebel> MrCatEye: Bis hin zu nem Defekt am Monitorkabel kann da alles mögliche dran Schuld sein.
<stuhlgang> ?
<TransOFlex> Guten Abend zusammen
<PBeck> guten abend
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<dreamon> Kann man irgendwo einstellen, das man leichter die Ecken des Fensters trifft. Würde gerne die Fenstergröße leichter anpassen können. Ich treffe nie die Ecke. Kommt mir vor als müßte ich genau den Pixel treffen.
<guntbert> dreamon: welche Ubuntu Version?
<dreamon> guntbert, 12.04 und gnome-classic
<guntbert> dreamon: ah ja, ich erinnere mich, da waren die Ränder sehr schmal. Ich hab damit gelebt und "bald" (für meine Verhältnisse) auf 12.10 upgedated - sorry, ich kenn keinen workaround
<dreamon> guntbert, Sehr schmal ist untertrieben. Man muß wirklich genauestens zielen. Manchmal zum Haare raufen. ;)
<_moep_> ich hab mit ubuntu 5.x angefangen
<_moep_> früher
<guntbert> dreamon: mir fällt grad noch was ein: analog zu <alt><mittlere Maustaste> zum Verschiebn des Fensters gibts/gabs eine Tasten/Mauskombi mit der man den rand bequemer ziehen konnte
<Zigi> Bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Seite, die die besten Terminal befehle aufgelistet hat. Da wurden verschiedene Konsolentricks eingereicht und dann hoch oder runter gevoted. Bester befehl war dort "!!" Kennt zufällig jemand so eine Seite?
<dreamon> guntbert, Das wäre eine Idee.. 
<k1l> Zigi: askubuntu
<k1l> (mit dem votingsystem.) sonst schua mal ins wiki
<krytarik> Zigi: Ich glaube, du meinst das hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/300832/run-same-command-again-but-as-sudo
<kubine> Title: permissions - Run same command again but as sudo - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Zigi> k11, krytarik: danke, aber es war eine distro unabhängige Seite, die sich mit den verschiedensten bash tricks auseinandergesetzt hat.
<krytarik> dreamon: Du kannst auch mal die Ecken versuchen, geht meistens besser. Außerdem ist das ja eh ne Frage des verwendeten Themes.
<k1l> Zigi: dann wirds aber relativ offen von der fragestellung
<Zigi> k11: ja, bin durch zufall mal draufgestossen und hab da viele sachen gelernt unter anderem !! und mit pipes die tollsten dinge zu machen. aber leider seit über nem jahr nicht mehr gefunden. vielleicht gibts die seite auch nicht mehr. hab nur gedacht vielleicht ist sie ja doch so pupulär dass sie jemand kennt und nur ich komm nicht drauf.
<krytarik> Zigi: Dann vielleicht das hier?: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/6/what-are-your-favorite-command-line-features-or-tricks
<kubine> Title: shell - What are your favorite command line features or tricks? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<Zigi> krytarik: auch nicht, danke ;) Auf der Seite gings lediglich um bash befehle. Nix anderes. Macht nix. Wollte nur bevor ichs komplett aufgebe nochmal hier nachfragen.
<krytarik> Zigi: Nun, ich hab einfach nur nach "bash tricks site:stackexchange.com" in Google gesucht, kannst es ja variieren. :)
<Zigi> krytarik: :) nach einem jahr suche bin ich durch alle suchstrings durch die mir eingefallen sind.
<krytarik> Hehe. :P
<imox> gibt es noch ne repo für libre office 3
<bekks> Hoffentlich nicht. :)
<imox> wo isn bei libreoffice das java menü? ich brauch einen jdbc mysql treiber und den muss ich ja dort hinzufügen
<imox> kann ich den global für alle accounts für LibreOffice hinzufügen?
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-06
<Guest24063> Guten Morgen zusammen
<Guest24063> Ich bekomme permanent die Fehlermeldung "Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich. Einhängen des Windows-Speichers nicht möglich"
<Guest24063> weiß da jemand Abhilfe?
<sdx32> Guest24063: guten Morgen. Mit den aktuellen Informationen kann man nur ins Blaue raten. Mein Tipp wäre da: Filesystem-Check erforderlich.
<sdx32> Für genauere Informationen versuch das Ding mal per Hand einzuhängen und paste die Fehlermeldung.
<sdx32> !mount > Guest24063 
<kubine> Guest24063: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<koegs> joah, mal manuell mounten, wahrscheinlich meckert der über ein nicht ordentlich heruntergefahrenes windows
<chris__> kommt das evtl von meiner virtualbox windows system?
<chris__> dann lese ich mich mal bei mount ein. danke vorerst
<chris__> http://pastie.org/8114819
<kubine> Title: #8114819 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<chris__> im samba ist er frei gegeben
<sdx32> der Befehl kann so nicht funktionieren. Und ich bezweifle, dass du einen Bind-Mount haben wolltest. Erklär mal genauer was du wohin gemountet haben wolltest.
<chris__> einen einzelnen Ordner ins Netzwerk
<sdx23> Den mountet man aber nicht. Und die Fehlermeldung von oben passt auch nicht dazu.
<sdx23> Also irgendwie werd ich ehrlich gesagt nicht schlau aus deinem Problem. Wenn du tatsächlich nur Ordner freigeben möchtest, dann ist Samba/Cifs der richtige Anlaufpunkt:
<sdx23> !samba
<kubine> sdx23: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<chris__> Ich bin jetzt auch komplett verwirrt
<chris__> ich habe Samba durch gearbeitet. 
<chris__> denn noch ist der Fehler da
<chris__> mit meiner virtuellen maschiene (windows gehts. aber nicht mit ubuntu inklusive zweitrechner)
<sdx23> Ok, moment. Erstmal klarstellen: Es gibt einen Host, da liegen die Dateien und der Ordner. Dann gibt es Clients, die VM und einen anderen Ubuntu Rechner. Wo tritt die Fehlermeldung auf wenn du was tust?
<chris__> ich gehe "Netzwerk durchsuchen" dann suche ich den Ordner Software, klicke ihn an und dann kommt Fehlermeldung
<chris__> http://pastie.org/8114847
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<chris__> wenn ich auf meinen Server gehe nennt der sich Windows-Speicher auf erde-desktop
<chris__> darauf kann ich mit Ubuntu aus irgend einem Grund nicht zugreifen
<sdx23> Sieh mal hier den Abschnitt "temporäres Einbinden" an, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs - das kannst du auf dem Rechner machen, wo du die Fehlermeldung hattest. Das Ergebnis davon, dürfte aufschlussreicher sein.
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> also insbesondere das da: sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials //192.168.1.100/Tausch /media/austausch 
<chris__> ok, mache ich
<chris__> ist es möglich das es daran liegt, das "unix extensions = no" nicht unter Global eingetragen ist?
<chris__> bzw. yes
<chris__> http://pastie.org/8114870
<kubine> Title: #8114870 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<chris__> sdx23: wie mache ich das wenn ich als gast mounten möchte? Das Passwd fällt ja weg und die uid und gid dürfte auch keine 1000 sein
<chris__> ist ja admin vorbehalten so weit ich weiß
<sdx23> chris__: kA, ich benutze kein Samba.
<Guest80509> sdx23: schade, das wars nicht. wie machst du das denn?
<sdx23> Wie mache ich was? Dateifreigaben? NFS wenn nötig, aber geht natürlich nicht mit Windows.
<Guest80509> sdx23: kann man samba und NFS kombinieren?
<bekks> Mit Windows 7 irgendwas schon - nur icht mit der Starter und Home.
<bekks> Guest80509: Welchen Sinn sollte das ergeben? :)
<Guest80509> dann kann ich unter ubuntu auf meine netzwerkordner zugreifen
<Guest80509> bekks: was unter samba irgendwie nicht geht
<bekks> "irgendwie" ist jetzt sehr schwammig. Welche exakten Fehlermeldungen gibt es, wenn du was ganz genau tust, und welches Ubuntu ganz genau hast du?
<Guest80509> 12.04.2 habe ich. und fehlermeldung kommt
<Guest80509> http://pastie.org/8114847
<kubine> Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> Und wann kommt diese Meldung genau? Und hast du bereits (wie Dir vorhin gesagt wurde) versucht das Share manuell zu mounten? Und hast Du bereits (auf Windows) eine Dateisystemprüfung auf dem Share gemacht?
<Guest80509> das mit dem mounten hab ich leider nicht hin bekommen. aber das ist ja mit jedem ordner den ich frei gebe
<Guest80509> dateiüberprüfung habe ich noch nicht gemacht
<bekks> "habe ich nicht hinbekommen" - was genau hast du getan und welche Fehlermeldung hast du dabei bekommen?
<Guest80509> http://pastie.org/8114963
<kubine> Title: #8114963 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> In Zeile 17 in deinem Paste steht der Grund für die Fehlemeldungen.
<bekks> +r
<deem> Guest80509: verstehe ich das richtig, dass du versuchst eine freigabe von windows unter ubuntu zu mounten?
<bekks> Du verstehst es richtig, dass Guest80509 versucht ein DFS share zu mounten, was nicht implementiert ist.
<bekks> Genau genommen: das Mounten eines DFS root ist nicht implementiert, weils Schwachsinn ist :)
<Guest80509> nein. ich möchte gerne ganz normales netzwerk unter ubuntu haben.
<bekks> Guest80509: Du solltest schon noch ein Share angeben, wenn du eines mounten willst.
<Guest80509> unter windows gehts irgendwie nur zufällig 
<bekks> Guest80509: "ein ganz normales Netzwerk" gibt es nicht. Und das was du da tust, habe ich Dir gerade auseinandergenommen :)
<deem> hä? ganz normales netzwerk?
<deem> ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man dfs nutzt, wenn man eh nur eine kiste hat, die die shares verteilt
<bekks> Du gibst kein Share an, daher meint Ubuntu, dass du versuchst ein DFS root zu mounten, was nicht implementiert ist.
<bekks> deem: ^^
<Guest80509> xD ich verzweifle hier
<bekks> Guest80509: Dann lies was ich Dir schreibe :)
<bekks> Guest80509: Wie heisst das Share, dass du mounten willst?
<hrnz> das
<Guest80509> /home/chris/Software
<hrnz> nein.
<Guest80509> denke ich doch
<deem> nein
<hrnz> NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN
<bekks> Nein?
<hrnz> das ist der ort, wo du es mounten willst
<deem> Guest80509: das ist der ordner wo du dein share hinmounten möchtest
<bekks> Guest80509: In deinem Befehl heisst das Share "//serverip" und du willst es nach "/home/chris/software" mounten.
<deem> Guest80509: dein share kommt davor
<bekks> Und da //serverip nur eine IP ist, und kein Share, wird es als DFS root share behandelt, und du bekommst die entsprechende Fehlermeldung.
<Guest80509> ok, das muss ich jetzt erstmal testen. ich denke ich habe verstanden
<bekks> Guest80509: Was ist denn die Lösung deines Problems - wenn du sie verstanden hast? :)
<Guest80509> mist, wars doch nicht. man ich weiß es nicht xD
<bekks> Wie heisst das Share auf dem Windowsrechner?
<Guest80509> bekks: das share ist auf meinem ubuntu rechner. also das verzeichnis das ich im netzwerk freigeben möchte.
<deem> hääääää?
<bekks> Guest80509: m(
<bekks> Warum erzählst du uns dann irgendwas von "Ich will mein Windows Share mounten"?
<bekks> Guest80509: Wieviele Rechner hast Du?
<Guest80509> ich habe 2
<bekks> Rechner A und B - welche Betriebssysteme haben die, und was willst du von wo nach wo mounten?
<hrnz> und auf beiden laeuft ubantu?
<Guest80509> rechner a 12.04.2 und b 12.04.2
<bekks> Dann vergiss Samba. Jetzt und sofort.
<bekks> Nimm NFS und sei glücklich.
<hrnz> nimm sshfs und sei gluecklich
<Guest80509> also ist samba NUR für windows datenaustausch?
<bekks> Ja.
<hrnz> naja, du kannst es auch unter gnu/linux kisten verwenden
<hrnz> aber warum wuerdest du dir das antun?
<Guest80509> ohh man...
<bekks> "Yes, we can." :P
<bekks> !nfs | Guest80509 
<bekks> hmm.
<Guest80509> ich beiss mir grad echt in den arsch
<hrnz> hier gibts bots?
<bekks> hrnz: Im Moment gerade nicht :D
<dreamon> Google Earth macht mich fertig. Geb ich München ein, Zeit er mir Algerien an. Einzig die Sightseeing Standorte werden richtig angeflogen. Kennt jemand das Problem. Habe ein neuinstallation gemacht. -> sudo apt-get install lsb-core googleearth-package -> ohne Erfolg
<bekks> Guest80509: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<kubine> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> hrnz: Raus mit dem Bot, danke.
<hrnz> :(
<Guest80509> bekks: hrnz: danke euch
<hrnz> bekks: aber der ist coool!
<hrnz> der kann kaffee kochen.
<Guest80509> lol
<flying> hi
<hrnz> ist hi sagen nicht offtopic?
<flying> سلام
<flying> الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
<flying> My English is not good to have someone speak persian
<bekks> This is a german channel. :)
<flying> i use googel translate
<flying> I'm from the Translator
<flying> Thanks, that did help>>>>>>>>bekks
<mika__> hello
<hrnz> hello?
<bekks> mika__: Hallo mika__ 
<mika__> Hallo bekks
<Minipluto> was muss ich in einem bash script machen, damit immer 2 Videos gleichzeitig mit avconv convertiert werden, wobei die Dateinamen der Videos in einem Array stehen? Die Videos haben eine unterschiedliche Länge.
<sdx23> Minipluto: die Konvertierungsprozesse im Hintergrund starten.
<hrnz> Minipluto: verwende einen multithreaded encoder? oO
<Minipluto> sdx23: ich weiß nicht, wie ich das hinkriegen soll, immer 2 Prozesse laufen zu lassen weil ein Video z.B. 20 Minuten encoded und einige andere nur 5
<Minipluto> hrnz: nich alle codecs unterstützen das
<sdx23> Minipluto: alle starten und in den Hintergrund schicken?
<hrnz> ach Minipluto 
<Minipluto> sdx23: muss ich dann nicht im schlimmsten Fall alle abbrechen, wenn ich mal abbrechen muss?
<hrnz> schreib alle dateinamen in eine datei, loesche die zeilen, die abgearbeitet werden
<Minipluto> hrnz: also soll ich vorher in die Glaskugel gucken, wie viele ich wohl abarbeiten will :D
<hrnz> hmpf?
<hrnz> inwiefern spielt das eine rolle?
<Minipluto> hrnz: dann werden 20 Prozesse gestartet, jeder bekommt ein bissl Systemzeit und irgendwann sind dann alle fertig. Ich will aber nur 2 laufen haben, damit nur 2 abgebrochen werden, wenn ich mal abbrechen muss
<hrnz> Minipluto: hä?
<hrnz> Minipluto: ich hack dir gleich was zusammen
<sdx23> Minipluto: Schleife, darin jeweils beide in den Hintergrund, aber so dass sie über IPC (named pipe/file/irgend) eine Art Semaphore zurücksetzt, sodass der nächste gestartet wird.
<sdx23> Wobei ich noch nicht sehe, warum man abbrechen müssen sollte.
<bekks> "man parallel" :P
<hrnz> hrnz@kuchen ~ % man parallel
<hrnz> No manual entry for parallel
<Minipluto> hat sich erledigt, danke für eure Zeit.
<Guest80509> <ip>  <computername> <computername.domain.tld> was ist denn genau mit domain gemeint? benutzername?
<bekks> Dann würde da doch "Benutzername" und nicht "Domain" stehen.
<hrnz> Minipluto: https://paste.xinu.at/3RAp2/
<kubine> Title: warumtuichdasueberhaupt (at paste.xinu.at)
<hrnz> ups, zu spaet
<bekks> Guest80509: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_(Internet)
<Guest80509> bekks: also ist das die internetfreigebe
<Guest80509> gut
<bekks> Guest80509: Quatsch. Das hat null mit Freigaben zu tun.
<Guest80509> erlaubnis
<bekks> Nicht irgendwas raten und dann fest dran glauben :)
<bekks> Hat auch nichts mit "Erlaubnis" zu tun.
<bekks> Guest80509: Lies bitte den Link den ich dir gab.
<Guest80509> bekks: jo, mach ich =). hast ja recht
<Guest80509> bekks: muss da dann der host rein, oder kann ich domain weg lassen?
<sdx23> Guest80509: im Heimnetz hast du da in der Regel keine Domain. Und "tld" ist "lan" oder ähnlich.
<Guest80509> die domain ist dann nicht zufällig eth0!?!^^
<hrnz> nein
<hrnz> das ist dein interface
<hrnz> oO
<Guest80509> ich merke, ich habe beträchtliche Wissenslücken
<bekks> Wie kommst du auf diese Ideen? Du liest doch da irgendwas, oder?
<Guest80509> bekks: naja, ich kombiniere halt gerne.
<bekks> Nur völlig ohne Zusammenhang :)
<bekks> Guest80509: Fang doch einfach hier an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest80509> bekks: mach ich, dann sag mir aber bitte erstmal was ich eintragen muss damit das geht
<bekks> Damit WAS geht?
<Guest80509> bekks:  http://pastie.org/8115212
<kubine> Title: #8115212 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> Guest80509: Stell bitte ein konkrete Frage zu dem was du _wirklich_ tun möchtest. Ohne irgendwas zu kombinieren.
<hrnz> Guest80509: was musst du wo eintragen?
<Guest80509> ich will mit meinem netbook auf den Software ordner zugreifen können
<hrnz> waaaaaaaaaaaaarum?
<hrnz> kannst doch einfach die software auch auf dem laptop installieren
<hrnz> state sshd auf dem server und mach auf dem laptop sshfs server:/ ordner
<hrnz> einfacher gehts nicht :P
<hrnz> starte*
<Guest70887> warum kann ich nicht mehr den ganzen kram mit nautilus freigeben, wie ich es sonst immer getan habe.
<Guest70887> http://pastie.org/8115369
<kubine> Title: #8115369 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> Lies doch mal die Meldung.
<bekks> Da steht, ,dass du keine Berechtigung dazu hast.
<erde> jetzt bin ich als admin eingelogt und nun erzählt der mich das.
<erde> Zugriffsrechte des Ordners »Software« konnten nicht geändert werden
<erde> was soll der mist?
<Harald523> Huhu! Ich bin grad dabei, meine DVDs auf Festplatte zu übertragen. Bisher waren zwei DVDs, die einfach nicht im Dateimanager auftauchen. Kann das wohl am Kopierschutz liegen?
<erde> denke nicht
<Harald523> Mindestens die zweite ließ sich wenigstens so zu drei vierteln mit VLC abspielen...
<erde> machste isos?
<erde> oder img
<Harald523> ich zieh sie erst mal einfach nur 1:1 (möglichst) auf HDD
<Harald523> also rein die vob- und anderen Dateien
<bekks> Wie "ziehst" du sie denn auf Platte?
<Harald523> also die video_TS Verzeichnisse
<erde> mom
<bekks> Dann kannst du die Verzeichnisse alle wegschmeissen, weil du damit nicht sicherstellen kannst, wirklich alle Daten von der DVD zu haben.
<Harald523> bekks ganz normal, libdvdcss installiert, einmal in VLC alle Titel anspielen und dann mit Thunar
<bekks> Harald523: Ja, siehe oben.
<Harald523> bekks aber die Verzeichnisse lassen sich dann mit VLC ganz normal abspielen
<Harald523> also meistens
<bekks> Ja, und? Trotzdem hast du dann ggf. nicht alle Daten von der DVD.
<erde> ich mach das im terminal mit "fn" oder wie das heisst
<Harald523> bekks da sind ggf auch Daten drauf, die brauch ich gar nicht
<bekks> Wenn du sie kopieren willst, mach ein Image von der DVD.
<bekks> Harald523: Ja, wen du meinst, dann mach halt.
<Harald523> das war auch überhaupt nicht die Frage, die Frage ist wieso die nicht im Thunar auftauchen
<erde> toll, ich komm als admin nichtmal in meinen softwareordner -.-
<Harald523> und vor allem krieg ich die ()%) Dinger noch nicht mal wieder ausgeworfen, nur mit diesem Not-Loch
<bekks> Weil da Daten drauf sind, die du so nicht kopieren kannst.
<Harald523> bekks wenn ich die DVD reinmache, dann weiß sie doch noch gar nicht, dass ich iorgendwas kopieren will
<bekks> Aber dein Thunar weiss es, den du aufmachst.
<bekks> Und wenn die DVD nicht alles anzeigt, dann sieht Thunar halt nix.
<bekks> Mach ein Image und gut ist.
<imox> sorry noch mal ne fragen wegen dem einbinden mit cfis
<Harald523> das Image wird mir auch nicht helfen, die dvd auszuwerfen
<imox> irgendwie habe ich da totale probleme das funktioniert mit den rechten nicht 
<bekks> Harald523: Das ist ein zweites PRobloem.
<imox> manchmal gehts
<imox> manchmal nicht
<imox> /192.168.178.12/storage /media/daten cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials  0 0
<imox> so binde ich es ein und in der credentils datei sind username und password
<bekks> imox: Man mounted nichts per fstab nach /media. Das macht der Automounter. Wenn du manuell mounten willst, nimm /mnt
<imox> ich kann die unterordner bearbeiten aber direkt im root verzeichnis nicht
<imox> bekks: ok mach ich wird aber an dem problem nichts ändern oder?
<bekks> imox: Das werden wir danach sehen. Und ich hätte gerne mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a von dem Rechner, auf dem du die Mount-Ptobleme hast.
<imox> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Mb5W9GG7
<kubine> Title: root@ltsp-server:/mnt# lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> bekks: ändert nichts an dem problem
<bekks> Wenn du das Ding gemounted hast, was ist die Ausgabe von ls -lha /mnt/daten/ ? 
<imox> meine daten
<bekks> Das ist sicher nicht die Ausgabe.
<bekks> Die Sausgabe zeigt Dir die Berechtigungen an.
<bekks> -S
<imox> ja klar ;) 
<imox> drwxrwxrwx
<bekks> Soll ich die erraten?
<imox> bekks: http://pastebin.com/UpkdkD1i
<kubine> Title: root@ltsp-server:/# ls -lha /mnt/daten/ insgesamt 5,0G drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Die BErechtigungen sind ja völlig für die Füsse. 
<bekks> JDK gehört www-data und all sowas. Bieg das erstmal gerade, dann brauchst du auch keinen root-Account um das zu mounten.
<erde> bekks: ich bin als admin eingeloggt und es kommt immer noch die selbe fehlermeldung. ich habe keine rechte den ordner frei zu geben
<bekks> erde: Ja, und in der Meldung steht auch, warum das so ist.
<erde> Harald523: mit dd mach ich meine img'es
<bekks> erde: Als "admin" hat man nicht alle Rechte, das ist kein Windows.
<imox> bekks: www-data ist der smb user
<bekks> Beheb das, das ist völliger Irrsinn.
<erde> wie kann ich denn als root mit der graphischen oberfläche arbeiten?
<bekks> Das tut man nicht.
<bekks> Niemals, unter gar keinen Umständen.
<imox> ^^
<chris_-> bekks: ich krigs heut nimmer hin. danke für die gedult.
<bekks> Wer auch immer Chris nun wieder war.
<sdx23> bekks: der Guest* und samba-Mensch.
<bekks> Ah, der, der nicht einsehen will, dass cifs Quatsch ist.
<imox> bekks: selbst wenn www-data nicht so ideal ist hat das mit dem problem nichts zu tun wenn ich das auf ne anderen system wie windows oder os x öffnet gehts ohne probleme 
<bekks> Weil weder Windows noch Mac OSX was von Linux-Dateiberechtigungen wissen.
<imox> ja aber dann mach ich doch eher was auf dem client falsch und nicht aufn servwer
<jokrebel> hö?
<bekks> Es liegt an deinen kaputten Dateiberechtigungen auf dem Share.
<bekks> BEheb das PRoblem, und es wird alles funktionieren.
<imox> was ist denn da bitte kaputt?
<bekks> JDK gehört www-data ... siehe oben.
<imox> ja stimmt ja auch 
<imox> was ist daran kaputt?
<bekks> Ja, und dass www-data der Samba-User ist, ist vom Konzept her völliger Irrsinn. Habe ich Dir vorhin doch alles schonmal gesagt.
<bekks> Leg einen Samba-User an, und benutz den auch.
<imox> ich hab den gleichen user genommen weil ich extploerer habe
<bekks> Weil du was hast?
<imox> und damit da die rechte immer gleich sind 
<bekks> Dein Berechtigungskonzept ist völlig im Eimer. www-data hat in Samba nichts zu suchen.
<imox> bekks: http://extplorer.sourceforge.net
<kubine> Title: eXtplorer - A PHP- and JavaScript- based File Manager (at extplorer.sourceforge.net)
<bekks> Das löst man über Gruppen.
<imox> bekks: server neu gemacht 
<imox> bekks: gleiches problem
<bekks> Dann zeig mal ls -lha ...
<imox> http://pastebin.com/NRJCpZph
<kubine> Title: root@ltsp-server:/mnt/daten# ls -lha insgesamt 1,1M drwxrwxr-t 2 root users - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Warum hast du das auf r-t gesetzt für others?
<imox> hab nichts gemacht
<imox> war alles default so 
<imox> hab das tunrkey fileserver image genommen 
<bekks> Das war garantiert nicht so.
<imox> boaaa bekks 100 % 
<imox> probiers aus
<imox>  ich habe nichts gemacht
<bekks> Näääh, mach ich nicht.
<imox> ja dann sag nicht das war so wenns stimmt nicht
<imox> das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist nen smbuser erstellt
<bekks> Wenn die "tunrkey fileserver" Autoren da so einen Unsinn machen, sollen sie das auch wieder gerade biegen.
<bekks> Das ist ein Serverproblem, und kein Ubuntu-Client-Problem.
<imox> ok kannst du mri einfach sagen wo das problem ist?
<imox> welche berechtigung braucht der denn? 
<bekks> Nein, weil ich noch nie was von "tunrkey fileserver" gehört habe, und keine Ahnung habe, was die wie und warum anders oder kaputtmachen.
<imox> du sagst die ganze zeit die brechetigung ist schrott
<imox> wie muss die denn sein? 
<imox> wenn du sagst die ist kaputt musst du ja wissen wies richtig ist
<bekks> Ohne -t und man sieht genau nurll davon, dass du da einen Sambauser nutzt.
<bekks> *null
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus der Nummer, hier irgendwelche Drittdistros zu supporten.
<imox> das wird warscheinlich das problem sein 
<bekks> Das sage ich Dir von Anfang an. Aber du weisst es ja besser.
<imox> das hast du nie gesagt
<bekks> Dann hast du nicht mitgelesen.
<imox> ok
<imox> ok egal ich nehm einfach nen frisches ubuntu und setzt nen smb auf
<bekks> 0706 144546 < bekks> Die BErechtigungen sind ja völlig für die Füsse.
<imox> bist du dann zufreiden ;) 
<bekks> Da sagte ich das bereits.
<imox> ok mom ich mach das eben 
<bekks> Mach was du meinst, ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<imox> warum das jetzt? 
<imox> ich hab doch grad gesagt ich nehm nen frisches ubuntu 
<bekks> Weil ich das hier freiwillig tue, und Dir gerade gesagt habe, dass ich keine Drittsofwtare hier supporten werde? Und weil ichmich ganz alleine entscheide, was ich hier supporte und was nicht?
<bekks> Jetzt bin ich erst recht raus aus der Nummer.
<imox> bekks: deswegen sagte ich doch grad ich nehm nen frisches ubuntu und kein drittanbieter ;) 
<bekks> Ja, und ich bin trotzdem raus aus der Nummer. Siehe Argument Nummer zwei.
<imox> alles klar
<imox> bekks: lag doch am client :-P
<bekks> Wayne?
<ring0> bruce!
<user82> weiß hier jemand warum es bei meinem hp drucker nen konflikt gibt bei "small margins" und "duplex"? http://screencloud.net//img/screenshots/a9a42c29405f035dfe0eb1c943a3ad0f.png
<alps> hi. hat jemand ne aktuelle anleitung wie man mpd einrichtet, evtl. mit ncmpcpp?
<alps> mein erster versuch ist gescheitert das einzurichten. error: Failed to bind to '[::]:6600': Address already in use
<Harald523> Ab und zu macht mein Ubuntu "Plopp". Kann man irgendwie rausfinden, wieso?
<sdx23> alps: da lauscht schon was auf der Adresse - netstat -tulpen # hilft.
<sdx23> Harald523: ggf. Stromsparmechanismus des Sound Chipsatzes.
<Harald523> sdx23, wie kann man das rausfinden (und noch wichtiger: Abstellen)?
<alps> sdx23: ja das dacht ich auch aber konnte nichts finden
<sdx23> Modul ohne eben selbigen Modus laden.
<alps> sdx23: hab aber auhc vergessen das trunk repo einzubinden
<sdx23> alps: dann nopaste die Ausgabe.
<alps> sdx23: achso hab mpc und mpd gepurged erstmal
<alps> villeicht klappts ja mit der neueren version
<alps> To install the archive key for this PPA, please enter this command in a terminal:
<alps> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C116A57C
<alps> muss ich das noch extra machen?
<alps> gpg: key C116A57C: public key "Launchpad MPD Trunk" imported
<alps> ist doch damit importiert oder?
<bekks> "key ... imported" - ja.
<alps> wozu dann die meldung...
<alps> naja
<bekks> Um Dir deine Frage zu beantworten :)
<sdx23> dass er nicht binden konnte, liegt ziemlich sicher nicht an der Version.
<alps> hmm ok
<alps> erstmal was essen dann gehts weiter
<alps> also hat mal jemand eine aktuelle anleitung um mpd nur für einen user einzurichten?
<alps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<kubine> Title: MPD - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<alps> hab das hier gefunden aber schient auch veraltet zu sein teilweise
<alps> Note: This will probably change as of Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty) the MPD daemon is not yet an upstart service yet.
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD/Server alps 
<kubine> Title: Server › MPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> hum artikel nur bis 10.04 getestet
<alps> jau
<PBeck> alps: bist nach dem artikel schon vorgegangen?
<sdx23> steht aber schon als Upstart drin. Davon ab, kann ehh keiner garantiert, was mit dem PPA dann passiert. Demnach: Machen und bei Problemen fragen.
<alps> naja dann geh ich jetzt mal nach der anleitung vor. is halt blöd wenn überall andere dinge stehen.
<sdx23> Die tendenziell richtigsten Dinge sind die, die in der Paketdokumentation stehen.
<sdx23> Und/oder der Manpage.
<PBeck> sieht jetzt nicht so aus, dass man viel an mpd konfigurieren müsste - außer quellverzeichnisse
<PBeck> alps: komisch ist, dass er bei deinem beispiel am port 6600 lauschen möchte
<PBeck> laut config im uu wiki ist es 8000
<sdx23> Ja, ansich muss man da wirklich fast nichts tun. Verzeichnisse, auf deren Rechte aufpassen, ggf. Ausgabedevice. Das war's dann im Normalfall auch schon.
<alps> PBeck: was?
<sdx23> PBeck: dann steht im Wiki Unfug. 6600 ist der Standardport für mpd.
<alps> mein ich auch
<PBeck> sdx23: oh mein fehler, war der interne webserver
<alps> achso pulse auskommentieren kann ich mir auch sparen oder? das ist doch optional?
<sdx23> darüber kannst du dir Gedanken machen, sobald er sich beschwert, dass er mit dem Audio-Device nicht klarkommt. 
<alps> ut gut
<alps> ok restart scheint geglückt zu sein. beschwert sich zumindest noch nicht.
<alps> ok gmpc spielt schon mal :)
<alps> danke euch
<alps> was ich jetzt anders gemacht hab bei der einrichtung von mpd kann ich mir jetzt leider trotzdem nicht erklären. außer das die version aktueller ist.
<jokrebel> alps: "außer das die version aktueller ist" ist ein sehr guter Grund für den Unterschied zwischen "funktioniert" und "funktioniert nicht". (Wobei "aktueller" fallweise auch durch "älter" ersetzt werden kann/muss)
<alps> jokrebel: dito
<alps> ncmpcpp ist auch wirklich sehr geil. ich bin zufreiden :)
<yassimo> Guten Abend ich hab den privoxy ordner im etc verzeichnis gelöscht. Privoxy lässt sich jetzt nicht neu installieren, weiß jemand wie ich den fehler beheben kann?
<sdx23> jokrebel: in dem Fall ehr nicht.
<sdx23> yassimo: Fehlermeldungen bitte in einen Nopaste, ohne kann man nur raten.
<yassimo> sdx was ist den ein nopaste, sorry
<sdx23> yassimo: Siehe Topic:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de - Text da rein, danach den Link (den du daraus bekommst) hier in den Kanal.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Eine Website, wo du etwas hinkopieren kannst, und uns dann die URL gibst.+
<yassimo> ach so ok dann werd ich das mal machen danke
<yassimo> hier dann mal die url http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415177/
<kubine> Title: Privoxy Ordner im /etc/ gelöscht › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> yassimo: Folgendes reicht womöglich, das zu fixen:  sudo mkdir /etc/privoxy ; sudo touch /etc/privoxy/user.action ; sudo touch /etc/privoxy/trust
<sdx23> im Zweifel müsste man das post-install Skript ansehen, was es da genau machen möchte.
<imox> bekks: es lag wirklich am client nicht am server 
<bekks> imox: Es interessiert mich trotzdem nicht mehr.
<imox> ich wollts dir nur sagen weil du dir SOOOO sicher warst
<alps> sdx23: evtl. nen bug gewesen? ich denk wirklich nicht das ich was anderes gemacht hab beim zweiten mal einrichten. http://bugs.musicpd.org/view.php?id=1517
<kubine> Title: 0001517: mpc can't resolve localhost (IPV6) - MantisBT (at bugs.musicpd.org)
<bekks> imox: Dann ahst du das jetzt zum zweiten Mal getan und ich bitte dich davon abzusehen, das noch öfter zu wiederholen. Ich habe keinerlei Interesse mehr daran.
<alps> naja wie auch immer
<imox> bekks: alle guten dinge sind drei ;) 
<bekks> imox: Erzähl es irgendwem, aber nicht mir. EOD. Nächstes Thema.
<imox> bekks: versteh mal spaß eh 
<yassimo> danke sdx alles wieder ok
<imox> kann mir jeamnd sagen wie ich bei thunar ein sh script öffne? also ausführen kann? Ich wills nicht im terminal ausführen nur mal vorweg ;)
<imox> kann man diese nicht vertrauenswürdig zeugs ausschalten= 
<ring0> zeugs?
<imox> diese meldung das ist nicht vertrauenswürdig bla bla 
<ring0> keine ahnung was du meinst. welches programm, wobei?
<imox> beim starten von einem sh script z.B.
<imox> ring0: http://www.nickles.de/forum/linux-contra-monopole/2012/ubuntu-10-04-starter-fuer-nicht-vertrauenswuerdige-anwendungen-538895699.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 Starter für nicht vertrauenswürdige Anwendungen - fröschl - Linux - Contra Monopole (at www.nickles.de)
<imox> so sieht der aus
<ring0> da geht es um einen starter, nicht um ein skript, wie auch immer du das geöffnet hast
<imox> der starter öffnet ein script
<ring0> kann er ja, das konnte man deiner frage allerdings nicht entnehmen
<imox> ok sorry
<ring0> "ich habe ein skript geschrieben. dieses wird mit einem starter geöffnet. dabei bekomme ich fehlermeldung: xy"
<jokrebel> imox: Und die Lösung aus Deinem Link hilft Dir nicht? Dann hast Du Dich vermutlich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt.
<imox> hmmm 
<imox> das liegt halt auf nem laufwerk weiß nicht ob das bit vieleicht verloren geht ^^
<imox> wollte eigentlich wissen ob man das generell ausstellen kannn
<ring0> die lösung steht doch in dem link von dir?
<ring0> prüf mal die rechte von deinem skript, außerdem den typ des starters für dein skript
<jokrebel> imox: Und "generell ausstellen" _will_ (und sollte) man sowas nicht.
<imox> ich meinte ob man diese warnung generell ausschalten kann egal bei welchem startet
<imox> wieso nicht 
<jokrebel> Doch - Windows installieren *duck* </OT>
<ring0> prüf doch einfach mal den typ vom starter
<jokrebel> imox: Ernsthaft: solche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen sollte man (wenn es denn tatsächlich irgendwie möglich wäre) nicht deaktivieren.
<imox>  ahhhh gibt unter berechtigung ein häkchen :D
<ring0> sowas aber auch
<ring0> ;)
<imox> ^^
<imox> versteh den sinn zwar nicht so ganz aber ok. ich dachet da man sich bei linux eh immer als root einloggen muss kann eh nichts schlimmes ausgeführt werden
<imox> nun ja 
<imox> weiß jemand wo die einstellungen von dem xface Leisten gespeichert werden? 
<jokrebel> imox: Was ist ne xface-Leiste?
<jokrebel> …ooO( Und - JA - Du stellst meist unverständliche Fragen )
<imox> jokrebel: die heisst sogar wirklich so :D
<imox> naja die Leiste eben wo man verscheidene komponenten ranklatshcen kann wie logout button usw. ;)
<jokrebel> imox: Und das ist dann? Ein Panel? Von welchem Desktop? Hast da nen Link dass ich mich einlesen kann? xface sagt mir nämlich echt nichts und ich hab schon einige DE angetestet.
<imox> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce und ja das Panel mein ich 
<kubine> Title: Xfce › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Oder meinst Du einfach das Panel von XFCE vielleicht?
<imox> ^^ sorry 
<jokrebel> +seufz*
<imox> :(
<jokrebel> imox: 2 Sekunden Google fördern http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Panel zutage.
<kubine> Title: Xfce Panel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> jokrebel: danke ;) ich frag heut am besten nix mehr :D ^^
<jokrebel> imox: Dort findet man dann auch, dass die Konfigurationsdatei unter ~/.config/xfce4/panel liegt.
<imox> habs gesehen
<generic1> hallo leute, ich habe heute versehentlich irgendwie diese leiste, die auf jedem fenster ganz oben steht, wo man das fenster verkleiner kann, wiederherstellen und maximieren
<generic1> wie bekomme ich die wieder?
<generic1> ohne kann man kaum vernünftig arbeiten
<generic1> deaktiviert
<generic1> 12.04.2
<orst3n> moin
<orst3n> kurze frage.. ich hab vor ner weile ein wallpaper gesetzt aber die orginal datei nicht mehr, hat jemand ne ahnung wo ubuntu diese wallpapers speichert?
<ring0> vielleicht in /usr/share/wallpapers
<apollo13> ring0: sicher nicht
<ring0> sondern wo verstecken sie sich?
<apollo13> ring0: kA
<ring0> :D
<apollo13> aber sicherlich nicht außerhalb von /home
<apollo13> der rest hängt wohl vom desktop environment ab
<ring0> die systemweiten wallpapers könnten aber schon irgendwo außerhalb vom home liegen
<apollo13> ja, aber die würde er hoffentlich wieder finden :þ
<ring0> naja, das war ja seine frage, so wie ich es verstanden hab. hat ein eigenes gesetzt und findet das original von vohrer nicht 
<ring0> wir werden es wohl nie erfahren :)
<apollo13> ring0: oh, ich hab verstanden dass er es gesetzt hat und dann gelöscht hat
<apollo13> und jetzt will er es wieder :þ
<apollo13> ring0: fwiw ich hab dort genau die debian wallpapers, gnome hat seine woanders :)
<ring0> ja, ein paar verstecken sich noch in desktop-base
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-07
<imox> bekks: moin ;) sag mal du hast mir ja gesagt ich soll meinem ltsp server ein anderes Protokoll beibringen? Welches war das noch mal? Also eigentlich funktioniert alles bis auf ein Java Programm das ist geöffnet so was von langsam und das liegt nicht wirklich am client. Ich habs mal mit nem PC ausprobiert der richtig Power hat. Alles ist schnell dir das Programm nicht ;( 
<imox> http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg35132.html  das ist genau mein problem. allerdings ist das schon 5 jahre her. die frage ist was ich jetzt machen könnte? 
<kubine> Title: [Ltsp-discuss] Slow Java GUI (at www.mail-archive.com)
<apricot1> Rechteproblem. habe USB-HD mit Truecrypt gemountet in /media/truecrypt3. ls -l zeigt: drwxrwxrwx 32 zampano vboxusers  4096 Jul  7 11:29 truecrypt3. Nautilus zeigt KEINE Schreibrechte für Dateien - auch nicht für 'zampano' (Besitzer!)
<bekks> Und das ganze in virtualbox?
<apricot1> in virtualbox gehts nicht und auch nicht im Host - beides Ubuntu 12.04
<apricot1> Ordnerzugriff ist in Nautilus 'Deieien erstellen und löschen' Dateizugriff ist '---'
<Osterhase> huhu... hätte da mal eine frage... gibt es mittlerweile eine tintenanzeige / tintenüberwachung für DRUCKER unter ubuntu?
<Osterhase> überlege mir 12.04 draufzuspielen, aber wenn es das nicht gibt, muss ich das wahrscheinlich sein lassen ^^
<bekks> Nein, weil es auch unter anderen Betriebssystemen keine solche generischeèberwachung gibt,
<bekks> *generische überwachung
<Osterhase> schade... windows 7 macht das (mit treiber), dann werde ich es mir vielleicht mal parallel installieren ;-)
<bekks> Esreicht doch we der Drucker dir sagt, dass die Patrone leer ist.
<Osterhase> hmm ja... das problem ist, ich habe 6-einzelne patronen
<Osterhase> epson photodrucker ;)
<jokrebel> Osterhase: Und was hilft Dir da dann, wenn irgend ein Programm berechnet, wann theoretisch welche Patrone leer ist? Stimmen tut das doch ohnehin nie.
<Osterhase> also mein epson merkt sich das intern AFAIK, die software liest nur aus und berechnet nicht...
<Osterhase> aber wenn ich ubuntu sowieso parallel installiere soll das egal sein :D
<silverlion> bin da
<elmargol> Was für ein problem hast du?
<silverlion> elmargol: ok
<silverlion> fangen wir von vorne an: 
<silverlion> dmesg | grep DVB liefert [  478.342200] usb 2-1.3: Product: Rtl2832UDVB
<silverlion> lsusb spricht besagte info aus -de-offtopic
<elmargol> OK also die da http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/MSI_DigiVox_mini_II_V3.0
<silverlion> wie kriege ich diesen stick zum laufen damit ich Ubuntu zum fernsehen machen kann=?
<kubine> Title: MSI DigiVox mini II V3.0 - LinuxTVWiki (at linuxtv.org)
<silverlion> elmargol: ich bin wie gesagt noch komplett grün hinter den ohren auf diesem Gebiet
<silverlion> bin schon froh, dass ich mich überhaupt soweit geschafft habe ohne hilfe ;)
<elmargol> welche ubuntu version verwendest du?
<silverlion> elmargol: die 12.04 LTS
<elmargol> Also du brauchst einen ziemlich neues kernel modul. Falls möglich würde ich den stick gegen einen anderen tauschen
<elmargol> silverlion, 
<silverlion> elmargol, ich hab dich also richtig verstanden, dass ich a) entweder einen neuen Stick brauche oder b) besser auf 13.04 upgraden sollte, richtig?
<elmargol> nein
<elmargol> Entweder machst du dir das leben einfach und verwendest einen anderen Stick. Oder du brauchst ein neueres Kernelmodul
<silverlion> ich hab keinen anderen stick d.h. ich muss mir einen neuen kaufen. oder wie viel Aufwand wäre das mit dem Kernel modul?
<elmargol> Irgend ein user hat das kernelmodul gebaut https://launchpad.net/~chrisfu/+archive/rt2832u-dkms/+build/3761681 ob das funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen
<kubine> Title: i386 build of rtl2832u-dkms 3.0.1 : rtl2832u-dkms : Chris Merrett (at launchpad.net)
<silverlion> elmargol: leider nein, da war ich schon .
<elmargol> Du kannst versuchen das modul zu installieren von hier an ist es aber eher ein Bereich für sehr fortgeschrittene User, daher rate ich ab und würde für wenig geld einen anderen stick kaufen der unter 12.04 funktioniert
<silverlion> ok, danke für Deine Mühen. jetzt hab ich Dich verstanden ;)
<elmargol> silverlion, ich rechne mit 1-2 stunden experimentieren vs. 20€ für einen neuen stick das lohnt sich nicht wirklich
<silverlion> ok, dann schau ich mal, was Saturn gerade für neue DVBT Sticks hat
<elmargol> silverlion, du hast die firmware installiert?
<silverlion> elmargol: mir liegt die leider nicht vor
<silverlion> ich suche gerade schon verzweifelt nach im netz
<elmargol> System=>Administration=>Hardware drivers probiert?
<elmargol> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/MSI_DigiVox_mini_II_V3.0 
<kubine> Title: MSI DigiVox mini II V3.0 - LinuxTVWiki (at linuxtv.org)
<elmargol> absatz zu debian#ubuntu
<silverlion> elmargol: ok, hab ich gelesen
<silverlion> ich habe gerade aber auch separat gerade die windows exe für den Stick gefunden
<silverlion> wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe, sollte es doch möglich sein, das mittels dem ndiswrapper zu installieren, oder?
<silverlion> korrektur. ndiswrapper macht nur wlan treiber :/
<Caro> hi
<Caro> ich habe hier zwar mint linux, aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen, mein wlan will sich nicht mehr verbinden
<Caro> bis gestern ging noch alles
<ThomasAR> weiß einer wie man die Symbole in Gnome3 Shell ändert? akkuanzeige und einstellungs buttons
<Harald523> Wie krieg ich eine DVD ausgeworfen, die nicht im Thunar erscheint und wo auch das Laufwerk nicht auf den Knopf reagiert? (ohne Notauswurf)
<Harald523> Es muss irgendwas softwaremäßiges sein, denn beim Neustart funktioniert der KNopf.
<bekks> Unmounten, und dann auf den Knopp drücken. :)
<Harald523> bekks sie ist ja gar nicht gemounted
<bekks> Dann bleibt nur der Notauswurfknopf.
<Harald523> bekks kann ja nicht sein, wenn es was softwaremäßiges ist, das den auswurf verhindert, dann muss sich das doch auf Betriebssystemebene übersteuern lassen
<bekks> "eject".
<bekks> Wenn das auch nichts tut: Notauswurfknopf.
<Harald523> es funktioniert
<bekks> Und dein Laufwerk ist was hardwaremässiges. Ob das Lust und Laune hat, auf Software zu reagieren, liegt an der Hardware. :)
<Harald523> sehen sie
<Harald523> bekks das Laufwerk verhält sich je nach DVD unterschiedlich
<bekks> Was auch immer am Notauswurfknopf so schlimm ist.
<Harald523> es geht ums Prinzip
<bekks> Ja, genau.
<Harald523> Wie kann ich herausfinden, wieso mein Ubuntu abund zu ploppt?
<jokrebel> Harald523: Was heißt "ploppt"?
<Harald523> jokrebel, es gibt ein Geräusch über die Soundkarte aus, das sich wie "Plopp" anhört.
<jokrebel> ah ok.
<Harald523> jokrebel, das Geräusch (oder ein sehr ähnliches) kommt auch, wenn ich emails abrufe (also beim Runterladen, wenn echt welche auf dem Server sind)
<Harald523> , und ich hab im T-bird auch automatisches Abrufen alle paar Minuten eingestellt
<Harald523> aber es funktioniert nicht, T-bird ruft nicht automatisch emails ab
<jokrebel> Harald523: Wenn Du per rechtsklick auf den Lautsprecher die "Audioeinstellungen" aufrufst und dort dann die Karteikarte "Anwendungen" auswählst. Dort sollte dann während des Geräusches die Anwendung angezeigt werden die das hervorruft.
<jokrebel> Harald523: Was aber ja wieder ein völlig anderes Problem ist…
<jokrebel> Harald523: Hier klappt das mit Thunderbird (meinst Du wohl mit T-bird?) hervorragend automatisch. Ich nutzte allerdings IMAP und nicht POP.
<Harald523> jokrebel,  ich nutze xubuntu, kann das sein, dass der Lautsprecher da was anderes macht?
<Harald523> jokrebel, weil wenn ich da mit rechts draufklicke, krieg ich "Nachrichtenanzeige (ausgegraut) - Veschieben - Entfernen- Leiste"
<Harald523> jokrebel, und mit Links krieg ich zwar ein Menü, wo ganz unten "Audioeinstellungen..." steht aber damit geht dann Pavucontrol auf
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung…
<jokrebel> cu
<Mundus> Hi, ich versuche gerade meine nas auf ubuntu einzubinden (mount). Leider gelingt es mir mit nicht. Den wiki Artikel zu cifs habe ich gelesen und auch dementsprechend den text sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.111.1/Pfad ~/Arbeitsfläche/test/ eingegeben. Danach erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung mount error (5) was mache ich falsch?
<Mundus> Achso, über die grafische Ordner-Oberfläche "Netzwerk durchsuchen" finde ich alles.
<bekks> Kopier bitte mal die komplette Fehlermeldung in einen Pastebin.
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415192/
<kubine> Title: Fehler EInbinden NAS › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> Die Abfrage Passwort bestätige ich nur mit Enter, da ich kein Passwort eingerichtet habe
<bekks> Mundus: Und dann noch bitet due Ausgabe der Befehle lsb_release -a, uname -a und dmesg in pastebins.
<Mundus> kann ich die nicht direkt umleiten mit | pastebin?
<bekks> Ja, mit | pastebinit
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852912/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> dmesg
<Mundus> und der rest http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415197/
<kubine> Title: lsb und uname › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Mundus: In dmesg steht, du mögest die nosfu Option benutzen.
<Mundus> der Fehler bleibt, wenn ich sudo mount -t cifs -o nosfu //192.168.111.1/Pfad ~/Arbeitsfläche/test/
<Mundus> eingebe
<bekks> Dann zeig uns bitte wieder dmesg in einem Pastebin.
<Mundus> ich kann dmesg leider nicht richtig lesen und würde sie gerne nochmal posten ;)
<Mundus> da war ich zu langsam...
<Mundus> inode scheint probleme zu machen
<Mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5852944/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<eer> Kennt sich jemand gut mit LAMP aus? Bekomme es nicht hin. Mein PHP code wird nicht interpretiert, sondern nur angezeigt.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#PHP-Datei-wird-nicht-ausgefuehrt
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Mundus: Die Fehlermeldung in dmesg hat sich nun geändert. ;)
<eer> kubine, genau dem Artikel und dem VirtualHost Artikel bin ich gefolgt und sitze nun fest
<eer> k1l, kenne ich.
<bekks> Und wo genau steckst du fest? In dem Artikel steht ja, was zu tun ist.
<eer> k1l, sudo a2enmod php5  ergibt, dass das Modul nicht installiert sei.
<eer> ist es aber
<eer> ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<k1l> eer: libapache2-mod-php5 ist installiert?
<bekks> eer: Was sagt denn lsb_release -a, uname -a, und dppg -l | grep php5 ?
<eer> sudo apt-get install php5 dachte ich. OK, moment
<bekks> php5 installiert bestenfalls die CLI. :)
<k1l> !php > eer 
<kubine> eer: Informationen zu PHP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP
<eer> Ich habe gerade mal den apache neu gestartet: -> [Sun Jul 07 18:11:36 2013] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results
<eer>  ... waiting [Sun Jul 07 18:11:37 2013] [error] VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined result
<bekks> Da steht ja, was los ist. :)
<Mundus> bekks: also das sich der Eintrag geändert hat, habe ich gelesen, wie gesagt inode... Aber leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich mein Problem weiter lösen kann. Bzw. verstehe den dmesg hinweis nur unzulänglich ;)
<bekks> Mundus: NEin. Den Eintrag mit dem inode gabs vorhin schon.
<bekks> Jetzt steht da ein Text bzgl. der Unix Extensions, der vorhin nicht da war.
<Mundus> oha,  also spezifizieren des nosfu eintrags, aber wie... Zum Teufel, die Einbindung über die Grafik läuft zwar, aber ich will es halt in fstab haben....
<bekks> nosfu war vorhin.
<bekks> Nun steht das was anderes.
<Mundus> Der EIntrag lautet doch  Unix Extensions can be disabled on mount by specifying the nosfu mount option.
<bekks> WAR.
<bekks> Nun IST das aber ein anderer Text. Lies ihn doch mal.
<Mundus> Ich versuche jetzt beide Befehle nochmal und versuche die dmesg zu entziffern...
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Nicht rumraten.
<bekks> LIES den letzten Paste von dmesg. Da steht jetzt nichts von nosfu sondern von einer anderen Option.
<bekks> Und die musst du zusätzlich zu nosfu angeben.
<Mundus> Danke, es war aber leider noch zu viel rumraten... Ich verstehe dmesg noch nicht gut genug und bin natürlich in den gesamten Befehlen noch nicht gut ;) Also vielen Dank!
<Mundus> Mal eine andere Frage: Ich habe einen dreijährigen Sohn, den ich langsam an die Medienkompetenz heranführen möchte. Also habe ich zwei Programm runtergeladen, einen eigenen Benutzer angelegt und mich gefragt:
<Mundus> Kann ich anstatt Unity für ihn eine andere Oberfläche wählen. Alle Benutzer arbeiten an dem selben Laptop.
<k1l> einfach beim lognscreen den desktop auswählen
<Mundus> das geht dann sicherlich auch in den Einstellungen zu speichern. Vielen Dank 
<bekks> Das muss man nicht speichern.
<bekks> Das merkt sich das System von alleine :)
<Gireen> funktioniert der i5-4570 mit ubuntu 12.04 oder 13.04? grafikkarte ist eine GTX660
<jokrebel> !hcl > Gireen Mit ner LiveCD ausprobieren, oder ->
<kubine> Gireen Mit ner LiveCD ausprobieren, oder ->: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<Gireen> jokrebel, ich hab die hardware noch nicht und bei google oder den datenbanken finde ich nichts richtiges zum prozessor
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich hab mir eine ownCloud eingerichtet und würde jetzt gerne alle Dateien, die in der ownCloud liegen in mein Homeverzeichnis in den Ordner owncloud syncen. Kann mir wer sagen wo ich im client auf meinem Ubuntu einstellen kann, dass alle Ordner und Dateien synchronisiert werden sollen?
<TheInfinity> andi: sync client verwenden. liegt ab 12.10 in den quellen vor.
<TheInfinity> andi: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ownCloud_Nutzung
<kubine> Title: ownCloud Nutzung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> andi: ganz wichtig aber vor so aktionen: verbindung verschlüsseln.
<andi> Ah, das hier ist noch die 12.04 LTS.
<TheInfinity> andi: dann siehe fremdquellen
<andi> Joa, ich hab halt ein Zertifikat, sodass ich per https darauf zugreife, das sollte erstmal Verschlüsselung genug sein und wenn ich doch mal kritischer Daten hab, dann setz ich mir eben noch eine zweite innerhalb meines VPN auf. ;)
<TheInfinity> yep, https ist nur eben pflicht bei sowas. :)
<andi> https ist immer dort Pflicht wo Passwörter oder wichtigere Daten übertragen werden. Das ist zumindest meine Devise.
<TheInfinity> andi: guter mann. :)
<andi> TheInfinity: Wir kennen uns, andi aka fr00d. ;)
<TheInfinity> andi: ah okay. gut gut. dann noch ein kleiner hinweis: OC ist ein krampf und man muss dauernd updaten ;)
<TheInfinity> andi: aber das beginnt OT zu werden.
<adsfa3r32wfasdf> asdf
<freddykrueger88> hallo ich habe son bsichen nen problem mit rechten meines minecraft server z.b. komm ich mit meinen root da garnicht rein wie wo was muss ich ändern ?
<freddykrueger88> und wenn ich den ganzen user samt home verzeichnis löschen will sagt er nur das er noch eingelogt wäre und giebt mir fehlercode 8 zurück -,- nen neuen kann ich auch nicht erstellen das home verzeichnis hat er aber gelöscht
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-30
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<David1977> dito
<apricot1> wie formatiere ich eine 16GB SD-Card mit FAT ?
<apricot1> notebook + interner Kartenleser
<k1l> gparted nutzen
<apricot1> in gparted finde ich nur FAT32 (max.4GB) exFat gibts nicht
<apricot1> ahh doch ... aber ist ausgegraut
<David1977> FAT32 geht nicht?
<David1977> Also für dein Vorhaben?
<apricot1> doch schon, aber die SD hat 16GB und FAT32 ist doch nur bis 4GB
<dadrc> pro Datei.
<David1977> eben
<apricot1> ok, aber warum ist exFat ausgegraut und im softwarecenter nicht zu finden?
<David1977> FAT16 war damals für Partitionen bis 2GB
<dadrc> exfat-utils heißt das Paket
<apricot1> merci
<smeexsi> hallo , ich möchte ubuntu 12.04 upgraden auf 14.04 aber ich bekomm das im aktualisierungsmanager nicht angezeigt
<jokrebel> smeexsi: Weil das erst mit 14.04.1 offiziell angeboten werden wird.
<jokrebel> smeexsi: Wenn Du es unbedingt vorziehen möchtest, müsstest Du es "erzwingen".
<smeexsi> oh ok alles klar , ich dachte nur bei mir läuft was nicht richtig
<jokrebel> smeexsi: Wobei ich erwähnen möchte, dass ich es bereits 3 Mal erfolgreich erzwungen habe ohne nennenswerte Verluste zu erleiden ;-)
<BaraMGB> Hi, wurde in der Installation irgendwas verändert? Ich hab Ubuntu neu aufgesetzt, dabei hat er meinen /home Ordner gelöscht. 14.04 ... Ich mach das seit Jahren so. Hmmpf
<jokrebel> BaraMGB: Wenn Du nicht explizit eine (bereits vorhandene) separate /home Partition auswählst, diese korrekt einbindest und dann diese ausdrücklich _nicht_ formatieren lässt wird sie ohne weiter Nachfrage überschrieben. Das war aber IMHO schon immer so.
<BaraMGB> jokrebel, Nee, hab die eingebunden und kein Haken bei formatieren gemacht. Wie halt schon immer und dann schaui ich in mein home Verzeichnis und es ist nur der aktuelle Benutzer da und die Platte ist leer. Kannste dir ja vorstellen, wie ich geguckt habe. :(
<Letothe2nd> BaraMGB: klingt eher nach dem aktuellen linux mint-bug ^^
<Letothe2nd> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ueberarbeiteter-Installer-fuer-Linux-Mint-17-beseitigt-Datenverlustrisiko-2242980.html
<BaraMGB> Letothe2nd, Hmm. Ach Mist, ich hab ne ct'-HeftDVD benutzt. 
<BaraMGB> Wie passend
<Letothe2nd> BaraMGB: na wars denn mint? ;)
<nasenbaer73> moin, ist es möglich 2 rechner synchron zu halten, wenn man jeweils home verzeichniss und programm ordner synchronisiert ? das ich immer die gleichen daten auf dem pc habe...
<nasenbaer73> vorrausgesetzt, gleiche ubuntu version n ehme ich an ?=
<BaraMGB> Letothe2nd, Nee, Ubuntu.
<Letothe2nd> ok
<testdr> nasenbaer73: sieh Dir mal rsync an .. das geht auch übers Netzwerk und per ssh
<BaraMGB> Letothe2nd, Das scheint auch nen anderer Bug zu sein in dem Heiseartikel. 
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  also prinzipiell möglich? dachte nur das es probleme geben könnte...
<nasenbaer73> weil anderer rechner öder so
<testdr> nasenbaer73: probleme kann es schon geben, wenn Du userspezifische Einstellungen für einen anderen Rechner hast -- das ist die Krux, es gibt die Möglichkeit z.B. für die Netzwerkeinstellungen zu mixen ...  -- es kommt darauf an was für Daten Du synchron halten willst.
<detlef> Hallo, habe Ubuntu 12.04, LibrOffice Calc 3.5.7.2 und finde es lästig, daß beim Cut and Paste aus firefox nach Calc immer nach "Importoptionen" gefragt wird. Bitte gebt mir einen Tipp, wo ich das abschalten kann.
<jokrebel> Was soll denn "Importoption" sein? Du redest von LibreOffice-Calc?
<jokrebel> detlef: trifft das auch auf copy&paste zu? Wenn ja, was kopierst und pastest Du denn da so, wo dann diese Meldung kommt.
<detlef> jokrebel: Ich markiere auf einer Webseite in Firefox eine Zahl, kopiere sie mit ctr-c in den Zwischenspeicher und paste  sie mit ctr-v in eine Calc-Tabelle. Dabei taucht ein Fenster "Importoptionen" auf.
<detlef> jokrebel: Mit entsprechenden Mausbefehlen passiert das gleiche.
<detlef> jokrebel: Dann muß ich die beim Import zu verwendende Sprache immer anklicken. Kann man das nicht einmal hinterlegen? Ich finde die entsprechende Einstellung für Cut&Paste nicht.
<jokrebel> detlef: Dann hat Calc einfach nicht erkannt was das ist und möchte von Dir wissen ob das als "Zahl" oder "String" oder, oder ... behandelt werden soll.
<detlef> jokrebel: Nein, es geht um die Sprache (deutsch)
<detlef> jokrebel: Auch bei einfachen Strings kommt di eAbfrage.
<stevieh> komisch.
<detlef> jokrebel: Wie kann ich Dir einen Screenshot schicken?
<stevieh> passiert bei mir nicht
<stevieh> ah, doch.
<stevieh> nimm halt die X copy funktion, da kommt das nicht
<jokrebel> detlef: zB http://imgur.com/
<stevieh> detlef: erst F2 drücken und dann Ctrl-V
<detlef> stevieh: Mit F2 geht es, danke, aber das kann es doch nicht sein, oder?
<stevieh> http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/14002/copypaste-values-from-internet-pages-into-calc-cells/
<stevieh> na, siehst es ja. Aber um ehrlich zu sein nehm ich immer das copy und paste von X und da passiert es nicht und ich muss gar keine Taste drücken, ausser an der Maus
<jokrebel> ja also grade bei copy&paste gibt es schon verschiedene Feinheiten (1. der unterschiedlichen Kopierfunktionen (Zwischenablage oder X) und dann 2. der Formatierung bei Einfügen (mit oder ohne "spezial")
<detlef> stevieh: Danke für den Link! Hab gerade gemerkt, daß ich als Anfänger gar nicht weiß, was Kopieren via X bedeutet. Sind damit nicht die Mausklicks gemeint?
<BlackMage> detlef: ja oder über die Tastenkombinationen
<detlef> stevieh, jokrebel: Kann keinen Unterschied zwischen copy&paste per Maus oder ctr-c und ctr-v entdecken.
<BlackMage> detlef: weil es ja auch dasselbe macht
<detlef> BlackMage: Und wie mache ich jetzt copy&paste am einfachsten, d.h. ohne dieses Optionenfenster und ohne F2?
<detlef> stehvie, jokrebel, BlackMage: Danke für Eure Hinweise, abr auch mit ctr-x und ctr-v kommt dieses blöde Optionen-Fenster.
<BlackMage> detlef: welches Programm benutzt du denn?
<detlef> BlackMage: Ubuntu 12.04, bin Anfänger und es stört mich, daß, wenn ich von firefox nach libreoffice calc etwas kopiere, immer dieses blöde Optionen-Fenster kommt.
<jokrebel> detlef: Vielleicht hift Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zwischenablage weiter. Da werden die verschiedenen "Zwischenablagen" erkärt. Und beim Einfügen will halt manches Programm wissen ob der "reine Text" oder auch "gewisse Formate" mit eingefügt werden sollen (wobei zweiters wegen falschen/nicht_vorhandenen Standards schon auch mal kontraproduktiv werden kann,
<detlef> stevieh: Danke für Deine Hinweise, aber bei mir kommt auch bei Mausklicks das Optionenfenster. Wie verhinderst Du das?
<Perzeus> guten abend
<schnuppi> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit unter linux, bzw. ubuntu eine virtuelle maschine zu starten mit der gleichen Hardware oder muss ich da eine live cd benutzten?
<dadrc> Was heißt "mit der gleichen Hardware"?
<dadrc> Irgendwas braucht das Hostsystem auch zum Laufen.
<subz3r0> ?
<dadrc> Aber viele Hardware (zB USB-Geräte) kann man an die VM durchreichen, ja
<schnuppi> das ist mir schon klar, bloß eine virtuelle maschine übernimmt nicht 100% die gleiche Hardware
<dadrc> Sag ich ja.
<subz3r0> kömmt druff an :)
<dadrc> Ne, niemals. Bissl RAM und so braucht der Host schon.
<subz3r0> welcher hypervisor typ is es
<subz3r0> dadrc: jo, klar
<testdr> schnuppi: sieh Dir qemu an und welche Hardware das emuliert ..
<dadrc> schnuppi, anders gefragt: was genau hast du denn vor?
<schnuppi> mein plan ist es, mit einer virtuellen maschine ein andres system testen...
<subz3r0> äh?
<subz3r0> schnuppi: ein wenig ausführlicher bitte
<schnuppi> ich will im ubuntu einfach mal in andere linux distr. mal reinschauen und testen, wie geeignet sie für laptops sind
<testdr> schnuppi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QEMU
<schnuppi> wenn ich eine opengl anwendung öffne, öffnet es sich auf die linke seite und ich kann nicht zugreifen, da es ausser mein bildschirm ist
<schnuppi> ich habe es über prime laufen
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-01
<LupusE> g'morgen
<k1l_> leon-hard1: magst du mal prxys nutzen, die nicht dauernd reconnecten?
<oleg_> hollo, wie komme ich zum "fragen zu ubuntu" channel?
<dadrc> bist schon drin
<oleg_> ist das nicht offtopic?
<dadrc> Offtopic ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<oleg_> ok
<dadrc> Aber wenn du was zu deinem Ubuntu wissen willst, bist du hier exakt richtig.
<oleg_> hab ne frage: mein ubuntu 14.04 bootet langsam, von grub bis login 30 sek und von login bis eingeloggt auch ca 30 sek warum?
<oleg_> in dieser zeit wird meine webcam aktiviert und deakiviert
<testdr> oleg_: das ist für die Übertragung dieser web-cam-bilder .. das dauert! --- Nein, Ubu-12.04 braucht bei mir (ä
<oleg_> der pc (desktop) ist top
<testdr> ltere Hardware) vom grub-menü bis zum Loginprompt auch fast 40 Sekunden und 14.04 auch
<dadrc> Ohne weitere Infos schwer zu sagen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart sollte helfen
<testdr> oleg_: wenn Du glaubst Du hast Deinen Usereinstellung verstellt (natürlich ohne es zu wissen), dann lege einfach einen anderen User zusätzlich an und starte den Rechner neu und mach das login mit diesem "nackten" user
<dadrc> Das macht hübsche Graphen vom Bootvorgang, da sollte man sehen können, was so lange dauert
<testdr> dadrc: aber nicht nach dem login?
<oleg_> ok, werde mal installieren
<nagetier> testdr, imho doch
<oleg_> nach dem login leut alles normal! 
<dadrc> testdr, weiß nicht, ob die gepackte Version von Bootchart das kann, so generell kann Bootchart auch das.
<testdr> oleg_: vorhin hast Du was anderes gesagt - ok, also das streichen -- dann klingt die Startzeit von 30 Sekunden aber sehr normal für mich .. oder hast Du eine Hardware, die garantiert 10x so schnell wie meine .. alte ist?
<oleg_> es erschein kurz der login bereich und 30 sek später kann ich eintippen, und danach noch mal 30 sek dann bin ich drinne!
<oleg_> und in dieser zeit leutet die usb-webcam auf und ab (deskopt-pc)
<oleg_> ok hab installier werden mal neustarten
<testdr> oleg_: der "login-bereich" (was immer du damit meinst) der taucht nicht beim grub-boot-menü auf..
<oleg_> nein, zuerst kommt das grub menü dann ca. 30 sek danach kommt der user-login-bereich, diesen meine ich
<oleg_> wenn er zum ersten mal aublinkt warte ich erst 30 sek, dann kann ich eintippen, und dann werte ich nochmal 30 sek dann mit ich im system drinne
<testdr> oleg_: dann ist Deine linux-boot-Zeit nur 30 Sekunden (vom grub-Menü und der Auswahl da bis zum grafischen Login Manager)
<oleg_> ja
<oleg_> nein
<oleg_> ca 90
<oleg_> nach grub 30 sek -> vor login ca 30 nach login 30
<oleg_> ja, hab mich verlesen von grub bis login manager ca 30 sek, richtig :)
<testdr> oleg_:  wenn Du wieder neu startest und das grafische Login kommt, dann loggst Du Dich nicht ein, sondern drückst strg+alt+F1 um auf die Konsole zu kommen und dort drückst Du mal Return ob sofort erneut der Text-Login-Prompt da kommt
<oleg_> ok
<Guest96689> so bin zurück (login langsam)
<Guest96689> hab mit boot chat ein bild vom boot vorgang gemacht, kann ich das hier posten?
<Guest96689> file:///home/oleg/Schreibtisch/oleg-public-trusty-20140701-4.png
<k1l_> du musst das auf einen filehoster hochladen
<_moep_> so zumindest nicht
<Guest96689> dacht dich schon :(
<k1l_> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<kubine> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (at imagebin.org)
<Guest96689> gibt es filehoster ohne anmelden?
<dadrc> imgur, zB
<oleg_> hallo, ich bins  noch mal mit dem login problemm (dauert zu lange), hier sind die bootchat daten:
<oleg_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37152957/oleg-public-trusty-20140701-5.png
<oleg_> ob das einer angucken könnte und etwas erkennen könnte?
<dadrc> Da ist irgendein Script, das 30 Sekunden nichts macht
<dadrc> Fängt bei 15s mit 'sleep' an, hört erst bei 45s auf. Danach geht das Booten weiter.
<oleg_> wie heißter er, wo finde ich ihn (auf dem bild)?
<oleg_> ok habe ich
<dadrc> hat keinen Namen, läuft da einfach so
<dadrc> gute frage, wo das herkommt
<k1l_> oleg_: was hast du denn für scripte laufen oder am system verändert?
<oleg_> und wenn zum ersten mal user-login bereich erscheint und ich strg + alt + f1 drücke dann komme ich sofort in dein eigabe login bereich
<oleg_> keine das system hab ich vor kurzem installiert (ubuntu) komme von windows
<oleg_> könnte sein das er nach treibern sucht z.b. usb-webcam?
<k1l_> nopaste mal ein die "/var/log/dmesg"
<k1l_> !paste > oleg_ 
<kubine> oleg_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<oleg_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419242/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> oleg_: und wenn Du Dich auf der console einloggst, dann geht das wahrscheinlich auch für deinen User sofort ... -- hast Du mal die gast-session beim Login (grafischen) ausprobiert ob bei dem User auch dann noch so lange etwas gemacht wird? Denn falls nicht, dann hast Du irgendwie für Deinen Hauptuser Startprogramme eingetragen ... und z.B. mit dem bamfdaemon .. wird irgendwas für Qt gemacht .
<k1l_> ist das alles von demsg? ich glaube da fehlt noch was
<oleg_> also, ich könnte mich als gast anmelden, dass könnte ich, die sache ist: wenn nach dem booten der login-bereich erscheint dann muss ich ca 30 sek warten bis ich was eingeben kann nach diesen 30 sek kommt auch der einlog-ton
<oleg_> also ich kann mich nicht sofort einloggen,da ist ja das problemm
<oleg_> aber ich versuch mal mit der gast session
<oleg_> nein das ist alles
<oleg_> von der demsg
<testdr> oleg_: in Deinem bootchart ... da läuft auch der pulseaudio deutlich sichtbar ... scheinbar schon lange bevor was aus den Lautsprechern kommt ..
<oleg_> welche sekunde?
<testdr> oleg_: pulsaudio start ca. sek.20 und endet komischerweise wenn das init vom Login kommt
<oleg_> also, der pc hat auch zwei festplatten, eine ssd für windows und die andere hdd für speicher und ubuntu, falls das weiter hilft
<oleg_> oder soll ich ubuntu neu installieren?
<dadrc> Ne, ist nicht Windows, das hilft selten
<dadrc> Lieber den Fehler finden
<oleg_> so, die gast sizung loggt sich ganau so lang ein
<oleg_> hab jetzt die usb-webcam rausgezogen und diesmal was es etwas schneller
<oleg_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37152957/oleg-public-trusty-20140701-7.png
<jokrebel_> war da nicht von blinkender Webcam die rede? Geht es denn ohne sie wesentlich flotter?
<testdr> jokrebel_: ja (oleg schon weg) hatte er gesagt, aber nicht genau um wie viel. Nach seinem Userlogin läuft in dem bootchart noch einiges ..
<testdr> jokrebel_: nur zum Vergleich: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/73349   bootchart und der von OLEG zeigt viel zu viel Festplattenaktivität ..
<kubine> Title: PasteAll.org - rr-trusty-20140701-1.jpg (at www.pasteall.org)
<andklein> tag :)
<nasenbaer73> wenn ich 2 linux rechner synchron halten will.... was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zu syncen /home/ /etc/bin /etc/sbin .... meint ihr das klappt ?
<nasenbaer73> *mit rsync
<dadrc> home geht, aber an den paketen würd ich nicht rumspielen, das geht schief
<nasenbaer73> oder doch "nur" VNC server, wobei das wohl sehr unsicher ist, über das inet
<mrkramps> nasenbaer73, /etc/bin bzw. sbin gibt es nicht
<nasenbaer73> mrkramps,  hmm den programm ordner hab ich gemeint
<mrkramps> nasenbaer73, dann gilt, was dadrc sagt, keine gute idee
<nasenbaer73> ok
<andklein> ich dachte immer der programmordner sei /opt/ o.o
<mrkramps>  /etc enthält aber die systemweiten konfigurationsdateien und wäre damit ggf. sinnvoll für sync
<testdr> nasenbaer73: Du musst wissen welche Daten wichtig sind - alles macht normalerweise keinen Sinn ... jede Menge lokale cash-Daten ..
<nasenbaer73> na VNC via internet ist wohl auch nicht so supi,  wenn man bedenkt was für lücken es alles gibt ^^
<nasenbaer73> will halt immer auch den selben inhalt am pc zugreifen können
<testdr> nasenbaer73: und was ist das für ein Inhalt? Doch nicht die ge-cashten thumbnails vom browser oder was?
<nasenbaer73> na sowas sicher nicht
<dadrc> (cache)
<andklein> mal ne blöde frage: kann man eigentlich 2 mal paralell das exakt gleiche ubuntu installieren? o.o
<mrkramps> andklein, nein
<testdr> andklein: nein --- siehe die Vergabe von eindeutigen partitions-kennzeichnungen wie uuid
<mrkramps> andklein, aber vermutlich ist das auch nicht deine frage
<dadrc> Abgesehen von so technischen Details, schon
<testdr> andklein: theoretisch .. schon .. dann wird aber nicht installiert sondern so was manipuliert
<mrkramps> nasenbaer73, welche daten willst du denn jetzt wirklich synchron halten?
<andklein> ah ok, danke euch :) uuid, noch nie gehört, mal lesen
<nasenbaer73> von programmdaten über DNS settings  und programme
<nasenbaer73> eigentlich alles was man alltäglich benutzt
<testdr> nasenbaer73: wenn ich per rsync Teile von home transferiere/backup dann nutze ich da so excludes wie z.B. --exclude .mozilla/* /Cache/* --exclude .thumbnails* --exclude .cache/* --exclude Downloads/*
<mrkramps> nasenbaer73, sind die rechner denn halbwegs ähnlich oder musstest du bspw. grub irgendwie verändern?
<nasenbaer73> nur das OS wäre dann gleich
<nasenbaer73> vielleicht sollte ich das auch so lösen das der rechner bei WOL aufwacht und ich über ssh und VNC zugreife... 
<mrkramps> also bestandsdaten und konfigurationen zu sichern ist ansich kein problem, für die paketverwaltung müsste man sicherlich eine andere lösung erarbeiten
<mrkramps> -sichern +synchronisieren
<testdr> nasenbaer73: dann solltest Du aber mal überlegen ob die DAten per externer usb-Festplatte nicht auch mitgeschleppt werden könnten ..
<Conan179> nabend, gibt es eine möglichkeit eine ubuntu bios innstallation zu einer uefi innstallation z umachen?
<Conan179> aha tschüss habs im google gefunden
<SpeeFak__> kann mir jmd sagen wie ich in einer mysql konsole in einer daten bank ALLE string von my.dns.adress nach my.newaddress ändere ?
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> hab nen prob mit nem smb mount 
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak__: https://www.google.de/webhp?q=search+replace+mysql#q=search+replace+mysql
<kubine> Title: Google (at www.google.de)
<subz3r0> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=name //123.123.123.123/bla /mnt/bla
<subz3r0> er sagt mir aber immer //123.123.123.123/bla wäre schreibgeschützt
<subz3r0> jmd. ne idee?
<TheInfinity> subz3r0: uid / gid richtig? passwort richtig? schreibrechte auf dem volume?
<subz3r0> hmm, okay. habs
<subz3r0> uid gid gar nicht gesetzt
<subz3r0> es fehlte password=passwort
<subz3r0> allerdings steht sonst überall, wenn ich kein pass angebe, dass er mich danach fragt
<subz3r0> so wollte ich es eiigentlich haben
<SpeeFak__> TheInfinity, hab von mysql null plan und find kein noob how to
<SpeeFak__> hatte gehoft jmd kann mir mit der syntax just helfen
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak__: das ist n einzeler den es in nahezu jedem verlinkten tutorial gibt …
<SpeeFak__> mysql> UPDATE wp_posts SET post_content = replace(post_content, ‘itoss.sytes.net’, ‘itoss.spdns.de’);
<SpeeFak__> ERROR 1054 (42S22): Unknown column '‘itoss.sytes.net’' in 'field list'
<SpeeFak__> den befehl findd ich fast überall
<SpeeFak__> ich hab nur kein plan was der fehler ist, was es mit den feldern auf sich hat
<SpeeFak__> oder wie die wildcards in myswl aussehnm
<TheInfinity> nimm mal richtige ' '
<TheInfinity> das hilft ;)
<SpeeFak__> wenn ich wüsste welches es ist ;/
<SpeeFak__> UPDATE wp_posts SET post_content = REPLACE (  post_content,  'text to find here',  'text to replace here'); ds scein zu funktioniernen
<TheInfinity> Yep. Weil das richtige Hochkommata verwendet.
<SpeeFak__> wär super wenn mir jmd sagen könnte wie ich in mysql widlcards verwenden
<TheInfinity> Wieso willst du bei einem Hostname n wildcard verwenden? *hmm*
<SpeeFak__> tat sache die hochkommata sind derns
<SpeeFak__> ne für die tabellen
<TheInfinity> Generell aber *
<SpeeFak__> UPDATE wp_* SET post_content = REPLACE (  post_content,  'text to find here',  'text to replace here');
<SpeeFak__> dche ich auch 
<SpeeFak__> tut aber nicht
<TheInfinity> Das geht nicht @ mehrere Tabellen.
<TheInfinity> Wildcards gehen nur in Strings-.
<SpeeFak__> ahso
<dadrc> "No, you can't do that with MySQL. Tables in a query can't be dynamically specified - you have to build the list in your application (or do several single-table queries)."
<SpeeFak__> wieder das gelernt
<SpeeFak__> dachte die gehn bei jeder eingabe
<TheInfinity> Nope. :)
<SpeeFak__> k dann manuall die tabellen duchgehn
<TheInfinity> kannst ja erst list tables machen und das dann via pipe an n update befehl weitergeben. aber das ist n bissl aufwändiger weil du dafür bash + sql verbinden musst ;)
<TheInfinity> vermutlich gehts schneller die tabellen einzeln durchzugehen. oh und ändere mal dein datenbank-prefix, das ist so nicht sonderlich sicher weil du damit sql injections leicht machst.
<SpeeFak__> jo erstma gucken ob auch funktionniert
<armin_> ich möchte mit ubuntu 14.04 und k3b eine audio-cd brennen wenn ich aber eine mp3 hinzu füge steht da unsupported fileformat 
<armin_> ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass ich das (mp3 und co) bei der installation angeklickt habe 
<armin_> und libmp3lame0 ist auch installiert
<mrkramps> !k3b > armin_ 
<kubine> armin_: Informationen zu K3b finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/K3b
<mrkramps> siehe Abschnitt "Extras"
<armin_> komisch , bei 12.04 brauchte ich das nicht 
<BlackMage2> armin_: wahrscheinlich wurde das schon irgendwie automatisch mit installiert
<BlackMage2> Ich sehe grade das armin_ schon weg ist
<mrkramps> passiert
<imox> ich hab nen problem mit nem kartenleser. mit windows, os x und auch z.b. auch suse werden die karten richtig eingelesen. Der Kartenleser funktioniert wie ne tastatur. der sendet einfach nur die keys. bei ubuntu kommt das irgendiwe immer anders bzw. falsch an. jemand ne idee was ich da machen kann? kann das evtl. mit der codierung oder so zu tun haben?
<mrkramps> imox, was für ein kartenleser?
<imox> magnetic strip reader mr863B
<imox> kontonr blz etc. werden immer in ´KTO´´BLZ´ und so geschreiebne
<imox> unter ubuntu fehlen die ´ somit sind die zahlen nicht mehr auseinander zu halten
<imox> und bissel was fehlt auch 
<imox> zum testen hab ich auch ubuntu in ner vm und da kommts auch so komisch an. also beim richtigen ubuntu direkt installiert siehts genau so aus. hab ich auch nicht erst auf einem ubuntu ausproibert 
<imox> nen anderes linux außer suse hab ich nicht probiert
<imox> und es kommen auch ganz andere zahlen an 
<mrkramps> imox, abziehen, anstecken, ein paar sekunden warten und die ausgabe von dmesg | tail in einem paste
<imox> mrkramps: sorry, ich hab ubuntu hier grad nur in ner vm. da kann ich ja kein dmesg machen weil das gerät ja nicht direkt dran hängt
<imox> dauert bissel
<imox> mrkramps: ich installiers grad aufn lappy dauert bissel
<mrkramps> live hätte es auch getan, oder?
<imox> ähmmm *selffacepalm* xD hast recht ich starts eben ^^
<imox> mrkramps: das obere ist ohne dem leser http://pastebin.com/7tHRuwDD
<kubine> Title: [ 163.671738] [ ] do_vfs_ioctl+0x80/0x580 [ 163.671748] [ (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> imox, ich finde leider nicht viel zu deinem problem
<mrkramps> wie liest du das gerät denn aus?
<imox> anschließen karte durchziehen
<imox> dann wirds eingefügt wie ne tastatur
<imox> man siehts auch das die ganzen zahlen bzw. keys nacheinander kommen und nicht gleichzeitig
<mrkramps> kannst du bitte nochmal die ausgabe von usb-devices und lsmod pasten
<imox> http://pastebin.com/8TkY0CMb
<kubine> Title: xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ usb-devices T: Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#= - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> mrkramps: willst du mal sehen wie es normal aussihet und wies im ubuntu ankommt?
<imox> darf ich das als pn schicken?
<mrkramps> nein, brauch ich im moment nicht
<imox> ok
<mrkramps> sudo modprobe usbkbd
<mrkramps> und dann nochmal versuchen
<imox> sieht genau so aus
<mrkramps> hm hm hm
<imox> also wir könnten auch einen neuen kaufen, falls du einen kennst der funktioniert
<imox> aber ich gehe mal stark von aus, dass es ein prob von ubuntu ist. weil überall woanders funzt der ha
<imox> ja
<mrkramps> ich vermute mal, dass der falsche treiber verwendet wird
<imox> hmmm
<mrkramps> man müsste eigentlich mal eine eigene udev-regel für das gerät eintragen … aber ich bin damit nicht so super fit
<imox> hmmm echt blöd
<imox> mrkramps: hast noch ne idee welchen man kaufen könnte der funktioniert?
<mrkramps> imox, sry … mit den geräten kenn ich mich nicht aus
<imox> ok
<imox> danke
<mrkramps> ich bin hier nur den diagnosedaten nachgegangen
<mrkramps> erkannt wird das gerät auch
<mrkramps> mir fällt nur ohne experimente gerade nix ein, warum die ausgabe falsch ist
<mrkramps> vielleicht mag das gerät deine tastaturbelegung nicht :S
<imox> naja das ist bei untubu gleich bei mehreren unterschiedlichen pcs in ner vm immer die gleiche ausgabe in ubuntu im anderen os is se richtig
<mrkramps> imox, auch unter einem anderen linux?
<imox> wie gesagt unter suse gehts
<imox> debian etc. noch nicht probiert aber suse ist ja nen linux 
<mrkramps> dann könntest du mal schauen, welchen treiber das gerät unter suse verwendet
<mrkramps> ich gehe spontan davon aus, dass es unter ubuntu usbhid verwendet und sich das mit usbkbd beißt
<imox> ich zieh grad ne suse live cd ich probiers mal aus
<imox> Tastaturmodell hab ich in ubuntu auch schon einige versucht aber das sollte eh kein effekt haben oder?
<mrkramps> vermutlich nicht
<imox> mrkramps: wie soll ich nun schauen welchen treiber der benutzT?
<mrkramps> imox, gerät einstecken, einen augenblick warten und dann dmesg | tail
<imox> ok das lackt hier mach ich morgen mal
<imox> thx und gute nacht
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-02
<ubu_> kann jemand was dazu sagen: http://snag.gy/Nf1lA.jpg
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ubu_> moin
<Perzeus> hallo
<Perzeus> seit kurzen zeigt mir ubuntu bevor es unity startet die konsole
<Perzeus> wie kann das kommen 
<stevieh1> vor dem gdm login?
<Perzeus> ja
<Perzeus> die tty anmeldung und startet dann die unity anmeldung
<stevieh1> kann sein, dass da irgendwas länger braucht? müsstest du mal in syslog schauen, ob da was klemmt oder aufmerksam auf die konsole schauen.
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> wo ist den da ssyslog bei ubuntu
<stevieh1> /var/log/syslog
<stevieh1> oder auch nach dem booten dmesg tippern.
<Perzeus> bin drin 
<Perzeus> anacron ist das was bei abnnderen systenmen cronjob war?
<stevieh1> yep
<Perzeus> ich weiss noch ein bisschen was
<Perzeus> aber nix megr geneaues die windows welt hatte mich in beschlag
<stevieh1> das bekommste mit chlorbleiche wieder weg.
<_moep_> tauscht ihr grad die neusten haushaltstipps aus :)?
<Perzeus> ja
<Perzeus> steht nix aufregendes drin 
<Perzeus> in anacron 
<Perzeus> ausser das er sendmail 
<Perzeus> nicht finden kann 
<stevieh1> es könnte sein, dass z.B. irgendein Plattencheck länger dauert... 
<Perzeus> ich habe nur eine drin 
<stevieh1> ja, und?
<Perzeus> ist sendmail automatisch mit installiert
<stevieh1> nein, schon lange nicht mehr und es heisst auch nicht mehr sendmail
<Perzeus> oh 
<Perzeus> fossiles wissen
<Perzeus> in meiner anacron steht noch sendmail drin 
<stevieh1> ja, daran wird es aber nicht scheitern...
<stevieh1> bootest du so oft, dass dich das stört?
<Perzeus> nein 
<Perzeus> aber das war ja nicht von anfang an 
<Perzeus> irgendein grund muss das haben 
<stevieh1> zeigt er denn den grafischen boot screen bevor er auf die konsole umschaltet?
<Perzeus> das er erst den konsolen login zeigt un d denn die gdm 
<stevieh1> naja der konsolen login ist ja "immer" da. 
<Perzeus> nein erst das terminal login 
<stevieh1> das ist am ehesten ein Zeichen dafür, dass der gdm arschenlang braucht...
<Perzeus> und dann auf den gdm 
<stevieh1> d.h. du siehst ab dem grub start nur konsole?
<Perzeus> war am anfang nicht so 
<stevieh1> das hast du absichtlich eingestellt?
<Perzeus> nein 
<Perzeus> gar nicht
<Perzeus> das ist eirgendwann mal so gestartet 
<stevieh1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no schau mal da, was im grub gesetzt ist.
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> stichwort: splash und quiet
<Perzeus> habe gerade die kernel ausgaben mit dmesg abgefragt
<stevieh1> am Anfang hast du das schicke ubuntu logo beim booten gesehen?
<Perzeus> nein nur den bootmanager
<Perzeus> grub
<Perzeus> acpi error wirft er aus 
<stevieh1> und nach dem boot manager, was kam dann?
<Perzeus> das terminal login 
<Perzeus> und dann das gdm login 
<stevieh1> nein, vorher "als es noch ging"
<Perzeus> kann gleich der gdm login 
<stevieh1> und zwischen grub und gdm login?
<Perzeus> stevieh mal dumm frag was ist den aus sendmail geworden ?
<stevieh1> das heisst jetzt twix
<stevieh1> nein, das gibts immer noch, aber es gibt jetzt auch leichter bedienbares: postfix, exim... oder noch billiger ssmtp
<Perzeus> und genauso sicher?
<Perzeus> ich suche mal den fehler weiter
<stevieh1> sicherer sagt man
<Perzeus> ich bin uebberrascht wieviel multimedia jetzt im kernel steckt
<Perzeus> gegenueber kernel 2.2 und frueher
<stevieh1> tut es das?
<Perzeus> na ja kannste als modul
<Perzeus> dazu uoder reinkompilieren saowie ich gelesen habe 
<stevieh1> ja, das gab es früher aber auch schon. 
<Perzeus> das funktioniert heute aber besser mit der hardware
<Perzeus> ich suche  immer noch den fehler in dmesg 
<stevieh1> ich würde mir erstmal die boot optionen anschauen
<stevieh1> vielleicht ist gar kein fehler
<Perzeus> ok
<Perzeus> ich habe vergessen zu sagen das mein Motherboard schon uefi hat kann 
<Perzeus> aber irgendwas kann er nicht mit acpi laut dmesg  
<stevieh1> naja, das muss alles nix heissen.
<Perzeus> ;-)
<Perzeus> bootoptionen durchgeschaut
<Perzeus> was mich am allermeisten nervt ist das emin wlan unter ubuntu nicht laeuft
<dadrc> Sowas kann man meistens problemlos fixen
<stevieh1> das gibt es selten
<Perzeus> im notebook trotzdem das ich den sta treiber nachgeladen habe 
<Perzeus> wennich wueeste welchen chipsatz ich drin haette
<Perzeus> ich weiss nur das es ein broadcom bcm ist
<dadrc> lspci
<Perzeus> oh muss das notebook mal hochfahren 
<Perzeus> moment
<Perzeus> bin auf der konsole
<Perzeus> aufeminem notebook
<Perzeus> bcm 4318
<k1l> broadcom 43 foo. einfach mal ins wiki gucken da ist eine anleitung für die reihe
<dadrc> b43 als Treiber, dazu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#A12.04_.28Precise_Pangolin.29_-_14.04_.28Trusty_Tahr.29
<kubine> Title: WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Perzeus> den sta treiber habe ich eingebunden aaber es funzt nix
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> alles durchlesen und dann abarbeiten
<dadrc> Laut dem Wiki braucht der 4318 den bw43, nicht den sta
<Perzeus> ok danke
<k1l> jupp
<Perzeus> muss ich den sta jetzt erst rausschmeissen
<dadrc> würd ich machen
<Perzeus> odr ueberschreibt er das
<k1l> Perzeus: das ist im von mir verlinkten wiki artikel alles haar klein erklärt. lies dich einfach mal 10min ein
<Perzeus> jo dannahbe ich es uebersehen moment bin beim multitasking als single user ;-)
<Perzeus> so er ist gepurged
<Perzeus> mal gucken
<Perzeus> es scheint zu gehen
<Perzeus> geht
<dadrc> Na also
<Perzeus> kann mir jemand einen wireless tool empfehlen
<Perzeus> zum netzwerk schauen 
<Perzeus> wlan
<Perzeus> jetzt mus sich nur npoch den lte stick hinbekommen 
<MasterOfDisaster> Macht der NetworkManager oder wicd net eh in klicki-bunti-wunderschön?
<Perzeus> habe umgesattelt auf dem notebook
<Perzeus> von unity auf kde
<sdx23> auch für KDE gibt's den NM
<marcules> hi
<Perzeus_> so jetzt
<Perzeus_> geht es an den lte stick
<jackthepipper> Wie lege ich vim als Standard-Editor fest? Ich will, dass sich bei Doppelklick auf Textdateien diese sich mit Vim im Terminal öffnen.
<jackthepipper> "Als Standard festlegen" gibt es leider nicht im Kontextmenü oder sonstwo.
<jackthepipper> Und mit update-alternatives legt man nur Standards fürs Terminal fest.
<dadrc> Welcher Dateimanager?
<dadrc> jackthepipper, ↑
<jackthepipper> dadrc, Nautilus.
<dadrc> Muss ich  mal kurz nachgucken, Moment
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/a/97696/215352  ← das sollte das sein, was du suchst
<kubine> Title: command line - How can I change the default text editor from gedit to vim? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jackthepipper> dadrc, schon gesehen den Link. So habe ich zwar ein Desktop-Icon für vim angelegt und kann vim auch im Kontextmenü auswählen. Leider lässt sich dort aber nirgends die Standard-Anwendung festlegen.
<jackthepipper> Sieht so aus, als müsste man wirklich die Datei /usr/share/applications/default.list bearbeiten.
<dadrc> Ah, ok. Rechtsklick auf die Datei, Eigenschaften, Tabs ganz rechts
<jackthepipper> Mom …
<jackthepipper> Ah!
<dadrc> Da sollten dir alle Möglichkeiten angeboten werden und unten ist ein Knopf, um die Standardanwendung zu setzen
<jackthepipper> Gott, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.
<jackthepipper> Geht. Danke, dadrc!
<passt> Ich möchte einen Text und einen Zeitstempel mit einander verketten, so dass ich es als Zeile in eine Logdatei schreiben kann. Das soll dann so in etwa aussehen: *** START: Mi 2. Jul 11:10:22 CEST 2014
<dadrc> das klingt nach "aber …"
<passt> echo '*** START: ' >> datei && date >> datei    <-- ergibt einen Zweizeiler
<sdx23> echo -n
<passt> danke, sdx23 
<geser> oder: echo "*** START: `date`" >> datei
<passt> geser: was macht das Zeichen ` genau? 
<dadrc> subshell
<dadrc> genau wie sowas: echo "hallo $(whoami)"
<passt> ok, verstanden
<andy___> hallo erstmal
<Guest75235> ich hab ab und zu Probleme mit Ubuntu 14.04 und mein Laptop
<Guest75235> zb. bei videos friert das bild nach dem video ein, oder beim aufwachen friert er ab und zu ein
<Guest75235> oder selten hängt sich die Dash auf
<dreamon> Wenn ich mein android samsung hand anschließe, werden zwei Verzeichnisse eingehängt. Ich würde gerne die Fotos von der externen SD Karte kopieren. Aber er zeigt das DCIM als leer an. 
<tuor-work> dreamon, du musst des richtigen "share mod" auf deinem telefon auswaehlen. Es koennte daran liegen.
<testdr> dreamon: wenn ein Verzeichnis angezeigt wird, dann ist das "DCIM" auch nicht leer -- ein Verzeichnis ist auch ein Dateneintrag .. -- alternativ prüfe die SD-Karte in einem Kartenleser ob wirklich was drauf ist, was Du vermutest
<dreamon> testdr, Auf dem Handy, komme ich in diesen Ordner und da sind jede menge Bilder.
<dreamon> tuor-work, Ich habe Mediengerät (MTP) gewählt.
<testdr> dreamon: dann liegt es an Freigaberechten .. 
<dreamon> testdr, Auf dem Handy?
<dreamon> Er zeigt Generell alle Verzeichnisse als Leer an.
<testdr> dreamon: Du sagtest doch Du hast das handy angeschlossen .. also ist es auch diese Hardware
<testdr> dreamon: ein Verzeichnis ist ein Dateneintrag! Wenn Du durch den Verzeichnisbaum wandern kannst, dann geht es prinzipiell .
<testdr> dreamon: wie erfolgt denn der Zugriff auf das handy und dessen Datenspeicher? Per mount?
<dreamon> Laut ES-Explorer (läuft auf dem Handy)  ist schreib und lesbar. 
<dreamon> testdr, Nautilus zeigt beim anstecken zwei neu eingebundene Mountpoints an.
<k1l> hast du mtp und den camera service da an?
<testdr> dreamon: und weiter? Welches Dateisystem, welche Zugriffsrechte .. etc. -- z.B. im Terminal per mount-Befehl kontrollieren
<dreamon> Nautilus zeigt gphoto2://[usb:001,038]/store_00020002 .. wenn ich im terminal mount eingebe, dann steht davon nichts
<dreamon> k1l, camera service? wo stellt man den an?
<dreamon> Beim einstecken kommt die Meldung USB-PC-verbindung. Dort ist immer der Haken bei Mediengerät (MTP) gesetzt
<dreamon> Ich kann nur zwischen (mediengerät) mtp und Kamera ptp wählen .. nicht beides gleichzeitig
<k1l> ok, dann mtp. und was sind das für 2 mountpoints?
<dreamon> k1l, nautilus hängt die selbst ein gphoto2://[usb:001,039]/store_00010001 und gphoto2://[usb:001,038]/store_00020002
<dreamon> mount selbst zeigt diese aber nicht an
<dreamon> Es kommt noch im Hintergrund eine Fehlermeldung: Andriod kann nicht eingehängt werden : Fehler beim Initialisieren der Kamera: -60: Konnte das Gerät nicht alleinig reservieren
<testdr> dreamon: Du musst jemanden mit genau dem gleichen handy finden um zu Erfahren ob es an den Einstellungen liegt oder grundsätzlich nicht geht. Wenn Du einen Kartenleser hast, dann ist es auf die Schnelle bestimmt einfacher die SD-Karte aus dem Handy zu nehmen und darüber auszulesen ..
<Guest75235> hast du es mit usb-debuging schon probiert?
<Guest75235> usb kabel herausziehen, usb debuging aktivieren, kabel rein, und man hat beide ordner, Intern und SD Karte :)
<testdr> dreamon: das alles schon probiert: http://www.norton360antivirus.de/index.php?main_page=page&id=14
<kubine> Title: Datenaustausch zwischen Linux und Android - Symantec Norton 360 21 (2014) Download Version herunterladen- Kaufen/Abonnement erneuern - Norton360Antivirus.de (at www.norton360antivirus.de)
<Guest75235> du musst nur aufpassen das du nicht die verschlüsselung an hast
<Guest75235> wie ist der stand der dinge? @ dreamon
<dreamon> Ich acker mir eins ab. :)
<testdr> dreamon: und hier noch mal ausführlicher per gvfs-update: http://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/gvfs-update-ermoglicht-unter-ubuntulinux-endlich-den-bequemen-zugriff-auf-android-gerate-via-mtp/
<kubine> Title: GVFS-Update ermöglicht unter Ubuntu/Linux endlich den bequemen Zugriff auf Android-Geräte via MTP | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<dreamon> Also auf den Internen Seicher komme ich ran. (mit dem Debugging)
<Guest75235> hast du die SD Karte geschützt
<dreamon> Guest75235, wüßte nicht wie das hätte tun sollen.. 
<dreamon> Ich machmal schnell das update das mir testdr geschickt hat.
<Guest75235> normal funzt das so, usb-debugig aktivieren, usb anschließen, handy bildschirm öffnen bzw. in den home screen und alles ohne updates ect.
<dreamon> ich reboote mal kurz
<Guest75235> wenn es nicht klappt, einfach mal das handy modell nenen
<dreamon> jetzt hat sich was geändert er zeigt jetzt android und card sowie phone an. aber wenn ich drauf klicke, öffnet sich geany mit leerem textfeld.
<dreamon> »mtp://[usb:001,007]/Phone« konnte nicht angezeigt werden. -> Der angegebene Ort ist kein Ordner.
<Guest75235> wenn du über mtp gehst, solltest du aber usb-debuging deaktivieren
<PhrozenByte> Hallo zusammen. Hab eine Frage zur Konfiguration von Postfix: Auf Basis von Högis Anleitung habe ich mir Postfix+Dovecot eingerichtet, was soweit auch super funktioniert.
<PhrozenByte> Nun habe ich den Effekt, dass Mails, die an die IP-Adresse oder localhost gerichtet sind (z.B. user1@[IP-Adresse] oder user1@localhost) in /var/mail/user1 landen. Das würde ich gerne unterbinden.
<PhrozenByte> Optimal wäre eine Weiterleitung an eine andere E-Mail-Adresse, alternativ diese lokale Zustellung auszuschalten. Hat da einer eine Idee?
<dreamon> Guest75235, HAHA.. jetzt gehts. 
<dreamon> DANKE DANKE.. ENDLICH!
<dadrc> PhrozenByte, guck mal in /etc/aliases
<dadrc> Da kannst du Aliase für lokale Mail anlegen
<Guest75235> wenn du probleme mit android selbst hast, kann auch Android-hilfe.de weiter helfen, :)
<dadrc> zB "root: phrozenbyte@irgend.wo"
<PhrozenByte> dadrc: Da hab ich ein bisschen was drüber gelesen, da scheine ich dann alle User die es in /etc/passwd gibt manuell eintragen zu müssen
<dadrc> joa, wobei die meisten davon eher keine mail kriegen
<dreamon> Guest75235, Zu früh gefreut.. jetzt sehe ich die Dateinen.. kann aber keine öffnen(anschauen)
<PhrozenByte> dadrc: Ja, da hast du schon Recht, dummerweise liefert Postfix aber ja brav Mails an jeden beliebigen Benutzer aus - z.B. auch an Munin. Weil ich das ja nicht bemerke wenn da etwas reinkommt, könnte mir einer die Festplatte voll machen.
<dadrc> PhrozenByte, kann man ja ansonsten super skripten
<PhrozenByte> dadrc: gibt's denn keine möglichkeit das local delivery komplett auszuschalten oder eine art catch-all (ok, wird wahrscheinlich auch nich gehen, weil aus sicht von postfix diese user ja existieren)?
<dadrc> PhrozenByte, ich weiß spontan nicht, wie.
<PhrozenByte> schade, aber trotzdem danke!
<dadrc> `for user in $(cut -d: -f1 /etc/passwd); do echo "$user: mail@some.domain" >> /etc/aliases; done` legt dir aber eine komplette Aliasdatei an ;)
<PhrozenByte> nette idee, danke. ich such aber erstmal weiter, vll werde ich noch fündig :) ansonsten greife ich darauf zurück
<dadrc> viel erfolg bei der suche, sagst du bescheid, wenn du was findest?
<Guest75235> dreamon schreib mal ein dia zu mir...
<dreamon> Guest75235, what?
<PhrozenByte> dadrc, mach ich :)
<dreamon> Guest75235, mtp://[usb:001,015]/Card/DCIM/Camera
<Guest75235> zugriff hast du!? @ dreamon
<Guest75235> ah jetzt weiß ich was du meinst... @ Dreamon
<dreamon> Guest75235, Ja ich seh alles was im Verzeichnis ist, auch grössen usw. aber öffnen kann ich ncihts
<Guest75235> ich sags so, direkt öffnen vom Ordner geht nicht
<Guest75235> aber wenn du zb. den ordner auf den Desktop ablegst, dann geht es
<dreamon> Guest75235, Stimmt.. Also wenn ich die Dateien kopiere.. das geht.. aber direkt zugreifen geht nicht
<Guest75235> das ist genau so wie zb. mp3s, die kannst du nicht direkt im ordner öffnen, kurzgesagt müsste man die datein impotieren sprich irgendwo lokal ablegen um die zu öffnen
<dadrc> mtp ist ein reines Transferprotokoll, nichts zum Streamen
<Guest75235> sorry das hat nicht mit streamen zu tun
<Guest75235> bzw. das kann man sehen wie man will
<Guest75235> bei ein usb stick tu ich doch auch nicht streamen
<dreamon> Wenn es als Laufwerk eingehängt wäre, wärs am einfachsten.. 
<testdr> Guest75235: er meinte wohl so was wie bei http, ftp, sftp .. eben kein direkter Datenzugriff .
<PhrozenByte> dadrc: ok, das ging jetzt sehr viel schneller als erwartet, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass ich die letzten 1,5 std damit beschäftigt war zu suchen... nach der gewünschten fehlermeldung googeln, zweites ergebnis:
<PhrozenByte> Zur /etc/postfix/main.cf hinzufügen: local_transport = error:local delivery is disabled
<Guest75235> das ist aber ein direkter zugriff
<testdr> dreamon: zum Einhängen von Laufwerken muss beide Hard/Software mitspielen .. und zumindest in dem einem Link wurde davon gesprochen, dass Android nicht die Funktionen mitbringt um als externer einfacher usb-Massenspeicher zu funktionieren ...
<Guest75235> bei alten android geräte geht das bis 2.x ...
<Guest75235> die fungieren als massenspeicher
<dreamon> Kumpel hat gleiches Handy unter windows wird er ganz normal, wie Laufwerk eingehängt.
<Guest75235> was schade ist, das shotwell die bilder nicht impotieren kann
<testdr> google hats aus lauter anwenderfreundlichkeit wohl abgeschaltet - nicht mehr implementiert ... 8-(
<Guest75235> windows ist kein linux :)
<dadrc> PhrozenByte, hmhm, interessant.
<Guest75235> das ich das mal sage, wow
<dreamon> Naja. dann mach ichs weiterhin anderst rum. (linux samba freigabe) und mit es-explorer auf diese rüberschieben.. lästig, aber machbar
<SpeeFak__> grad für so ein mist wie handy daten übertrage oder wenns was nicht geht würd ich ne vm nehmen
<dreamon> Vorhin hat er bei 600kb aufgehört zu kopieren.. 
<testdr> dreamon: .. hat sich vielleicht das handy in den Schlafmodus gelegt ... 
<testdr> dreamon: wieso "linux->samba-->freigabe" .. hängt Dein handy im gleichen Netz? D.h. Netzwerkzugriff?
<Guest75235> sagt dir gmtp was?
<dreamon> testdr, Im moment ja
<dreamon> Guest75235, no
<PhrozenByte> dadrc: dann sag ich mal nochmal danke und wünsch noch nen schönen tag, cya
<testdr> dreamon: dann könntest Du auch per http übertragen .. "einfach" einen http-Server auf ubuntu starten (ist ein einzeiler)
<Guest75235> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Transfer-Files-from-Ubuntu-to-Android-341722.shtml
<kubine> Title: How to Transfer Files from Ubuntu to Android (at news.softpedia.com)
<k1l> also wenn das nicht per usb geht ist schon eine menge falsch
<dreamon> testdr, Und wie bring ich die daten vom handy rüber?
<stevieh1> mtp geht eigentlich schon recht brauchbar, aber irgendwie wird das nicht mehr ordentlich ins gvfs eingebunden.
<Guest75235> sudo apt-get -y install mtp-tools mtpfs gmtp
<dadrc> Ich geb mir ja den ganzen Quatsch mit mtp schon lange nicht mehr. FTP aufm Handy und gut :)
<stevieh1> für regelmässige unbeaufsichtigte syncs setze ich rsync ein, das ist ziemlich geschmeidig.
<stevieh1> dadrc: yep, und mit ftpfs kannst du sogar ein rsync drauf machen.
<k1l> um welches ubuntu geht es hier überhaupt? und welches handy?
<stevieh1> beim ubuntu hoffentlich um ein frisches und beim handy halt irgendwas >= 4
<dreamon> ups muß weg.. bbis denn
<Ekkehardt> Paketdienste sind hier OT.
<DalePayman> an alle xfce-user: kann man geöffnete programme im panel nicht mehr durch drag-drop verschieben?
<Rochvellon> DalePayman: geht hier unter 14.04
<DalePayman> Rochvellon, habe auch 14.04 ...
<ppq> DalePayman, rechtsklick ins panel -> leiste -> leisteneinstellungen -> taskleiste einstellungen (auswählen und dann aufs zahnrad klicken) -> sortierreihenfolge -> das letzte auswählen
<ppq> ist gut versteckt
<DalePayman> ppq, vielen dank! :-)
<DalePayman> ist wirklich gut versteckt. komisch dass es nach einer installation nicht default ist
<ppq> das mit der sortierreihenfolge scheint neu zu sein
<DalePayman> mh
<DalePayman> nicht dass ich es bis heute wirklich benötigt hätte. es ist mir auch eher beiläufig aufgefallen
<uwe> Hallo
<uwe> Kennt jemand ein Programm zum einfachen Erstellen von rechnungen
<Skorpz> Calc von Openoffice?
<Skorpz> bzw Libreoffice
<uwe> Naja, was Excel-artiges gänge schon, ich möchte aber irgendwas ala A1-Fraktura oder so
<_moep_> latex
<testdr> uwe: es gibt Rechnungsvorlagen (templates) für libreoffice -- davon unabhängig haben Rechnungen unterschiedliche Anforderungen, je nach Verkäufer und natürlich juristischen Vorgaben..
<uwe> testdr: Ja, Office habe ich ja schon. Mir wäre sehr mit einem Program gedient, welches eine kleine Kundenverwaltung und eine konfigurierbare Rechnungsgestaltung haben sollte
<uwe> Die Rechnungen selber sollten frei gestaltbar sein. Es geht nicht um die Fraktura, dafür habe ich schon was
<jokrebel> kann es mit Experimenten mit Enigmail zusammenhängen, dass plötzlich mein Signaturbild eines Mailkontos nicht mehr eingebunden/angezeigt wird? Bin grad etwas ratlos.
<apricot1> bei:  mount -o loop /pfad/datei,img /home/ordner  erhalte ich  mount: Sie müssen den Dateisystemtyp angeben  
<testdr> apricot1: ja und? Was wenn Du es mit -t angibst?
<Drizzto> hiho, ich hätte da ein problemchen das direkt nach der installation von ubuntu auftritt. Und zwar stockt das System sehr häufig für mehrere sekunden und ist auch recht langsam.
<Drizzto> ich bekomme auch jede menge amd-vi meldungen. Ein moment habe ein foto gemacht
<testdr> Drizzto: welches ubuntu, version und welche hardware?
<jokrebel> und was ist ne amd-vi-meldung?
<Drizzto> 14.04 ist das meine ich. also die derzeit aktuelle. 
<Drizzto> hardware habe ich als cpu amd fx-6350 mainboard gigabyte ga-970
<jokrebel> Meinen ist nicht wissen. Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a"
<Drizzto> es ist die 14.04
<apricot1> testdr, da ist genau das gleiche
<testdr> apricot1: das gleiche ? wie was? -- ? dann ist es kein image eines filesystems! Also von was redest Du?
<apricot1> download eines wheezy.img für debian wheezy-7
<testdr> apricot1: also wahrscheinlich .. was? Ein cdrom/dvd-image? oder von einer Festplatte?
<apricot1> image für eine SD-Card - raspberrypi
<apricot1> das ist Debian Wheezy-7
<testdr> apricot1: bei einem FEstplattenimage(auch sd-card) ist es kein filesystem - jedenfalls meistens nicht
<testdr> apricot1: mit fdisk den offset der partition, die Du willst feststellen und bei mount mit der option "offset" diesen angeben
<apricot1> danke
<testdr> apricot1: wenn es keine partitionsinformationen gibt, dann musst Du irgendwie anders den offset herausbekommen ..
<Drizzto> und das is die amd_vi meldung http://de.tinypic.com/r/aze9dx/8
<Drizzto> keiner eine idee? evtl noch mehr infos?
<mrkramps> Drizzto, für mich bitte die eingehende frage nochmal
<Drizzto> also ich habe ubuntu frisch installiert. Nach der installation fährt das system hoch, ich melde mich an und sobald ich z.B. den Browser auf mache hängt und hakt alles. wenn ich dann auf ne andere console schalte bekomme ich die meldungen von dem screenshot ausgespuckt
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Wolltest Du nicht noch ein Bild hochladen?
<mrkramps> Drizzto, den screenshot kenne ich jetzt leider auch noch nicht
<Drizzto> hab ich doch gepostet
<mrkramps> das war dann bestimmt vor 21:50:00
<testdr> Drizzto: hast Du bei der Installation ein Update auf den neuesten kernel gemacht?
<Drizzto> ja ehm was ich auch noch machen musste damit es zumindest halbwegs geht war IOMMU auf enable zu stellen. hatte ich gefunden da meine usb ports und lan nicht ging
<Drizzto> kernel hab ich 3.13.0-24 drauf
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> spezifikationen des geräts?
<imox> mrkramps: wie schau ich noch mal den treiber unter suse wegen dem kartenleser nach? 
<Drizzto> meinst du mich mr 
<Drizzto> mrkramps, 
<imox> dmesg | tail ? 
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Aktueller 14.04er Kernel ist aber hier 3.13..0-30!
<mrkramps> imox, ja … gerät anstecken, kurz warten, dann den befehl
<mrkramps> Drizzto, ja dich meinte ich
<imox> hab ich unter suse gemacht aber das bringt mir nicht viel 
<imox> assming drive cache 
<imox> Test WP failed, assume write Endabled
<imox> und sowas
<imox> mrkramps: in suse kommts übrigens anders an wie unter windows und mac aber nut mit dem unterschied das die trennzeicehn = sind und keine ´
<Drizzto> also im internet stand das das wohl mit meinem mainboard zu tun hätte. gigabyte ga 970a-d3
<jokrebel> trotzdem scheint es nicht der neueste Kernel zu sein.
<Drizzto> oki wie ändere ich das
<Drizzto> apt-get upgrade bringt keine abhilfe
<mrkramps> apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrkramps> imox, es tut mir leid, aber wie ich dir gestern schon sagte, kann ich dir nicht viel zu den magnetkartenlesern unter linux sagen
<jokrebel> und vorher ein apt-get update
<Drizzto> hmm dachte da er das bei upgrade schon macht. sry.
<Drizzto> update hatte ich vorher gemacht
<Drizzto> läuft
<mrkramps> imox, wie ich gestern auch schon sagte, solltest du unter ubuntu einmal versuchen eine udev-regel einzurichten, die für das gerät den usbkbd treiber statt usbhid lädt
<testdr> Drizzto: ich habe diese (sehr neue) hardware nicht -- wenn Du mit einer älteren ubuntu-Version (z.B. 12.04) das Problem nicht hast, dann könnte das was mit kernel-Änderungen zu tun haben, die mit den CPUs noch nicht richtig funktionieren .. (angeblich sollen die Probleme MSI-boards mit AMD-A8 betreffen, aber wer weiß)
<Drizzto> naja hab nen fx aber so neu is der eigentlich nicht
<testdr> Drizzto: hast Du mal zuvor eine andere linux-Version laufen gehabt?
<Drizzto> nein
<Drizzto> hmm neuer kernel is drauf aber scheinbar keine besserung. 
<testdr> Drizzto: dann kann es sein, dass es entweder nie richtig funktioniert oder nur mit der aktuellen version -- das musst Du prüfen um Hardware-Probleme auszuschließen ..-- was passiert denn, wenn Du die 64bit-Live-Versioni alleine laufen lässt ... 
<mrkramps> Drizzto, ich habe hier bislang noch keine fehlermeldungen von dir gesehen
<Drizzto> starte grade die live cd. ehm soll ich mal versuchen syslog zu kopieren? 
<Drizzto> mrkramps, ich sehe auch keine ich merk nur das sich das system laufend aufhängt. die müssten im syslog auflaufen oder?
<mrkramps> syslog oder dmesg
<imox> mrkramps: kann ich den usbkd treiber nciht erstmal so laden um zu schauen ob das überhaupt geht? hab noch nie ne udev-regel eingerichtet weiß nicht wie das geht
<Drizzto> gut dann versuch ich die mal auf nen stick zu ziehen und hoch zu laden
<mrkramps> imox, das manuelle laden vom usbkbd haben wir gestern versucht und das hat keine besserung gebracht - vermutlich, weil usbhid zuerst geladen wird für das gerät, das gilt es jetzt zu verhindern
<mrkramps> deswegen die udev-regel
<mrkramps> imox, du kannst auch den usbhid treiber blacklisten, aber danach wird kein anderes usb-gerät mehr funktionieren
<imox> mrkramps: ok dazu sollte ich ubuntu hier installieren richtig? ich hab grad suse live am laufen machts noch sinn da was nach zu schauen ansonsten installier ich eben ubuntu
<Drizzto> ist natürlich schwierig bei nem system was sich laufen aufhängt was raus zu bekommen
<testdr> Drizzto: hast Du nvidia-prop.driver installiert?
<mrkramps> imox, du solltest das auf dem OS machen, dass später auch verwendet werden soll
<Drizzto> nein zumindest nicht selbst wenn das nicht mit der instqllation mit kommt
<testdr> Drizzto: und welche boot option hast Du genutzt? iommu=??
<imox> mrkramps: also ubuntu ;)
<imox> ich fragte nur weil du gestern meintest ich sollte bei suse mal schauen welcher treiber da geladen wird
<mrkramps> imox, du hattest mir gestern gesagt, dass das gerät unter suse im gegensatz zu ubuntu funktioniert
<imox> mrkramps: genau und suse nutzen wir nicht mehr nur noch ubuntu das ist ja grad das problem 
<Drizzto1> Sry Bin Raus Geflogen
<Drizzto> So jetzt sollte die verbindung besser sein
<Drizzto> mit der livecd hängt sich das system auch auf
<testdr> Drizzto: schlecht -- dann auf jeden Fall testen dass die Hardware eigentlich funktionieren sollte -- z.B. memtest.. bis hin zu anderen live-Versionen, wie z.B. Knoppix (natürlich alles 64bit)
<mrkramps> Drizzto, wann hängt sich das system auf?
<Drizzto> zum beispiel wenn ich den browser öffne oder das launchpad
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Hast Du denn nach dem dist-upgrade (was hoffentlich den neuesten Kernel einspielte) auch schon einen Reboot gemacht?
<mrkramps> Drizzto, das brauch man aber nicht um fehlermeldungen zu erhalten
<Drizzto> jokrebel: klar :-)
<Drizzto> mrkramps: jap das mach ich auch unter tty1
<Drizzto> nur irgendwie teste ich ja ob das system geht
<testdr> Drizzto: wieso upgrade? du sagtest doch es ist deine erste Ubuntu Version?
<Drizzto> also so isses mir aufgefallen
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Und "uname -a" neldet jetzt was?
<Drizzto> 3.13.0-30
<jokrebel> Und die Stockungen sind nur bei Browser?
<Drizzto> nein das ganze system hängt sich auf
<testdr> Drizzto: welche iommu=?? bootoption hast Du benutzt?
<Drizzto> nichtmal mehr die Maus geht oder ich kann mit strg+alt+F1 umschalten
<Drizzto> testdr: hab ich im bios umgeschaltet
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Werden einzelne Fenster grau? Oder was passiert genau?
<Drizzto> nein das bild bleibt einfach so hängen
<Drizzto> ehm also ich hab die datei jezzt hier auf dem lappy die ist aber null formatiert
<Drizzto> also da kommt jede meldung hinter der anderen
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Wie sind in dem Moment die Systemauslastungen (CPU/GPU/MEM....)
<Drizzto> das lustige ist wenn ich auf tty1 bin gehts
<Drizzto> da hängt nix
<Drizzto> wie bekomme ich die raus
<mrkramps> Drizzto, was für eine grafikkarte hast du verbaut?
<imox> mrkramps: weisst du ob ich sone udev regel auch beim ltsp client setzen kann? 
<Drizzto> gigabyte radeon hd 7870
<testdr> Drizzto: wenn es so was ähnliches ist: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168555     da gibt es noch mehr optionen auch zur radeon
<kubine> Title: IOMMU explanation of kernel parameters (Page 1) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<mrkramps> imox, warum sollte das nicht möglich sein?
<Drizzto> oki und das heißt?
<imox> mrkramps: frag ja nur ;) 
<testdr> Drizzto: k.A. - hab die Hardware nicht und es klingt nach Problemen mit dma-Zugriffen -- also z.B. auch bei der Grafikkarte, was erklären könnten warum auf dem tty/console sich nichts tut ... --- wenn das tty stabil läuft (z.B. was großes Kompilieren . .. etc.)..
<Drizzto> hmm doof soll heißen du kannst mir da auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen
<testdr> Drizzto: mein Tip wäre: teste eine ältere Version um auszuschließen, dass es nicht an neuen Kernel-Optionen liegt -- oder sieh Dir die boot-Optionen zu iommu und radeon an und was man da abstellen kann, ändern kann ...
<Drizzto> AMD-Vi: Completion-Wait loop timed out
<Drizzto> das is auch sone meldung die ich häufig sehe
<Drizzto> oki
<Drizzto> 12.04? oder welche würdest du mir da empfehlen?
<testdr> Drizzto: k.A. -- wenn es Deine Hardware schon zur Zeit von 12.04 gab, dann wäre diese Live-Version ein Test um zu sehen ob das System da auch abstürzt --- daneben (siehe den Link) diese boot-Optionen wie z.B.: amd_iommu=off   oder iommu=soft
<Drizzto> hmm die bootoptionen trag ich bei grub ein oder?
<testdr> Drizzto: ja .. beim booten SHIFT-taste gedrückt halten bis grub-boot-menü auftaucht, dort Taste E für edit-mode des Eintrages und dort die boot-option ändern und per strg-x starten ... Achtung: US-Tastaturbelegung
<Drizzto> ich habs jetzt mal bei der live cd ausprobiert. bin gespannt
<Drizzto> so gut ist bis jetzt hängt nix. die schlechte ist internet geht nicht :D
<jokrebel> Drizzto: Dann lass den Netzwerkstecker draußen. _Das_ ist das ganze Übel <g>
<testdr> Drizzto: Du sagtest was von wegen iommu in BIOS abgeschaltet? Das wird aber angeblich bei mehr als 3GB Hautpspeicher gebraucht ..
<Drizzto> sry ich habs glaub ich angeschalten. muss nochmal schauen. ehm vorher ging halt gar nix
<testdr> Drizzto: Du hast ja wahrscheinlich mehr als 3GB Hauptspeicher ... 
<Drizzto> hatte grad in den bootoptionen iommu auf off jetzt versuch ichs mal mit soft evtl geht dann das netz
<Drizzto> jap
<Drizzto> 8 gb
<Drizzto> ich glaub aber ich muss für heute schluss machen meine freundin schaut schon ganz böse :D ich würde dich dann morgen oder übermorgen mit meinem problem evtl nochmal belästigen wenns recht ist und du da bist :-)
<imox> mrkramps: hmm ich lese grad das wiki für die udev regeln mit lsbusb -vs soll ich mehr infos über das gerät bekommen bekomm ich aber nicht
<imox> mrkramps: wie soll denn in etwa die regel für das gerät aussehen?
<Drizzto> mit soft scheints zu klappen :-) vielen dank testr 
<Drizzto> testdr: 
<mrkramps> imox, du hast an dem gerät nicht zufällig PS/2-eingabegeräte, oder?
<imox> nein
<imox> ist nur über usb angeschlossen hat auch ken ps/2
<imox> mrkramps: ist warscheinlich total egal aber unter debian ists genau so wie unter ubuntu. aber war ja zu erwarten
<imox> mrkramps: ich raff grad nicht wie ich das mit der udev regel machen. ich hab doch schon mal eine für ne HDD erstellt und kann mich auch erinnern das es ohne probleme ging und nicht so schwer ist. aber ich kapier grad nicht wie ich eine regel für den reader erstelle. ich weiß nicht wie das identifizierne soll und wie ich den treiber setzen soll.
<mrkramps> imox, ich auch nicht, deswege wühle ich mich gerade selber durch die docs
<imox> achso ok danke ;) 
<mrkramps> intentifizieren kannst du es in der regel über idVendor und idProduct
<mrkramps> imox, die lösung sollte eigentlich so aussehen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BarcodeReaders#ADESSO_and_Acan_8100_CCD_Contact_Barcode_USB_Scanners
<kubine> Title: BarcodeReaders - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<imox> ist das hier evtl. interessant? tailf /var/log/syslog http://pastebin.com/24vDJS3a
<kubine> Title: Jul 2 23:24:53 imo-B202 kernel: [ 1685.066435] hid-generic 0003:040B:6543.000C: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> imox, das hatten wir gestern schon, das ist das gerät - idVendor 040b idProduct 6543
<mrkramps> imox, ich suche nur gerade vergeblich nach einem äquivalent zu dem check_driver skript, das in der oben verlinkten lösung verwendet wird
<imox> such ich auch grad xD
<imox> mrkramps: sollte das nicht unter debian vorhandne sein? ich hab hier nen debian und da gibts das script auch nicht
<mrkramps> imox, ich verstehe ich gerade noch nicht so ganz woher das script kommt … wurde scheinbar mal als workaround für wacom-tablets geschrieben
<mrkramps> um sicherzustellen, dass für diese geräte der korrekte treiber geladen wird
<imox> mrkramps: war anscheindn in ubuntu 10.10 drin das script
<mrkramps> imox, mag sein, unser problem ist aber, dass es das jetzt nicht mehr ist …
<mrkramps> imox, wir können es einfach mal ausprobieren
<imox> was genau?
<mrkramps> KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="040b", SYSFS{idProduct}=="6543", ACTION=="add", RUN+="modprobe usbkbd" 
<imox> ich hab einfach unter /lib/udev/rules.d eine neue regel erstell und das da reinkopiert richtig?
<imox> und dann reboot oder?
<mrkramps> imox, der regelname muss schon der syntax folgen - 70-persistent-something-custom.rules
<mrkramps> und reboot muss es nicht sein
<mrkramps> normalerweise sollte die regel ausgeführt werden, sobald das usb-gerät neu eingesteckt wird
<mrkramps> oder wenn du sicher gehen möchtest: sudo reload udev
<imox> sorry wenn ich das schon wieder frage (ich schreibs jetzt auf) wie sehe ich jetzt genau welcher treiber für das gerät verwendet wird?
<mrkramps> imox, usb-devices [Driver=] oder eben nach dem das gerät vom system erkannt wurde dmesg | tail
<imox> dmesg | tail zeigs mir nicht an aber usb-devices aber ist immer noch usbhid
<mrkramps> musst bei usb-devices dann eben nach Vendor=040b und ProdID=6543 suchen
<imox> unter /lib/udev/rules.d/ hab ich 70-persistent-card-reader.rules erstellt und die regel dort reinkopiert
<imox> kann ich einem log sehen ob die regel überhaupt greift?
<mrkramps> imox, das geht alles irgendwie, aber von udev habe ich leider auch kaum ahnung
<mrkramps> imox, schmeiß die regel mal wieder raus
<imox> ok 
<mrkramps> danach editierst du /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf und änderts "blacklist usbkbd" in "#blacklist usbkbd", "blacklist usbmouse" in "#blacklist usbmouse" und fügst darunter die zeile "blacklist usbhid" ein … neustart und hoffen, dass es etwas erfolg bringt
<ring0> für die akten bzw. den nächsten udev-versuch ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Funktionstest
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> mrkramps: hmmm ne das gerät hat wieder usbhid
<mrkramps> imox, nach einem neustart?
<imox> ja
<mrkramps> kann eigentlich nicht sein, wenn usbhid auf der blacklist steht
<imox> mrkramps: http://pastebin.com/W8sCYAWt
<kubine> Title: # these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred #blackli - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> …
<imox> arggg kann doch nicht so schwer sein xD
<mrkramps> imox, mach die änderungen an der blacklist.conf wieder rückgängig … das scheint uns auch nicht weiterzubrignen
<imox> ok gemacht. ist zwar schon sau alt aber der schreib bei modeules das mit reinschreiben http://kebdnk.com/index.php?id=34
<kubine> Title: KebdnK.com: USB-Tastatur funktioniert endlich unter Ubuntu 7.10 (at kebdnk.com)
<imox> hab ich auch so gemacht hat aber auch nichts gebracht
<imox> mrkramps: interessiert warscheinlich nicht wirklch aber unter suse läuft der mit dem usbhid
<mrkramps> wird suse ggf. einfach eine andere version des treibers verwenden …
<imox> kann man die version nachschauen?
<mrkramps> die wahrheit ist ja, dass ich nicht mal weiß, ob das gerät mit usbkbd läuft, aber es findet sich keine lösung, das zu testen
<mrkramps> imox, kernel-version
<imox> naja ist ja im prinzip auch egal 
<imox> was suse macht
<imox> misst eh ansonsten funktioniert alles so gut :( 
<imox> aber wir brauchen diesen ***** kartenleser
<mrkramps> du kannst nochmal versuchen die treiber in einer anderen reichenfolge zu laden (als ein befehl): sudo modprobe -r usbhid ; sudo modprobe usbkbd ; sudo modprobe usbhid
<imox> hmm juhhuuu und schadde
<imox> der hat jetzt den anderen treiber, aber hat nichts gebracht
<imox> :(
<mrkramps> sackgassen sind doch was feines … :\
<imox> meinst du man könnte evtl. nen anderen kartenleser kaufen? oder meinst die reagieren alle gleich? 
<mrkramps> imox, kann ich keine verlässliche aussage zu machen
<mrkramps> das wirst du selber evaluieren müssen
<imox> ach misst eh dann werd ich wohl wieder weg müssen von ubuntu
<imox> ich mag suse nicht :( 
<mrkramps> imox, hast du ein konfigurationsprogramm für das lesegerät?
<imox> nein 
<mrkramps> handbuch?
<imox> nein
<imox> nichts nur das gerät
<mrkramps> und der unterschied bei der ausgabe unter ubuntu lag worin genau nochmal?
<imox> es fehlen ganz einfach zeichen
<mrkramps> welche zeichen? die delimiter?
<imox> z.b. normal kommts so an `12345`09090` in ubuntu dann so 3459090
<imox> so in etwa 
<imox> es fehlen fehlt glaub ich auch immer die erste zahl von der kto oder blz z.B.
<imox> wenn du magst paste ich dir mal ein genaues beispiel
<mrkramps> imox, ok … kannste machen
<imox> mrkramps: aber dann bitte per pn ok? 
<mrkramps> imox, sicher
<imox> mrkramps: sieht schon komisch aus oder ;) 
<mrkramps> imox, der unterschied macht die ubuntu-ausgabe ziemlich unbrauchbar … ich schau aber ggerade mal, ob das ein muster hat
<imox> jup absolut unbrauchbar, immerhin ist die ausgabe immer gleich xD
<imox> also hab einen gefunden der auch Part 15 ist kein plan was das ist aber steht auch auf meinem drauf und der hat ne TTL Decoding vielleicht irgendiwe interessant ;) ?
<mrkramps> frag das nicht mich, ich habe diese geräte noch nie verwendet
<mrkramps> imox, kennst du zufällig die rohdaten der ikea-karte?
<imox> ne aber von dem zweiten beispiel 
<mrkramps> ok, könntest du mir die einmal im query zukommen lassen zum abgleich?
<imox> mrkramps: pn
<mrkramps> imox, wie genau liest du die karte jetzt aus? terminal und eingaben abwarten?
<imox> mousepad z.b. eigentlich egal wird halt da eingefügt wo der cursor ist
<mrkramps> also hast du das schon in verschiedenen anwendungen getestet?
<imox> mrkramps: hmmm ich würde sagen wir wartens mal bis freitag ab. ich hab grad noch nen kartenleser für 20 ? bei jacobs electronic gefunden. sonst so 60 ? hab den jetzt einfach mal bestellt vielleicht haben wa ja ganz viel glück und der funktioniert. 
<imox> mrkramps: jup hab das in verschiedenen anwendungen getestet auch einfach mal direkt aufn temrinal 
<imox> immer das gleiche ergebnis
<mrkramps> direkt auf dem terminal heißt also außerhalb einer laufenden desktopumgebung in der virtuellen konsole?
<imox> ALT STRG F1
<mrkramps> jau, das meinte ich
<imox> ahhhhhh WAHT
<imox> hier kommt das richtig an 
<imox> hmmm sorry hatte mich wohl geirrt 
<imox> jetzt wirds interessant xD
<mrkramps> inwiefern?
<imox> na da kommts jetzt richtig an 
<mrkramps> ah ha …
<imox> seh ich auch grad zum ersten mal xD
<imox> hmm vielleicht jetzt noch ne idee ;) ?
<mrkramps> das schränkt unser problem schon etwas mehr ein 
<imox> ich reboote mal 
<imox> obs jetzt mit dem anderen treiber klappt
<mrkramps> mach das
<imox> joa klappt auch mit dem usbhid
<imox> direkt auf der konsole ohne gui
<mrkramps> dann geh mal in die desktopumgebung, öffne einen terminal und führe den befehl 'ibus exit' aus und versuch es dann in der grafischen umgebung nochmal
<imox> hmm vielleicht kann ich mir mit c++ oder so was schreiben was die werte direkt abgreift
<imox> gibts nicht ibis bibus oder bus
<mrkramps> ubuntu 14.04?
<imox> 13.04
<mrkramps> uh, da muss ich jetzt eigentlich schon darauf bestehen, dass du dieses problem bei gelegenheit auch nochmal mit der aktuellen 14.04 betrachtest - 13.04 wird eh nicht mehr unterstützt
<mrkramps> irgendwo in den einstellungen müsste man die tastatureigabemethode einstellen können
<imox> naja würde ich wirklich sehr gerne. das problem ist, dass ich nicht auf 14.04 kann weil dort der libreoffice mysqlconnector in der version 1.0.2 verbaut ist der ein bug hat und den brauchen wir. ohne den geht gar nichts
<mrkramps> ah, ich erinnere mich ^^
<mrkramps> da saßen wir auch schon eine weile hier dran
<mrkramps> hm, warum dann überhaupt ubuntu?
<mrkramps> wäre debian wheezy da nicht vielleicht generell interessanter
<imox> naja ich dachte mir mehr support besseres wiki ;) 
<imox> die probleme kamen ja erst mit der zeit xD
<mrkramps> 13.04 kriegt keinen support mehr
<imox> ich weiß damals wars das akutellste ;) 
<mrkramps> und wiki ist zumindest zu großen teilen auf debian übertragbar
<imox> ja what ever hab mich halt für ubuntu entschieden damals ;) 
<imox> also unter den einstellungen hab ich nur die tippeinstellungen
<imox> da ann ich ne geschwindigkeit und verzögerung einstellen 
<imox> hab das mal ausgemacht ändert nichts
<mrkramps> das sollte eher unter den spracheinstellungen zu finden sein
<imox> den soll ich doch ausmahcen odeR?
<imox> der fragt mich ob ich den starten will 
<mrkramps> nein, der soll aus … da soll gar keiner laufen
<imox> hmm naja war voher aus
<mrkramps> hmpf … das wollte ich nicht hören
<imox> im übrigen gibts das problem mit debian auch ;) 
<mrkramps> wenn du programmieren kannst, dann wäre es vielleicht tatsächlich einen versuch wert das gerät direkt anzusprechen
<mrkramps> obwohl mich jetzt schon interessieren würde, welcher teil der grafischen umgebung dir hier steine in den weg legt
<imox> kann zwar nur java aber bissel c hab ich schon geschrieben wäre der letzte versuch
<imox> aber würde es gerne erstmal so versuchen. 
<imox> obs vielleicht irgendwie geht
<mrkramps> imox, hier hätte ich was über python, dass ggf. als einstieg interessant wäre http://www.micahcarrick.com/credit-card-reader-pyusb.html
<kubine> Title: MagTek Credit Card Reader in Linux (at www.micahcarrick.com)
<mrkramps> python-usb wäre übrigens auch in den paketquellen
<imox> mrkramps: also wenn ich sone chinese eingabemethdoe mit iBus nehme erscheinen immerhin die trennzeichen ;) 
<imox> vielleicht gehts doch mit ibus ich brauch nur ne richtige xD
<mrkramps> könntest mit xev mal schauen, welche keycodes das gerät so sendet
<imox> kann ich da welche nachinstallieren?
<mrkramps> !xev > imox 
<kubine> imox: Informationen zu xev finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xev
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, wie das mit weiteren tastaturbelegungen ist … für ibus dürfte es da noch weitere geben
<imox> hmmm ok sind dem problem auf jeden fall schon mal etwas näher gekommen :)
<imox> ich muss penn moin wieder früh raus auf arbeiten :(
<imox> ich danke dir erstmal recht herzlich ;) mache moin weiter 
<mrkramps> jau, viel erfolg noch
<imox> keycodes hab ich grad gesehen muss ich mir aber genauer anschauen raff ich grad nicht
<imox> mrkramps: ich bin moin wieder hier und lass dich über den verlauf teilhaben ;) 
<mrkramps> mach das, gn8
<imox> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-03
<petermaafa> moin ich will das betriebssystem auf eine andere platte übertragen. Betriebssystem ist installiert auf eine 40GB ssd und soll nun auf eine 128GB ssd. Kann man das mit Diskdump machen. Anschließend mit gparted resizen ? 
<testdr> petermaafa: ja -- boote eine live-Version und dupliziere die Platten -- danach die Partitionsdaten in der Größe anpassen und dann die Platten austauschen und booten ..
<testdr> petermaafa: ach so .. bei verschlüsselten Daten geht das natürlich nicht .. aber ich denke mal das ist Dir klar..
<petermaafa> testdr:  gut das habe ich gerade probiert und ist beim resizen fehlgeschlagen. hab gerade mal die partitionstabelle neu erstellt und starte von neu.... dachte es liegt vielleicht daran
<tuor-work> petermaafa, wenn du keine Verschluesselung verwendest. Bei LVM wuerde es auch ein wenig anders aussehen.
<petermaafa> jap verschlüsselung ist ausnahmsweise hier nicht der fall 
<petermaafa> ne das resizen geht nicht....
<testdr> petermaafa: du kannst auch erst die kleine Platte auf die große klonen und nichts ändern - dann muss die große auch booten können und normal laufen und dann später per live-Version eine Größenänderung vornehmen -- Vorteil: Du weißt garantiert, dass die Kopie funktioniert
<petermaafa> ok dann bin ich mal kurz weg, boote das geklonte system... aber wieso sollte das resizen dann funktiuonieren, und jetzt nicht
<testdr> petermaafa: wie klonst Du denn die Platten? dd von sda nach sdb?
<tuor-work> petermaafa, man dd
<petermaafa> richtig, von sdb auf sdd
<tuor-work> petermaafa, mit welchem tool?
<petermaafa> dd
<petermaafa> mach ich mit dd was falsch ? dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/sdb bs=1M 
<testdr> petermaafa: Du kannst die kleiner ssd nach dem klonen nicht mehr (ohne weiteres) in deinem Rechner nutzen, denn die hat die gleichen partitions-uuids und das kann Probleme bereiten ... -- 
<petermaafa> ...
<testdr> petermaafa:  nein -- läuft das System nach dem umstecken der Hardware nicht?
<petermaafa> also erst ausstecken, dann mit der größeren booten
<petermaafa> gut... reboote nun
<petermaafa> danke soweit
<testdr> mann mann .. man ... sagt der doch oben von sdb auf sdd und im dd schreibt er es dann andersherum? Hab ich erst jetzt gesehen, da ich nicht darauf geachtet habe ..
<DalePayman> und er ward nie wieder gesehen 
<testdr> DalePayman: find ich nicht zum lachen --- warum glaubt immer (fast) jeder diese computerei ist kinderkram und es kommt auf so kleinigkeiten nicht an .. von wo nach wohin .. 
<DalePayman> man lernt durch schmerzen. was ich mir im leben schon zerschossen habe...
<tuor-work> testdr, oh man, misst.
<testdr> tuor-work: wobei ich nicht kapiere, wieso bei seinem ersten plattenduplikat es nicht gekracht hat -- wenn root überschrieben wird knallt es in wenigen sekunden .. und er hatte schon kopiert und konnte nur nicht die partitionsgröße ändern, wobei, wer weiß bei welcher platte er es versucht hat ..
<tuor-work> testdr, vieleicht, sind die platten halt auch in der anderen Reienfolge als wir denken. Vieleicht weis er welche welche ist und wir nicht. Das waere auf jeden Fall noch eine kleine Hoffnung.. ;)
<andy___> guten morgen
<schnuppi> so..
<schnuppi> ich musste vorhin im abgesicherten modus(Recovery) gehen weil ein dateisystem nicht passte
<schnuppi> gibt es eine möglichkeit die HDD zu prüfen via programm auf fehlerhafte zusammen hänge oder so, fsck hat schon geholfen, oder reicht das?
<testdr> schnuppi: smart-werte, smartctl .. und dann gibt es noch badblocks
<schnuppi> achso sowas wie zb. smartcontroll
<testdr> schnuppi: bei smart gibt es auch einen internen plattentestlauf über die gesamte platte ..
<schnuppi> hm, komisch fehler hat die hdd nicht angezeigt
<the_gamer> hallo, ich will von 13.10 auf 14.04 updaten, update-manager bricht ab weil "nicht ermittelt werden konnte, welche systemaktualisierungen verfügbar sind" was tun?
<stevieh> gestern ging das noch bei mir...
<the_gamer> do-release-upgrade macht dasselbe…
<tuor-work> the_gamer, packe mal die ausgabe davon in ein pastebin : sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<the_gamer> http://pastebin.com/nibs5hRC
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Ign http://de.archive.ubuntu.c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<the_gamer> tuor-work, ne idee?
<schnuppi> ich hätte es erst über den system aktul. versucht
<stevieh> das sieht erstmal alles ok aus. 
<stevieh> aber ich weiss nicht, was do-release-upgrade dann macht...
<the_gamer> http://pastebin.com/zdi1j9Aa
<kubine> Title: $ sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new Ubuntu release Hole:1 Upgrade to - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<the_gamer> schnuppi, genau das startet update-manager… und der scheint dasselbe wie do-release-update zu machen nur ohne schöner ausgabe in die shell, sodass ich den schlechter pasten kann
<tuor-work> schnuppi, 11:41:41
<the_gamer> stevieh, das sieht schlechter aus, oder?
<stevieh> the_gamer: ja, aber ich müsste das jetzt auch von hand abklappern, was er da denkt er würde es nicht bekommen...
<the_gamer> wonach muss ich schauen?
<stevieh> kannst auf jeden Fall erstmal von hand die ganzen fremdsaucen ausschalten und weitersehen.
<tuor-work> zeile 900-902 stehen drei Beispiele woran es liegen kann.
<Perzeus> hallo
<stevieh> ich hab ein thema mit nodm: wenn ich boote klappt es nicht, und in der Xorg.0.log steht dass er das framebuffer device nicht richtig kann. Wenn ich service nodm start mache, dann geht das. Ich vermute fast, dass das ne race condition im ustart ist. a) könnte das sein und b) wo mach ich nodm warten?
<stevieh> hmm... 5 sec sleep vor nodm bringt auch nix... schräg
<stevieh> komisch.
<TheMechanist> Hallo. Kennt jemand zufällig einen Fix für das "Gnome Shell verliert bei Wine den Fensterfocus-Problem"?(https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722743)
<kubine> Title: Bug 722743 fullscreen broken for many applications including flash videos (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<TheMechanist> NVM: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722743#c45 Der war letztesmal als ich schaute noch nicht da :/ Trotzdem ärgerlich das ich das in jedem Wine Prefix setzen muss _(
<kubine> Title: Bug 722743 fullscreen broken for many applications including flash videos (at bugzilla.gnome.org)
<Drizzto> hiho, ich komme nicht in die bootoptionen mit shift beim booten. Gibt es da noch eine andere möglichkeit was zu ergänzen
<daswort> gibt es einen weg, einem Programm vorzuschreiben die libs aus dem lokalen verzeichnis zu laden, anstatt über die system pfade?
<testdr> daswort: ja .. siehe LDPRELOAD
<subz3r0> hier auch noch mal fragen... :)
<subz3r0> ich hab nen problem mit einer disk.
<subz3r0> die disk hatte vorher 3 paritionen und war mit ntfs formatiert(alle drei) habe die daten dann auf eine externe kopiert. die alte disk platt gemacht und nur noch eine partition erstellt(ext 4). nun bekomme ich nicht mehr alle daten auf die disk drauf
<subz3r0> angeblich nicht genug platz
<subz3r0> df -h zeigt mir das hier an: 
<subz3r0> 917G    607G  265G
<subz3r0> gesamt - benutzt - frei
<subz3r0> das passt doch hinten und vorne nicht. jemand ne idee?
<testdr> subz3r0: den Festplattenplatz, den Dateien belegen musst Du vorher genau prüfen -- es gibt links und wenn Du dann simple kopierst, dann verdoppelst du die so verlinkten Daten .. etc. pp.. und dann auch noch so was wie genügend inodes für die Einträge u.s.w.
<subz3r0> testdr: da ist nicht verlinked
<subz3r0> keine hardlinks etc... kommt ja von ntfs... kompriert war da auch nix
<testdr> subz3r0: das war ein Beispiel - ich zähle nicht alles auf .. da gibt es sehr viel ..
<subz3r0> wie kommt er denn auf die 265gb? ne idee?
<subz3r0> weil 917-607 != 265
<daswort> testdr, cool. Wie mache ich das mit ~20 libs?
<daswort> hmm, man kann das einfach als liste angeben.
<subz3r0> testdr: ausserdem, da die daten von ntfs kommen. schert sich ext4 nicht wirklich um irgendwelche links
<subz3r0> das sind für das filesystem nur text dateien @ *.lnk
<subz3r0> und ob ich mit df -h oder z.B "ncdu" schaue... die vorhandenen daten haben 600+GB, somit müssten noch 300+ frei sein
<testdr> dastwort: man ld.so .. und da LD_PRELOAD .. a list of whitespace-seperated libs as environent ..
<testdr> daswort: solange nicht die maximale Länge vom environment überschritten wird, passt da etliches hineine
<testdr> subz3r0: ich kenne Deine Daten nicht, ich kann mir nur vorstellen, da Du ntfs genutzt hast, dass da einiges sein kann, was eben nicht auf ext4 passt -- und nochmal, ist es der Plattenplatz oder eine andere Beschränkung? Das verwechseln auch etliche..
<subz3r0> platz
<testdr> subz3r0: no space left!
<subz3r0> exakt
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/AxGRJHGP
<testdr> subz3r0: also, was hast Du denn für Daten? Nur Textdateien? Wie viel? ... 
<kubine> Title: du -sh du: das Verzeichnis »./lost+found“ kann nicht gelesen werden: Keine B - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> 1TB an daten
<subz3r0> die platte war voll zuvor
<subz3r0> ~100mb+- frei auf den drei paritionen zuvor jeweils
<subz3r0> wie man an dem pastebin sehen kann, machen die werte keinen sinn
<daswort> testdr, kann ich zeilen umbrüche in die variable schreiben? Oder wie formattiert man das anständig?
<testdr> subz3r0: tja -- dann war das die Grenze -- Du kannst versuchen, je nach Dateigrößenverteilung die Defaults zu ändern, so dass entweder z.B. sehr viele kleine Dateien drauf passen oder wenige große ... und andere filesysteme zeigen auch unterschiedliche verfügbare Größen an .. je nach Verwaltungs-Overhead
<subz3r0> heh?
<subz3r0> die daten waren doch vorher auf derselben platte
<subz3r0> und zwar alle. nur verteilt auf 3 partiionen anstatt auf einer
<testdr> daswort: wieso zeilenumbrüche? .. Alles eine Zeile ... in einem script kann man oft am Ende / nutzen als Zeilenzusammenziehung ..
<testdr> subz3r0: aber ein anderes Dateisystem und damit auch ein anderer Verwaltungsoverhead
<testdr> subz3r0: wenn es um Platz geht bei kleinen partitionen wird nicht umsonst immer noch ext2 genommen ... 
<subz3r0> kleine partition? 
<subz3r0> die drei hatten jeweils 300+ gigs
<daswort> testdr, VAR = "langer_pfad langer_pfad2 …" passt niemals in eine zeile mit 80 Zeichen. 
<testdr> subz3r0: das ist der letzte Tipp, den ich Dir gebe: schau Dir unterschiedliche Dateisystem an und welche Optionen die haben ... um den verfügbaren Festplattenplatz je nach Anwendung zu optimieren ... 
<testdr> daswort: öffne ein Terminal (xterm ähnliches) und tippe ein: LD_PRELOAD=./mydummy1.so ./mydummy2.so ./mydumm3.so ... u.s.w. ... wie lange wird das wohl?
<daswort> testdr, 6 zeilen in einem 1600px breiten terminal (keine ahnung wie viele zeichen.
<testdr> daswort: Du hast von 20 lib-namen gesprochen, die Du angeben wolltest ... sind die alle 200 Zeichen lang .. 
<daswort> ist nicht schlimm :) 
<daswort> testdr, aber es scheint mir so als würde das programm immer noch die falschen libs laden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7743203/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> daswort: !! environment-variable
<daswort> whoops
<daswort> testdr, vielen dank
<testdr> daswort: np
<subz3r0> Antwort auf meine Frage: ext4 sichert sich automatisch platz für root. Bei einer Datendisk ist das eher kontraproduktiv, da root da nix zu suchen hat
<subz3r0> Lösung: sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/mapper/bla
<subz3r0> Resultat: Platz ist wie gehabt vorhanden :)
<Eike1981> join #nsa
<feodoran> hi, hab kleines shell scripting problem. dieses script (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419252/) erzeugt die fehlermeldung: "test.sh: 5: test.sh: [[: not found", woran liegt das?
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<guest5298> Hallo. Kennt jemand von euch einen guten und sicheren XMPP-Server?
<testdr> guest5298: was ist mit jabber.ccc.de ..?
<bekks> testdr: Die Frage war doch "gut und sicher" ;)
<stevieh> wie war das nochmal, wenn ich nur den treiber in der xorg.conf vorgeben will, kann ich in der screen section die modes offenlassen?
<mrkramps> stevieh, eigentlich schon
<mrkramps> alles, was du nichts reinschreibst, nimmt sich der xserver aus der standardkonfiguration
<stevieh> joah, sieht gut aus
<stevieh> hmm... geht die Tastatur "onboard" nur mit nem Gnome dahinter?
<mrkramps> stevieh, definitiv auch mit anderen desktopumgebungen
<mrkramps> oder macht dir dabei das touchgerät probleme?
<stevieh> mrkramps: bei irgendnem minimal wm sagt er was über fehlendem dbus.
<mrkramps> stevieh, gut möglich, dass dbus halt laufen muss
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, wie weit das standard ist
<mrkramps> immerhin greift onboard über python-dbus darauf zu
<mrkramps> also dbus-deamon muss laufen um die kommunikation zwischen zwei anwendungen zu erlauben
<stevieh> yep.
<stevieh> muss eh mal schauen, wie ich schaffe, dass das onboard icon on top vom firefox ist...
<stevieh> aktuell geht das erstmal nicht
<mrkramps> stevieh, ansonsten musst du mal schauen, was an virtuellen tastaturen noch in den paketquellen ist, bspw. matchbox-keyboard oder xvkbd - beide benötigen kein dbus
<mrkramps> stevieh, welchen wm setzt du denn ein?
<mrkramps> und "always on top" sollte man in onboard direkt einstellen können, sofern der WM vollständig EWMH/NetWM kompatibel ist
<detlef> Hallo, LibreOffice Calc, Excel Umsteiger (Anfänger):  Habe ein Kalenderdatum (10.11.2014) errechnet und möchte dieses Ergebnis (und nicht die Formel) per copy&paste in ein anderes Tabellenfeld kopieren. In Excel ging dies mit "Inhalte einfügen" und der option "Werte einfügen". 
<detlef> Wie lautet der entsprechende Befehl hier (hab schon viel probiert)
<detlef> Leider erfolglos. Wäre dankbar für einen kleinen Hinweis. 
<k1l_> =A1 hätte ich jetzt gemacht
<detlef> nein, ich möchte den Ursprung anschließen löschen!
<PBeck> k1l_: so einfach scheint das gar nicht zu sein - normalerweise geht das mit inhalten einfügen. Allerdings muss das feld dann auch gleich als datumsfeld formatiert sein sonst wird nur eine ganz zahl angezeigt
<PBeck> k1l_: mir scheint es funktioniert nicht
<ItaloRaver> moin moin
<ItaloRaver> bei windoof get doch die funktion fenster gestapelt anzeigen, sowie dies rückgängig machen. gibt es diese auch bei kubuntu irgendwie irgendwo?
<ItaloRaver> get = gibt es
<mrkramps> ItaloRaver, Wiki sagt nein, aber das muss nichts heißen
<mrkramps> !KWin/Arbeitsflächeneffekte > ItaloRaver 
<kubine> ItaloRaver: Informationen zu KWin/Arbeitsflächeneffekte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KWin/Arbeitsflächeneffekte
<ItaloRaver> scheint nicht so
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-04
<LupusE> g'morgen
<David1977> guten morgen....kurze Frage...gibt es eine Möglichkeit websiten zu greppen?
<David1977> oder muss ich den inhalt eines github erst auf den Rechner laden und dort dann grep ausführen?
<koegs> wget | grep?
<David1977> aber lädt wget nicht auch gleichzeitig runter?
<k1l_> ja
<David1977> Geht das auch ohne den Download?
<David1977> Damit ihr wisst um was es mir dabei geht...ich stöbere ganz gern mal ein wenig in github codes (auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht viel damit anfangen kann) und manchmal sucht mal halt nur nach einem Stichwort. Da manche gits ziemlich groß sind, fällt es schwer da auf anhieb was zu finden. Von daher wäre es net, wenn sowas auch via grep funktionieren würde
<David1977> falls das hier nicht der richtig Platz dafür ist (ist ja nicht wirklich Ubuntu-support), dann frage ich das auch gern woanders
<Longbottom> David1977: Technisch gesehen kann man das wohl nicht ohne download lösen. Aber man muss es nicht abspeichern: wget -q -O - www.website.de | grep suchbegriff
<Rochvellon> prinzipiell lädst du immer herunter, wenn du dir aus dem web etwas ansehen willst, da eine kopie vom server an den clienten ausgeliefert wird. dabei unterscheidet sich nur der speicherort (browsercache vs. "normale" datei(en) im dateisystem)
<David1977> ah ok....
<David1977> Longbottom: Das heißt der inhalt wird dann nur gecached?
<David1977> und ist ggf. nach dem nächsten reboot wieder weg?
<k1l_> die suche auf github reicht nicht? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3616221/search-code-inside-a-github-project
<kubine> Title: git - Search code inside a Github project - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Longbottom> David1977: ja, so ist das.
<Longbottom> David1977: Aber heruntergeladen wird es natürlich trotzdem.
<David1977> ok
<David1977> k1l_: Das ist auch eine Option....jedoch scheint mir grep interessanter, da ich es besser eingrenzen kann, wenn man schon weiß wo ungefähr man suchen kann. Es sei denn, ich habe die Suche von github noch nicht richtig verstanden
<mandy_> Kurze Frage ... gibt es unter Linux im allgemeinen eine Art Programm-Caching um Startprozesse zu beschleunigen???
<emlvis> mandy_, ja
<mandy_> :-) kurz und knapp :-P
<mandy_> und wie heißt das Tool?
<emlvis> !Tuning#Vorausladen > mandy_ 
<emlvis> :\
<emlvis> !Tuning > mandy_ 
<kubine> mandy_: Informationen zu Tuning finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning
<mandy_> ahhhh thx :-D
<emlvis> mandy_, im prinzip bringen dir die softwareseitigen möglichkeiten aber nur sehr geringe beschleunigung, weil ubuntu das schon recht gut in der standardkonfiguration ausnutzt
<emlvis> was du vermutlich wirklich brauchst, ist eine SSD ;)
<mandy_> Jipp der Gedanke mit der SSD ist mir auch schon gekommen
<mandy_> Gerade hier am Lapptop .... die HDD's sind sowie sehr langsam 
<mandy_> Zitat: "Auf Rechnern mit ausreichend Speicher können die beiden Programme ...."
<mandy_> was ist ausreichend ???
<testdr> mandy:ubuntu-14.04 mindestens 4GB
<mandy_> 4GB DDR3 sind vorhanden 
<mandy_> ubuntu 13.10 
<emlvis> gute frage, ich vermute aber mal auch, dass hier der Arbeitsspeicher gemeint ist
<mandy_> :-) hab hier schon ordentlich Leistung herausgehold 
<testdr> mandy_: dann prüfe die hd-performance, z.B. nur lesend mit   sudo hdparm -tT   /dev/sda           und wenn die bei disk reads über 100MB/sec liegt ... ist es eigentlich OK
<mandy_> uax umstellung und vblank deaktiviert brachte am meisten 
<mandy_> lesen ca. 90MB/sek
<testdr> mandy_: jetzt kontrolliere noch welchen Wert Deine root-partition liefert - da Festplatten am Anfang deutlich schneller sind .. und ob Deine Platte im linux-Bereich abschlafft -- also, z.B. root auf /dev/sda6, dann das hdparm -tT /dev/sda6
<mandy_> netter "Zufall"
<mandy_> 61,84MB/sek
<mandy_> :-/
<mandy_> najut danke erstmal muss los
<testdr> d.h. mandy_ gewinnt gut 50% Festplattenperformance, wenn die root/system-partition am Anfang der Festplatte liegt ... 
<apricot1> notebook+14.04 desktop 12.04 beide mit unity. dconf-tools installiert. Auf dem notebook (14.04) im dconf-editor fehlen Einträge in desktop/unity - kein 'dash', 'launcher', 'panel'
<apricot1> ich wollte im 'panel' / systry whitelist ein Programm eintragen
<apricot1> systray
<tuor-work> hi, ich bin gerade am einen usbstick machen von dem ich verschiedene livesysteme booten kann oder installieren. Nun moechte ich aber dass der oberste eintrag "boot from local harddrive" ist. Wie mache ich das?
<emlvis> tuor-work, http://askubuntu.com/questions/361502/add-boot-from-frist-hard-drive-to-grub-installed-on-usb
<kubine> Title: grub2 - Add "Boot from frist hard drive" to grub installed on USB - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tuor-work> emlvis, danke!
<TheBrayn> hi
<tuor-work> emlvis, danke hat super geklappt!
<emlvis> das freut mich =D
<TheBrayn> wie wird eigentlich der cgmanager gestartet, es gibt keinen service dazu und in /etc/rc* finde ich auch nichts
<geser> wenn ich mir die Dateiliste für das Paket "cgmanager" anschaue, dann sehe ich da 2 upstart-Jobs
<TheBrayn> uhm welche beiden dateien meinst du?
<TheBrayn> die in /etc/init?
<geser> ja
<TheBrayn> ah, ich hatte das für konfigurationen gehalten, mir war nicht mehr klar, dass dateien in /etc/init ja ausgeführt werden
<geser> es sind ja Konfigurationsdateien, für upstart, wie und wann es den jeweiligen "Dienst" starten/stoppen soll
<TheBrayn> und warum wird das nicht über einen service geregelt wie z.B. sshd?
<geser> wird es doch; /etc/init/ssh.conf ist die Datei mit der upstart weiß, wie es den sshd starten soll
<geser> der Befehl "service" weist intern ja auch nur upstart an, den entsprechenden Job was zu tun (starten/stoppen/neustarten)
<TheBrayn> also was ich im endeffekt will ist jeden user in seine eigene cgroup zu stecken
<TheBrayn> ich hab dafür die /etc/cgconfig.conf und die /etc/cgrules.conf angelegt und befüllt nur weiß ich nicht wie ich teste ob das auch wirklich so funktioniert
<geser> vielleicht kannst du da mit "cgm" (in cgmanager-utils) was herausbekommen, ob es so funktioniert wie von dir gewünscht
<noseeder> Hi ich möchte von einem entfernten Linux rechner einen SSH tunnel per 1 klick script einrichten lassen, um dann über den tunnel zurück zu dem entfernten rechner eine ssh verbindung zu schaffem um die jeweilige router konfig zu umgehen. Wäre es ein Sicherheitsrisiko bei Mir(Zielrechner für Tunnel) einen user mit --no-create-home und --disable-password dafür zu erstellen?
<testdr> noseeder: ich denke mal fast egal -- wer ein gutes password ausspioniert müsste auch an den ssh-key kommen, denn den musst Du ja auch zur Gegenstelle übermitteln ...
<noseeder> testdr ok das schonmal das erste. wie kann man nochmal einem nutzer nur das Login per ssh zulassen aber sonst alles blocken?
<testdr> noseeder: man adduser .. die Optionen
<testdr> noseeder: er nennt sich auch: disabled-password ... und nicht nur "disable-.."
<noseeder> testdr öhm hatte ich doch geschrieben oO
<testdr> noseeder: es fehlte das "d"... aber mir egal..
<noseeder> :-D
<noseeder> ok wie schreibe ich eine solche datei das ich mit einem klick den Tunnel aufbauen lasse?
<georg2013> hello I have a question regarding the setup of apache/PHP on ubuntu.
<georg2013> I followed the manual, for apt-get installation and got everything working.
<georg2013> then I wanted to install this. http://www.boxbilling.com
<kubine> Title: BoxBilling is a free billing, invoicing and client management software (at www.boxbilling.com)
<georg2013> The site didn´t came up and there were errors, in the apache log saying. [Thu Jul 03 22:19:16.132156 2014] [:error] [pid 1776] [client XXXXXXXXXXXXXX] PHP Fatal error: The file /var/www/ht ml/boxbilling/index.php was encoded by the ionCube Encoder for PHP 5 and cannot run under PHP 5.5.\n Please ask the provi der of the script to provide a version encoded with the ionCube Encoder for either PHP 5.3 or PHP 5.4 or PHP 5.5. in Unkn own on line 0
<georg2013> My question is now: How do I install the right older version of PHP via apt-get?
<georg2013> becuase apt-get always gets the newest
<stevieh> wie bekomm ich ubuntu denn dazu, dass er jedesmal klickt, wenn ich die maus klicke?
<georg2013> oh sry war die ganze zeit auf englischen foren unterwegs und verpennt dass das hier ein deutscher channel ist :facepalm:
<stevieh> aber du hast auch schon mit extremen Akzent getippt ;-)
<georg2013> also nochmal auf deutsch. wie bringe ich apt-get dazu eine ältere version von php zu installieren
<georg2013> denn bei boxbilling kommt der oben genannte fehler
<georg2013> die brauchen wohl ne ältere version weil das alles mit diesem ioncube verschlüsselt ist
<stevieh> du kannst doch die Version eingeben...  aber die wahrscheinlichkeit ist gross, dass du die nicht installiert bekommst...
<stevieh> http://tecadmin.net/install-apache2-mysql-php5-on-ubuntu-systems/# sowas in der art
<kubine> Title: How to Install PHP5.4, Apache 2.2 and MySQL on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - TecAdmin (at tecadmin.net)
<georg2013> meine sorge sind die abhängigkeiten, da ich wohl apache normal installiere, sowohl auch mysql. usw. eigentlich müsste ich doch dann alles runterstufen
<georg2013> thx das sieht gut aus
<georg2013> dann versuche ich das erstmal mit der 5.4er
<Perzeus> llo
<Perzeus> hallo 
<Perzeus> wie mache ich einen zombie findig
<Perzeus> ?
<mrkramps> http://xmodulo.com/2012/06/how-to-find-and-kill-zombie-processes.html
<kubine> Title: How to find and kill zombie processes on Linux - Linux FAQ (at xmodulo.com)
<mrkramps> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html
<kubine> Title: Killing zombie process - nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<Perzeus> mein zombie will sich nicht killen lassen
<mrkramps> mit was killen?
<Perzeus> kill -9
<mrkramps> kill -9 was?
<Perzeus> die prozess id
<Perzeus> kill-9 5672
<jokrebel_> dachte Zombie-Prozesse lassen sich nicht killen.
<TexasRitter> Hallo, habe mir Ubuntu installiert und willmeine Grafikkarte (Gtx 660 ti) nun optimal nutzen. Software& Aktualisierungen zeigen mir 304.117 / 331.79 / 304.121 / 331.38 / 334.21 / 340.17 / 337.25 und den Nouveau Treiber an. Welchen verwende ich am besten? oder garkeinen davon? Bin gerade recht ratlos.
<testdr> jokrebel_: bei einem Kopfschuss ist auch der zombie am Ende ... 
<mrkramps> ist 5672 pidof parent oder child?
<testdr> TexasRitter: je nach Wunsch den neuesten nvidia-proprietary treiber ... 
<TexasRitter> Also die 340.17 richtig?
<Perzeus> weiss ned
<Perzeus> wahrscheinlich child
<testdr> TexasRitter: nein -- Du musst wissen welche ansprüche du stellst -- da gibt es auch solche, die man fast als experimentell bezeichnen kann ...
<TexasRitter> und wie halte ich den auf dem Laufenden? Gibt es da ein Befehl für das Terminal?
<mrkramps> Perzeus, mit kill -9 PID sollst du aber parent killen
<testdr> TexasRitter: wenn Du mit der "automatischen Installation" wie z.B. synaptic den auswählst wird der beim nächsten Kernelupdate wieder eingebunden, aber nicht geändert
<jokrebel_> testdr: Aber bekomm ich einen Zombie nuicht nur dann lso, wenn ich dessen Elternprozess identifiziere und beende?
<testdr> jokrebel_: eigentlich sollten zombies auf nichts mehr reagieren - in sofern hattest du schon recht ...
<mrkramps> jokrebel_, den kram hab ich dem jungen alle verlinkt
<testdr> jokrebel_: die sind dann erst nach einem reboot weg -- d.h. die überreste ..
<TexasRitter> Ich will schon den neusten allerdings keine Beta ^^ und alle paar Wochen einen Befehl eingeben um den zu aktualisieren.
<testdr> TexasRitter: dann nimmst Du einen "normalen" -- d.h. keine beta-Version ... und neuere nur, wenn Du eine Graka hast, die unbedingt den neuesten von nvidia braucht ... der Treiber bleibt dann und wird bei den nächsten kernel-updates beibehalten .. bis du dich anders besinnst ..
<jokrebel_> Stichwort: nvidia-current - oder?
<testdr> jokrebel_: ja und nein -- es kann sein, dass er für seine Karte einen neueren braucht 33x .. etc. -- das weiß ich aber nicht, ich kenne nicht alle unterstützte Grakas
<TexasRitter> Ah okay, aber wenn Nividia z.b einen neuen rausbringt erscheint dieser ebenfalls in der Liste? Mit nividia current schmeisst er mir die 304 drauf die wohl für ältere Grafikkarten gedacht ist, während ich beim Googlen las das man den 331 nehmen soll aber nach dem ersten grossen update suchlauf von Ubuntu erscheint jetzt plötzlich der 340.17. Oh mein Kopf der Glüht :-D
<testdr> TexasRitter: ja - kann sein, ich habe für einen 331, weil nur der den Treiber für die neueren GT-Karten hatte
<testdr> TexasRitter: da gab es vor einigen Monaten den 340er noch nicht ...
<jokrebel_> was spricht dagegen erst mal den current zu versuchen?
<jokrebel_> Dann gibt es auch keinen Streß wenn Updates kommen IMHO
<TexasRitter> Wenn ich bei Nividia die manuelle Suche nach dem neusten Treiber starte sagt nividia mir es währe die 331.39. Bei der Current bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ja schon inzwischen 400 Nummern dazwischen liegen.
<TexasRitter> 40 solltens sein
<TexasRitter> So laut der Nividia Seite ist der 331.89 wohl am 4.7 rausgekommen währen der 340er am 9.6.2014 rauskam, ohman jetzt steht meine Welt völlig auf den Kopf
<Fuchs> testdr: warum? 
<Fuchs> err
<Fuchs> haette an TexasRitter gehen sollen :( 
<dreamon> Würde gerne -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Arte%2B7_recorder -> verwenden. Jedoch hagelts fehler -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7747907/
<kubine> Title: Arte+7 recorder › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Anmerkung: Die Anwendung wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und steht somit nur bis Ubuntu 11.10 zur Verfügung. Eine Alternative ist das Programm Qarte. 
<ppq> ""
<dreamon> ppq, oh. gleich mal testen. Danke
<ppq> dreamon, nicht bei mir bedanken, das steht im artikel...
<ppq> ganz oben
<ppq> nicht zu übersehen, quasi
<ppq> *hust*
<jokrebel_> ++
<testdr> meine Brillengläser sind oben beschlagen .. d.h. da läuft fussball..
<dreamon> hmm und das steht auch noch in der zweiten Zeile.
<dreamon> ppq, Das qarte ist richtig gut
<stevieh> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich unter unity nen sound bei jedem click auf den bildschirm abspielen kann?
<ppq> stevieh, /dev/input/mouse0 abhorchen? ;)
<stevieh> ih... das klingt nach arbeit
<ppq> stevieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7748734/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> sowas kommt da raus
<stevieh> ja, dann müsste ich da schon ein wenig code aussenrum schreiben, wobei das könnte sogar perl etc. sein
<ppq> jo
<ppq> rechtemäßig ist das ggf etwas unschön, weil sinnvollerweise nur ruth das lesen kann
<stevieh> ah, da hab ich doch keine Angst vor ;-)
<ppq> http://www.quora.com/Under-Linux-X11-is-there-a-way-to-generate-a-beep-or-play-an-audio-sound-file-when-a-mouse-click-event-is-generated
<kubine> Title: Under Linux/X11, is there a way to generate a beep or play an audio sound file when a mouse click event is generated? - Quora (at www.quora.com)
<ppq> anscheinend haben die eine login-wall.. ohne google/facebook account kann man keine antworten lesen Oo
<ppq> kannst ja mal gucken ob da was hilfreiches steht falls du sowas hast
<stevieh> hab ja gleich gugle gewalled ,aber ich kapier noch nicht mal das prinzip ;-)
<dreamon> Würde gerne ein auf Ubuntu laufende Virtualbox, ein debian laufen haben. Installiert ist es soweit. Jedoch fehlen mir noch die Gasterweiterungen. Das Fenster der VM in welcher debian läuft, hat keinen üblichen menus. So kann ich nicht Gasterweiterung wählen. Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit?
<mrkramps> dreamon, sind die gasterweiterungen nicht in den paketquellen?
<dreamon> mrkramps, das extension paket hab ich installiert. Aber das andere muß man als CD in der VM einhängen und dort installieren
<mrkramps> und warum hat das fenster jetzt die üblichen menüs nicht?
<k1l_> nutzt du unity? dann sind die menüs in der leiste oben
<dreamon> mrkramps, Das frag ich mich auch. Wenn ich windows in der VM am laufen habe, dann sind doch die symbole unten rechts und die menus wo man auch was einbinden könnte, das fehlt hier komplett.
<dreamon> k1l_, Kein unity. ist ein gnome-fallback
<dreamon> Ich kann auch vor dem start das iso nicht wählen, heißt ja normalerweise VboxGuestadditions.iso, das ist aber in der debian vom nicht vorgegeben.. merkwürdig
<dreamon> Also die menus, wie man sie hier sieht sind nicht da -> http://o-o-s.de/virtualbox-gasterweiterung-installieren/2541
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox: Gasterweiterung installieren › .: o-o-s.de :. (at o-o-s.de)
<bekks> dreamon: www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> dreamon: Dort findest du die Anleitung zur Installation der Guest Additions.
<dreamon> bekks, Das die Fensterrahmen/Symbole und Menu fehlen. Meinst du das hängt mit den guest additions zusammen?
<bekks> Das kann durchaus damit zusammenhängen, da die guest additions einen anderen Grafiktreiber einsetzen.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon kannst du einfach host+d drücken.
<dreamon> Ich habs nun installiert, wie dort beschrieben -> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp55330864 -> hat sich nichts verändert. Copy und Paste geht auch nicht. Obwohl die Additions nun drauf sind. 
<kubine> Title: Chapter 4. Guest Additions (at www.virtualbox.org)
<bekks> Hast du Copy&Paste denn in den Einstellungen der VM aktiviert?
<dreamon> bekks, Stimmt. Danke. jetzt geht copy u. paste. Das mit dem Rahmen ist mir im moment unerklärlich. Aber wenn copy und paste schon mal geht, ist gut damit klarzukommen. :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-05
<Perzeus> ich weiss nicht was das ist
<Perzeus> nach einer zeit habe ich ienen zoombie
<Perzeus> im system
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen. Wie stellst du das fest? Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<Perzeus> ich habe ubuntu mit unity
<bekks> Welches Ubunturelease?
<Perzeus> 14.04
<bekks> Und weiter?
<Perzeus> lts
<bekks> "Wie stellst du das fest?"
<Perzeus>  ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z 
<Perzeus> oder top
<ItaloRaver> bekks: [08:34:00] x-D
<bekks> Und müssen wir raten, was die Ausgabe deines Kommandos ist?
<Perzeus> na klar
<Perzeus> ;-)
<Perzeus> die ausgabe von prozessen
<Perzeus> die sich lang nicht mehr beim system gemeldet haben 
<Perzeus> zoombie
<bekks> Ok, da du uns die Ausgabe von "ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z" nichtgeben willst, kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
<Perzeus> im moment
<Perzeus> ist ja nix
<bekks> Und Zombies sind etwas völlig anderes als "Prozesse die sich lange nicht beim System gemeldet haben".
<Perzeus> nur nach 1 h betrieb 
<Perzeus> habe ich eien zombie
<bekks> Dann warte eine Stunde und frag dann nochmal.
<bekks> Und drück nicht dauernd Enter. Das ist kein Satzzeichen.
<Perzeus> ja ok bin die 80 zeichen restriktion gewoehnt von früher 
<bekks> Die gab es noch nie im IRC.
<Perzeus> wer redet von irc
<Perzeus> es gibt mehr chats als irc
<bekks> Wir sinnd im IRC, alle anderen Restriktionen sind irrelevant.
<bekks> *sind
<Perzeus> Angewohnheit
<Perzeus> :-)
<Perzeus> meine leitung wird immer langsamer
<Perzeus> nur noch 22,5 mbit von 50
<Perzeus> auf welchen wert sollteman seinen swappiness setzen
<bekks> Wenn man diese Frage stellt sollte man den Wert nicht verändern.
<bekks> Der Standardwert ist 60.
<Perzeus> ich habe ihn auf 5 gestellt
<bekks> Dann wirst du ja wissen was du da tust. :)
<Perzeus> der ram duerfte ausreichen 
<Perzeus> noe
<Perzeus> weiss ich nicht
<bekks> Dann stell den Wert wieder auf 60.
<Perzeus> er hat immer auf der festplatte rumgeroedelt
<bekks> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<Perzeus> 16 GB duerfte langen 
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit swappiness zu tun.
<ItaloRaver> is ja nen amüsantes kerlche diese Perzeus :-D
<detlef> Hallo, wie kann ich in diesem chat nach oben scrollen, also Einträge sehen, die vor meinem login erfolgten?
<Sephira> gar nicht
<jokrebel> detlef: Für hier gibt es aber ein Log
<detlef> libreoffice calc: Um eine Spalte mit Kalenderdaten wie 13.05.14 zeitlich zu sortieren, erzeuge ich umständlich  mit datwert() eine zweite Spalte und sortiere diese. Geht das auch eleganter, z.B. durch sort direkt?
<jokrebel> detlef: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/05/%23ubuntu-de.html hinkt aber oft auch lange hinterher
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/05/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<detlef> jokrebel: danke für den Link!
<stevieh> detlef: ich habe die Sortierung nach Datum eigentlich immer auf die eigentlich Spalte machen können?
<detlef> stevieh: Dann wird numerisch, also nicht zeitlich sortiert. Dann liegt der 1.12.14 vor dem 2.1.14, da 1 kleiner 2.
<stevieh> dann würde ich sagen haben deine Zellen nicht das richtige format
<detlef> stevieh: Mein Zellen-Format ist wie angegeben dd.mm.yy
<stevieh> wenn ich ne neue tabelle aufmache, da in die erste spalte eintipper 1.5., 2.10., 3.5. und dann nach a sortiere, dann geht es.
<stevieh> und das format der Zelle ist "Datum"?
<detlef> stevieh: Moment, probiere es aus.
<drizzto> Moin, kann mir wer sagen was das bei deisem Bild für Addins auf dem Desktop sind http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/05/16/6574537-clean.png
<drizzto> bzw wo ich die her bekomme
<stevieh> das sieht nach conky aus
<stevieh> ja, das ist ein hübsches conky
<drizzto> danke :-)
<detlef> stevieh: Danke für den Hinweis! Die Lösung ist, dass meine Daten aus dem Internet kopiert und damit Strings sind. Diese müssen mit datwert() erst vom vorausgestellten Apostroph  befreit werden. Schönen Tag noch!
<stevieh> siehste.
<stevieh> öh... wo kommt denn firefox 30 her? auf dem laptop hab ich es, auf dem anderen nicht? Beides 14.04?
<stevieh> oh, nur nen upgrade vergessen ;-)
<david12345619112> hi
<david12345619112> was ist terminal?
<noseeder> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal
<kubine> Title: Terminal › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<david12345619112> thx
<kev42> Hey Leute.. kennt sich einer mit LED TVs von Sharp aus?! 
<bekks> kev42: Was möchtest du denn wirklich wissen?
<david12345619112> kev42 ich kann helfen
<kev42> hab mich mal informiert die laufen ja auch unter linux... meine Frage: kann man die Benutzer Oberfläche ändern bzw.. Zusatz Tools installieren? 
<bekks> kev42: Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<david12345619112> versuch mal xbmc
<david12345619112> kann mir jemand helfen minecraft auf meinem ubuntu zu installen?
<koegs> david12345619112: den wiki-artikel hast du dir schon angeschaut?
<david12345619112> jo
<bekks> david12345619112: Und wo genau hängt es?
<ItaloRaver> uu de, mal wäg
<stevieh> hmm... wenn ich meine desktop session dauerhaft über vnc freigeben will, mach ich das über systemeinstellungen oder muss ich da tiefer runter?
<guest2484> Frage zu OTR: Muss der private Schlüssel ebenfalls - wie bei GnuPG - streng geheim gehalten werden oder läuft OTR anders?
<david12345619112> hi
<testdr> guest2484: OTR, das läuft so ähnlich wie per https, ssh .. da gibt es keinen Schlüssel wie z.B. bei pgp -- die clients müssen es können
<guest2484> testdr: Ich musste aber einen Schlüssel generieren?
<testdr> guest2484: war bei mir nicht nötig mit ubuntu-12.04 und pidgin .. -- der Schlüssel wird da bei der Installation erzeugt und ist aber keiner wie bei pgp, der extra aufgehoben werden muss
<testdr> guest2484: welche ubuntu-Version und welcher client?
<runasas> hallo weiß hier jemand wie ich mein virtualbox reparieren kann? meins geht nicht
<_moep_> sorry meine Glaskugel ist gerade in der Werkstatt. Bitte "geht nicht" genauer erörtern; sonst wird das nix
<runasas> ???
<jokrebel> runasas: Wo er Recht hat hat er Recht. Ohne genauere Erläuterungen was Du für Ubuntu hast welche Virtualboxversion und was genau denn "nicht geht" bedeutet kann Dir da kaum jemand helfen.
<_moep_> das war ja einfach :D
<koegs> stevieh: http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<kubine> Title: VNC from boot on Ubuntu 13.04 without logging in, using LightDM (or GDM) and x11vnc (includes LUbuntu with lxdm and Linux Mint LMDE with mdm) - Seb Maynard :: seb.so (at seb.so)
<stevieh> koegs: ich habs jetzt doch auf user basis gemacht.
<stevieh> d.h. das vino eingestellt, aber ... ermm... die encryption abgestelle.
<koegs> stevieh: ich nutz die oben genannte methode, so kann ich mich als beliebiger user einloggen und für encryption halt ssh
<stevieh> yep, müsste ich mal schauen...
<stevieh> ok, ich probier das auch mal...
<stevieh> koegs: sehr schick! noch besser ;-)
<stevieh> kann ich denn in die befehlszeile für die startprogramme auch zwei sachen schreiben? "sleep 5 && firefox"?
<koegs> stevieh: weiß ich doch, sonst würde ich es nicht empfehlen :P
<stevieh> hmm... das geht wohl nicht
<penni> Hallo an alle!
<penni> Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Paketverwaltung / Aktualisierung. Hier ist der Fehler als Screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47295850/update_error.png - Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen?
<netkeeper> für sowas am besten script verzeichnis anlegen und scripte basteln
<stevieh> die indirektion vergisst man spätestens wieder nach 7 Tagen... aber ja
<jokrebel> penni: Mach mal bitte ein Terminal auf und gib dort ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" ein und paste uns die ganze Geschichte.
<penni> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/yYZ2Gpq5
<kubine> Title: Der erste Teil war vollkommen OK. Hier kommt dann der Fehler: Es wurden 1.034 k - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> penni: Nene - ich möchte bitte _alles_ sehn
<penni> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/XFerLGeG
<kubine> Title: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease Ign http://dl.google.com stable In - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> spotify scheint probleme zu machen
<PBeck> http://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-and/Spotify-Linux-repositories-broken/m-p/845473
<kubine> Title: Spotify Linux repositories broken - The Spotify Community (at community.spotify.com)
<PBeck> http://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-and/Spotify-0-9-11-for-GNU-Linux/m-p/845435/highlight/true#M91553
<kubine> Title: Re: Spotify 0.9.11 for GNU/Linux - Page 4 - The Spotify Community (at community.spotify.com)
<jokrebel> kam das schon vor dist-upgrade?
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/491373/problem-with-mergelist-var-lib-apt-lists-repository-spotify-com-dists-stable-n
<kubine> Title: "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_stable_non-free_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> spotify hat wohl dns probleme?
<koegs> das problem hatte ich die tage auch, heute gehts aber wieder O.o
<jokrebel> Na dann das einfach mal in den Quellen zwischenzeitlich deaktivieren.
<koegs> genau das habe ich auch gemacht :)
<penni> Das Problem ist aber, dass ich das Software Center nicht öffnen kann... Wie soll ich dann an die Quellen rankommen?
<penni> Dann mache ich es einfach so, wie es 2 Beiträge weiter unten steht
<PBeck> penni: jop versuchs mal so
<penni> Jop, funktioniert! Super! Danke euch! :)
<PBeck> penni: datei muss also root bearbeitet werden
<penni> Aber muss ich die dann nicht irgendwann mal wieder hinzufügen, damit Spotify irgendwann mal wieder geupdatet wird?
<PBeck> penni: du hast die url jetzt einfach angepasst, oder?
<penni> PBeck: Genau, auf "deb  http://repository-origin.spotify.com stable non-free". Kann ich das denn jetzt für immer so lassen oder muss ich das irgendwann wieder zurück ändern?
<PBeck> müsste fürs erste so auf jedenfall gehen. Wenns dann mal nicht mehr geht, merkst das ;)
<PBeck> wie jetzt auch
<penni> Ok, super! Danke! cu!
<ShalokShalom_> n freund von mir hat nen bug entdeckt, wenn in kubuntu via CUDA Sound via HDMI ausgegeben werden soll und wir können beide zu wenig englisch für einen bug report, können wir auch wo einen auf deutsch schreiben ?
<ShalokShalom_> Bei Big CUDA Cards ist der HDMI Port der Sound bringen kann immer nur Port 2 - das hat nVidia so konzipiert weil es sonst hitzeprobleme geben könnte .
<ShalokShalom_> dann schnappst du dir die run-datei und änderst den default auf port 2 da das system dies nicht erlaubt unter kubuntu.
<ShalokShalom_> installierst es neu - bekommst eine einmalige fehlermeldung - behälst du die datei bei neubooten und es geht .
<testdr> ShalokShalom_: schreib doch im deutschen ubuntu-forum dazu einen ausführlichen post(thread), welche version, welche umstände/hardware und wie man es nachvollziehen kann -- dann findet sich vielleicht jemand, der das aufgreift und die nötigen Kenntnisse hat um einen bug-ticket in englisch aufzumachen (entweder bei ubuntu oder wenn es ein kernel-bug ist dann sogar da..)
<ShalokShalom_> ok
<jokrebel> Witzig. War mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Wenn mein Monitor langsam abdunkelt macht er das überall gleichmäßig. Außer bei dem Icon von TV-Browser im oberen Panel. Dieses Quadrat bleibt bis zum vollständigen abschalten des Screens auf voller Helligkeit. Kann das Java nicht? Oder wie muss ich mir das erklären?
<bekks> Vielleicht ist das für die Applikation bewusst abgeschaltet - in Java?
<jokrebel> Mag auch gut sein, dass das erst seit der Installation der letzten Version so ist.
<bekks> Mir würde sowas nicht auffallen - ich gucke meinem Monitor nicht beim Abdunkeln zu :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich normalerweise auch nicht, kam nur grade wieder zurück an den Schreibtisch als er gerade am abdunkeln war.
<mint> Hallo. Habe heute mein ubuntu 12.04 einem Update unterzogen. Seitdem startet der Rechner nicht mehr weil im grub.cfg keine Menüeinträge vorhanden sind! Ein update-grub gibt in der Console korrekte Ergebnisse aus, sprich es werden alle installierten OS gefunden. Jedoch in der grub.cfg stehen keine Menüeinträge!! Was könnte hier schief laufen??
<testdr> mint: kontrolliere die grub.cfg -- genauer. Könnte es sein, dass eine ganz andere Datei erzeugt wird? Wurde denn die initrd erzeugt und der kernel in /boot eingetragen?
<jokrebel> ist die grub.cfg vielleicht nicht schreibbar? Warum schaut man in die überhaupt? Und Dein Name lässt erstmal Vermutungen zu, dass Du kein Ubuntu nutzt ;-)
<testdr> jokrebel: die grub.cfg ist schon längere Zeit im Modus readonly. Sie wird immer neu erstellt ...
<bekks> Ist sie nicht.
<bekks> Die ist beschreibbar und wird neu erzeugt.
<testdr> bekks: bei mir unter ubuntu-12.04 ist sie immer auf readonly und owner+group ist root .. und nach dem Zeitstempel erzeugt ein update-grub sie neu ...
<testdr> es ist grub2
<bekks> mint: Kannst du uns mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" geben bitte?
<bekks> testdr: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "ls -lha grub.cfg"?
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> weiss von euch einer wo man unter xubuntu das touchpad konfigurieren kann?
<subz3r0> doppelklick, scrollen mit 2 fingern usw
<testdr> bekks: ls -lha ergibt: -r--r--r-- 1 root root 23K Jul  5 10:20 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mrkramps> subz3r0, was für ein touchpad
<subz3r0> mrkramps: netbook touchpad
<testdr> bekks: das weiß ich so genau, weil ich heute noch mal die Auflösung vom grub-menu geändert hatte und sie neu erstellen liess
<mrkramps> subz3r0, ausgabe von xinput
<bekks> testdr: Merkwürden. :)
<subz3r0> ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad
<testdr> bekks: seit ich bei ubuntu-12.04 auf grub2 gewechselt habe .. ist das so und ich kenne da gar nichts anderes ..
<subz3r0> kenne es halt nur von ubuntu. da ist ne app dabei, wo man das einstellen kann
<jokrebel> bekks: Tatsache! Hier auch "-r--r--r-- 1 root root 12K Jun 27 09:22 /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<subz3r0> in xubuntu gibts die wohl nicht?
<mrkramps> subz3r0, welche app?
<testdr> subz3r0: doch .. auch .. 
<testdr> subz3r0: sorry .. bezog Deine Angabe auf die grub.cfg ..
<subz3r0> mrkramps: keine ahnung wie die bei ubuntu heisst
<subz3r0> "Maus und Touchpad"
<subz3r0> bei xubuntu kann man nur eine maus konfigurieren, aber kein touchpad
<mrkramps> subz3r0, was ist die ausgabe von synclient?
<subz3r0> pastebin.com/Nhv3UjGB
<mrkramps> schlechter link
<mrkramps> aber überhaupt eine ausgabe ist gut
<subz3r0> was nu?
<mrkramps> da das touchpad den synaptics treiber verwendet, kannst du es auch mit synclient konfigurieren
<subz3r0> also gehts nicht in der DE wie es im ubuntu funktioniert?
<mrkramps> sekunde
<mrkramps> !Touchpad > subz3r0 
<kubine> subz3r0: Informationen zu Touchpad finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<mrkramps> wahrscheinlich fährst du ganz gut mit gpointing-device-settings
<subz3r0> gpointing-device-settings steht allerdings unter lxde, nicht xfce
<subz3r0> bei xfce steht nur: "Hier nutzt man den Einstellungsmanager von Xfce."
<subz3r0> dort kann man es aber nicht einstellen
<mrkramps> mann, installier das nach und gut ist!
<mrkramps> das ist nur ein frontend für synclient
<subz3r0> okay, scrollen funzt wieder
<subz3r0> allerdings noch kein doppeclick aufm touchpad selbst
<mint> testdr: grub.cfg wird an der richtigen Stelle erzeugt. Auch der kernel ist vorhanden. 2 Stück sogar.
<mint> bekks: LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch
<mint> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<mint> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<mint> Release:	12.04
<mint> Codename:	precise
<bekks> !pastebin | mint 
<bekks> !pastebin > mint 
<kubine> mint: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<testdr> mint: und die grub.cfg in /boot/grub hat die Größe 0 Bytes?
<mint> testdr: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419257/
<kubine> Title: grub.cfg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Sieht doch gut aus :)
<testdr> bekks: witzbold ... keine boot-einträge .. 
<bekks> testdr: Das liegt aber nicht an der grub.cfg - sondern an den Includes.
<mint> Ich werd noch wahnsinnig mit dem grub. Der hat mich schon öfters geärgert. Und jetzt das.
<testdr> mint:sieht aus als wenn Dein update-script defekt ist .. da fehlt der Linux-Eintrag
<jokrebel> mint: Ist das denn nun ein Ubuntu oder ein Mint?
<testdr> mint: bist Du wirklich sicher beim update-grub die Einträge für gefundene Betriebssysteme gesehen zu haben?
<mint> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419262/
<kubine> Title: update-grub › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mint> Also die Ausgabe in der Console sieht gut aus. Die Linuxsysteme werden gefunden.
<bekks> mint: Frag bitte den Mint Support, weil du offensichtlich kein Ubuntu, sondern ein Mint hast. Danke fürs Anlügen.
<testdr> mint:die Zeile "using custom appearance settings" gibt es nicht beim normalen grub -- da wurde was verändert
<testdr> mint: .. kein smile, ist : .. und danD
<mint> bekks: Ich habe beide Systeme auf meinem Rechner. Ubuntu 12.04 ist mein Primärsystem. Derzeit läuft eine Mint Live System weil der Rechner sonst nicht startet.
<jokrebel> immer diese verbogenen Wallbutus *seufz*
<bekks> mint: In deinem Gruboutput taucht kein Ubuntu auf.
<mint> testdr: Ich verwende den grub-pc
<mint> vmlinuz-3.11.0-24-generic ist der Mainline kernel
<testdr> mint: hast Du bei den scripten zur grub erzeugung in /etc/grub.d nicht das 10_linux? .. Das macht die Linux-boot Einträge
<mint> Nein. Aber eine Unmenge an Proxy-Scripts. Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen Proxy-Scripts auf sich?
<testdr> mint: du hast jedenfalls nicht das grub-pc paket, das bei mir unter ubuntu-12.04 installiert ist ...
<mrkramps> wenn du ein Ubuntu 12.04 verwendest, wird das offensichtlich nicht erkannt …
<mrkramps> ich sehe in dem paste nur zwei Mints
<testdr> mrkramps, mint: die anderen Betriebssystem kommen auch immer nach den linux-ubuntu-Einträgen ..
<testdr> mint: hast Du nicht das paket:  grub-common installiert, das diese scripts alle mit sich bringt?
<mint> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419267/
<kubine> Title: /etc/grub.d › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mint> grub-common 1.99-21ubuntu3.15
<testdr> mint: das wird normalerweise zu grub-pc und grub-pc-bin automatisch mit installiert
<mint> ist installiert
<jokrebel> mint: Also meine /etc/grub.d ist wesentlich kürzer
<testdr> mint: schau mal mit:   dpkg -L grub-common     nach welche Dateien da drin sind und ob da die für /etc/grub.d vorhanden sind - inkl. dem 10_linux
<testdr> mint: ich habe noch das ii  grub-common                            1.99-21ubuntu3.14   und da sind sie noch vorhanden ..
<mint> ja in grub-common ist 10_linux vorhanden.
<mint> weiß jemand woher diese proxy-scripts kommen?
<testdr> mint: dann darf es nicht in /etc/grub.d fehlen und sollte auch beim grub-update ausgeführt werden und die boot-einträge erzeugen ... ---  man kann das natürlich manuell löschen ..
<mint> ich habe auch burg installiert. kann es sein das der die probleme verursacht?
<bekks> Ja.
<testdr> mint: nein - bei mir sind seit Jahren keine proxy-scripts da vorhanden
<jokrebel> mint: Hast Du Beweise dafür, dass da ein _echtes_ Ubuntu drauf ist und das obendrein auch noch das Mastersystem ist, welches Dein Grub verwaltet? So kann man das eher nicht glauben.
<testdr> mint: jedenfalls brauchst Du das 10_linux script, das die Einträge erstellt und weil das bei dir fehlt werden auch keine erzeugt ..
<testdr> mint: du kannst das grub-common paket noch mal re-installieren und kontrollieren, dass das script dann da ist ... etc.
<mint> ah ich glaub ich weiß jetzt woher diese proxy-scripts kommen. ich hab mal den grub-customizer installiert. ich werde mal grub-common installieren.
<mint> passt. reinstallieren von grub-common hat das problem gelöst. die menüeinträge sind wieder da
<mint> danke für die hilfe
<subz3r0> hey
<subz3r0> seit ubuntu 14.04 hab ich irgendwie probs mit meiner tvkarte, bzw dem sound
<subz3r0> nutze tvtime mit arecord für den ton
<subz3r0> "arecord -D hw:2,0 -c 2 -r 48000 -f S16_LE -t wav | aplay -"
<subz3r0> allerdings sobald ich den befehl absetze, hab ich direkt nen delay und nach und nach wird es immer asynchroner
<subz3r0> "Unterlauf!!! (mindestens 126,198 ms)"
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee?
<testdr> subz3r0: diese Methode den sound via pipe abzuspielen bringt immer einen delay .. je nach pufferung mehr oder weniger ..
<subz3r0> testdr: und wie müsste ich es anstellen, dass ich keinen delay habe?
<testdr> subz3r0: keine Ahnung --- z.B. beim mplayer gibt es die Option beim Abspielen die Verzögerung einzustellen .. so in 10ms-Schritten ...
<testdr> subz3r0: ist das irgendwie ne alte analog-TV-Karte ...
<subz3r0> relativ, ja
<testdr> subz3r0: also dieses alte Ding - von vor zig Jahren - das hatte bei mir einen audio-Ausgang, ein extra Käbelchen, das man au fden Line-In der Soundkarte stecken musste ... oder direkt an nen externen Verstärker ...
<testdr> subz3r0: aplay hat optionen für die "buffer-time" ... und arecord hat auch optionen für die größe der Pufferung ...
<testdr> subz3r0: ich weiß auch nicht ob eine fifo (statt einer pipe, eine DAtei mit mkfifo erstellt) da vielleicht besser wäre ...
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-06
<xubuntu826> hi all
<xubuntu826> i try install xubuntu
<xubuntu826> is there any parallels like on mac?
<xubuntu826> paralel use win&xubuntu?
<stevieh> hmm... reicht das nicht in ssmtp.conf einzustellen, dass der user root auf ne andere adresse geforwardet wird? War das noch woanders?
<stevieh> ah, ok, das mail aus mailutils ist böse zum testen, da muss das mail aus heirloom-mailx her
<BlackMage_> wofür wird das Paket libkms1 benötigt?
<ppq> BlackMage_, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode-Setting#Mode-Setting_im_Kernel-Space
<kubine> Title: Mode-Setting – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<jokrebel_> Frage zu Deja dup: Ich bekam ne Fehlermeldung, dass .../.cache/dconf nicht gesichert werden kann. Dachte, wenn ich dies Verzeichnis als "nicht zu sichernd" markiere müsste das reichen, aber http://www.pic-upload.de/view-23796439/Bildschirmfoto-vom-2014-07-06-11-13-47.png.html nun bin ich etwas ratlos.
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - Bildschirmfoto-vom-2014-07-06-11-13-47.png (at www.pic-upload.de)
<testdr> jokrebel_: lsof zeigt vielleicht an, dass der Inhalt als "DEL" deleted markiert ist ... 
<testdr> jokrebel_: und zu deja-dup, das Bild zeigt an, dass die zu ignorierenden Ordner anders angegeben sind: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/08/26/DejaDupOrdner.png
<jokrebel_> testdr: Wie meinst Du "anders angegeben"? Das das nicht deja dup ist?
<testdr> jokrebel_: du hast die ~ bei der Namensangabe und es ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass das überall funktioniert ..
<jokrebel_> testdr: Das hat Deja dup (ja es ist wirklich deja dup) selbst draus gemacht. Beim Hinzufügen tippte ich über "Ort" den kompletten Pfad ein.
<testdr> jokrebel_: dann weiß ich nix .. ist wohl auch bei ubu-14.04 etwas anders
<testdr> jokrebel_: die tilde-Expansion ist ein typische shell-Verhalten ... 
<jokrebel_> Ist es normal, dass .cache/dconf nur von root benutzt werden darf?
<jokrebel_> hier am anderen Rechner (zwar unity statt lxde - aber auch 14.04) gehört das dem Hauptnutzer
<jokrebel_> hab das jetzt einfach mal komplett gelöscht. Jetzt klappt die Sicherung auch.
<testdr> jokrebel: ja - ubuntu-12.04 mit metacity, da gehört ~/.cache auch dem homeuser
<jokrebel> testdr: .cache gehörte ihm auch - nur das Unterverzeichnis /dconf war als root markiert
<testdr> jokrebel: bei mir nicht .. wer macht denn auch solche sachen (8-)
<jokrebel> testdr: Eben deshalb hab ich es auch kurzerhand komplett gelöscht. Cache ist ja eh nicht so wichtig, wird schon bei Bedarf wieder neu anglegt werden (und dann hoffentlich als User)
<black1978> hi alle, für den network-manager gibts doch vpn, gits aus was mit ssh ?
<subz3r0> nicht das ich wüsste
<subz3r0> was hast du denn vor?
<stevieh> vpn ist auch irgendwie schon was anderes als ssh...
<MasterOfDisaster> stevieh: mit ssh kannst a VPN für Arme machen :-)
<subz3r0> pfff
<stevieh> genau...
<subz3r0> ssh ftw!
<subz3r0> vpn is für .... :P
<black1978> okay, ich gebs zu ich bin zu dumm um vpn zum laufen zu bringen deshalb möchte ich ssh zu einsatz bringen :D
<stevieh> lach.
<subz3r0> black1978: vpn einrichten ist ziemlich einfach
<subz3r0> orientieren kannst du dich hier: http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Hauptseite
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN Wiki (at wiki.openvpn.eu)
<black1978> subz3r0, ja ja ja, wenn man weiß wies geht dann schon, lach
<stevieh> black1978: ssh geht halt erstmal genau auf ein peer... deswegen gibt es keinen grund, das im Network Manager zu suchen.
<subz3r0> da ist alles nach szenarien unterteilt, und du kannst dir so die für die passende lösung raussuchen
<subz3r0> dich
<subz3r0> wenn du dann weitere fragen hast, meld dich in dem forum an, oder frag hier wieder nach
<black1978> lach, ich will halt das das ganze system tunneln
<subz3r0> allerdings sollte mit dem wiki auch langsameren vpn-neulingen weitesgehend geholfen sein ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> black1978: http://anothersysadmin.wordpress.com/2010/02/26/howto-poor-man-vpn-in-debianubuntu-with-openssh/
<kubine> Title: HOWTO: Poor man VPN in Debian/Ubuntu with OpenSSH | The eternal fight between admins and computers (at anothersysadmin.wordpress.com)
<subz3r0> black1978: na dann viel spass mit ssh
<black1978> subz3r0, ich bin nschon lange angemeldet ;)
<subz3r0> dann versuch mal nen komplettes system mit ssh zu tunneln. glaub mir, dann doch lieber openvpn
<MasterOfDisaster> subz3r0: pfff. Feig, feig, feig.
<subz3r0> falls du doch den weg mit ssh gehen willst: transocks/redsocks und viel viel spass beim configen(besonders dns)
<black1978> subz3r0, jep dns das meine ich
<subz3r0> achja... und a bunch of iptables rules :)
<subz3r0> viel spass :D
<stevieh> openvpn ist in 10min aufgesetzt
<black1978> grrrrrrrr
<black1978> ja wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee ?
<black1978> scheiße
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MasterOfDisaster> black1978: wennst a bissl konkreter werden könntest, dann findet sich vielleicht jemand der dir helfen kann.
<subz3r0> naja da fängt man an mit buchstaben... die ergeben zum teil ganze wörter, die wiederum sätze
<subz3r0> das schon mal nen anfang
<black1978> ich hab ne halbe stund gebraucht bis alles eingerichtet war "OpenVPN" nur mit der verbindung haperts, weg. cet usw
<MasterOfDisaster> black1978: hä?
<subz3r0> da du das schaffst... anscheinend... sollte es auch nicht so schwer sein nem step by step tutorial zu folgen
<black1978> auuuuuuuu
<subz3r0> black1978: was hast du vor?
<subz3r0> nur nen tunnel aufbauen? oder soll man über den auch z.B zocken können?
<subz3r0> wenn letzteres, muss es nen L2(layer 2) tunnel sein
<black1978> subz3r0, system tunneln, ich bin bei einem hotel und möchte durch mein internet (tunnel) surfen
<black1978> in einem
<black1978> mist
 * black1978 kopf auf tisch
<subz3r0> 1. http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Install_Linux
<kubine> Title: Install Linux – OpenVPN Wiki (at wiki.openvpn.eu)
<black1978> okay ich vesuchs noch mal, wenn ich ein Problem hab dann melde ich mich
<subz3r0> 2. http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Erzeugen_einer_PKI_mit_EasyRSA
<kubine> Title: Erzeugen einer PKI mit EasyRSA – OpenVPN Wiki (at wiki.openvpn.eu)
<subz3r0> 3. http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Konfiguration_eines_Internetgateways
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration eines Internetgateways – OpenVPN Wiki (at wiki.openvpn.eu)
<MasterOfDisaster> black1978: -> ssh -D
<stevieh> und als tip: mach das openvpn auf port 80 oder 443, da viele hotels die anderen ports zumachen...
<subz3r0> MasterOfDisaster: er will "ALLES" tunneln
<MasterOfDisaster> machts es net komplizierter als notwendig, Burschen.
<subz3r0> da fällt ssh wech, da es schwieriger ist zu configen
<subz3r0> black1978: und beherzige steviehs rat... port 80 oder 443
<MasterOfDisaster> subz3r0: jo eh - nur wenn er mit 'ALLES' Internet surfen meint ist OpenVPN schon a Nuklearschlag auf Spatzen.
<black1978> ja und 53 ? DNS ?
<MasterOfDisaster> subz3r0: > und möchte durch mein internet (tunnel) surfen
<subz3r0> wenn dein server über 53 rauskann.. brauchst du dir darüber keine sorgen machen
<subz3r0> MasterOfDisaster: ja, surfen ist aber nicht nur www
<subz3r0> zudem kommt nicht jede applikation mit socks klar
<black1978> also ist da vpn besser ?
<subz3r0> wenn es reines web browsing ist... dann nen ssh tunnel
<MasterOfDisaster> subz3r0: ok, wie du meinst. ich würd mir da OpenVPN net antun, aber bitte.
<black1978> ??? O.o
<subz3r0> putty installieren, daten eintragen. tunnel (dynamisch) zb port 21145
<MasterOfDisaster> subz3r0: Quake Live im Browser spielen oder sowas ist IMHO net surfen.
<subz3r0> dann im firefox als proxy : 127.0.0.1 port 21145 eintragen
<subz3r0> done
<subz3r0> black1978: das kommt auf den anwendungsfall an
<subz3r0> wenn du nur mit dem browser hantierst... reicht auch ssh
<black1978> ich installier mal  vpn 
<MasterOfDisaster> Vergessts TCPKeepalive nicht.
<black1978> subz3r0, wie oben erwähnt will ich mein ganzes system tunneln weil ich nit will das hotel sieht was ich mach.
<subz3r0> black1978: das ist hier angekommen, nur bei MasterOfDisaster anscheinend nicht ;)
<black1978> hehehe, trotzdem ich denke ist gut gemeint :)
<subz3r0> du sollst ja auch was lernen, also nimmste die kanone für die spatzen :P
<subz3r0> zumal ssh sicher einrichten nicht unbedingt trivialer ist. aber
<subz3r0> egal :)
<black1978> subz3r0, komischerweiße hatte ich mit ssh weit aus weniger probleme
<subz3r0> black1978: die betonung lag auf "sicher"
<black1978> öhmm, ich verwende rsa
<MasterOfDisaster> subz3r0, black1978: Ich hab die Anforderungen eben anders verstanden. Bei mir kam an "Ich will Internet surfen und das böse Hotel soll meinen tollen Traffic nicht einsehen können". Das ist TCP Port 80,443 und UDP Port 53, im Browser. Einfachste Lösung SOCKS Proxy IMO.
<MasterOfDisaster> Wenn mehr dabei los ist, ok, dann brauchst was anderes.
<MasterOfDisaster> Aber wenns beim Surfen bleibt, ist alles weitere übertrieben.
<black1978> daake MasterOfDisaster, evtl. hab ich mich dumm ausgedrückt
<subz3r0> black1978: PKI, iptables(fail2ban) und diverse andere optionen in der sshd_config einstellen
<subz3r0> OT: black1978 du musst an deinem ego arbeiten
<black1978> öhm was ist das ? ich hab mich uu gehalten
<black1978> subz3r0, ist rsa und die nötigen einstellungen nicht sicher genug ?
<subz3r0> iptables ist nen paketfilter(firewall)
<subz3r0> fail2ban setzt auf iptables auf. heisst z.B bei dir versucht jemand ne bruteforce attacke, dass die ip für eine bestimmte zeit gebannt wird, er sich somit nicht mehr verbinden kann und weiter bruteforcen kann
<black1978> und wie mache ich das ?
<subz3r0> andere optionen: passwort auth abstellen, pki einrichten, PEM abschalten, keinen standardport nutzen usw...
<subz3r0> steht zum teil alles im wiki
<black1978> moment ich schicke dir mal die conf
<subz3r0> ansonsten such mit deiner favorisierten suchmaschine nach "how to secure ssh" o.Ä
<subz3r0> ne, ne. nix zu mir schicken. ich bin nun wech ;)
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fail2ban
<kubine> Title: Fail2ban – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<black1978> http://pastebin.com/dL2iJLZx
<kubine> Title: # Package generated configuration file # See the sshd_config(5) manpage for det - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black1978> :D
<subz3r0> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-openssh-server-best-practices.html
<kubine> Title: Top 20 OpenSSH Server Best Security Practices - nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<subz3r0> http://www.rackaid.com/blog/how-to-harden-or-secure-ssh-for-improved-security/
<kubine> Title: How to Harden and Secure SSH for Improved Security | Server Management Services (at www.rackaid.com)
<subz3r0> http://www.tecmint.com/5-best-practices-to-secure-and-protect-ssh-server/
<kubine> Title: 5 Best Practices to Secure and Protect SSH Server (at www.tecmint.com)
<subz3r0> etc.....
<black1978> uffff
<black1978> schau mal pastebin
<subz3r0> <subz3r0> ne, ne. nix zu mir schicken. ich bin nun wech ;) <<---
<black1978> stöööhnn ...okay
<stevieh> kann ich unter unity für ein fenster die dekorationen weglassen?
<MasterOfDisaster> stevieh: ich verwend unity nicht, devilspie kann dir vielleicht helfen.
<stevieh> ja, das gabs mal. Mal schauen, ob das noch geht...
<stevieh> hmm... jetzt hab ich so nen schönen kiosk unter standard ubuntu mit unity und allem drunter aufgebaut, jetzt macht der ne aktion, wenn ich mit der Maus an den oberen Bildschirmrand fahre...
<datdoe> Hallo, ich habe eine Datei namens "--abc". Wie kann ich deren Inhalt mit cat ausgeben? Ich blick bei der markierung der -- nicht durch
<sdx23> datdoe: "Maskierung"? cat -- --abc
<bekks> cat "--123" :)
<datdoe> sdx23: verstehe nich nicht
<datdoe> bekks: geht nicht
<MasterOfDisaster> datdoe: tipp genau das ein was sdx23 dir gesagt hat.
<Erzi> wird das nicht mit ' escaped?
<Erzi> cat '--bla'
<sdx23> Wird es nicht. Das Escapen nützt hier nichts, weil das kein Problem der Shell ist, sondern dass es als Parameter interpretiert wird.
<black79> so, bin wieder da also, wie es aussieht kann ich lokal auf openvpn zugreifen, aber nicht über ddns (no-ip) könnt ihr mir evtl. weiterhelfen ?
<subz3r0> ddns hat mit openvpn primär nix zu tun
<k1l_> no-ip hatte doch probleme damit, dass sie von microsoft verklagt wurden und ein paar domains off nehmen mussten
<subz3r0> du musst den port forwarden im router
<subz3r0> und je nachdem was du benutzt... tcp oder udp  nehmen
<black79> subz3r0, was meinst du mit pot forwarden ?
<subz3r0> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Forwarding
<kubine> Title: Portweiterleitung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<subz3r0> kurz und knapp: Du hast in der Regel 2 IPs. eine Externe und eine Interne. Damit du von außen nach innen kannst, musst du auf Deinem Router einen Port "forwarden"
<black79> subz3r0, ja gut ich gebs auf 
<subz3r0> aufgeben?
<Synchunk> Es gibt gute Anleitungen für sehr viele Routermodelle auf portforward.com
<subz3r0> Bsp: externe ip: 123.123.123.123 interne ip: 192.168.0.2. openvpn lauscht auf port 443. Also öffnest du die routerconfig und forwardest den port 443 zu der ip 192.168.0.2
<black79> ich hab kein router. mein internet läuft direckt ins kabelmodem ohne schnickschnack firewall und oder so was 
<Synchunk> Oh.
<subz3r0> black79: du solltest dich nicht nicht immer so entmutigen lassen...
<Shadow_x23> viele Kabelmodems sind heute schon Router und Modem 
<subz3r0> black79: und da bist du dir 100% sicher?
<black79> subz3r0, ich hab mich strickt nach anleitung von uu gehalten :)
<subz3r0> uu?
<black79> ubuntuusers.de
<subz3r0> ich gab dir eine anleitung vom openvpn wiki
<subz3r0> nicht von ubuntuusers.de
<subz3r0> und davon sogar nicht nur eine, sondern exakt 3 die benötigt werden
<black79> des is doch englisch oder ?
<subz3r0> 1. installation 2. CA erstellen 3. config
<subz3r0> okay, da du nicht mal das liest, was mit dir gibt. such dir wo anders hilfe
<subz3r0> von mir kein support mehr.
<subz3r0> bye
<black79> bye
<zocker11> hallo alle zusammen
<Shadow_x23> Abend zocker11
<zocker11> kann man hier auch Fragen zu Linux Mint 17 stellen ?
<Shadow_x23> Probiers doch mal ^^
<subz3r0> Du kannst es versuchen. Da dieser Channel allerdings Ubuntu bezogen ist...
<zocker11> gut - und zwar will der 3-D Würfel (Compiz) nicht mehr so wie unter LM 13
<zocker11> es ist nur noch möglich die geöffneten Anwendung "flach" auf dem sich drehenden Würfel darzustellen
<zocker11> unter LM 13 waren diese etwas "abgehoben"
<jokrebel> zocker11: Gegenfrage: Warum fragst Du das nicht die Mint-Leute?
<zocker11> weilhier die meisten Leute sind ;-)
<ppq> wir haben hier keine ahnung von mint
<zocker11> aber dort werde ich es auch noch mal probieren, bin heut das erste mal mit IRC "unterwegs"
<jokrebel> zocker11: Aber hier ist Ubuntu. Mint hat seine Eigenheiten
<zocker11> ok, aber trotzdem danke :-)
<jokrebel> !mint > zocker11 
<kubine> zocker11: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<jokrebel> zocker11: Kein Problem, gern geschehn
<zocker11> Danke !!!
<Shadowx23> zocker 11 hast du die Desktop umgebung geändert (von gnome auf xface ) oder so ?
<zocker11> nein, habe LM 17 kpl. neu installiert
<zocker11> mit Mate
<Shadowx23> eventuell liegt es daran das die falsche umgebung aktiv ist
<Shadowx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz#source-1 da steht mehr drinne
<kubine> Title: Compiz › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zocker11> da hab ich schon mal nach einer Problemlösung gesucht, hab aber nichts genaues für mein "problem" gefunden
<zocker11> alles andere läuft ja auch soweit, nur wenn die geöffneten Fenster sich "abhebend" angezeigt werden sollen, klappts nicht - ok ich schau noch mal im IRC von LM nach
<Shadowx23> gibt es für Open Office eigentlich ein Paket für Linux mit dem alles Insterliert wird ?
<ppq> Shadowx23, 'sudo apt-get libreoffice' holt alles, was man braucht
<ppq> Shadowx23, openoffice.org ist nicht mehr in den ubuntu paketquellen
<ppq> die beiden nehmen sich aber nach wie vor nicht viel
<Shadowx23> ja das weiss ich das libreoffic und open office nicht viel nehmen dachte nur das man openoffic trotzdem nutzen könnte
<ppq> kann man auch
<ppq> dann muss man es aber anderweitig beziehen
<ppq> was nachteile mit sich bringt
<Shadowx23> weil ich den Dudenkorrektor nicht nutzen kann in Libreoffice
<ppq> http://www.openoffice.org/download/index.html
<kubine> Title: Apache OpenOffice Downloads - Official Site (at www.openoffice.org)
<ppq> dort "Linux (DEB)" auswählen
<ppq> dann rkiegst du ein archiv, das du entpacken musst. darin befinden sich die .deb pakete, die einfach installieren.
<ppq> am einfachsten geht das so: im terminal mit cd in das verzeichnis navigieren wo die .debs sind, dann 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<Shadowx23> dann insterliert er alle deb ?
<Guest28109> تحذير 
<Guest28109> warning    
<Guest28109>  you may be  watched
<Guest28109> do usa&israel use the internet(facebook,youtube,twitter, chat rooms ..ect)to spy??
<Guest28109> do usa&israel use the internet 2 collect informations,,can we call that spying??
<Guest28109> do they record&analyse everything we do on the internet,,can they harm you using these informations??
<Guest28109> warning    
<subz3r0> get lost!
<stevieh> so, aber jetzt nochmal ne Frage: schaff ich es bei unity das verhalten abzustellen, dass bei ner fullscreen session oben die Fensterleiste reinkommt, wenn ich an den Rand fahre?
<subz3r0> stevieh: ohne gewähr: ja :)
<subz3r0> habs letzens in irgend nem blog gelesen
<stevieh> na, dann sag mal wie ;-)
<subz3r0> wenn ich hier fertig bin, schau ich mal ob ich den blog noch finde
<PBeck> stevieh: du meinst nur per taste?
<subz3r0> der blogger hatte sich da ziemlich drüber geärgert gehabt. 
<stevieh> PBeck: ich hab ne Fullscreen Firefox session mit r-kiosk abgesichert. Aber da das auf unity läuft, kommt oben die leiste rein, wenn man da drauf fährt...
<ppq> wieso auch unity *duck
<subz3r0> ppq zustimm *duck
<stevieh> ich könnte jetzt das ganze unity zeugse weglassen, aber das ist z.b. wegen onboard und so ziemlich brauchbar. Ohne gnome/unity hab ich onboard nicht hinbekommen.
<ppq> stevieh, in xfce läuft es
<ppq> habs gerade offen
<mrkramps> stevieh, was war das problem mit onboard?
<stevieh> mrkramps: es musste wenigstens ein gnome-session gestartet sein, sonst ging es gar nicht wegen dbus, aber auch dann hab ich keinen focus aufs textfeld mit aufpoppendem onboard bekommen.
<stevieh> ppq: hmm... ok, könnte ich ja auch mal probieren
<mrkramps> also für xfce kann ich auch bestätigen, dass es läuft
<subz3r0> stevieh: ich schau später mal nach dem artikel... meine aber er hatte das mit dconf gconf edit gemacht
<subz3r0> einer von beiden
<stevieh> subz3r0: das wäre toll, wenn du das findest.
<stevieh> mrkramps: geht da auch onboard?
<mrkramps> stevieh, onboard ist oder zumindes war eigentlich standard unter xubuntu
<ppq> ist es, jo
<stevieh> ok, dann teste ich das mal
<stevieh> wie ist denn das metapackage für xubuntu?
<mrkramps> ich verstehe auch nicht, was die gnome-session mit dbus zu tun hat … der daemon ließe sich doch einfach mit jeder anderen sitzung starten
<stevieh> das wird nix ändern, dass man wohl irgendeinen wm braucht, der das textfeld mit dem onboard konnektiert - oder wer da auch immer verantwortlich ist
<mrkramps> stevieh, aber als WM sollte dafür doch auch irgendwas anderes taugen als compiz oO
<stevieh> mrkramps: das wäre die alternative.
<stevieh> ich will möglichst minimal inversiv einen kiosk aus nem standard desktop machen
<mrkramps> stevieh, xfce4 kiosk!?
<stevieh> wus?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode
<kubine> Title: howto:kiosk_mode [Xfce Wiki] (at wiki.xfce.org)
<mrkramps> stevieh, die infos dazu sind leider etwas verstreut im netz
<apricot1> was ist mit  '/var/log/messages'  in 14.04 ?  fehlt bei mir
<Longbottom> apricot1: Das ist normal. Du kannst dmesg benutzen, oder die /var/log/messages in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf aktivieren.
<jokrebel> apricot1: Nimm /var/log/syslog
<jokrebel> apricot1: Siehe auch http://askubuntu.com/questions/51265/where-is-var-log-messages
<kubine> Title: 11.04 - Where is /var/log/messages? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Longbottom: Warum sollte man was "altes" wieder aktivieren anstadt sich an die neuen Gegebenheiten zu halten?
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Vielleicht weil man das alte lieb gewonnen hat? Ich habe bis eben nicht gewusst, dass in syslog alles enthalten ist,
<Longbottom> was früher in messages war.
 * jokrebel mag auch keine Veränderungen, aber manchmal muss man den neuen Gegebenheiten ins Auge blicken anstadt krampfhaft zu versuchen an Vergangenem festzuhalten.
<Longbottom> Das ist ja auch ok. Ich hab mich auch schon mal gefragt, wo die Datei abgeblieben ist, und herausgefunden, dass es in 50-default.conf auskommentiert ist. Dort steht nicht, dass syslog eine Alternative ist und die Syntax der conf-Datei ist mir auch nicht geläufig.
<Longbottom> Aber schön, dass ich wieder was gelernt habe, danke dafür.
<jokrebel> nicht dafür. Gern geschehn.
<PBeck> hum ich hasse windows wieder neu aufzusetzen -.-
<subz3r0> dann setz es nicht neu auf ;)
<subz3r0> mach nen bogen drum und vermeide es wie die pest
<subz3r0> so do i :P
<jokrebel> und vor allem nicht im Support-Kanal ;-)
<tigru> Hallo zusammen!
<tigru> Gibt es für die lästige GMA500 eigentlich eine aktuelle Lösung? Mein Desktop auf XUbuntu bleibt schwarz und funktioniert nicht richtig.
<tigru> Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, von 12.04 auf 13.04 upzugraden - dumm von mir!
<bekks> Zumal 13.04 EOL ist, und 12.04 nicht :)
<tigru> Ja, ich hab voreilig "ja" geklickt, als das System meinte, es sei veraltet und ich solle doch mal was upgraden.
<tigru> Dazu kommt noch, dass dieser EeePC mal hingefallen ist und seither ungefähr 1/3 in der Breite und 2/3 in der Höhe nur aus einem rechteckigen Pixelfehler besteht.
<tigru> Ich greife jetzt nur noch über vncviewer darauf zu, weil ich ihn als Druckerserver eingerichtet habe.
<nagetier> Ich finde die Information hätte er auch gerne mal nennen können, sollte ja nicht so schwer sein das zu implementieren.
<mrkramps> tigru, poulsbo wird nach wie vor sehr schlecht bis gar nicht unterstützt
<tigru> ja, tragisch. Vielleicht mustere ich den Eee einfach aus und hol mir einen Raspberry Pi als Druckerserver.
<nagetier> tigru, würde ich doch glatt versuchen auf 14.04 zu gehen, oder gibt es Gründe das nicht zum machen?
<tigru> Nein, eigentlich nicht, außer, dass der Zugriff auf den PC etwas erschwert ist, weil der Bildschirm zu großen Teilen schwarz ist.
<tigru> Lässt sich das über upgrades bewerkstelligen oder muss ich komplett neu installieren?
<nagetier> tigru, das kann auch über upgrade funktionieren, muss aber nicht.. kommt sehr auf dein System/Voreinstellungen an
<tigru> Kommandozeile ist etwas schwierig, weil die obersten 20 von 25 Zeilen nicht lesbar sind.
<mrkramps> hä?!
<mrkramps> pi hat auch keinen bildschirm
<nagetier> tigru, und das passiert nur unter 14.04?
<mrkramps> ssh server auf den eee drauf und weiter als druckerserver verwenden
<nagetier> die GUI vollständig entfernen
<tigru> nein, das ist ein Problem, das vom PC ausgeht. Allerdings habe ich seit dem Update von 12.04 auf 13.04 unter X nur noch einen schwarzen Hintergrund
<nagetier> ahja
<nagetier> warum da für einen Druckserver ne GUI verwendet wird ist noch unklar ;) denke aber mal weil er zuvor eine andere Funktion hatte
<tigru> Ich bin mitsamt PC in der Tasche auf Eis ausgerutscht und daher hat er einen riesigen Pixelfehler.
<nagetier> ups :)
<tigru> nagetier: so isses! Ich hatte vorher Xubuntu installiert, weil XP auf der Kiste einfach unerträglich langsam war.
<mrkramps> !offtopic > tigru 
<kubine> tigru: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<nagetier> So ist fein.
<tigru> sry!
<nagetier> naja, alles im grünen Bereich
<tigru> Die GUI verwende ich, weil ich nicht herausgefunden habe, wie man ohne gui den Druckerserver ansteuert.
<tigru> mir fiel da nur vncviewer ein.
<tigru> mit ssh geht das ohne gui?
<mrkramps> tigru, localhost:631
<mrkramps> das ist das webinterface von cups
<tigru> genau! Aber das rufe ich immer über den Browser auf (N00b, ich weiß!)
<mrkramps> wo ist dann das problem beim ansteuern?
<tigru> Was mir fehlt, ist das Wissen, wie ich von meinem Desktop-PC auf die Kommandozeile des Printerservers zugreife. Ist dafür SSH die Lösung?
<mrkramps> geja
<tigru> dann muss ich mir nämlich dazu mal die Doku anschauen.
<mrkramps> *ja
<tigru> OK, danke!
<mrkramps> !SSH > tigru 
<kubine> tigru: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<tigru> Gut, dann hab ich jetzt was zu tun ;-) Danke schonmal!
<mrkramps> gerne!
<nagetier> tigru, oder von einem Clienten per Browser auf die :631 Adresse
<tigru> OK, danke! Werd ich auch probieren!
<nagetier> SSH für CUPS, wüsste jetzt nicht wozo
<nagetier> u
<tigru> Das mit der :631-Adresse ist ja ultracool! Super, danke! 
<tigru> Funktioniert! 
<tigru> Ich wusste nicht, dass man darauf auch von einem anderen PC aus zugreifen kann.
<mrkramps> locahost halt durch ip ersetzen
<mrkramps> das ja der sinn von so einem webinterface ;)
<tigru> jupp! Hab's schon kapiert! Wär ich nur nie im Leben selber drauf gekommen.
 * tigru bounces off
<LiveonUbuntu> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend/Morgen
<LiveonUbuntu> Hätte jemand ggf. Zeit für eine kleine Support Unterstützung zwecks SSD Resetten die vom Status her (Freeze) ist bei einem Ubuntu 12.04.4LTS Livesystem (Gebooted vom USB Stick)? Parted Magic will leider die Tastatur und Maus nicht erkennen, darum über Ubuntu den Versuch.
<mrkramps> !SSD/Secure-Erase > LiveonUbuntu 
<kubine> LiveonUbuntu: Informationen zu SSD/Secure-Erase finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Secure-Erase
<LiveonUbuntu> Problem, komm derzeit nicht an das Stromkabel ran um den Freezestatus auszuhebeln wie beschrieben. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit mrkramps ?
<mrkramps> LiveonUbuntu, würde es eine andere möglichkeit geben, würde sie aller voraussicht nach im wiki stehen
<mrkramps> an den artikeln über SSDs haben ein paar findige leute lange gearbeitet und tun es auch immer noch
<LiveonUbuntu> Es gibt ja unten den Befehl um die SSD zu trennen, scheint aber kein Befehl zu geben diese wieder rein zu holen oder? (Okay war eine blöde Frage, würde ja sonst im Wiki drin stehen^^)
<sympto_> ich bin inbegriff mir ein ssl-cert zu bauen aber ich verstehe den 2. befehl hier überhaupt nicht
<sympto_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/SSL
<kubine> Title: SSL › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> sympto_, welcher 2. befehl?
<sympto_> mrkramps: der ln -sf
<mrkramps> der erstellt eine symbolische verknüpfung
<mrkramps> dabei wird der dateiname automatisch aus dem befehl zwischen den backticks (` ) generiert
<LiveonUbuntu> Ich bin dann mal weg und versuch es weiterhin irgendwie :) Angenehme Nachtruhe noch
<sympto_> mrkramps: was bringt es mir, die datei als hash seiner selbst ansprechen zu können?
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, steht so im wiki *shrugs*
<sympto_> okay, ich hab jetzt ein .pem-file, wie generiere ich nun das keyfile?
<mrkramps> den hash braucht apache für die prüfung des zertifikats
<mrkramps> sympto_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Apache/SSL
<kubine> Title: SSL › Apache › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sympto_> mrkramps: der baustellenartikel sagt mir, dass ich einen .key und ein .crt bekomme, wird das .pem damit überflüssig gemacht?
<Synchunk> Keine Ahnung worum es genau geht weil ich meinen Server gerade neustarten musste, aber im Normallfall schon.
<sympto_> Synchunk: danke
<sympto_> ist es meinem kernel egal, wenn mein symbolischer link gerade kein ziel hat? (weil hdd unmounted etc)
<Synchunk> Hmmm. Überfragt. Wäre aber interessant zu wissen ;)
<bekks> Was macht ihr zwei da eigentlich?
<bekks> Das Backlog zu lesen hat mich nicht weitergebracht.
<mrkramps> ^^
<bekks> Scheint ja nicht so wichtig gewesen zu sein.
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-29
<uni67catX> ... /boot kann nicht gefunden werden http://paste.ubuntu.com/11792839/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> uni67catX: Sicher, dass sda1 passt? 
<uni67catX> jokrebel: ja, da sda2 = LVM
<jokrebel> ah - LVM dann bin ich raus
<uni67catX> jokrebel: aber es hat eigentlich mit lvm nichts zu tun (aus meiner bescheidenden Sicht gesehen!!!)
<uni67catX> jokrebel: wie kann ich die /boot partition wiederherstellen?
<jokrebel> zeig doch mal ein "sudo fdisk -l"
<nagetier> jokrebel, das klappt sogar ohne root 
<nagetier> hm.. doch nicht
<jokrebel> nagetier: Also bei mir nicht
<nagetier> ne, hier auch nicht, sorry
<uni67catX> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11792884/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> wie gesagt hab ich von LVM keine Ahnung. Erstmal Datensicherung! und dann vielleicht mal ein fsck auf die vermeintliche /boot loslassen?
<nagetier> hm.. weg ist er
<nagetier> 'sudo tune2fs -l' hätte informativ sein können
<nagetier> + /dev/sda1
<uni67catX> F1: es wurden Fehler bei der überprüfung des laufwerks auf /boot gefunden
<uni67catX> F2: beim Einhängen von /boot ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11794126/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> ich sehe weder vom einen, noch vom anderen vorgang meldungen...
<uni67catX> koegs: ???
<koegs> uni67catX: !!!
<uni67catX> koegs: es ist wörtlich das, was beim start erscheint (fehlermeldungen)
<uni67catX> koegs: ich kann nicht booten
<koegs> und hast du  boot schon überprüft wie es dir heute mittag geraten wurde?
<uni67catX> koegs: alles getan
<uni67catX> aber vielleicht können wir erneut es versuchen?
<koegs> sag bescheid, wenn du was sinnvolles getan hast, ich beschäftige mich derweil mit anderen dingen
<uni67catX> gibt es jemand , der mich i.o.G. unterstützen kann?
<jokrebel> alle? Ohne sinnvolle vollständige Meldungen keiner?
<nagetier> uni67catX, kann es auch ohne weitere Informationen nachvollziehen.. aber, du könntest in dein bestehendes System chrooten, /dev/sda1 formatieren und den Kernel neu installieren. Anleitungen dazu findet man genügend im Netz.
<nagetier> +nicht
<nagetier> !
<nagetier> Ohne vollständige Meldungen, und was in der Vergangenheit an deinem System angerichtet wurde, wird eine Reparatur schwierig, will ich mal behaupten
<uni67catX> das system wurde neu installiert
<uni67catX> die fehlermeldungen stehen im wortlaut oben
<nagetier> das mag sein, dennoch ist /dev/sda1 nicht zu mounten, aus Gründen, die wir nicht kennen
<nagetier> das glaube ich dir, gibt aber x Gründe, warum sich das System nun so verhält
<nagetier> -,
<uni67catX> wie finde ich die gründe heraus?
<bekks> mount /boot; dmesg
<uni67catX> stop. vor 3 min habe ich folgendes getan: 
<uni67catX> sudo fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/sda1 
<nagetier> uni67catX, dennoch lässt sich dein /boot immer noch nicht verwenden.. mach mal das was bekks sagte
<uni67catX> nagetier: ok
<nagetier> zu meinem obigen Vorschlag würde grub neu installieren noch hinzukommen
<uni67catX> dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/11794317/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> das sieht mal richtig schlimm aus
<uni67catX> ups
<uni67catX> ah
<uni67catX> mount /boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/11794328/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> uni67catX, halte dich genau aun den Befehl der dir genannt wurde.. 'sudo mount /boot; dmesg'
<nagetier> uni67catX, die Reihenfolge ist entscheidend
<uni67catX> nagetier: habe in umgekehrten RF alles ausgeführt... sorry
<nagetier> wobei.. aber ok, mach das lieber so
<nagetier> uni67catX, ich bin raus an die Luft.. die Ausgabe von dmesg ist jedenfalls aussagekräftig..
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11794364/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> uni67catX: Sicher, dass die Festplatte in Ordnung ist? Was sagen die SMART-Werte?
<uni67catX> jokrebel: wie kann ich sie überprüfen?
<jokrebel> Hast Du denn die empfohlene Datensicherung/-Rettung gemacht bzw. hast ein aktuelles Backup?
<jokrebel> uni67catX: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uni67catX> jokrebel: kann ich smart-werte im live status prüfen?
<jokrebel> ja - sollte über "Laufwerke" erreichbar sein IIRC
<uni67catX> jokrebel: bei sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda1 bekomme ich sudo: smartctl: command not found rausgegeben
<jokrebel> wie kommst Du auf diesen Befehl?
<uni67catX> jokrebel: steht in der unterlage :-)
<jokrebel> uni67catX: Wann wirst Du endlich mal anfangen mit zuhören, lesen, verstehn und richtig anwenden. 
<jokrebel> Du fällst seit Wochen durch eine gewisse Lernresistenz auf.
<uni67catX> ups
<uni67catX> eben ein schwieriger fall
<jokrebel> smart gibt die Zustände der Platte sda nicht der Partition sdaX. Wo in der Anleitung steht das was von sda1? 
<jokrebel> Ja, aber _DU_ nicht die Themen die Du bringst ;-)
<bekks> Vor allem sagt die Fehlermeldung, dass smartmon-tools nicht installiert ist :P
<uni67catX> 1 habe ich selbst hinzugefügt, da sda1 = boot & sda2 = LVM
<bekks> Es ist sinnfrei, mit smartctl eine Partition prüfen zu wollen.
<uni67catX> bekks: deshalb war meine frage: schaue 18:01 :-))
<bekks> In deiner "Unterlage" steht mit großer Sicherheit der richtige Befehl.
<uni67catX> bekks: wie die suche nach pilzen im walde ;-)
<uni67catX> moment
<jokrebel> was sollte denn um 18Uhr01 gewesen sein?
<uni67catX> jokrebel: das ist die antwort auf den hinweis von bek 18:11
<uni67catX> jokrebel: was macht der befehl sudo file -s -N -F';' /dev/sd*|egrep 'GR|ID=0xee|data$'| tr -s ';' '\n'      
<jokrebel> Dann geht wohl Deine Uhr falsch. 
<jokrebel> uni67catX: Sollte dort dabeistehn wo Du ihn her hast. 
<uni67catX> ja , 2 stunden zu langsam :-)
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<uni67catX> Bootsektor analysieren
<uni67catX> Generelle Informationen zum Datenträger und GRUB:
<jokrebel> und wieso fragst Du dann?
<uni67catX> ich habe den B ausgeführt per copy&paste... und passiert NIENTE
<uni67catX> nix
<jokrebel> Wesentlich zielführender wäre, Du würdest den Link und die betreffende Stelle zu diesem ominösen Befehl herzeigen. 
<uni67catX> jokrebel: bist du noch kurz hier. muss restarten.
<uni67CATx> ich habe ein Problem beseitigt und habe keine ahnung WIE
<uni67CATx> kann mir jemand das erklären?
<jokrebel> Wie sollten wir? Du bringst keine Fehlermeldungen, Du lieferst keine Links zu den Anleitungen denen Du folgst. Du erklärst keinen einzigen Schritt den Du tust und sagst nicht wieso. 
<sdx23> (genau aus den Gründen, würde ich da niemals Support geben. Das ist einfach nicht produktiv)
<jokrebel> Hier kann kaum einer Gedanken lesen und die Glaskugeln sind grade in der Sammelreinigung.
<Lothenon> wie? du kannst keine gedanken lesen und deine glaskugel ist in der reinigung, jokrebel? tztz
<uni67CATx> sdx23, na jetzt hast du eins abgefeuert. als ob ich den scheuble zum thema hellas hören würde! 
<uni67CATx> jokrebel, aber folgendes: wie kann ich jetzt die /boot - partition einfach auf gesundheit überprüfen?
<uni67CATx> gibt es so etwas wie einen gesundheitscheck für die partition?
<uni67CATx> im schnell verfahren
<Lothenon> wie gesundheitscheck? meinst dateisystemcheck?
<uni67CATx> Lothenon, genau so was, aber ohne zuzahlung
<uni67CATx> für LVM
<Lothenon> da ja das dateisystem nichts mit lvm zu tun hat, sollten die üblichen tools ihre dienste leisten
<uni67CATx> da stimmt irgendetwas nicht , ich kann aber dies punktuell nicht definieren
<uni67CATx> meine ich dateisystem
<uni67CATx> welche dateisystem ist auf der partition drauf? ext3 oder 4
<uni67CATx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795105/
<kubine> uni67CATx: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67CATx> wie kann man LeserFehler beseitigen, ohne neu zu installieren?
<uni67CATx> lassen sich überhaupt solche fehler korrigieren?
<uni67CATx> ist mir gleich, wer antwortet :-)
<uni67CATx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795222/
<kubine> uni67CATx: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67CATx> für eine stellungnahme wäre ich sehr dankbar
<nagetier> ändere dein pw
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> uni67CATx, was sagt jetzt ein mount /dev/sda1 ?
<nagetier> ih
<nagetier> mount /boot
<uni67CATx> ?????? bin ich jetzt gefährdet?
<uni67CATx> pw?
<nagetier> uni67CATx, kA obs vollständig war
<nagetier> ändere es :)
<nagetier> uni67CATx, und es scheint ein ext3 gewesen zu sein..
<jokrebel> nach nem fsck.ext4 vielleicht auch nicht mehr ...
<uni67CATx> nagetier, 1. was soll ich ändern? :-) 2. vorher war ext4, und das wundert mich eben
<nagetier> jokrebel, ^^
<nagetier> uni67CATx, warum wundert dich das, wenn du es eingerichtet hattest? :)
<nagetier> uni67CATx, du musst schon ext4 gewählt haben
<uni67CATx> eben, und was ist jetzt für eins? ext3 wenn mich meine augen nicht täuschen
<nagetier> uni67CATx, tune2fs -l /dev/sda1
<nagetier> als root
<nagetier> das zeigt dir viele parameter zu deinem fs
<uni67CATx> nagetier,  als gemounted?
<nagetier> ist egal
<nagetier> imho :)
<nagetier> *test*
<uni67CATx> nagetier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795301/
<kubine> uni67CATx: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> hm..  dachte der befehl würde das filesystem direkt benennen
<nagetier> uni67CATx, ja, vergiss es, da könnte ich ext3/4 jetzt auch nicht auseinanderhalten
<nagetier> uni67CATx, kümmere dich um smartctr
<nagetier> uni67CATx, du willst wissen ob die hdd ok ist
<uni67CATx> jou
<nagetier> dann prüfe das
<ring0> für nächste mal: blkid spuckt den typ direkt aus :)
<nagetier> ring0, danke
<nagetier> tatsächlich ;)
<nagetier> steht auch in dmesg, aber etwas "versteckt"
<nagetier> bei dieser dmesg jedenfalls
<nagetier> uni67CATx, nu hau rein.. was machst du da?
<uni67CATx> tool installiert
<nagetier> wat?
<nagetier> welches?
<uni67CATx> smart
<nagetier> öhm
<bekks> "smart" ist kein Tool.
<uni67CATx> und blkid ausgeführt
<nagetier> bist du da auf deinem notizblock am arbeiten?
<uni67CATx> also habe den test über die GUI gestartet
<nagetier> ja, ok.. das kann dauern.. aber in wenig mehr rückmeldung wäre schon ok
<uni67CATx> es steht
<nagetier> aha
<nagetier> sag das :)
<uni67CATx> selbsttest fehlgeschlagen
<nagetier> die ausgabe davon bitte
<uni67CATx> moment
<nagetier> yo
<uni67CATx> wie kriege ich die werte raus, die ich dir pasten kann?
<bekks> Mit den Befehlen die man Dir nannte.
<uni67CATx> sehe keine möglichkeit
<nagetier> welchen befehl hattest du ausgeführt?
<uni67CATx> keinen
<uni67CATx> es ist eine GUI
<bekks> m(
<uni67CATx> grafische oberfläche
<uni67CATx> eine tabelle
<nagetier> stimmt, aus das noch :)
<nagetier> uni67CATx, mach es in der cli
<uni67CATx> cli?
<nagetier> google!
<uni67CATx> sofort
<nagetier> ich bezweifle es
<bekks> Da hab ich ja seit fast drei Stunden nichts verpasst.
<nagetier> Die vollständigen Option wurden hier genannt?
<nagetier> kenne die selber nicht
<nagetier> brauche sie aber auch nicht :)
<bekks> Hier wurde mehr als genug Material genannt, um das sofort im Wiki zu finden. :)
<nagetier> Dann kann es ja noch dauern.
 * nagetier hechelt nach Luft ;)
<bekks> Joah, so bis Donnerstag schätzungsweise.
<nagetier> neuner Monat
<nagetier> -n
<uni67CATx> genial hab ich
<uni67CATx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11795536/
<bekks> Das Ding ist kaputt.
<bekks> Schmeiss die Platte weg, kauf eine neue.
<uni67CATx> wie?
<uni67CATx> was? 
<uni67CATx> wo?
<uni67CATx> wann?
<bekks> Lies.
<bekks> die
<bekks> Meldungen
<bekks> die
<bekks> du
<bekks> gerade
<bekks> gepostet
<bekks> hast.
<nagetier> bekks, Formatieren würde die defekten Bereiche jetzt auch nicht mehr auslassen?
<bekks> Nein.
<nagetier> ok
<bekks> Dazu müsste man massive Vorarbeiten leisten, die alle nicht den baldigen Tod der Platte verhindern werden.
<nagetier> joa :(
<nagetier> so ist das
<nagetier> uni67CATx, lass mal fsck über alle anderen Partitionen laufen.. vorausgesetzt du hast ein Backup
<uni67CATx> bekks, an welchen stellen erkennst du dass HD im eimer ist?
<ring0> guck mal zeile 65 und 79
<nagetier> ring0, danke
<nagetier> Airflow_Temperature_Cel kann ich mal wieder nicht interpretieren
<nagetier> ah, oki
<nagetier> habs mir nie so genau angesehen
<nagetier> sieht afaik bei jeder speicherlösung anders aus
<Anf> Guten Abend, ich hab da mal wieder eine kleine frage, ich nutze Ubuntu schon sehr lange, und wollte jetzt mal die anderen Distrubutionen mal testen, und hab mir jetzt mal Debian installiert, da ich noch bei Debian am gucken bin, möchte ich beides behalten, das Problem ist aber, ich hab jetzt beim Booten den Grub von Debian, kann ich den auf den von Ubuntu wieder wechseln?
<k1l_> ja, boote ubuntu und setz dort ein update-grub ab
<Anf> Also Ubuntu komplett booten, so das ich im System bin, und dan mit dem Terminal von Ubuntu Grub Updaten?
<k1l_> ja, sollte funktionieren. der debian grub sollte ja das ubuntu erkannt haben und eingetragen haben. wenn es hier aber eh wieder um kali, mint und debian geht, hab ich eh schon wieder keinen bock mehr. frag dann die anderen support channel
<Anf> Vergisst das mal mit dem Kali, ich bin jetzt bei Ubuntu und Debian und bei dem Grub am gucken, Kali ist schon lange abgehackt und erledigt
<Anf> Ich kann leider im Ubuntu Wiki nichts über dem Update von Grub finden, wie update ich den dem Grub?
<cup-o-coffee> sudo update-grub sollte gehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub
<Anf> Danke
<Anf> Update durchgeführt, starte mal den PC neu um mal zu schauen, melde mich gleich ob es geklappt hat
<cup-o-coffee> irgendwas hat gebootet
<Anf> Hat leider nicht funktioniert, ich hab immer noch den Debian Grub beim hochfahren, wie krieg ich den jetzt den Grub von Ubuntu rein?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-im-laufenden-System
<cup-o-coffee> Anf: notwendig ist es nicht, dass du über das ubuntu-grub hoch fährst, oder?
<cup-o-coffee> viel glück und erfolg :)
<Attox> Hallo! ich habe Probleme mit den R8101E treiber von Realtek. Ethernet funktioniert, wifi jedoch nicht
<Attox> kann mir da evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-30
<ShiroNeko> morgen, ne frage zu displays und dockingstations. Habe das Problem dass ich immer wieder die einstellungen für die displays vornehmen muss wenn ich das laptop aus der dockingstation nehme, wieder anschliesse, ohne dockinstation verwende
<ShiroNeko> kann man da irgendwas machen, oder einfach damit leben dass bei jeder änderung die einstellungen neu gemacht werden müssen?
<stevieh> ShiroNeko: du kannst da wahrscheinlich schon mit xrandr was automatisieren. Was für ein ubuntu isses denn? 
<sash_> Mein Gnome merkt sich alle verschiedenen Monitore.
<stevieh> ja, deswegen ja die Frage nach dem ubuntu. kann sein, dass das xfce zeugse das anders macht
<Freshly> hallo zusammen. Ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft und eben ubuntu 14.04.02 installiert. ich kann zwar booten und kriege den login screen, jedoch werde ich nach dem login (also nach passwort eingabe) sofort wieder ausgeloggt
<Freshly> das gleiche problem besteht auch beim gastaccount
<Freshly> syslog sagt mir:
<Freshly> gnome-session: WARNING: software accelaration check fialed: Child process existed with code 1
<k1l> warst du schonmal gebootet?
<Freshly> gnome-session: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...
<Freshly> ja die ersten zwei logins haben funktioniert
<Freshly> (da habe ich updates eingespielt und ein broadcome treiber
<k1l> und was hast du da gemacht?
<Freshly> (-> additional drivers -> broadcom, AFAIR war das wlan adapter)
<Freshly> und dann halt noch updates (inkl. kernel update)
<stevieh> und was für ne Grafik ist da drin?
<k1l> geh mal auf die tty1, log dich dort ein al suser, und dann guck mit "ls -al" ob der kram in deinem home-ordner alles deinem user oder root gehört
<Freshly> gtx mom...
<Freshly> 980 glaube ich
<Freshly> sec
<Freshly> ASUS STRIX GTX 980 DC2OC
<stevieh> in der richtung würde ich suchen
<Freshly> k1l: merci für den tipp, versuche das gleich mal
<k1l> ach der guest account geht auch nicht? dann würde ich auch eher auf die treiber tippen. also die video karten treiber
<Freshly> k1l: ja der guest accoutn geht auch nicht
<stevieh> du kannst in /var/log/xorg.0.log evtl. sehen, was das ding von deiner Grafik hält
<Freshly> ich habe auch versucht gnome zu installieren (also nicht die ubuntu unity / gnome variante, sonder gnome-session )
<Freshly> das ging auch nicht
<k1l> hast du video treiber installiert?
<Freshly> k1l: ich habe gar nix installiert nein. plain ubuntu mit aktuellen patches (und dem broadcom driver)
<k1l> dann installier mal den "nvidia-current"
<Freshly> ok
<Freshly> achja: was ich gesehen habe, der display manager sagte mir, das mein bildschirm "built-in" sei
<Freshly> was nicht stimmt
<Freshly> ich habe zwei ASUS monitore via Displayport angeschlossen
<k1l> wobei besser wohl der  nvidia-331 ist
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<stevieh> mit kubuntu kenn ich mich nicht so aus, unter gnome/unity geht das recht gut automatisch.
<ShiroNeko> stevieh: ich würde statt kscreen auch xrandr verwenden, hab da kein schmerz mit
<ShiroNeko> wie würde die automatisierung da denn beispielhaft aussehenß
<stevieh> k.a.
<Freshly> k1l: permissions im home verzeichniss sehen ok aus
<Freshly> ich installiere jetzt mal den nvidia treiber
<Freshly> k1l: no luck :( hab nun den treiber installisert und ein reboot gemacht. läuft nicht
<Freshly> k1l: Xorg.0.log says: "(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory"
<Freshly> (EE) open /dev/fb0: N such file or directory
<Freshly> (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
<Freshly> (WW) VESA(0) No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
<Freshly> hmm looks like he later found one (1024x768)
<Freshly> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIXIDA X driver not found)
<Freshly> later I'm getting a handful "No input driver specific, ignoring this device" messages
<Freshly> then it stops at "remvoing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000blabla/drm/card0 /dev/dri/card0"
<Freshly> hat irgendjemand eine idee was ich machen könnte?
<stevieh> fehlt da ein kernel modul?
<k1l> du kannst mal gucken welchen treiber man am besten bei deiner karte sonst nimmt
<k1l> ahjo. welcher kernel ist das? "uname -a" und sind die header installiert zu dem kernel? "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<Freshly> mom
<Freshly> ps: hab xfce installiert, da kann ich mich einloggen (aber es fehlen menüs etc)
<Freshly> kernel: 3.16.0-41-generic
<Freshly> dpkg -l | grep linux-headers -> da sehe ich *.0-30 und *.0-41
<k1l> auch mit "ii" am anfang der zeile?
<Freshly> mom
<Freshly> habe jetzt mal apt-get install linux-headers.generic gemacht (siehe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099808) und nun bekomme ich:
<Freshly> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-55-generic /boot/vmlinuzblabla
<Freshly> consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidi-331/331.113/build/make.log for more information
<k1l> aha. also hat er beim installieren von nvidia-331 schon gemeckert
<Freshly> und im make.log sehe ich: objdump '/var/lib/dkmsblabla/.tmp.nv.o': no such file 
<Freshly> mv: cannot stat //Vvar/libdkms/blabla.tmp_nv.o0: NO such file or directory
<Freshly> make[@]: *** [/var/lib/dkms/nvidiablabla/nv.o] Error 1
<Freshly> dann noch ein paar weitere make errors und dann:
<Freshly> NVIDIA: left KBUILD. nvidia.ko failed to build
<k1l> also kann er das treiber modul gar nicht erst bauen. das wäre dann mal der punkt zum einhaken
<Freshly> ich installiere mir mal den nvidia-current
<Freshly> wenn das nicht klappt mache ich einen reinstall
<k1l> nein warte. einfach wild installieren und drüberinstallieren bringt einen nicht weiter.
<stevieh> trancquillo
<k1l> guck nach welche fehler genau auftreten beim versuch das zu bauen. und dann muss man da gucken warum das so ist.
<Freshly> k1l: hab mir nun den nvidia-current gezogen
<Freshly> da sehe ich depmod und DKMS: install cimpleted
<Freshly> still no luck... nach einem reboot -> gleiches problm
<Freshly> keine ahnung mehr was ich machen soll.... jetzt habe ich ein w8 (was wohl das besch* OS auf erden ist) und ein ubuntu das auf einem frisch installierten PC nicht läuft
<k1l> nochmal: einfach nur blind sachen installieren ist keine problemlösung.
<k1l> guck mla nach was mit deiner karte unter ubuntu 14.04 so für erfahrungen bestehen. meistens sind die neueren treiber dort besser.
<k1l> wenn es probleme beim installieren gibt, dann wird dsa auch angezeigt. also nicht einfach sturr auf weiter klicken sondern lesen was dort steht und wenn man es nicht versteht dann fragen oder nachgucken.
<Freshly> k1l: mit nvidia-current sollte ich ja den aktuellsten treiber haben
<k1l> nein
<k1l> das ist der getestete und zur zeit des release freeze (2014) stabile treiber.
<Freshly> ok, dann sollte der ja funzen oder? sonst kann ich ja noch http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/343.22/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-343.22.run probieren?
<k1l> Freshly: soll ich es nochmal wiederholen?
<Freshly> gerne
<k1l> <k1l> guck mla nach was mit deiner karte unter ubuntu 14.04 so für erfahrungen bestehen. meistens sind die neueren treiber dort besser.
<k1l> ich habe keine nvidia gamer hightech schießmichtot super duper karte. also schau doch einfach mal anch welcher treiber mit deiner karte bekannt ist gut zu funktionieren. dann deinstallierst du zuerst alles von nvidia, machst nen reboot und dann installierst du dieses treiber, der bekannt ist zu funktionieren.
<da_didi> kurze frage: ich habe einen linux router (ipfire), die hardware sind gigabit netzwerkkarten - laut SNMP ist die verfügbare Bandbreite nur 10MBit/s
<Freshly> k1l: auf reddit sehe ich, ich soll es mal mit nvidia-346 versuchen. das mache ich jetzt gleich mal
<da_didi> wie kann ich das unter linux prüfen? ipconfig -a zeigt keine hardwaredaten?
<da_didi> lspci sagt "gigabit network connection"
<stevieh> mii-tool
<da_didi> stevieh: klappt, danke
<Freshly> k1l: klappt. sieht so aus als ob die nvidia treiber (also vom nvidia repo direkt) funktionieren, nicht aber die treiber von ubuntu 
<stevieh> nvidia repo? Seit wann gibt es sowas?
<da_didi> stevieh: ethtool ist der nachfolger, aber danke für die hilfe
<Freshly> jetzt sehe ich unter "additional drivers" (neben broadcom wireless driver) auch den nvidia
<Freshly> stevieh: musst ein zusätzliche repo hinzufügen, da scheinen die aktuellen nvidia treiber drauf zu sein. mit denen funktioniert es
<dreamon> Hallo. Hatte eine ältere Kiste auf der KUbuntu 14.04  und Windows 8.1 in Virtualbox lief. Da aber das Windows so zäh ging, hab ich mir ein neues Mainboard zugelegt. Wenn ich jetzt Windows8.1 starte lande ich in der UEFI Shell. Habe die Festplatte nicht verändert. Jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann?
<dreamon> Wäre schön wenn das Win8.1 in Virtualbox wieder laufen würde
<Rochvellon> dreamon: 1. das ist kein ubuntu-spezifisches problem, 2. musst du im bios entweder den legacy modus einstellen oder linux für uefi fittmachen
<k1l> dreamon: win8.1 in virtualbox? das hat doch mit dem host nichts zu tun.
<dreamon> Rochvellon, 1. Tut mir leid. Wüßte nicht wo ich fragen sollte.  2. Im bios? Versteh ich nicht dachte die Virtualbox emuliert die Hardware samt bios. 
<dreamon> Ubuntu ist ja der Host, in Virtualbox läuft Windows8 - Seit neuer hardware läuft Virtualbox (Windows8) nicht mehr
<k1l> check mal die settings der vbox. evtl hast du da sachen angehakt, die das neue mainboard/cpu nicht kann
<dreamon> k1l, Die neue CPU ist ein i7. Habe Virtual Optionen aktiviert sonst bekäme ich ein "error VT-x is not available" .. aber das hab ich im Bios aktiviert. in meinem Fall geht es ja darum wenn ich in Virutalbox Windows8 starte das ich in der UEFI interactive shell lande und dort nicht mehr weiterläuft
<Rochvellon> hm, schonmal versucht, vb zu de- und wieder installieren?
<dreamon> Vielleicht sollte ich das hier mal versuchen? → http://askubuntu.com/questions/162148/virtualbox-machine-boots-to-efi-shell
<dreamon> hmpff → edit: Access Denied 
<ppq> computer sagt nein
<k1l> du musste genau die selber settings in vbox haben, wie du bei der vbox vorher hattest, wenn du die wieder benutzen möchtest
<dreamon> k1l, Das hab ich. Vorher war EFI auch aktiviert(auf der alten Kiste).. Das bootete problemlos. Konnte es auch nur mit dieser Option installieren, sonst hätte ich Windows8 nicht installieren können
<dreamon> Einen winzigen Sekundenbruchteil sieht man folgende Meldung bevor man in der Uefi shell landet → Fsw ERROR: InstallMultipleProtocolInterfaces Returned 80000002
<dreamon> k1l, die Einstellungen sind identisch
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Ich muß die Kiste wieder zurückbauen.. und dann kann ich damit experimentieren. Die Daten dürfen mir nicht verloren gehen.
<Rochvellon> dreamon: zu der fehlermeldung finde ich auch nichts spezifisches, könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass du im bios des boards etwas vergessen hast, zu aktivieren. vllt. wären die jungs von virtualbox der bessere ansprechpartner
<stevieh> bin ich der einzige bei dem der acrobat reader in cups nicht mehr druckt? Aber der Rest geht schon am Drucker?
<stevieh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1442877
<stevieh> wohl nicht
<stevieh> ist die standard ordnerfreigabe in Ubuntu Nautilus wirklich nur für Gastzugriff?
<k1l> ich hatte nur mal nen problem mit dem querformat drucken bei evince und so. das hing mit ner lib zusammen.
<ub_umstieg> Guten Abend Frage Füher bei Lucid gabs oben in der taskleiste eine ZULEtzt benutzte dokumente Gibt es das bei 14.04 auch 
<ub_umstieg> unity seitenleiste dash
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du solltest lang genug mit PCs unterwegs sein um zu wissen, dass bei "Die Daten dürfen mir nicht verloren gehen" erstmal (endlich) für Backups zu sorgen ist.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Was möchtest du mir sagen.? Backup hilft in meinem Fall nicht. Weils auf der neuen Kiste so auch nicht läuft. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ich möchte Dir damit sagen, dass Du mit Deiner Erfahrung normalerweise nicht mit solchen Sätzen kommen solltest, weil Du wissen solltest, dass ein aktuelles Backup ein Pflichtprogram ist.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Achso der Satz "Die Daten dürfen mir nicht verloren gehen." Ja das war eine Erfahrung mit der ich niemals gerechnet hätte. Ich kannte das Problem nicht. Wenn ich die Festplatte in eine andere Kiste einbaute, dann lief eigentlich immer alles.
<dreamon> Aber dieses Uefi, damit hab ich nicht gerechnet, das hat ich eiskalt erwischt.
<Rochvellon> dreamon: und nun? läufts wenigsten im alten rechner?
<Rochvellon> oder hast du mal probiert, ob es mit einer neuen installation hinhaut?
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Nein. Da tut es nun auch nicht mehr. Und ich weiß nicht warum. Jetzt geht das spiel mit den Backup los. und gleichzeitig werde ich noch eine Reparatur mit der Original CD versuchen.
<dreamon> Ich mach jetzt ein Komplett Backup und bau es in die neue Kiste ein und damit kann ich experimentieren. 
<Rochvellon> dreamon: probiere mal folgendes: erstelle eine neue virtuelle maschine, installiere dort dein w8 hin, nimm anschließend die "alte festplatte" der alten vm und binde die dann in die neue vm ein
<dreamon> Im moment läuft noch die 1:1 kopie.. und das dauert noch 30Minuten , dann gehts los.
<Rochvellon> oki :)
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Ich will gerade neu installieren.. und komme mit aktivierten EFI noch nicht mal die DVD gestartet. glaube das efi in virtualbox hat eins an der Waffel
<Rochvellon> dreamon: probier mal #vbox
<Rochvellon> oder #vboxger
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Jo.
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Problem gelöst. PUH
<Rochvellon> und was wars?
<dreamon> In Virtualbox unter Allgemein. Muß man das Betriebssystem wählen. In meinem Fall muß es Windows8.1(64Bit) sein. kein Windows8(64Bit) oder 32Bit.. oder XP64Bit.. 
<Rochvellon> lol
<dreamon> Sonst ballert das Fehler 
<dreamon> Wenn du 32Bit wählst, dann landest du ständig (bei Aktiviertem EFI) in der EFI Shell und kommst keinen Millimeter weiter
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Ein Tag lang Fehlersuche. Aber mit einem Backup im Rücken läßt sich beruhigter suchen :)
<uni67catX> können die defekten sektoren/blöcke repariert werden? kann ich festpattenoberfläche "neu lackieren", sodass diese wie neu funktioniert?
<ppq> lol
<uni67catX> ppq: loly pop loly pop
<k1l_> uni67catX: nein. immernoch nicht. 
<k1l_> und aus erfahrung: wo ein kaputter sektor ist, da kommen ganz schnell neue kaputte dazu. also backup machen und platte in die tonne kloppen
<uni67catX> frage war ernst gemeint... angeblich ist meine Scheibe schrott, und ich habe noch eine funke hoffnung, dass es noch einen wunder mittel gibt
<uni67catX> vielleicht einen wunder BEFEHL :-)
<k1l_> s.o.
<uni67catX> misst
<uni67catX> wo kauft man heutzutage gute HDDs? empfehlung
<k1l_> wo ist egal. was man kauft ist da wichtiger. wobei da eh keiner mehr ausgiebig testet (siehe badewannen kurve). und hdds gehen kaputt. es ist nur die frage ob man vorher noch ein backup gemacht hat
<digitaloktay> hab noch eins zum verkauf da
<digitaloktay> western digital 2 tb green
<uni67catX> habe ich :-) und ich bin mir sogar dessen 100% sicher
<digitaloktay> noch verschweißt
<uni67catX> passt jede HD in my sony vaio vgn-nr498e rein?
<digitaloktay> nein die leider nicht
<digitaloktay> ist ja keine laptop hdd ^^
<uni67catX> oder ist eine NEU invest lohnender?
<uni67catX> digitaloktay: und vielleicht mit hand geknüppelt und mund geblasen... vielleicht danach passt? was meinst du?
<bekks> dreamon: Wie im Handbuch von Virtual zu lesen ist, sollte EFI nur und ausschliesslich für OSX VMs verwendet werden.
<bekks> *Virtualbox
<Rochvellon> und weswegen nur bei osx, bekks?
<bekks> Weil nur der von OSX benötigte Teil von UEFI implementiert ist.
<Rochvellon> kk
<dreamon> bekks, Ich konnte aber Win8 nur installieren, wenn efi aktiviert wurde. sonst hat er die CD ignoriert
<bekks> Dann ist deine Konfiguration komisch, denn hier funktioniert das problemlos, ohne UEFI.
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-01
<setra> hallo, hab einen Surfstick an einem ubuntu 14.04 Server und würde gerne über einen anderen Surfstick ein Terminal öffnen. Ich möchte aber nicht das der Server permanent im Internet hängt, sonder mich einwählen, quasi point2point. Wie geh ich das am besten an?
<setra> Der Laptop ist auch ein ubuntu mit surfstick
<dadrc> setra: entweder mit hostapd auf der einen Seite einen AP aufmachen oder ein Ad-Hoc-WLAN 
<dadrc> Oder meinst du so richtige Surfsticks für Mobilfunk?
<dadrc> Damit eher garnicht.
<ShiroNeko> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit sich das partitionslayout als tree anzeigen zu lassen?
<ShiroNeko> am liebsten auf der shell
<sdx23> Wozu?
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: lshw.
<tuor> ShiroNeko, eventuel kann dir lsblk auch gefallen.
<ShiroNeko> tuor: lsblk ist genau was ich gesucht hatte, vielen dank =)
<Lothenon> mah, ich krieg die krise, evolution speichert mails nicht da ab, wo sie gespeichert werden sollen.
<tuor> ShiroNeko, gerne.
<LetoThe2nd> Scarper: hm, verbindungsprobleme?
<blahh> hi bei meinem notebook sind zwei buchstben kputt
<blahh> gibt es eine mölichkeit den buchstben auf eine andere taste zu belegen
<Ekkehardt> ja
<Ekkehardt> zB mit xmodmap
<dreamon> <bekks> dreamon: Wie im Handbuch von Virtual zu lesen ist, sollte EFI nur und ausschliesslich für OSX VMs verwendet werden.
<dreamon> dreamon> bekks, Ich konnte aber win8 nur installieren, wenn efi aktiviert habe. sonst konnte ich die InstallationsDVD nicht installieren.
<dreamon> bzw. starten
<bekks> Dann hast du deine VM komisch konfiguriert. 
<bekks> Wie ich gestern schon sagte ;)
<dreamon> komisch.. hmmmmmm
<dreamon> Aber es geht jetzt booten.. leider mit efi
<bekks> Wieso "leider"?
<bekks> Was genau stört dich jetzt daran?
<dreamon> Das es hier nur Streß machte.. Ich landete immer in dieser efi interactive shell und er nicht gebootet hat..  
<bekks> Und jetzt booted das Ding und WAS ist JETZT das PRoblem mit EFI?
<dreamon> kein EFI .. kein Streß.. was spricht schon dafür?
<dreamon> Das es mich Stunden kostete und nerven.
<bekks> Was spricht dagegen?
<bekks> Es booted doch.
<dreamon> hab ich doch geschrieben. Es nervt und kostet Zeit.. und was spricht jetzt dafür?
<bekks> Die Tatsache, dass es einfach zu konfigurieren, flexibel und zeitgemäß ist.
<dreamon> naaaaaja. :)
<bekks> Dass du deine VM config nicht im Griff hast ist kein UEFI Problem.
<dreamon> Schon richtig, was du da sagst. 
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-02
<zorrolo> Hallo allerseits!
<zorrolo> eine Frage zu Ubuntu bzw. Linux allgemein: Oft bekommt man den hinweis, bei einer Neueinrichtung von Ubuntu das home-Verzeichnis auszulagern und alles andere auf eine Partition mit einer Größe von 10-15GB (max. 20GB) zu legen. Das soll laut Internet für sehr viele Programme reichen. 
<zorrolo> Wie geht das?
<zorrolo> Sind die Programme unter Linux grundsätzlich Kleiner oder wird in den Beschreibungen davon ausgegangen, dass man sich nur sehr kleine Programme unter Linux installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> sie sind nicht grundsätzlich kleiner, aber sagen wir mal... es gibt wenige so aufgeblasene sachen wie unter windows üblich
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du natürlich ausgiebiger wine- nutzer oder zocker bist, ists kein unterschied. der krempel ist jedes mal vergleichbar gross
<k1l_> ein ubuntu ohne programme braucht nur 3-5GB. also sind in den 10-15GB schon eine menge programme mit eingerechnet. und alle daten wie bilder, videos etc speichert man in sienem home ab. also ist da der speicherplatz wichtig.
<zorrolo> mit wine habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, wollte es aber mal testen
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du z.b. unter linux ne xilinx- oder altera-suite installierst, knallt die dir auch zig GB voll
<k1l_> oder latex :)
<LetoThe2nd> aber mit "dem üblichen", und vor allem ohne nutzerdaten, reichen 15-20GB leicht
<zorrolo> das habe ich gemerkt^^
<zorrolo> ich wollte das system möglichst 'schlank' halten und habe die partition für home mit 10gb gewählt (zusätzliche daten-partition für bilder,musik, dokumente, etc. ist vorhanden) und den rest von ubuntu auf eine 8gb große partition gelegt. lief auch gut, bis ich latex auf ubuntu installieren wollte
<zorrolo> nun geht nichts mehr ;D
<nagetier> auch werden unter Linux sehr oft gemeinsame Dateien genutzt, für Programme die unter Windows laufen eher unüblich
<nagetier> zorrolo, du kannst für solche Konstellationen auch /bin eine eigene Partition geben
<nagetier> äh, /usr
<zorrolo> ich habe zuvor nie selbst als 'admin' mit linux gearbeitet, ausschließlich als normaler user in schule und uni. was hat es daher mit /bin bzw. /usr auf sich?
<k1l_> für einen normalen desktop lohnt sich der ganze aufwand nicht. vor allem ist da die gefahr groß, dass man eben einzelne paritionen vollballert und dann das system nicht mehr geht
<nagetier> zorrolo, /bin auslagern war falsch, wenn dann /usr.. und unterhalb von /usr befinden sich üblicherweise die größten Programmteile 
<k1l_> also 0815 desktop reicht einfach / mit 10-15gb und /home mit soviel wie geht. evtl noch ne swap partition.
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier>  /tmp sollte man imo noch beachten
<k1l_> nicht für den 0815 user
<nagetier> da kenne ich mich nicht mit aus :p
<nagetier> zorrolo, https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#.2Fusr-Verzeichnisstruktur
<zorrolo> Dem /home-Verzeichnis bzw. der Partition würde ich aber gerne eine Obergrenze setzten, da ich auf einer weiteren Partition noch Win zwingend für Beruf und Studium nutze und geplant hatte reine Daten-Partition (NTFS) einzurichten, auf der dann alle Dateien (Dokumente, Bilder, Musik, etc.) liegen, damit ich von beiden Systemen Zugriff habe. 
<zorrolo> Die Frage ist also, wie groß muss /home maximal sein, wenn man dort keine Dateien wie Dokumente, Bilder, etc. für längere Zeit ablegt?
<nagetier> zorrolo, bist du der einzige Nutzer und legst du Downloads auf einer separaten Partition ab?
<nagetier> dann würde ich 10GB als passend sehen
<nagetier> (was schon recht viel ist)
<nagetier> imho reichen 2GB / Nutzer vollkommen aus
<zorrolo> ja, ich bin der einzige Nutzer und falls es sich einrichten lässt würde ich sogar eine Art Umleitung vom voreingestellten Downloadordner auf die NTFS-Partition bevorzugen.
<nagetier> joa, mach das
<zorrolo> allerdings hatte ich bei der jetzigen Einteilung ( / - 8GB; /home - 10GB) Probleme, nach dem ich Latex nutzbar machen wollte und dafür einige Pakete installierte
<nagetier> zorrolo, auf / oder auf /home ?
<nagetier> ich vermute /
<zorrolo> auf / . Kann man sich den Speicherort der Pakete uneingeschränkt aussuchen?
<k1l_> unter 10GB ist auch schon sportlich für ein desktop ubuntu mit latex.
<nagetier> nope
<zorrolo> kk
<k1l_> das ist einfach von vorne herein ein echt blödes setup wenn du weißt, dass du da sachen wie latex etc draufballern wirst.
<zorrolo> was gibt es denn noch für 'Brecher' unter den Programmen, die den benötigten Speicherplatz ähnlich hochtreiben wie latex
<zorrolo> jo, ich war halt in der win-denkweise und dachte alle Programme landen zentral in einr Art 'Programm'-Ordner der unter /home zu finden ist
<Amm0n> So 50GB sollten man seinem Linux schon gönnen, wenn man sich keine Gedanken über Speicherplatz machen möchte. Und da man ja regelmäßig Backups macht, kann man sich das Auslagern von Partitionen auch sparen ;)
<k1l_> dein setup ist schlecht
<zorrolo> k1l, was würdest du mir empfehlen?
<k1l_> mehr platz
<nagetier> Amm0n, gerade aus den Gründen unterteilt man ab und an, es lassen sich Sicherungen übersichtlicher gestalten
<k1l_> mindestens 10GB für ubuntu. und dann musste da aber schon gucken. z.b. die docs von latex entfernen etc
<nagetier> was aber wohl stark von der Anwendung, script und usecase abhängig ist
<k1l_> nagetier: das ist aber alles kram, der dem user wieder auf die füsse fällt, weil er mit dem grundproblem nicht umgeht. wenn dir dann /usr volläuft oder welche partition auch immer hilft das der sache nicht
<zorrolo> was gibt es denn noch für 'Brecher' unter den Programmen, die den benötigten Speicherplatz ähnlich hochtreiben wie latex?
<nagetier> k1l_, doch.. es lässt das System nicht einfrieren
<nagetier> was zB passieren kann wenn keine Logs mehr geschrieben werden können.. oder auch andere Fälle
<k1l_> zorrolo: dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size;8}  ${Package}\n' | sort -n
<nagetier> aber man wird dann eh zu lvm oder ähnlicher Möglichkeit greifen, stimmt schon
<k1l_> mit wajig kann man schön nahcgucken
<Amm0n> Grad mal 7GB cache und 4GB logfiles entfernt. Es sammelt sich schon was an mit der Zeit wenn man nicht mal aufräumt.
<nagetier> Amm0n, ja, da sollte man auch bei den von mit genannten Größen für /home vorsichtig sein.. sehr wahrscheinlich müssen da Ziele umgebogen für werden
<nagetier> s/mit/mir/
<nagetier> Browsercache wäre da so ein Fall.. die 2GB sind eher für Server ohne GUI zu verwenden
<nagetier> wenn da nicht sogar /home wegfallen kann
<bekks> Ich komme hier mit 1G aufm Desktop hin. Daten liegen unter /data
<k1l_> alte kernel pakete samt header, apt-get autoremove und autoclean. und dann halt mal mit wajig gucken was so großes da ist
<k1l_> aber wenn man eben einen normalen desktop haben will darf man nicht mit 1/100 von dem windows platzbedarf rechnen.
<bekks> ack
<satorisanja> moin
<satorisanja> So das ist der Supportchannel für ubuntu- deutsch.
<bekks> Jenau.
<bekks> Ditt isser.
<satorisanja> Hallo bekks ich hab nen Sony Vio und muß ins Bios. Hast Du ne Idee?
<bekks> Im Handbuch steht ganz sicher wie das geht. Das hat genau nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<satorisanja> Tastenkombi F2 oder esc oder ähnliches.?
<Fuchs> ziemlich sicher, das Handbuch ist in der Tat eine gute Idee
<satorisanja> Ich möchte ubuntu darauf installieren und habe bei ubuntuusers gelesen, das es ein ppa dafür gibt.
<stevieh1> F1, F2, DEL ... und vor allem ziemlich oft ziemlich viel drücken
<satorisanja> Hallo Fuchs un Stehvieh. 
<satorisanja> F1,F2, DEL ?
<satorisanja> Nun ja ich probiere es.
<stevieh1> so tasten, die im allgeimeinen verwendet werden...
<bekks> Oder halt im Handbuch gucken.
<bekks> Fürs BIOS ist Ubuntu wirklich nicht zuständig :)
<nagetier> oder gleich mal "sony vaio bios"
<nagetier> nagetier, ack
<satorisanja> nagetier Du hast ja recht, dass ubuntu nichts mit m Bios zu tun hat. Aber die Platte muß nunmal im Bios angemeldet werden.
<satorisanja> Welches ubuntu ist am Besten für einen vio dreikern zu nehmen?
<nagetier> satorisanja, ich sage nur die Frage lässt sich schnell beantworten, auch im Netz :)
<satorisanja> Wäre dann die nächste Frage an Euch. 
<satorisanja> ok.
<nagetier> satorisanja, willst du aktuelle Pakete oder eher etwas lange Unterstütztes? Aktuelle Pakete wäre 15.04, etwas langlebiges 14.04.2 LTS
<nagetier> u
<nagetier> satorisanja, wie viel Arbeitsspeicher hat die Maschine?
<satorisanja> Die Maschine hat 4 GB Ram
<nagetier> satorisanja, dann kannst du dir die grafische Oberfläche frei auswählen
<pling> Hi Wie kann ich eine Kopie meines Lubuntu inklusive aller installierten Programme als IMAGE-datei erstellen?
<satorisanja> Die Festplatte soll 500 GB gross sein, aber eben noch unpartitioniert und Gparted live startet nicht.
<nagetier> pling, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partimage und http://www.clonezilla.org/ wären zwei der unendlich vielen Möglichkeiten.. beide lassen sich ohne Kenntnisse über die CLI zu haben bedienen
<nagetier> satorisanja, von wo aus möchtest du es starten?
<nagetier> der Stick oder das optische Laufwerk müssen beim Boot angesprochen werden
<nagetier> satorisanja, auch das lässt sich im BIOS einstellen
<satorisanja> Ok dann werde ich das mal tun.
<pling> Danke nagetier ich seh mir das mal an
<musca> ach Gottchen, wann habe ich denn das letzte Mal ein Platte manuell "im Bios angemeldet"?
<nagetier> und dann fehlt auch noch der Treiber für die HDD *g*
<bekks> stevieh1: Platten müssen nicht "im BIOS angemeldet werden" heutzutage.
<jokrebel> Wenn der Rechner und die Platte alt genug sind muss das auch "heutzutage" vermutlich noch gemacht werden. Aber mit sooo alter Hardware mach noch nicht mal ich mehr rum - und DAS will was heißen!
<bekks> So alte Rechner findet man nur noch im Deutschen Museum in München. :)
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab noch nen Rechner ohne Festplatte irgendwo rumstehen.
<jokrebel> ?
<Ekkehardt> Einen Robotron CM1910 von RFT Elektronik Karl-Marx-Stadt. Zwei Disketenlaufwerke, auf der einen das Betriebssystem und ein paar Programme, auf der zweiten ein Spiel (Tetris) und Platz zum Speichern ;)
<Ekkehardt> Achso, OT, sry.
<ichbins> gibt es eine komplette Anleitung wie man alles was mit graphischer Oberfläche zu tun hat neu installieren kann ? 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Was ist das ursächliche Problem mit welchem Ubuntu?
<ichbins> nach grafikkartentausch in 12.04 lts hat der startvorgang nicht immer so geklappt. dann hab ich mal auf 14.04 lts ein upgrade gemacht
<bekks> "nicht mehr so geklappt".
<bekks> Und welche Grafikkarte hattest Du, und welche hast du jetzt?
<ichbins> aso ja ab und an blieb der bildschirm schwarz .... 
<ichbins> nach neustart ging es meistens
<ichbins> ursprünglich wars ne ati jetzt ist es geforce 210 ... vorher wars über vga anschluss jetzt hdmi ... bildschirm schalt ich meist nach computer ein
<bekks> Und was genau soll "alles was mit graphischer Oberfläche zu tun hat neu installieren" nun lösen?
<ichbins> ehm momentan ist der zustand so, dass ich nur in der konsole arbeiten kann ... das möcht ich wieder ändern .....
<bekks> Und bekommen wir auch endlich mal eine Fehlerbschreibung in einem ganzen Satz?
<ichbins> ich arbeite dran .... 
<bekks> Hoffentlich reparierst du vorher noch deine Tastatur, die . Taste klemmt.
<ichbins> Fehlerbeschreibung: Nach dem hochfahren des Computers wird der Bildschirm schwarz, nach alt+druck+k erscheint die Maske zur Userauswahl, meldet man sich an flackert der Bildschirm kurz und man ist wieder bei derselben Maske 
<bekks> Wieso benutzt du Alt+Druck+K ?
<bekks> Vor allem - weisst Du, was das tut?
<ichbins> eh nicht so richtig war mal irgendwo bei irgendwas benötigt und hab mir die Tastenkombination gemerkt
<bekks> "war mal irgendwo bei irgendwas..."
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/magic_sysrq
<bekks> Da steht, was es tut.
<ichbins> hmm "ein nicht funktionierender xserver lässt sich auf diese weise beenden" hört sich bei nem schwarzen bildschirm für mich jetzt nicht schlecht an
<bekks> Hört sich schon sehr schlecht an, weil Du gar nicht weisst ob er funktioniert.
<bekks> Welchen Grafiktreiber nutzt Du, und wie hast du ihn installiert?
<ichbins> lspci -nnk sagt mir kernel driver in use: nvidia Kernel modules nvidia_304, nouveau,nvidiafb  ; installiert habe ich das über die konsole mit apt-get install nvidia-current afaik   
<bekks> der 304 unterstützt deine Karte nicht.
<bekks> Du brauchst für eine 210er mind. den 331.
<ichbins> ok dann wohl erster hund ausgegraben
<ichbins> werd mich für den zweiten wieder melden ...danke
<flikkes> asd
<k1l> das pw würde ich ändern ;p
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-03
<FrameFever> ich habe ubuntu neugestartet und aufeinmal kann ich im terminal nicht mehr "-" eingeben
<FrameFever> keyboard layout ist aber auf "German"
<FrameFever> was kann ich machen?
<Fuchs> mal sagen, was Du mit Terminal meinst, 
<Fuchs> eine Konsole innerhalb von X11 oder ein VT? 
<Fuchs> wenn VT:  loadkeys de 
<Fuchs> wenn das hilft: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data    
<FrameFever> Fuchs: aus unerfindlichen gründen geht es jetzt
<Fuchs> auch gut
<FrameFever> hab eigentlich nur ein sh gesourct
<FrameFever> Fuchs: wie kann ich eine sh datei zu einer ausführebaren datei machen, die ich mit doppellklick aus dem explorer ausführen kann?
<Fuchs> chmod +x Datei 
<FrameFever> hab ich
<Fuchs> warum man eine Datei doppelklicken will sehe ich zwar nicht ein, aber was auch immer Dich gluecklich macht
<FrameFever> wenn ich dopllklick mache, öffnet sich gedit
<Fuchs> dann hat die Applikation ggf. keine graphische Oberflaeche und will in einem Terminal gestartet werden
<Fuchs> dann ist Deine Dateiverwaltung falsch konfiguriert oder scheisse
<Fuchs> nautilus kann man konfigurieren, dass er ausfuehrt, oeffnet oder fragt
<FrameFever> ich kann mit einer anderen applikation ausführen
<FrameFever> aber ich finde in der liste "Terminal" nicht
<Fuchs> heisst ggf. gnome-terminal oder konsole oder ... je nach dem was Du fuer eine Desktopumgebung installiert hast
<Fuchs> aber Du kannst auch einfach ein Terminal oeffnen und die Datei ausfuehren, gescheite Dateiverwaltungen koennen das sogar im aktuellen Ordner
<FrameFever> der explorer ist "Files"
<Fuchs> ah, also nautilus, Gnome Dreck. Moment
<Fuchs> Edit → Preferences -> Behaviour -> Ask every time   (bei executable files) 
<Fuchs> falls bei Dir Deutsch: aehnlich, vermutlich: Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Verhalten 
<musca> oder einfach mal nach "Files" googeln, vielleicht findet man etwas </ironie>
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-04
<clu3l3ss> moin
<clu3l3ss> kriege meinen usb stick nicht schreibbar gemountet, kann da jemand helfen?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du, wie versuchst Du ihn zu mounten, was ist ggf. die Fehlermeldung?
<clu3l3ss> oops, sehe gerade ist ubuntu only ohne derivate. bin auf ner geparted live cd mit debian
<clu3l3ss> falls trotzdem geht: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /homes/user/usb -o rw  <- wird gemountet, kann aber nicht drauf schreiebn
<bekks> Das wird Dir der Debiansupport beantworten können :)
<clu3l3ss> sind die auch auf freenode?
<clu3l3ss> bin neu im irc
<Yoshimo> ich habe hier ein kleines Problem mit meinem Kubuntu. Wenn ich mich anmelde läuft der Ladebalken an, dann wird der Bildschirm kurz dunkel und dann soll ich mich wieder anmelden.  im dmesg hab ich ein paar segfaults gefunden: https://pastee.org/23x5u
<bekks> clu3l3ss: #debian
<clu3l3ss> thx
<clu3l3ss> bye
<bekks> Yoshimo: Repariere erstmal deine Dateisysteme, die sind wohl beschädigt.
<Yoshimo> du meinst die letzten Zeilen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Yoshimo> ich war mir nicht sicher welche Partition die SSD lag um die Logdatei zu kopieren, ich hätte da vermutet ich hab die Linuxpartition erwischt . Mountschleife, geht sowas gut wenn man / in /mnt einbindet?
<bekks> Was soll denn eine "Mountschleife" sein?
<Yoshimo> ich hätte gedacht das es schlecht ist wie ich am Ende der Zeile beschrieb
<bekks> Was soll denn eine "Mountschleife" sein?
<Yoshimo> du konstruierst etwas was auf sich selbst verweist
<bekks> Wie soll das gehen, mit mount?
<bekks> Du kannst dein / überall hin mounten, zusätzlich zu /. Das hat nichts mit einer "Mountschleife" zu tun, was auch immer das sein soll.
<Yoshimo> dann hab ich nichts gesagt, wehe den Spekulationen von Laien
 * MoonKid hat ne Frage.
<MoonKid> Wo soll meine selbstgebaute User-Anwendung ihre Log-Files ablegen? Welcher Ort im Dateisystem ist hier nach Unix-Richtlinien vorgesehen?
 * MoonKid hat für /var/log keine Rechte.
<stevieh1> und deinen user in die gruppe syslog eintragen?
<stevieh1> wenn das halt wirklich ne "user" anwendung ist, soll sie auch ins homedir bzw. da irgendwo drunter loggen.
<ubuntu-de479> hallo, kann mir jemand beim instalieren von curl und openssl in ein extra verzeichniss helfen
<bekks> Was hast du denn eigentlich vor?
<ubuntu-de479> ich kann leider kein aktuelles curl und openssl installieren, ist ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntu-de479> brauch aber die aktuelleste version
<bekks> Und warum?
<ubuntu-de479> weil ich mit curl eine verbindung aufbauen will und es durch einen handshake error sich nicht verbindet
<bekks> Und warum ist das ein curl/openssh Versionsproblem?
<ubuntu-de479> weil curl mit openssl kompiliert wird
<bekks> Und warum ist das Handshakeproblem ein curl/openssh Versionsproblem?
<ubuntu-de479> ich bekomme den fehler 
<ubuntu-de479> curl: (35) error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure
<clu3l3ss> tach
<clu3l3ss> kann mir jemand mal bei gparted helfen?
<clu3l3ss> kann die größe der einzigen xfs partition auf meiner externen platte nicht ändern
<clu3l3ss> anyone?
<napterk_> Hi wie kann ich im shell-editor  am besten die Zeilen auskommentieren? Ist vim gut dafür?
<sash_> clu3l3ss: xfsprogs installiert?
<ubuntu-de479> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit diesem fehler aus ? curl: (35) error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure
<ubuntu-de479> curl verison 7.34, openssl version 1.0.1c
<ubuntu-de479> curl 7.43 meinte ich
<ubuntu-de479> curl 7.43.0 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.43.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1c zlib/1.2.7 libidn/1.25
<klingeldraht> Moin! Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit MacBook(Pros) und Ubuntu bezüglich Akkulaufzeit und Power-Management? Ich habe seit ca. drei Wochen Ubuntu 15.04 auf meinem MacBookPro mid 2011 installiert.
<klingeldraht> Das MBP wird schnell warm, der Lüfter läuft auf Hochtouren und der Akku hält max. die Hälfte von dem, was er unter Mac OS X leisten würde
<klingeldraht> Korrigiere, es ist mid 2012. Es ist also das "MacBookPro9,2"
<gaua> Hallo, mein Thinkpad x220i mit i3 2350m Prozessor wird ständig heiß und ist sau laut, wie bringe ich dem cpu ein power management bei? Oder weiß jemand einen informativen LInk? Ich bin lost in the web und find nix
<nagetier> gaua, ein Anfang wäre http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/powertop
<nagetier> gaua, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung
<gaua> danke, aber ich denke es liegt nicht an einer speziellen Anwendung, sondern, dass ich meinem System beibringen muss den CPU zu regeln
<gaua> nagetier, das ist liest sich schonmal gut an, 1000 dank, ich meld mich zurück :)
<nagetier> gaua, powertop regelt die HW in deinem System, das kann sich sehr wohl auf die Gehäusetemperatur auswirken
<nagetier> gaua, :)
<gaua> ich dachte powertop analysiert nur und regelt nicht
<gaua> ich probier mal indicator-cpufreq, vielleicht regelt mein System unnötig (oder zu oft) den CPU hoch
<nagetier> gaua, mach das, aber auch genau dafür ist powertop ganz brauchbar.. die CPU könnte ja hochgeregelt werden, da eine andere, derzeit nicht wirklich nötige, das veranlasst
<gaua> es geht hier im standard anwendungen wie firefox, es handelt sich hier um ein dualboot mit win, in win scheint der rechner cool zu bleiben...
<gaua> daher dachte ich dass es irgendein CPU power management geben, was auf windoof out of the box läuft und ich bei ubuntu das richige tool brauche
<gaua> ...könnte
<gaua> aber ja powertop könnte hier bei der diagnose helfen
<Rochvellon> jo, schau erstmal, welches programm da rumzickt, normalerweise sollte die cpu im idle sein und herunter getaktet
<gaua> jepp, danke
<gaua> aber würde mich wundern wenn da ne applikation rumzickt, von der ich nix weiss... aber schaun wer mal
<Rochvellon> kannst auch den taskmanager mal aufmachen und schauen, welches programm viel leistung zieht
<nagetier> würde erst mal, wenn möglich, alle zusätzlichen Anwendungen beenden, und powertop ne Zeitlang laufen lassen
<Rochvellon> ansonsten kannst du auch mal tlp installieren -> http://thinkwiki.de/TLP_-_Linux_Stromsparen
<nagetier> ui, hört sich gut an
<Rochvellon> jap, nagetier, das nutze ich für schlepptops nur noch
<nagetier> Rochvellon, ist notiert
<Rochvellon> nagetier: das gute daran: du musst nichts mehr konfigurieren kannst jedoch noch selber hand anlegen. allenfalls den dienst nach der installation (arch bspw.) einrichten
<gaua> ja klingt auch gut, aber ich zögere noch ein ppa einzubinden, dessen urheber ich nicht kenne...
<gaua> .. ohne jetzt zu paranoid erscheinen zu wollen
<Rochvellon> gute einstellung, gaua :)
<gaua> ich vermute dass es ein generelles Problem mit Energiesparmodi der CPU gibt, ich hab jetzt rausgefunden dass es einen gibt der heißt "rc6"... aber das ist mir alles etwas kryptisch
<gaua> rochvellon, danke aber das ganze selbst zu bauen ist für einen luser wie mich nicht einfach ;)
<nagetier> gaua, http://www.golem.de/news/sandy-bridge-stromsparoption-rc6-in-linux-kernel-funktionstuechtig-1202-89809.html
<gaua> danke, guck ich mir an
<_moep_> hm
<_moep_> da habe ich ja sogar meine 2 cents drunter abgegeben
<_moep_> :D
<gaua> ok, gut zu wissen, dann muss der hase wo anders im pfeffer liegen
<nagetier> gaua, was ich mit vorstellte.. Anwendungen schließen, powertop mindestens 10 Minuten laufen lassen, und schauen in welchen Stromsparmodi die CPU geht und vor allem bleibt.. und, ob sie herunter taktet
<gaua> nagetier, gut, mach ich mal, danke
<nagetier> gaua, bin da auch kein Experte, aber das dürfte schon etwas aussagen
<gaua> ja, ich verstehe die ausgabe von powertop nur bedingt, aber ich lass es jetzt mal ne weile laufen, und dann schau ich nochmal im wiki nach was mir powertop sagen will :)
<Rochvellon> also auf meinem x200 habe ich im leerlauf ca. 8w
<nagetier> gaua, sehr gut, müsste ich auch tun.. mit den Optimierungen auf der letzten Seite sei etwas umsichtig, das kann dir auch mal dein System einfrieren.
<nagetier> (Einstellungen werden alle nur temporär gesetzt, und können, wenn das System reagiert, auch rückgängig gemacht werden)
<gaua> also erstmal mit --calibrate starten? 
<nagetier> nach einem Systemneustart wären sie ohne zutun eh wieder default
<nagetier> jup
<nagetier> gaua, wenn du später noch unzufrieden bist, kannst auch den User 'ppq' fragen, der gerade nicht online ist.. der kennt sich da afair recht gut aus
<nagetier> mag auch andere hier geben, aber nur er fällt mir gerade ein ;)
<gaua> vielen dank auf jeden fall schonmal... man lernt nie aus 
<nagetier> Gerne
<holgersson> gaua, nagetier und andere: Ich schmeiß mal noch als Stichworte acpi_cpufreq vs. intel_pstate in den Raum. Ich hab (auf einer anderen Distro mit selbstgebauten Kernel) den ACPI-Treiber acpi_cpufreq nicht aktiv, sondern nur den intel_pstate und komm im Leerlauf bei meinem x240 auf 4 bis 8 Watt, je nachdem auf welcher Helligkeit ich bin (meist reichen mir 30 bis 50 %) und ob WLAN aktiv ist (was unter Last hier auch gern mal 2 bis 3 W verbrät). Ansonsten
<holgersson>  gab's bei neueren Intel-CPUs (ob nur Haswell oder eher weiß ich grad nicht) den Punkt, dass die nichtmehr klassich in den verschiedenen Frequenzen laufen, sondern eher auf einer Frequenz sind, etwas abarbeiten und dann in einen sehr energiesparenden idle-Zustand fallen.
<holgersson> gaua, nagetier: Wenn Ihr Fragen zu meinem Setup habt, dann schreibt mich einfach mit an, ich antworte dann ggf. später (lese über quasselcore mit, bin also „immer online“).
<nagetier> Danke, holgersson .. ich wäre da auch nicht der Fachmann, da derzeit keine aktuelle Intel-CPU zur Verfügung steht.. deswegen wäre Hilfe dazu gar nicht verkehrt.. mal sehen was gau* aus den erlangten Erkenntnissen herausholt.
<Rochvellon> hm, wenn ich das recht verstehe, hat der ubuntu-kernel beide treiber an board und aktiviert
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-05
<nagetier> Rochvellon, die Module könntest ja anpassen, wenn nötig.. ich vermute aber das es nur eines der beiden angefasst wird
<nagetier> also das Laden der Module könnte angepasst werden, wenn nötig.. in generic ist ja doch nahezu alles
<gaua> danke, ich probier das die tage mal aus...
<flattyre1> eine Beispiel.sh Datei wird im Textprogramm geöffnet anstatt als Programm
<_moep_> dann ändere es?
<flattyre1> wie?
<_moep_> terminal auf und ./Beispiel.sh
<_moep_> du kannst dir dann sicher noch mit diesem .desktop dateien nen "klickibunti" icon basteln
<Guest65012> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem, wenn ich Sound aus 2 Programmen ausgeben möchte sagt eins, dass die Soundquelle schon belegt ist. Wie kann ich da Abhilfe schaffen? Im Klang Menü gibts nicht viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
<flattyre1> ok, hat funktioniert, danke
<LupusE> hi
<Guest65012> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem, wenn ich Sound aus 2 Programmen ausgeben möchte sagt eins, dass die Soundquelle schon belegt ist. Wie kann ich da Abhilfe schaffen? Im Klang Menü gibts nicht viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
<holgersson> Hallo Guest6501. Du scheinst dann mit einem Programm reines ALSA ohne die Zwischenschicht Pulseaudio zu benutzen.
<Guest65012> Und wie kann ich das umstellen ?
<Guest65012> achja ich hab vergessen zu sagen dass ubuntu in einer vm läuft
<Rochvellon> irgendwie merkwürdig. habe jetzt mehrmals "no route to host" bekommen, wenn ich mich zu meinem laptop sowohl per quassel als auch per ssh verbinden wollte. any ideas, was das sein könnte?
<Rochvellon> desweiteren stelle ich fest, dass die history für die shell auf dem laptop nicht richtig gespeichert wird
<bekks> Rochvellon: Fehlende Route.
<Rochvellon> ja, ist mir klar, nur glaube ich, dass das iwie am laptop bzw. der installation darauf liegen könnte.
<bekks> "iwie". Guck nach dem Routing :)
<Rochvellon> hm, jetzt kann ich nichts feststellen diesbezüglich, denn die route war nach kurzer zeit wieder da
<Rochvellon> aber schau ich mal, wenn das problem erneut auftritt, bekks. und was könnte es sein, dass die historie nicht korrekt gespeichert wird?
<Guest65012> i looked it up pulseaudio is installed and running. 
<bekks> Was heisst denn "nicht korrekt"? Die History wird erst beim Schliessen der Shell gespeichert, von daher hängt die Reichenfolge der Einträge davon ab, in welcher Reihenfolge du welche Shell schliesst.
<Rochvellon> einstellen, dass die programme auch pulseaudio nehmen. entweder im programm selber oder wenn das programm das nicht anbietet, kann padsp genutzt werden, damit die programme  sich nicht ins gehege kommen, Guest65012 -> http://linux.die.net/man/1/padsp
<Guest65012> danke ich gucks mir an
<Rochvellon> bekks: ich gehe bspw. per PAC und ssh auf den rechner, schaue mit pfeil hoch nach, welcher befehl als letztes gespeichert wurde, gebe die neuen befehle ein, schließe die verbindung, öffne sie wieder und schaue nach, welcher befehl als letztes gespeichert wurde und sehe, dass der aus der letzten sitzung nicht gespeichert wurde. als bsp.: sudo apt-get update war der letzte befehl, dann in einer neuen sitzung sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 
<Rochvellon> eingeben, geschlossen und wieder geöffnet und in der historie ist weiterhin nur der update-befehl vorhanden. gehe ich aber bspw. auf einen anderen rechner per ssh, wird  die historie korrekt gespeichert.
<Satorisanja>  /msg NickServ identify ThunDer2912
<ring0> Satorisanja, ändere am besten dein passwort :)
<Satorisanja> Ähm jo
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-04
<kante> hallo, ich habe einen laptop, auf dem noch trusty installiert ist. ist für die upgrades ein do-release-upgrade sinnvoll?
<koegs> kante: warum nicht bis zum ersten Point-Release warten? dann wird das Upgrade auch offiziell angeboten
<k1l> am 21.juli wird das LTS upgrade zu 16.04 freigeschaltet. das ist wenn 16.04.1 veröffentlicht wird
<k1l> wer nicht warten kann, muss den entwicklermodus nutzen, mit -d. aber das ist halt auf eigenes risiko
<kante> ist der laptop eines freundes. wenn ihr sagt, dass es sinnvoll ist, noch etwas zu warten, dann warte ich
<NTQ> Kann man in Gnome eigentlich einstellen, dass ein Fenster nicht gleich seinen Focus verliert, wenn man ein Objekt per Drag'n'Drop heraus ziehen will? Sodass der Fokus zum Beispiel erst bei einem MouseUp gegeben wird?
<k1l> NTQ: ich denke nicht. macht ja auch keinen sinn, wenn du es per drag&drop woanders hinziehen willst
<NTQ> k1l: Bei Windows geht es ja auch so und das Verhalten finde ich schlauer. Ich kann etwas von einem Vollbild-Fenster in ein kleineres ziehen, ohne dass das Vollbildfenster in den Vordergrund tritt.
<NTQ> Sonst muss ich bei dem kleineren immer erst Always-On-Top aktivieren oder das Vollbildfenster kleiner machen.
<k1l> wenn du im vollbild arbeitest, dann ist doch das kleine gar nicht zu sehen, weil das vollbild eben im vordergrund ist.
<k1l> also greift man das ding im vollbild-fenster, dann zieht man zum starter und geht über das icon des kleinen fesnters, das wird dann zum vordergrund und man dropt das da rein
<NTQ> doch, wenn ich das kleine vor dem großen öffne schon. Zum Beispiel, wenn ich eine Datei aus Nemo (Vollbild) in das Verfassen-Fenster von Thunderbird (klein) ziehen will.
<kante> gibt es ubuntu auch für ARM prozessoren?
<ppq> ja
<kante> ich ärgere mich gerade mit einem ideapad rum, wenn ich ins bios komme und von usb stick booten kann, dann kommt ubuntu drauf.
<ppq> ideapad mit arm? sicher?
<ppq> äußerst selten, sowas
<kante> ideapad yoga 11
<kante> soll ein ARM prozessor sein
<ppq> die gibts nur mit intel CPU
<ppq> sollte an sich kein problem sein, da ubuntu drauf zu installieren (amd64)
<kante> http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Yoga-11-Convertible.86294.0.html
<ppq> ah, so ein altes teil
<ppq> die kenne ich nicht, kann ich nichts zu sagen
<mrkramps> tegra3 unterstützung sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein
<mrkramps> bootloader und werkzeug liegen auch in den offiziellen paketquellen
<kante> ok
<udevler> guten abend
<udevler> ich habe mir ein udev script geschrieben, welches einen dd job für mich startet. Leider schaft es das script nicht, den 60 gb stick mit dd für mich zu backupen, es bricht immer nach wenigen hundert MB ab. Wenn ich das script manuel starte geht alles ohne probleme.... .
<udevler> die angelegten dateien sind immer alle root:root ... also berechtigung dürfte kein problem sein?
<udevler> habt ihr ne idee, wieso dd über udev nicht "durchläuft"
<nagetier> udevler: du solltest die Regel posten, ansonsten wird das keiner können
<DaVu> jo...script -> pastebinit und link hier rein
<udevler> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/46eb5b60/
<sash_> Vielleicht auch das Skript :D
<mrkramps> udevler, und das skript gleich hinterher
<udevler> jo mom
<udevler> das habe ich wohl beim letzten speichern zerschossen  : ▒q▒▒▒q▒▒▒qm▒,qm▒,q▒▒Kq▒▒Kq▒▒▒q▒▒▒q▒"▒▒q▒"▒▒q▒&▒Nq▒&▒Nq▒*▒Oq▒*▒Oq;.▒&q;.▒&
<udevler> -.- vergessen wir es , ich mach es neu
<mrkramps> ah
<sash_> vim? :D
<udevler> nano
<mrkramps> is mir noch nie passiert oO
<udevler> mir auch nicht
<udevler> wenn die letzten zeichen TTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTY sind, ist es wohl klar wer schuld ist ? ^^
<mrkramps> …
<jokrebel> und das at jetzt was genau mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun?
<udevler> sry off topic
<nagetier> udevler: nimm kitty
<leminsc8> hallo ihr lieben ich benötige mal eure hilfe!
<leminsc8> und zwar habe ich vor ubuntu mate neben windows 10 zu installieren. win10 ist bereits installiert und für ubuntu mate habe ich auch bereits ein  laufwerk formatiert. ich habe nun mate über die live version gestartet um sie einfacher installieren zu können. leider gibt mir der installer von mate dev/sda2 nicht als auswahl frei um mate darauf installieren zu könnne.
<leminsc8> was nun?
<k1l> öffne mal ein terminal und lass ein "sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999" laufen. die url die das ausspuckt bitte hier rein
<leminsc8> oh das laufwerk war nicht eingehängt... moment
<k1l> "eingehängt"?
<leminsc8> versuchs gerade mal
<mrkramps> muss es nicht sein
<k1l> mounten musst du es nicht. aber strom und datenkabel sollte schon dran sein
<mrkramps> =D
<leminsc8> sry bin ganz neu was linux angeht.
<leminsc8> also moment
<k1l> lass einfach mal meinen befehl laufen. dann können wir mal fakten sehen
<leminsc8> http://termbin.com/0c63
<leminsc8> danke dir
<leminsc8> hab windows satt...
<k1l> du hast halt komplett sdb2 als ntfs formatiert
<k1l> auf ntfs kann man kein linux installieren
<leminsc8> ...
<mrkramps> seit wann stört den installer das?!
<leminsc8> okay den dev/sda2 ist auf fat32
<leminsc8> extra für das mate
<leminsc8> zeigter auch an
<leminsc8> warte sende mal nen screen
<k1l> fat auch nicht. für einen ubuntu install brauchst du ext4. das kann windows aber nicht formatieren.
<mrkramps> oO
<k1l> aber der isntaller sollte anbieten die betreffende festplatte zu löschen und selber zu formatieren. also zeig mal bitte wo du da genau hängst
<leminsc8> bin eh gerade in der live version (bootstick) drinne
<mrkramps> das macht der installer doch selber?! oder schiebt der installer jetzt panik bei ntfs partitionen, weil so viele noobs sich ihr windows überschrieben haben?
<k1l> mrkramps: nee. es klang für mich so als wenn er da ohne neue formatierung installieren wollte. das geht nicht.
<leminsc8> okay ich werde gleich mal /dev/sda2 von fat auzf  ext4 formatieren dann sollte es gehen oder?
<k1l> leminsc8: starte mal den installer. und mach mal einen screenshot und lade den auf imgur hoch. dann sehen wir was du genau meinst.
<leminsc8> hatte ich gerade vor ;-)
<leminsc8> http://i.imgur.com/Fxym9Qm.png
<leminsc8> oder nochmal zu anfang vom installer?
<k1l> wo willst du jetzt genau installieren?
<leminsc8> sda2
<k1l> ach sorry, hatte irgendwie sdb im kopf. 
<k1l> was hast du im installer davor ausgewählt? "ganze festplatte verwenden"? oder "neben windows installieren" oder "manuelle installation"
<leminsc8> manuell installieren natürlich
<leminsc8> nun kann ich zwar /dev/sda wählen aber davon nicht das /dev/sda2
<k1l> ist etwas auf sda eingehangen?
<leminsc8> wie meinst du das
<leminsc8> mom
<leminsc8> ne also scheinbar nicht
<leminsc8> sys für windows is ausgehängt und das für linux ext4 formatierte auch. der rest (freie speicher) ist ja tenentiel ausgehängt wenn nicht verwender 
<leminsc8> Also es es heißt "Nicht zugewiesener Platz"
<leminsc8> hm habe mir das einfacher vorgestellt..
<k1l> ja das sollte auch einfach sein. ich weiß nicht, warum er da sda nicht auflistet
<leminsc8> neustarten des rechners macht keinen sinn oder?
<k1l> weiß nicht. könnte helfen.
<k1l> ich weiß nicht was du da vorher mit dem system shcon gemacht hast.
<leminsc8> nichts
<leminsc8> ich hab die gesammte platte platt gemacht mit win10 bespielt über win patentionen für linux vorbereitet und das wars eigentlich
<leminsc8> was hat es mit den markierungen auf sich also "boot , diag, esp, hidden, etc.?
<leminsc8> sehe diese optionen bei gparted
<k1l> die sind für linux uninteressant. 
<leminsc8> kk
<leminsc8> na dann  versuche ich es jetzt nochmal mit men neustart und wenn das nicht geht muss win10 eben drann glauben. dann formatiere ich die platte via ubuntu-setup und richte windows10 später ein
<leminsc8> er zeigt nur /dev/sda für den bootloader installation an
<leminsc8> also im setup
<leminsc8> vlt sollte ich es auch nochmal mit einer installations dvd versuchen hatte mit dem stick schon beim laptop probleme die files zu laden.
<k1l> lösch mal die partition, die du da mit win erstellt hattest. evtl hat da win etwas komisch gemacht (wüste jetzt nciht was), was den isntaller blockiert
<k1l> normaler weise ist das echt einfach
<leminsc8> hab ich. hab die von win für ubuntu patention fat32 für ext4 über mate (usb-live version) formatiert.
<leminsc8> dann habe ich nochmal einen freienspeicher der platte auf ext4 formatiert.
<leminsc8> beide werden jedoch nicht angezeigt.
<k1l> mach mal nen reboot
<leminsc8> okay bis geich
<leminsc8> also
<leminsc8> beback
<leminsc8> also hat nichts bewirkt...
<nagetier> leminsc8: lösche sda2, und starte dann nochmal neu
<nagetier> lass die 30G frei
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-05
<nagetier> die 130G, sehe ich gerade
<leminsc8> nagetier was soll das nützen?
<nagetier> leminsc8: lass auch den installer die partition erstellen und formatieren, mach du zuvor nichts.. nur die windows, sda1 drauf lassen
<nagetier> wobei ich auch frage warum er die freien 100G nicht nimmt
<nagetier> +mich
<nagetier> weil so kein swap verwendet werden kann, evtl
<nagetier> wobei, doch ..
<leminsc8> naja ich brauche für ubuntu nur 30 bis 40gb und würde schon gerne die möglichkeit haben weitere volumen einrichten zu können.
<nagetier> ja, alles gut, ist sinnvoll
<nagetier> nur lass sda2 weg, lass ihn das machen
<nagetier> ob das bringt ist mir auch nicht klar, aber das jetzige verhalten ist komisch
<leminsc8> wie die Realität ;-)
<leminsc8> ja ich muss mich mal schlau machen..
<nagetier> jo :)
<nagetier> mach es einfach so :)
<leminsc8> mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig.
<leminsc8> wünsche eine genehme Nacht.
<nagetier> leminsc8: passiert doch nichts.. du lässt dein windows ja drauf
<nagetier> guten
<leminsc8> welches zurzeit auch nicht wirklich geht..
<nagetier> anderes thema..
<Spiritux> Hallo jemand da?
<koegs> Spiritux: schon wieder ein neuer nick?
<koegs> für die nachvollziehbarkeit wäre es mal angebracht sich für einen nick zu entscheiden
<napterk> Hallo, habe mal eine Verständnisfrage: Wie kann ich bei einem laufenden Apacheserver noch ein docker-image mit ownCloud einbauen, so dass ich ich sowohl auf den Apache als auch ownCloud zugreifen kann?
<napterk> Derzeit kann ich entweder Apache oder Docker laufen lassen, aber nicht parallel.
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich musste irgendein redirection gehampel im apache einstellen?
<sash_> Oder unterschiedliche Ports nutzen. Wenn der Apache auf Port 80 rennt, kannste nicht den Docker-Container auch auf Port 80 laufen haben. 
<napterk> ah okay, ja richtig. Das Image läuft mit "docker run -p 80:80 ... "
<napterk> hatte schon versucht auf -p 81:81 zu stellen, aber da ich beim ersten Mal mit 80 eingestellt habe, muss ich wohl erst das ganze image löschen oder kann ich das auch nachträglich modifizeieren?
<napterk> weil ich bekomm sonst die Fehlermeldung "Name schon vergeben"
<napterk> okay, hab die Einstellungen von apache verändert.
<napterk> ist wohl einfacher als einen neues docker image aufzusetzen, ginge wohl mit "docker commit"
<sash_> Du kannst mit docker run -p 81:80 (oder umgekehrt, kenne die Syntax grad nicht auswendig) auch deinen bestehenden Container starten. Du musst ja intern (in dem container) an Port 80 drangehen, weil der darin laufende Webserver an Port 80 lauscht.
<napterk> sash_, ja hatte es versucht, zwar mit -p 81:81 (ich glaub das eine ist der öffentliche Port). Problem nur, so wie es verstanden habe, wenn erst ein Container mit run unter einem bestimmten Namen läuft, kann nur noch durch Spiegelung der Port verändert werden. 
<napterk> also sowas wie, "docker stop NAME" und "docker run -p 81:80 -name NAME" funktioniert nicht. Wie gesagt, so wie ich es verstanden habe
<stevieh> die ganzen services will man ja eh über https laufen lassen, dann muss mal einen redirect im Apache machen, oder?
<ppq> jau
<ppq> stevieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18530988/
<ppq> zb.
<stevieh> so einfach soll das gehen? glaub ich nich ;_)
<ppq> stevieh, bei mir gehts :)
<stevieh> bei mir war das alles ein wenig schwieriger... aber egal
<phablet> neuer user
<phablet> hallo 
<phablet> habe ein Tablet mit Ubuntu gekauft. welche bluetooht maus ka nn ich kaufen welche ist kompaktibel bin heute schon in drei gesch'ften gewesen und nirgends hatte es gepasst
<DaVu> phablet: du hast also im Geschäft versucht die Maus mit dem Tablet zu pairen?
<xpkill22> wget -q http://liveusb.info/multisystem/depot/multisystem.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - 
<xpkill22> Das zu installierende Paket [2] lautet:
<xpkill22>     multisystem
<xpkill22> Wiki/Vorlagen/Installbutton/button.png mit apturl
<xpkill22> Paketliste zum Kopieren: apt-get aptitude
<xpkill22> weiss jemand wie man usb stick multiboot am bessten einrichtet 
<k1l_> bei deinem kenntnisstand und ausdauer solltest du die einfache version nutzen und einfach ein ubuntu iso auf einen usb stick packen.
<k1l_> wenn du wirklich mehrere isos auf ein usb packen willst dann ist hier alles beschrieben: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem/
<veit> quit
<benni> hallo. ich hab einen neuen monitor angeschlossen. funktioniert auch so weit. leider nicht mit der mximalen auflösung. xrandr zeigt nur maximal 1680x1050 an. der monitor kann aber 2560×1440 (zumindest behaupten das die leute, die ihn verkaufen). kann es sein, dass meine (nicht mehr ganz frische) on board intel grafik soviel nicht kann? wie finde ich das raus? woran kann es sonst liegen? danke für jeden tip.
<benni> achja fehlermeldung von xrandr --props ist "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<benni> also grafikcarte ist "Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0042] (rev 18) " (die ist wohl im i3 mit drin)
<benni> hm. "Maximum resolution using a motherboard compatible with the i3-2100 will be at least 1920 x 1200.
<benni> While the ivy and sandy bridge cpu chips may support 2560 x 1600 resolution, the motherboards may not." 
<benni> hm. vielleicht versuch ichs erst mal mit ner anderen grafik karte...
<A_QQ> Hi, ich installiere freemind und bekomme dabei folgende Rückmeldung
<A_QQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18565245/
<A_QQ> Hilfe
<Robert_Zenz> A_QQ, schon apt-get update gefahren?
<A_QQ> Robert_Zenz, ups...
<A_QQ> Robert_Zenz, nach update bekomme ich die selbe Info
<A_QQ> davor habe ich open java installiert
<Robert_Zenz> A_QQ, "open java"?
<A_QQ> freemind von foldender Quelle
<jokrebel> A_QQ: update && dist/full-upgrade?
<musca> es möchte libjibx1.1-java oder libjibx-java (< 1.2)
<A_QQ> Robert_Zenz, meinte ich OpenJDK
<musca> aber libjibx-java 1.2.6-1 soll installiert werden
<A_QQ> OpenJDK 9
<Robert_Zenz> A_QQ, hast du fuer Freemind eine eigene Quelle dazu gebunden?
<A_QQ> Robert_Zenz, http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-freemind-1-0-1-on-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint-17-elementary-os-0-3-deepin-2014-and-other-ubuntu-14-04-derivatives/
<Robert_Zenz> A_QQ, da wuerde ich behaupten das die Quelle kacke ist.
<A_QQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18566215/
<A_QQ> unter xubuntu 14.04 gings
<musca> freeplane - Java program for working with Mind Maps
<A_QQ> jetzt fahre ich mate 16.04 LTS
<jokrebel> was ja jetzt nicht heißen muss, dass es auch mit neueren Ubuntus klappen muss
<Robert_Zenz> A_QQ, die Quelle ist fuer 14.04!
<A_QQ> jokrebel, :-(
<A_QQ> kann ich da was tun? oder aussichtslos?
<jokrebel> die Maintainer bitte, es auch für 16.04 aufzubereiten?
<A_QQ> jokrebel, ?
<A_QQ> jokrebel,  gibt es dazu eine Anleitung?
<A_QQ> :-)
<musca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freemind/+bug/1544305
<jokrebel> A_QQ: Nein - Du durchsuchst die Seite wo Du diese ominöse Sache her hast um dort Ansprechpartner zu finden. Die kontaktierst Du dann
<musca> jokrebel: das scheint hoffnungslos zu sein, freemind wurde Ende letzten Jahres aus Debian entfernt, "buggy, unmaintained"
<jokrebel> na dann will man das wohl auch nicht unbedingt haben
<A_QQ> musca, thx :-)
<musca> A_QQ: hast du freeplane probiert?
<A_QQ> werde auf free plane umsteigen..
<A_QQ> aber jetzt habe ich eine frage: 
<A_QQ> kann ich die Schritte , die ich unternommen habe, rückwirkend machen?
<A_QQ> was machte 
<A_QQ> wget -q -O - http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb-archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<A_QQ> und
<A_QQ> $ sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu trusty-getdeb apps" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list'
<A_QQ> wie setze ich system in den Stand bevor ich die 2 Befehle ausgeführt habe?
<jokrebel> Du hast damit wohl einen Schlüssel und eine Quelle in die Paketquellen eingefügt.
<A_QQ> ah, ok
<A_QQ> kann ich sie jetzt per hand entfernen?
<jokrebel> per GUI kann man das in den Paketquelleneinstellungen sehr einfach deaktivieren oder löschen.
<A_QQ> mache ich...
<A_QQ> muss ich danach update fahren?
<jokrebel> ja
<A_QQ> jokrebel, thx
<A_QQ> jokrebel, super, erledigt. && musca Frage: wozu dient eigentlich openJDK9?
<A_QQ> ist das Java , aber in Leicht-Bekleidung?
<musca> A_QQ: Die Übernahme von SUN Microsystems durch Oracle im Jahr 2010 stellt eine Krise für vier bedeutende Opensource-Produkte dar: MySQL, Virtualbox, Openoffice und Java.
<A_QQ> musca, super, danke..
<A_QQ> musca, kannst Du Dir Folgendes anschauen
<A_QQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18573640/
<A_QQ> Punkt 8
<musca> Zeile 8:   Ign:5 http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable  InRelease
<A_QQ> genau
<A_QQ> ist das i.O.?
<A_QQ> vor allem IGN:5
<A_QQ> was bedeutet das?
<musca> Ob eine Source für Debian stable in Ubuntu Xenial in Ordnung ist?
<A_QQ> ja, aber wieso wird es Ignoriert?
<A_QQ> und nicht auf "scharf" gestellt?
<A_QQ> oder verstehe ich es total falsch
<A_QQ> kann sein
<kante> hallo, wie habt ihr jdownloader installiert? PPA oder ein entpacktes verzeichnis?
<_moep_> was du bevorzugst
<nagetier> kante: letzteres, jd regelt so seine updates selber
<kante> nagetier, genau das wollte ich auch sagen. du hast es also unter ~/software/ abgelegt?
<kante> _moep_, kommt eine PPA-installation auch gut mit updates zurecht?
<_moep_> ka ich nutze kein ppa
<user23333> weiss du wenn ein programm installieren mochte wiewelche datei ich brauch 
<k1l_> user23333: oder xpkill22 oder netuser22 oder oder. sollen wir dir jetzt schon wieder das wiki vorlesen weil du zu faul bist?
<user23333> wsfur wikie vorlesen ich hab pakte das nicht drauf bekomm 
<k1l_> sakjfd öasjgd sagj as gaspo poar gpeajgäds ädajg #pda jg#ajg#eogjeg
<k1l_> komm wieder, wenn du in der lage bist vernünftig zu schreiben und detailreich zu erklären und gewillt bist auch die antworten zu lesen.
<user23333> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.        Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig hexchat is already the newest version (2.10.2-1ubuntu3). Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um dies zu korrigieren: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  gstreamer1.0-plugins-good : Hängt ab von: libgstreamer-plugins-good1.0-0 (= 1.8.0-1ubuntu1) aber 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1 soll installiert werden
<user23333> super 
<user23333> so ist halt wenn man viren schickt 
<k1l_> dir wurde schon so oft erklärt, dass man solchen output in einem pasteservice hinterlegt und hier verlinkt.
<user23333> okay das hatr mir heut das erst mal erklar und jetzt halt ball flach 
<user23333> kichk doch selber 
<user23333> was das von wikie kann man nicht mal paket installieren n ehm das 
<user23333> The address wasn't understood  Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because one of the following protocols (apt) isn't associated with any program or is not allowed in this context.      You might need to install other software to open this address.
<k1l_> user23333: du kannst dich auch einfach mal benehmen und dich ordentlich artikulieren. dein hingerotztes "deutsch" ist einfach eine frechheit.
<user23333> halt deine klappe 
<k1l_> es wollten dir so viele leute schon helfen. aber du verprellst alle und wirst dann ärgerlich. langsam wird es einfach dreist
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-06
<Lengsdorfer> guten morgen. ich habe hier einen server mit ubuntu 16.04, den ich per wakeonlan wecke und mit systemctl suspend über ssh schlafen lege. Das klappt auch soweit alles gut. Frage: Durch den suspend wird die ssh sitzung 'gewalthaft' beendet. Merkt der sshd beim nächsten Aufwecken, dass der client nicht mehr da ist?
<frostschutz> Lengsdorfer, die verbindung bekommt irgendwann ein timeout und dann ist sie weg
<Lengsdorfer> aja. Nächste Frage: Das Terminalfenster im Client lässt sich nach suspend nur noch schließen. Offenbar merkt der client nicht, vlt. auch nicht sofort, dass der ssh partner weg ist. Ist sowas 'gesund'? :) 
<koegs> da meldet der server halt nicht das er weg ist, dann laufen die üblichen tcp und sshclient timeouts
<stevieh> das is normaal
<Lengsdorfer> aja, thx
<wobelingers> wieder keiner da 
<wobelingers> noja
<wobelingers> wenn keiner zeit und lust hat 
<wobelingers> dann braucht ja keiner mit mir schreiben bis dann cu later 
<wobelingers> ich habe wie gesagt immer noch das debian system drauf am laufen aber mehr auch nicht 
<stevieh> wus?
<wobelingers> wenn du zeit und lust hast kann ja einer schreiben bis dann cu later 
<wobelingers> ich werde mir jetzt mal eine halbe kaufen bis dann cu later 
<wobelingers> ich brauch ein bierchen 
<wobelingers> noja eine halbe kaufe ich mir jetzt mal schnell bis dann cu later 
<wobelingers> ich brauche eine halbe 
<wobelingers> bis dann cu later 
<stevieh> sonst keine Sorgen? Zum Brabbeln gehts nach offtopic.
<wobelingers> und noch zigaretten brauche ich auch noch bis dann cu later
<stevieh> und zum besoffen brabbeln in die U-Bahn
<wobelingers> ich habe nur noch das debian system drauf am laufen ich hatte ubuntu schon mal ausprobiert aber mit ubunt stelle ich nur das system wieder her 
<wobelingers> wenn irgend was nicht gehen sollte dann stelle ich mit der ubuntu cd wieder alles her 
<wobelingers> so kann ich auch das raid system aber noch schwerer ist das system wieder herstellen wenn irgend was nicht mehr richtig geht oder den bootloader wieder herstellen und sow eiter 
<stevieh> und was war deine Frage?
<wobelingers> und so weiter 
<wobelingers> kann ich alles mit dem debian system und der ubuntu cd machen 
<wobelingers> und das debian system schau noch so wie die alten system aus ist auch besser mit der neuen grafischen oberfläche kommt keiner klar 
<wobelingers> und ist auch nix gescheites 
<wobelingers> mit der console arbeite ich sehr gerne 
<stevieh> hörst du bitte jetzt auf?
<wobelingers> mit dem windows system ist das nix gescheites da kann alles in die luft fliegen 
<wobelingers> die ganze stadt kann da in die luft fliegen 
<wobelingers> ich arbeite nur mit der console normaler weise habe ich noch einen frambuffer support in der consoel das ich noch eine hohere auflösung habe 
<wobelingers> aber das geht gerade nicht weis auch nicht warum die auflosung nicht geht 
<wobelingers> das windows system ist noch ein schlechterers system als die anderen system 
<stevieh>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-de
<stevieh> wobelingers: letzte Ermahnung
<wobelingers> das debian system setzt das fbi in amerika auch ein und noch die verschlüsselungen alles setzten die da ein aber ich habe zwar nix draufrau wichtiges nur musik weil ich gerne musik mache
<wobelingers> aber noja 
<wobelingers> wenn du zeit und lust hast kannst mir ja schreiben bis dann cu later 
<wobelingers> ich kann normaler weis auch gitarre spielen und noch basgitare alles kann ich spielen haben sie mir aber noch nicht gzeigt aber normaler weise kann ich gitare spielen egitare und noch bass gitarre und noch mehr alles was der schmidie auch hat 
<wobelingers> ich kann auch noch singen 
<wobelingers> wenn ihr das wissen wollt genau so wie sts auch noch 
<wobelingers> ich habe von allen musikern meine musik immer bekommen bis dann cu later habe alles deusche englische musik auf einer wechsel platte drauf 
<wobelingers> ich kann alles singen was ich drauf habe 
<wobelingers> was habt ihr den euch gedacht das ich nicht singen kann 
<wobelingers> wenn mein meine familie selber music macht 
<ppq> :)
<stevieh> kaum macht mans richtig
<doev> Hallo, gibt es eine Datei auf einem Server in der steht welche Linux Distribution installiert ist?
<k1l> doev: /etc/lsb-release
<doev> k1l: vielen Dank!
<k1l> gilt aber sicher nicht für alle linux
<leszek> für alle Linuxe gilt /etc/os-release bzw. /usr/lib/os-release
<leszek> alle aktuellen distros zumindest
<kante> hallo, wie formatiere ich /dev/sdb mit ext4? ist eine neue festplatte
<Fuchs> kante: nicht, Du willst eine Partition formatieren, nicht die ganze Platte
<Fuchs> kante: Du kannst mit fdisk da drauf eine oder mehrere Partitionen erstellen, diese kannst Du dann mit mkfs.ext4 partitionieren. Oder, viel einfacher, mit einem graphischen Werkzeug dafuer
<jokrebel> da wirst Du vorher schon erst mal (mindestens) eine Partition anlegen müssen. Die könnte dann zB. sdb1 heißen. Die kann man dann formatieren
<Fuchs> siehe dazu:  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung/
<kante> 3 TB kann man als eine partition einteilen, oder?
<Fuchs> Wenn man will, dann kann man das, ja
<kante> Gerät verfügt über keine erkennbare Partitionstabelle
<Fuchs> Du kannst gerne eine anlegen 
<Fuchs> fdisk kann das, die ganzen graphischen Werkzeuge, die da oben verlinkt sind, koennen es auch
<kante> bei gnome-disks gibt's die möglichkeit "partition formatieren", obwohl keine angelegt ist. soll ich das trotzdem machen?
<kante> Fuchs, was kannst du mir raten? http://pastebin.com/ifZs35z6
<Fuchs> ah, bleh, zu gross und ergo GPT 
<Fuchs> dann nicht fdisk, sondern irgend eins der graphischen Werkzeuge
<jokrebel> ich würd ja GParted empfehlen
<Fuchs> das ginge sicher, ja
<kante> ich installiere gparted
<Lengsdorfer> ist das ne neue platte? ohne partitionstabelle?
<kante> Lengsdorfer, ja
<Lengsdorfer> selten
<kante> das problem ist, dass ich vorhin im programm gnome-disks kurz eine formatierung begonnen und kurz danach gestoppt habe.
<Lengsdorfer> ach daher
<kante> jetzt steht da unter benutzt: 44.05 GiB
<kante> hier geht gar nichts :-(
<Fuchs> ach, mit gparted kannst Du ziemlich sicher alles plaetten, eine neue grosse Partition drauflegen und die mit ext4 formatieren
<kante> scheint geklappt zu haben. danke!
<Fuchs> freut mich, keine Ursache
<tuor> Moin Ich verwende die CapsLock-Taste zur Zeit als compose-Taste. Daher habe ich kein CapsLock. Ich würde aber gerne einen CapsLock haben z.B. mit LShift+RShift und dann auch damit wieder deaktivieren. (ist verständlich was ich will?)
<jokrebel> warum legst Du nicht einfach besser die copose nicht gerade eine Spezialtaste, deren Funktion Du doch willst? *kopfschüttel*
<jokrebel> +auf
<tuor> jokrebel, weil die CapsLock-Taste einfach zu bedienen ist. Kann ich die CapsLock-Taste auf z.B. ScrLK legen (diese Brauche ich nicht). CapsLock brauche ich nur selten, compose brauche ich häuffig.
<tuor> Kurz: Tasten die ich viel brauche: Ctrl, alt, mod4, Level3Shift. Weniger: compose, CapsLock, Fn, NumLock.
<tuor> Aktuelles Setup (Tasten welche nicht standard sind): CapsLock:Level3Shift, Alt_R:Level3Shift, mod4_R:compose. Sorry ich habe vorhin Level3Shift und compose verwechselt.
<tuor> mod4_R=Super_R
<tuor> Die Funktionstasten welche ich viel brauche möchte ich gut erreichbar haben und am liebsten je einmal pro Hand. Die anderen, können irgendwo sein.
<jokrebel> Ich habe Tunderbird 38.8.0 in meinem aktuell gehaltenen 14.04. Das BSI empfiehlt eine viel höhere Version http://www.chip.de/news/BSI-raet-zum-Update-Sicherheitsluecken-im-Mail-Client-Thunderbird_96408653.html
<k1l> das ist das stable release vom thunderbird
<jokrebel> meines? Und ist das inzwischen trotzdem "sicher" genug?
<jokrebel> oups - was war jetzt? Hat jemand noch was gesagt gehabt?
<jokrebel> kam meine Frage überhaupt noch an?
<jokrebel> k1l: ist meine Thunderbirdversion sicher genug (hat die nötigen Fixes bekommen die da angeblich erst mit Version 45.2.0 behoben seien)?
<k1l> ich weiß ja nicht welche lücken die fixes da schliessen. ob diese lücken bei der 38 auch schon waren
<jokrebel> das hilft mir so aber auch nicht weiter
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: laut packages.ubuntu.com ist selbst in xenial-updates die Version 1:38.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0
<k1l> Frickelpit: jetzt wo du es sagst, jo. hab hier auch "nur" den 38er
<k1l> ist ja aber wie gesagt deren LTS thunderbird
<jokrebel> wo/wie findet man da genaueres raus?
<k1l> was willst du denn herausfinden?
<k1l> du kannst raussuchen welche CVEs da genau dringend gefixt wurden beim 45er thunderbird und ob es die auch so schon beim 38er gab und ob die dort auch gefixt wurden.
<jokrebel> ob dies nicht vielleicht schon Leute gemacht haben werden, die besser wissen als ich "wie und wo" man das raussucht?
<Matze202__> Hi, ich vermisse unter den Eigenschaften von Bildern im Thunar leider die Urheberrechte der Bilder. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das eventuell liegen wird?
<Matze202__> Eigentümer, Veröffentlicher etc. nix von alle dem wird da angezeigt
<ppq> steht es denn in den metadaten? → exiftool /pfad/zur/datei.jpg
<Matze202__> ppq, die Metadaten habe ich vorhin gerade eingetragen und die Dateien wurden damit frisch erstellt
<Matze202__> aber ich schau mal das exiftool mir an
<BlackMage> eine meiner Smaba-Freigaben wird wie folgt gemounted: mount -t cifs -o username=admin,password=xxx '//192.168.179.254/Download (at Linux_Data)' ~/shares/Download\ \(at\ Linux_Data\)/
<Matze202__> ppq, also das exiftool zeigt die Daten an
<BlackMage> wie mach ich es dass der User mit der ID 0 und die Gruppe mit der GID 0 auf meinen User gemappt wird?
<ppq> BlackMage, -o username=admin,password=xxx,uid=0,gid=0
<ppq> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe
<ppq> oder, wenn das deinem standard nutzer gehören soll, beides 1000 (oder was auch immer deine ist, 1001, 1002, ...)
<ppq> rauszufinden mit "id"
<BlackMage> in meinem Fall also: username=admin,password=xxx,uid=1000,gid=1000
<ppq> Matze202__, ich glaube es gibt so einen indexing service, der erstmal nochmal laufen muss, damit sowas angezeigt wird. tumblerd? glaube so hieß der
<ppq> BlackMage, ja. und statt username und password besser credentials=/pfad/zur/datei nutzen, wo dann username=... und password=... (eigene zeilen) drinsteht
<BlackMage> ppq: wirklich? auch wenn das Script in einem verschlüsselten Home Ordner gespeichert ist?
<ppq> achso ne, dann passts
<Matze202__> ppq, ich begebe mich mal auf die suche, bisher habe ich nur sachen gefunden, wo welche probleme mit dem tumblerd gehabt hatten
<BlackMage> gibt es eine sichere Lösung das ein normaler User bei mount die --options benutzen darf?
<BlackMage> bei mir kommt dann immer nur folgendes:
<BlackMage> mount: only root can use "--options" option
<BlackMage> das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das ich vorher den Eintrag zu /etc/fstab mit der Option user hinzufügen kann
<BlackMage> ich will aber das User die --options Option bei mount benutzen dürfen
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-07
<Guest31858> Hi
<DaVu> Hi Guest31858
<Guest31858> bitte nenne mich Aaron
<DaVu> Nur zur Info...das ist der IRC...hier wird 'eigentlich' niemand auf ein "hi" reagieren. Falls du Fragen hast, dann einfach fragen
<Guest31858> thx
<Guest31858> ich weiß :)
<DaVu> Ich nenne dich so, wie es dein Nick vorgibt. Denn nur dann wirst du auch über deinen Client darüber informiert, dass ich dich anspreche
<DaVu> du kannst aber deinen Nick ändern
<Guest31858> wie?
<DaVu> "/nick nickname"
<Guest31858> danke
<DaVu> ohne die Anführungszeigen
<DaVu> ohne die Anführungszeichen
<Guest31858> ansonsten führst du es ja aus
<DaVu> so isses
<DaVu> und nun genug des Smalltalks hier ;)
<Guest31858> ja
<aaon> vertippt
<Guest73629> hallo weiß jemand wie ich mein nickname ändern kann? mit /nick geht es nicht
<TaxiDriver> scheint zu funktionieren ;-)
<Guest73629> bei mir nich
<buerohengst> Guest52638, nickname vielleicht einfach schon belegt?
<TaxiDriver> wenn ich zu Hause über ubuntu server in der Konsole per MC eine Kopierauftrag am laufen habe, kann ich diesen per ssh von woanders aus, übernehmen oder zumindest sehen was der aktuelle Stand ist?
<buerohengst> wie war das noch? screen, detach usw.
<Tornado> jetzt geht es
<Tornado> ist
<Tornado> jemand
<Tornado> on
<Tornado> ?
<k1l_> bestimmt
<Tornado> git
<Tornado> gut
<Tornado> mein alter laptop wird nicht mehr unterstützt hat kein internet und mit do-releas-upgrade geht es auch nicht wie kann ich ihn retten ohne eine iso weil ich keine laufwerke habe und möglichst ohne kosten?
<Tornado> TaxiDriver?
<buerohengst> Tornado, hardwarespezifikationen bitte in ein pastebin
<k1l_> was heisst alt? welches OS ist da denn drauf? warum keinen live usb machen und den neu installieren?
<Tornado> ach so 
<Tornado> ein ubuntu 10.04
<Tornado> wird seit dem 29. nicht mehr unterstützt
<stevieh> und das teil hat kein USB?
<Tornado> doch
<stevieh> und wieso dann kein iso?
<Tornado> ich brobiere es so danke
<stevieh> bitte
<Tornado> ich dachte es gehen nur cds
<Tornado> thx
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/
<k1l_> bei ner alten kiste solltest du dir aber direkt eher mal Lubuntu angucken
<Tornado> hab ich hir drauf ist geil
<TaxiDriver> hmm detach und screen ist aber eher, wenn ich das ganze schon per SSH gemacht habe und nicht möchte, dass beim schließen der SSH-Konsole die Programme beendet werden. Ich habe aber zuhause in einer Konsole was laufen und wollte jetzt von der Arbeit aus über SSH reinschauen wie weit der Kopierbefehl ist... geht das denn überhaupt?
<stevieh> du könntest einen screenshot machen ;-)
<Tornado> ich nehm immer cp
<buerohengst> TaxiDriver, wenn du lokal auch screen verwendet hättest, voraussichtlich schon
<Tornado> oder das programm screen saver
<stevieh> ausserdem kannst du ja auch ein du im zielverzeichnis machen...
<Tornado> jup
<Tornado> oder über ssh-configure
<stevieh> wus?
<Tornado> ssh-configure ist ein programm 
<Tornado> bzw ein tool
<Tornado> für ssh
<stevieh> aha
<buerohengst> wie genau hilft das jetzt weiter?
<Tornado> für TaxiDriver
<Tornado> verbindung über ssh verwalten
<buerohengst> da muss aber keine verbindung verwaltet werden, sondern der status eines laufenden kopiervorgangs ermittelt werden
<Tornado> ok oh
<LetoThe2nd> TaxiDriver: wenn dann reptyr
<LetoThe2nd> TaxiDriver: nachträglich ist sowas immer schwierig. einfach angewohnen, cli sachen nur in nem screen oder tmux laufen zu lassen.
<TaxiDriver> ok, muss ich mich mal über tmux schlau machen
<stevieh> mir fiel vorhin auf: ausserhalb meines users sind sämtliche tickboxen (also alles wo man haken setzen kann) schicke lustige kästchen. Nur bei mir sind die unsichtbar und ich muss riechen, wo man was anticken kann... irgendne idee, wo ich da was ändern kann (unity)
<nagetier> stevieh: selbes theme?
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/539583/controls-like-checkboxes-and-radio-buttons-are-invisible-after-upgrade-to-14-1
<stevieh> so sieht das aus.
<k1l_> stevieh: das klingt nach user theme problem
<k1l_> guck mal im unity tweak tool und stell mal das theme um
<stevieh> mach ich mal
<stevieh> tja nun, das ist im ambiance theme, aber das nehmen doch alle...
<nagetier> einmal hin- und herschalten
<nagetier> wobei das laut deinem link nicht helfen soll
<stevieh> ja, hilft auch nich :-(
<k1l_> stevieh: gute frage was da quer hängt. evtl mal im .config ordner gucken/umbenennen was da mit gtk/qt zu tun hat
<k1l_> oder einfach den ganzen .config mal umbennenen und relogin zum testen
<nagetier> stevieh: willst du nicht eh das 14.10 upgraden?
<stevieh> das ist kein 14.10, das ist ein 15.10 bei mir, nur der effekt ist der gleiche. Und das grade ich erst nach den Sommerferien up.
<nagetier> Bin gerade dabei einen Brother DCP-110C einzurichten, der Paketmanager unter 16.04 bietet LPR und CUPS wrapper an, welchen sollte man bevorzugen?
<nagetier> Ok, werde es mal ohne das "Driver Install Tool" versuchen, ansonsten https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Brother/ folgen.
<stevieh> yes, meine häkchen sind wieder da. Themes werden in ~/.themes gespeichert. Die hab ich einfach mal leer gemacht.
<mikmaq> Hi an alle. Ich bin am verzweifeln und brauch mal hilfe beim einrichten einen Brother-MFC1910W Gerätes über Netzwerk. Drucker habe ich hin bekommen. Scannen über LAN klappt nicht.
<mikmaq> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<mikmaq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/ habe ich durch gelesen
<mikmaq> Gerät wird auch über LAN erkannt ...brsaneconfig4 -q gibt aus: 0 brother             "mfc-1010w"         N:BRW184F32B35929
<nagetier> stevieh: check
<stevieh> wie hast du das teil denn installiert?
<mikmaq> mit den .deb paketen von brother
<stevieh> hmm... 
<stevieh> ich hab glaub ich den noch billigeren weg gewählt und deren Script genommen, das installiert die auch und macht den ganzen foo aussenru,
<mikmaq> und dann: brsaneconfig4 -a name=brother model=mfc-1010w nodename=BRW184F32B35929
<mikmaq> wobei ich mich da vertippt habe...muss eigentlich model 1910w heissen
<stevieh> hier vertippt oder beim einrichten?
<mikmaq> ich deinstalliere den scanner noch einmal
<stevieh> wie gesagt, kannst dir auch überlegen, das script da zu nehmen, das macht eigentlich auch nix böses.
<stevieh> wo gibt es denn da einen 1910W?
<nagetier> Hab's gerade noch hinter mir, ebenfalls Brother. Probleme machten die Rechte, simple scan sagte es würde keine HW finden.. klappt jetzt
<stevieh> ja, die rechten machen immer probleme...
<nagetier> UDEV, Gruppe und foo mit /lib/ lib64/ war es
<mikmaq> so, erneut eingerichtet.
<mikmaq> nagetier...bitte gebe mir mal den befehl für die rechte
<nagetier> mikmaq: war alles hier beschrieben - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#Konfiguration
<mikmaq> nagetier...nicht böse sein. mein kopf ist jetzt noch 2 stunden durchlesen voll. kannst du mich an die hand nehmen?
<nagetier> mikmaq: "Variante 55-libsane.rules für Ubuntu ab 10.10" und "Alternativ und ab Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit" folgte ich, hier ist der Scanner aber lokal am USB
<nagetier> mikmaq: Was funktioniert denn nicht?
<mikmaq> ich muss wohl - wie bei dir - die rechte anpassen. daran liegt es wohl, oder?
<mikmaq> ich benutze ubuntu 16.04 lts 32 bit
<stevieh> 32 bit? gibts das noch? -)
<nagetier> mikmaq: Mag sein, du kannst auch gksu ausführen und simple scan starten, wenn das klappt, ist es ein Rechteproblem
<nagetier> mikmaq: Du bist in der Gruppe scanner?
<RedNifre> Mal eine Verständnisfrage zu Suchen, locate, updatedb, cron und Ubuntu auf dem Desktop: Ich wollte gerade per locate etwas suchen, finde nichts, erfahre durch die locate man page von updatedb, was laut dessen man page am besten per cron täglich ausgeführt werden soll. Ist so etwas auf einem Desktop-Rechner eigentlich sinnvoll? Wenn mein Rechner nur manchmal angeschaltet wird holt cron ja keine Jobs
<RedNifre> nach, die ausgeführt worden wären, wäre der Rechner an gewesen, richtig? Packt man dann updatedb in .profile oder was ist empfohlen?
<mikmaq> nagetier: wie finde ich das heraus?
<nagetier> mikmaq: 'id' in einer Konsole ausführen
<mikmaq> uid=1000(julie) gid=1000(julie) Gruppen=1000(julie),4(adm),7(lp),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<mikmaq> also nicht
<nagetier> mikmaq: 'sudo usermod -aG GRUPPENNAME BENUTZERNAME'
<mikmaq> also in meinem Fall: sudo usermod -aG scanner julie  ...richtig?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> mikmaq: Dann einmal ab- und wieder anmelden
<stevieh> RedNifre: ja, im Prinzip liegst du richtig, es gibt aber auch crons, die selbst drauf achten, ob sie ausgeführt wurden... das sollte glaub ich in cron.daily z.B. der Fall sein.
<mikmaq> ok habe ich gemacht. ich melde mich kurz ab
<nagetier> cu
 * RedNifre recherchiert cron.daily...
<serbo> hallo ihr lieben
<serbo> vor einigen tagen bat ich bei der hilfe einer einrichtung für ein dualsyss für ubuntumate und windows10. kann mir jemand bei der installation helfen?
<serbo> und zwar wollte ich wissen 1. welches dateisystem ubuntu bzw. mate bevorzugt?
<nagetier> serbo: Hallo, nehme ein ext4 für das OS selber
<serbo> und anhand wo ich erkennen kann unter welcher platte das betriebsystem von ubuntu installiert wird
<serbo> ach nagetier wir kennen uns (leminsc8)
<nagetier> serbo: kann sein ;)
<mikmaq> hallo nagetier. ..leider kein erfolg
<nagetier> mikmaq: Dann versuche mal gksu.. wir wollen eingrenzen ob es sich noch immer um ein Problem mit den Rechten dreht
<serbo> ...hatte einen it freund hier hats aber auch nicht hinbekommen er hat die platte mit den Windows Eigenen Dateien  (Volume D) platt gemacht und ubuntu druf.
<RedNifre> Gerüchten zufolge zerstört Windows bei der Installation nicht mehr Linux-Boot-Loader, in der Theorie kann man bei Dual Boot also keine bösen Überraschungen mehr erleben (Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr).
<Fussel> hmm
<serbo> Meine nächste Fragen lauten 1. Zuerst Windows oder Linux Installieren (hab gelesen das es schlauer wäre erst Linux zu installieren)
<nagetier> serbo: Ich persönlich installiere, wenn überhaupt, erst immer Windows.. ist so eine Angewohnheit. Wenn du dann den Installer von Ubuntu aufrufst, kannst du die meist beiden (oder 3 bei UEFI) Partitionen erkennen.. den freien Bereich wählst du für die passend aus, und dann kann es auch schon losgehen
<mikmaq> gksu mit Simple Scan funktioniert jetzt auch nicht
<RedNifre> Erst Linux habe ich noch nie gehört. Früher war es nötig, erst Windows zu installieren, heute ist es vielleicht egal, also schadet es wohl nicht, erst Windows zu installieren?
<Fussel> serbo, installiere erst windows und dann ubuntu. der bootloader müsste dann automatisch beim nächsten start nach der ubuntuinstallation, windows und ubuntu zur auswahl geben
<RedNifre> serbo wie viele Festplatten hat dein Rechner denn?
<nagetier> mikmaq: Was sagt simple scan.. kein Scanner gefunden?
<serbo> okay
<mikmaq> Garnix passiert. Simple Scan geht nicht mal auf
<serbo> das heißt es wird mich vor dem start ich sag mal im dos look gefragt ob ich windows oder linux nutzen möchte?
<serbo> also das kann ich mir vom "bootloader" vorstellen?
<nagetier> mikmaq: 'whereis simplescan' gibt einen Pfad aus?
<Fussel> grob gesagt: ja serbo 
<serbo> okays komisch... dann lief was schief...
<serbo> nöchste frage... ^
<mikmaq> mein fehler...mit simple-scan öffnet sich das prog aber "Verbindung zum scanner konnte nicht hergestellt werden
<mikmaq> mal was anderes: wäre es nicht einfacher das script durchlaufen zu lassen?
<nagetier> mikmaq: Würde es versuchen, ja
<mikmaq> kannst du mir mal den link geben?
<serbo> ich vermute mal es ist schlau schonmal die ensprrechenden patentionen einzurichten. ich habe jetzt mal für beide systeme welche erstellt. für sda1 ntfs mit ca 60gb für win10 und sda2 ext4 für ubuntu mate
<serbo> sry my gramma :-(
<serbo> FÜR MATE AUCH 60 GB
<mikmaq> nagetier...oder meinst du BRADmin Light?
<Fussel> serbo, das wird nochmal neu während der instalation gemacht, da musst du dann die entsprechende option auswählen
<nagetier> mikmaq: Ne, das ist nicht nötig, und so ein Java-Dingens
<nagetier> mikmaq: Glaube ich zumindest, wie gesagt, mein Scanner ist lokal
<mikmaq> und wo finde ich das script?
<serbo> Fussel das ist mir zu hoch sry... ich habs jetzt schon ein paar mal versucht.
<serbo> ich hatte erst win10 drauf dann habe ich unter ubuntu mate sda nicht auswählen können.
<serbo> usw.
<Fussel> serbo, es wird, glaube ich, sogar eine option so in etwa geben " anderes, betriebsystem erkannt, dieses beibehalten, und ubuntu, nebenbei installieren"
<serbo> okay hat er bei mir nicht v.v
<Fussel> hmpf
<Fussel> mate
<serbo> ja
<RedNifre> serbo ich habe es bisher immer so gemacht dass ich erst windows installiert habe (krallt sich die gesamte platte) und dann ubuntu (bietet während der installation an die windows partition zu verkleinern damit platz ist).
<serbo> ich bin windows umsteiger..
<nagetier> mikmaq: Ich suche gerade.. schau mal hier nach - http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=de&lang=de&prod=mfc1910w_eu_as&os=128&flang=English
<serbo> moment
<Fussel> irgendwie hats hirn verweigert das zu lesen :>
<serbo> das hießt windows auf die 200 gb platte also komplette disk als patention für win und dann fragt er beim mate installieren ob er genau die verkleinern soll?
<mikmaq> aber das sind doch nur die ganz normalen deb-files und kein script
<Fussel> wenn das mate nicht ganz kaputt ist, ja serbo 
<serbo> warum ist doch gut das ich langsam mal umsteige ^
<Fussel> ja, aber doch nicht mate nehmen, und bei ubuntu dann nach suport fragen
<serbo> hm also ich hab mir die aktuelle mate lts auf ne dvd gebrannt... sollte eigentlich laufen oder nicht?
<Fussel> das verwirrt n bissl
<serbo> was ist gegen mate einzuwenden
<Fussel> nix
<serbo> ok fussel
<nagetier> mikmaq: Finde es selber nicht
<nagetier> serbo: Du kannst dich auch zuvor entscheiden wie groß die Windows Partition werden soll
<Fussel> aber die vorgehensweise ist halt etwas derb, das ist wie bmw kaufen, und den dann bei mercedes reparieren lassen
<serbo> ja nagetier wie gesagt ich habe jetzt 2 patentionen für beide betriebsysteme vorbereitet
<serbo> sollte ich ja dann bei beiden installationen jewiels auswählen können
<nagetier> Würde ich nicht machen, lass die Systeme selber die einrichten
<nagetier> serbo: Die platte kann gelöscht werden? Wenn ja, mach die vollständig platt, keinerlei Partitionen, dann fang mit Windows an und gebe ihn eine Größe mit
<nagetier> serbo: Das wird schon alleine deswegen nicht klappen, da du sicherlich nicht die zusätzlich benötigten von Windows erstellt hattest
<serbo> nagetier so habe ich es zuvor gemacht. nur bei der mate installation fand er ja sda nicht er hats nur für den bootloader frei gegeben. wenn ich normal installiere dann löscht er mir ja auch das win runter
<nagetier> Ne, nicht wenn du genau liest was du da machst
<serbo> das ist es nicht eher das fehlende Verständnis..
<serbo> check ma was.
<nagetier> serbo: Mach es einfach so.. starte eine Live-version von Ubuntu, lösche mit gparted alle Partitionen (Sicherungs falls nötig), starte die Windows Installation und sage ihr was du benötigst
<RedNifre> Wie aufwendig und riskant ist es eigentlich ein anderes desktop environment / windowing manager auszuprobieren? Diese tiling window manager lachen mich gerade an...
<nagetier> RedNifre: "Die Kleinen" kannst allesamt gut nebenher installieren
<serbo> so ähnlich mache ich es: ich habe bereits mate auf sdb1 installiert also auf eine komplett andere platte (dort wo eigentlich meine dokumente drauf sollen) von da auß mache ich gerade sda platt und brenn mir sofort ubuntu mate nochmals auf die dvd
<serbo> dann installiere ich win10 und im anschluss mate 
<serbo> kann sich nur um stunden handeln..,
<nagetier> serbo: ich würde alle Platten löschen.. so könnte, muss nicht, der Installer durcheinander kommen
<serbo> hab ich sobeeben
<serbo> nur noch brennsoftware saugen und nutzen
<serbo> welches brennsoftware ist für ubuntu zu empfehlen? unter windows kenne ich zb cdbrunxp
<serbo> cdburnxp
<ghostmag> Hey Folks
<ghostmag> Mein Mausradtaste funktioniert seit gestern nicht mehr. Ich vermute, dass das kein mechanisches Problem, sondern ein Softwareproblem ist
<ghostmag> Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich machen könnte
<ghostmag> ?
<nagetier> serbo: xfburn
<serbo> treiber neu installieren oder halt neue maus falls kaputt
<serbo> sry für diese unnütze antwort xD
<ghostmag> Wo finde ich die Treiber?
<ghostmag> Jede Antwort ist mir lieber als keine, brauche diese Taste :D
<nagetier> ghostmag: schau mal mit xev nach ob die Taste noch funktioniert
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, bist du dir sicher das es kein mechanisches Problem ist?
<ghostmag> nagetier: Coole Software, mit xev wird leider keine Eingabe erkannt
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: Nicht sicher, kann sein, dass es einfach ausgefallen ist, wäre aber seltsam. Sollte ich mal aufschrauben?
<nagetier> ghostmag: andere Tasten funktionieren?
<ghostmag> Jav, das Mausrad funktioniert auch
<nagetier> Ok, scheint mechanisch zu sein
<nagetier> Wobei ich das noch nicht 100% behaupten möchte
<nagetier> ghostmag: Teste mal ne Live-Version
<Robert_Zenz> ghostcube, ich faende es viel seltsamer wenn das System ploetzlich die Mitteltaste nicht mehr erkennt.
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, hoppla, meinte dich.
<ghostmag> Die gute alte LiveVersion :D gute Idee, ich teste das. Danke. Robert_Zenz: Dachte, vielleicht durch ein Update deaktiviert
<ghostmag> Bin mal eben LiveVersion testen, bis später :)
<ppq> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2016/07/07/e604305bdbdec695.jpg
<ppq> boah, was ist das denn für ne supersayajin-taube
<Robert_Zenz> ppq, falscher Kanal?
<ppq> ups :)
<ppq> indeed
<ghostmag> Nach tausend wilden Klick versuchen kam dann langsam was
<ghostmag> jetzt nach Neustart geht es immer, war wohl einfach mechanisch und vielleicht verdreckt?
<jokrebel> "wilde Klickversuche" sind meist nicht besonders Zielführend.
<ghostmag> Ich schaue mal, ob die sich aufschrauben lässst
<jokrebel> so viel zu "Ich vermute, dass das kein mechanisches Problem, ..."
<ghostmag> Ich bezeichne diese Aussage im Nachhinein als Fehler
<ghostmag> :D
<ghostmag> Danke für den Tipp mit xev, das wird in Zukunft helfen
<ghostmag> Eine Frage noch vor meinem Abschied für heute: Strg + F1 schickt mich in so eine Art Notfallterminal. Das ist sehr praktisch und tut mir gute Dienste
<ghostmag> Kann ich diesen Modus auch ohne reboot wieder verlassen?
<nagetier> Strg-Alt-F7
<ghostmag> Sehr cool. Danke, nagetier. Das spart mir einige Reboots
<ghostmag> Schönen Tag noch <3
<nagetier> glaube ich dir direkt :)
<TaxiDriver> ´nabend
<TaxiDriver> ich hätte mal ne Frage zu LVM
<mrkramps> während des halbfinals?
<mrkramps> =D
<TaxiDriver> ich hab ein LVM mit 4 Platten und 4 Stripes á 64kb stripsize
<TaxiDriver> hab jetzt ne 5te dazu und möchte das ganze vergrößern...
<TaxiDriver> klappt aber nicht
<TaxiDriver> klar, während des Halbfinale :-)
<TaxiDriver> ihr wisst doch... zum Schluß gewinnen eh immer die Deutschen ;-)
<mrkramps> grammatikalisch richtig wäre vermutlich "während dem halbfinale" gewesen :S
<Fuchs> Fussball interessiert eh keinen
<TaxiDriver> wenn ich mit lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/mapper/... mache, kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung
<TaxiDriver> wenn ich vgs mache, habe ich 3,7TiB frei
<mrkramps> TaxiDriver, welche fehlermedlung genau?
<TaxiDriver> habe ext4
<TaxiDriver> moment
<TaxiDriver> ne, wenn ich lvextend mache, kommt keine Fehlermeldung... es kommt dann "Size of logical volume medien/medien unchanged from 10,92 TiB (2861584 extents).2"
<nagetier> sollte bei lvextend tatsächlich /dev/mapper/ angegeben werden?
<mrkramps>  /dev/<group>/<volume> 
<TaxiDriver> ich habe dann versucht mit lvextend -L 13T /dev/mapper/medien-medien... 
<TaxiDriver> dann kommt immer   Insufficient suitable allocatable extents for logical volume medien: 546288 more required
<TaxiDriver> auch mit /dev/medien/medien kommt dasselbe
<mrkramps> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager/#LVs-anzulegen-oder-zu-vergroessern-bricht-wegen-zu-weniger-Extents-ab
<nagetier> ich dachte an /dev/sdX .. aber ok, ist hier zu lange her
<TaxiDriver> ok, pvchange also... auf welche Platte? auf die neue?
<TaxiDriver> kommt, dass die schon allocated war
<bekks> Was genau hast du vor?
<TaxiDriver> lv erweitern
<bekks> 4 Platten i einer VG, und du willst eine 5. hinzufügen?
<TaxiDriver> ich habe eine 5te in die vg hinzugefügt
<TaxiDriver> medien   5   1   0 wz--n- 14,55t 3,64t
<TaxiDriver> muss ich vielleicht die stripes auf 5 erweitern?
<bekks> pvcreate, dann zur vg hinzufefügt?
<TaxiDriver> ja
<bekks> Wenn ja, wie hast du sie hinzugefügt?
<TaxiDriver> vgextend /dev/sdf1
<bekks> Was ist denn die komplette Ausgabe von "vgdisplay -C"?
<bekks> KAnnst du sie bitte in einen Pastebin werden?
<TaxiDriver> VG     #PV #LV #SN Attr   VSize  VFree   
<TaxiDriver> medien   5   1   0 wz--n- 14,55t 3,64t
<TaxiDriver> pastebin?
<bekks> Steht im Topic :)
<TaxiDriver> muss ich mich da anmelden?
<mrkramps> nein
<TaxiDriver> und wie füge ich das dann ein?
<TaxiDriver> wenn ich pvdisplay mache, kommt bei der neuen Platte:  Allocated PE          0
<TaxiDriver> wenn ich dann mit pvchange -x y /dev/sdf1 mache, heißt es, die ist schon allocated
<TaxiDriver> ?
<TaxiDriver> warum schweigt mich jetzt jeder an?
<Napejts> EM2016-JAAAAA, DEUTSCHLAND HAT VERLOREN!!!!
<Fuchs> Napejts: falscher Kanal. 
<Napejts> ...
<Napejts> da es keinen em16 chan gibt...
<Fuchs> gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic, zum Beispiel. Und noch viele andere. Hier gibt es: Support. 
<Napejts> leider wird in smalltalk themenchanneln kaum geschrieben
<bekks> TaxiDriver: vgdisplay -C | nc termbin.com 999
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> TaxiDriver: vgdisplay -C | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> Und dann die URL abtippen.
<TaxiDriver> http://termbin.com/i4l0
<TaxiDriver> ich werd verrückt...
<bekks> Warum?
<TaxiDriver> das funzt :-.)
<bekks> Natürlich :)
<bekks> Und was genau funktioniert jetzt nicht?
<TaxiDriver> aber oben ist nur das paste... mit der pipe hab ich nirgendwo gefunden... oder bin ich blind?
<TaxiDriver> wie meinst du das? ich kann die lv nicht erweitern
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<bekks> Du hast uns zu deinemm Versuch mit -L 100%FREE noch keine Fehlermeldung gezeigt.
<TaxiDriver> doch habe ich... er vergrößert nicht... er lässt es bei der alten größe
<bekks> Und welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du?
<TaxiDriver> Invalid argument for --size: 100%FREE
<bekks> Dann nimm "-l 100%FREE".
<TaxiDriver> http://termbin.com/0h3x
<bekks> Ich nehme an, https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/lv_extend.html, Absatz 4.4.15.1 hast du auch schon gelesen?
<TaxiDriver> überflogen
<TaxiDriver> für was steht denn dieses stripe1?
<TaxiDriver> das ich ein stripe hinzufügen will?
<bekks> "stripe1" ist der Wert für den Parameter -n
<TaxiDriver> aber wieso bei create? ich habe schon ein lvm
<bekks> Weil du das LESEN sollst.
<bekks> Erst bauen die eine VG und ein LV, und WEITER UNTEN erweitern sie das dann...
<bekks> Und der Text dazwischen erklärt wie das warum genau bei einem striped volume geht :)
<TaxiDriver> das entscheidende ist das -i1 
<bekks>  -i 1 ist ja Quatsch, wenn du Stripes willst.
<TaxiDriver> jetzt hat es geklappt...
<TaxiDriver> nur mit -i1 hat es gefunzt
<bekks> Dann schau Dir jetzt mal die Eigenschaften deines Volumes genau an.
<bekks> lvdisplay -v ..... | nc termbin.com 9999
<TaxiDriver> http://termbin.com/v3zr
<TaxiDriver> sollte ich eher -i5 machen, da ich 5 Platten habe?
<bekks> Jetzt ist es zu spät :)
<bekks> Du hast es schon (falsch) erweitert.
<TaxiDriver> irgendwie kann ich deine freude aus dem text herauslesen...
<TaxiDriver> ich habe jetzt wohl nach wie vor 4 stripes und 1 linear
<bekks> Echt? Du kannst Dinge, die ich nicht kann.
<TaxiDriver> die platte ist ja als einzelne als linear dran, also kann ich sie doch wieder entfernen, oder?
<bekks> Wenn Du Dir das lvdisplay mal genau ansiehst, dann siehst du zwei Segmente - da ist wohl schon viel früher was schiefgegangen.
<TaxiDriver> http://termbin.com/l0mj
<TaxiDriver> liegt wohl daran, das die zwei segmente einmal linear und einmal stripe sind
<bekks> Dann versuch das rückgängig zu machen, und dann nochmal mit -i 4 zu erweitern - 5 macht keinen Sinn, weil du das bestehende Volume ja nicht umbauen kannst.
<bekks> Das würde ggf. mit device mapper gehen, aber nicht mit LVM.
<TaxiDriver> mit vgreduce?
<TaxiDriver> daten sind ja noch keine drauf
<februar> hi
<februar> ist es normal, dass nur 32 Zeichen für das Kennwort des Login-Passworts bei der fritz.box zu vergeben ist?
<februar> ist schon arg wenig Zeichen ;)
<TaxiDriver> ok, hab die lv verkleinert und die vg entfernt
<februar> ach sorry ich bin hier falsch ist offtopic
<TaxiDriver> ich hab in der Zwischenzeit in der RedHat-Doku gelesen...
<TaxiDriver> ich habe 4 platten mit 4 stripes... brauche ich jetzt noch mal 4 platten um den Plattenspeicher zu erweitern?
<TaxiDriver> oder reicht mir eine weitere, also 6?
<TaxiDriver> @bekks: verstehe ich das mit dem stripe falsch? Ich dachte, wenn ich stripe nehme, dann werden die Daten auf alle Platten gleichzeitig verteilt. 
<k1l_> kommt doch auf das raid drauf an
<TaxiDriver> ist nicht raid, ist lvm
<TaxiDriver> hab ich was falsches geschrieben? warum ignorierst du mich jetzt?
<k1l_> ich? ich war gerade afk. ich halt von lvm aber eh nichts.
<TaxiDriver> nein, bekks...
<k1l_> der ist auch schon was afk
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-08
<shecki> hi, ich habe ein ubuntu 16.04 und sophos installiert. aus für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren gründen gehen die Talpa Module von Sophos nicht und ich habe nach dieser anleitung https://community.sophos.com/kb/de-de/118216 Fanotify aktiviert. Dies führt leider regelmäßig dazu, dass mein rechner mal für sekunden bis hin zu minuten einfriert. gerade morgens wenn thunderbird viele mails...
<shecki> ...synchronisiert, p
<shecki> assiert das eher, sprich sobald file aktivität statt findet und je mehr desto eher bzw. desto länger der freeze. hat da jemand tipps, wie ich das abstellen/debuggen kann, außer fanotify zu deaktivieren, weil das ist keine option.
<musca> shecki: na ja, Fanotify ist für Dich doch nur ein Workaround mangels Talpa. Was sagt denn der Sophos-Support zum Thema Talpa? Wird ubuntu 16.04 supportet?
<nagetier> shecki: Ist denn zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Systemlast zu erkennen?
<shecki> ubuntu ist offiziell supportet, systemlast kann ich nicht nachsehen, da der rechner wie gesagt einfriert und dann gar nichts mehr geht
<kcalB> Tach alle, hab ein problem mit gnome-software siehe : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18774182/  und http://i.imgur.com/D6NUM3w.png . Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04. Könnte mir ggf. da jemand weiterhelfen ?
<kcalB> hmm... hat keiner das selbe problen ? o.O
<RedNifre> Bilde ich mir das nur ein oder ist i3 nicht mehr in den ubuntu 16.04 repositories?
<koegs> RedNifre: ubuntu.packages.com
<koegs> eh: packages.ubuntu.com
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: ist in universe enthalten
<jokrebel> Ubuntu 15.10 erreicht bald End-of-Life
<RedNifre> Komisch, im Software Center konnte ich es nicht finden aber per apt install ging es.
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Naja - vielleicht hast Du ja "universe" in Deinen Quellen nicht freigeschalten
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: dann hätte ein apt install auch nicht funktioniert ;)
<kante> welche der vielen möglichkeiten für TOR ist am sinnvollsten?
<RedNifre> jokrebel angeblich schon, im software center ist es gecheckt und über die kommandozeile konnte ich es nicht hinzufügen weil es schon drin war.
<RedNifre> ah, thanks, I'll try.
<koegs> kante: ist alles im wiki aufgelistet, auch vor und nachteile
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Dass das geht/ging muss ich wohl überlesen haben. 
<jokrebel> bzw war da grad kurz offline
<Approach> Mal ne frage, wenn ich mich mit über ssh einlogge steht das ich eine neue mail habe. Kann ich irgendwie einstellen das er die mail einfach verschicken soll?
<jokrebel> sie wurde doch intern verschickt
<jokrebel> Approach: Mit mail kannst Du sie aufrufen. Aber; was ist das für ein Ubuntu? Normal ist das da nicht aktiv
<mrkramps> jokrebel, den mist kannste dir einfach mit den smartmontools reinholen
<mrkramps> sofern ich mich da noch richtig erinnere
<cocoony> guten taach,habe xubuntu 16.04 installiert und jedesmal verschwinden die wlan netzwerke und die verbidung ist weg
<cocoony> habe dis-upgrade gemacht
<jokrebel> die hab ich fast überall auch schon lange drauf. Dass ich mail habe (im Terminal) kenn ich aber nur von anderen Liuxen. Kein einziges Ubuntu macht sowas hier.
<cocoony> bringt nix
<cocoony> das ist ein ganz anderer treiber als bei 14.04
<cocoony> ath5k
<stevieh> Approach: du  kannst deinem System beibringen, solche Mails über deinen normalen Mailprovider zu verschicken
<jokrebel> cocoony: Was sagt lspci oder lsusb über die WLAN-Karte?
<cocoony> mom jokrebel
<Approach> jokrebel: 14.04
<Approach> stevieh: wie ?
<jokrebel> joo ... durchs Auge in die Brust ;-) 
<mrkramps> jokrebel, krieg ich leider auch nicht mehr genau auseinander, aber ich weiß, dass da was mit abhängigkeitshölle und empfohlene abhängigkeiten war
<cocoony> jokrebel :  Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<cocoony> alter acer latop
<cocoony> xubuntu 14.04 ging ja alles
<cocoony> seit 16.04 verschwindet das netzwerk immer
<cocoony> also die wlan netzwerke auf enmal weg
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ne lokale Mail erstmal zum Provider hochladen, damit er die mir dann wieder schickt ... ist das nicht ein bisschen ... naja ... umständlich?
<cocoony> jokrebel: muss man eigentlich immer ein dist-upgrade machen?
<cocoony> wenn man linux installiert hat von cd...sollte man immer dist-upgrade machen?
<cocoony> ich peile ja nicht was das alles ist,was der da updatet
<cocoony> und in der aktualisierungsverwaltung steht standardmäßig was von backports angekreuzt..muss man das alles upgraden?
<cocoony> bin beginner
<koegs> jokrebel: wenn du die mails in deinem gewohnten mailprogramm bzw. account lesen willst, dann muss das halt so sein
<cocoony> letztens stand bei updates was ,das der da was für blinde menshen installieren will
<cocoony> muss man das alles installieren
<koegs> cocoony: 1. backports sind per default nicht aktiviert, das hast du wohl gemacht
<cocoony> nein 
<cocoony> bei meiner xubuntu ist das alles aktiviert
<koegs> 2. apt-get update und apt-get dist-upgrade sorgt für sicherheitsupdates und teilweise versionsupdates für deine schon installierten programme
<jokrebel> cocoony: ich nehm inzwischen "apt update && apt full-upgrade"
<koegs> hmk
<cocoony> update ist doch nur das auffrischen der downloadlisten oder ?
<koegs> dann hatte ich das falsch im kopf
<jokrebel> koegs: Kann man nicht das lokale Mailkonto im Mailprogramm "anlegen"
<cocoony> jokrebel: update ist doch nur liste auffrischen oder 
<koegs> jokrebel: kann man http://askubuntu.com/questions/192572/how-do-i-read-local-email-in-thunderbird
<koegs> cocoony: übe dich in geduld
<Approach> stevieh: habe es unter /etc/aliases hinzugefügt... kriegt er den versend auch ohne MTA / postfix hin ?
<cocoony> sorry,bin hyperaktiv koegs
<koegs> ja, das sind sie immer alle zu beginn der ferien
<koegs> cocoony: hier was zum einlesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT/
<cocoony> bin kein schüler
<cocoony> danke koegs
<jokrebel> koegs: Dann hatte ich das doch richtig im Hinterkopf, dass man das nicht erst zum Provider und zurück schicken muss.
<koegs> man muss nicht, aber nicht jedes system hat ne GUI oder man will nix mit mail/mutt lesen, ich schick mir das lieber über meinen mailserver zu
<jokrebel> cocoony: Aber ath5k ist da schon der passende Treiber.
<jokrebel> cocoony: Welchen (anderen) hattest Du denn vorher dafür?
<stevieh> jokrebel, koegs, Approach: klar ist das über den Mailprovider umständlich. Aber wie willst du sonst Mails von root und anderen in deinen regelmässigen Maileingang ohne viele Tricks und da Aufsetzen eines MTA bekommen?
<stevieh> Approach: ich nehme für die Zwecke ssmtp, das ist super schlank.
<stevieh> ne art MTA für ganz arme
<cocoony> kleine frage..mein laptop hat 1,6ghz ...ist mate zu xfce ein grosser unterschied
<mrkramps> nein
<jokrebel> ich würd ja zu lubuntu raten
<jokrebel> cocoony: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2279555 Post #4 könnte helfen. Laß ich nun mehrfach
<jokrebel> also die Hardwarevershlüsselung deaktivieren
<cocoony> joekrebel: dake.muss mal schauen ..hatte telefonat
<cocoony> danke
<jokrebel> cocoony: Du kannst es wohl auch erstmal ausprobieren mit "sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt" ... Hab nun auch den wohl passenden Bugreport gefunden, an den Du dich dann mit dran hängen könntest. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568090
<jokrebel> oh der ist schon älter
<jokrebel> ist diese vielleicht einer der bei jedem Release wiederkehrenden Bugs?
<cocoony> jokrebel....jetzt hat der network manager wieder disconnected
<cocoony> alle verbindungen weg
<cocoony> kein wlannetz mehr sichtbar
<cocoony> alles seit xubuntu 16.04
<cocoony> biste gerade am schreiben oder surfen..auf einmal verbindung weg
<cocoony> bei xubuntu 14.04 alles ok 
<cocoony> aber 14.04 endet ja 2017
<cocoony> ich schnall nix mehr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574347
<jokrebel> cocoony: 14.04 ist noch lange Monate eine supportete LTS-Version. Wohingegen das LTS-Upgrade nach 16.04 erst mit der ersten Pointrelease 16.04.1 _offiziell_ freigegeben wird (glaub Ende des Monats). Warum (und wie) hast Du schon vorher dieses Releaseupgrade gefahren?
<_cpo_> hi
<plpower> Guten Abend Frage bei der manuellen partitionierung zur neuinstallation auf ein USB Stick muss ich da die /boot mit einem bootflag makieren  
<plpower> oder nur das laufwerk hier /dev/sdc als boot loader install angeben
<plpower> mit gparted manuell 
<Frickelpit> plpower: Linux kümmerts nicht, ob da ein Boot-Flag gesetzt ist oder nicht.
<plpower> Danke
<cocoony_> ich war ausgeloggt...was sagte der kollege heute..xubuntu 16.04 is noch nicht final ???
<cocoony_> hab ich deshalb netzwerkmanger probleme ?
<nagetier> cocoony_: 16.04 ist jedenfalls nicht ansatzweise so komplett wie 14.04.4
<jokrebel> 16.04 ist zumindest noch nicht als finale LTS freigegeben
<nagetier> und man wartet üblicherweise bis .1 erschienen ist
<cocoony> JOKREBEL: ASO....ich hatte vorher xubuntu 14.04 aber das endet ja schon nächstes jahr
<nagetier> cocoony: das wäre mir neu
<cocoony> mom 
<nagetier> IMO ist es 2019
<cocoony> ????
<cocoony> nagetier
<cocoony> da steht doch 3 jahre support
<jokrebel> cocoony: Und? Bis das _offizielle_ LTS-Release-Upgrade rausgekommen ist hätt ich schon gewartet
<cocoony> jokrebel: woher soll man das wissen...hab xubntu eingegeben bei google dann kommste sofort auf version 16.04
<nagetier> cocoony: http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life siehe 14.04.5
<jokrebel> cocoony: Der "normale" Weg wäre über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung - und der bietet Dir das Upgrade erst Ende des Monats an...
<cocoony> jokrebel..achso
<cocoony> also bugs
<Frickelpit> nagetier: das bezieht sich aber auf ubuntu und nicht xubuntu ;)
<cocoony> ich hätte ja ubuntu genommen,aber hab den laptop geschenkt bekommen,sitze gerade draussen,ist praktisch das ding,da er 1,6ghz hat habe ich xubuntu genommen 
<cocoony> Frickelpit: aber xubuntu basiert auf ubuntu
<cocoony> wegen updates usw oder
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trusty_Tahr/#Unterstuetzungszeitraum
<cocoony> ich schnall das sowieso noch nich alles
<cocoony> wie man am besten updatet
<cocoony> upgrade oder distupgrade
<Frickelpit> cocoony: so, wie du es für richtig hälst. Es ist dein Rechner.
<cocoony> muss man alles aktualisieren was die aktualisierungsverwaltung findet ?
<mrkramps> cocoony, besorg dir einfach irgendeien wlan-stick, der für den raspberry pi taugt und verwende den bis das problem mit dem eingebauten chipsatz gelöst ist
<Frickelpit> Wenn dir updates angeboten werden, dann installierst du sie.
<cocoony> aber die verwaltung zeigte da ein update für blinde
<Frickelpit> und?
<cocoony> mrkamps.hab kein raspery
<cocoony> was soll ich mit pdates für blinde
<cocoony> Frickelpit
<mrkramps> und wenn es rein weg ein problem mit dem NM ist, dann stell eine kabelverbindung her, deinstalliere NM und verwende wicd oder connman
<Frickelpit> Es gehört zur Basisinstallation dazu, denn nicht jeder, der Ubuntu nutzen möchte, kann sehen.
<cocoony> aso
<cocoony> Frickelpit: aber programe für blinde hat doch nix mit sicherheitsaktualisierung z tun 
<mrkramps> cocoony, wenn ein sicherheitsrelevanter fehler behoben wurde in der software, dann auch
<cocoony> aso
<cocoony> was heisst denn das hier: Sie haben 19 nicht unterstützte Pakete (1.2%)
<mrkramps> das heisst, dass du die paketquellen einmal neu einlesen lassen solltest
<menace> kennt einer von euch ein DMS, mit dem ich eingescannte Dokumente verwalten kann? wo ich nicht gleich ne fette datenbank dauernd laufen lassen muss, die meinen desktop total verlangsamt?
<cocoony> Die zurzeit aktuelle Version ist 14.04 mit dem Codenamen Trusty Tahr, die im April 2014 erschien und im Juli 2014 mit einem Update auf Version 14.04.1 angehoben wurde. Derzeit wird außerdem noch die Version 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin offiziell mit Aktualisierungen versorgt. „LTS“ bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang Long Term Support: Diese Versionen werden wesentlich länger als über den üblichen 9-monatigen Lebenszyklus der Di
<cocoony> also bis 2017 ?
<cocoony> muss man denn z.b. von 14.0 auf 14.0.1 gehen ?
<mrkramps> menace, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paperwork/ und weniger schlimm kenn ich keins ^^
<mrkramps> cocoony, nein eine manuelle aktualisierung auf point releases ist nicht notwendig
<menace> mrkramps: du hast nicht zufällig schon praktische erfahrung damit, wie gut das tut, oder? :D
<mrkramps> zumindest nicht, bevor man hier mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<mrkramps> menace, mein papierloses büro basiert tatsächlich noch zu 99% auf ordinärer dateiverwaltung
<mrkramps> sry
<menace> schade, aber trotzdem danke :)
<menace> ich will eigentlich nichts anderes als alle eingescannten dokumente taggen und mit nem 2 zeitdaten versehen.. eigentlich ist dafür ein dms zuviel, aber ich weiss nicht, was ich als alternative software wählen kann.
<cocoony> mrkamps: wie kann man das mit den pintreleases denn deaktivieren,falls der automatisch das aktualisiert
<cocoony> und wie schon heute mittag gesagt..in meiner aktualisierungsverwaltung ist backports installieren standard angekreuzt
<mrkramps> menace, wenn man eingescannte documente als bilddateien vorhält, tut es da auch eine bildverwaltung, die exif metadaten versteht
<mrkramps> cocoony, backports sind unter ubuntu eigentlich kein problem
<mrkramps> und afaik standardmäßig nach einer installation freigeschaltet
<cocoony> mrkamps..aber nicht pflicht oder
<menace> hrm, gar keine schlechte idee 
<mrkramps> cocoony, pflicht sind die nicht
<cocoony> ok
<cocoony> wenn ich dist upgrades mache.instaliert der dann point releases
<mrkramps> cocoony, und das mit dem Point Releases und LTS Enablement Stacks bei LTS versionen ist etwas komplizierter
<cocoony> bin ja anfänger
<cocoony> schnall das echt alles noch nich so
<cocoony> wie man am
<cocoony> welchen befehl man am besten nimmt 
<cocoony> pgrade oder dist upgrade
<mrkramps> wie wär's denn mal mit eins nach dem anderen?
<cocoony> sorry 
<cocoony> bin duch 
<cocoony> durch 
<mrkramps> viele Distributionen verwenden Point Releases, die im Prinzip nur als aktualisierte Installationsabbilder zu verstehen sind
<mrkramps> jeder Point Release enthält einfach alle aktualisierungen, die zu diesem zeitpunkt bereits eingepflegt wurden
<plpower> Frickelpit:  der stick bootet nicht ins ubuntu bei der installation fehler
<cocoony_> mrkamps...muss man das denn deaktivieren wnn man das nicht möchte? 
<plpower> kann nicht bootloader auf SDC instaLLIEREN
<mrkramps> cocoony_, nein … schließlich willst du doch ein aktuelles system haben
<mrkramps> 16.04.1 wird einfach Ubuntu 16.04 mit allen Updates bis Ende Juli 2016 sein
<plpower> ich musste sdc1 als ziel auswählen dann wurde der vorgang abgeschlossen aber denke nicht installiert denn update grub hab ich nirgens gesehen im protokoll
<mrkramps> cocoony_, das ist praktisch wie eine Installations-CD von Windows XP mit SP3
<plpower> mal chanch root metode versuchen ob das klappt denke aber nicht 
<cocoony_> mrkamps: also wenn ich distupgrade mache instaliert der dann sowieso das neuste drauf ? auch auf o.1 
<mrkramps> cocoony_, ja
<mrkramps> und dist-upgrade ist auch notwendig um aktualisierte kernel-versionen zu erhalten
<cocoony_> wenn ich über aktualisierungsverwaltung upgrade,ist das wie distupgrade ?
<mrkramps> cocoony_, ja
<cocoony_> aso
<cocoony_> also normal upgrade geht nur über konsole
<mrkramps> genau
<cocoony_> sorry für so viele fragen leute
<cocoony_> vielen dank ersmal..mache dan mal wieder alte 14.04 drauf
<mrkramps> aber der begriff "dist-upgrade" mag vielleicht auch etwas verwirrend sein
<cocoony_> jo
<cocoony_> also empfehlt ihr imer distupgrade
<cocoony_> immer auf pont release aktualisieren dann
<mrkramps> unter ubuntu auf jeden fall
<cocoony_> ok..cool
<cocoony_> vielen liebn dank
<cocoony_> bis nachher oder de tage mal wieder
<mrkramps> gerne :)
<cocoony_> aja..macht einer von euch mucke
<cocoony_> hatte mal ableton live auf linux
<cocoony_> lief gut
<cocoony_> aber der massive machte zicken 
<cocoony_> kennt das jemand
<mrkramps> nativ läuft die software afaik nicht auf linux
<cocoony_> ich hatte nativ instrument den massive
<cocoony_> mit wine
<cocoony_> aber voll die knackser
<mrkramps> das ist nicht nativ
<cocoony_> und cpu hoch 
<cocoony_> ableton mit standard instrumente läuft gut
<mrkramps> cocoony_, schau dich hier mal um https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tonstudio/
<cocoony_> danke.ich hab mich in ableton eingearbeitet das ich auf kein anders programm mehr gehen öchte
<mrkramps> cocoony_, dann musst du selber mal schauen, was da mit wine bzw. playonlinux möglich ist
<cocoony_> viele vst sind nur für windows oder macbook
<cocoony_> werde das nochmal antesten ,hab zur zeit auf meinem i5 windows 7
<cocoony_> wegen musik
<cocoony_> ok liebe leut,danke nochmal fürs antworten.bin dann mal raus um notebook neu aufzusetzen 
<cocoony_> bis die tage
<ghostmag> Hey ho. Ist die aktuelle Ubuntuversion schon per Upgrade aufspielbar?
<mrkramps> ghostmag, ja, aber diese aktualisierung gilt noch nicht als "offiziell unterstütz"
<mrkramps> besser warten bis 16.04.1, das nur noch wenige wochen hin
<ghostmag> mrkramps: Ukay, wenige Wochen schaffe ich noch
<ghostmag> Hoffe, dass die Mauseinstellungen in der neuen Version nicht mehr so verbuggt sind
<mrkramps> afaik müsste der point release ende des monat kommen
<menace> das schoenste waere echt, wenn im simple scan ne option waere, wo man exif daten eintragen kann :D
<mrkramps> menace, metadaten für bilder und dokumente gibt es schon ewig, standarisiert und trotzdem gibt es dafür einfach genau NULL brauchbare technische lösungen um die auch zu benutzen
<TaxiDriver> ´nabend…
<mrkramps> ok, ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht ^^
<mrkramps> aber metadaten (außer in audio/video) werden sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt
<TaxiDriver> bekks… bist du da?
<menace> Ja, sieht auch so aus...
<menace> dieses exif zeug ist etwas unübersichtlich.. sollte man sich aber reingraben können :D
<mrkramps> menace, gthumb müsste eigentlich gut hinhauen
<mrkramps> menace, und ansonsten auch hier mal rein schauen http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/TagNames/
<mrkramps> exiftool hat eine tolle doku, die da zumindest viele vorhandenen tags auflistet
<menace> Ja, ich geh da gerade durch.
<mrkramps> die meisten exif tags sind nur für technische angaben und werden meist schon von der hardware (kamera, scanner usw.) gesetzt
<menace> die Sache ist ja, ich möchte die Datei einscannen und dann beim abspeichern gleich mit exif-daten versehen. simple scan reicht beim einscannen. xmp sieht aus, als könnte ich da hierarchische texte reinspeichern
<menace> ganz böse könnte man da json reinpacken, und das dann halt via command line tools wieder rausziehen aus allen dateien.. oder so.. ich muss mir das mal angucken, was sinn macht.
<mrkramps> xmp ist halt ein xml scheme, was viele möglichkeiten bietet
<mrkramps> aber alternativ könnte man auch einfach direkt mit sidecards arbeiten
<mrkramps> menace, exiftool kann vorhandene metadaten übrigens auch als json ausgeben lassen
<menace> sidecards?
<mrkramps> xmp sidecards speichern die metadaten nicht in der bilddatei, sondern einfach als xml datei mit gleichem dateinamen
<mrkramps> das konzept ließe sich aber recht simple übertragen
<menace> das will ich ja eigentlich eben nicht. ich bin ein fan davon alles direkt in der datei zu haben.
<mrkramps> ok, wollte das nur erwähnt haben
<menace> jo, danke dafür :)
<menace> ich weiss, das ist ein bisschen eine geschmacks/konzeptfrage...
<menace> das json im xmp meta data escaped er.. ich hatte gehofft, dass er das gleich auspackt :D
<mrkramps> menace, warum willst du da überhaupt json reinpacken?
<mrkramps> du willst doch eigentlich nur json wieder raus haben, oder?
<menace> Ich hatte mir überlegt, die Arbeit zu sparen eigene Tags zu definieren und alles in xmp:MakerNote zu packen. als json. Dann müsste ich für meine informationen wieder ne eigene struktur bauen und das halt mit exiftool reinspeichern.
<menace> Eventuell stolpere ich da gerade über meine eigenen Gedanken oder habe das Format noch nicht verstanden... ich spiel halt nebenbei dann mit exiftool und jq rum...
<eric1> help
<kante> nabend, noch jemand wach?
<mrkramps> ja
<slystone> BRAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kante> ich habe mir das tor-browserbundle heruntergeladen und die signatur geprüft
<bekks> Schön. :)
<bekks> Wenn du uns aber dein Problem nicht schilderst, wird auch niemand reagieren.
<kante> bekks, ich habe mir tor-browser und asc-datei runtergeladen, danach bin ich dieser anleitung gefolgt: https://www.torproject.org/docs/verifying-signatures.html.en
<kante> das verifizieren schlug fehl: "WARNUNG: Dieser Schlüssel trägt keine vertrauenswürdige Signatur!"
<bekks> Da steht nichts von einem Fehlschlag.
<bekks> Da steht nur eine Warnung.
<kante> zitat "Es gibt keinen Hinweis, daß die Signatur wirklich dem vorgeblichen Besitzer gehört."
<kante> das klingt für mich nicht so gut
<kante> kommando zurück
<kante> da steht auch "gpg: Korrekte Unterschrift von »Tor Browser Developers (signing key) "
<kante> also sieht die sache doch gut aus.
<bekks> Das hier hast du sicher auch gelesen?: https://www.torproject.org/docs/signing-keys.html.en
<kante> diese liste ist seeeehr lang
<mrkramps> suchfunktion und so?!
<kante> gpg --fingerprint 0x4E2C6E8793298290 .......... war erfolgreich
<bekks> Und überhaupt nicht zielführend.
<bekks> Der Witz an einer Signaturkontrolle ist ja, dass du ein ANDERES Medium zur Kontrolle nutzt.
<bekks> Sprich, die Seite die ich Dir nannte.
<kante> bekks, ich habe den schlüssel importiert und diesen verifiziert. ich habe die ausgabe dann mit grep verglichen
<kante> tor browser läuft jetzt. problem ist gelöst. 
<kante> danke für den hinweis vorhin
<menace> 2019 wird das böse auto von futurama, das werecar gebaut
<menace> :D
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-09
<Keksdose> Hallo, jemand da?
<Keksdose> Mein ubuntu 16.04 bootet sehr langsam, ein start job, crypdevice, wer kann helfen??
<Keksdose> nano /var/log/boot.log >>> ^[[K[^[[0;31m*^[[0;1;31m*^[[0m^[[0;31m*   ^[[0m] (3 of 3) A start job is running for dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device (12s / no limit)
<Keksdose> Was muss ich in der fstab anpassen?
<Keksdose> Da ich keine Antwort bekomme, ciao.
<phablet__> Dear Ubuntu developers, you are amazing!
<osboxes> hallo
<cocoony> hallo nochmal,wollte nochmal was wegen updates fragen...wenn ich ganz normal nur die 14.04 haben möchte,darf ich dann nie einen dist-upgrade machen ?
<cocoony> also immer nur upgrade
<cocoony> ?
<cocoony> ich schnall das einfach nich mit upgrade und dist-upgrade
<koegs> cocoony: upgrade=nur sicherheitsupdates, dist-upgrade=ggf. versions-upgrade des pakets
<koegs> neue ubuntu-version kriegst du mit do-release-upgrade
<cocoony> koegs:;
<cocoony> koegs....wieso sicherheitsupdates? bei upgrade hab ich auch firefox aktuel
<cocoony> was macht ihr denn alle? macht ihr immer dist-upgrade?
<koegs> etwas besser erklärt als ich das kann: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<cocoony> was mir so auffällt gerade...wen ich im panel auf ein icon klicke sind teilweise die eigenschaften ausgegraut
<cocoony> kann da nix verändern 
<koegs> wenn die ausgegraut ist, dann ist diese option gerade aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht verfügbar
<koegs> hängt halt vom programm ab
<cocoony> koegs...in xubuntu kann ich einstellen und lubuntu nicht
<cocoony> seltsam 
<cocoony> hab gstern mal lubuntu aufgespielt
<cocoony> koegs..ist es dann immer am besten fürs system wenn man point releases upgraded?
<koegs> das kann man einfach nicht pauschal sagen
<koegs> aber wenn du ein einwandfrei laufendes 14.04 laufen hast, gibt es keinen zwingenden grund auf ein 16.04 zu aktualisieren
<koegs> man sollte mindestens vorher mal mit nem usb stick testen ob die eigene hardware immer noch einwandfrei läuft
<cocoony> aso
<cocoony> ok..danke fürs antworten
<BlackMage> in Kubuntu 16.04 sieht die Statusbar rechts unten so aus: https://s31.postimg.org/s3wg4230r/snapshot2.png
<BlackMage> hmm wenn ich die Schriftart in den Einstellungen der 'Digitale Uhr' umstelle wird die Uhr richtig angezeigt
<BlackMage> was verwendet KDE da als Font für 'Voreinstellung'?
<patrick__> test
<BlackMage> und wie kann ich 'plasma-framework/xenial,now' installieren?
<BlackMage> hmm plasma-framework/xenial,now hat wohl noch ein paar Abhängigkeitsprobleme
<kante> kennt sich jemand mit dem jdownloader aus? kann man das skript installieren, was unter jdownloader.org angeboten wird?
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-10
<baizon> xpkill22: so
<xpkill22> cool
<xpkill22> da bist 
<xpkill22> lscpu
<xpkill22> suche einen ubuntu version die wo hier hab aber in 64 bit 
<xpkill22> weil die sehr stabil lauft 
<baizon> xpkill22: welche ubuntu version hast du?
<xpkill22> 16.4 
<xpkill22> 16.04
<baizon> xpkill22: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<baizon> xpkill22: schau da nach welche du hast, dann weißt du es
<xpkill22> mate 
<xpkill22> weiss nicht also jetzt lauft 32 bit oder 
<DaVu> uname -a 
<DaVu> dann weißt du ob 32 oder 64 bit
<baizon> xpkill22: ja, hier ist 64 bit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/release/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<xpkill22> ubuntu-mate 4.4.0-21-generic
<DaVu> da muss mehr als nur das stehen ;)
<xpkill22> ja steht mehr 
<xpkill22>  und was meinst du genau 
<DaVu> gib mal die ganze Zeile
<baizon> <baizon> xpkill22: x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 <- 64 bit
<xpkill22> warum  ich hab was ich will 
<DaVu> ^^ so ist es
<xpkill22> warum 
<DaVu> achso...sorry...ich habe nicht alles verfolgt. Ich dachte du bist dir unsicher ob du 32 oder 64 bit hast
<xpkill22> die kiste hier kann beides aber ich muss schauen wie sich das im system min zeigt was besser lauf t 
<xpkill22> weil alter rechner ist aber ddie version von ubuntu mega 
<DaVu> mehr als 4GB RAM?
<xpkill22> 2gb 
<DaVu> Dann würde ich wohl eher auf 32 bit schwenken. Wenn ich es recht in erinnerung habe, dann macht 64bit erst ab >4GB Sinn....mag mich aber täuschen
<xpkill22> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<xpkill22> Stepping:              und weiss nicht ob besser ist 64 bit rennen zu lassen 
<xpkill22> 30 % und der specier 70 % ohne swap 
<xpkill22> sorry  vertippt 
<xpkill22> wirklich respect an die ubuntu entwickler 16.04 mega 
<xpkill22> weisst du wie das paket uberprüfen kann 
<xpkill22> baizon  hab problem 
<baizon> xpkill22: und das wäre?
<xpkill22> screenshot 
<DaVu> ganze Sätze als Frage wären schon sehr hilfreich ;)
<xpkill22> muss machen er zeigt mir bei download an das der root voll ist  sind zwei paket geloffen 
<xpkill22> weiss  nicht sollablage benutzen 
<xpkill22> mm
<xpkill22> root ist voll 
<baizon> xpkill22: man benutzt root nicht
<xpkill22> also schrag strich 
<DaVu> baizon: ich gehe davon aus, dass er die Partition meint
<xpkill22> nein 
<DaVu> xpkill22: falls das noch geht...mach mal bitte: sudo apt install pastebinit
<DaVu> und danach: df -h | pastebinit
<baizon> DaVu: ist das nicht standardmäsig dabei?
<DaVu> nein
<xpkill22> das ist eine live boot und ich kann nicht  downloaden weil zwei paket da sind sudo  claen 
<baizon> aso, live 
<xpkill22> ja 
<DaVu> das wäre mal interessant zu wissen gewesen
<xpkill22> fehler meldunf auf diesen rechner ist nur 4.0 mb speicherplatz gewesen 
<xpkill22> sorry platten platz 
<xpkill22> . das ubuntu ist nicht install weil es gerade  test wegen 32bit oder 64 bit 
<baizon> xpkill22: kann es sein dass du besoffen bist, oder so?
<DaVu> jo...dann installier es erstmal, wenn es gut läuft. Dann können wir Probleme lösen
<Lengsdorfer> hallo allerseits. ich habe hier mehrere platten, die reinen archivierungszweck haben, also auf denen nur daten und kein system liegen. ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man auch auf so genutzten platten immer 'ein wenig' platz frei lassen soll. Stimmt das? Und wenn, wieviel soll man frei lassen?
<ppq> Lengsdorfer, bei SSDs kann das sinnvoll sein, wenn kein versteckter speicher reserviert ist. bei HDDs kann man problemlos alles nutzen
<Lengsdorfer> oh, thx
<Lengsdorfer> ist das auch bei ntfs so?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> NTFS hat halt probleme mit fragmentierung und wird irgendwann langsam
<Lengsdorfer> ahja. nochmal thx
<ppq> das haben vernünftige dateisysteme nicht
<ppq> aber NTFS unter linux ist eh tierisch langsam.
<Lengsdorfer> die dinger sind reine datenfriedhöfe. da wird dann nur noch gelesen
<ppq> joa, passt schon. wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass NTFS keine gute wahl ist, wenn man auf interoperabilität mit windows-kisten verzichten kann
<Lengsdorfer> ja, ist klar. geschwindigkeit ist hier weniger das prob. die sind mit ntfs formatiert, weil man sie vielleicht mal zu irgendwem mit M$ mitnimmt:)
<Lengsdorfer> ich weiß, man kann auch M$ dazu kriegen die linux formate zu verstehen
<Lengsdorfer> huch
<ppq> alles gut :)
<taxidriver> hallo Leute… könnt ihr mir vielleicht gerade mal helfen… habe meinen ubuntu-server als TimeMachine genutzt. Habe heute erst meinen Mac mit der TimeMachine zurückgesetzt, auf einmal kann ich keine Backups mehr machen,weil ich lt. log keinen zugriff habe
<taxidriver> afp-verbindung ist aber alles okay. ich kann auch über den finder auf die Timemachine zugreifen
<taxidriver> bekomme aber im journal folgnede Fehlermeldung: pam_unix(netatalk:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=afpd ruser=timemachine rhost=Fredys-Mini-2.fritz.box  user=timemachine
<taxidriver> echt? keiner...
<twdy> Hallo, ich habe mir Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 64-bit (UG) installiert und komme jetzt nicht mehr ins System. Beim Hochfahren zeigt sich das UG-Logo bzw. das Laden bis zur Hälfte des Kreises, danach nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Es tut sich nichts weiter.
<twdy> Das ist ein Zweitsystem. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich zuletzt einen NVIDIA-Treiber über die Treiberverwaltung installiert.
<Balu> twdy: kommst Du mit der Tastenkombination <Strg>+<Alt>+<F1> auf die Textkonsole?
<twdy> Das müsste ich gleich erst ausprobieren. Das System ist mit auf dem Rechner, von dem ich jetzt auch schreibe, installiert.
<twdy> Wenn ja, was könnte ich dann machen, Balu?
<Balu> twdy: Du könntest Dich dann am System anmelden und in /var/log in den Log-Dateien nachsehen, ob Du eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung findest.
<Balu> twdy: z.B. in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Balu> twdy: oder in /var/log/syslog
<twdy> Vielen Dank, ich probiere das mal aus.
<CodingCookie> Huhu, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen :D
<bekks> Huhu, das wissen wir noch nicht :)
<CodingCookie> ich bekomme bei Installationen mit apt-get den Fehler: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<bekks> Dann lass mal sudo locale-gen laufen
<CodingCookie> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe bitte in einen Pastebin. Nichtnur zusammenhangslose Zeilen.
<CodingCookie> der fehler wurde leider nicht behoben :/ oder war dies nur der erste schritte?
<CodingCookie> philipp@philipp:~$ sudo locale-gen
<CodingCookie> Generating locales (this might take a while)...
<CodingCookie>   de_DE.UTF-8... done
<CodingCookie>   en_AG.UTF-8... done
<CodingCookie>   en_AU.UTF-8... done
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe bitte in einen Pastebin. Nichtnur zusammenhangslose Zeilen.
<CodingCookie>   en_BW.UTF-8... done
<bekks> PASTEBIN.
<CodingCookie>   en_CA.UTF-8... done
<CodingCookie>   en_DK.UTF-8... done
<CodingCookie>   en_GB.UTF-8... done
<CodingCookie>   en_HK.UTF-8... done
<CodingCookie>   en_IE.UTF-8... done
<CodingCookie>   en_IN.UTF-8... done
<_moep_> fail
<bekks> Du hast keinen PAstebin benutzt sondern alles in diesen Channel geschissen.
<bekks> Das war der Fehler :)
<bekks> Und locale-gen verursacht auch keinen dpkg Fehler, also ist auch das recht zusammenhangslos.
<bekks> So: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> Ja, den Link dann schon :)
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von "sudo locale-gen" auch in einen PAstebin bitte
<bekks> Und jetzt wieder die Ausgabe von "sudo apt install git-core" in einen Pastebin.
<CodingCookie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19008218/
<bekks> Was ist denn "nds_DE.UTF-8"?
<CodingCookie> weiss ich nicht :/ Kann das was damit zutun haben, dass ich momentan eine apple tastatur benutze ?
<bekks> Nein,
<bekks> Du hast das zienlich sicher manuell selbst gesetzt - warum und weshalb? :)
<CodingCookie> mein tastatur layout hat sich staending wieder auf englisch umgestellt, und ich hatte probiert dafür eine loesung zu finden
<bekks> Und was soll dann das nds_DE... dabei helfen?
<CodingCookie> als das nicht geholfe hatte, habe ich den dpkg-reconfigure fuer das tastutur layout benutzt, seit dem funktioniert es, aber ich weiss nicht wieso
<CodingCookie> nds_DE, habe ich nicht manuell gesetzt 
<bekks> Von alleine wird das nicht gesetzt.
<robert1> bekks: nds ist plattdeutsch https://www.rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/mandriva/2007.1/x86_64/media/main/release/locales-nds-2.4-4mdv2007.1.x86_64.html
<CodingCookie> lol.
<_moep_> ähm nds ist doch kein platt
<_moep_> gibt doch mehr als eine niederdeutsche sprache
<robert1> _moep_: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user-german/2013/07/msg00339.html
<bekks> Auch der Post beweist kein bisschen, dass NDS Plattdeutsch ist.
<bekks> Auch auch weiterhin gilt: das setzt sich nicht von alleine.
<_moep_> robert1: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Niederdeutsche_Dialekte_seit_1945_BRD.PNG
<_moep_> sonst würde gelten, dass platt in Brandenburg gesprochen wird
<CodingCookie> Soll ich jetzt dir Datei manuelle ändern?
<CodingCookie> ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht geändert. ich hab nochmla versucht git zu installieren, und es kam folgendes dabei raus http://paste.ubuntu.com/19010719/
<CodingCookie> ??
<sdx23> CodingCookie: dpkg-reconfigure locales # da alles auswählen, was du irgendwie gesetzt hast. Ggf. dann noch locale-gen.
<CodingCookie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19013362/
<CodingCookie> jemand eine idee warum ich dort immernoch fehler bekomme
<bekks> Du hast in der /etc/default/locale herumgewerkelt und statt LC_ALL hast du dort LC-ALL gesetzt.
<CodingCookie> nano /etc/default/locale
<CodingCookie> muss ich bei LC_ALL noch einen Wert setzen ?
<CodingCookie> super dankeschön! Ich hoffe ich habe euch damit nicht zu sehr gestört... ich hab dabei was gelernt, danke euch!
<CodingCookie> Schönen Abend wünsch ich noch :)
<Aberlin> Hallo, ich will eigentlich nur los werden, dass ich einen tweet zu einem mini bug im installer gesehen habe und den will ich sinnvoll unterbringen. https://mobile.twitter.com/Th3fifee/status/752247372420378624
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-03
<doev> guten morgen
<doev> ich habe hier einen Server, der kann über zwei Leitungen ins Internet. In /etc/network/interfaces ist die Verbindung statisch konfiguriert. Leider über die langsame Leitung. Für die schnelle Leitung habe ich die IP eines Proxys. Kann ich diesen für ssh nutzen?
<doev> Die Konfiguration in /etc/network/interfaces will ich nicht ändern.
<doev> Mir gehts um Befehle wie scp, rsync über ssh.
<geser> ich meine das kannst du nicht über einen "normalen" (squid) Proxy machen, du bräuchstest dafür einen SOCKS-Proxy
<doev> Das müsste ich dann erst mal rausfinden .... aka. wieder doof nachfragen.
<doev> Squid ist im Einsatz, glaube fürs VPN.
<doev> synce ich jetzt halt erstmal über die 10 mbit Leitung.
<doev> ...
<doev> so ein richtiges rsync mit Nutzerrechten, setzt gleiche Nutzer auf beiden Rechnern voraus?
<_moep_> du kannst auch socat nutzen
<doev> könnte ich in ein tar-archiv syncen, welches dann mit allen Userrechten wieder entpackbar ist?
<doev> und mit rsync bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob es für ein Backup geeignet ist. Während er synced, bleibt da das alte Sync erhalten oder kann da was unbrauchbares entstehen?
<_moep_> bei rsync kannst du checksummen erstellen, so dass du genau weißt, ob es geklappt hat
<doev> _moep_, aber falls nicht, dann ist das gesyncte Verzeichnis nicht mehr konsistent?
<_moep_> du machst das doch sowieso in extra backup dir, oder?
<_moep_> oder prügelst du alle daten auf drüber, damit die gleich sind?
<_moep_> s/auf//
<doev> ich plane das gerade.
<doev> am liebsten wäre mir rdiff_backup, muss mal schauen warum das nicht durchlief.
<_moep_> mit tar sollte aber auch gehen
<doev> ich würde dann das wichtige user-verzeichnis mit rdiff_backup sichern und immer nach einer Änderung am Server, diesen in das User-Verzeichnis sichern.
<doev> Im Prinzip könnte ich mit Hilfe des Userverzeichnisses, den Server wieder neu aufsetzen. Würde aber dann wahrscheinlich etwas länger dauern.
<j_elly> hallo! kurze frage - wie anfällig ist ubuntu 12.04LTS ohne weitere Updates? das 12.04 läuft so sauber und schick, habe 14.04 und 16.04 gestestet und bin wirklich enttäuscht sodaß ich lieber bei 12.04 LTS bleiben würde.
<j_elly> ist das möglich oder ein immenses sicherheitsrisiko?
<LetoThe2nd> j_elly: zieh den stecker raus und kleb die usb-ports zu. dann ist alles gut :)
<LetoThe2nd> *netzwerkstecker
<j_elly> :) ok, laufwerk würde ich dann auch gleich zukleben
<j_elly> würde das helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> nö das weniger
<j_elly> und wenn ich mit augen zu im internet surfe, geht das?
<LetoThe2nd> in kurzform würde ich sagen: wenn die maschine am netz hängt und/oder sogar ein browser verwendet wird: update zwingend notwendig. inselsystem ohne internet irgendwo in der ecke: kann man auch laufen lassen.
<j_elly> jo, das schmerzt insbesondere bei der miesen gnome integration in 14.04 und 16.04, naja was solls...
<LetoThe2nd> muss ja nicht gnome sein.
<j_elly> ne muss nicht, unity ist auch okeee
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht eher lxde oder xfce, aber jeder wie er mag :-)
<j_elly> @LetoThe2nd: ok, danke für den tip, hatte ich noch nicht berücksichtigt
<LetoThe2nd> have fun
<j_elly> @LetoThe2nd: habe mich mal bei xfce und lxde umgeschaut - welche umgebung ist aus funktioneller sicht zu empfehlen? xcfe? gibts irgendwelche einschränkungen die man im vergleich zum aktuellen gnome hinnehmen müsste?
<LetoThe2nd> j_elly: ich bin wohl der falsche um das zu beurteilen. ich kann nur sagen, dass meine frau mit lxde auf ner alten mühle recht gut zurechtkommt. also kanns nicht ganz schlecht sein.
<j_elly> ok, lxde scheint auch das "schmalste" paket zu sein.. werde mal beides testen...
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit einem Wlan verbinde, wie finde ich die Ip Adresse des Accesspoints heraus mit dem ich mich verbunden habe.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: im zweifelsfall gar nicht, weil er nicht zweingend eine haben muss
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Warum hat ein solches Gerät keine IP? Ist mir neu.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: warum sollte es eine haben?
<dreamon> Weil jedes Gerät eine hat das im lokalen Netz hängt, zumindest hab ich noch kein Gerät gesehen, das keine hat.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: https://networkengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/2665/what-osi-layer-do-access-points-operate-on
<le_bot> Title: wireless - What OSI layer do Access Points operate on? - Network Engineering Stack Exchange (at networkengineering.stackexchange.com)
<tomreyn> ja, es muss nicht zwingend eine haben, aber ja, die aller-aller-meisten haben eine weil sie auch >=1 NIC haben
<jokrebel> für was brauchst Du die denn? In der Regel reicht es doch (wenn überhaupt) das Gateway zu kennen.
<LetoThe2nd> tomreyn: damit hat das nichts zu tun
<LetoThe2nd> es hat was damit zu tun ob das access point als l2 oder l3 gerät auftritt. und er tritt üblicherweise dann als l3 gerät auf wenn er gleichzeitig router/dhcp/sonstiges macht
<LetoThe2nd> aber per definitionem hat ein wlan access point keine ip adresse.
<tomreyn> ...was fast immer der fall ist, insbesondere bei soho devices
<dreamon> jokrebel, Weil ich das Ding konfigurieren möchte und es auf einmal keine IP mehr hat um ins WebIf zu kommen. (seit ich auf Accesspoint) umgestellt habe
<Frickelpit> dreamon: das ist normal
<LetoThe2nd> tomreyn: nur weil was meistens so ist, kann man nicht zwingend davon ausgehen.
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich muß aber nochmal rein, er hat einfach neustart gemacht um Ihm eine SSID und PW zu geben 
<LetoThe2nd> tomreyn: und gerade bei diesem speziellen fragesteller ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: werksreset und gut.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: Handuch zur Hand und direkt per Kabel verbinden mit dem Rechner
<dreamon> Soll das heißen, das er am Kabel ein IP hat? und Per Wlan nicht oder hat das damit auch ix zu tun
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Da dürfte der vorgeschlagene Werksreset und "nochmal von vorn" deutlich einfacher sein ;-)
<tomreyn> LetoThe2nd: okay, den 'speziellen fragesteller' kann ich nicht einschätzen, das ändert vielleicht die wahrscheinlichkeiten.
<Frickelpit> der AP wird ja vermutlich für die Einrichtung eine IP standardmäßig nutzen, da klinkste dich dann mit deinem Interface ein und richtest den nach dem Werksresett komplett ein
<BadBunny> Hi. ich bin aktuell auf einem mysql 5.6 master-master setup und würde gerne auf mariadb master-master wechseln. geht das on-the-fly wie ein wechsel von mysql auf mariadb oder gibt es hier noch etwas zu beachten?
<BadBunny> mariadb würde ich 10.0 verwenden
<tomreyn> mit 'on-the-fly meinst du ohne downtime? da würd ich mal nicht drauf wetten wollen. aber hab keine erfahrung wenn ich ehrlich bin.
<BadBunny> tomreyn: downtime wäre mir pinzipiell egal
<tomreyn> okay, ich kann aber selbst dann nicht einschätzen ob das ein unterstützter migrationspfad ist.
<tomreyn> ich würde mal doku wälzen bzw i mariadb channel fragen
<tomreyn> *im
<tomreyn> cluster auftrennen, migrieren und wieder aufbauen scheint mir der sicherste weg zu sein, aber ob's noch nen anderen ohne auftrennen giobt weiß ich nicht.
<BadBunny> tomreyn: ich habs mal in mariadb gefragt. wusste nicht dass die hier auch auf freenode sind
<tomreyn> joa, schätze die wissen da am ehesten bescheid
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-04
<jetztodernie__> hallo, wie kann ich eine festplatte dauerhaft unter /data/ einbinden, ohne von hand auf /etc/fstab zugreifen zu müssen?
<LetoThe2nd> jetztodernie__: gar nicht, weil das eben die aufgabe der fstab ist
<doev> Hallo. Ich versuche ein Verzeichnis über samba freizugeben. Das Verzeichnis gehört root und ich glaube das ist das Problem. Gint es da was zu beachten?
<doev> Das share wird gefunden.
<ShiroNeko> doev: was funktioniert denn nicht?
<doev> Der Zugriff, also man kann das share browsen, user/pass werden angenommen, aber dann sagt er, es gibt keine Berechtigung
<doev> wenn ich das übergeordnete Verzeichnis freigebe, dann geht es ... nur der Ordner der root gehört wird ausgeblendet.
<doev> mist, mit einem normalen root-ordner geht es. Muss wohl daran liegen, dass es ein fuse-mount ist.
<doev> Die Sache ist die: Ich möchte das inkrementelle rdiff-backup unter ubuntu mounten und dann mit leserechten als windows-share freigeben.
<doev> ok, fuse war schuld
<doev> was als share ankommt, ist allerdings nicht brauchbar
<_moep_> woran liegt bei nginx das: 20:04:28 [error] 22447#0: OCSP_basic_verify() failed (SSL: error:27069076:OCSP routines:OCSP_basic_verify:signer certificate not found) while requesting certificate status, responder: ocsp.int-x3.letsencrypt.org
<_moep_> liefert ne 500er meldung
<Frickelpit> _moep_: dazu findet man das hier: https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/strange-ocsp-errors/5693/4
<le_bot> Title: Strange OCSP Errors - Let's Encrypt Community Support (at community.letsencrypt.org)
<_moep_> Frickelpit: ich versuch es gerade damit: https://github.com/certbot/certbot/issues/1813
<le_bot> Title: Nginx OCSP stapling ssl_trusted_certificate · Issue #1813 · certbot/certbot · GitHub (at github.com)
<_moep_> hm 500er meldung hab ich immer noch, aber oben das ist aus den log raus
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-05
<dreamon> (Bildschirmsperre) light-locker-command -i → Der Bildschirmschoner wurde mit Profildatei 0 unterdrückt 
<dreamon> Er lockt nicht. Bei der Gelegenheit hätte mich interessiert wenn ich den locker händisch aufrufe auf welche Art könnte ich beobachten, welche Dateien er öffnet? Dann würde ich eventuell herausfinden, welche Profildatei 0 er meint.
<DrTosh> Hallo Leute, ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung ob ich Programme in 32Bit oder 64Bit kompilieren soll und versuche mich etwas schlau zu machen. Hierbei eine Frage: 32Bit Programme koennen ja bis zu 4Gbyte adressieren, ein 64Bit System kann aber durchaus mehr verwalten. Heisst das im umkehrschluss, dass jedes einzelne Programm bis zu 4Gbyte benutzen kann? 
<LetoThe2nd> DrTosh: "im prinzip ja"
<DrTosh> OK danke soweit :D
<DrTosh> Und ein 64Bit Programm koennte aber auch uber 4 GByte hinaus beanspruchen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> DrTosh: genau
<LetoThe2nd> DrTosh: die reale maximale speicherausbeute liegt etwas niedriger wegen systemeinsprungsadressen etc, aber sagen wir mal von 3GB bis 3,5GB kann man üblicherweise ausgehen
<geser> DrTosh: bedenke auch: wenn du auf einem 64bit-System für 32bit kompilieren möchtest, dass auch alle benötigten Bibliotheken in 32bit vorliegen müssen und diese normalerweise nicht installiert sind (für die Ausführung des Programms hinterher gilt das auch)
<LetoThe2nd> kurzform meiner meinung nach: einfach für das kompilieren wo's auch laufen soll :)
<Trombonista> Hallo! Ich habe einen doofen Regressions-Fehler unter ubuntu16 (unter ubuntu12 gings), ich vermute im Bereich Framebuffer. Ich habe bislang nur fundiertes Halbwissen, will mich in das Zusammenspiel der ganzen Grafik-Pakete einlesen und wollte fragen, ob ihr einen guten Tipp für den Einstieg dazu habt. Suchmaschinen finden viel, aber davon viel Detail-Kram.
<k1l_> das klingt nach alter hardware, womöglich nach via?
<Trombonista> Asus P53E. Vermutlich alles Intel.
<k1l_> von den dingern gibts immer 200 unterversionen mit verschiedener hardware. da muss man schon genau hingucken was drin ist "lspci" zeigt das an
<Trombonista> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Trombonista> Wie gesagt: Ich versuche auch zu verstehen, was da mit wem wann wie spricht. Unity über Gnome über X oder wie auch immer das läuft :o
<k1l_> ich weiß jetzt nicht wie genau du das wissen willst: https://www.x.org/releases/current/doc/index.html
<le_bot> Title: Documentation for the X Window System Version 11 Release 7.7 (X11R7.7) (at www.x.org)
<Trombonista> Das Problem ist, dass oft beim Monitor-Abdunkeln oder beim Aufwachen daraus das Bild flackert (als ob 2 Frames Bild vs. schwarz konkurrieren). Bei YouTube unter Chromium hatte ich auch schon den Fall, dass im Vollbild-Video in Pause beim Wechsel zum 2. Monitor das Video zwischen der aktuellen Position und einem alten Bild wechselt (mal wenige Sekunden, mal 2 Minuten altes Bild). Evtl. aber 2 verschiedene Fehler.
<Trombonista> Danke schon mal dafür. Nur fehlt mir eher der Überblick. Zu den Paketen selbst findet sich ja genug, nur weiß ich ja nicht mal so genau, welches dafür überhaupt verantwortlich ist.
<doev> Hallo, ich hätte gerne von einem Ubuntu-Server Meldungen per Mail. SMTP ist bereits eingerichtet. Wie lasse ich jetzt Meldungen generieren?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: im einfachsten fall: was mit ssmtp oder nbsmtp scripten. in komplizierteren fällen: die beiden als ausgangspunkt für weitere recherche nutzen :)
<doev> LetoThe2nd, das gibt es keinen Dienst, der über Speicherplatz/kritische Auslastung, etc. informiert? Wäre doch allgemein nützlich.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: gibt diverses, aber das war ja nicht die frage
<doev> hast du einen Suchbegriff für mich?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: dann suchst du nämclih *EIGENTLICH* ne monitoring lösung
<LetoThe2nd> nagios, icinga, munin, wie sie alle heissen
<doev> ok, danke
<_moep_> prometheus hast du vergessen LetoThe2nd :D
<doev> https://askubuntu.com/questions/784781/system-monitoring-with-email-notifications
<le_bot> Title: System monitoring with email notifications - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<doev> sowas dann
<LetoThe2nd> _moep_: das fällt unter "alle heissen"
<_moep_> hrhr
<doev> puh, würde mir erstmal reichen, wenn eine Mail kommt, wenn die Platte zu 95% voll ist.
<doev> findet man ja genug Infos im Netz
<k1l_> Trombonista: das mit dem flackern nach dem resume hab ich schon paar mal gehört. scheint ein bug in unity /compiz zu sein
<Trombonista> k1l_ Danke für die Tipps
<doev> hmm, crontab: 20 12 * * * /home/ich/check_low_diskspace.sh  ... warum kommt da nichts? Das Script funktioniert
<geser> User-Crontab oder globale Crontab?
<SekundenKleber> Wie blöd, dass man sich für den englischsprachigen Kanal hier registrieren muss... Naja, egal. Ich erstelle gerade einen Kubuntu 17.04 USB-Stick mit Unetbootin. Irgendwie hängt das Programm aber seit fast einer Stunde bei 43% (filesystem.squashfs). Soll ich weiterwarten oder abbrechen? Es hängt immer an dieser Stelle. Der USB-Stick ist in Ordnung und die Datei auch (laut Prüfsumme)
<SekundenKleber> Also mir ist schon klar dass filesystem.squashfs anscheinend die größte Datei ist, aber eine Stunde ist doch nicht normal, oder?
<SekundenKleber> Normalerweise dauert es ja auch keine Stunde eine 1,6 GB große Datei auf einen USB-Stick zu kopieren
<Frickelpit> Warum nimmst du nicht dd?
<SekundenKleber> Weil ich damit bei meinem ersten und letzten Versuch einen USB-Stick kaputt gemacht habe...
<jokrebel> minderwertige Sticks sterben schon mal, wenn man schnell mal ein komplettes OS drauf schubsen will
<doev> geser, user
<k1l_> SekundenKleber: unetbootin ist bekannt probleme zu haben
<SekundenKleber> Also sollte ich es jetzt besser mit dd machen?
<_moep_> ja
<k1l_> wenn du nur windows als OS gerade hast, dann nimm rufus: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu tutorials (at tutorials.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> wenn du schon ein ubuntu/debian hast, dann nimm einfach den usb startmedieersteller
<doev> geser, achso, gerade ist mir eingefallen, warum es nicht geht
<doev> danke
<doev> ich vermute nämlich, dass in diesem Script die Path-Angaben fehlen: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-send-email-alert-when-your-disk-space-gets-low
<le_bot> Title: Tech Tip: Send an Email Alert When Your Disk Space Gets Low | Linux Journal (at www.linuxjournal.com)
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic ##12.04LTS Support ist beendet##jetzt upgraden! <-- gilt nun auch für Ubuntu 16.10 alias Yakkety Yak, welches ab 21.7: nicht mehr mit
<SekundenKleber> Ich benutze Kubuntu, habe aber keinen Startmedienersteller. Der Befehl für dd wäre "sudo dd if=/home/ich/Downloads/kubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M && sync"?
<doev> obwohl, in einem anderen Script benutze ich rsync auch ohne Path.
<_moep_> SekundenKleber: wozu das sync? du baust doch kein eigenes images, wo du mit chroot dinge ergänzt?
<k1l_> SekundenKleber: wenn sdc dein usb ist (das würde ich genau checken :) )
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic ##12.04LTS Support ist beendet##jetzt upgraden! <- gilt auch für 16.10 (Yakkety Yak), ab 21.7. keine Sichereheitsfixes mehr!
<k1l_> _moep_: für den usb cache
<SekundenKleber> Das steht so im Ubuntuusers-Wiki. Ich habe keine Ahnung davon, deshalb frage ich ja.
<_moep_> k1l_: aso
<SekundenKleber> Ja, sdc ist der USB-Stick.
<k1l_> sonst ziehen leute den usb ab und wundern sich, warum der nicht geht.
<SekundenKleber> Irgendwie schade dass dd keine Fortschrittsanzeige hat
<doev> man kann den Stick echt mit dd erstellen? gut zu wissen.
<k1l_> SekundenKleber: usb-creator-kde  ist das paket für kde.
<jokrebel> SekundenKleber: Und mit dem richtigen Aufruf bekommt man auch bei dd eine Fortschrittsanzeige
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/#Fortschrittsanzeige
<le_bot> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> der aufwand lohnt für die 30sek wartezeit imho nicht beim flashen von einem iso
<koegs> in aktuellen versionen reicht ja status=progress
<koegs> mit pv kriegt man halt ne zeit-anzeige, bin ich aber meist zu faul für
<SekundenKleber> Moment, 30 Sekunden? Ich warte jetzt auch bei dd schon wieder seit einer halben Stunde.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn der stick sehr langsam ist und man kein bs angibt, kann das passieren. dann wird brav ein byte nach dem anderen geschrieben...
<SekundenKleber> Naja, ich hoffe nur dass der Stick überlebt.
<k1l_> der stick ist aber schon in ordnung?
<SekundenKleber> Ja, zumindest soweit ich weiß. Es hat mit dd jetzt immerhin funktioniert. 
* sdx23 changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Vorabversionen: #ubuntu-de+1 | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<SekundenKleber> Ja ich bin dann mal weg, dankeschön. ;D
<dreamon> (Bildschirmsperre) light-locker-command -i →  melder → Der Bildschirmschoner wurde mit Profildatei 0 unterdrückt 
<dreamon> Er lockt nicht. Bei der Gelegenheit hätte mich interessiert wenn ich den locker händisch aufrufe auf welche Art könnte ich beobachten, welche Dateien er öffnet? Dann würde ich eventuell herausfinden, welche Profildatei 0 er meint.
<sdx23> dreamon: die Übersetzung ist schlecht. Es geht vermutlich nicht direkt um eine Datei.
<sdx23> !xy
<le_bot> Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<dreamon> sdx23, Nunja. light-locker.command -lock sollte eigentlich das Display absperren. Was es nicht tut und eben die besagte Meldung bringt. Daher ja auch meine Frage ob ich das Programm selbst überwachen könnte, welche Dateien es öffnet. lsof quasi als logger für die Dauer bis zur Meldung.
<sdx23> dreamon: nein. Beschreibe dein eigentliches Problem.
<dreamon> Das Problem ist das der Light-locker-command -lock das display nicht sperrt. Sondern dieses Fehlermeldung bringt.
<dreamon>  Der Bildschirmschoner wurde mit Profildatei 0 unterdrückt
<sdx23> oben schreibst du noch light-locker-command -i
<sdx23> was denn nun?
<dreamon> Ja über -i kann man information einholen.. und da meldet er das. -lock sagt nichts. Habe gelesen, das man da problem hausbekommen kann
<sdx23> Es gibt auch -r für den Grund und -n für den Namen des Programms das "Schuld ist".
<sdx23> -i tut was ganz anderes.
<dreamon> mom
<freakyy> hi. kann mir jemand sagen wieich ein desktop entry erstelle von z.B. minecraft jar file?
<k1l_> freakyy: siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minecraft/
<le_bot> Title: Minecraft › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<freakyy> danke ;D
<dreamon> sdx23, Ok, dann war -i wohl falsch interpretiert. leider geht -l aber immer noch nicht. -r meldet → * (light-locker-command:31777): WARNING **: Für -r wird ein Argument benötigt: -n meldet → ** (light-locker-command:31811): WARNING **: Für -n wird ein Argument benötigt 
<dreamon> Womöglich hat es damit zu tun, das ich am Wochenende versucht habe optimus zum laufen zu bekommen. Er findet wenn Opitmus aktiviert ist 2Grafikkarten. Eventuell steht er auf dem falschen screen
<nagetier> dreamon: Moin, und die Argumente findest du nicht in zB. der manual zu light-locker?
<dreamon> nagetier, Hallo. Eigentlich mach ichs mit STRG+ALT+l. Das klappt seither nicht mehr. Das Tastenkürzel ruft xflock4 auf.
<dreamon> Das xflock4 ist ein script das ackert die ganzen screensaver ab.     "xscreensaver-command -lock" ,"light-locker-command --lock" , "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<dreamon> xscreensaver hab ich mal installiert und getestet, dafür gibts ne gui und der sagt er würde auf das Display/Screen umstellen. 
<dreamon> Dann ging der xscreensaver. Aber der sieht einfach so mies aus, ausserdem schaltet er das Display nicht aus, sonder nur dunkel.
<dreamon> Wie kann ich das testen, welches Display/Screen ich im moment verwende? Ich vermute der will auf 0.0 dunkel machen.
<dreamon> Eine xorg.conf ist ja nicht vorhanden, zumindest nicht in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nagetier> dreamon: so klappt's auch nicht, vermute ich - https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Umgebungsvariablen#DISPLAY
<le_bot> Title: Umgebungsvariablen – wiki.archlinux.de (at wiki.archlinux.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du willst einfach nur den Bildschirm abdunkeln? Versuch mal "xset dpms force off"
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ne, ich will ihn abschalten und dann beim reaktivieren nach dem Passwort gefragt werden. 
<nagetier> dreamon: xrandr.. keine Ahnung ob es noch genau geht
<nagetier> zu " welches Display/Screen ich im moment verwende?"
<dreamon> nagetier, du erinnerst dich noch, wir mußten im xorg.conf den screen von 0 auf 1 stellen, erst dann hatte ich Bild.
<nagetier> dreamon: Hier sagt xrandr das in der ersten Zeile
<nagetier> dreamon: ja, ich weiß auch nicht ob es dann bei dir korrekt ausgegeben wird
<dreamon> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1366 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767
<nagetier> und kein weiterer Screen?
<nagetier> dann ist das so wie es dort steht, nur ist bei dir 0 evtl. 1 ..
<nagetier> oder so..
<dreamon> Nein, nur ein Screen. Aber die meldung von xscreensaver bezog sich auf display. Ist das wieder was anderes?
<nagetier> dreamon: und die xorg-log mit hinzuziehen
<nagetier> ja..
<nagetier> ist es, müsste mich irren
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25025720/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Zeile 18: Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<nagetier> dreamon: in 84 kreiert er auch seine eigene Screen section, weil keine gefunden wird
<nagetier> dann erstelle die unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<nagetier> aber dann wird ja, afair, eine xorg.conf automatisch erstellt.. ich verstehe es bisher auch nicht
<nagetier> und eigentlich war die /etc/X11/xorg.conf eh nur temporät von uns zum testen vorgesehen
<nagetier> aber es dann in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d zu verteilen wäre eh der richtige Weg
<dreamon> nagetier, 20-intel.conf gibts dort und das steht sehr wenig drin
<nagetier> dreamon: der Inhalt der Dateien unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ist grundsätzlich übersichtlich, oder sollte er sein
<nagetier> dreamon: ich will mich da jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht selber wieder neu einlesen müssen
<dreamon> Kein Problem. Lassen wir es heute mal so stehen. Ich bleib mal am Ball. ;)
<nagetier> dreamon: wolltest du nicht eh auf nur-Intel GPU wechseln?
<nagetier> das - sitzt falsch..
<nagetier> der
<dreamon> nagetier, Ja ich hab im Bios auf Intel wieder zurück gestellt. Nun nun kommt dieses Problem daher. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet .
<nagetier> ahso, ich jetzt auch nicht :)
<dreamon> Hab extra ein Jahr gewartet, weil ich Angst hatte. Als wenn ichs gewußt hätte, das es mich erwischt.
<nagetier> dreamon: schmeiße alles wieder runter an Pakete, was mit diesem Wahnsinn zu tun hat
<nagetier> dreamon: ich würde mir auf dem Rechner schon was ein weiteres kleines Ubuntu installieren, mit kleiner GUI, nur um immer wieder einmal daran weiter zu machen und nicht das eigentliche System zu misshandeln
<nagetier> *schon fast
<dreamon> Wahrscheinlich bricht mir ein PPA das im Wiki übernommen habe das Genick. jokrebel sagt immer finger weg von PPA. Hätte mal besser zugehört.
<dreamon> Ich hab ein kleines Arch auf eine Partition gemacht da ging sogar das zocken mit nouveau outofthebox.
<jokrebel> dreamon: so nicht ganz wahr. Ich nutz schon auch PPA aber halt mit Bedacht, genau ausgewählt und keinesfalls um jeden Preis nur weils grad schick klingt
<nagetier> dreamon: warum versuchst du den dann nicht auch unter Ubuntu?
<nagetier> dreamon: Die Leistung scheint die ja zu genügen, da dachte ich das wäre nicht so.
<nagetier> dir*
<dreamon> Da gings eben nicht. Und frag mich nicht warum.
<nagetier> dreamon: ja, ich fragte dich, und du hattest "damit kann ich nicht zocken" oder so geantwortet.. ich kann es nicht ahnen :)
<dreamon> Mit nvidia hatte ich 50-60fps(als es mit Ubuntu einen Versuch lang klappte) mit nouveau 20-30fps. 
<dreamon> achso. Das ging gar nicht mit Ubuntu unter nouveau. genauso wenig wie nvidia. 
<nagetier> dreamon: mit dem aktuellen würde ich mir das aber nochmal ansehen
<nagetier> hm..
<nagetier> das las sich wesentlich schmerzfreier
<dreamon> nagetier, Welchen akutellen? Ich glaub das hat immer noch was mit diesem gui-manager zu tun. 
<nagetier> das mag sein, aber an nouveau wird gearbeitet
<dreamon> nagetier, Du davon brauch ich aber 1Woche Entspannung. Das halt ich nicht noch ein Wochenende durch. Meine Frau tötet mich am PC. Ich garantiere es dir.
<nagetier> :)
<dreamon> Ich kann bei so einen scheiß Problem nicht mehr aufhören und dann übertreib ichs maßlos. 
<nagetier> also die Kombination Intel/nouveau zu Intel/nvidia las sich recht einfach, im Ubuntu-Wiki
<nagetier> dreamon: ja, ist auch blöd
<nagetier> bringt aber nichts :) mich würde nur mal interessieren ob es eine gute Menge an Menschen gibt das alles ohne sich und das System verbiegen laufend haben
<dreamon> Ich muß weg. Bin ich 30Min wieder online. Aber vorrangig ist die Bildschirmsperre. Den Rest fass ich erst wieder an, wenn genug Alkohol im Haus ist ;)
<nagetier> hf
<dreamon> Ich glaube keiner verwendet Optimus. 
<nagetier> aber du willst das?
<dreamon> Jetzt nicht mehr. Geht ja eh nicht. Aber wenn ich auf Optimus schalten müsste um nouveau zu verwenden, wäre ich glücklich. Das reicht.
<nagetier> dreamon: das wäre jetzt mein nächstes Ziel
<dreamon> Bei Nvidia 50-60fps glüht die Kiste. Bei nouveau 20-30fps ist er schön leise und kühl. Passt
<jokrebel> zocken ist überbewertet *duck*
<dreamon> jokrebel, Da hast du recht. Aber ich muß leider, mein Sohn nimmt mich in die Pflicht.
<dreamon> Bin weg. Bis denn!
<dreamon> Danke
<SekundenKleber> Guten Abend, ich habe leider noch ein Problem. Nachdem ich mir nun mein neues Kubuntu 17.04 installiert habe, funktioniert leider der Standby-Modus meines Laptops nicht. (Das war vorher unter Kubuntu 16.10 auch schon so.) Wenn ich den Laptop zuklappe, passt alles. Wenn ich ihn aber dann wieder aufmache, bekomme ich einen eingefrorenen schwarzen Bildschirm auf dem nur mein Mauszeiger zu sehen ist. In die Konsolen kann ich auch
<SekundenKleber> Ich habe eine Nvidia GeForce 840M und benutze den nouveau-Treiber.
<SekundenKleber> Mit dem offiziellen von Nvidia ging es unter 16.10 aber auch nicht.
<jokrebel> Bereitschaft ist halt so ne Sache. Manchmal geht das OOTB und manchmal zickt das (bis zum "leider keine Lösung")
<SekundenKleber> Hier ist meine Logdatei: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25026140/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<SekundenKleber> Und hier ein paar Fehlermeldungen (?) die ich da gefunden habe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25026151/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<SekundenKleber> Was genau ist mit "If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver" gemeint? Soll ich den offiziellen Treiber von Nvidia nehmen oder wie?
<SekundenKleber> "System wakeup disabled by ACPI" -- Aber das kann doch nicht sein, wenn der Standby-Modus unter anderen Betriebssystemen (Windows) funktioniert, oder?
<SekundenKleber> Ja also mit dem offiziellen Nvidia-Treiber geht es wie erwartet auch nicht
<SekundenKleber> Aber immerhin zeigt er jetzt eine Fehlermeldung. Ich mache mal schnell einen weiteren Paste.
<SekundenKleber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25026303/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<SekundenKleber> Das ist leider viel zu hoch für mich, ich verstehe da gar nichts. Aber viellecht weiß ja irgendwer hier etwas damit anzufangen.
<SekundenKleber> Ich versuche jetzt nochmal etwas
<SekundenKleber> Hat sich jetzt geklärt, zumindest irgendwie. Ich habe in den Nvidia Settings das andere Prime-Profil ausgewählt und einmal neugestartet. Nun geht es.
<oxtobear> der hardware-fehler ist beseitigt?
<SekundenKleber> Hardware-Fehler? Zumindest kann ich jetzt den Standby-Modus benutzen. Das Aufwachen funktioniert jetzt.
<oxtobear> ok ich weiss ja nicht was du gemacht hast aber gut
<paracusia> hello world
<holgersson> hello paracusia
<paracusia> na holgersson 
<paracusia> sex is updatedb; locate; talk; date; cd; strip; look; touch; finger; unzip; uptime; gawk; head; apt-get install condom; mount; fsck; gasp; more; yes; more; umount; apt- get remove --purge condom; make clean; sleep;
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-06
<moveax> hallo, ich bin auf ubuntu 17.04 gnome und habe keinen sound im browser, in der spotify app und im vlc klappt es aber
<moveax> was kann ich tun?
<moveax> ich habe anscheinend alsa als audioumgebung wenn ich das richtig interpretiere
<moveax> habe das aber nach der installation nicht weiter angefasst
<k1l> wenn du nichts gefummelt hast, dann hast du pulseaudio.
<moveax> hab nichts gefummelt
<k1l> guck mal in den sound settings ob der browser gemutet oder leise gestellt ist
<moveax> https://pastebin.com/NWh0C5VF
<le_bot> Title: patrick@devbuntu:~/repos/sdl-ops/sdlops/source/sdlops/application$ dpkg -l | gre - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<moveax> nein, er ist nicht gemuted
<moveax> steht unter anwendungen auf an und hat volle lautstärke im regler
<moveax> das youtube video höre ich aber ncht
<moveax> nicht
<Lengsdorfer> welcher browser denn?
<k1l> ist das erst seit diesem boot so? hast du was verändert?
<moveax> chrome-browser und firefox
<moveax> seit der installation vom 17.04 gnome 64bit image
<Lengsdorfer> beide tuns nicht?
<moveax> beide tuns nicht
<Lengsdorfer> welcher desktop?
<moveax> gnome
<moveax> GNOME Shell 3.24.1
<moveax> in den einstellungen war das falsche sound device gewählt, jetzt gehts
<Lengsdorfer> weiß nicht genau wo das in gnome ist, aber irgendwo kann man den ausgang für systemsounds und so einstellen. Hier bei mir kann man auch HDMI einstellen, weil der rechner hdmi hat. Unter mate ist das System->Einstellungen->Geräte->KLang
<Lengsdorfer> :) zu spät
<moveax> danke trotz allem :)
<leszek> :)
<moveax> nett, endlich youtube :D
<Lengsdorfer> ich kann mich erinnern, dass das bei mir auch schräg war. Kann sein, dass die Einstellung einen reboot nicht überlebt. Dann musst du dass Frontend von dem Sounddingens nochmal mit sudo starten.
<moveax> alles klar, danke
<Jiffy> Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Kernel im HWE-Stack der 16.04.3 LTS ab August drin sein wird? Oder steht das jetzt noch nicht fest?
<leszek> Jiffy: ich glaube es steht noch nicht fest, aber wird nicht der staging hwe kernel zum hwe kernel ?
<leszek> sprich das wäre 4.10 aktuell
<k1l> Jiffy: das ist immer ein backports kernel von einem 3 monate zuvor veröffentlichem ubuntu release
<k1l> sprich es wird der ubuntu 17.04 kernel: 4.10
<Jiffy> top, danke!
<KMGTB> Hallo
<KMGTB> Ich versuche mich gerade daran Clonezilla Server Edition zum laufen zu bringen. Dort wird geschrieben, das man den Network Manager deinstallieren soll. Das hab ich getan und will die beiden verbauten Netzwerkkarten über die Datei /etc/network/interfaces konfigurieren. Leider wird aber keine Konfiguration übernommen und mit ifconfig wird mir nur die Loopback Adresse angezeigt.
<sdx23> !interfaces
<le_bot> Informationen zu interfaces finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<KMGTB> https://pastebin.com/tY58QHTb
<le_bot> Title: # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo iface lo inet loopb - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<KMGTB> so sieht meine interfaces Datei aus
<KMGTB> Die Seite hab ich schon gelesen
<sdx23> dann hast du also auch service networking restart gemacht
<KMGTB> Ich hab die Kiste einfach neu gestartet
<Frickelpit> und deine Interfaces heißen auch eth0 und eth1?
<KMGTB> Ich hab es aber eben mal probiert, da spuckt er mir aus: Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<KMGTB> @Frickelpit, im Wiki steht die Namen kann man beliebig wählen
<Frickelpit> Zeig mal ein ip a und einj ifconfig -a
<KMGTB> moment
<KMGTB> die muss ich erst auschleusen, weil das Internet auf dem Ubuntu gerade nicht geht
<KMGTB> ich bekomme Sie leider nicht aus der VM raus :/
<KMGTB> was willst du denn wissen, denn zum abtippen ist es etwas viel
<Frickelpit> wie heißen denn in den Ausgaben die Interfaces?
<KMGTB> ens32 / ens33
<Frickelpit> na guck
<Frickelpit> dann nimm mal die, anstatt eth0 und eth1
<Frickelpit> in der /etc/network/interfaces werden die Namen nicht gesetzt für das Interface
<KMGTB> moment, mache ich
<KMGTB> es geht!
<KMGTB> vielen Dank!
<Frickelpit> np
<KMGTB> Für <Konfigurations-Name> kann eine beliebige Bezeichnung verwendet werden. Grundsätzlich kann jede Konfiguration für jede vorhandene Schnittstelle verwendet werden. Bei einer Konfiguration, die nur für eine ganz bestimmte physische Schnittstelle <Schnittstellen-Name> angewendet werden soll, wählt man zweckmässigerweise als <Konfigurations-Name> den Namen dieser Schnittstelle.
<KMGTB> Das hatte ich so interpretiert das ich den Namen so setzen kann, das er für mich schlüssig ist.
<Frickelpit> Das kannst du z.b. bei einer Bridge machen oder wenn du Link-Aggregation machst
<Frickelpit> da können die Interfaces br007 oder bond007 z.b. heißen, das spielt keine Rolle
<Frickelpit> Aber du willst ja direkt die Schnittstelle konfigurieren und da kennt dein System nur ens32 und ens33
<KMGTB> gut zu wissen, die Formulierung war für mich nicht eindeutig. Dank dir 
<Frickelpit> Joa, ist etwas merkwürdig, das stimmt.
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-07
<Loetmichel> mornin'
<passt> guten morgen allerseits
<passt> ich habe probleme mit rhythmbox und dem radio-browser Plugin. Regelmäßig stürtzt Rhythmbox ab, wenn ich als Musiksammlung Radio-Browser auswähle. Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
<sdx23> passt: da durchsehen, ob jemand die gleichen Symptome hat. Sonst neuen Bugreport aufmachen. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-radio-browser/+bugs
<le_bot> Title: Bugs : rhythmbox-radio-browser package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<tokam_> Hallo, mein php nutzt libraries in einem anderen folder als jemen in dem die gmp und pdo_sql extension von synaptic installiert wurden.
<tokam_> sie wurden in den 2015 order installiert aber mein php ist gegen die 2016 api gebaut
<tokam_> was kann ich da machen
<tokam_> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: pdo_sqlite: Unable to initialize module Module compiled with module API=20151012 PHP    compiled with module API=20160303
<DaVu> tokam_: klingt für mich eher nach nem PHP anstatt einem Ubuntu-Problem
<tomreyn> tokam_: du müsstest auf jeden fall sicherstellen dass alles die gleiche api verwendet, mischen geht nicht.
<tokam_> hat sich erledigt
<tokam_> musst 7.0 installieren statt 7.1 danke
<tokam_> Nach matacity --replace oder compiz --replace funktioniert der anwendungsstarter nicht mehr
<tokam_> also oben das menü, Anwendungen, Orte usw 
<NTQ> Was ist denn der sicherste Weg um herauszufinden welche Ubuntu-Version installiert ist? Einfach /etc/lsb-release auslesen?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> oder direkt mit "lsb_release -d"
<NTQ> super, danke
<Glocke> hallo zusammen :)
<Glocke> ich hab grade ein lange überfälliges upgrade auf 16.04.02 LTS gemacht ... und jetzt dreht die kiste durch xD
<Glocke> ich komme nach dem login nicht mehr auf meinen desktop. das unity menü bleibt weg (wallpaper ist da) und zig Problem-ist-aufgetreten-Meldungen kommen xD
<Glocke> Zugriff aufs Terminal klappt allerdings... hat jmd ne idee wie ich rausfinde was kaputt ist? :D
<jokrebel> Glocke: Wenn "nur" die Grafische Oberfläche nicht mehr hochkommt wären wohl die Logs von X der erste Anlaufpunkt
<jokrebel> .xsession-errors im /home und XOrg... in /var/log
<Glocke> .xsession-errors sieht i.O. aus
<jokrebel> na dann..,   ...sicher?
<Glocke> sieht genauso aus wie bei dem rechner bei dem ich gerade online bin^^
<Glocke> im Xorg Log steht was von Setting mode "NULL" im Zusammenhang mit Nvidia.. hat das upgrade meinen treiber oder ne einstellung davon gekillt?
<Glocke> omg xD genau davor hatte ich vor dem upgrade angst :D
<jokrebel> such mal nach "EE" oder zeig uns beides in nem NoPasteService. Bisher ist das alles nur spekulation. Und wenn Du schon dabei bist: Ein lspci (um hoffentlich näheres über Deine Grafik zu erfahren) wär auch nicht schlecht
<Glocke> pasten wird schwierig :D
<Glocke> lscpi sagt Nvidia GF109M [GeForce GT540M] -- ist nen Laptop btw
<Glocke> "EE" taucht im Xorg log nicht auf (nur 1x ganz oben wo die Legende ist)
<Glocke> OMG... service lightdm restart .... jetzt flackern nach dem login meine desktop icons auf :D
<Glocke> und "Entschuldigung, Ubuntu 16.04 hat einen internen Fehler festgestellt" :D
<Glocke> bzgl. indicator-dateime-service oO
<Glocke> technisch gesehen bin ich eingeloggt :D icons flackern auf, kein unity-menu.. steuerung nahezu unmöglich :D ich such mal ob ich noch nen interessanten log finde
<jokrebel> hmmm ... dann bleibt halt nur orakeln und viel Glück wünschen (sorry meine Glaskugel ist grad in der Wäsche)
<Glocke> ich weiß grad auch nicht wie ich am besten über den fehler berichten kann :D
<jokrebel> mit kompletten Pastes
<Glocke> sag mir wie ich terminal-only paste und ich mach
<Glocke> inzwischen flackert noch mehr und ich komm ich kein terminal mehr rein :D
<_moep_> Glocke: pastebinit installieren
<jokrebel> !pastebinit
<le_bot> Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben z.B. `ls /etc  direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Glocke> installieren kann ich gerade nichts,  der upgrade-prozess will fortgesetzt werden (der war fehlgeschlagen mit ein paar sinnlosen paketen wie libreoffice etc.)
<_moep_> dann kill den
<tomreyn> sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Glocke> das hab ich jetzt auch vor :D bin gerade im live-modus mit ner alten DVD und sichere daten :D
<Glocke> 17.04. lädt
<Glocke> (iso download)
<jokrebel> Glocke: Wenn Dein do-release-upgrade gar nicht richtig zu Ende laufen konnte, solltest Du erst mal das fertig laufen lassen
<jokrebel> und Daten sichert man vor nem Upgrade ;-/
<Glocke> das lief zuende und meckerte mit paketen die fehler versursachten. habs nochmal anlaufen lassen und dann ging's angeblich. nachm reboot war die kiste tot
<Glocke> naja das sichern ist kein problem mit live dvd und externer hdd^^
<Glocke> sind paar mehr GB als dass ich
<Glocke> *ich's auf verdacht machen wollte :D
<Glocke> glaube an das gute etc.
<jokrebel> aber die "erzählten" Fehlermeldung lassen hat maximal Vermutungen zu...
<Glocke> glaub ich ;D
<jokrebel> Glocke: Du kennst Murphy?
<Glocke> ^^
<Glocke> und genau in diesem moment zickt mein inet rum ... 150kb/s oO nee da installier ich lieber 16.x statt 17.04 :D 
<jokrebel> 16.04 wenn dann! 16.10 wird in kürze nicht mehr supportet
<jokrebel> oder har jetzt schon?
<jokrebel> gar
<Glocke> kp ich seh zu dass ich doch das 17.04.  lade
<Glocke> die 16.04. die ich hab is x86 :-!
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: diesen Monat
<jokrebel> Glocke: Na vielleicht kann Dein (alter?) Rechner ja auch kein x64?...
<jokrebel> aber ohne Infos ist da Hilfe schwer
<Glocke> ich hab kp warum das x86 is :D
<Glocke> hab jetzt nen 17.04. iso organisiert^^
<Glocke> nervig ist nur, es war nen dualboot :D
<jokrebel> klingt leider alles leicht ohne Plan angegangen. Sorry
<Glocke> naja es war "nur" als kleines update geplant :D
<Glocke> hat bisher immer geklappt^^
<Glocke> jaja murphy unso^^
<jokrebel> ein Release-Upgrade ist nunmal kein "kleines Update". Aber vielleicht ist mit entsprechenden bereits anfeorderten Information noch was zu retten. Aber mit weiter rumspekulieren werden wir vermutlich kein Lösung herbeschwören können
<Glocke> das sauberste ist vermutlich ne komplette neuinstallation
<Glocke> und die läuft gerade an
<jokrebel> na dann! Foof luck
<jokrebel> Good sogar
<Glocke> danke :)
<megadorus> Nabend. Jemand ne Idee worans liegen könnte, dass ich keinerlei FTP Verbindungen mit meinem Lubuntu herstellen kann?
<megadorus> Internet funktioniert ansonsten wunderbar. Nur ich bekomme ums Verrecken keine FTP-Verbindung hergestellt. Weder mit gFTP, Filezilla, noch LFTP.
<Frickelpit> lubuntu als client oder als server?
<megadorus> Als client. Habs in ner Virtualbox VM installiert.
<Frickelpit> nimm mal das terminal mit pftp -v <server>
<megadorus> Connection timed out
<Frickelpit> kommst du generell an den Server dran? ping oder telnet mal testen.
<megadorus> Scheint ja fast als wär ne Firewall oder ähnliches im Spiel, die das Protokoll blockiert.
<megadorus> Also der Server ist definitiv online, aber moment..
<megadorus> Okay ping funktioniert schon mal.
<Frickelpit> nimm mal telnet mit beiden ports
<megadorus> Welche beiden ports meinst du?
<Frickelpit> na die beiden Ports von ftp
<megadorus> Also bei Port 21 bleibt's bei "Trying <IP>..."
<megadorus> Ah, sehr gut. Bei Port 22 scheints zu funktionieren.
<Frickelpit> 22 ist ssh
<megadorus> Ah okay ^^
<megadorus> Bei Port 20 bleibts auch wieder bei "Trying <IP>..."
<Frickelpit> ist das ein öffentlicher Server oder deiner?
<megadorus> Ist meiner.
<megadorus> Habs zumindest mit einigen öffentlichen über gFTP probiert, da warn nämlich einige als Bookmark drin.
<megadorus> Also am Server liegts definitiv nicht, komm nämlich unter Windows mit WinSCP problemlos rein.
<mikemator> nimm mal das protokoll sftp, was ueber port 22 geht, wie winscp
<megadorus> Wobei, da benutz ich allerdings SFTP über Port 22.
<Frickelpit> schau mal auf deinem Server, ob der auf den beiden Ports lauscht
<Frickelpit> und welchen ftp-Server nutzt du?
<megadorus> Puh, gute Frage. Istn VPS von Vultr mit nem vorkonfigurierten LEMP Stack.
<megadorus> Mit welchem Befehl kann ich denn nachsehen, auf welchen Ports der lauscht?
<Glocke> Hallo zusammen ^^
<megadorus> Hab versucht rauszufinden, welcher FTP Server installiert ist mit "apt list --installed" aber dort ist anscheinend kein apt installiert, weiß leider nicht wie ich das sonst noch nachsehen könnte.
<megadorus> Hi Glocke :)
<Glocke> normalerweise müsste nen rechner mit dvd-laufwerk doch von ner 17.04. dvd (iso mit brasero als "abbild" gebrannt) von dvd-booten können, oder? :D:D:D
<Glocke> ich dreh grad voll frei xD
<Frickelpit> megadorus: netstat -tulpn
<Glocke> hab den einen rechner damit installieren können; der andere übergeht die dvd (obwohl ich auf dem anderen rechner gerade vom selben laufwerk was anderes booten konnte) .____. 
<megadorus> Danke :) Scheint nur auf Port 22 zu lauschen.
<megadorus> Kein Wunder also ^^
<megadorus> Huh, jetzt wenn ich Port 22 nehm klappts gleich beim ersten Versuch mit Filezilla.
<megadorus> Tausend Dank Frickelpit!
<Frickelpit> np
<Frickelpit> 22 ist halt SFTP
<Frickelpit> ist eh die bessere Wahl ;-)
<megadorus> Mein ich auch, ehrlich gesagt wundere ich mich grad selber warum ich's überhaupt mit Port 21 versucht hab ^^
<megadorus> Lieber erstmal drei andere FTP clients installiert bevor ich auf die Idee kam mal den Port zu wechseln :D
<Glocke> ist hier jmd nen hardcore bios experte? :D
<_moep_> frag halt einfach
<_moep_> metafraen mag keiner
<Glocke> welche gründe kann es haben dass mein einer rechner von der dvd booten kann und der andere nicht? er versucht's aber lädt dann trotzdem von der festplatte
<Glocke> geht um ne ubuntu 17.04 installation ;)
<nagetier> Glocke: kannst du ihn auf nur von dvd booten einstellen?
<Glocke> ich kann von sogar von ner anderen alten ubuntu dvd booten ^^
<Glocke> ähm nur auf dvd only geht aber er lädt trotzdem von der hdd
<nagetier> ahja :)
<nagetier> jo
<Glocke> also meine 15.10 x64 geht, die 16.04 x86 geht... die 17.04 x64 geht nicht
<Glocke> aber die dvd an sicht geht ... hab damit den rechner - an dem ich gerade sitze - installiert
<Glocke> #verwirrt
<Glocke> welche gründe könnte das haben? :)
<Glocke> :D
<Glocke> *glaskugel* ^^
<jokrebel> Glocke: Das alte 32 vs. 64 Bit Problem vielleicht? Hast Du denn inzwischen sicher überprüft, ob der Rechner überhaupt  64 Nit kann
<jokrebel> und meine Glaskugel ist immer noch in der Reinigung
<jokrebel> Bit sogar
<Glocke> auf dem rechner bootet ne alte 64 bit version :)
<Glocke> nur die neue nicht ^^
<Glocke> ich zieh gerade ubuntustudio (ich wollte den eh in der richtung verwenden); vllt klappt das ja
<calyfo> Hallo, ich habe nach einer Installation von Kubuntu 17.04 auf einem Asus x541n kein Internet. Sowohl W-Lan als auch Lan funktionieren nicht. Im KDE-Netzwerkprogramm werde ich immer als verbunden angezeigt, aber eine Verbindung zum Internet habe ich trotzdem nicht.
<jokrebel> dann kann der vielleicht nicht mit nem aktuellen 64bit Kernel? Komm ma endlich mit genaueren Hardware Infos rüber - Diese Rumraterei ist nach wie vor nicht Zielführend
<calyfo> Das hier https://askubuntu.com/questions/902992/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-wi-fi-not-working-mac-address-keeps-changing/905019#905019 habe ich versucht, hat nichts gebracht
<le_bot> Title: networking - Ubuntu GNOME 17.04: wi-fi not working -- mac address keeps changing? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Glocke> jokrebel ... Pentium D 2x 3Ghz 64 Bit. mehr spuckt mir das win7 (was atm drauf ist) nicht zur cpu aus
<Glocke> board ist nen gigabyte P35-DS3
<Glocke> aka alt
<Glocke> der boot bringt aber auch keine fehlermeldung... er tut so als wäre keine dvd im laufwerk. das hochgefahrene win7 zeigt die dvd aber an
<calyfo> Ja also der hat 4.10.0-19. Was genau braucht ihr denn? Ich würde euch jetzt ja die lspci-Ausgabe geben, aber das müsste ich dann alles per Hand abschreiben 
<jokrebel> Glocke: Pentium D mag durchaus Probleme mit einem aktuellen 64bit Linux haben
<Glocke> calyfo ich glaub hier kollidieren gerade zwei probleme :D
<Glocke> schön jokrebel :D
<calyfo> Glocke, sorry, ich dachte jokrebel meinte mich mit den Hardware-Infos
<Glocke> ich will die hütte auf 8 gb aufrüsten, da entfällt die 32bit-notfall-option allerdings
<Glocke> (8 gb ram)
<jokrebel> Pentum D mit 8 GB RAM? oO
<jokrebel> Glocke: Und ich bin (das können viele bestätigen) jemand der sehr gerne alte Hardware so lange als möglich am laufen hält :-/
<calyfo> Es kann übrigens auch nicht am Internet selbst liegen, weil das mit allen anderen Geräten im Netzwerk einwandfrei funktioniert :(
<Glocke> jokrebel .. definiere alt :D
<Glocke> oh... die wurden bis 2008 gebaut... ok :D
<calyfo> Und in den Fritzbox Einstellungen wird der fragliche Laptop auch als verbunden angezeigt...
<jokrebel> Glocke: sogar Pentium 3 und 4 .... aber das ist ziemlich Off-Topic hier
<nagetier> Glocke: nochmal brennen, aber langsamer würde ich versuchen (falls möglich)
<jokrebel> calyfo: vielleicht einfach ein DNS Problem?
<nagetier> Glocke: evtl geht der Controller vom jetzigen Board damit anders um.. wobei ich auch dachte das würde eher im Laufwerk liegen
<Glocke> was meinste genau mit "eher [a]m laufwerk liegen"?
<nagetier> Glocke: Die Fehlerkorrektur
<Glocke> ich steh grad aufm schlauch :D
<calyfo> jokrebel: Was würde man denn bei so einem Problem machen? Ich kenne mich leider nicht aus
<Glocke> jokrebel... ich finde nichts dass nen Pentium D keine 8 GB Ram mitmacht. Zu meinem Board finde ich ne Aussage (max. 8 GB). bist du sicher?
<nagetier> Glocke: Die DVD bootet nicht, einzige erkennbare Unterschied zum anderen Rechner, wo das klappt, ist der Controller, der mag die DVD nicht, andere aber schon.. mach sie ihm schmackhafter :)
<Glocke> du meinst er mag diese konkrete DVD nicht?
<nagetier> ja
<Glocke> okaaaaay :D
<nagetier> ist doch wohl offensichtlich, oder nicht
<Glocke> weiß nicht ob das so offensichtlich ist :D
<Glocke> vllt isses auch wie jok sagt die kernelversion die auf der cpu nicht läuft
<nagetier> ja, ich auch nicht, aber etwas anderes kann man nicht mehr ausschließen :)
<Glocke> tatsache ist es geht nicht :D
<calyfo> jokrebel: Also mit meinem sehr begrenzten Wissen bezüglich Netzwerken und all diesem Zeug würde ich sagen, dass du wahrscheinlich recht hast. Wenn ich "ping ubuntuusers.de" eingebe, kommt "name or service not known". Wenn ich "ping 213.95.41.4" eingebe geht es aber...
<jokrebel> oder war das ein Pentium M? PAE war das Stichwort glaub ich Glocke 
<calyfo> Aber was mache ich da jetzt? Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, tut mir wirklich leid
<Glocke> jokrebel also auf der intel seite finde ich zu meiner CPU keine höchstangabe zum ram
<Glocke> btw D 830 isses glaube genau genommen
<jokrebel> Glocke: Schau doch einfach mal ... wie war das ... bei /proc/cpu/info oder so ob Deine CPU ein PAE Flag zeigt
<Glocke> da is kein ubuntu drauf :D
<Glocke> NOCH nicht ^^
<Glocke> aber laut intel hat er PAE
<nagetier> jokrebel: zeigt der Core2 hier aber auch
<Glocke> ubuntustudio 17.04 x64 bootet
<nagetier> ja dann ;)
<Glocke> das dvd laufwerk ist glaube noch älter als der prozessor :D
<Glocke> das unterstützt glaube deine theorie, nagetier :)
<calyfo_> Also wenn ich in den Netzwerkeinstellungen bei "Anderer DNS-Server" 8.8.8.8 eintrage geht es auch nicht
<nagetier> Glocke: der Kernel dürfte zumindest heraus sein
<Glocke> zum glück :)
<Glocke> bin ich froh :D
<Glocke> ich hatte mich eigentlich gefreut als ich die alte kiste ausgegraben hab und 2x3GHz sah :D
<nagetier> steht nur noch dieses verrückte "Warum" im Raum :) aber egal, ist ja eh was du wolltest
<Glocke> :)
<Glocke> ich hätte danach eh nen lowlatency-kernel installiert :D
<nagetier> nur wenn man ihn auch wirklich benötigt
<Glocke> jo, ich arbeite mit jack und ardour
<nagetier> Glocke: ist beim aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr wirklich nötig, für deine vorgesehenen Zwecke (vermute ich)
<Glocke> audio recording? :D
<nagetier> genügt imho der generic
<nagetier> und hat wenn dann auch Vorteile
<nagetier> musst du zuvor mal genau abklären
<Glocke> naja ich kann's auf dem normalen ubuntu ja testen :D
<Glocke> bin weg. danke für eure nerven nagetier und jokrebel :) cya
<barry_> hallo, weiß jmd wie ich mit xargs klammern an wget leiten kann? "xsel -bo | sed "s/0.jpg/{0..20}.jpg/g" | xargs wget" wenn ich es mit echo teste, wird dir url richtig angezeigt
<Glocke> hallo ;D
<Glocke> ich hab gerade "Mir" für mich entdeckt und zu hassen gelernt... verschiedene Programme starten mit folgender Fehlermeldung nicht mehr: https://pastebin.com/NXjFSiZm (Ubuntu 17.04 64 Bit). Diverse Google-Ergebnisse helfen mir da irgendwie nicht weiter. Wie kann man das Mir-Problem beheben?
<le_bot> Title: Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_desktop_mirclient.so.3.0.0' [QPA] QM - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<barry_> also falls es jmd interessiert, ich habe für mein problem eine lösung gefunden "for i in {0..20}; do xsel -bo | sed "s/0.jpg/$i.jpg/g" | xargs wget -q; done", nicht der gewünschte weg, aber das ziel stimmt =)
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-08
<luclass_> moin moin... ist ein arduino-user online ?
<luclass_> kann mir jemand bezüglich serial-port helfen ?
<nagetier> luclass_: du musst deine eigentliche Frage stellen
<luclass> wie kann ich dir serielle schnittstelle konfigurirern
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<le_bot> Title: SerialConsoleHowto - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> für ne serielle login-console, falls du das willst, luclass 
<tomreyn> hmm das ist jetzt nicht systemd-spezifisch aber ich denke das klappt auch so wie unter "server setup -> 1)"
<sonotos> hi, ich hab ein stranges problem mit meinem laptop, hab 16.4 frisch installiert. hab eine intel 630  und eine nvidia gtx 1070m   und die kiste erkennt partou nicht den bildschirm des laptops
<sonotos> externe ausgänge werden aber bedient
<sonotos> also mit nem monitor dran bekomme ich ein bild, nur auf dem bildschirm des monitors bleibt alles schwarz selbst wenn ich in die console switche
<Lengsdorfer> hallo. hat die kiste vielleicht so einen fn shortcut, um das display abzuschalten? ich hab hier so ein uraltes netbook, das man mit fn+F12 von internem auf externem display schalten kann.
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-09
<jokrebel> sonotos: Aber BIOS und Grub ist noch zu sehen? Oder das auch schon nicht?
<sonotos> guten morgen jokrebel
<sonotos> ja, grub und auch der bootvorgang bis zu dem moment wo gdm / bzw. lightgdm startet ( was ist gerade nochmal standart bei ubuntu? )
<sonotos> wenn ich den rechner ausmache kommt kurz bevor er ausgeht auch nochmal das bild auf den monitor zurück
<sonotos> das gleiche ist auch bei der installation, beim boote von der cd sieht man erst mal ne weile die bootsequenz, danach ist das bild nur noch auf den externen monitoren
<jokrebel> lightdm denke ich
<jokrebel> auch ohne externen kein Bild? Und schon nach Spezialtasten gesucht?
<jokrebel> Und der externe wird an was für einem Anschluss gesteckt?
<sonotos> die externen haben sofort bild, displayport und hdmi geht beides out of the box
<sonotos> auch ohne externen kein bild
<sonotos> spezialtasten zum durchswitchen hab ich gecheckt unter windows gingen die
<sonotos> unter linux kein effekt
<jokrebel> also ohne externe schon beim booten
<sonotos> ja schon beim booten
<jokrebel> die X logs schon gesichtet?
<sonotos> sekunde ich boote die kiste nochmal
<sonotos> den ubuntu startscreen sehe ich
<sonotos> nun flackert das bild leicht und ich bin nur noch auf extern
<sonotos> var/log/x.log?
<jokrebel> und im Home die .xsession-errors*
<sonotos> im xsession-erros beschwert er sich nur, dass er brltty at :0 nicht findet
<sonotos> klingt nach braille device
<sonotos> mom ich installier mal nen irc client und paste das xorg.log
<sonotos> ich seh aber nichts auffälliges
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch mal probieren in den Grafikeinstellungen zB, mal die Auflösung stark runter setzen. Grade bei Klonescreen ist vielleicht einfach nur die unter HDMI genutzte Einstellung viel zu hoch für den eingebauten
<sonotos> der screen selbst wird schon nicht erkannt
<sonotos> mom ich such  nochmal das command mit dem man die screens ausgeben konnte
<sonotos> xrandr --query zeigt 2 screens 
<sonotos> beim 2ten kann er aber scheins keine auflösungen erkennen
<dbonsch> https://pastebin.com/twncW6GQ
<le_bot> Title: xrandr --query Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sonotos> siehe pastebin
<jokrebel> mit diesen Hybrid Grafikkarten kenn ich mich halt gar ned aus. Und man hört oft von Problemen. Was genau ist das denn für ein Laptop?
<sonotos> schenker xmg selbst zusammen gestellt
<sonotos> https://www.mysn.de/xmg-pro-gaming-laptops/xmg-p507-kbl
<le_bot> Title: XMG P507 PRO Gaming Laptop 2017 (at www.mysn.de)
<sonotos> von dem gaming ned irritieren lassen, man bekommt in der regel einfach die gleiche hardware wie in business wesentlich günstiger (ok und kann in der freizeit dann doch zocken)
<sonotos> tut mir leid, ich muss mich jetzt um meinen sohn kümmern. sonst hab ich hier nen aufstand. ist es für dich ok wenn ich da später nochmal auf dich zu kommen? heute nachmittag / abend ist es ruhiger
<sonotos> auf jeden fall vielen dank schonmal für die hielfe bis jetzt
<sonotos> ps ich hab auch die aktuellsten treiber von nividia und intel installiert. das wars noch nicht vermute ich. ich denk ich muss eher ne art custom config einspielen für den bildschirm, dass er erkannt wird
<gkm_> moin
<gkm_> seit neuem geht kein netzwerkkabel mehr
<gkm_> ubuntu studio lts aktuell
<bonestorm> 2~3
<jokrebel> gkm_: Rechner, Switch und Router bereits resettet?
<gkm_> jo
<gkm_> wlan geht
<nagetier> gkm_: route auf deinem Ubuntu gibt eine default zu deinem Router aus?
<gkm_> ?
<gkm_> es ist als wär kein kabel dran
<gkm_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<gkm_> enp9s0    no wireless extensions.
<Frickelpit> enp9s0 ist aber nicht dein wlan
<Frickelpit> Was sagt denn ip a und ip r?
<gkm_> aber das kabel oder
<gkm_> wlan ist problemlos
<nagetier> gkm_: wo ist denn dann noch dein Problem?
<gkm_> kabelnetz geht nicht
<Frickelpit> steckt denn ein Kabel drin?
<nagetier> :)
<de_wwwolf> dadamm
<OhneName> suche den sven :D
<de_wwwolf> Wuff
<OhneName> aaaah :D
<de_wwwolf> :-d
<de_wwwolf> IRC mit 4k Auflösung iss krass
<OhneName> wuff und wolf und dein bild hat schon alles gesagt
<OhneName> muss mich erstmal um meine freundin kümmern, die hat nacht schicht :D
<de_wwwolf> ärmste Grüße an und von Unbekannt hab das auch lange gemacht :-/ 
<OhneName> ich hasse das auc 
<jokrebel> öhhm
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<OhneName> ok danke für den hinweis :)
<gkm> hi mein kabelnetzwerk geht nicht mehr kann mir jemand helfen bitte
<gkm> wlan verbindung steht
<oxtobear> wlan ist kabelloses netzwerk
<gkm> am kabel liegt es nicht funktioniert in anderem system
<gkm> ist klar
<gkm> ich will aber das es mit kabel geht
<gkm> bis vor 2 tagen ging es auch
<jokrebel> das WLAN hast Du derweilen deaktiviert gehabt?
<gkm> ja
<jokrebel> wir die Netzwerkkarte erkannt?
<gkm> wie kann ich das testen?
<jokrebel> erst mal mit lspci (oder lsusb) ob sie überhaupt da ist
<gkm> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<gkm> ist es das?
<jokrebel> man könnte vielleicht auch mal kurz mit ner LiveCD testen. Könnte ja schließlich auch ein Hardwareproblem sein. Laptop oder Standrechner? On-Board-LAN?
<jokrebel> gkm: Das dürfte eher die WLAN Karte sein
<gkm> nene live gehts
<gkm> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<jokrebel> was sagt ein ifconfig -a
<gkm> enp9s0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse f0:4d:a2:66:13:4e  
<gkm>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
<gkm>           RX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
<gkm>           TX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
<gkm>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
<gkm>           RX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<gkm>           inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
<gkm>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
<gkm>           RX-Pakete:2255 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
<gkm>           TX-Pakete:2255 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
<gkm>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1 
<gkm>           RX-Bytes:169235 (169.2 KB)  TX-Bytes:169235 (169.2 KB)
<jokrebel> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<gkm> wlp4s0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:26:c7:fb:62:ac  
<gkm>           inet Adresse:192.168.178.23  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
<gkm>           inet6-Adresse: fe80::198d:eef8:2195:471e/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
<gkm>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
<gkm>           RX-Pakete:8253 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
<gkm>           TX-Pakete:6141 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
<jokrebel> herje
<gkm>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
<gkm>           RX-Bytes:4563434 (4.5 MB)  TX-Bytes:1242735 (1.2 MB)
<gkm> acchja
<gkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25055231/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> und das bräuchten wir natürlich, wenn die WLAN Verbindung deaktiviert ist
<sash_> Vielleicht einfach im Networkmanager deaktiviert oder so?
<OhneName> Hallo, kennt jemand ein gutes Musikprogramm wie z.B. den Magic Music Maker ????
<gkm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25055264/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gkm> Ardour ist gut
<nagetier> OhneName: https://lmms.io/
<le_bot> Title: LMMS • Home (at lmms.io)
<jokrebel> gkm: Und wie sash_ schon sagte mal im Networkmanager sschaun
<OhneName> danke! :)
<gkm> nachwas schauen?
<jokrebel> na besipielsweise - verbindungen bearbeiten - Ethernet ....
<gkm> ja da komm ich nicht klar
<gkm> was muss wie eingestellt sein
<gkm> ich habe da keine ahnung ging alles bis vor kurzen
<jokrebel> bei Allgemein sollten zB. 2 Haken gesetzt sein
<jokrebel> automatisch Verbinden und alle Benutzer
<gkm> ja
<gkm> gerät wird nicht verwaltet steht da
<jokrebel> vielleicht ein Treiberproblem
<mikemator> das interface bekommt keine ipaddr, der steht auf apipa. schsu mal ob du im networkmanager suf dhcp stellen kannst
<gkm> dhcp automatisch
<mikemator> wie sieht die /etc/network/interfaces aus
<jokrebel> ggf. hat auch einfach der DHCP-Server grad keine Lust zu verteilen. Macht meine Fritzbox auch ab und an. Router (und Rechner) neu gestartet -> passt alles wieder
<mikemator> ^
<gkm> neustart hatte ich
<gkm> auto lo
<gkm> iface lo inet loopback
<jokrebel> 20:50:42        gkm | neustart hatte ich <--- von was allem?
<gkm> fritz-box und pc
<gkm> live system geht ja
<jokrebel> noch n switch auch noch irgendwo?
<gkm> nö
<mikemator> deine interfaces is kaputt, wenn das alles is
<gkm> live boot funktioniert aber
<jokrebel> in meiner steht auch nicht mehr (mal vom einleitenden Eintrag abgesehen)
<gkm> die kabelverbindung
<gkm> bis glei
<mikemator> ach so, ubuntu nutzt den NM und nicht die interfaces
<jokrebel> ^
<gkm> live system gerade nochmal getestet und in den einstellungen ist auch nix anders 
<gkm> verflixt was ist das nur
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu? Welcher Kernel? Mal testhalber nen älteren Kernel in Grub probieren?
<gkm> älterer kernel und als gast gehts auch nicht
<jokrebel> wie schon gesagt; möglicherweise ein Problem mit dem Treiber für die NIC. Aber ich muss jetzt leider weg
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-02
<nicole> Hi! :)
<nils_2> hallo nicole 
<uniCATx> Hallo Leute, bei Terminal - Aktualisierung von Xubuntu 16.04 (während des Ablaufs von dist-upgrade) erscheint seit ca. 6 Monaten automatisch das Aktualisierungsverwaltungsfenster (grafisch). Früher war das nicht der Fall. Wie schalte ich es aus?
<uniCATx> mit anderen Worten: Terminalaktualisierung stößt den Prozess der grafischen Aktualisierung an.
<uniCATx> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> Guck mal bei "Software & Updates", da solltest du im "Updates"-Tab einstellen können, wann der Updater aufgeht
<dadrc> `pkexec software-properties-gtk` sollte den Dialog direkt öffnen
<uniCATx> dadrc, https://imgur.com/a/l1oyCiP das sind meine Einstellungen in S&U und Update-Notifier.desktop...
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<uniCATx> dadrc, was ich mich frage, ist die Beziehung zwischen den 2. Prozessen: Update Terminal und Update GUI
<jokrebel> im Hintergrund wird ja wohl das selbe passieren. Willst Du, dass die GUI nicht drauf reagiert musst Du es in "Anwendungen&Aktualisierungen" im Reiter "Aktualisierungen" auf "niemals" stellen
<dadrc> uniCATx, naja, die benutzen drunter das gleiche Paketsystem
<dadrc> Also kriegt der Updater mit, dass es Updates gibt und zeigt die an
<dadrc> Wenn du das "Sofort anzeigen" änderst, sollte der Updater auch nicht mehr aufgehen
<uniCATx> jokrebel, alles , was auf "niemals" gestellt werden kann, ist schon so voreingestellt, siehe: https://imgur.com/a/l1oyCiP
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<dadrc> Aber momentan hast du ihn halt so eingestellt, dass er bei verfügbaren Sicherheitsupdates sofort aufgeht
<dadrc> Also macht er das =)
<jokrebel> und das andere stellste auf das maximal mögliche
<jokrebel> wenn man das denn tatsächlich so will, weil man es _sicher_ selbst und ständig und sofort macht
<jokrebel> +händisch
<uniCATx> dadrc, das Problem ist es, das die "sofort Anzeige" nur bedingt, sprich : Terminal-Updade , funktioniert:)
<uniCATx> also, es wird nicht sofort angezeigt, sondern nur dann, wenn ich im Terminal aktiv werde...
<dadrc> Ja, weil du dann die Paketlisten aktualisierst
<dadrc> Ansonsten passiert das nie, weil du ja das automatische Aktualisieren der Paketlisten auf "Niemals" gestellt hast
<jokrebel> ansonsten passiert das irgendwann im Hintergrund und poppt dann auf
<dadrc> Das Ding macht echt genau das, was da konfiguriert ist.
<uniCATx> ok. ich denke, ich habe es gerafft. ich danke Euch:) dadrc & jokrebel 
<uniCATx> ich habe jetzt die automatische Suche auf : wöchentlich gestellt. bin gespannt , ob sich da etwas verändert bezüglich der Problematik. THX:)
<jokrebel> man könnte auch einfach warten bis die GUI fertig ist, die dann mit "später" abbrechen und dann das Update mit dem Terminal machen
<jokrebel> oder auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration/#Benachrichtigung-kurz-nach-dem-Einloggen-erhalten lesen
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> N'Abend. Ich rette gerade eine ziemlich defekte HDD mit ddrescue. Läuft seit ca. 2 Tagen. Leider hab ich kein Log angelegt. Weiß jemand ob ddrescue irgendwo ein temporäres Log anlegt? 
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, das wird nur geschrieben, wenn man es explizit aktiviert
<Heliophob> Moin zusammen. 
<Heliophob> Kennt jemand ein Monitoring-Tool wo ich mehrere Domains im Hintergrund intervallartig auf Erreichbarkeit prüfen kann und mir das Tool bei Einbruch eine Meldung gibt?
<Frickelpit> icinga/zabbix/nagios/check_mk/…
<Frickelpit> Da kannste dir quasi was aussuchen
<Heliophob> Klasse, danke! Ich schaue mir die mal an... 
<nicole> ich habe check_mk im Einsatz :)
<Frickelpit> Heliophob: https://sysadmin.it-landscape.info/
<le_bot> Title: IT Landscape for sysadmins (at sysadmin.it-landscape.info)
<Frickelpit> Da findet man generell zu nahezu allem etwas.
<Heliophob> klasse, das hilft... 
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-03
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab ein App-Image im Downloadordner gestartet, es fragte mich, ob es sich im Desktop integrieren soll. Wo mach ich das denn wieder weg?
<stevieh> aha, aus .local/share/applications wegmachen
<nicole> Nabend! :)
<jokrebel> guten Abend nicole 
<nicole> hi jokrebel :) na den Tag gut herum bekommen?
<jokrebel> geht so, Aber für solche Unterhaltungen die nichts mit Ubuntu Support zu tun haben gibt es extra einen eigenen Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic - nicht wundern wenn hier kaum anderes zu lesen ist
<nicole> sagt mal wie ist denn die "beste" herangehensweise wenn ich "Updates" prüfen und installieren möchte? 
<nicole> apt-get update, dann upgrade und dann dist-upgrade? oder einfach nur update und dist-upgrade? 
<tomreyn> nicole: wenn du regelmäßig updatest, dann reicht update und dann direkt dist-upgrade
<koegs> nicole: "apt update" und "apt full-upgrade"
<tomreyn> du kannst das aber auch automatisieren
<tomreyn> !info unattended-upgrades
<le_bot> tomreyn: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<tomreyn> pfft
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/unattended-upgrades
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- unattended-upgrades (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> nicole: Ich nehm ja inzwischen immer apt full-upgrade
<dreamon> Verwendet hier jemand terminator unter 18.04 ? seit heute kann ich über rechte Maustaste "Eigene Befehle" keine mehr ausführen. Die werden einfach nicht eingefügt. 
<jokrebel> was ist denn terminator überhaupt?
 * jokrebel kennt nur den Schwarzenegger
<dreamon> jokrebel, Das ist ein Terminal mit tiling und viele sonstige Erweiterungen. → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminator/
<le_bot> Title: Terminator › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> und wofür braucht man ein pythonprogramm für terminal kram?
<dreamon> Hatte ich doch geschrieben. tiling und ich hab so ne schöne eigene Befehleliste die ich schön aufrufen konnte. Z.B. Wenn nach Suspend mal wieder meine Maus nicht geht. STRG+T und dort dann menu auf und auswäheln .
<jokrebel> schon allein "Im Gegensatz zu Programmen wie Screen oder tmux wird jedoch explizit ein XServer (grafischer Desktop) benötigt." sagt mir, dass ich mit tmux nix faksch mach sondern im gegenteil da noch alles abfangen kann selbst wenn X (zB. bei nem update) abkackt
<dreamon> Ich finde du machst gerade eine Thema Verfehlung. Ich wollte nur wissen ob das problem auch jemand hat. 
<jokrebel> aber das nur nebenbei
<dreamon> Wollte nicht belehrt werden. 
<jokrebel> hast ja recht
<jokrebel> ich ja eigentlich auch ned
<dreamon> Ich verwende auch Screen, aber in dem Fall vermisse ich es einfach.
<jokrebel> aber dann wirst Du auf jemand anderen warten müssen. 
<dreamon> Vielleicht weißt du was zu meinem Mausproblem .. seit neuestem hab ich gelegentlich nach Suspend keine Maussteuerung mehr. 
<jokrebel> Halte hat einfach nicht mehr viel auf Terminals, die auf X angewiesen sind. Und auch wenn es wieder belehrend wirkt; ich liebe byobu
<dreamon> Erst ein "sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse" und dann geht die Maus wieder
<dreamon> Kenn ich nicht. Kann man damit bestimmt befehlsfolgen abspeichern und schnell über Menu abrufen?
<dreamon> Habe immer meine Probleme mit der Syntax und hab ich gerne schnellen Zugriff auf bestimmte Befehle die ausgeführt werden sollen.
<jokrebel> nuja - um Suspend mach ich an Rechner die nach dem Aufwecken irgendwelche Macken von sich geben  dann auch große Bögen. Jahre der Verzweiflung haben mich gelehrt, dass Ruhezustand entweder OOTB geht oder halt nicht; aber dann ist es auch vergebene Liebesmüh, das zu versuchen in den Griff zu bekommen. (meine persönliche Erfahrung ondly)
<jokrebel> only
<dreamon> Ist seit 18.04 aufgetreten. naja.
<nils_2> gibt es dafür nicht "alias" ?
<jokrebel> nils_2: durchaus möglich
<dreamon> Naja. etwas komfort hätte ich schon gewollt. ein pulldownmenu oder sowas, wäre schon schick
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-04
<stevieh> hmm... mein gitlab sagt beim updaten auf 16.04, ich sollte doch zuerst bitte auf die letzte 10er Version updaten, bevor ich auf 11 gehe. Wie mach ich denn das mit ubuntu bordmitteln?
<_moep_> du nutzt doch sicher das omnibus paket, oder stevieh?
<stevieh> ich denke nicht, ich hab das einfach mit apt install installiert...
<stevieh> ah, dann wohl doch :-)
<stevieh> _moep_: und dann?
<stevieh> apt-get install gitlab-ce=10.7.6-ce.0 habs...
<_moep_> stevieh: sry ^^
<stevieh> wie ich dieses drexmöhre hasse, dass sie nicht stabil von usb3 bootet
<LupusE> erwahrungsgemaess liegt es meist an dem device, nicht am host
<stevieh> es muss irgendwas mit dem usb bios mode zu tun haben, wenn der kernel mal oben ist, geht es 1a
<stevieh> zum glück muss ich das alle halbe jahr mal rebooten, wenn es hoch kommt...
<stevieh> [07/04/2018 12:13:32 PM] http-server.c(2141): Could not bind socket: Die Adresse wird bereits verwendet
<stevieh> boah, nervt das
<jokrebel> stevieh: Alle halbe Jahr? Klingt mutig; hängt hoffentlich nicht am Internet
<stevieh> klar hängt der am internet. 
<stevieh> aber der sollte nicht viel exposed haben.
<stevieh> und siehst ja, jetzt werde ich wieder 3h gegen dieses kack seafile kämpfen
<stevieh> hat hier jemand plan von seafile?
<stevieh> ich kapier nicht, welche komponente da an port 8000 lauschen sollte
<LupusE> ich verstehe die frage nicht.
<LupusE> es ist ein sync dienst. natuerlich muss da was lauschen, ansonstne kann doch nichts drauf syncen?
<stevieh> seafile hat mehrere Komponenten, eine ist wohl nicht erreichbar...
<LupusE> auf 8000 ist der seahub (web interface).
<LupusE> zumindest als default. abweichende einstellungen findest du in der seafile.conf
<stevieh> d.h. wenn der port 8000 nicht da ist, läuft wohl der seahub nicht...
<LupusE> der port ist immer da. die frag eist a) ob auf dme ein prozess 'lauscht'. b) ob die firewall den offen hat.
<LupusE> streng genommen ist auch die frage auf welcher ip der port genutzt wird. wenn der service an localhost:8000 gebunden ist, dann kannst du auf 192.168.0.1:8000 anfragen solange der akku haelt.
<stevieh> vorher lief das wohl mit fastcgi, aber das geht wohl jetzt nicht mehr...
<LupusE> fastcgi ist ein modul eines webservers, wenn ich mich nicht irre. das hat mehr was mit dem http dienst als mit dem seafile zu tun.
<stevieh> dieses ganze webgeraffel :-)
<stevieh> nmap localhost sollte mir wohl aber port 8000 angeben, wenn da was lauscht, oder?
<LupusE> ob ein dienst laeuft macht man auch nicht vom port abhaengig, sondern entweder über ide prozessliste (ps aux |grep <name>) oder ueber die diensteverwaltung (z.B. /etc/init.d/<name> status)
<LupusE> nmap klopft an und zeigt an ob ein port offen oder geschlossen ist. die vorraussetungen für dne erfolg sind vielfaeltig.
<LupusE> dazu muesstest du, wie oben beschrieben, auch das richtige interface nutzen. ob es auf localhost gebunden ist, das wissen wir doch gar nicht.
<stevieh> ja was weiss denn ich :-)
<stevieh> ich weiss ja noch nicht mal, ob z.B. seahub dauerhaft laufen sollte?
<stevieh> ah, aber ich komme der Sache näher, seahub ist wohl nicht gestartet und das ist ein getrennter service von seafile
<stevieh> Jul 04 14:29:12 home seahub.sh[15837]: Unknown command: 'runfcgi'
<J-BBBB> Moin, wenn ich will das mein Server keine Emails senden darf, blocke ich den Quellport 25 oder den Zielport 25?
<LupusE> emails werde an das ziel 25 gesendet. der client darf garnicht auf ports <1024 (proiviligierte ports) zugreifen.
<LupusE> err, priviligierte
<J-BBBB> ok thanks
<stevieh> LupusE: geht. Ich hab gefunden, wo ich fastcgi abstellen muss...
<LupusE> J-BBBB: aber beachte, dass 25 nur fuer unvershcluesselte smtp verbindungen gilt. verschluesselte secure-smtp verbindungen koennen gerne auch einen anderen port nutzen. gerade malware verschickt mails heutzutage seltenst ueber 25.
<stevieh> kapier nur noch nicht, warum das systemd service file nicht geht, aber von Hand starten schon.
<LupusE> die frage ist also was du damit absichenr willst und wie sicher du dich danach fuehlst.
<LupusE> stevieh: das wird dir dein logfile hoffentlich verraten.
<stevieh> gibts da noch was über journalctl -xe hinaus?
<LupusE>  /var/log/seafile ?
<J-BBBB> LupusE: ähmm ... Server kommunizieren mit dem Port 25
<LupusE> ggf seafile/ oder seafile.log oder aehnlich. sollte in der seafile.conf zu findne sein wohin er logt.
<J-BBBB> egal ob SSL/TLS oder nicht
<LupusE> J-BBBB: ähmmm. nein.
<LupusE> J-BBBB: das ist der im RFC definierte standardport fuer smtp verbindungen. aber es ist kein gesetz. daher mein hinweis.
<J-BBBB> ich rede von server zu server und nicht von client zum server
<J-BBBB> server zu server ist immer 25
<LupusE> wenn es fuer dich ausreicht, okay.
<stevieh> ne, in den seafile logs steht nix...
<stevieh> strange
<stevieh> kann eigentlich nur was mit pfaden oder environment sein.
<stevieh> ok, das geb ich mal auf und lege es zur Seite ;-)
<MokkuJiN> Hallo an alle
<MokkuJiN> ?
<MokkuJiN> lol was ist denn hier das Thema *g*
<k1l_> ubuntu support. wie es im topic steht :)
<ppq> /topic
<ppq> ;)
<MokkuJiN> ah doch jemand da 
<MokkuJiN> ;-)
<nicole> hi
<MokkuJiN> hi
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-05
<bumb> hallo leute. ich nutze lubuntu 16.04 bzw. 18.04 und möchte gerne eine film-dvd abspielen. nach einlegen der dvd öffnet sich ein kleines fenster, wo ich u. a. den vlc player zum starten der dvd anklicken kann. der vlc player startet dann auch, aber leider nicht die dvd. titel und laufzeit werden angezeigt. ein klick auf den play-button bewirkt zwar, dass sich die dvd im laufwerk zu drehen anfängt, doch darüber hinaus geschieht nic
<bumb> wisst ihr eine lösung für das problem?
<stevieh> braucht man nicht noch libdvdcss2?
<bumb> was ist das?
<LupusE> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/codecs sollte helfen
<le_bot> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> ergaenzend zum hinweis von stevieh 
<stevieh> dange
<bumb> ich schau mal rein. vielen dank erst mal.
<hrexen> Has anyone worked with SCHUFA API?
<deem> hrexen: Das hat jetzt nicht wirklich was mit Ubuntu zu tun
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ich finde es schade, daß man unter Ubuntu keine mp3 mehr hören kann und nun zu windows zurückkehren muß. Gibt es wirklich keine Chance?
<stevieh> wus?
<k1l> Rolfi: also das ist ja nun wirklich quatsch
<Rolfi> Ich versuche seit Tagen alles mögliche, hab auch Eure Hinweise durch, aber es geht einfach nicht.
<stevieh> was geht nicht? 
<Rolfi> Na, die Installation von den restriktierten mp3, die man jetzt ja angeblich braucht.
<k1l> einfach den passenden  codec installieren und ab dafür
<k1l> !codecs
<le_bot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<Rolfi> Genau, hab ich durch
<k1l> was genau? und was genau klappt nicht? welche fehlermeldungen?
<LupusE> Rolfi: du hast einen player. du waehlst eine datei aus, du klickst auf 'play' ... und dann passiert etwas oder auch nicht. du musst uns das schon beschrieben.
<LupusE> nach aktuellem stand kann diene soundkarte muted sein oder das kabel zu den lautsprechern steckt nicht
<Rolfi> Läuft durch ohne Ton.  
<stevieh> geht denn überhaupt ton?
<Rolfi> klar. Nur nicht mp3
<Fuchs> welcher player denn?
<k1l> und welches ubuntu genau? und welche pakete sind jetzt installiert?
<k1l> also welche codec pakete
<Rolfi> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, habe mehrere Player installiert (u.a. VLC), immer das gleiche
<Fuchs> VLC bringt von sich aus die benoetigten codecs mit, da muss also sonst etwas kaputt sein
<Rolfi> bei den codec blicke ich nicht durch.  Hab das restricted Paket installiert.
<Rolfi> und wieder deinstalliert.
<k1l> Rolfi: mach mal bitte "apt policy gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeige den linke, den das ausspuckt
<Rolfi> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<k1l> die warnung ist egal. die url ist wichtig
<Rolfi> http://termbin.com/uemj
<k1l> ok, der codec ist installiert
<Rolfi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cyrKpKCn5C/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> sicher, dass die datei ok ist? und das das programm nicht gemutet ist? (und das die boxen an sind?)
<Rolfi> Boxen sind an. 
<Rolfi> Was ist gemutet? Das ist wahrscheinlich, denn ich hab so viel herumgemacht.
<k1l> stumm geschaltet.
<k1l> entweder im programm selber. oder in den audio einstellungen vom desktop
<Rolfi> Also: In den Einstellungen unter Klang funktioniert der Sound.
<k1l> dort in dem letzten tab unter anwendungen, ist das programm was du gerade nutzt, auch nicht stummgeschaltet oder sehr leise vom regler?
<k1l> nutzt du da gerade vlc? oder den player von gnome?
<Rolfi> Eh Leute, ich werd verrückt. Das ist es!!! Hat mich Tage gekostet. Ist ja gut versteckt. Danke!!!
<Rolfi> k1l: Danke für den richtigen Tipp!
<k1l> ok, gut. kein problem
<stevieh> das fiese an dem lautstärketab unter unity, ist, dass die Lautstärketasten die einzlene Applikation runterregeln...
<Rolfi> Da soll einer drauf kommen, das da unter einem Reiter noch ein Stumm-Schalter versteckt ist, zumal darüber eine Anzeige schon ähnliche Option anzeigt.
<Rolfi> Ich war jetzt auf dem total falschen Tripp, es sei ein Lizenzproblem.
<Rolfi> Gut, daß es Euch gibt!
<k1l> stevieh: nee, bei mir sind die tasten globale lautstärke. ich glaube das war mal eine zeit, wo man da programmweise auswählen/anklicken konnte zur regelung
<stevieh> k1l: das verhalten hat sich bei mir irgendwann mit 17.04 oder so ganz komisch umgestellt...
<k1l> da war mal eine änderung, dass man das unglücklich verklicken konnte. iirc wurde das aber wieder geändert
<stevieh> eben wieder probiert. Er regelt alles leiser. mit osd. Und wenn ich wieder hochregel, dann nur den summenregler, aber radiotray einzeln bleibt unten...
<k1l> oh
<k1l> hast du da evtl die keys falsch belegt?
<stevieh> ne, der Summenregler wird ja bedient.
<stevieh> naja, egal. Ich wollte mit dem umstieg auf 18.04 mal eh so ziemlich alles .* löschen
<k1l> ich erinnere mich grob an probleme welchen genauen befehl da die mediakeys triggern
<stevieh> Lauter/Leiser sagt Unity ;-)
<Rolfi> Ein zweiter Stummschalter in einem Tab, und der taucht auch nur auf, wenn die Anwendung läuft. Für mich als Anwender war das heftig. 
<Rolfi> Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag. 
<Rolfi> Danke!
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-06
<Sandmann1993> hallo zusammen, habe seit einem update ein problem mit ubuntu 16.04.4 das system hängt sich auf, noch bevor es zum login kommt. da ich aber mit einem älteren kernel rein komme hoffe ich das problem auslesen zu können. befinde mich gerade im /var/log/ verzeichnis. in welcher logfile kann ich den fehler auslesen?
<Sandmann1993> falls jemand zeit und lust hätte mir zu helfen wäre ich nicht abgeneigt
<Fussel> wenns jetzt der einelne kernel ist, würd ich den einfach mal aussetzen und beim ächsten versuchen
<Sandmann1993> ja das ist schon mal so vorgekommen, das hatte ich auch so gemacht, aber bei den älteren kerneln komme ich nicht zur grafischen benutzeroberfläche
<Sandmann1993> nach einem einlogversuch werde ich gleich wieder zum anmelde fenster geworfen
<nicole> hi
<Sandmann1993> nicole: hi
<MastaAce> hi nicole 
<phill1> Hi
<phill1> bye
<knittl> hallöle. ich hab eine frage zu threads/prozessen unter linux/ubuntu. ulimit gibt mir das user-limit vor. sysctl kernel.pid_max gibt die größe PID im system vor. d.h. wenn ulimit größer als pid_max ist, dann sollt ich so viele prozesse anlegen können (default 32768). wenn ich jetzt ein userspace-programm schreibe, das einfach nur threads anlegt, ist ziemlich genau nach 10.000 ende. warum?
<knittl> arbeitsspeicher sollte noch ausreichend vorhanden sein (free -g zeigt 11G available an und 8G free)
<flommi> knittl: wahrscheinlich systemd + cgroups 
<flommi> https://www.elastic.co/blog/we-are-out-of-memory-systemd-process-limits
<le_bot> Title: We are out of memory (or: Why systemd process limits ruined my day) | Elastic (at www.elastic.co)
<knittl> flommi: danke, seh ich mir an
<knittl> haha, der beispieltest ist ziemlich genau mein code, den ich gerade teste xD
<eboladoc> Hahaha das ist ja sehr schön ;D 
<knittl> und meine "monitoring-lösung" sieht auch ähnlich aus …
<flommi> im zweifelsfall ists immer systemd :D
<knittl> aber wenn ich die zahlen richtig lese müsste nach 4915 prozessen ende sein
<knittl> ah, da gibts ein 10813 … das könnte hinkommen
<MastaAce> Seid ihr gegen SystemD?
<MastaAce> Eben welcher solcher Spiränzchen?
<MastaAce> https://www.tecmint.com/systemd-replaces-init-in-linux/
<le_bot> Title: The Story Behind 'init' and 'systemd': Why 'init' Needed to be Replaced with 'systemd' in Linux (at www.tecmint.com)
<Jenia> Huhu, mein Notebook bleibt seit heute bei dem Punkt "ubuntu GNOME Display Manager Dispatcher Service ... before the ppp link was shut down" während des booten stehen. Weiss da evtl jemand rat ?
<nicole> Jenia, hast du mal versucht den "rescue" Kernel zu starten?
<Jenia> Joa, bis in die Shell komm ich wohl auch. Aber ich muss gestehen weiss nicht genug um zu wissen was mir die Meldung sagen will ^^.
<tomreyn> Jenia: bleibt es da für immer und ewig stehen oder gehts nach einigen minuten weiter? und welche ubuntu-version hast du da?
<Jenia> tomrey: Für immer und ewig hab ich jetzt nicht ausprobiert^^. Aber es bleibt schon so stehen
<tomreyn> was hast du denn da für ne netwerkanbindung? ethernet-kabel, wireless, ...?
<tomreyn> "ppp link" ist üblicherweise irgendein modem
<Jenia> normalerweise nutz ich an dem Notebook nur wlan. Bis gestern beim Runterfahren ging ja auch alles noch ^^
<Jenia> Hm, diesmal hängt er bei "starting snappy dragon" versucht es einige Male, fällt auf die Nase und versucht es erneut-
<tomreyn> vielleicht eher "starting snappy daemon"?
<Jenia> xD Ja.. 
<Jenia> Ist spät
<tomreyn> kommst du da per strg-alt-f3 (oder ne andere f-taste) auf nen anderen terminal wo du dich einloggen und befehle eingeben kannst?
<Jenia> Oh mom
<Jenia> Oke.. jetzt kam der Loginscreen und ich konnte mich anmelden
<tomreyn> falls ja gib da mal "ping -c3 abc.de" + enter ein und dann schau dir die 'statistics' am ende an, und sag wie viel % "packet loss" es gibt
<Jenia> Jetzt hängt er wieder, mom.. werds versuchen sobald er wieder was tut.
<Jenia> 0% packet lost
<tomreyn> okay, internet geht schon mal :)
<Jenia> xD Ja
<tomreyn> ach du meintest der grafische loginscreen kam jetzt, je?
<tomreyn> also der 'normale'?
<Jenia> Ja
<tomreyn> ok
<Jenia> Danach hab ich nochmal neu gestartet, dauerte auch noch etwas länger. 
<tomreyn> welche ubuntu-version war das?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<Jenia> 18.04
<tomreyn> dann mach mal: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<tomreyn> sollte ne url zurückgeben
<tomreyn> Jenia: haut das hin?
<Jenia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n92V4sPvgw/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, was genau das problem war, aber dmesg sieht gut aus
<tomreyn> Jenia: da scheint es ein paar ACPI-probleme zu geben, die meldung "ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PEGP: failed to evaluate _DSM" tritt wiederholt auf. da könnte man mal nach googeln, ansonsten kannst du mal noch "sudo systemd-analyze blame" und "sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain" posten
<Jenia> Nja das Problem scheint immernoch da zu sein. Beim erneuten Booten scheint er bei dem Ladescreen zu hängen, bis ich mit altF2 wechsel und dann nochmal altF1 drück.
<tomreyn> ah die ACPI-warnung ist ggf. ein ergebnis eines nvidia-"features"
<tomreyn> du nutzt da den nouveau-treiber. der ist zwar insofern gut als dass er open source ist, leider kann der aber nur etwas mehr als die grundfeatures der nvidia-hardware bedienen. es gibt da noch den proprietären "nvidia"-treiber, der halt leider closed source ist und gerne mal probleme beim updaten macht, der aber die hardware besser ansprechen kann und bessere ergebnisse erzielt.
<mrkramps> wurde der gpu-manager schon testweise deaktiviert?
<tomreyn> nicht mit mir zusammen
<Jenia> Wurd noch nicht. Aber ich werd nun auch erstmal ins Bett.. 19 std wach reicht dann doch erstmal ^^.
<mrkramps> Jenia, behalt das mit dem gpu-manager im hinterkopf
<Jenia> mach ich, werds mir nachher mal anschauen.
<mrkramps> ansonste wünschen wir die eine gute Nacht ;)
<Jenia> Wünsch ich euch auch. Danke für die Hilfe!
<tomreyn> dito
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-07
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand wie man bei gefühlten 100 Firefox tabs herausfindet welcher Tab soviel CPU Leistung abzieht?
<holgersson> dreamon_: Vielleicht findest du die Info über about:perfomance raus. Bei mir ist die Aussagekraft aber oft durchwachsen.
<holgersson> dreamon_: Ich weiß leider aus dem Stehgreif nicht, wann about:performance eingeführt wurde und sowieso nicht, weile Firefoxversion du benutzt ;-)
<dreamon_> holgersson, Danke. Netflix war das Problem. Derweil hatte das überhaupt nix zu tun, und hat hier alle 5Sekunden eine CPU-Auslastung hingelegt. 
<dreamon_> holgersson, Danke
<holgersson> dreamon_: Das Problem wird der DRM-Container sein. Hier lastet mein Firefox bei Amazonprimefilmen auch gern mal die komplette Rechenzeit der CPU aus (RAM-Verbrauch ist normal). 
<holgersson> Oder die Seite ist einfach nur schlecht geschrieben :-D
<holgersson> dreamon_: Kurze offtopic-Frage: Hat dein Firefox eigentlich ein apparmor-Profil geladen? Mit apparmor (aber angepasst & nicht auf Ubuntu) kann ich hier nämlich diesen DRM-Container nicht starten.
<holgersson> (Und wenn Du sagst, dass Netflix damit läuft, kann ich mir "euer" Apparmorprofile einfach mal kopieren und es damit testen.)
<dreamon_> holgersson, Apparmorprofil. Sagt mir im moment nix.
<dreamon_> Performance of Web pages → Zeigte mir es aber Rot an.
<holgersson> dreamon_: Apparmor ist ein Teil des Linuxkernels, mit dem Prozesse weiter eingeschränkt werden können, bspw. kann der Netzwerkzugriff verboten werden. Es gibt dafür Profile, die in /etc liegen und eingelesen werden. Aber wenn dir das nichts sagt schau ich selber mal in einer virtuellen Maschine nach :-)
<holgersson> dreamon_: Und ja, genau so war das mit dem about:performance gedacht.
<tokam1> Hi
<ppq> hi
<tokam1> Ich habe ein ernstes Problem
<tokam1> Auf root / sind 0kb speicher frei
<ppq> das ist kein problem, wenn es ext* ist und du die reservierten blöcke nicht auf 0 runtergeschraubt hast
<tokam1> Obwohl ich schon Speicher geschafft habe durch entfernen von Paketen....
<ppq> so kannst du nämlich noch dateien löschen, um platz freizumachen
<tokam1> Sind sofort wieder 0kb frei
<tokam1> Apt autoclean etc alles ausgeführt
<ppq> dann finde besser mal raus, was dir da die platte vollschreibt
<tokam1> Wie
<ppq> z.b. mit dem cli-tool "du"
<tokam1> Im Recovery Modus hatte ich auch mal autoclean ausgeführt
<tokam1> 80MB frei gemacht
<tokam1> Aber dpkg autorepair zeige an 0MB frei
<ppq> alte kernel deinstallieren hilft auch
<tokam1> Ich habe versucht Dateien zu verschieben mit mv
<tokam1> Aber es sie wurden wohl nur kopiert
<ppq> huh?
<tokam1> Autoclean führte aber zu permanenten Änderungen
<tokam1> Eventuell hätte ich nicht mit dieser Russin flirten dürfen
<ppq> was hat die davon, dass dein / vollläuft? :)
<tokam1> Ich lasse jetzt einen Filesystem check laufen.
<tokam1> Ich glaube die mag mich nicht mehr.
<tokam1> Fsck im Recovery Modus läuft in wenigen Sekunden durch
<ppq> läuft es auch im recoverymodus voll?
<tokam1> Ja scheinbar
<ppq> wenn nein, installier mal dieses programm hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung/
<le_bot> Title: Festplattenbelegung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokam1> Sonst hätte ja das autoclean einen Effekt gehabt
<ppq> das ist etwas übersichtlicher als mit "du"
<ppq> nö, nicht unbedingt. vielleicht waren einfach nur noch wenig oder keine .debs in /var/cache/apt
<tokam1> Naja es hatte aber angezeigt dass 83 MB frei werden
<tokam1> Aber dann haben gebau 281 von 281 MB gefehlt
<tokam1> "Du" erzeugt viel Ausgabe
<tokam1> Was mache ich damit?
<tokam1> Ich hatte mit mv nen Ordner der 20gb hat begonnen zu verschieben ohne Effekt
<ppq> du -shx /* | less
<ppq> damit kannst du identifizieren, welche verzeichnisse viel platz belegen
<ppq> und dich weiter rantasten, bis der übertäter gefunden ist
<ppq> irgendwas schreibt dir da ja offensichtlich die platte voll
<tokam1> Jetzt wird nicht mal mehr das utf
<tokam1> Sorry letzte Nachricht ignorieren
<tokam1> Was mache ich wenn ich das weiß?
<tokam1> Ich kenne schon große Verzeichnisse
<ppq> das könnte dir anhaltspunkte geben, welcher prozess da amok läuft
<ppq> wenn es auch im recovery-mode passiert, wird es ja irgendwas vom system sein. schau sonst auch mal in htop oder top
<ppq> oder iotop
<tokam1> Thx
<tokam1> Geil. Bin in der GUI
<tokam1> Scheinbar hat das verschieben von Daten etwas gebracht
<tokam> /var/log hat 31,5 GB
<tokam> ui
<tokam> und jetzt 49,9 GB :( 
<tokam> haha
<tokam> nein stopp 31,5 aber ... 
<tokam> ich kann nur 3,5 anzeigen lassen als nicht rootr
<tokam> wie heißt das festplatten analyse tool um es als nicht root zu starten?
<tokam> baobab
<tokam> aber auch mit root rechten kann ich nicht sehen wo die 28,1GB in /var/log herkommen mit boabab?
<tokam> uvcdynctrl-udev.log
<tokam> hat 27,2 GB
<tokam> und wurde heute schon beschrieben
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/177312/filesystem-filling-up-due-to-large-uvcydnctrl-udev-log-file
<le_bot> Title: Filesystem filling up due to large uvcydnctrl-udev.log file - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> tokam, verwendest du guvcview für deine webcam?
<tokam> ichhabe eine Webcam die mal viele log einträge in tty ausgegeben hat
<tokam> Ich nutze kein GUI Programm namens guvcview
<tokam> guvcview ist aber installiert
<mrkramps> ich frage das eher, weil guvcview das einzige programm ist, dass auf uvcdynctrl als abhängigkeit angewiesen sein dürfte
<mrkramps> wie der eine kommentar schon sagte, deinstallieren
 * holgersson schmeißt noch das Konsoleprogramm ncdu in die Runde.
<pw> ich nehme das ernstl
<tokam> vielen Dank 
<tokam> bis bald.
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-08
<nicole> Guten Morgen :) 
<nicole> sagt mal Jungs, ich habe hier eine Maus von Logitech mit einem Funkempfänger ganz primitiv eigentlich aber wenn ich z.B. ein Fenster anklicke um es verschieben zu wollen dann "merkt" der PC das so Richtig gar nicht das ich die Taste gedrückt halte
<nicole> bei normalem klicken ist da aber keine Problematik zu verspüren
<nicole> wenn ich die Maus via Trackpad oder Trackpoint nehme ist soweit alles in Ordnung
<ixiion> Hallo kurze frage: gibt es bereits eine roadmap fuer ubuntu 18.10 ?
<ixiion> wird wayland jetzt ab 18.10 der standard fuer den desktop oder weiterhin xorg?
<ixiion> Hallo jemand da?
<Fussel> momentan wohl keiner da der antwort weiß, jo
<p01nt3r> nabend. in ubuntu-mate 18.04 (64bit) hat firefox 61.0 meine lesezeichen verschluckt und bekomme sie auch nicht wiederhergestellt. hat noch jemand das problem oder weiss einen rat?
<p01nt3r> ich nutze firefox aus den standard-repos
<p01nt3r> stelle ich aus dem backup von vorgestern wieder her, sagt er mir, da seien 8 lesezeichen drin, von denen sehe ich dann aber auch kein einziges.
<ppq> p01nt3r, schu mal unter lesezeichen → lesezeichen verwalten
<ppq> vielleicht sind die nur in einem anderen ordner gelandet.
<p01nt3r> daraus habe ich ja bereits versucht, sie wiederherzustellen
<p01nt3r> es ist komisch. er übernimmt scheinbar nur lesezeichen, die ich jetzt neu anlege.
<p01nt3r> kann es sein, dass die ausgeblendet sind, obwohl die lesezeichen-symbolleiste angezeigt wird?
<ppq> nur wenn sie nicht im bookmark-ordner "Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste" sind.
<ppq> wenn sie drin sind und nicht in der leiste angezeigt werden, ist das ein bug
<p01nt3r> wenn ich unter "lesezeichen verwalten" links in der leiste "Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste anklicke sehe ich da im rechten Feld keine Einträge.
<p01nt3r> erst, wenn ich händisch einen neu hinzugefügt habe. importieren und sichern -> wiederherstellen geht wie beschrieben nicht, obwohl er mir sagt da seinen 8 einträge drin!?
<p01nt3r> seinen = seien
<nicole> tomreyn
<ppq> p01nt3r, in welchem ordner landen die acht denn? du kannst die da einfach vom einen in den anderen ordner rüberziehen.
<p01nt3r> ppq, die werden mir ja gar nicht angezeigt. und was ich nicht sehe, kann ich auch nirgends hinziehen
<p01nt3r> hmm habe jetzt den gesamten firefox-ordner im homeverzeichnis durch mein backup ersetzt und im firefox ein lesezeichen-backup von mai wiederhergestellt - das ging.
<nicole> ich hab hier eine Netzwerkfreigabe gemountet und kann in dieser nicht schreiben, bevor ich jetzt wild mit den Rechten rumeditiere an den es wohl liegen wird, hat da einer mal einen Tipp?
<nicole> mit root rechten kann ich Dateien erstellen und löschen aber nicht als User
<Longbottom> nicole: samba, nfs oder etwas ganz anderes?
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-01
<marshmello> Lassen sich die Gnome-Benachrichtigungen irgendwo anders anzeigen? Die Fenster sind nervig.
<ppq> [13:18:08] <drc> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/708/panel-osd/ ← damit kannst du sie zumindest verschieben
<le_bot> Title: Panel OSD - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<marshmello> ppq, das problem ist, dass die fenster immer andere schliess-dialoge von anderen fenstern überlagern.
<marshmello> Wie löst du das?
<marshmello> Wo sind die Einstellungen versteckt?
<apollo13> marshmello: echt? bei mir kommen die notifies in der mitte vom screen und dort ist selten/nie ein schließdialog
<apollo13> und die meisten dialoge breche ich mit esc ab wenns ist
<marshmello> apollo13, bei mir oben in der mitte, ich habe oft auch kleinere fenster geöffnet.
<j0k> oben rechts find ich ideal. Da hatte ich solch geschilderte Probleme noch nie
<j0k> dann ist auch der schließen Knopf in der rechten oberen Ecke und leicht zu fixieren
<marshmello> j0k, und wo stellt man das beim plugin ein?
<marshmello> ist dann das der schliessen icon der ganz geöffneten fenster nicht überlagert?
<j0k> habe lxde sollte aber auch bei gnome machbar sein - möglicherweise brauchst Du dafür die Toolerweiterung (wie hieß die noch mal cssm oder so?)
<j0k> marshmello: ansonsten kann ich da auch nur die Kollegen zitieren welche Dir den Hinweis versuchten zu vermitteln
<j0k> 08:24        ppq | [13:18:08] <drc> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/708/panel-osd/ ← damit kannst du sie zumindest veschieben    ... schon seit gestern Mittag anscheinend
<le_bot> Title: Panel OSD - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<marshmello> j0k, werde es mal versuchen, wenn wieder eine nachricht kommt, gestern war ich nicht mehr am pc.
<marshmello> dann: qshutdown.
<marshmello> also verschieben kann man die dialoge trotzdem nicht.
<e-i-k-e> moin. ich habe einen ubuntu server laufen und das problem, dass mir das nfs share auf das er als client zugreift nach ein paar tagen "verloren" geht. eingebunden ist der spaß über fstab/systemd.
<e-i-k-e> gleiche konfiguration auf einem armbian als auch auf meinem dektop (arch linux) weisen das problem nicht auf.
<e-i-k-e> journalctl ist nicht sonderlich gesprächig außer einem timeout hinweis wenn ich die unit neu starte.
<e-i-k-e> meine frage ist nun wo ich weiter suche...
<e-i-k-e> und auch nachdem ich die freigabe auf dem server nicht mehr neu mounten kann kann ich sie auf den anderen clients ohne probleme neu einhängen an beliebigen orten. also der server (qnap) scheint da nicht abzustürzen...
<tomreyn> e-i-k-e: ich würde da grundsätzlich erst mal für mehr logging sorgen, sowohl auf client als auch serverseite (sofern möglich).
<tomreyn> und natürlich sicherstellen dass alles die aktuellsten bugfixes installiert hat
<e-i-k-e> tomreyn: okay. dann schau ich mal wie ich das logging auf dem server hochgesetzt bekomme. sollte kein thema sein. bei qnap selbst muss ich mal gucken... die kochen da ihre eigene suppe
<tomreyn> der ubuntu server ist apt-mäßig aktuell? und ohne fremd-pakete?
<tomreyn> und welche ubuntu-version ist das?
<lfee> Hallöchen, ich habe hier einen neuen Rechner mit Windows10 drauf und möchte ein Linux zusätzlich installieren (Dual-Boot). Das ganze hat UEFI. Ich habe versucht einen USB Stick mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_USB-Stick/ zu erstellen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so recht.  Brauch ich das oder kann ich auch wie sonst einfach das image auf nen
<lfee>  usb stick mit dd bringen? Oder kann man doch irgendwie grup verwenden oder so?
<le_bot> Title: EFI USB-Stick › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> per dd sollte klappen.
<lfee> gut. Dann versuch ich es nochmal so. Meine Erfahrung ist nur, dass uefi und dual boot kompliziert ist... Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum der USB Stick beim booten ignoriert wird? Mein Rechner meint "Type of medium: x-content/bootable-media type"
<k1l> uefi sollte heute nicht schwieriger sein als die alte mbr variante. der installer macht die magie, die es braucht
<dreamon> Hallo Leute. Mein Lenovo Notebook lädt nur bis 59% → https://www.windows-10-forum.com/threads/lenovo-akku-laedt-nur-bis-59-windows-10.12632/
<le_bot> Title: Lenovo ... Akku lädt nur bis 59%, Windows 10 (at www.windows-10-forum.com)
<dreamon> Kann ich diese Lenovo Solution Zeug irgenwie unter Linux steuern?
<ppq> tlp
<ppq> vorausgesetzt es ist ein thinkpad
<dreamon> Leider kein Thinkpad..
<ppq> dann gehts nicht
<dreamon> Dann versuch ichs mit einer Windows Live CD.. 
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038471/problem-with-lenovo-battery-threshold
<le_bot> Title: Problem with Lenovo battery threshold - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> dreamon: ^
<dreamon> tomreyn,  sudo echo 0 > /sys/bus/platform/drivers/ideapad_acpi/VPC2004:00/conservation_mode 
<dreamon> zsh: keine Berechtigung: /sys/bus/platform/drivers/ideapad_acpi/VPC2004:00/conservation_mode
<tomreyn> dreamon: echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/bus/platform/drivers/ideapad_acpi/VPC2004:00/conservation_mode
<dreamon> Das hat er geschluckt.. mal warten ob er > 59% geht
<dreamon> tomreyn, Das klappt VIELEN DANK..sag mir nur was da jetzt anderst ist..
<tomreyn> dreamon: was woran anders ist?
<tomreyn> also der befehl den du da jetzt abgesetzt hast hat dem bios per acpi mitgeteilt dass es deinen akku bis zu dem füllstand 100% aufladen soll, nicht mehr nur bis zu dem (die batterie-lebenszeit bei stationär genutzten laptops erhöhenden) 60% - dem von Lenovo sogenannten "Conservation Mode".
<koegs> sudo mit > geht halt so nicht
<tomreyn> diese einstellung hält vermutlich nur bis zum nächsten reboot.
<tomreyn> vielleicht meinte er auch da, ja ;)
<tomreyn> *daS
<dreamon> tomreyn, Ich frag mich warum das sudo tee da rein muß und nicht sudo echo 0 > ..ging..
<sash_> dreamon: Wegen Umleitungen
<dreamon> schon aber warum ist das tee da zuwingend erforderlich.
<sash_> dreamon: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sudo-echo-permission-denied/
<le_bot> Title: "sudo echo" --> permission denied!! › Shell und Programmieren › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Danke euch allen.. Das war Starke Leistung!
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-02
<indy73c> Kurze Frage kann ich mich über ubuntu via VPN mit meiner Fritzbox verbinden auch wenn d er schluss IPV6 (DSL Light) ist oder hat das nix mit ubuntu zu tun ?
<stevieh> das hat nix mit ubuntu zu tun und: nein.
<indy73c> schade, aber ich habe es mir fast gedacht#
<stevieh> einfach den Provider wechseln.
<AnthraxDebian> Guten Abend zusammen, ich habe eine kleine Verständisfrage. Gestern habe ich über apt-get install docker installiert. Es wurden auch packages runtergeladen. Allerdings hatte ich danach kein lauffähiges Docker. Sondern erst nachdem ich etwas umständlich docker-ce installiert habe. Was habe ich mit dem ersten docker install bekommen?
<Longbottom> AnthraxDebian: apt-cache show docker
<AnthraxDebian> Longbottom: Dankeschön, ich hab es verstanden.
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-03
<markus__> hallo, ich habe ein kleines problem... ich hab im terminal und im kalender alle angaben auf tschechisch - möchte diese aber auf deutsch
<markus__> jetzt hab ich die tschechische sprache schon deinstalliert und auch die region auf wien umgestellt
<markus__> meine die regionalen formate in den spracheinstellungen - wo muss ich noch was ändern?
<markus__> datum und zeitzohne hab ich auch auf wien eingestellt.
<sdx23> !locales
<sdx23> markus__: hier steht was zu https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/systemd/localectl/
<le_bot> Title: localectl › systemd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<markus__> sdx23, https://nopaste.xyz/?820c1289bb511fb0#r4Dp+nHy/yF1cRqEwTWrw+d5gFCO/yg5HxU3C4+oncc=
<le_bot> Title: NoPaste (at nopaste.xyz)
<markus__> echt keiner eine Idee was ich noch übersehen haben könnte?
<j0k> reboot?
<tomreyn> gibt "env" was mit LC oder LOCALE aus?
<NTQ1> Ich konnte mich gerade wieder minutenlang nicht in mein System einloggen, weil noch ein cifs-Mount aus dem Netzwerk meiner Arbeitsstelle gemountet war und bei mir zuhause natürlich nicht zur Verfügung steht.
<NTQ1> Warum muss sich dafür eigentlich der komplette Loginscreen nach dem Aufwecken aus dem Standby aufhängen bis irgendwann das Timeout abgelaufen ist und manchmal noch darüber hinaus?
<NTQ1> Ich hab grad aus einem anderen tty mit umount -l, normalem umount, rmmod -f cifs usw versucht den Mist abzuwürgen, aber der will dann nicht.
<j0k> Ohne es genau zu wissen; aber gäbe es vielleicht ein besseres Konzept fürs Mounten von "zeitweise unerreichbaren Sachen"?
<j0k> scheint ja nicht so als wär Dein Setting für solche "Sonderfälle" ausgelegt
<NTQ1> j0k: Ich hab die Teile halt in der /etc/fstab drin, sodass ich sie in Nautilus sehe und nur anklicken muss um sie zu mounten. Manchmal vergesse ich dann sie zu unmounten bevor ich heim gehe.
<NTQ1> Hab mir jetzt ein Skript in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d angelegt, das aufgerufen wird, wenn ich in Standby gehe und alles unmountet, was gemountet ist. Das prüfe ich mit mountpoint.
<NTQ1> Muss das morgen mal ausprobieren.
<j0k> NTQ1: also ich mounte manchmal auch Sachen per Nautilus welche nicht extra (auch noch) in der fstab stehen
<tomreyn> man kann ja in nautilus auch lesezeichen anlegen
<NTQ1> Ich hab das halt von hier: https://askubuntu.com/questions/363688/nautilus-hangs-up-on-mounted-shares-after-suspend
<le_bot> Title: mount - Nautilus hangs up on mounted shares after suspend - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<NTQ1> tomreyn: Ja, aber das wird ja vermutlich nichts am Problem ändern.
<NTQ1> Ich mach zwar nichts mit VPNs, aber das Problem ist ähnlich
<Fussel> oh, eben im radio: watsap und facebook haben probleme?
<Fussel> oh, falsches fenster, sorry
<tomreyn> die lösung die du dir jetzt gebastelt hast klingt zumindest vom ansatz her richtig - netzwerkshares vor'm schlafen gehen entmounten.
<tomreyn> mit nfs könntest du auch lazy mounts konfigurieren, keine ahnung ob das mit cifs auch geht
<tomreyn> grundsätzlich wäre es auch noch ein ansatz die timeouts runter zu regeln, aber da ist das entmounten bei suspend sicher die bessere option, oder noch besser beides.
<j0k> NTQ1: möglicherweise wären die Probleme nicht, wenn Du es nur per Nautilus einbindest ohne es auch noch "fest" in der fstab zu haben. Aber bei cifs kann ich da auch nur vermuten
<NTQ1> j0k: Ich möchte eben einen festen Pfad haben, wenn ich mounte. Mit einem Lesezeichen geht das glaube ich nicht.
<tomreyn> gio mountet üblicherweise nach /media/USERNAME/VOLUMELABEL (oder dateisystem-UUID, wenn es kein label gibt) - also bei gleichbleibendem label ein stabiler pfad.
<NTQ1> tomreyn: Ein Netzwerkshare hat sowas aber normalerweise nicht, oder?
<tomreyn> NTQ1: hmm stimmt, sorry.
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-06
<derduschka> guten abend 
<derduschka> hat jemand ahnung wie ich mein rechner als server für den drucker einrichte?
<sdx23> !cups
<le_bot> Informationen zu CUPS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<miracee> Moin
<miracee> ich hatte letzte Woche einen Temperatur-Crash, der mir das komplette OS zerschossen hat - dummer weise beim Backup - egal, ich habe 19.04 installiert
<miracee> das Bios auch auf die aktuellste Version gebracht
<miracee> Thinkpad X1 carbon 6th Generation (2018)
<miracee> Allerdings geht nach suspend nichts - ich kann nur kaltstarten
<miracee> ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, dass ich im Wiki gefunden habe
<miracee> hat jemand eine Idee?
<miracee> mit 18.10 hatte ich gar keine Suspend-Probleme - und nein, ich will nicht downgraden
<miracee> gui ist xfcw
<miracee> s/xfcw/xfce/
<miracee> kann das an uefi liegen?
<miracee> tomreyn: wir können das auch hier besprechen, wenn Du irgendeine Idee für mich hast. Die SIM-Karte ist erstmal wurst, es  hat jetzt ein Jahr nicht funktioniert und ich musste, wenn ich Netz unterwegs brauchte einen Hotspot aufsetzen, das geht jetzt auch noch weiter. 
<miracee> Ich bin ab morgen im Linuxhotel und kann das Suspend-Problem so gar nicht brauchen. Ich kann ja nicht ständig, wenn der Rechner am Beamer hängt, kaltstarten .... das ist mega nervig
<miracee> und ja, ausgerechnet nächste Woche ist keiner der Gurus im Hotel
<tomreyn> miracee: na ja kaltstart is ja nu sooo schlimm auch nicht erst mal
<tomreyn> welches wiki meinst du denn eigentlich?
<tomreyn> downgrade auf 18.10 würde ich auch nicht machen, ist ja in paar tagen EOL
<tomreyn> 18.04 wäre vielleicht ne gute option
<tomreyn> am uefi-'standard' an sich wird das nicht liegen, aber an der mainboard-firmware bzw. der uefi-implementierung auf dem system durchaus
<miracee> tomreyn: für WWAN  ist es laut lenovo webseite fibocom L850 GL - als ich das Denkbrett neu hatte, gab es dafür echt nur chinesische Seiten. Ich suche grad, ob es vom 5er-Kernel unterstützt wird 
<tomreyn> meistens sind es fehlerhafte acpi-dst-tabellen die diese probleme hervorrufen
<tomreyn> es gibt weder linux-treiber für L850 GL noch erlaubt die thinkpad x1-firmware die initialisierung dieses geräts in der weise wie linux das macht
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-29
<drc> tomreyn: danke für den hinweis auf den intel-treiber gestern, konnte damit heute ein problem bei einem kollegen lösen
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-30
<marshmello> Wenn man die LTS 20.04 einmal als Dev.-Version installiert hat, zieht dann apt jetzt wo die offizielle LTS raus ist immer die Dev-Pakete?
<LupusE> du meinst 'beta'? Pre Release? Release Candidate? ... Unter 'dev-paket' versteht man etwas anderes.
<LupusE> er zieht die pakete, wleche in der quelle liegen, die in /etc/apt/sources.list (ggf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) hinterlegt sind.
<marshmello> LupusE, keine Ahnung, ich bin einem Tutorial gefolgt und kann mich noch an den -d Parameter bei der Installation erinnern. -d für Development.
<drc> Sind die gleichen Paketquellen, das passt
<marshmello> ähnlich: https://allthings.how/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-20-04-lts-using-do-release-upgrade-command/
<marshmello> Okay, danke.
<LupusE> 'keine ahnung' und 'ich nuutze prerelease' (oder nennen wir es hier development) pass tnicht wirklich zusammen. bleib doch beim release.
<LupusE> Auch wenn das Grundsystem automagisch durch das upgrade nahezu identisch sein sollte, so weist du nicht was sich in dne lokal angelegten configs geaendert hat, ohne di echangelogs zu verfolgen.
<LupusE> naezo, da sich abhaengigkeiten auch aendern koennen. ggf hast du noch das eine oder andere mittlerweile empfohlene, nicht mehr requered paket auf dme system. das sollte abe rkeine probleme darstellen.
<ceha> hi
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-01
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ist hier ein guter Ort für Fortran 77 fragen_
<Obi-Van-Konobe> ?
<_moep_> Obi-Van-Konobe: imho nein
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok.
<ppq> naja, stören wird's nicht, aber ob jemand helfen kann ist sehr fraglich :)
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Problem gelöst, aber Fortran sieht aus ein bißchen merkwürdig, manchmal.
<tomreyn> das heißt so weil der entwickler davon .... fortan
<tomreyn> *fortran
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-02
<MdAyquassar> Guten Abend, liebes Ubuntu-Team, könnte ich Euch eventuell bitten, demnächst https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-extra/+bug/1822674 anzugehen? Vielen Dank Im Voraus! Md Ayquassar
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1822674 “aspell-de: replace instantiieren with instanziiere...” : Bugs : texlive-extra package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<drc> MdAyquassar, wir hier sind nur Freiwillige, die ein bisschen Support für Ubuntu-Probleme leisten
<drc> Mit der Entwicklung haben wir eher nichts zu tun
<drc> Der Eintrag im Bugtracker ist schon der richtige Weg
<tomreyn> aber nicht gegen das paket texlive-extra
<drc> ja, aspell-de wäre wohl eher die korrekte Wahl gewesen
<MdAyquassar> tomreyn Danke, Paaketname grade geändert.
<tomreyn> MdAyquassar: wenn das noch ne aktuelle paketversion betrifft dann schrieb das am besten noch dazu. cosmic ist ja inzwischen nicht mehr supportet.
<MdAyquassar> drc, tomreyn Danke, Notiz zur Aktualität hinzugenommen.
<tomreyn> und an sich ist das paket wohl 1:1 von debian übernommen, ggf. macht es sinn da auch nochmal nen bug gegen zu filen, und vor allem beim entwickler, falls es da noch ne anlaufstelle gibt.
<tomreyn> der supportstatus von paketen wie diesem, Priority: optional, Section: universe, ist, grob beschrieben: "wenn jemand lust hat was dran zu machen und das sinnvoll ist dann kann man da für neue ubuntu-releases updates machen, es sei denn die pakete kommen von debian".
<MdAyquassar> tomreyn Auf Debian müsste ich es selber nachprüfen, um keinen unbegründeten Bug Report (von denen es bestimmt zig tausende gibt) zu erstellen. Das ginge, würde aber dauern, bis ich eine Debian-Maschine bekomme. Zur Anfrage beim Entwickler (upstream): da würde ich riesige Probleme haben. Vor ein paar Jahren verbrachte ich mehrere Stunden in
<MdAyquassar> Versuchen, die Entwicklungsstelle für englische und deutsche Wörterbücher zu finden (mit funktionierender, nicht aufgegebener E-Mail-Adresse); ich scheiterte.
<tomreyn> okay, sowas hatte ich befürchtet
<tomreyn> du brauchst aber vermutlich nicht debin zu installieren um das zu testen, könntest dir auch einfach mal deren quellcodepakete angucken
<tomreyn> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/igerman98
<le_bot> Title: Debian Package Tracker - igerman98 (at tracker.debian.org)
<tomreyn> den Blörn konntest du nicht erreichen?
<tomreyn> BJörn (siehe seitenfuß): https://www.j3e.de/ispell/igerman98/
<le_bot> Title: Ispell/Hunspell German, German Ispell Dictionary - Wörterbuch igerman98, Sprache: Deutsch (at www.j3e.de)
<MdAyquassar> tomreyn Ich bin noch nicht soweit. Erstens: wo sehe ich das Quellcodepaket? Liegt es unter https://packages.debian.org/sid/all/aspell-de/download ?
<le_bot> Title: Debian -- Package Download Selection -- aspell-de_20161207-7_all.deb (at packages.debian.org)
<tomreyn> MdAyquassar: nach https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/aspell-de gehen und dann feststellen dass sich die url verändert weil apsell-de ein Binary-Paket ist und das Quellpaket dazu eben igerman98 ist. dann (z.b.) rechts auf "Homepage" klicken, dann kommst du beim Björn raus.
<le_bot> Title: Debian Package Tracker - igerman98 (at tracker.debian.org)
<tomreyn> Und da kannst du den onlineübersetzer testen:  https://www.j3e.de/cgi-bin/spellchecker?text=muhkuh%0D%0Ainstantiieren%0D%0Ainstanziieren&lang=germanhun
<le_bot> Title: Online spell checker (at www.j3e.de)
<drc> und unten auch gleich die Bitte, bei Fehlern Kontakt aufzunehmen
<MdAyquassar> Ich schaute in http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/igerman98/aspell-de_20161207-7_all.deb und fand dort weder "instantiieren", noch "instanziieren". Unter https://www.j3e.de/ispell/igerman98/ ist die Rede nur von ispell. Für aspell wird auf einen GNU-Seite verwiesen. Oder sind die Pakete für ispell identisch mit denen für aspell?
<le_bot> Title: Ispell/Hunspell German, German Ispell Dictionary - Wörterbuch igerman98, Sprache: Deutsch (at www.j3e.de)
<MdAyquassar> tomreyn Wie dem auch sei, auch unter https://www.j3e.de/ispell/igerman98/dict/igerman98-20161207.tar.bz2 und unter deiner online-Prüfung ist der Fehler drin.
<MdAyquassar> Und Björn bat ich gerade um Fehlerbehebung per E-Mail. Ob Ubuntu im Endeffekt über zwei Ecken von Björn seine Wörterbücher bezieht, weiß ich immer noch nicht. Denn unter https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/dict/de/aspell6-de-20161207-7-0.tar.bz2 stehen andere Namen.
<MdAyquassar> tomreyn  Ferner, wenn ich jene Datei (von GNU) entpacke und `egrep -air "(instantiieren)|(instanziieren)" *` im entpackten Verzeichnis durchführe, kommt nichts dabei raus.
<MdAyquassar> Vielleicht sind die zwei Wörter wirklich nur im Quellpaket sichtbar; aber davon sehe ich nur von dir berichtetes igerman98 (primär wohl für ispell gedacht).
<MdAyquassar> Ähnlicher Fehlerbericht: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs/+bug/1838110
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1838110 ""Zustanden” with capital “Z” is not a German word ...” : Bugs : emacs package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<MdAyquassar> Ideen bezüglich https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1870994 ? Ich wurde danach gefragt, apport-collect laufen zu lassen, was ich aus Anonymitätsgründen nicht tun kann. Hab ich Pech gehabt oder kann ich das durch irgendetwas ersetzen?
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1870994 ""*BAD*gran_size: 64K chunk_size: 32M num_reg: 10... : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<MdAyquassar> \bye
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-03
<maredebianum> N'abend, ich habe hier einen neuen Rechner eingerichtet (focal), Profil rübergebügelt und jetzt klemmt gpg ein bisschen, ich glaube der gpg-agent antwortet nicht (timeouts und Schlüssel nicht nutzbar). Wo müsste man gucken? Sollte eigentlich ja mit gnome Anmeldung aufgehen (seahorse?). pinentry-gnome3 gibts auch noch, jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie die gnome shell session das handhabt...
<maredebianum> gpg2 -d  x.pgp  kommt nicht zurück, auch nicht mit --use-agent 
<maredebianum> Und weiß jemand, wie man die chromium passwoerter migriert? import freischalten und als csv importieren tat nicht auf anhieb
<Sergei_> All of you since Friday night! Help Nuba, there is a backend on Node.js that uses local MongoDB and you need to throw Mongo outside. In bindIp it already costs 0.0.0.0, but no miracle happens. Plus another question, how to make authorization only for external clients, and for local clients to leave also access without authorization?
<Sergei_> Thank you in advance to all who will respond!
<Sergei_> MongoDB v3.4.17
<Sergei_> cat /etc/mongod.conf - https://gist.github.com/sergey-prosvirnin/6daef1ea44726b87d99e18dd1e6548e8
<Sergei_> sudo netstat -tnlp - https://gist.github.com/sergey-prosvirnin/10fa693d3dbb45b2ed79094a0068e748
<le_bot> Title: gist:6daef1ea44726b87d99e18dd1e6548e8 · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<le_bot> Title: gist:10fa693d3dbb45b2ed79094a0068e748 · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-04
<typ> moin
<typ> sudo apt-get install openjdk-XX -> paket kann nicht gefunden werden. ISt ein ganz frisches Ubuntu 20.04
<typ> was ist denn da los?
<ThreeM> sudo apt-get install openjdk-11-*
<typ> Warum geht das?
<ThreeM> weils richitg ist :D
<typ> seit wann das?
<ThreeM> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- openjdk (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ThreeM> so heißen halt die pakete. wenn dein ubuntu internet hat und ein apt update sauber durchläuft, bleibt nur der paketname über als lösung
<ThreeM> oder firewall/proxy config
<typ> Die Autovervollständigung zeigt aber auch andere Pakete an, z.B. openjdk-14 und in den Anleitungen habe ich auch immer nur den Befehl ohne * gefunden.
<ThreeM> das * installiert halt alle openjdk pakete
<typ> ja, schon klar, aber warum hat da kein Paket ausgeschrieben funktioniert?
<ThreeM> ein apt install openjdk* wäre noch gründlicher. aber ich weiß ja nicht welche du genau brauchst
<ThreeM> k.a. typo? ich bin froh kein java nutzen zu müssen ^^
<typ> openjdk-14               openjdk-14-dbg           openjdk-14-demo          openjdk-14-doc           openjdk-14-jdk           openjdk-14-jdk-headless  openjdk-14-jre           openjdk-14-jre-headless  openjdk-14-jre-zero      openjdk-14-source
<typ> nein, kein Typo, nur die Autovervollständigung genutzt.
<ThreeM> hmm
<typ> und das ging auch immer so und überall steht auch, dass es so geht.
<ThreeM> hmm *shrug*
<typ> ganz normal gestern per iso installiert.
<typ> ist openjdk-14 ein Metapaket?
<typ> Das hat er jetzt nämlich nicht runtergeladen.
<ThreeM> also default ist wohl openjdk-11
<ThreeM> sudo apt install default-jre sollte das auch installieren
<typ> ja dann nimmt er das 11er
<typ> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Metapaket kaputt ist. 
<dariball> auch wenns eher ubuntu-core ist, weiß jemand wo die sourcen für die ubuntu-appliances zu finden sind? zb https://ubuntu.com/appliance/plex
<le_bot> Title: Plex Media Server | Ubuntu Appliance | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<k1l> glaube das ist nur das core image mit einem vorinstallierten snap. 
